# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка >  Поздравлялка

## Инна Р.

Во народ гуляет!!! Напилитсь тут ночью, буянили, наверно, потому что сутра сайт не работал:biggrin: ,голова, наверное болела :Aga:  , да  порядок за вами наводил!

предлагаю, пока Новый год не подошёл поздравить хором Дашу - Очарование с днем рождения!!! :flower:  Даша, это тебе!

----------


## naatta

Дорогие, милые, любимые мои форумчане!!!
Сегодня с утра не работал сайт, так я думала, что меня карачун обнимет! Думала, что не увижусь уже с вами! И очень испугалась, что не успела поздравить вас всех с Новым Годом, и поблагодарить за все-все!!!
Спасибо, что вы есть! Это вам от меня подарок:
Люблю всех и целюю!

----------


## naatta

> поздравить хором Дашу


Поздравляем!!! А когда у Даши День рождения? Даша, ты тоже козерог, как и я? У меня д.р. 2 января.

----------


## olgaring

Дашенька,с днём рождения тебя. Оставайся такой какая ты есть, зажигай по полной!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Чтож,форумчанье ,Всем вниманье!!!!
Идем качать Очарованье!!!!!
Салют устроем в ее честь,
Прекрасный повод нынче есть...
Стала старше и мудрей
И наверно красивей...
И разнеслась кругом молва, 
 Про Даши добрые дела...
Оставайся доброй, милой, 
ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНОЮ дивой.
Сегодня просто отдыхай,
Про форум наш не забывай...
И пусть появится причина 
Приехать к нам на Украину.... :King2:

----------


## Запах Дождя

Дашенька! Принимай поздравления и цветы
[img]http://s.******info/d02d021ce9fe3657190f3232e88fc029.gif[/img]
Знаете, бытует заблуждение, что в Грузии говорят длинные тосты. И начинают со слов: "Летел орел..." Так вот, это - неправда! Грузинские тосты - короткие, и ёмкие по содержанию. Буду кратка и я: Дашенька, процветания тебе!

----------


## maknata

Дашунь! С Днём варенья!

----------


## ТАМАДА

Поддерживаю! Желаю ЗДОРОВЬЯ
                                ЗДОРОВЬЯ
                       и ещё раз ДЕНЕГ
С ДНЮХОЙ ТЕБЯ!!!

----------


## Мойсей

Даша!Поздравляю!Наливай!!! :Aga:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Я тоже поздравляю нашу очаровашечку- Дашеньку со взрослением, удачи ей и творческого роста, ЛЮБВИ большой и взаимной и много- много ЛАВЭ.*

----------


## maknata

> нужно создать отдельную тему, где будем поздравлять друг друга.
> __________________


Готово! В этой теме бум пряздрявлять друг друга со всем - и с ДР и НГ и 8М и прочим!:wink:

----------


## нарспи

Дашенька с днюхой тебя!! Всего, всего тебе и побольше!!!)))))

----------


## Очарование

*Мойсей*,
*innca*,
*naatta*,
*olgaring*,
*optimistka17*,
*Запах Дождя*,
*maknata*,
*нарспи*,
*Djazi*,
*ТАМАДА*,
Родные мои!!!!! Спасибо Вам всем за поздравления!!!! Какая приятная неожиданность!!!! Открываю форум.... а тут!!! Целая тема и меня поздравляют!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Очень приятно!!! 
Да как красиво!!! И стихи и тосты и просто очень красивые слова!!!! Одним словом творческие люди-чувствуется сразу!!!!!!!!!!!! Мне очень приятно! Я рада, что у меня есть Вы!! С удовольствием бы Вам проставилась и вместе выпили бы за мое здоровье!!!! Но, к сожалению, могу сделать это только виртуально :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  

День рождения у меня был вчера 13 декабря!! Я стрелец!!!
 По поводу Украины)))) Я там была и бываю регулярно! И вообще родилась я на Украине в Херсоне!!! У нас раньше дом был в Белозерке, там дедушка с бабушкой жили!!! И я первый год своей жизни жила там! Вот!!!:biggrin: 

И еще раз всем огромное спасибо! Я Вас люблю! Чмак! Чмак! Чмак!

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

*Очарование*,
 с днем рождения, Дашенька! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Дашенька, с днем рождения! Любви, удачи и творческих успехов! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Очарование

*Ярослава Лузгина*,
*Кoshka-мр-р*,
 Девочки!!!!!!! Спасибки!!!! Приятно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Juli

*Очарование*,
 непростительно, не видела темки....


от всей души с прошедшим! удачи во всем и везде, счастья и любви!

----------


## mark kalman

*Очарование*,
 Дашенька, с днем рождения!  удачи и творческих успехов![IMG]http://*********ru/71553.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Очарование

*Juli*,
 Спасибо!!!!!!!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Очарование

*mark kalman*,
 спасибо, как же мне приятно :flower:

----------


## Pugachiha

Даша! С прошедшим тебя!!!
Счастья, Мира, Любви

----------


## Очарование

*Pugachiha*,
 Спасибочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Alena_singer

Дашенька! Хоть мы лично не знакомы - я очень хорошо знаю тебя по форуму(заочно)!!! Это тебе :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/104325m.jpg[/IMG]
Лучше поздно, чем никогда

----------


## Очарование

*Alena_singer*,
 Классно!!!!!!!!!!! А это тебе в знак благодарности :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Обрати внимание, Даша, открытку смотрят миллионы ,а изготовлена эксклюзивно, в единственном экземпляре...

----------


## optimistka17

Мои дорогие,родные Форумчане!
Вот и настало  19 декабря.
 Пришел на нашу землю обетованную
ДЕНЬ СВЯТОГО НИКОЛАЯ!.
По праву примазавшейся к этому дню( Я ведь Николаевна) готова одарить всех жаждущих тем, что знаю и умею сама. Спрашивайте ,-постараюсь ответить.
   И не забудьте одарить своих собственных, родных ребятишек, славных девочек, мальчишек!

 С праздником вас,  :Animals 013:  мои любимые!
Пусть каждый поймает свою золотую рыбку!

----------


## МордаХа

Всех всех с светлым и добрым праздником Святого Николая. Пусть он вам принесет только  самые заветные подарочки, а розги оставит для кого-нибудь другого. Счастья, терпенья, человеческого тепла и воодушевления в нелегкой работе. 
Дашенька, пусть запоздало, но присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Ты наше солнышко, оставайся такой, свети нам всегда!!!!!
Ваша заблудшая товарка МордаХа.

----------


## Djazi

> Пришел на нашу землю обетованную
> ДЕНЬ СВЯТОГО НИКОЛАЯ!.


Спасибо за поздравление и вас поздравляю  тоже.
А что за праздник? Можно поподробнее узнать? Я  про такой у нас не слышала даже.

----------


## optimistka17

Не слышала о католическом празднике, истинная христианка? 
А сколько детей выставили свои мешочки, башмачки, чтоб Святой Николай в ночь с 18 на 19 оставил послушным деткам подарочки...
У него ведь есть такая специальная книга, куда он записывал весь год все успехи и шалости ребенка и теперь пришла пора подвести итоги....
 Если хочешь подробнее об этом празднике уйди в поисковик, потому как я не мастер пересказывать историю...

----------


## Орбита

Ребята! Здорово придумали отдельную рубрику "Поздравлялки". Только как бы проследить, когда у кого днюшка? Ну с общими праздниками все понятно, о них все помнят.Хотя, очень приятно читать поздравления, даже пусть будет День чего-нибудь! Вы как?

----------


## Запах Дождя

проследить легко. При входе на форум внизу есть список тех, кто на форуме. Под этим списком события :) и вот там можно прочесть у кого сегодня Бёздник :) Если в профиле отметили, конечно :) Еще должен быть календарь на форуме, кликая, можно видеть, у кого когдя в этом месяце что намечается :)

----------


## Марья

Друзья, через 15 минут В Питере полночь и я ПЕРВАЯ хочу поздравить Иннусю с днем рождения!!! Инночка, здоровья тебе, сил в нашем нелегком новогоднем чесе, а самое главное, душевного комфорта всегда!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

марина:smile: ! очень приятно, что помн ишь, спасибо! Балуете вы меня,  :Oj:  ребята!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

блин,не успела-а так мечтала быть первой,дни считала-боялась забыть  из-за этих корпоративов и вот Маришка меня опередила:eek:  Иннусенька-я тебя очень люблю-не боюсь прокричать об этом на весь свет,а не только в аське,наша Инна-молодец-всегда придёт на помощь,интеллигентно подскажет недостатки и конечно громко восхитится нашими удачами...здоровья тебе,удачи,хороших,денежных клиентов и самое главное-носи своё красное платье и лови восхищённые взгляды мужчин ..... :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Что пожелаешьтамаде?


В чем Счастье? В том, что я живу.
Что день рожденья отмечаю,
Что в гости Ангела зову.
В чем Счастье? В том, что я живу!
Что день заполнен до предела, 
Что плакать я порой хочу...
В чем Счастье? В том, что я живу!!!
Что я смеюсь, грущу и плачу.
Что в этой жизни что-то ЗНАЧУ,
Благодарю Судьбу за то, что я живу!

Своими самыми любимыми стихами (к сожалению, не знаю автора) я поздравляю красивую, умную, нежную и очень искреннюю Инуську С днем рождения!!!!

СЛАВИМ УМНИЦУ, КРАСАВИЦУ, ДОБРЕЙШЕЙ ДУШИ ЧЕЛОВЕКА!!!! ВСЕ ЦВЕТЫ К ЕЕ НОГАМ :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   И ВОСХИЩЕНИЕ ДРУЗЕЙ И БЛИЗКИХ! УРА-А-А!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*innca*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Клиентов- щедрых, напарников - толковых, а дома- понимания и уюта!!!Что ещё нам, ведущим,  для счастья надо!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## olgaring

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.

Инна, какое прекрасное имя!
Тебя поздравить всем форумом спешим!
Все хором тебе мы сейчас говорим: 
" С днём рождения , Инна!!!

В твой личный праздник, желаем тебе:
Счастья, здоровья, успехов в труде!
Клиентов, заказов побольше ... Себе-
Отдыха, денег и радость в семье!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> блин,не успела-а так мечтала быть первой


Иришка! конечно успела!!! Боже мой, как приятно, когда столько замечательных людей уделяют тебе внимание и заботу и душевные силы!!! Ирина, спасибо за такие трогательные слова, я тебя тоже люблю :Aga: ! А платье  :Oj:  - это другой этап моей жизни, новый мир, и в нем есть ты, твоя семья, и я этому рада! Спасибо!

----------


## Инна Р.

> В чем Счастье? В том, что я живу.





> Что ещё нам, ведущим, ещё для счастья надо!!!!
> __________________





> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.


девочки, милые хорошие, не знаю где взять самых лучших слов, что б поблагодарить вас! нечестно, что в инете только слова!!! что нельзя обнять, поцеловать, угостить, спасибо вам, хорошие! как приятно! Удачно вам доработать эти праздники, и отдыхать!!!
\

----------


## Djazi

*Инночка, поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!

И хочу тебе пожелать: 
- работай, как будто тебе не надо денег, 
- люби, как будто тебе никто никогда не причинял боль, 
- танцуй, как будто никто не смотрит, 
- пой, как будто никто не слышит, 
- живи, как будто на земле рай. 
СЧАСТЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ И БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ ТЕБЕ!*

----------


## baranvagalina

*innca*,
 С днем рождения!!!!!!! Счастья и удачи.Не только в новом году- а всегда.

----------


## optimistka17

РОДНОЙ И ЛЮБИМОЙ ИННОЧКЕ ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ!

Твой голосок, как колокольчик прозвенел,
Тебя услышав, Форум обалдел!
Что возраст,Инна? это ерунда!
Ты молодой останешься всегда...
Совсем неважно за спиною сколько лет, 
Ты улыбаясь скажешь нам:"Секрет!".
Твою интеллегентность видно за версту
Несешь в народ культуру, красоту.
В работе нашей ,несомненно, ты Звезда
Для новичков пример во всем, всегда...
Ведение с диджейством совмещаешь,
Что не спроси ,-всегда и все ты знаешь
На встречу в феврале давно друзей зовешь
И круглый стол для нас ты проведешь...
Приехать в Питер я давно хочу,
А чтоб не сглазить,- просто промолчу...
Отбросив планы, просто поздравляю...
Тебя, родная, я безмерно обожаю...
Хочу чтоб дольше оставалась ты такой
 :Animals 037:  Веселой, милой, форума душой...

----------


## maknata

*innca*,
 Иннусь! С днём варенья!:smile: 
Любви и счастья,мира и добра!
Всего-всего что пожелаешь ты себе сама! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> И хочу тебе пожелать:





> ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ!





> С днём варенья!





> С днем рождения!!!!!!!


Девочки, какие вы все замечательные и трогательные! Такие теплые слова! А стихи!!!!! Впервые получаю такой подарок! Спасибо! И открытка славная, и такой день рождения у меня впервые!!! Я вас обожаю!!! :Aga:

----------


## naatta

Милая Инночка! Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Выражаю искреннее восхищение тобой!!! :Ok:   Хочу пожелать в первую очередь здоровья! Как говорит мой друг: "Было бы здоровье - остальное мы украдем!!!" Ну и стойкости духа, чтобы ничто в этой жизни не могло сломить тебя!!! Так же удачи во всем, а остальное ты можешь сделать сама - удовольствие, которое ты получаешь от жизни, делая людям праздник!!!!kiss

----------


## Януська

Ну вот, Иннуся, я тебя ВКонтакте  поздравляю, а тут оказывается уже такая феерия поздравлений! А я как всегда опоздала :biggrin: 

Поздравляю дорогая, и тебе одной желаю,
Будь всегда мила, красива и поистине счастлива!!!
Целовааааю!!!

----------


## Pugachiha

*innca*,
Инночка, дорогая, с Днём варенья!!! 
Состав пожеланий всегда одинаков - побольше здоровья и денежных знаков!!!

----------


## цветок

> РОДНОЙ И ЛЮБИМОЙ ИННОЧКЕ ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ!
> 
> Твой голосок, как колокольчик прозвенел,
> Тебя услышав, Форум обалдел!
> Что возраст,Инна? это ерунда!
> Ты молодой останешься всегда...
> Совсем неважно за спиною сколько лет, 
> Ты улыбаясь скажешь нам:"Секрет!".
> Твою интеллегентность видно за версту
> ...


       Инночка!Этими стихами выражено всё!А я просто от всей души тебя поздравляю! Будь счастлива,будь любима,будь здорова!Удачи во всём и всегда :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Иннуська, с днём рожденья!
От Карлсона - банка варенья!
От форумчан - поцелуи и цветы,
Шооооб всегда цвела аки роза ты!

----------


## Запах Дождя

[img]http://s9.******info/ea13c9ddbd445a49cec90ee199af7d18.gif[/img]Поздравляю :)

----------


## mumusika

Иннуська!
Пусть тебя всегда окружает безмятежность, пушистость и любовь!:wink:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

наверное, повторюсь, золотые мои подруги, никогда у меня еще небыло такого дня рождения!!! столько искренности в ваших словах! сколько души! спасибо вам  всем, дорогие! пусть все, все, что вы мне пожелали вернется вам сторицей! всех вас люблю! спасибо!

----------


## Очарование

Иннусик! Я тебя позравила лично 28.12 (ну т.е. по телефону) Но напишу еще сюда, хоть и с опазданием!!!!!
ЗОЛОТЦЕ! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! ОСТАВАЙСЯ ТАКОЙ ЖЕ ЗАДОРНОЙ МИЛОЙ И ДОБРОЙ! ВСЕ У ТЕБЯ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

Поздравляю всех православных с наступающим Рождеством Христовым!

----------


## Инна Р.

Совсем скоро Рождество! 
Поздравляю вас, хорошие, добрые люди и в подарок простенькая детская песенка, которая раскроывает все тайны счасья, успеха и благополучия, которых я вам всем желаю :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  !

----------


## Sens

Поздравляю всех коллег с днем Рождества Христового. Желаю удачи, всех благ и работы побольше и чтобы в радость

----------


## Вета

Инночка, извени, за опоздание, но лучше поздно...
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! От всей души и сердца! С днём рождения! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
 Желаю тебе всего - всего хорошего, чтоб ты смогла выбрать для себя лучшее!!!

----------


## Вета

И всех-всех дорогих форумчан поздравляю с праздниками прошедшими и будущими! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!


Вета, спасибо большое!!! Я тоже с опозданием хотела сказать - что очень приятно увидеть твое фото!!! Я сразу представила ( судя по сообщениям, материалам твоим, а теперь еще и фото )- что твои банкеты, наверное, очень красивые!!!:smile:

----------


## Вета

И тебе, Иннуся, спасибо! Стараюсь, конечно, чтоб и весело было и красиво. Я могу тебе прислать своё видео, если хочешь, конечно. Напиши адрес.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

всех всех всех с праздниками, инета не было 2 недели, ужасно, но уже все в норме, я с вами, и постепенно вхожу в курс дела. Лучше поздно чем никогда, еще впереди самый странный наш российский праздник, старый новый год!)))) и с ним вас!

----------


## optimistka17

Зашла сейчас на наш днепропетровский городской портал и узнала удивительную новость. Оказывается ,-Сегодня международный день СПАСИБО!
 Так что от души вас всех поздравляю.! Спасибо что вы есть За ваше(наше) общение  всем громадное СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## Марджина

И от меня дорогие мои, Всем, всем бооольшое человеческое СПАСИБО !!!

----------


## maknata

Думаю что не опоздала - ВСЕМ_ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ - огромное СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Дорогие форумчане! Сегодня у моей землячки Инны - Бурный поток день рождения!!!
Инночка, расти большая, красивая и толстая!!! (шутка) А серьезно - будь всегда на высоте, во всей красе и очень здоровой (это дословный перевод шуточной части) и пусть твоя доча тоже никогда не болеет. И тогда в твой следующий приезд мы сможем наговориться обо всем, да и напиться тоже... :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Сегодня есть у нас причина 
Забыть на время о себе, 
Прекрасный, нежный друг наш, Инна, 
Желаем счастья мы тебе! 
Пусть будет жизнь твоя успешна,
Пусть доча радует тебя.
Здоровья крепкого, конечно!
Желаем мы -твои друзья!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Петровна

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
Инна ,   С днем рожденья!!!!

----------


## БОС

БуРнЫй ПоТоК,
От всей души С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
Удачи, здоровья и исполнения желаний!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Инна, присоединяюсь ко всем и поздравляю тебя!!! от души желаю - пусть исполнятся все твои задумки - мне кажется их много и они важные! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

Инусь! С днём варенья тебя! Счастья, здоровья, щедрых заказчиков и лёгкой на подьём публики! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и желаю Инне действительно быть Бурным Потоком! Всё, что желает душа, как поток уноси с собой! Счастья и удачи!
А ещё всех новых знакомых поздравляю с наступившим Старым Новым Годом!!!

----------


## Djazi

Инночка, и от меня прими поздравления! Будь здорова, счастлива  и  желаю  непривередливых клиентов. :flower:

----------


## Очарование

:flower:  Иннусик! Поздравляю тебя!!! Желаю творческих успехов! Исполнения всех желаний! Ну и, конечно, же здоровья, счастья и удачи!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

:Animals 013:  Инночка! Счастья тебе, не только в день рождения!

----------


## Sens

:flower:  По секрету всем скажу: сегодня День рождения Людмилы Николаевны (Оптимистка), поэтому спешу её первая поздравить. Кстати, она действительно очень жизнерадостный человек и удивительно гостеприимная хозяйка!
Оптимистка17, сегодня Вам 18 - и это здорово!
Желаю Вам смеха и в обществе успеха,
друзей хороших, настоящих,
особенно среди вышестоящих.
На форуме почаще бывать -
и нас не забывать! :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Присоединяюсь!
Люда, поздравляю тебя с днем варенья, пусть все в жизни радует  приносит удовольствие и удовлетворение! Под этим же ником дальше по жизни легко и приятно, и с той же подписью!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  


> И жизнь хороша, и жить хорошо!

----------


## maknata

Аааа.. млин.. я не успела первая! Ну да буду второй.:wink: 
Людочка! С дНём рождения тебя! Здоровья тебе и благополучия, пусть тебя всегда окружают добрые и светлые люди, как ты сама! Пусть сбудутся все твои желания. Пусть муза творчества всегда будет рядом с тобой и всё задуманное всегда сбывается! Целуем тебя - Наталья и Леся! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## цветок

> сегодня День рождения Людмилы Николаевны


Людочка! С Днём рождения тебя! Всего тебе самого наилучшего, а главное здоровья и творческих успехов! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Ой, спасибо.  Не думала, что начну принимать поздравления прямо ночью Между прочим у меня еще одна круглая дата. 21 ноября зарегестрировалась на Форуме Так, что сегодня ровно 2 месяца как я с вами. 
 А день рождения дата не круглая, так между прочим, взяли и проехали..

----------


## olgaring

Людмила Николаевна!
Вас я поздравляю,
Оптимизма Вам не занимать.
Счастья Вам я в Вашей жизни желаю
Сообщение каждое Ваше 
С нетерпением я ожидаю.
Как бы мы здесь без Вас обходились.?
Я уже даже и не представляю!!!
Будьте здоровы! Живите богато!
Вы наше солнышко! Вы наше злато!

----------


## optimistka17

Слушайте это ж как получается, раньше только Ильича по имени-очеству величали, а теперь и мое очество на свет божий вырыли?. Я сразу вспомнила, как в школе работала и со мной все официально разговаривали
Нет, мне,конечно не 17, но не надо так официально. Засмущаете вконец... И не перехвалите. А то вдруг зазнаваться начну?

----------


## olgaring

*optimistka17*,
 Ты точно не начнёшь!!!

----------


## naatta

*optimistka17*,
 дорогая Людмилка! Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Расти большой, слушайся старших, кушай кашу, не балуйся со спичками! А вообще, здоровья тебе и творческих узбеков! Общение с тобой очень многому меня научило, СПАСИБО тебе, за то, что ты есть у нас!!!

----------


## Вета

Дорогая Людмила! (Ну, не поворачивается язык на отчество!)
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! Желаю счастья и здоровья - того, что нельзя купить за деньги! А на остальное - заработаем! Удачи! Успехов! Пусть твоя энергия не иссякает! А оптимизм только прибавляется! Я равняюсь на тебя! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Мне так понравился стиль стихосложения Петровны (прэлэст!)  что я только так теперь пишу стихи
Людмиле

Тебе сегодня 18
149 26
Тебя поздравить я 16
145 не пить не есть!

138 29 149 35
4 8 39 тебя обнять поцеловать!

16 23 17
Твори на радость людям ты!
142 515 
У твоих ног мои цветы!

Извините что коряво, но зато все от души....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Самое большее Счастье для человека, когда здоровы его близкие, когда он нужен и востребован, когда его ценят и уважают, когда его просто любят. 

Я не желаю тебе Счастья, все это у тебя уже есть. Пусть добрые слова звучат сегодня в твой адрес, лишний раз напоминая тебе, что тебя любят, уважают и ценят. Люся, спасибо, что ТЫ ЕСТЬ! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Людмилочка, С Днем Рождения!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Уже столько пожеланий сказано, но я скажу еще одно... Желаю получать удовольствие и наслаждаться..... своей работой, общением с людьми, любовью своих близких, своим и чужим творчеством.... и вообще, наслаждаться своей жизнью.... а это значит - быть счастливой!

----------


## БОС

И от меня принимайте букет сердечных поздравлений!!!
Мудрости,Вам, и терпения!!!!

----------


## ТАМАДА

LДоргого преподавателя, учителя, ТАМАДУ поздравляет весь цвет ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСКА с днюхой! Я лично поздравлял уже утром, так что здоровья, счастья и много РАБОТЫ на год вперёд!!!!!

----------


## Очарование

Людочка!!! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! 
Творческих успехов! Удачи! Здоровья! 
И исполнения всех желаний!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

с днем рождения!
жизнь-это конь, что рвется из удил
Что вертит кругом скинуть на земь метя...
жизнь может вдруг подмять-
Но ты иди с рогатиной на жизнь...как на медведя...
Жизнь- это бойкий ботик посреди безд и высот- греби же бел  от злости.......
тебе ответ-так вот он-ПОБЕДИ
как сказано в грузинском древнем тосте...

----------


## Януська

Эх, ну я опять припозднилась. Но у меня причина уважительная - была  в Москве :) 
Люсенька, я присоединяюсь ка всему вышесказанному. Поздравляю тебя с днем варенья!

----------


## Петровна

С днем рождения!!!
Спасибо за все что ты здесь делаешь. Ты нам нужна!!

----------


## Запах Дождя

С Днем Рождения, Люда!!!
наверняка, ты поделишься с нами 
[IMG]http://s2.******info/2acdfcbde57491ab15069bed455990e5.gif[/IMG]
а мы тебе при этом споем 
[IMG]http://s7.******info/b2c13d3937044cdf22df990a7bb00466.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ах, Людмила - сердцу мила!
В день рождения тебя
Я поздравить поспешила
Цветочек нежно теребя!

Будь ВСЕГДА ты оптимисткой,
Молодой и озорной!
Будь ты крепкой барбариской
И помадкой неземной!.....

кАрЁче, пупс всегда с тобой!

----------


## Spring

*optimistka17*,
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! Пусть исполняются все желания сегодня и всегда!

----------


## Pugachiha

Дорогая Людмила!
И я прЯзрЯвлЯю тебя с твоим 17-тилетием  :flower:  А также с двухмесячным стажем на этом форуме  :flower:  За это время ты действительно стала здесь своей  :Aga:  
Твой "ник" *optimistka17* замечательный и он тебе идёт :smile:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*optimistka17*, к сожалению сама сочинять не умею, но желаю в день рождения:
Счастья, радости, цветенья, оптимизма, шуток, смеха
И во всех делах успеха!
Оставайся самой-самой привлекательнейшей дамой!
Изумительно приятной, милой, доброй и желанной,
И чудесной самой-самой!
Оставайся наилучшей, замечательной ведущей
Всех вокруг с ума сводящей, в общем леди настоящей!
_Немного переделанное стихотворение А. Никитина (надеюсь автор не обидится)_
Людочка с днем варенья!

----------


## optimistka17

Ну вот и ушли от меня гости, которые приходили меня роздравить с __-летием. И что я первым делом сделала? Верно. Примчалась к компу и давай читать, все , что мне адресовано.... Полный восторг!
     Я сегодня поняла , что я все-таки хвастунишка!(раньше за собой такого не замечала) Я ж всем и каждому, и тем, кто приходил, и тем,кто звонил спешила сообщить, что уже 5 минут первого ночи меня начали поздравлять на Форуме. Да, да, щенячий восторг по поводу того, что обрела море друзей в разных уголках Земного шара. Вроде не 2 месяца с вами, и не 2 года, а как минимум 2 десятилетия.
      Как замечательно, что вы у меня есть.
Большущее спасибо всем за поздравления и добрые слова. :040:

----------


## Djazi

:flower:  Людмила,  ещё не все поздравили:) Я с опозданием поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения! Вот, честное слово, с твоим приходом форум  очень много приобрёл. От тебя столько свежих идей- огромное спасибо! Вот кому-то не нравится твой назидательный тон, а мне очень нравится, я бы  хотела чтобы у меня был такой учитель. Даже не верится, что ты математик- Ты прирождённая ведущая! Самое главное пожелание- здоровья! А счастье, любовь и достаток- это уже приложения.
[img]http://s10.******info/032dca00777eec1af28643a5a7e5bbb1.gif[/img]
[img]http://s10.******info/1f80d091315f6b9992601f2e55e770c1.gif[/img]

----------


## Запах Дождя

Людмила продолжает получать поздравления 
[IMG]http://s7.******info/8c5bca5a4c9c241b9c3181ce81cce203.gif[/IMG],
а мы начинаем поздравлять с Днем Рождения *Sens*!!!
И я поднимаю этот бокал за все успехи, которые ожидают Аню в этом году [IMG]http://s.******info/9968d524c8b174abbfa38f9aff9764c8.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> начинаем поздравлять с Днем Рождения Sens!!!


 Да, Анечка! Тебя всем сердцем поздравляю
 Увидеть снова я тебе желаю
 Ко мне в Днепропетровск скорее приезжай
Я приготовлю снова очень вкусный чай.
 Кто чай не пил,-не сможет тот понять
Мой чай спиртное может заменять...
Тебе, родная пожелать хочу успеха,
На праздниках и дома больше смеха.
Здоровья крепкого, а горло поберечь
 Наш инструмент-поставленная речь
 К соседям в города, конечно прорывайся
Успех прийдет,-ты верь и улыбайся.
На небе нашем есть твоя Звезда.
Не забывай об этом никогда...

----------


## maknata

*Sens*,
 Анют! С Днём рождения! Любви и счастья! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Аня, с днём Варенья! Побольше успехов, подольше везенья!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## naatta

Анютка, поздравляю с Днем рождения! Пусть тебя все-все в жизни радует: свет солнца, запах травы, журчание ручья! И пусть всегда рядом с тобой будут друзья!!! Когда есть друзья, ничего в жизни не страшно!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

С днём рожденья, Аня! Удачи, удачи и ещё раз удачи во всём!

----------


## Sens

Спасибо!!!!!kuku  :Aga:  :smile:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## ruslava

Присоединяюсь ко всем замечательным словам, сказанным в адресс наших милых именинниц: от себя добавлю: Мира в душе, счастья и благополучия в семье!!! И богатых и щедрых клиентов!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Поздравляю sens-Анютку
Желаю радости и любви!
Ты у нас как незабудка!
Поём тебе оды, как соловьи!)))))))))))))

----------


## zhak

ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ПОЖЕЛАНИЙ МНОГО НЕ БЫВАЕТ!!! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: Простите, засранку, ВСЕ , кого не поздравила!!! Больше так не буду.... чес слово...

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ НАШИХ ИМЕННИКОВ С ДНЮШКАМИ!!!!! ВСЕГО САМОГО САМОГО САМОГО!!!!! А ГЛАВНОЕ, КЛИЕНТОВ ПОНЯТЛИВЫХ И ЩЕДРЫХ!!!!:biggrin:*  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

Анечка, принимай поздравления, букеты, подарки- 
Для тебя ничего нам не жалко.
Будь красивой, любимой, счастливой
А в работе немножко игривой.[img]http://s2.******info/337c4e73b3c438eff2bf40a0b75483bf.gif[/img]
[img]http://s9.******info/40e213865473c2d3fe0bc41403420a10.gif[/img][img]http://s.******info/31e7539cf87f866189db869d66109054.gif[/img]

----------


## Анюша

Анюта, твое Имя перводится, как БЛАГОДАТЬ, пусть у тебя в жизни всегда будет БЛАГОДАТЬ!!!!! С Днем рождения!!! :flower:

----------


## Sens

Коллеги - всем спасибо! всё принимаю! давайте ещё! :Ok:

----------


## Петровна

Тогда принимай  
С днем рождения!!!! Пусть сбывается все мечты даже самые не сбыточные!!!
Ждем когда ты снимишь маску.  :Aga:

----------


## mumusika

*Sens*,
 Анютка, с днём Вареников!:tongue:

----------


## Pugachiha

Вот бывает в жизни нонсенс
А бывает в жизни *Sens*
Я желаю тебе Аня
Навсегда один консенс(сус - не поместилось:biggrin: )

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Кажется, я опять припозднилась, присоединяюсь - С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!

----------


## Sens

> Вот бывает в жизни нонсенс
> А бывает в жизни *Sens*
> Я желаю тебе Аня
> Навсегда один консенс(сус - не поместилось:biggrin: )


Улыбнуло, спасибо!
И вам всем кошечкам спасибо за бокалы и закуску! 
Прошу всех к столу!

----------


## olgaleona

большой удачи и любви!

----------


## Вета

Анечка, с Днём Рождения! Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям!  Ты - достойна только лучшего! Ты - умничка! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Анюта!!! 
От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! 
Здоровья, счастья, успехов и всего всего всего наилучшего!!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Поздравляю форумчанок-
 и Людмилу и Анюту
что вам солнышко светило
 а печали -ни минуты....
чтобы всё у вас случалось
и сюрпризы и  подарки
чтобы радость ключом била
вот такая вот ремарка...........

----------


## Pugachiha

> Прошу всех к столу!


Уф-ф-ф! Спасибки :flower:  
Наелись, напились, теперь танцы!

----------


## Курица

Уважаемая именинница!
Поздравляю ! ЖЕЛАЮ:
Успехов в работе,погоды-приятной, любви-чистой,нежной и - неоднократной,детей-разнополых,пальто - по фигуре, соседей в купе,что не пьют и не курят,волос-шелковистых,зубов-белоснежных,мужей-состоятельных,спонсоров-нежных,любовников-умных,супругов - в законе,свекровей,живущих в другом регионе,невесток-покорных,тарелок-помытых,мужей-не храпящих и на ночь побритых,коллег,не зацикленных только на бабах,друзей-очень сильных,врагов-очень слабых!А если учесть,что несем людям радость,ложиться не поздно,вставать чтоб не рано,и ...лучше,чтоб с кем-то,на мягком диване!...Еще, чтоб побольше бы денег в кармане.
Что женщине нужно на самом-то деле,мы более-менее вроде бы знаем,и все,что себе пожелать мы хотели, сегодня вам именно это желаем!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sens

еще раз всем спасибо! :Ok:   форум msk - праздник, который не заканчивается...
 :Aga:  (на правах рекламы)

----------


## Петровна

Поздравляю всех Татьян с днем ангела!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Всех Танюшек, студентов и студенток с праздником!

----------


## naatta

Дорогие Танюськи-Трампампуськи! Поздравляю всех вас с праздником, Днем Танюськи! Желаю здоровья, и побольше радости в жизни!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Татьянки! Всё что сегодня пишется на форуме - считайте, это презент для вас!

----------


## optimistka17

Танюшки! Как вам повезло!
Ваш день ангела сочетается с праздником студентов.
Оставайтесь молоды душой!

----------


## Орбита

Всех Татьян и всех студентов поздравляю с симпатчным зимним праздникам! Всего вам доброго! Всех вам благ и исполнения всех желаний!

----------


## Pugachiha

Всех Татьян с Днём Ангела! 

Студентам понимающих добрых преподов и полезного применения 
полученным (отмученным) корочкам!

----------


## optimistka17

Спешу сообщить всем внимательным форумчанам, что сегодня у ТАМАДЫ, то есть у Антона день рождения. Он дожил до годовщины распятия Христа. Взрослый дядька 33 годика. Стихи ему я написала в полночь в аське. А здесь хочу призвать форумчан присоеденится к поздравлению моего ученика,земляка и коллеги. Могу сразу за него извинится, что будете вы все долго ждать продолжения пивной темы, а уж по ящикам рассылку и того подавно. Я ж научилась на него не обижаться. Так что и вы потихоньку привыкайте... :079:

----------


## maknata

*Антон!* С Днём рождения тебя! Любви, счастья, успехов, удачи! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Антон! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Успехов ВО ВСЕХ делах!:biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

Антон! С днем рождения тебя!!!!! 
Пусть будет все прекрасно!
Пусть будет хорошо!
Здоровья тебе, счастья!
Всего! Всего! Всего!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## ruslava

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям: любви, здоровья, счастья, денег! и удачи в бизнессе!

----------


## Анюша

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  С днем Варенья!!!

----------


## Людок

И от меня принимайте чуть запоздавшее поздравление!!! Хочу пожелать самого главного - чтобы мечты сбывались!!!!! :Aga:   :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Антон, поздравляем с Днём рожденья! Всего тебе самого хорошего! Удачи и счастья творческого тебе огня, да побольше!

----------


## Sens

Антон! С днюхой! :flower:  
миль пардон за опоздание....

Антона знает весь бомонд, 
он в высшем обществе бывает,
мэр, губернатор, депутат-
ну, каждая собака знает!

Никто не в силах подсчитать
все его тосты, шутки, байки.
Он очень-очень любит гнать.....
На супер-пупер мотобайке.

Чего желать? Ну, только сил,
ну - денег, славы и успеха.
Чтоб что задумал - совершил, 
куда собрался - чтоб поехал...
От жизни брать лишь позитив, и впечатлений набираться,
О всех проблемах позабыв, вообще, как следует, НАБРАТЬСЯ!

----------


## olgaleona

с днем рождения!

----------


## Марья

Люди!!!  Нароооод!!! У меня уже пол-первого ночи, а значит уже наступило 11 февраля!!! А это день варенья Ируськи Баффуськи!!!
Ирочка, дорогая моя, я очень благодарна судьбе и форуму, что они свели меня с тобой!!! Как я обожаю проклятых капиталистов за их информационные технологии, а то ж как бы мы по другому познакомились? Где Тюмень и где Орехово-Зуево??? Я поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!! Я желаю тебе исполнения всех твоих мечт, достижения всех самых высоченных высот!!! Я желаю, чтобы твой великолепный Серега всегда также был влюблен в тебя, как пацан, что мы все с завистью (белой) видели в Питере, чтобы Никитос с Машуней из подпольных съемок, пока родителей дома нет выросли в великих шоуменов!!! Но не в шоуменов, но зато в хороших, замечательных людей!!! А иначе и быть не может, потому что именно такие у них родители... Я ОЧЕНЬ ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Спасибо большое,Маришечка,так здорово,что меня поздравляют из далёкой Тюмени!!!

----------


## Петровна

Иришка,с днём рождения тебя! !
 Творческих и личных успехов, всего самого самого лучшего! Очень рада, что ты есть на этом форуме! Рада что с тобой познакомилась лично.Ты  обаятельная, искренняя, доброжелательная, и ты просто очень хороший человек.Тебя невозможно не любить ! 

Ты королева и это тебе

----------


## Инна Р.

Ириша, я не такая продвинутая в современных технологиях, но от всей души тебя поздравляю!!! Очень радуюсь что ты появилась в моей жизни!!!
Спасибо тебе, солнечный лучик!!! Люблю, и желаю всего того, чего тебе хочется!!! И будь счастлива! :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

девочки,Спасибо,так приятно,вот сижу и радуюсь а у самой даже слезу прошибло-так здорово!!!!!  спасибо вам,что вы есть!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*Иринка Бафф*,
 :Aleksey 01:  

 В нашем деле главное что? Чтобы всем было хорошо.... и заказчикам, и гостям... и персоналу кабака, и музыкантам, и конечно нам самим..... А нам хорошо когда? Когда все довольны и все тебя понимают, особенно домашние!!! Я наскоько знаю,  твой муж тебя понимает и детки!!! Тогда остается пожелать одного, чтобы так всегда и было!!!! :Viannen 27:   :Party:   :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Девочки,спасибо вам огромное,как увидела себя в роли королевы-так сразу захотелось аватарку поменять-но потом подумала,что нескромно будет :Oj:  ....... а себе на комп всё же скачала ,завтра покажу детям,похвастаюсь....Иннусик,спасибо, за поздравления,радость моя!!!Танюш,очень приятно,девочки,как же я вас люблю!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Марья

*Иринка Бафф*,
 Иришек, хоть на несколько дней, смени аватарку! день рожденья он же только раз в году....Можно побыть и нескромной:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Иришек, хоть на несколько дней, смени аватарку! день рожденья он же только раз в году....Можно побыть и нескромной


 :Ok:   Хорошая идея!!!!  Я ЗА!!!! :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:   Тем паче, что очень естесственно смотришься!!!:wink: :rolleyes:  По настоящему!!! :Vah:   :Oj:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

девочки-только ради вас!!!! :Oj:  мне сегодня 33!

----------


## olgaring

Прекрасная Иринка!
Тебя я поздравляю, 
Оставайся такой,
Какой тебя знаем!
С наилучшими пожеланиями
Тебе из далёкой Германии!

----------


## Татьянка

> девочки-только ради вас!!!! мне сегодня 33!


 :Ok:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Иринка Бафф*,
 Ирина, поздравляю тебя, ты вступаешь в возраст Христа. Это накладывает большую ответственность. 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Желаю, самое главное- здоровья, чтобы рядом были всегда только  любимые  и приятные люди, ну и изобилия. [img]http://s2.******info/b49120688fc15086dbcdf833d91af33f.gif[/img]

----------


## Раюшка

:eek: Беру свои слова обратно. А то в одну тему захожу, смотрю, Ириша в новом обличье. Ну, я ей прямо в лоб: ты чего, типа, натворила чего и от милиции скрываешься?! Всё время фотку на аватаре меняешь!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ежели такое дело - с хэппи бёрздеем!:smile: Будь как роза: расцветай, РАСПУСКАЙСЯ!:smile:

----------


## maknata

Ириша! С днём рождения! Всего-всего-всего только хорошего!:smile:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

здоровья...счастья...долгих лет!:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Ириша, я снова хочу поздравить тебя с днем рождения! Пусть твои славные детки тебя только радуют, муж ценит и поддерживает во всем. Любви, счастья, удачи всегда и во всем! Радости, светлого настроения. Спасибо, что ты есть! 

Все к ногам твоим сегодня брошено
Добрые, хорошие приветы,
Пожеланья самые хорошие, розовое кружево рассвета.
Даже солнце нынче ярче светится -
Это все, конечно, для тебя!
Дорогая наша именинница,
Будь же повелительницей дня!

----------


## Вета

> девочки-только ради вас!!!! мне сегодня 33!


Красота неописуемая! :Ok:  
Поздравляю!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Прекрасный возраст! Пользуйся ВСЕМИ его возможностями!
ЦЕЛУЮ!kiss  :br:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

:Ok:  *Вета*,
*Svetllana*,
*olgaleona*,
*maknata*,
*Раюшка*,
*olgaring*,
*Djazi*,
 Людочке-оптимистке за поздравление!!!!!
СПАСИБО!!!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Иринка Бафф*,
 Ира, Ирочка, Иринка-
Не дИфчёнка, а картинка!
С днём рождения тебя
С поцелуями поздравляю я!

Желаю только счастья
И воздуха в судьбе!
Прими наши объятия!
И Бог поможет тебе!

----------


## Виталич

Ирина, с днюхой тебя! Пусть лучшие призы жизни будут в твоих руках!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*Иринка Бафф*,
 И я, кажется немного запоздав, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! И желаю, что бы ты всегда чувствовала себя королевой и повелительницей своей жизни.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*AAnn*,
 почему запоздав?:eek:  д.р. у меня сёдня-11 февраля ! :Oj:   так что всё вовремя спасибо большое,*Виталич*,
 очень приятно,хотела вам в личку написать про Новомичуринск про детей-потом подумала напишу когда сменю аватарку-а то больно нескромно...а вы и сами написали...спасибки

----------


## Януська

Ирина, с днем рождения!

----------


## Очарование

Иришка!!! Я тебя поздраляю от всей души!!!! 
Ты настоящий "Энерджайзер"!!!! :flower:  
Оставайся всегда такой энергичной!
Пусть все у тебя получается, все мечты сбываются!!!
Творческих успехов тебе! Семейного благополучия, здоровья и много много радости!!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*Иринка Бафф*,
 :mad: аватар не менять!!! я слежу :Ha:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Татьянка*,
 спасибо-улыбнуло...

----------


## Pugachiha

Королевишна Иринка,
Ты сегодня как картинка!
Оставайся же такой
Молодой и юморной!
Счастья, здоровья, удачи, любви!

----------


## Dium

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!!! 
И главное *ЗДОРОВЬЯ!*!!!!! а все остальное приложится!!!!!! Неугосаимой энергии творческого потенциала!!!!! Неиссякаемый источник идей!!!!!

----------


## maxim4ik77

А ведь завтра - праздник, День св. Валентина.
Не знал в какую тему выложить на форуме, поэтому выложил в двух темках, простите меня за это.

Друзья, может и не оченьто и в тему, но только что друг прислал стишок посвященный празднику - День св. Валентина. меня стих привел в полный восторг. Выкладываю его тут.

Ты пришел домой поддатый
Весь угрюмый, с кислой миной,
Я ждала тебя с зарплатой
В день Святого Валентина.

Не закрыв дверную створку,
Даже не взглянув на сына,
Ты устроил мне разборку
В день Святого Валентина.

Ты сказал, что я корова,
Что в прихожей пахнет псиной,
И ушел с друзьями снова
В день Святого Валентина.

Возвратился поздно ночью
И качаясь, как рябина,
Заявил, что ласки хочешь
В день Святого Валентина.

Ты состроил рожу крысой,
Разогнал руками тину,
И в аквариум пописал,
В день Святого Валентина.

На кровать упал раздетый,
Неприглядная картина,
И потребовал минета
В день Святого Валентина.

Кончив, захрапел ты громко,
Как последняя скотина,
Даже разбудил ребенка
В день Святого Валентина.

Я проплакала полночи,
Почитала томик Грина,
Ах, как сердце счастья хочет
В день Святого Валентина.

За границей не мытарят,
И не мнут как горсть мякины,
За границей розы дарят
В день Святого Валентина.

Там живут светло и ярко,
Словно как в кинокартине,
Делают друзьям подарки
В день Святого Валентина.

А потом я разозлилась,
И, ругнувшись слогом длинным,
Рядом с мужем завалилась
В день Святого Валентина.

Я накрылась одеялом,
И прижала к мужу спину,
Мне уютней сразу стало
В день Святого Валентина.

Пусть он грубый и беспутный,
Пусть с гнилою сердцевиной,
Но зато родной, доступный,
В день Святого Валентина.

И пусть запад нас не дразнит,
Делая из нас кретинов;
Нет, не русский это праздник
День Святого Валентина

----------


## Анюша

Ха-ха.... Я прочитала мужу, ему тоже понравился.... Немного грубовато, но зато жизненно.....

----------


## Очарование

> Нет, не русский это праздник
> День Святого Валентина


Я друзьям завтра почитаю!!!!!!! В своей компании пойдет :Ok:  !!!
А вот со строчкой последней согласна на все сто!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А вот со строчкой последней согласна на все сто!!!!


И всё же всех милых форумчан с Днём Святого Валентина! Потому что желаю всем любви. любви и ещё раз любви!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Pugachiha

Всем Добра (во все места) и Любви  - взаимной и навсегда!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

Всех-всех-всех поздравляю с праздником! Хотела всем отСМСиться.. увы, вчера всю денежку выболтала, поэтому здесь кричу на весь мир - Я ВАС ЛЮ! :Oj:   Да пребудет с вами  ЛЮБОВЬ!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Всех форумчан с Валентиновым днем поздравляю!
Счастья, любви вам, родные, желаю!
И себя, любимую, сегодня не забываю
И с 19-м днём рождения своей Алёнки Валентиновны поздравляю!

:biggrin: МУР-МУР-МУР!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

ПУСТЬ ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ ПРИНЕСЕТ ВАМ ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ В ТОМ, ЧТО ВАС ЛЮБЯТ, ПОМНЯТ. ЛЮБИТЬ И БЫТЬ ЛЮБИМЫМ, ЛЮБИМОЙ

----------


## fena

почему все молчат про 23 февраля?  на форуме столько мужчин!!!
было очень хорошее поздравление, но к сожалению не могу его найти но все равно поздравляю всех мужчин с праздником!!!:smile:  
как часто к мужчинам мы не справедливы
хоть сами капризны красивы ревнивы 
и только раз в году мы про них вспоминаем
и от свего сердца им желаем... :Ok:   :Pivo:   :flower:  
(я обязательно его найду и выставлю на форум)

----------


## Марья

Дорогие мужчины форума!!! С праздником вас!!! Семейного вам счастья,профессионального роста, материального удовлетворения и, в связи с вышеперечисленным, - душевного комфорта!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

с праздником настоящих мужчин!:smile:

----------


## Элен

*Мальчики,с  праздником!
Вы  нам  очень  нужны,поэтому  просто  хочу  пожелать,чтоб  Ваши  силы  и  храбрость  никогда  не  пригодились  в  деле,пусть  всегда  будет  мир!!!* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/149937.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dium

*Мы поздравляем вас тепло
С Днем армии и флота!
Пусть будет радость оттого,
Что помнит, любит кто-то.
И пусть улыбка промелькнет,
Разгладятся морщины,
И пусть весна в душе поет.
Ваш праздник, о мужчины!*

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Мы не молчим, мы прсто поздно проснулись.
Дорогие мужчины, поздравляю вас всех, всех таких замечательных с праздником!
В прекрасном имени Мужчина
Сложились мужество и стать,
Уменье думать и мечтать,
Быть вдохновенным без причины.
Уметь любить, уметь дарить.
То уходить, то возвращаться.
Таким непостоянным быть,
Такой опорою казаться.
Оберегай его судьба
От лжи, предательства, обмана,
И благосклонной будь всегда,
Дай жизни полной, без изъяна.
И пусть сплетаются слова,
О том единственном, любимом,
Кого природа назвала
Прекрасным именем - МУЖЧИНА. 

С праздником вас поздравляю!
Счастья, радости желаю,
Чтоб удача улыбалась,
И валюта приживалась,
Не худеть и не полнеть
Формы стройные иметь.
Чтоб друзья боготворили,
А родные не бранили,
На Канарах отдыхать,
Ананасы поедать.
Можно рябчика вкусить
И винцом его запить...
Чтобы дом, машина, дача
Были легкою задачей,
И решались без трудов
Силой лишь волшебных слов.
________________________________________

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Дорогие наши мужчины, с праздником вас! Забудьте сегодня, что мы часто ворчим на вас, ругаемся всякими словами, говорим, что вы нам не так уж и нужны! Враки всё это! Но только сегодня  мы вам об этом говорим, в ваш праздник! Куда мы без вас? Поэтому будьте здоровы, оптимистичны и терпеливы по отношению к нам, женщинам. А мы постараемся создать для вас уют и комфорт. С праздником!

----------


## Петровна

*Поздравляю всех наших мужчин с праздником!*
Cчастья  Вам, крепкого здоровья, терпения и понимания и главное, чтобы ваши сердца всегда были согреты женской любовью!

----------


## БОС

Уважаемые МУЖЧИНЫ!!!!
С Праздником ВАС!!!

----------


## zhak

Всех мужчин с праздником и маленький подарок для поднятия боевого духа :flower:  
http://www.netfuncards.ru/card.php?i...&subcat_id=267

----------


## Вета

Пусть в жизни всё проходит мимо! :Oj:  
Кроме денег и интима!  :Ok:  
С праздником! :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Наши дорогие, мужички... С праздником Вас... оставайтесь всегда незаменимыми и необходимыми в жизни ваших любимых женщин.......

----------


## Dium

подарочек :wink: для мужчин!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> почему все молчат про 23 февраля? на форуме столько мужчин!!!



Дорогие, мальчики, МУЖЧИНЫ, и все уважающие вас девочки!!!

Всех поздравляю с Днем Защитника Отечества!

Как хорошо, что повод есть,
Не надо мне искать причины,
Что бы воскликнуть: "Слава Богу есть -
на форуме Блестящие МУЖЧИНЫ"

В понятие "Блестящие" я вкладываю ТАЛАНТ, МАСТЕРСТВО, ТВОРЧЕСТВО!

Всем респект и уважуха!!!!


Извините, что поздно и так вошла с чужого компьютера - дома не грузится форум, глюки интернета

----------


## Януська

Я тоже, хоть и поздно, но присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. 
А вообще, девочки вы не заметили, что мы по-моему чисто в женском коллективе в последнее время, тусуемся? Ильич, нас покинул, Хухындрик, практически не заглядывает, Максимчик, пропал...Такое ощущение, что мы наших мужчин выжили с форума, не порядок это. НЕ ПОРЯДОК!!!

----------


## Dium

*Януська*,  я только сегодня об этом думала. Куда ж все подевались???? Скучно без них.

----------


## optimistka17

Как-то так сложилось, что это тема стала преимущественно темой поздравления с Днем рождения...
 А я хочу всех Форумчан поздравить с весной. 
Наступило 1Марта! 
 А значит вместе с теплой погодой должны проснуться наши внутренние резервы. 
Пусть же и отношения между нами в реале и в вертуале станут добрее и теплее. 
 Пусть каждый из нас помнит, что слово ранит сильнее,чем рука.
 Пусть весна поможет растопить лед между теми, кто не понимает друг друга. 
 Птицы возвращаются домой весной. 
Пробиваются первые цветы тоже весной.
 И весной рождается любовь. И даже звезды сияют ярче...
 А у нас расправляет крылья на Форуме молодежь.Талантливые, умные новички. С чем я вас всех и себя поздравляю. Пусть же они будут умнее тех, кто живет на Форуме давно и не наступают на грабли.
Капля дегтя может испортить бочку меда....Пора провести весеннюю чистку каждому в своей душе.
 Весна идет,-весне дорогу!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Ой, и правда же, ВЕСНА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Всем весеннего настроения, отличной погоды и радости от того, что жизнь хороша и жить - ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## maknata

Эх, и правда! А ведь весна!!!! Уряяяяя, дорогие товарищи! :biggrin: 
Да здравствует 1 марта - первый день весны!!! :flower:

----------


## zhak

Весна. Вялый мужской спрос дико задавлен женским предложением.

----------


## Марья

*zhak*,
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## БОС

Весна началась с потрясающей свадьбы! Ну хоть какая-то работа! А я чось совсем захирела без работы! Так что комплекс неполноценности и ненужности начал развиваться!

----------


## Элен

*optimistka17*,
 я  так  рада  Вас  снова  видеть! 
:smile: Всех  с  весенним   настроением,милые!

----------


## ruslava

> Птицы возвращаются домой весной.


Люда!!!  :flower:   :Ok:  Форум за тобой уже давно соскучился! Я очень рада, что ты сумела растопить лёд в душе. Молодчинка! Так деожать!!!




> А я чось совсем захирела без работы! Так что комплекс неполноценности и ненужности начал развиваться!


Оксана! Депрессия конечно давит, если работы нету. Легче, если её совсем ни у кого нету, а если видиш, что свадеб в городе полно, а ты, блин, сидиш на лавочке... в парке, и смотриш: какие невесты красивые ... гадкое чевство. 
Пора нам темку новую открывать: как помочь тамаде без работы не разочароваться в себе, а просто переждать этот период. Воспринять его как момент дарованый судьбою для пополнения внутреннего эммоционального балланса. Жаль только, что *свадебный сезон* приходит и уходит, а кушать хочется всегда...

----------


## Марья

*Djazi*,
 Олечка, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Вот только выбралась к компу, думала - уже завалили тебя поздравлениями, а тут - ничего... И я догадываюсь почему.... Просто никто не знает, а ты скромно помалктваешь??? ТАК ЧТО Я ТЕБЯ РАССЕКРЕЧИВАЮ! 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! И конечно же желаю множество всяких приятных вещей, которые согреют душу любой женщины, но над всем этим главенствует пожелание здоровья тебе, твоей семье, благополучия и процветания!!!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## БОС

И от меня лови большую охапку поздравлений!!!! Удачи!!! Главное - ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Надеюсь, в этот миг на Форуме заметили, 
 Что день рожденья Оли рассекретили!
 Что пожелать тебе , родная?Песни петь!
А с музыкой в душе и дальше не стареть....
 Пусть расцветают дочечки на радость маме,
Их сравнивать сегодня можно лишь с цветами.
Квартирный долг желаю побыстрей отдать,
Чтобы в Крыму , в июле вместе отдыхать.
 Желаю быть в Калуге Примой-Тамадой!,
А если трудно, знай, что я всегда с тобой.
На праздник детский смело выходи
И энергетикой своею заводи...
И навсегда простись с больной спиной
И береги чудесный голос свой
Желаю мира и спокойствия в семье,
Удача пусть сопутствует тебе! :flower:

----------


## Вета

Ну, после Людмилы трудно что-то этакое пожелать, поэтому - просто:

*ОЛЕЧКА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!* :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Пусть весна всегда будет в твоей душе! Хорошее настроение - лекарство на все случаи жизни - улыбайся побольше и всё будет ОК! Целую, обнимаю! :Ok:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Ольга-Джази,милая! с Днём рождения!удачи тебе во всех начинаниях! Здоровья, счастья,тепла и душевного равновесия!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Оленька! Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!! От всей души желаю тебе солнечной энергии, побольше радоваться, почаще улыбаться, творческих успехов, благодарных клиентов и всего - всего, чего бы ты хотела!

----------


## olgaring

Можно и мне присоединиться к поздравлениям ? Желаю всего самого самого. Будь счастлива во всём!!!

----------


## Петровна

*Оля!*
 Прими и от меня поздравления с Днем Рождения!
Пусть твоя жизнь будет наполнена позитивом, любовью, счастьем, приятными сюрпризами,  деньгами, и пусть будет крепким здоровье!


Отдельное спасибо Марине (Марье) за напоминание  :flower:  , было бы обидно оставить без поздравления  хорошего человека.

----------


## Очарование

Олечка!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Стыдно, стыдно, стыдно :Oj:  
С прошедним тебя днем рождения!!!!
Желаю жить тебе красиво!
Здоровья, счасть и добра!!!!
Будь ты всегда-всегда любима,
И пусть в душе цветет весна!!!!!

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,
> Олечка, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Вот только выбралась к компу, думала - уже завалили тебя поздравлениями, а тут - ничего... И я догадываюсь почему.... Просто никто не знает, а ты скромно помалктваешь??? ТАК ЧТО Я ТЕБЯ РАССЕКРЕЧИВАЮ! 
> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!


Мариночка, спасибо тебе, что рассекретила меня :flower:  
Так приятно получать поздравления!



> Желаю быть в Калуге Примой-Тамадой!,


Людочка- оптимистка, спасибо тебе за стихи :flower:   Мне ещё никто в жизни не посвящал стихи, аж слёзки навернулись на глаза.
 Девочки, спасибо всем, кто нашёл для меня добрые слова . Спасибо:Мариночке, Людочке-оптимистке, Бос, Анечке_Вете, Иринке_ Бафф, Инночке, Иринке_Петровне, Дашеньке_ Очарованию, orlaring.
Я вас всех люблю и не представляю как раньше жила без вас :Oj:  
 А вчера я провела такую классную свадьбу! Люди такие были все позитивные. Столько слов благодарности, аплодисменты, ручку целовали, визиток очень много просили. А вначале, когда увидела гостей и причём, несколько человек в сильном подпитии, то думала, что свадьба будет не очень. Но, что интересно, что  пьяненькие мало того, что продержались до конца, так они ещё и в конкурсах участвовали! Меня продлили на час.
 И впервые в моей практике я продала торт с молотка- до последнего кусочка!!! Мне сказали, что у меня талант продавать:) Говорю: этот  последний кусок , который  мы продаём. А из зала: а мы тоже хотим купить! Народ  был очень щедрый. И на мальчика и девочку много денег  собрали. 
 Да, а ещё сегодня мне страна сделала главный подарок- подарила нового президента! И вот  в тему  анекдот:
У первого нашего президента инициалы были ЕБН, это соответствовало тому, что проиходило в стране. У второго - ВВП, ну внутренний валовой продукт вроде вырос:wink:  У следующего инициалы - МДА... что бы это, значило:rolleyes: 
Спасибо ещё раз всем! И всех поздравляю в наступившей весной и желаю чтобы у всех тронулся лёд в работе :flower:

----------


## Марья

> У первого нашего президента инициалы были ЕБН, это соответствовало тому, что проиходило в стране. У второго - ВВП, ну внутренний валовой продукт вроде вырос У следующего инициалы - МДА... что бы это, значило


Ой, ржуууууу-не-могуууууууууууу:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

*Djazi*,
*Оленька,поздравляю  тебя,милая!
Всего  самого  доброго  и   дорогого  желаю  тебе! Пусть  всё  сбудется!*

----------


## olgaleona

искренне поздравляю!:smile:

----------


## maknata

Олечка! Я как всегда с опозданием... НО! Поздравляю! Желаю всего-всего-всего! Самого хорошего! И побольше!:wink:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оля, с днём рождения!!! Чуть запоздала. Пусть солнышко дарит тебе своё тепло, а близкие и родные люди свои улыбки. Да и не только близкие, а все-все, кто встречается по жизни, пусть улыбаются, глядя на тебя, такую милую и очаровательную  Успехов во всех делах!!! :flower:  

А всех россиян поздравляю с новым президентом! Пусть в нашей жизни не будет катаклизмов!

----------


## БОС

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 это чудо на аватаре Ваше?
простите зо оффтоп!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> это чудо на аватаре Ваше?


Мои-мои! Они всегда спят в обнимку, когда холодно. Вот и верьте пословицам, как кошка с собакой... Так что давайте жить дружно!

----------


## Djazi

> Оленька,поздравляю тебя,милая!


Спасибо , Эленочка :flower:   за твою доброту и отзывчивость.


> искренне поздравляю!


Оленька и тебе спасибо за поздравление  и твою помощь мне по проведению детского праздника.



> Олечка! Я как всегда с опозданием... НО! Поздравляю!


Наташенька- главное,  что поздравила, спасибо большое :flower:  


> Оля, с днём рождения!!! Чуть запоздала. Пусть солнышко дарит тебе своё тепло, а близкие и родные люди свои улыбки. Да и не только близкие, а все-все, кто встречается по жизни, пусть улыбаются, глядя на тебя, такую милую и очаровательную Успехов во всех делах!!! 
> 
> А всех россиян поздравляю с новым президентом! Пусть в нашей жизни не будет катаклизмов!


Ирина_VETER NAMERENJA и тебе спасибо. Доброе слово, как говорится- оно и кошке приятно. И в самом деле, какие лапы  на твоём аватаре:smile: Как же ты их подружила?

Спасибо девочки, спасибо милые. Спасибо за ваши советы, предложения и материал, кторый помогает  обновлять программу и расти  профессионально :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Марья

Мои дорогие коллеги! Подруги! Я опять опережаю время, уж поскольку у меня все на два часа раньше случается, чем в Москве. Только что вернулась со свадьбы, у меня уже пол часа как наступило 8 Марта и я спешу всех нас поздравить с праздником!  С мартом нас тающим, с мартом бушующим, с самым ласкающим, с самым волнующим, счастья нам прочного, счастья сердечного, самого доброго, самого вечного! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Dium

Милые женщины!

Поздравляю нас с праздником 8 марта!

Пусть в душе всегда будет весна, а в жизни - побольше поводов для радости!
Желаю всегда оставаться молодыми и прекрасными, не стоять у плиты, никогда не мыть посуду и вместо продуктовых магазинов ходить в салоны красоты.

Пусть одежда в магазинах будет только нужного размера и нужного фасона, на дорогах никогда не будет пробок, а патрульные вместо штрафов раздают цветы. Пусть гигабайты счастья и терабайты любви не помещаются в женскую сумочку, а мужчины пусть считают нас слабым полом и всю жизнь носят на руках!
С праздником весны!

----------


## Dium

*С Международным Женским Днем!*

----------


## Ларисочка

Девочки,поздравляю всех-всех-всех!!! Желаю простого женского счастья,а вы уж сами выберете,что в него должно входить.Вечной весны вам!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Как жаль, что 8 Марта только раз в году... :006:

----------


## Крымчанка

Милые,прекрасные девушки,женщины!С паздником весны-женским днём!Будьте счастливы,любимы!
Пусть всегда играет кровь!
В жизни так необходимы
Сердцу нежность и любовь!

Вы-самые лучшие!Спасибо за всё!

----------


## ruslava

Нет, в небесах решили неслучайно, 
Чтоб с женских лиц вовеки лился свет, 
И для меня давно открылась тайна, 
Что некрасивых женщин в мире нет! 

В них вечноеземное притяженье, 
Очаг семейный и родимый кров: 
В них жизни нашей вечное движенье — 
Жена и мать — основа всех основ. 


Недаром даже гордыемужчины 
Твердят друг другу долгие года: 
Во всем сначала женщину ищите — 
И истину отыщете тогда. 

Они всю жизнь нам солнцем ясным светят, 
И как сказал восторженный поэт, — 
Без женщин разве можно жить на свете? — 
Без женщин жить нельзя на свете, нет!!! 

С праздником, дорогие дамы. Мира, душевного равновесия, красоты телесной и молодости душевной (или наоборот) ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всех милых, дорогих девчёнок, девушек, женщин с весной! Пусть не только расцветает природа, но и вы все! Зима закончилась! Всем вам быть нежными, слабыми. любимыми! И стихи, не помню чьи, для вас.

Девчонки, милые, сегодня
Я рада выпить вместе с вами
За нас красивых, стильных, модных
И с непотухшими глазами.
И пусть нам жизнь даёт авансы
И не проплачивает дальше,
Но в наше вере и надежде
Нет ни сомнения, ни фальши.
Все, грудь вперёд, улыбку шире,
Глаза блестят – пошла, легка!
И нет прекрасней в целом мире!
 И нет воздушней каблучка!

----------


## Dium

_КОТЫ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ!_

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, с праздником вас!!! Вы все такие умницы!!! Успехов вам в нашем нелегком деле, и пусть мужчины не забывают баловать, и дети радуют, и пусть все у вас будет! Успехов и удач!

----------


## maknata

Девчёнки! С праздником! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

с праздником весны!:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

Милые девочки!!! Поздравляю Вас с праздником ВЕСНЫ!!! Пусть волшебное ощущение празника никогда не покидает Вас, не смотря на то,что мы работники  индустрии развлечений. Желаю, чтобы слова *8 МАРТА* означало для Вас море теплых слов, цветов, подарков, улыбок, а не суматоху с заказами (их побольше тоже не помешает). СЧАСТЬЯ!!!

----------


## Вета

Девочки, милые, родные мои - с праздником!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Пусть в душе у вас всегда будет весна, а в жизни - побольше поводов для радости!:biggrin: 
Желаю вам всегда оставаться молодыми и прекрасными! :Ok:  

Пусть одежда в магазинах будет только вашего размера и нужного фасона, на дорогах никогда не будет пробок, а патрульные вместо штрафов раздают цветы. :flower:   Пусть гигабайты счастья и терабайты любви не помещаются в женскую сумочку, :tongue: а мужчины считают вас слабым полом и всю жизнь носят на руках! :Aga:  

С праздником весны! :Pivo:

----------


## Djazi

*Милые девочки! Примите мои поздравления с нашим самым замечательным праздником- хоть у него и коммунистические корни:smile:  - C ДНЁМ 8 МАРТА! Будьте самыми счастливыми, самыми молодыми, самыми любимыми  * А вот этот  красивый ролик  я советую посмотеть всем:

http://rutube.ru/tracks/504980.html?...0c843ef3dd5801

 И ещё хочу чтобы вас улыбнули вот эти стихи, которые мне прислали :
*У Маринки муж - дебил, Нинкин - шубу не купил, Светкин - очень много пьет, Машкин - с Машкой не живет, Иркин - жадный как гобсек, Алевтинин - гомосек, Катькин - вечно на работе, Зинкин - отрастил животик, Ольгин - помнится, храпит, Ленкин - с секретаршей спит, Янкин - ногти не стрижет, Валькин - вечно Вальке врет, Алкин муж влюбился в Галку, Галкин - алкоголик жалкий, Ингин - слишком волосатый, Веркин - в пятый раз женатый, Дуськин - платит алименты, Лизкин - неинтеллигентный, Жанкин - ходит в казино, Леркин - с ней не спит давно, Тонькин муж потеет жутко, Танькин - ходит к проституткам, Зойкин - не купил кольцо, Люськин - бил ее в лицо, Настин муж - не остроумен, Ксюшин - тот вообще безумен, Сонькин муж - красив, но туп, Анжеликин - жутко груб, Вероникин - не богат, Клавкин - к маме съехал, гад, Но до этого, зараза, Писал мимо унитаза! Сердце лифчик рвет на части: Есть у всех семья и счастье!  Есть у всех моих подруг Нежный муж, любимый друг .

ЖИЗНЬ ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ СПРАВЕДЛИВА*

*Хорошо быть девушкой в розовом пальто, можно и не в розовом, но уже не то. Хорошо быть женщиной в норковом манто, можно и не в розовом, но уже не то. Хорошо быть дамою в дорогом авто, можно и в автобусе, но уже не то. Хорошо любимой быть в день так раз по сто, можно и раз в месяц, но уже не то. Так давайте выпьем милые за то, чтобы в вашей жизни было только ТО!!!*

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки, пусть для каждой из вас женский день будет ежедневно!
Будьте круглосуточно и круглогодично желанны, обожаемы и оберегаемы!

----------


## baranvagalina

Девочки-всех с праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Петровна

Спасибо всем за поздравления! 


Поздравляю и я  всех с праздником! 
Девочки, хочу пожелать, чтобы вы всегда улыбались, как теплое солнышко, чтобы ваша жизнь была легкой, как весенний ветерок, и чтобы вы цвели, как первые нежные цветочки!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Девочки, всех, всех вас поздравляю с замечательны праздником весны! Желаю море удач и дачи у моря! А еще много, много любви!

----------


## душка

С праздником весны всю женскую половину сайта! Творческого вдохновения и адекватной оценки вашего труда! Мужского внимания , любви  и здоровья!Кра-со-ты! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Хочу поделиться с форумчанами стихами, пришедшими мне на почту...

Посвящается всем ЖЕНЩИНАМ :  :flower:  
Я бываю такая разная, 
то капризная, то прекрасная, 
то страшилище опупенное, 
то красавица мисс вселенная, 
то покладиста, то с характером,
 то молчу, то ругаюсь матерно, 
то в горящие избы на лошади, 
то отчаянно требую помощи, 
дверью хлопну - расставлю все точки, 
то ласкаюсь пушистым комочком, 
то люблю и тотчас ненавижу, 
то боюсь высоты, но на крышу выхожу погулять темной ночкой,
 то жена, то примерная дочка, 
то смеюсь, то рыдаю белугой, 
то мирюсь, то ругаюсь с подругой. 
Не больна я, не в психике трещина --- 
просто Я -стопроцентная ЖЕНЩИНА ... 
ПЕРЕДАЮ ПО ЦЕПИ: Сегодня продолжаем отмечать Международный День Зверски Привлекательных и Чертовски Умных девушек!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

Девчоночки, меня просто сегодня завалили вот этими прикольными стихами. Хочу поделиться с вами.  Правда может быть  кто-то уже их читал. Ну, думаю, что это не страшно:

*С Международным Женским Днем 8 Марта!Успехов - в pаботе! Погоды - пpиятной! Любви - чистой, нежной и неоднокpатной! Детей - pазнополых! Пальто - по фигуpе! Соседей в купе - что не пьют и не куpят! Волос - шелковистых! Зубов - белоснежных! Мужей - состоятельных! Спонсоpов - нежных! Любовников - умных! Супpугов - в законе! Свекpовей - живущих в дpугом pегионе! Hевесток - покоpных! Таpелок - помытых! Мужей - не хpапящих и на ночь побpитых! Коллег - не зацикленных только на бабах! Вpагов - слабосильных! Вpагов - сильно слабых! Обедов - в постель! Впечатлений - поляpных! И... этих... ну... в общем, того... pегуляpных! Чулок - без затяжек! Hи дня - без обновки! Мужей - в очень длительной командиpовке! Любви - обжигающей, как в сеpиале! По пять сеpиалов - на каждом канале! Романов - куpоpтных! Поpывов - безумных! Соседей и снизу и свеpху - бесшумных! 


Выбирайте что кому ближе :     
Важно иметь мужчину, который помогает дома, убирает, иногда готовит и имеет работу! Важно иметь мужчину, у которого есть чувство юмора! Важно иметь мужчину, которому можно доверять и который вас не обманет! Важно иметь мужчину, с которым хорошо в постели и которому вы нравитесь! Очень! Очень! Очень важно. Чтобы все эти 4 мужика не знали друг друга!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Крымчанка

Привет из солнечного Крыма!

Вот и кончились букеты,
SMS,понты,конфеты,
Поздравленья,пожеланья,
Ссоры,крики,расставанья.
Обошлись мы без инфаркта?
Девочки,с 9-м марта!

----------


## Элен

> Очень важно. Чтобы все эти 4 мужика не знали друг друга!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/B]


Олька,это  круто... :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

Друзья! Если я правильно поняла, если у Раюшки сегодня должно увеличиться количество роз в букете со старой аватарки, значит, у нее сегодня день рождения? Не уверена за правильность своих логических измышлений, но на всякий случай ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Раюшка,*присоединяюсь к Марье. Поздравляю от всей души!  :flower:  
Разговор о букетет роз напомнил мне строчки из песни, адрессую их тебе:

Ты, как роза из букета,
Вся с иголочки одета.
Эллегантность сама от тебя без ума ...и т.д. :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Раюшка, ты как солнышко, такая же ярка, светлая, золотая! Оставайся долго-долго такой милой, дари людям радость и тепло! С днём рождения! И пусть роз у тебя будет сегодня не один букет! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

большой- большой удачи!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Дорогая наша настоящая Одеситочка! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям, оставайся всегда такой же искрометной, веселой и жизнерадостной!
Пусть всегда улыбается тебе удача, здоровья тебе и творческих успехов, пусть везде тебе будет уютно и каждый день приносит радость!

----------


## optimistka17

Надеюсь я не опоздала?
 Про день рожденья только что узнала…
Нам Раюшка лицо свое открыла.
А дату точную,друзья, она ведь скрыла….
 Вот и гадаем,-надо ль поздравлять, 
Чтобы впросак случайно не попасть…
 Одесса –мама юмористов так растила,
 Что пол-Москвы собою заселила
У моря Черного царит особый дух,
А местные такое скажут вслух!
Что можно очень долго вспоминать,-
Их чувство юмора мечтаем перенять
А Раюшка-ярчейший здесь пример
Идет на помощь, словно пионер
С улыбкой юморной она нам скажет так,
Что ощущаем сразу мы Одеесы смак
 На Форум Раюшка недавно ведь попала,
С ней веселей нам и уютней стало
А в день рождения хочу ей пожелать,-
Шутить , смеяться и не уставать
 Всех форумчан в Одессу приглашать,-
Не в Интернете, а в реальной жизни повстречать…
Еще раз с днем Рожденья!Мира и добра!
Какие можно подобрать слова?
Отметишь праздник и на Форум заходи,-
А лучшее,бесспорно впереди

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :008:

----------


## Януська

Раюшка - подружка, я присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному. Поздравляю тебя с ДНЮХОЙ! И надеюсь, что ты все таки найдешь в себе силы в июле приехать в Крым :)))

----------


## Раюшка

> Отметишь праздник и на Форум заходи,-


А я отмечать буду на форуме!!!:biggrin:  

Мариночка, Олечка, Ирочка, Инночка, Олечка, Людочка, Яночка - большое спасибо за поздравления!!! Так приятно!!!

Людочка, за стихотворение - троекратное спасибо, вам ура, ух ты, супер и другие междометия восторга!!!  :flower:  
Если у нас 22 марта не будет работы, будут деньги на бензин и хорошее настроение у мужа - оседлаем нашу "Таврию" и приедем в Днепропетровск!
Не обещаю, но постараюсь!

----------


## Djazi

*Раюшка*,
 Поздравляю с  ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ! Спсибо тебе за твои идеи на форуме. Умничка, что фотку в аватрку свою вставила!  Живи, цвети, радуйся желаю тебе любви, добра и творческого долголетия!
Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой 
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
И доброй, и строгой, и слабой, и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилье.
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры надежды, добра

НАЖМИ НА ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ И ПОЛУЧИШЬ СЮРПРИЗ:smile:  :flower:  :wink:

----------


## Ларисочка

Раюшка,пусть все задуманное исполнится!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  И творческих тебе уЗБеков!

----------


## Раюшка

Олечка, Ларисочка, спасибочкиии!!!

----------


## Ольвия

Девочки! Сегодня такой замечательный   весенний день. Не знаю, как у вас, а у нас просто замечательная погода.  Сегодня наш форум переполнен хорошими солнечными эмоциями  по поводу Дня рождения Раюшки  :flower: , и просто  хочу вам сделать маленький виртуальный подарочек. 
Скачайте ЭТО на рабочий стол и дважды по нему кликните. Думаю, вам понравится.
http://olgahol.mylivepage.ru/file/1523/3780
P.S. Я ее часто использую на банкетах, если если есть медиапроектор.

----------


## Dium

*Раюшка*, ой, а шож это я не знала kuku [img]http://s.******info/bf6297cffdb3ba8dc17bc1e359e64982.gif[/img]
[IMG]http://s4.******info/9bb12379cff386f3595c657ca4eaf578.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Танечка*, поздравляю с Днем рождения. *Желаю тебе из тысячу звезд одну - самую яркую...*  Здоровья, любви и счастья!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ларисочка

Курочка,присоединяемси-и-и-и-и!!! Побольше тебе золотых яичек!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Свое лицо недавно Курочка сменила.
 Что говорить? Весь Форум покорила...
Давно известно, тех кого зовут Татьяна,
Относят несомненно к дамам без изъяна...
И в день рожденья принимает Таня поздравленья.
Зачем скрывала дату? (Выражаю удивленье.)
 А ей в подарок-весь июльский слет...
Гуляет Форум,фестивалит наш народ
 Понятно Курочке давно ,без лишних слов,
Что для неё родимой специально избран Псков.
 А потому тебе я в день рожденья
Здесь выражаю уваженье и почтенье. :flower:  
 В разделе нашем ты почаще появляйся,
 И юмором своим не расставайся...
 Что говорить ? Ни дать,ни взять 
 Тебе хочу я СВЕЧКУ ПОДЕРЖАТЬ:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## olgaleona

счасть:smile: я!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анюша

О-о!!!:redface: Кажется я все пропустила!!!! 
Раюшка, с Днем Варенья!!!!! Побольше тебе сладостей в жизни, да и что бы жизнь у тебя была сплошная вкуснотищщща.....

Курочка, С днем рождения тебя!!!!! Будь всегда такой же активной, энергичной и обаятельной и побольше тебе вокруг заботливых петушков!!!!


Всех, кто каким-нибудь боком соприкасается с театром С днем театра!!!! Творческих открытий....

----------


## Инна Р.

Танюша, и я пропустила!!! Прости, и прими поздравления! Успехов тебе и творческих, и трудовых и личных и всяких других, различных!!!

----------


## Djazi

Татьяна, поздравляю тебя с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Желаю тебе всех благ, здоровья, счастья  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Татьяна-Курочка, с днём рождения!!!
Тебе - море удачи... и дачу у моря!!!:smile:

----------


## Dium

*Татьяна!* 
 С днем рождения! Творческого вдохновения!
Здоровья, счастья и добра, 
Чтоб жизнь дарила Вам сполна!
[img]http://s12.******info/216f87e36a3feaabdaefe7e7054f8476.gif[/img]

----------


## maknata

О-о.. я тож от жизни отстала. Девчёнки! С днём варенья вас! Пусть каждый год добавляет опыта, но не добавляет ни одной морщинки! :flower:

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые мною форумчане! 
Ольвия-Ольга,
Иннуся,
Лариса-Ларисочка,
Людмила-Оптимистка,
Olgaleona - ?
AAnn- Анечка,
Dyazi - Ольга,
Раюшка,
Dium - Светик
Совершенно искренне- с першением в носу- благодарю вас за поздравление! Ведь увидели же, прочли... :Ok:  Конечно, дата у меня:tongue: полных тридцать:biggrin:  неполных пятьдесят - но все МОИ. 
Обязуюсь стойко переносить все трудности нашего с вами общего дела, несмотря на ГРУЗ ПРОЖИТЫХ...Самой смешно-я, как Людмила-Оптимистка_ в штанах еще "Пионерская Зорька " играет!:tongue: 
Может,кто помнит такую передачу, в прошлом веке была по радио!

Спасибо за пожелание у - дачи (НО...почему  бы и не у дома, у машины, у костра и.т.п.)Кстати,один мой знакомый мужчина за 40 сказал:"Удачи не желай,желай здоровья,мне удача однажды улыбнулась, а здоровья не хватило..."

----------


## Курица

> Пусть каждый год добавляет опыта, но не добавляет ни одной морщинки!


Спасибо! Помнишь анекдот про эротический костюмчик Бабы Яги, который ей Леший посоветовал погладить...:smile:

----------


## olgaring

Татьяна , разрешите и мне присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям : счастья , здоровья и удачи!!!

----------


## Курица

Спасибо! Очень хочется, чтобы все ваши пожелания сбылись. Ну хоть на 75,нет,на 76%:rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

Девочки и мальчики! Поздравляю всех с *1 Апреля*. Желаю всем творческого вдохновения, веселых  клиентов и хорошего настроения! :smile:

----------


## olgaleona

спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

У кого вся спина белая - принимайте поздравления с 1 Апреля!:tongue:

----------


## Орбита

Я поздравляю всех с опозданием! Не могла на форум зайти 2 дня. Неполадки какие-то. Желаю всем хорошего первоапрельского настроения на весь год! А ещё: у меня сегодня день рождения! С чем вас тоже поздравляю!

----------


## olgaring

*Орбита*,
 Наташа , прими мои поздравленья 
В твой апрельский день рожденья!
Счастья тебе и здоровья тебе,
Удачи в работе , в жизни , в судьбе!!!

----------


## Марья

*Орбита*,
 Молодец, Наташа, что не промолчала о своем празднике. А то я подозреваю, что многие дни рождения прошли незамеченными только потому, что мы о них не знали, а сами именинники поскромничали. А это неправильно. Большинство праздников, что отмечают все нормальные люди, для нас проходят в работе, так зачем же о дне рождения молчать?!
Я от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Желаю здоровья такого, чтоб про него не нужно было вообще вспоминать. Дальнейшего роста профессионализма, нам это на руку, ведь и тем немаленьким, что у тебя уже есть мы все без зазрения совести пользуемся. Ну и, конечно, самого большого счастья тебе и твоей семье!!! :flower:

----------


## Петровна

ОРБИТА

 Поздравляю тебя с днем  рождения!  :flower:  
Желаю тебе всего самого хорошего, веселого, светлого, чистого и доброго!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Наташа, с днём рождения!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Будь любима и обожаема всеми, кто тебя знает, будь жизнерадостна и оптимистична, будь красива и очаровательна!  Счастья во всём!

----------


## olgaleona

поздравляю!поздравляю!поздравляю!:smile:

----------


## Курица

> А ещё: у меня сегодня день рождения! С


УВАЖАЕМАЯ НАТАЛЬЯ-ОРБИТА!!!! Поздравляю тебя с твоим праздником-только удивительно солнечный и добрый, озорной и вызывающий смех человек мог появиться на свет 1 апреля! Хочу пожелать тебе, чтобы ясных и солнечных дней у тебя в этом году было больше, чем пасмурных.с затяжными дождями и пронизывающим ветром...И чтобы рядом всегда был тот, который в непогоду откроет над тобою ЗОНТ. Ведь, как ни крути,"главней всего-погода в доме":wink: ...

----------


## Dium

*Орбита*,

----------


## maxcimum

Орбиточка, а это правда? Не разыграла ты нас?
Если правда, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! Пусть жизнь твоя будет Праздником.

----------


## Ларисочка

Наташенька,желаю тебе никогда не сходить со своей "орбиты"! И пусть она притягивает к себе только позитивчик!!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Известно всем,что 1 апреля-Праздник смеха,
Но для Орбиты это день успеха!
 Успешный старт заложен был весной,
Когда явился миру человечек дорогой...
 О твоих детских днях мы ничего не знаем, 
На Форуме тебя мы только взрослой принимаем
Есть фирма у тебя, жена и мать,
Как успеваешь все Наташа успевать?
Твои советы форумчанам изумительны, по делу...
Бери и выполняй, что ты сказала смело.
Всегда заметен опыт-это сила
В твоей трактовке выйдет все красиво...
Мы сожалеем,что не видим твое фото...
Как выглядишь, Наталья?Знать нам всем охота... 
Давай же, аватарку поменяй,
 Лицо свое, родная, не скрывай!
А в завершенье, что хочу сказать,-
Бог в помощь! И конечно, так держать!!! :Ok:

----------


## Орбита

Девчонки!!! 
Блин, растрогали меня прямо до слёз..Блин! Столько хороших сердечных поздравлений я давно не получала! Спасибо вам всем большое! Зашла на форум, как всегда, чтоб с вами пообщаться, а тут - столько всего!!! Вроде бы все вы -мои виртуальные собеседники, а получается, что настоящие подруги! Спасибо за все ваши добрые словечки! Я их перекопировала себе на память. Взгрустнется если, я прочту и полегчает обязательно. Я прямо чувствую вашу добрую энергетику!!! А еще: с самого утра 1 апреля я в личке нашла поздравление с форума. Знаете, как приятно?! Ну и как мне после этого вас всех не любить??? Всё! Я основательно подсела. Будьте все счастливы! Все, что вы мне пожелали, пусть вернется к вам сторицей! Всегда ваша Наталья Орбита. А фотку свою я вам все-таки выложу! Дождётесь вы!!!

----------


## optimistka17

А у меня тоже 1 апреля была дата.
 Ровно  13 лет назад я провела первую в своей жизни свадьбу.... Вот такая первоапрельская шутка, круто изменившая всю мою жизнь...:biggrin: 
 Вот с тех пор и считаю. За это время было 411 свадеб и множество самых разнообразных банкетов и юбилеев

----------


## naatta

*Орбита*,
 Натуся, поздравляю, хоть и с опозданием! Пусть вся твоя доброта, твоя энергетика и творческий потенциал, который ты раздаешь всем нам вернется тебе сторицей!!!

----------


## baranvagalina

Орбита,
Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!

----------


## Djazi

*Орбита*,

 :flower:  Орбита, я тебя тоже поздравляю, хоть и  с опозданием с днём рождения!  :flower:  Желаю тебе быть всегда жизнерадостной и оптимистичной и никогда не сходи со своей Орбиты:wink: 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Орбита

Девочки дорогие! Еще раз всем огромное спасибо!

Всех вас, кто с Форума, люблю безмерно!
Уйдёте вы, и я умру, наверное...
Но если рядом будете, я верю, всё смогу!
Вас чувствуя плечом, я словно по волнам бегу!
                                                                   Орбита.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Орбита*,

Землячка, праздник у тебя! Прости, что поздно...
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
Любви и Счастья! Мира и Добра!
Я от души тебе, Натальюшка, желаю!

----------


## olgaleona

мирного неба....душистого хлеба!:smile:

----------


## Марья

Друзья, всех с БЛАГОВЕЩЕНЬЕМ!!!

И по-моему, сегодня у Анечки *Веты* день рождения!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Анечка, тогда поздравляю тебя, солнышко! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Пусть все удается и все получается! Пусть радуют и любят близкие! Счастья, здоровья и любви тебе!

----------


## Инна Р.

И тут оказалось - как то я прозевала Орбиточку поздравить, рассеяная стала. Прости, Орбита, :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   и прими запоздалые поздравления, и пожелания конечно, всего тебе самого светлого, доброго и приятного!

----------


## optimistka17

Вета с Форума порою исчезает
А народ за нею, ох, скучает!
Детский сад,наверно виноват,
А ведь там ни денег не наград...
 Впрочем, у детей глаза горят,-
Они Вету все боготворят!
Праздники сотрудникам готовит Вета,-
 Нам о них известно по секрету...
Жизнь на месте не стоит, 
Я не знаю ,когда Вета спит,
Ведь в ценре  круговерти Вета,
Но песня главная еще не спета
Советы форумчанам ,-сладкая конфета
Тебе спасибо ,Веточка за это!
В твоем экспромте-сценке есть чудесные слова,-
 Ведь это Вета самолично жизнь дала.
Весь Форум в сплошном восхищении,-
В честь Веты кричит...
  С ДНЕМ,РОЖДЕНИЯ! :008:

----------


## Раюшка

С опозданием поздравляю Наташу Орбиту с днюхой, вовремя - Анечку Вету с тем же самым, и оччень вовремя - всех с Благовещеньем!!!

----------


## romashakun

Дорогая Анечка!  С днем рождения тебя! Всего самого , самого хорошего! Мы все очень без тебя скучаем.

----------


## Dium

Анушка! С днем рождения!
Пусть улыбки счастья будут шире,
Пусть праздники несут заряд,
Здесь, в творческом msk мире,
Каждый Анушку видеть рад!!!

----------


## Януська

Ну, наконец-то форум не глючит, а то думала все на свете пропущу :) 
Орбитушка, подруженька, поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!! 
Будь такой, что бы солнце смеялось,
Для тебя распускались цветы,
Будь такой что бы радость касалась,
Всех, кому улыбаешься ТЫ!!!!!


Ну, и еще одну именинницу - Веточку,  с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Курица

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ОДНУ ИЗ ПРЕКРАСНЕЙШИХ ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛЬНИЦ НАШЕГО ФОРУМА- АНЕЧКУ-ВЕТУ.ВАШИ ПОСТЫ ПРИЯТНО ЧИТАТЬ.МОЖНО МНОГОЕ ЗАИМСТВОВАТЬ. ПОЭТОМУ-НЕИССЯКАЕМОСТИ!!! УВАЖЕНИЯ!!! ДОСТОЙНОГО СПУТНИКА ПО ЖИЗНИ!!! :flower:

----------


## Pugachiha

*Орбита*,
*Вета*
девчёнки, с днем рождения! Вы классные!

----------


## Ольвия

*Орбита,
Вета,*
девочки, с Днем рождения!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Желаю хорошего настроения, успеха. благополучия и женского счастья!!!

----------


## olgaring

АНЯ! С днём рожденья !
Счастья , всех благ земных , чтобы всегда и всего хватало, чтобы трудностей и забот в твоей жизни было мало. Чтобы радость и удача тебя всегда сопровождала!

----------


## Ларисочка

Ой,и я присоединяюсь!!! Пусть удача будет Вашей верной подругой и вечной спутницей!!!

----------


## maknata

Анечка!!! С днём варенья! Любви и счастья и чтобы муза творчества всегда была рядом! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

как хорошо...когда можно поздравить
как хорошо, что улыбки на лицах
и пожелать,чтобы ночью волшебной
счастья жарптица вам бы приснилась...:smile:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Девочки,Орбита,Анечка!
Поздравляю вас с днём Рождения!
Для вас пусть солнце светит
ДЛя вас цветы цветут
И Веточка с Орбитой
нас счастье принесут :Oj:

----------


## naatta

Анютка, с Днем рождения тебя!!!
Здоровья, любви, успеха у окружающих!!!

----------


## Анюша

Орбита и Вета! С вашими радужными Вас днями рождениями!!!!!! Пусть жизнь у каждой из вас будет радужной и солнечной!!!

----------


## Вета

Девчонки! Милые мои, родные! 
Вы все такие...такие...такие-претакие КЛАССНЫЕ! У меня просто нет слов! (Щас Ильич скажет:" ТЮ! Шо такое?! У тамады и нет слов?!")
Вы все - моя моральная поддержка - и для меня это ОЧЕНЬ много значит!
Я физически чувствую вашу доброту, оптимизм (от слова "Оптимистка17"), энергию.
Жду-не-дождусь личных встреч со всеми вами!
Удачи в вашем творческом деле, мира и любви в семье!
Люблю вас!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
И Ильича люблю тоже! :Pivo:  
Ваша Аня.

----------


## Вета

*Наташенька,дорогая!*
Поздравляю с Днём Варенья! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Не знай забот, живи красиво,
Чтоб говорили все всегда:
-Как эта женщина красива!
-Как бесконечно молода! :Ok:  

От Овечки - Овечке -  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Орбита

*Вета*,

Классно мы с тобой прикололись? Взяли и родились в апреле! Ничего зря не случается. Мы нужны были миру! Так что давай оправдывать надежды Вселенной. Станем такими, какими нас видят все форумчане. Пусть у нас все сложится! Будем!!!

----------


## Djazi

*Вета*,
Анечка, а я  думала, что всё ещё Наташу- Орбиту поздравляют. Оказывается и ты апрельская тоже.
Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и желаю тебе  творческого долголетия  и простого женского счастья :flower:

----------


## цветок

> Анечка, а я думала, что всё ещё Наташу- Орбиту поздравляют. Оказывается и ты апрельская тоже.


Наташа,Анечка!Разрешите и мне  с опозданием присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям!Главное-будьте здоровы :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

улыбнись солнышку, ветру и травам
не теряй улыбку никогда
пусть лишь добром наполняется сердце-
ну  а болью пускай-никогда!:smile:

----------


## цветок

Элен! Леночка! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!Будь как прежде,самой любимой,самой красивой,самой нежной,неотразимой!Счастья тебе, здоровья и творческих успехов! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

Ленусь! С днюхой!!!! Счастья, любви, добра! :flower:

----------


## Djazi

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям самой  замечательной , доброй,  красивой, талантливой, отзывчивой Эленочки :flower:  
Желаю здоровья, любить и быть любимой , исполнения желаний!

----------


## Элен

Девочки,спасибо  огромное. :smile: Мне  так  жаль,что  я  далеко  от  вас...Так  не  хватает  таких  подружек. :Tu:

----------


## Dium

*ЭЛЕН*
*С днем варенья!*
Принимайте поздравленья!
Купюры шелестящие,
Почти как настоящие  :flower:

----------


## Орбита

*Элен*,

С днём рождения, дорогая!

Кристальной жизни ни к чему желать -
И в ясный день случается ненастье.
Желаю просто - всяческих удач!
И просто - человеческого счастья!

----------


## Петровна

*Элен*,
 Я с удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям!
Элен - наша добрая фея, палочкой взмахнет, все чего желаем вмиг она пришлет!

Есть люди просто как брильянты: 
В душе поэты, музыканты, 
Владеют сильным магнетизмом – 
Непобедимым оптимизмом! 
Из их числа, конечно, Ты, 
В тебе такие есть черты, 
А твое сердце - золотое, 
Не может жить оно в покое! 
С тобой дружить, с тобой общаться 
И просто так пересекаться – 
Такая радость для души, 
Здоровья, счастья и любви!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Элен*,
Милая, хорошая, добрая, С днём рождения! Всё-всё пусть в твоей жизни удаётся и сбывается, верных друзей тебе, отзывчивых и любящих. Пусть будут рядом такие же, как ты сама. ясная,чистая и светлая!

----------


## optimistka17

Эллен! Я сожалею, что тебя так мало знаю...
Включаю ночью комп , на Форуме встречаю
Живем конечно, друг от друга далеко,
Язык же общий здесь находим просто и легко...
Тебя от ностальгии избавляет интернет?
В Россию хочешь  возвратиться, нет?
На Форуме общение сглаживает грусть?
А Родина в Германии теперь, ну что же, пусть...
Но ты осталась с чисто русскою душой
Всегда открытой,милой,дорогой.
Возник вопрос,- стремишься помогать
Как Золотая Рыбка все желанья исполнять
В разделе нашем-добрый талисман!
Признаюсь честно,-повезло с тобою нам ...
И в день рожденья  об одном грущу,-
Тебя в реале видеть я хочу...
Границы разделяют, расстояний километры
Хотя бы в комп не попадают зной и ветры.
Тебя сегодня  от души я поздравляю
Здоровья, молодости вечной я желаю
 И с хлебосольной Украины шлю привет!
Живи в достатке, счастьи много славных лет! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :069:

----------


## Ларисочка

Элен,девочки столько всего пожелали,что нелегко найти слова. Я пожелаю тебе неиссякаемой энергии,потому что таким человечкам,отдающим столько добра,нужно много душевных сил. С Днем рождения!!!!

----------


## Анюша

*Элен*, C днем рождения! Я пожелаю тебе вдохновения и творчества.... в работе, в общении, в любви и в жизни!!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*Элен,*
присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Желаю получить максимум позитива от жизни. Вдохновения, счастья и море любви!!! :flower:

----------


## naatta

*Элен*,
 Ленуся! С Днем рождения тебя! Оставайся всегда такой же доброй, отзывчивой и счастливой! Пусть у тебя будет всегда такое же окружение, как ты сама! Радости тебе каждый день!!!

----------


## Alena_singer

*Элен*, :flower:  
 И присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Желаю женского счастья и любви!!!!!! С Днем Рождения!

----------


## romashakun

Элен!
Я как всегда опаздываю. С днем рождения Вас ! Первое - желаю здоровья, второе - денег, а остальное - вы все купите. Всего самого хорошего вам!

----------


## Вета

Ленуся! С днём рожденья!  Как говорит русская народная пословица:" Поздравлений много не бывает!" Поздравляю одну из самых добрейших девчонок нашего форум-мира! Удачи, творческих успехов, счастья в доме! Целую! Обнимаю! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaring

*Элен*,
 Милая , отзывчивая , добрая! Пусть с опазданьем , зато от души , 
Ты поздравленья сегодня прими . Праздник в жизни -хорошо , но отдых тоже нужен ... Желаю находить время для активного и пассивного отдыха , не только для всех , но и для себя родной . :flower:  
Оставайся такой , какой ты есть!!!!

----------


## olgaleona

жизнь прожить- не поле перейти
говориться в русской поговорке...
будет все на жизненном пути-горы...и низины...и пригорки...
А ТВОЯ ДОРОГА ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ РОВНОЙ!

----------


## Януська

Элен, золотце, я как всегда позже всех :)) поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения, и позволю себе не согласиться с предыдущим оратором :) 
Не желаю что бы твоя дорога была ровной, ровная дорога - это скучно. А желаю тебе, что бы в жизни каждая покоренная тобой вершина была больше предыдущей, что бы твоя дорога была извилистой, а за каждым новым поворотом, тебя ждали только радостные события, что бы над каждым жизненным ущельем, судьба прокладывала тебе подвесной мост! Поздравляю тебя, дорогая Элен!

----------


## Элен

*maknata*,
*Ларисочка*,
*optimistka17*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*цветок*,
*AAnn*,
*Орбита*,
*Dium*,
*Djazi*,
*Петровна*,спасибо  вам  всем  огромное-пребольшущее.
даже  не  представляла,что  простые  поздравления  так могут  вселить  энергию и  какую-то  уверенность  что ли... Вдруг  почувствовала,что  я  вам  нужна  и  появилась  ещё  большая  любовь  к  форуму,желание  помогать  чем-то.
 Девочки,всех  ваших  восторженных  слов  я  не стою,но  мне  очень-очень  приятно  было  прочитать  ваши  искренние  пожелания. Людмилка,Ваши  стихи  повергают  меня  в  шок,Вы  для  всех  находите  нужные  слова. Спасибо  огромное,я  растрогалась  - так  тонко  всё  подметила...

----------


## Элен

*Януська*,
 спасибо,кисуль. :wink: *olgaleona*,
*olgaring*,
*Вета*,
*romashakun*,
*Alena_singer*,
*naatta*,
*Ольвия*,
 ну  всё,я  навеки  ваша... Спасибо,целую  и  люблю  наш  замечательный  уголочек.:wink:  Ещё  нигде  в  сети  я  не  встречала  более  уютненького  местечка. Такое  ощущение,что   именно  сюда  заглядывают  самые  добрые  волшебники  и  приживаются  навсегда...

----------


## Раюшка

Леночка, милая, отзывчивая, добрая, поздравляю тебя!!! (В "Свободном общении" я тебя давно поздравила, а наша тема поздравлялок как-то вылетела из головы). Пусть сбудется всё, чего ты хочешь!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Леночка, светлый человек, отзывчивое сердце, добрая душа! Так приятно присоединиться к общему хору поздравляющих тебя форумчан! :Vah:   :Oj:  
Спасибо, что ты есть, спасибо за творчество, талант, искренность и доброжелательность!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Прости, поздравляю поздно. Не было связи и мы с сыном очень болеем.

----------


## Элен

*Раюшка*,
 спасибо,дорогая.kiss 
*Svetllana*,спасибо  большое,хоть  уже  и  отпраздновали,а  всё равно  приятно. Выздоравливайте  поскорей.:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Друзья мои! Сегодня Олечка mumusika, с милым прикольным котенком на аватаре, отмечает свой День рождения!!!!

День рожденья, что же это?
Ничего чудесней нет.
Это целая планета из улыбок и конфет,
Из цветов, загадок, песен,
Милых игр и теплых глаз
Этот праздник так чудесен, 
Поздравляю сотни раз :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Ай да Олечка! Котенок!
Не угас в душе ребенок!
 Аватарчик добрый очень
Не меняйся между прочим...
Накануне Пасхи праздник,-
Датой выпал,-вот проказник!
С чистотой в душе живи,
И на Форум заходи..
Будь счастливой, беззаботной
Мумузыкой искрометной!
Излучай фонтан идей,
За себя сегодня пей!

----------


## Анюша

Олечка mumusika, и от меня поздравления с таким днем!!! Ласки побольше и поменьше царапок....

----------


## Януська

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

----------


## mumusika

*Svetllana*,
*optimistka17*,
*AAnn*,
*Януська*,
 Милые девочки, спасибо за поздравление!  :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

*mumusika*,
 Солнышко!!!!
Поздравляю! Всего самого светлого тебе желаю!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*mumusika*,
Быть такой же нежной, милой и пушистой, как этот котёнок!

----------


## Марья

Девочки, милые, всех кого опоздала поздравить, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! 
*mumusika*, Олечка, от тельца тельцу  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Оля , тёзка , поздравляю с днём рождения ! Желаю тебе всего , чего желаешь ты себе сама! С нами тельцами всегда так: НИКТО , НИКОГДА не знает , чего мы на самом деле хотим . Пусть тебя всё в жизни удовлетворяет!

----------


## Вета

Олечка, поздравляю! Пусть День рождения для тебя никогда не будет "грустный праздник"! Счастья!

----------


## цветок

mumusika,Олечка! С днём рождения тебя!Всего тебе самого доброго,удачи всегда и во всём.

----------


## Ольвия

*mumusika,*
присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям. Удачи, счастья  и побольше настоящих друзей!!! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Аватарчик добрый очень



Люся, какая ты молодец!!!! Стихи, как из рога изобилия. 

Людмила, 27 день рождения нашей Марьяши, прими заказ на что-то яркое, ну, в твоем стиле :flower:

----------


## mumusika

*Очарование*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Марья*,
*Вета*,
*olgaring*,
*Ольвия*,
Девчёночки,огромное спасибо за поздравление! Присоединяйтесь к моему ягодному юбилею... :flower:  :wink:  :Aga:

----------


## naatta

*mumusika*,
 Олечка, с Днем рождения тебя! Любви, добра и нежности тебе!!! :flower:

----------


## Очарование

_А у мужа Иринки Бафф-Сережи!!! Сегодня юбилей!!!!
С ним знакома лично!!! Он потрясающий оператор!!!!ну и просто хороший человек!!!!_[COLOR="Red"]

*Сережа!!!**С твоим красивый юбилеем!!!!*
*С совершеннолетием!!!!*
*Оставайся таким же добрым, душевным человеком!!!*
*Пусть детки тебя радуют!* 
*В доме у тебя всегда слышится радостный смех!!!*
*В душе всегда будет весна!!!*
*Ну а в сердце любовь!!!* [I](ну Иришка уж об этом позаботится!!!:wink: )[/I]

----------


## Djazi

*mumusika*,
 Ой, пропустила ...
Оленька, тёзка, поздравляю с Днём рождения!:smile: 
Значит ты у нас Ягодка опять?:wink:  Желаю , чтобы в тебе всегда оставалась загадка, здоровья  тебе,  и Любви на долгие годы. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> А у мужа Иринки Бафф-Сережи!!! Сегодня юбилей!!!!
> С ним знакома лично!!! Он потрясающий оператор!!!!ну и просто хороший человек!!!![


_Сергей!  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ! Желаю,  чтобы жизнь состояла только из одних праздников- хотя бы и только на работе:smile: Любви, счастья, здоровья, и творческого роста_. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Девочки! спасибо! милые,добрые,лучшие! так приятно! Спасибо! Извините,что не всегда поздравляю сама вас,но  всегда радуюсь за вас вашим праздникам и победам,умнички! спасибооооооооо :flower:

----------


## Вета

Я тоже общалась с Сергеем ( пару раз по Аське, пока Иришки не было дома):biggrin: значит, заочно уже знакома! :Ok:  
Позравляю с Днём рожденья!Удачи! Счастья!Благополучия! И надеюсь на скорейшее личное знакомство!

----------


## olgaleona

С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!:smile:

----------


## Петровна

*mumusika*,
Хоть с опозданием , но тоже хочу поздравить  Олю с днем рождения, теперь    в нашем ( мы ровесники)  огороде   одной ягодкой стало больше!
 Пусть каждый твой день будет наполнен любовью,  радостью и  вниманием  близких людей !

----------


## Петровна

Ну и конечно СЕРГЕЯ поздравляю с днем рождения!
 Знакома лично, очень приятный молодой человек.
 Желаю  счастья, здоровья, любви, верных друзей, пусть этот славный Юбилей ознаменует новый прилив творческих планов, массу лестных предложений и доходных мероприятий.

Всего тебе самого наилучшего!!! И удачи во всем!!!

----------


## Sens

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям именинников, а также поздравляю всех коллег с наступающим праздником Пасхи!
Пусть Господь благословит всех вас. :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Поздравляю именинников в днём рождения, желаю им брать от жизни всё и любить и ценить каждый прожитый день! Пусть здоровье и достаток никогда не покидают вас!

----------


## Элен

Олечка,поздравляю  тебя,милая! Пусть  всё  у  тебя  будет  хорошо. Успехов  и  понимания. Везде  и  во  всём.:smile:

----------


## maknata

Оля! Серёжа! С днём рождения! Счастья, любви мира, добрых улыбок! :flower:

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Всех форумчан поздравляю с Великим Светлым днём!!! С праздником ПАСХИ , дорогие! Пусть всех вас и ваши семьи оберегает Господь.Пусть Ангелы-Хранители вас не когда не покидают. Нам это всем очень нужно.  :br:

----------


## Петровна

Всех форумчан поздравляю со светлым праздником Пасхи! 

 Сегодня случился еще один праздник- День рождения нашей Марьи. 
Мариночка поздравляю тебя, ты замечательный, мудрый ,обаятельный человек ! Ты наше драгоценное сокровище! Это тебе-

----------


## Dium

*Петровна*, ой какая красота!!!!!  :flower:  


С чувством глубокой радости и от всего сердца
поздравляю  со Светлым Христовым воскресением-Пасхой Господней!
Желаю  исполнения всех  надежд и 
благих начинаний, мира, добра и любви.

Светлое Христово воскресение - это праздник человеколюбия,
когда мы забываем об ожесточении в наших душах.
Так возрадуемся светлым чувствам, которые пробуждаются в нас.
Будем в этот день полны веселья, надежды и воистину христианской любви.
*Христос воскресе!  *

----------


## optimistka17

Марина, праздник у тебя!
С тобой весь мир, твои друзья...
Есть повод в прошлое вернуться,
Назад немного оглянуться.
Когда на Форум я пришла,
Ты сразу добрые нашла слова.
Мне первой руку протянула,
В инете я ,признаюсь, утонула...
Пусть далеко от Украины ты, Тюмень
На Форуме встречались каждый день
Костюмы яркие и авторские сказки
Для новичков находка и подсказки.
Едва свои ты выставляешь фото,
Как форумчанам ЭТО ЖЕ иметь охота
Увидев арки, форумчане заболели,
Себе такие арки захотели
И "Вредные советы" переняли
Еще чуть-чуть -дождешься ты медали!
Свои заслуги скромно уменьшаешь,
Прикрывшись тем, что просто собираешь
Но на любой вопрос всегда найдешь ответ...
Ушла с работы... Не жалеешь, нет?
К себе Светлану чем-то заманила,
А в Питере своим сопрано музыкантов покорила.
Заслуг так много, всех не перечесть,
Как хорошо , что ты на свете есть
 От своих принципов сегодня отступлю, 
 :008:   :008:   :008:  И много-много смайликов тебе я подарю :Animals 037:   :Animals 020:   :Animals 042:   :Animals 022:   :Animals 011:

----------


## optimistka17

> Так возрадуемся светлым чувствам, которые пробуждаются в нас.
> Будем в этот день полны веселья, надежды и воистину христианской любви


ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС, ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!

----------


## Элен

*Петровна*,молодчинка. :Ok:  
Всех  с  Великим  праздником,мои  дорогие!:smile:

----------


## Dium

Всех наших именниниц! у кого днюха на днях!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Я никогда не думала, что найду ПОДРУГУ за тысячи километров. Человека, который думает как я, видит, как я, а главное понимает. Мы встретились так, как буд-то знали друг друга долгие годы, и хотя общаемся практически каждый день, мы не можем наговориться.

"Пусть говорят, что женской дружбы не бывает, пускай болтают, но мы-то  знаем...."

Подружка моя! Мне хочется, чтобы все задуманное тобой получилось. 
Я хочу чтобы Тимоша рос таким же открытым, добрым любящим свою маму сыном. Я хочу, чтобы ты могла им гордиться. 
Ты любима и уважаема своими близкими, тебя ценят друзья, тобой восхищаются незнакомые люди, тебя ценят твои клиенты. Пусть все так и будет, только во много раз преумножится. 
Пусть мама твоя будет здорова, пусть у папы благополучно разрешится предстоящее лечение. Здоровья твоим родителям и долгих лет жизни.
Братья твои - настоящие мужчины. Пусть так же боготворят тебя и помогают во всем, а главное пусть у них все сложится.
Ты, не смотря на возраст, осталась ребенком - искренним, добрым, верящим в чудо, и любящим окружающих. Пусть Ангел Хранитель бережет тебя и твою ранимую душу. Пусть все сложится, все исполнится, все получится!!!
Твой день рождения совпал с Великим Светлым праздником! Пусть это будет началом доброго, светлого в твоей жизни




Всех форумчан поздравляю с Великим Светлым праздником!!!! Христос воскрес!!!!

----------


## maxim4ik77

*Петровна*,
Милая и дорогая Петровна!!!!!! Ваш фотоколлаж заставил меня улыбнуть и восхититься вашей выдумкой. А так же это "фототворение" возродило в моём сердце столь редкие в наше время чувства, такие как радость (искренняя и неподкупная) и светлое умиление. Я рассматривал фотоколлаж сделанный Вами, молча улыбался, и на весь день у меня в глазах поселилась искра радости, а в душе запели соловьи!!!!!
Спасибо вам!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Всех с праздником Пасхи!
Христос воскрес!

Мариша, с днём рождения!!! Тебя тут уже ТАК поздравили Оптимистка и Петровна, что я даже не пытаюсь ничего придумать, просто молча горжусь нашими форумчанами и желаю тебе просто всего, что ты себе пожелаешь!!!

Всем доброго дня!

----------


## maxim4ik77

Дорогие ДРУЗЬЯ-ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!

Сейчас ранне утро в Феодосии, а я уже на работе, в эфирной студии Радио Нашего Города, принимаю звонки в эфир с поздравлениями от радиослушателей. Сам утренний эфир и телефонная линия расскалились от положительных эмоций, праздничного настроения и любимой имузыки. Меня самого переполняют высокие и светлые чувства связанняе с Пасхальным Воскресным днём.

(а за окном ливень!!!!!)

Хочется этой праздничной радостью поделиться и со всеми вами.

Поздравляю всех обитателей форума с Пасхой!!!!

ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!!

То и дело повторяются
Слова "Христос воскрес!".
Все друг другу улыбаются:
"Воистину воскрес!"
Я вас с праздником божественным
Поздравляю от души!
Настроением торжественным
Его встречайте вы.
Славься, Пасха величавая!
Глядит Господь с небес,
Как ликуют православные:
"Христос воскрес!"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милые, дорогие, добрые, далёкие мои друзья! Со светлым Христовым Воскресеньем!Рано-рано утром проснулась, будто кто-то подтолкнул. Солнышко поднималось из-за горизонта и было оно такое... Пусть в ваших душах всегда будет его свет и тепло. Добра вам и мира!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Марью с днём рожденья!!! Присоединяюсь ко всему, что пожелали. А ещё добавляю, простого, женского, нашего, чтобы сердце заходилось от счатья и пело, пело ....

----------


## zhak

http://www.netfuncards.ru/your-card104696-64841114.html
Всех с праздником-а это для поднятия настроения

----------


## maknata

Маришенька! С днём рожденья, милая! Здоровья, счастья и всего-всего-всего чего ты только  сама пожелаешь! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!*

----------


## maxcimum

Марина, присоединюсь ко всему вышесказанному. Всегда с интересом читаю твои сообщения! Ты большая умница!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*Дорогие девочки и мальчики,* поздравляю всех со светлым праздником *Пасхи*!!! :flower:  

*Мариночка,* присоединяюсь ко всем поздралениям. Желаю прекрасного настроения на каждый день, волшебного вдохновения и огромной удачи во всех делах!!!

----------


## Марья

Мои дорогие!!! Заскочила на минутку, а тут..... Спасибо всем огромное!!!

Я также поздравляю всех православных с Великим праздником! Пусть светлый день Христова воскресения дарует радость, веру во спасение! И помогает Божья благодать творить добро, любить и созидать!!!

Я всех вас очень люблю!!!

ПыСы: простите, побежала на кухню.... Если останусь вменяемой, ночью обязательно буду здесь. Еще раз всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!!!!

----------


## JUNO_D

-Всех православных и сочувствующих - с Великим праздником!
Пусть Господь будет милостив и благ, а нас, грешных, не минует толика земных радостей и благ!
Также поздравляю с наилучшими пожеланиями всех коллег-именинников!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Маринушка! солнышко наше! с днём рождения тебя! улыбок тебе! искреннего восхищения тобой,побольше радостных минут и хороших друзей! Ребята,всех со светлым праздником Пасхи!

----------


## цветок

Дорогие форумчане!Поздравляю Вас всех с праздником Пасхи!Спасибо Вам всем за то, что Вы есть,за ваше прекрасное творчество,за вашу отзывчивость и помощь!Я в Вас всех просто влюблена!Столько друзей за такое короткое время я ещё никогда не находила!

----------


## цветок

Мариночка!Прими и мои искренние поздравления с днём рождения!Всего тебе самого наилучшего!Спасибо тебе за отзывчивость,твои творческие идеи,которые тут же охото воплотить в жизнь! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Мариша, дорогая подружка! Поздравляю тебя С днем рождения! В такой светлый день! Счастья тебе такого - о каком мечтаешь! Радостей неожиданных и долгожданных, приятностей, успехов и удач!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Маришка! Сднем рождения! Пробую вложить открытку



Получилось!!!! Теперь я прикреплю и фотографиии!!!! УРА! Чайник наконец-то с помщью Мазайкиной РАЗОБРАЛСЯ!!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Януська

Марья, Марьюшка, Марьяша,
Радость, свет, смешинка наша,
Жить желаем сотню лет,
Не зная горестей и бед! 

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Djazi

Мариночка,  с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
От души в этот день поздравляю
С Днем рожденья, Марина, тебя!
Много счастья и солнца желаю
Быть любимой, веселой всегда.
Ты сегодня улыбкою милой
Свою дату украсить должна
И бывает раз в жизни
Да и молодость в жизни одна.
В этот день ты должна быть такою,
Чтобы люди, взглянув на тебя
Улыбались тотчас бы невольно
Вспомнив юность свою и себя. 

Всем несчастьям скажем "нет!",
Пусть не будет в жизни бед,
Пусть удача улыбнется,
Радость пусть в душе проснется,
В общем - счастья и любви!
Так, Маришка, и живи!

----------


## olgaring

Марина , желаю жизни , как в малине ,
Будь счастлива , любима , никем не заменима !

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС!!!!Всего самого светлого в светлый день Пасхи!Что б ощутить праздник, загляните 
http://www.netfuncards.ru/your-card104696-64841114.html

Мариночка! С днем рождения тебя! Присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному и добавлю от себя: желаю классных заказчиков и нормального бабьего счастья!:smile:

----------


## Djazi

Дорогие форумчане! Христос воскресе!С самым главным празником нашей жизни всех поздравляю! 
Здоровья всем и ДАВАЙТЕ ЛЮБИТЬ ДРУГ ДРУГА!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Пасха наступила, 
радость охватила: 
Иисус любимый, 
отстрадав, воскрес. 
Поздравляю с лаской 
с богоданной Пасхой — 
праздником прекрасным, 
чудом из Чудес.

----------


## Марья

Ну вот мне и 40. Праздник закончился..... Немножко грустно.... Но впервые в жизни я поняла, что могу в любой день его повторить. Мне просто стоит открыть эти странички Поздравлялки и все повторится. Мне сегодня надарили много подарков: и практических, и не очень, и просто милой такой ерунды.... Но таких, какие я получила сегодня  здесь, на форуме, я не получала НИКОГДА в жизни. Мне никогда никто не посвящал стихов, не рисовал картины.... Слов говорили много, хороших, искренних, но почему-то только здесь мне сегодня хотелось плакать от всех ваших таких чудесных поздравлений... Может, это уже возрастное? :wink: 
СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Марья

Я получила сегодня долгожданный подарок - цифровой фотоаппарат. Теперь я тоже смогу делать фотки с праздников. А пока - проба аппарата - я с сынулей.

----------


## Dium

чуток нафотошопила  :flower:   это тебе  :Ok:

----------


## Марья

*Dium*,
 Прикольно!...:biggrin:

----------


## maxim4ik77

*Марья*,



> А пока - проба аппарата - я с сынулей.


Радость наша, Марьюшка!!!!!
Я могу ошибаться (после вчерашних возлияний мне это простительно), но вы с сынулей очень похожи.

----------


## naatta

Маришулька, с Днем рожденья!
Столько хорошего тебе всего наговорили и пожелали все наши, что я сама готова прослезиться, остается только присоединиться к пожеланиям, и добавить, оставайся такой же всегда, чтобы и еще через 40 лет про тебя могли сказать так же!!! Любви тебе, нежности, света, тепла! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  kiss

----------


## olgaleona

весенний день пусть солнцем улыбнется...
цветы и травы пусть кивнут в ответ...
пусть все что жизнью у нас зовется
подарит лишьясный и радужный свет!:smile:

----------


## Вета

Мариша, извени, что не вовремя - Пасху отмечали не дома -
 надеюсь, своим поздравлением продлить тебе День рождение!
*Поздравляю!   * 
 Жизнь счастливая к лицу в разном возрасте Тельцу!
И в разрешении проблем он – пример достойный всем!
Если трудно, не спешит, постепенно всё решит,
И давно известно нам: он всего добьется сам!
Наша жизнь трудна порой, но Телец всегда герой!
Всё сумеет, дайте срок, он – Телец, а не телок!
В отношеньях, господа, нежен этот знак всегда!
Ведь родился он весной, вот и ласковый такой!
Пусть и впредь всегда Тельцы будут в жизни молодцы!
Пусть удача и любовь к ним приходят  в жизни вновь!
 :flower:   :Pivo:  :flower:   :Pivo:   :flower:   :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## Орбита

*Марья*,

С небольшим опозданием ( не всегда заглядываю на страничку) прими и мои поздравления:

Наша славная Марина! 
Нами ты всегда ценима 
За веселый нрав, успех, 
Что имеешь ты у всех. 
Знают все, Марина - это 
Море, солнечное лето, 
Отдых, праздник, легкий бриз 
И в любой момент - сюрприз! 
Поздравляем в именины! 
Будь же Ангелом хранима! 
И всегда всеми любима, 
И во всем неповторима!

----------


## Ларисочка

Марьюшка, с Днем рождения тебя,дорогая! Стыдно,что поздно узнала об этом прекрасном событии,но хочу пожелать тебе чудесных,наполненных радостью дней,любви твоего ребеночка....и пусть у тебя все-все получится!!!

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, дорогие, еще раз огромное спасибо всем за поздравление!!!  :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Дорогие форумчане, друзья, товарищи, единомышленники, соратники!!!!

(далее читать громк0-вслух-пафосно)

Дружной колонной, парадом, мимо трибуны и ликующих граждан проходят первомайские поздравления и приветствия!!!!!!

Первого мая кто отмечает 
День солидарности, мира, труда? 
Здравый народ этот праздник считает 
Встречей весны – и стремится в леса. 
День Первомая собой открывает 
Летних прогулок сезон, пикников. 
Именно с этим я поздравляю! 
К летним походам всегда будь готов!

----------


## Марья

> Здравый народ этот праздник считает 
> Встречей весны – и стремится в леса.


 :Ok:  :biggrin: Как раз на шашлыки собираюсь...


С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, дорогие товарищи! УРРРРРРРРРРРАААААААА.........

----------


## olgaring

С завистью ( белой ) вас поздравляю. Хочу на демонстрацию , а прийдётся ограничиться шашлыком . Вот так-то 1 мая в Германии.

----------


## optimistka17

Так и в Росси, на Украине демонстраций больше нет. Так что разницы-то никакой...
МИР, ТРУД, МАЙ,_наливай!

----------


## optimistka17

Несколько раз звучало , что у нас на Форуме много Тельцов. 
Но кто когда  родился-это тайна за семью печатями. Может выйдите из подполья и обнародуете список именинников?

----------


## Орбита

Дорогие форумчане - христиане! 
От души поздравляю всех с праздником Красной Горки!
Мира вам, любви и благополучия!

----------


## maxcimum

Люда, я просто не знаю, куда надо написать, чтобы выйти из подполья, как вы говорите... У меня 8 мая юбилей...

----------


## Раюшка

Ира. запомним!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Так и в Росси, на Украине демонстраций больше нет.


Вот это не верно. В России прфсоюзы демонстрации проводят, не такие массовые, но с музыкой, с лозунгами. Так что у нас была. я правда не ходила, но в окно слышала, что музыка гремела. как в былые времена.

----------


## optimistka17

> В России прфсоюзы демонстрации проводят, не такие массовые, но с музыкой, с лозунгами. Так что у нас была. Я правда не ходила, но в окно слышала, что музыка гремела. Как в былые времена


 Да разве ж это демонстрации по сравнению с былыми временами?. Это пародия на демонстрацию. Что в России , что на Украине. 
 У нас ведь такая же фигня...
Движение перекрыли. Музыка орала. Но нет какого-то подъема, никаких народных гуляний...

----------


## optimistka17

Хочу рассекретить нашу Олю (германия)ольгарин. Если я правильно поняла , она сегодня достигла возраста Иисуса Христа... Мои стихи будут чуть позже,-обещала ребенку, что пущу его к компу...

----------


## Анюша

> Если я правильно поняла , она сегодня достигла возраста Иисуса Христа.


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*olgaring*,
 :flower:

----------


## maxcimum

С Днем рождения, Оля!!!

----------


## Pugachiha

*olgaring*,
с днём рожденья! Счастья, удачи, весны!!!

----------


## Масяня

olgaring

Надарим Оленьке подарков, 
Немало добрых скажем слов 
И важных жизненных основ 
Ей пожелаем, чтоб жить ярко: 
С людьми достойными дружить, 
Любить самой и быть любимой, 
Быть от невзгод всегда хранимой 
И нужной разным людям быть. 
Ах, Ольга, светлая душа! 
Тебя готовы поздравлять 
Весь день, веселья не унять - 
Ведь ты так чудно хороша!

----------


## baranvagalina

ОЛЯ!!! 
С Днем рождения!!! Будь счастлива!!!

----------


## olgaring

Спасибо вам всем огромное! Никак не ожидала , что виртуальные поздравления могут принести столько радости.

----------


## optimistka17

Да, Оля, день рожденья ты пыталась утаить
Могла себя хороших слов лишить...
Ты посмотри тебя вокруг как любят все
Твой праздник соответствует весне.
Прекрасный возраст,-только тридцать три!
Тебе еще расти, родная и расти...
Желаю счастья на работе и в семье
Германию желаю покорить тебе.
Как прежде с нами в Форуме общаться
Хотя бы изредка, но все же приезжать, встречаться...
Готова повторить тебе я много раз
Что Форум поздравленья шлет сейчас...
Все лучшее, бесспорно впереди,
Ну а пока с семьею ПИТЬ ИДИ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olgaring

Людмила , у меня душа поёт. Столько стихов сегодня услышала  , получила , но такого , чтобы лично для меня, не получала со студенческой скамьи , я Вам так благодарна ! Спаси-и-ибо!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*maxcimum*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   С днюшкой!!!!! Любви, красоты и самое важное- ХОРОШИХ и ЩЕДРЫХ клиентов с четверга по воскресенье- круглый год!!!!:wink:  А ещё, чтобы сынуля радовал!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Ларисочка

Так понимаю,что у нас сегодня две именинницы? Оленька,Ирочка,поздравляю вас!!! Пусть будет в душе покой,а в доме тепло и уют!!!

----------


## Djazi

*olgaring*,
*maxcimum*,
 Оля и Ирина, примите поздравления в ваш весенний ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ! 
Желаю  чтобы  окружали только близкие люди и друзья, здоровья, весёлого настроения и миллион алых роз! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Оленька,Ирочка,поздравляю


 А какую Ирочку поздравляем? если Максимум, то еще рано... Надо же дождаться наступления 8 мая...

----------


## Djazi

> Надо же дождаться наступления 8 мая...


Людочка,  у нас уже второй час ночи 8 мая:)

----------


## цветок

olgaring,
maxcimum,
Оленька и Ирочка!Примите и от меня запоздалые поздравления.Здоровья Вам, счастья и удачи во всех делах! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Ирашка встречу в Подмосковье пропустила....
 тем самым день рожденья ЗАМУТИЛА!
 Ведь ей хотели уши оторвать,-
Наверно этим и сумели напугать...
Тебе желаю галстуки кромсать,
И свои клипы для просмотра выставлять
Изобретать все новые и новые секреты, 
Чтоб твое творчество в стихах было воспето
Берись за что угодно,-в том числе за ралли
И получай доходы, ордена, медали.
Твори, как прежде, радостно живи
А форум рядом,-все друзья твои...

----------


## Ольвия

Олюшка и Ирочка. Поздравляю вас от всего сердца!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

Оленька, Иришка! С днём рождения! Море улыбок, цветов и океан счастья! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милые девочки, Оленька и Иринка, такие далёкие, но такие родные и близкие! С днём рождения вас! Счастья вам в этой жизни и только счастья!!! :flower:   Как можно дольше и чаше радуйте нас своим присутствием!

----------


## naatta

Дорогие наши девченки, Олюнчик и Иришка!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
С Днем рождения вас!!! Пусть будет много здоровья, крепкого, много улыбок окружающих вас людей, пусть ваша работа приносит вам только радость, и пусть ваши родные и друзья будут всегда с вами рядом!!!  :018:   :008:

----------


## Януська

Иришка, поздравляю!!!!!! Я тебя и на своем форуме поздравила, и на этом теперь тоже поздравляю:)))
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Курица

Разрешите присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям! Ирине и Ольге - творчества во всем, взаимопонимания с окружающими, любви и понимания в семье, простого женского счастья!

----------


## Марья

Оля, Ириша, я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!! :flower:

----------


## maxcimum

КАК ПРИЯТНО!!! Спасибо, девочки за теплые слова!!! Людмила такие классные строки для меня... очень порадовали, улыбаюсь во весь рот. Только не хочу ассоциироваться у вас с кромсаемыми галстуками :))) я еще много чего умею, помимо этого :biggrin: А то так и прикрепится ко мне ассоциация: "Ирина - это какая, которая галстуки кромсает???"... Шучу конечно... Настроение хорошее!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Ирочка, Олечка, с праздником вас, наши весенние цветочки!!!
Любви вам со всех сторон, полной чаши в доме, здоровья - в избытке!!!

----------


## mumusika

Олюшка и Ирочка! Любви, добра и вечной весны! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*maxcimum*,
 Ирочка! с днем варенья!!!!Счастья тебе большого и успехов во всем и всегда самых-самых больших....

----------


## Pugachiha

*maxcimum*,
 с днём рожденья! Солнышка, Весны, Любви!!!

----------


## Масяня

*maxcimum*,

Мы поднимем все бокалы
И за будущие встречи,
И за дружеские речи
Выпьем много или мало,
Чтоб вина недоставало
Нам в весенний этот вечер!
Чтоб разлуки и печали
Майский день не омрачали,
И загаданные встречи
Пусть нам светят 
словно свечи
Среди каменных домов,
Среди слякоти и пыли,
Средь асфальтов и мостов ...
И чтоб в душу нам светили
Словно звёзды - эти встречи!
Жаль, что стих мой -
только речи
без последствий и следов!

----------


## optimistka17

> А то так и прикрепится ко мне ассоциация: "Ирина - это какая, которая галстуки кромсает???"... Шучу конечно... Настроение хорошее!!!


 А никто ж не говорит, а Яна это которая у женихов на спине в рубашке дырку вырезает?
Шучу, конечно...

----------


## Dium

*Ирочка* 
*Олечка* 
Прежде всего пожелаю *здоровья*, его никогда не бывает много! 
*Вдохновения*, оно нам, творческим людям, нужно как воздух!
Веры в себя и в свои силы! Никогда не унывать, быть самыми, самыми во всем!!!!! Удачииииииии!!!!  :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Иринка, разреши мне тебя тоже поздравить от души . Пусть твоя фантазия не иссякнет, пусть за всё что ты возьмёшься , приносит тебе радость и удовлетворение!!!! Будь счастлива во всём!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Иринка, это Инна! Наша компания, я, Ирина и Сережа, поздравляем тебя с Днем рождения! Пожелаем тебе творческих успехов, пусть радуют тебя , балуют и любят тебя твои близкие, пусть все удается и получается, счастья тебе и звдоровья, успехов и удач!

----------


## maxcimum

СПАСИБО вам всем-всем ОГРОМНОЕ!!! Как вы поднимаете и без того отличное настроение!!!! Даже не знаю, что сказать, столько эмоций, а как их передать... Но надеюсь, вы всё поймете по моим восклицательным знакам!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Инна Р.

Оказывается у нас сегодня еще одна именинница! Оля, и тебя тоже поздравляем! Все самое лучшее, светлое, добробое и приятное прими в качестве пожеланий!  :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Если не врут личные данные в аське, то сегодня БОЛЬШОЙ ПРАЗДНИК, а именно - ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ у НАТАЛЬИ-МАКНАТЫ.

И я спешу в этой теме форума (УРА!!!!! я первый из форумчан сегодня сделаю ЭТО!!!!!) поздравть Наталью.

Наталья!!! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения. В этот прекрасный день хочется пожелать тебе - радости, нежности, счастья и .... по-больше ДЕНЕГ и по-меньше РАБОТЫ. И еще - ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ.

В этот день счастливый- 
В День рожденья - 
Сбудутся желанья пусть! И год 
Новый станет годом наслажденья, 
Будет меньше горя и невзгод. 
Пусть удача долго дружит с делом, 
А чтоб отдохнули душа с телом, 
Вы во всем звеняще-белом 
Летом посетите острова. 
Пусть любовь поселится под крышей 
И осветит вашу всю родню. 
Прозвучит на ноте самой высшей 
Гимн рожденья будущему Дню. 
Пусть он рожденья будет Днем, 
А вы-добры, прекрасны в нем!!!

----------


## Марья

Молодец, Макс!!!

Наташенька, с Днем рождения тебя!!! Всех благ, которые есть на нашем белом свете!!! Пусть даже лишнее будет, чтоб выбирать могла...:wink:

----------


## Януська

Наташа, ну у меня нет слов, что бы выразить все отношение к тебе!!! Я тебя поздравляю и очень люблю!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Наташенька, прими и мои поздравления! Всего самого - самого тебе желаю, жизнь в удовольствие, светлых чувств и приятных чудес тебе! Доброжелательных клиентов, успехов в творчествеве! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Наталья,поздравляя тебя в этот радостный и солнечный день,надеюсь,что ты останешься такой же доброй,деликатной и весёлой! счастья тебе ,удачи и всего-всего! :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Наташа наша - голубь мира
Выносливый телец!
Желаю я , чтоб время было
И на рыбалку , наконец!

Работа пусть всегда кипит 
Клиент пусть щедрым будет.
Ведь то , что делает Макната 
Приносит радость людям .!!!

Пусть день рожденье твоё
Пройдёт незабываемо!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Макнату сердечно поздравляю
И всего хорошего желаю...
Будь УсиХда как пиУнЭр
Форумчанам всем в пример.))))))))))))))

----------


## naatta

Натулька!!! С Днем рождения тебя!!! :flower:  
Оставайся всегда такой же шебутной, заводной, неиссякаемой!!!
Пусть у тебя все сбывается как по мановению волшебной палочки!!!
Пусть работа кипит, в руках все спорится, а дома ждет любящая семья и интернет, в котором сидим все мы:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: и сильно-сильно тебя любим!!!!kiss   :br:   :Tatice 05:   :Tatice 04:   :018:   :008:

----------


## Очарование

*Наташенька!!!**ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
СЧАСТЬЯ!!!
УСПЕХОВ!!!
МНОГО РАДОСТИ!!!
ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!*

----------


## maxcimum

Наташа, с праздником, с ДНЮХОЙ!!!! Пусть все у тебя получается и все мечты мгновенно воплощаются в реальность!

----------


## Анюша

И я...и я...и я.... того же мнения... и спешу поздравить Наташу с днем рождения! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Наташенька! Свет наш, наша опора и обожаемая дирехторша!Без Вас здесь наверное не было б так интересно и полезно! Всего Вам самого-самого и как можно больше! С днем рожденья! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*maxim4ik77*,
*Марья*,
*Януська*,
*innca*,
*Иринка Бафф*,
*olgaring*,
*pypss*,
*naatta*,
 Спасибо вам всем огромное! Я вас всех люблю! :Oj:  Форум для меня - вторая семья, так что вдвойне приятно когда поздравляют такие родные люди!

----------


## maknata

*Очарование*,
*maxcimum*,
*AAnn*,
*KAlinchik*,
 Ой, девочки!!! У меня слов не хватает, одни эмоции :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Орбита

В честь вас, прекрасная Макната,
 Стихов грохочут  кананады!
 Но слов и рифмы баррикады
 Все ж размочить вином бы надо!
 Тому не вижу я преграды:
 У нас раз надо  - значит надо!
 Наталья - форума Отрада,
 За вас, прекрасная Макната!

----------


## Раюшка

Наташенька-Макната!
Прости, что мы тебя поздравляем далеко не первыми!
У нас уважительная причина - мы просыпались и "раздуплялись" после встречи в Одессе (восторг бьёт через край, я уже отписалась где надо).

Желаем тебе, человеку-генератору, в окружении иметь побольше таких людей, как ты сама, чтобы вы дарили друг другу только радость, вдохновение, позитиФФФФФ! Пусть тебя всегда поддерживают близкие, пусть у тебя будут благодарные клиенты, пусть будет здоровье отменное...
Пусть добро, которое ты делаешь людям, возвращается тебе в стократном размере!

----------


## maknata

*Орбита*,
*Раюшка*,
 Девчёнки, спасибо! [img]http://s7.******info/d9639d9df9ffd3422de9a4f685eb23b8.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольвия

*Дорогая Натулечка Макнатулечка*!!! Искренне поздравляю тебя с таким замечательнымсобытием - 17 лет назад ты осчастливила этот мир и всех твоих родных (а нас, так тем более) своим появлением. Я очень рада общению с тобой и хочу пожелать тебе самых радостных и счастливых минут от жизни.   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  И ПОБОЛЬШЕ, ПОБОЛЬШЕ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> 17 лет назад ты осчастливила этот мир и всех твоих родных (а нас, так тем более) своим появлением.


Аха, 17 лет и несколько месяцев.. точное количество уточнять не будем:wink:  Спасибо за поздравления! :Oj:

----------


## цветок

Наташа! Прими и мои самые искренние поздравления с днём рождения!!!Желаю тебе самых лучших клиентов!Здоровья,счастья,благополучия!

----------


## optimistka17

Родная ,милая Наташа!
Прекрасней нет директора и краше!
 Для Форума ,-чудесная находка
Жена и мама,девушка-молодка!
Ты в интернет обычно ночью попадаешь,-
Кто где нашкодил,-ты тактично правишь...
Умеешь от конфликтов увести,
Любую ситуацию спасти...
Все знают,есть характер боевой,
А Леся за тобой за каменной стеной.
Для мужа- верная и мудрая жена
А в клубе почему-то всем всегда должна...
Умеешь ты для клуба средства выбивать,
Найдешь копейку, как обогревать
Как за гроши концерт и фестиваль собрать,
Вот научилась уж шарами украшать...
В округе знают золотые твои руки
Характер боевой не терпит рядом скуки...
Когда в Днепропетровск ты попадаешь,
Как птица всюду ты порхаешь,
Вопросов много успеваешь ты решить
Не успеваем иногда и чай попить
Мне хочется, чтоб ты почаще приезжала
 И хочется, чтоб больше отдыхала
Ты заслужила только добрые слова
Ну от которых просто кругом голова...
Я поздравительную завершаю речь свою.Макната! Я тебя люблю!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Петровна

*maknata*,
Наташа, прими и мои скромные, но искренние поздравления !  :flower:  
Ты славный, добрый и самый тактичный модератор. :flower:  
Желаю всего - всего доброго, светлого и радостного! Огромного счастья тебе, удачи во всем!! Пусть муза всегда будет с тобой, а муки творчества приносят прекрасные плоды!!!

----------


## Вета

Наташенька, поздравляю! Вы здесь для нас всех как мама!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
В этот день без предисловья
Мы Натальюшке здоровья
Пожелаем всей душой
И любви большой-большой!
Пусть в делах всегда и всюду
Лишь удача рядом будет,
И пусть жизни новый год
Только радость принесёт!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ларисочка

Наташенька,и я присоединяюсь ко всем теплым словам в твой адрес!!! Пусть жизнь твоя будет окружена любовью родных и близких,теплом друзей,благодарностью клиентов. Всего тебе самого-самого!!! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

я опоздала...но от всей души кричу- вас поздравляю!!!! вы чудно хороши!!!:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ у НАТАЛЬИ-МАКНАТЫ.



Мудрого, светлого, душевного, творческого, яркого, уважаемого всеми ЧЕЛОВЕКА - нашу Натальюшку - спешу поздравить с Днем Рождения!!!

----------


## Djazi

Наташа,  даже и не знаю, что сказать, всё уже пожелали.:smile:  Одним словом, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ! :flower:   И желаю чтобы всё задуманное исполнялось как по мановению волшебной палочки. Главное здоровья, оптимизма,  счастья и  много- много заказов! :flower:

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
 Людусь! Спасибо огромное! Благодаря тебе для меня теперь и Днепропетровск не тёмный лес, я там теперь уже почти не блужу!:biggrin:  Я тоже тебя люблю :Oj:

----------


## maknata

*цветок*,
*Петровна*,
*Вета*,
*Ларисочка*,
*olgaleona*,
*Svetllana*,
*Djazi*,
 Девчёнки!!!! Спасибо за поздравления! Столько приятных слов мне ещё не говорили.Я вас люююююююююю!!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Pugachiha

*maknata*, Наташа!

----------


## maknata

*Pugachiha*,
 Спасибо! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, день не была и уже опздала!
Наташа, Добрый, Милый и ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫЙ Человечище! С днём рождения! Пусть на пути встречается только добро! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ой, день не была и уже опздала!


 Ничуть не опоздала. У Наташи сегодня двойной праздник... День рождения любимой, единственной дочери Леси...
 Поздравляю тебя,МАМОЧКА!!!!!

----------


## maxcimum

Наташа, со вторым праздником тебя!!! Успехов доче!!!

----------


## Pugachiha

*maknata*,
Наташенька! Счастья, добра, Любви, крепкого здоровья тебе и твоей доце, Мира и Благополучия твоей семье!

----------


## Olka

Наташ, и я поздравляю со всеми праздниками сразу !!!!
Счастья, любви, удачи, благополучия!!!

----------


## maknata

Ой, девчёнки! Спасибо!!!!!! И от меня, и от дочи :Aga:

----------


## Раюшка

Макнатушка, дочурке тоже наши поздравления!!!  :flower:   Опять бухать, млиннн....:smile:

----------


## maknata

> Опять бухать, млиннн....


И не говори.... Здравствуй май, прощай печень!:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

Вот вам повезло!!! :br:   Поздравляю!!!  :flower:   kiss

----------


## Ларисочка

Девочки,вот теперь можно смело поздравлять нашу зажигалочку-Татьянку! Танюшка,с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Пусть жизнь твоя будет вечным цветущим маем!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Танечка! Позволь тебя отхеппибездить!
 Всего самог-самого наилучшего, здоровья и удачи во всем! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Танюш, я тоже поздравляю тебя с рождением! Желаю тебе азарта, блаженства, вдохновения,восторга , дружбы, изысканности, наслаждения, настроения, нирваны, очарования, потехи, предвкушения, приятных хлопот, радости, расслабления, сладких переживаний, умиления, упоения, экстаза!!! Будь всегда артистичной, благородной, великодушной, гармоничной, демократичной, доброй, душевной, загадочной, задорной, индивидуально-интеллигентной, искренней и коммуникабельной, компанейской, любознательной, мудрой, неординарной и обаятельной, оптимистичной и остроумной, очаровательной и привлекательной, притягательной, страстной, стремительной, тактичной, уравновешанной, но язвительной! :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Татьянка! С днем рождения! Счастья тебе большого, неустанного и вдохновенного....

----------


## maxcimum

Танюшка, поздравляю!!! Творческих успехов тебе и побольше добрых новостей!!! И еще интересных, благодарных кдиентов (чтоб на руках носили!)  :Aga:

----------


## Раюшка

> Позволь тебя отхеппибездить!


А это не больно?:biggrin: 
Танюш... ну ты в курсе... :flower:  :tongue:

----------


## olgaring

Танечка , с днём рождения !!!! Всего тебе того желаю , чего желаешь ты себе сама и плюс ещё всего самого наилучшего с хвостиком.

Это я танцую специально для тебя ! Будь счастлива и улыбайся!!!!!!!
http://www.carmex-kiss.de/kiss/index...=1885911828642

----------


## Djazi

:flower:  Таня! Поздравляю тебя с самым лучшим днём  в твоей жизни- потому что в этот день  ты появилась на свет. :flower:   Желаю, чтобы в жизни  было всё как сама пожелаешь, потому  что  каждый человек- сам творец своего счастья. Здоровья, любви и мирного неба над головой. :flower:

----------


## ruslava

Присоединяюсь ко всем теплым словам! Танюшка, с Днем Рождения! Удачи, счастья, денег и любви!

----------


## Раюшка

Русланку поздравляем с 10-летием её семьи!!! Желаем вам здоровья в личной жизни!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

:049:   :033:   :029:   :018:   :008:  Татьяна! С днем рождения!
 Стихи писать ты и сама умеешь... Счастья тебе и душевной доброты и мягкости :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

:flower:  Руслана+ Слава= ЛЮБОВЬ!:wink:  :flower:  
Накрывайте поляну и  будем праздновать здесь на форуме:)

Вот что интересного нашла:
Десятилетие супругов считалось «розовой» свадьбой. В этот юбилей супруги одаривали друг друга розами. В этот день приглашаются шаферы, и все танцуют с алыми розами в руках. Гости дарят изделия из олова и аллюминия и, конечно, тоже розы.



Ваш первый юбилей сегодня отмечаем,
Все десять лет венчают розы,
Ведь розовая свадьба означает,
Что были и шипы, и даже слезы!
Но, подарив вам розовый букет,
Мы не шипы, цветы, на первом месте ставим.
Примите добрый, искренний завет:
Любви вам, счастья, радости желаем!

Рядышком десяток добрых лет,
А в глазах все тот же нежный свет,
И теплом наполнены сердца,
Словно не коснулись их года.
Не было как будто глупых ссор…
Были, но не гас от них костер
Милого, родного очага -
И семья по-прежнему крепка.
Мы вам дарим розовый букет
В честь прожитых вместе славных лет.
Свежесть ваших чувств, как свежесть роз,
Пусть волнует до счастливых слез.  


Налейте бокалы и рюмки полней,
Выпьем за розовый юбилей!
В торжественный день,
В торжественный час
С юбилеем свадьбы
Поздравляем вас!
Пусть вам сияют счастья зорьки,
И пусть лишь на свадьбе будет вам: «Горько!!!»
ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКОЙ ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО! :flower:

----------


## maknata

Танюша! С Днём рождения! Всего-всего-всего только хорошего! Счастья и любви! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

А Русланку со Славиком поздравляю с юбилеем! Так держать! Дай Бог, мы вас ещё и с коронной свадьбой на форуме поздравим! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

поздравляю!!!поздравляю!!!! счастья-радости желаю!!!!!:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

РУСЛАВЫ!!! С розовой свадьбой! Любви вам и миллион роз!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Руслана! Я уже поздравила, да кажется не там, где надо.... Поздравляю еще раз с ваши семейным праздником! Любви вам большой! И смотри сколько тут поздравлений, обязательно эти поздравления передай и своему супругу, это ведь ваш общий праздник!!!! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Руслава!
В наши дни 10 лет семейной жизни это уже достижение!
Желаю вам не останавливаться на достигнутом и накрыть нам здесь поляну в день 50-летия совместной жизни!
Ребята, любви вам, как в первые дни вашей встречи!

----------


## Ольвия

Два дня меня не было на форуме, а тут - :br:   :flower:  . *Танечка и Русланка!* Поздравляю вас от всей души!!!  Море счастья и ни капли ненастья!!!

----------


## olgaring

Руслана и Слава с любвилеем ! Любите и дальше друг друга , как раньше   , и пусть в вашей жизни не будет фальши , а только настоящие искренние чувства!!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Руслану и Сергею - ГОРЬКО, как в первый раз!))))))))))

----------


## Элен

Танюшка,*С* *д**н**ё**м*  *р**о**ж**д**е**н**и**я**!*

----------


## Януська

Татьянка!!!! Тамбовская ты моя волчица :) Я тебя поздравляю, дорогая, с Днем рождения!!! И все самые лучшие пожелания, только в твой адрес: самой отзывчивой, доброй, сильной, милой Танюшке!

----------


## naatta

Не было меня на сайте несколько дней, а столько всего пропустила!!!
Татьянка, с Днем рождения тебя!!! Лучше поздно... но поздравить!!! Удачи тебе, здоровья, везения по жизни, и всегда быть вожаком своей стаи!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## naatta

А Русланку и Славика тоже, хоть и с опозданием, поздравляю с Юбилеем свадьбы!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Будьте всегда рядом, как на фотке, любите друг-друга как в первый раз, и будьте всегда смелыми, наплевав на предрассудки, раз не побоялись жениться в мае!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## naatta

:Take Example:  Да, еще, дорогие форумчане, поздравляю всех с Днем пионерии!!! Я сама была пионеркой, активисткой, поэтому это и мой праздник!!!
А особенно поздравляю Старшую Пионервожатую нашего форума - Людмилку-Оптимистку!!! :flower:   :Take Example:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Танюшку-умницу,красивицу и просто хорошего человека с этим замечательным праздником! удачи тебе!

----------


## optimistka17

Посидела сегодня в кафе по поводу Дня пионерии со своей подругой, бывшей старшей пионерской вожатой.В 19.00 появился и ансамбль. И что вы думаете, одна из первых фраз, что вчера был праздник музейного работника, а сегодня обычный весенний теплый вечер... Меня словно вихрем сорвало с места. Мои 100 кг понеслись к музыкантам с воплем.:
" Сегодня тоже праздник! Сегодня День Пионерии!" Слава Богу прониклись и потом чуть ли не после каждой песни вставляли фразу, что ради гостей они сегодня петь завсегда готовы...
 Вобщем, всех, кто носил пионерский галстук, кто помнит пионерское прошлое я поздравляю с Днем Пионерии... Пусть и для вас это будут приятные воспоминания, как у меня, когда я возвращаюсь мысленно в годы юности, когда я была участником Всесоюзного слета старших пионерских вожатых инструкторов и методистов в Артеке., когда получала высшую награду ЦК ВЛКСМ,значек"За активную работу с пионерами!" 
Эх, славное было времячко...
 Помнить свое прошлое, будьте готовы!

----------


## Орбита

Людмила, всегда готовы!

А я еще хочу поздравить всех болельщиков с победой наших славных хоккеистов! Ура, товарищи! Ковальчук -молодец!

----------


## Януська

УРААААААААААААААА!!!!!!! ВСЕХ С ПОБЕДОЙ!!!!!!!. Ковальчук - ЛУЧШИЙ!!!
Позавчера так прыгала дома и орала, что еще чуть-чуть и к соседям бы провалилась ))
Быков - красавец! Какая выдержка, какое самообладание!
 Игра -супер! Такой накал страстей, драматургия - Шекспиру не снилось! После второго периода, настроение подпортилось. Но вера, все равно была. Но, когда ушли на овертайм со счетом 4:4, появилась уверенность - ДОЛЖНЫ и СДЕЛАЕМ!  А уж когда канадцы получили удаление (кстати, судьи еще несколько секунд обсуждали решение),  когда рука судьи с двумя пальцами, означающими 2 минуты штрафного времени, взметнулась вверх...для меня это был просто знак ВИКТОРИИ - победы! И не только для меня. Трибуны взревели! И финал был предопределен!
УРА ТОВАРИЩИ! МЫ - ЧЕМПИОНЫ! )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Поздравляю сама себя с 1000-ным сообщением!!! :br:  Ржунемогу!

----------


## Dium

Сегодня день рождение у Иришки 
[IMG]http://s6.******info/cd8bee28a13f6853243319dd926b97ae.gif[/IMG]

_С Днём рожденья тебя поздравляю,
Ты смотри - в этот день не грусти.
Много счастья тебе я желаю,
А особенно - счастья в любви!

С Днём рожденья поздравляю
Ты настоящий, верный друг,
Пусть тебе сверкает радость
И не мучает недуг.

Пусть тебя осветит счастье,
Исполняются мечты,
Будет жить в тебе удача,
Горе позабудешь ты.

Пусть солнце светит
В День рожденья
И голубеют небеса.
И пусть любовью окружают
Родные, близкие, друзья.

Пусть в тебе цветёт здоровье,
Красотою будь слепа,
Будь всегда такой же милой -
С Днём рождения тебя!

Пусть этот день прекрасным будет
И все сбываются мечты.
Пусть тебе солнце светит всюду
И улыбаются цветы.

Желаем счастья и добра,
И вечной радости цветенья,
Улыбок, солнца и тепла
В твой светлый праздник - День Рожденья!


В тебе, подруга, столько страсти,
Огня, желания помочь,
Пусть дружба наша не погаснет
И улетят печали прочь!

Люблю твою неповторимость,
Подруга верная моя,
И нежность сердца, и ранимость,
И душу, полную огня!

Пусть сбудутся все ожиданья,
А прошлое кажется сном.
Прими от меня пожеланье -
Пусть счастьем наполнится дом!_

----------


## Ларисочка

Ирочка,поздравляю! Прими искренние пожелания добра и радости!!!! :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Все Иришки безумно красивы , 
Но а наша Иришка втройне!
Мы желаем тебе быть счастливой
Улыбайся всегда и везде!!!

----------


## lesyanew

Ирочка, С Днём рождения!!!!!

Желаю счастья целый ворох,
Улыбок радостных букет,
Друзей надёжных и весёлых,
Счастливой жизни целый век!

----------


## optimistka17

Иришка-светино протеже
Само по себе это чудно уже 
В нашей форумной семье 
Нашлось местечко и тебе
 Успела уже себя проявить
Частичку талантов своих открыть
Режиссерский ход , предлагаешь ты нам
Все остальное додумаешь сам
Жаль, что на Форуме мало бываешь
Не так уж часто нас посещаешь
Нехватка времени видно виной,-
 Новой встрече мы рады с тобой.
 А в день рожденья желаем успеха
Счастья,здоровья улыбок и смеха...

----------


## Масяня

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!
Иришка, люби и будь любима,
Твори всегда, и будь нежна!!!
Ведь счастье -это когда Ты необходима,
для тех - кому Нужна!!!

Сочиняла сама.... Буримешка, однако...

----------


## Анюша

Иринка! С днем РОждения!!! живи с удовольствием и в удовольствие....

----------


## KAlinchik

Ириш! Ну ты в курсе?!
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! Такой красавице, как ты, должно всегда во всем везти!
Пусть удача во всем маниакально сопровождает тебя по жизни, не отступая ни на шаг!

----------


## Раюшка

Ирочка, присоединяюсссь!
Любви тебе, радости, здоровья! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

Имениннице, лучше поздно, чем никогда!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   С наилучшими пожеланиями!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

На форуме очень много мамочек, у которых маленькие детки. И 1 июня их законный праздник. Работая на праздниках, не забывайте, пожалуйста, о своих собственных детях...*Поздравьте свою звездочку в первый летний день с первыми лучами солнышка....*. А я поздравляю себя и вас всех с тем, что настало лето...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Поздравьте свою звездочку в первый летний день с первыми лучами солнышка


Наша Людмила умеет затронуть струнки души самыми добрыми словами. РЕСПЕКТ!!!


В свое время мой любимый наставник говорил нам на планерке: "Не ругайте детей утром - самый солнечный день покажется им черным, не ругайте детей вечером - ночь покажется им долгой. Никто не защитит ваших детей кроме вас самих. Нет ничего сильнее материнской любви."

Всем мамочкам и папочкам поздравления и пожелание чтобы вы могли гордиться и радоваться своими детьми. МИР ВАШЕМУ ДОМУ!!!!


Сын сдал первый экзамен на пять!!!

----------


## maknata

Ириша! С днём варенья! Счастья, улыбок цветов и везенья! :flower:  

Ну а всех мамочек и папочек с днём защиты детей! :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

Ирочка, поздравляю тебя от всей души!!! Пусть на твоем пути встречаются только хорошие люди, побольше позитива и поменьше негатива!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> "Не ругайте детей утром - самый солнечный день покажется им черным, не ругайте детей вечером - ночь покажется им долгой. Никто не защитит ваших детей кроме вас самих. Нет ничего сильнее материнской любви


 Обалдеть, какие слова! :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## lesyanew

Мальчики и девочки, с праздником вас всех!  :flower:  Во-первых с Днём детства, а во-вторых с первым днём лета!!!
На улице жара, красота! Мы так с сынулей нагулялись!!! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Мальчики и девочки, с праздником вас всех!  Во-первых с Днём детства, а во-вторых с первым днём лета!!!


 :Vah:   :Aga:   Мы же тоже дети!!!! Работа у нас такая!!!! ПРАЗДРАВЛЯЮ НАС ВСЕХ!!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## lezi

Поздравляю всех с праздником детства  :flower:  .!!!!

----------


## Irishka 26

*Ларисочка*,
*Татьянка*,
*Раюшка*,
*KAlinchik*,
*AAnn*,
*svetlg2*,
*Dium*,
*olgaring*,
*lesyanew*,
*optimistka17*,
 Спасибо огромное за поздравления, мне ОЧЕНЬ приятно  :Oj:   Вы умнички  :Ok:

----------


## olgaleona

ириске-сладости и в жизни радости!:smile:

----------


## Irishka 26

*Ольвия*,
*olgaleona*,
*maknata*,
Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ,  :Aga: Ваши пожелания обязательно сбудутся.:smile:

----------


## Очарование

Девочки, сегодня у нашей Виты (pugachiha) день варения!!!!!!!!!!!

*Вита поздравляю!!!!
Счастья! Здоровья! Удачи! 
Чтобы все всегда получалось и исполнялось!
Творческих успехов!* :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Орбита

К поздравлениям присоединяюсь! 
Добавляю: У Искорки тоже сегодня Днюха.
Маша, поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!
Будь здорова ты и тоя семейка!
Побольше радостных минут в жизни, а огорчений совсем капельку!
Хорошего тебе настроения и не пропадай!

----------


## maxcimum

Девочки, поздравляю вас с замечательным днем!!! Пусть мечты ваши сбываются :)

----------


## Масяня

Дай счастья мне, той женщине, которая поёт...

Сердце человека - это дом с четырьмя углами.
Первый угол - освещает любовь родителей.
Второй угол - любовь мужа и детей.
Третий угол - любовь друзей.
А четвёртый - любовь к самому себе.

Девочки, пусть в ваших домах и в ваших сердцах никогда не будет тёмных уголков. Простого Вам женского СЧАСТЬЯ!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Иришку
Искорку
Виту 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!
Милые девчёнки, будьте любимы!

----------


## Петровна

*Искорка* 
*Pugachiha* 

Примите и мои искренние поздравления!!! :flower:  
 Любви и счастья в двойном размере! Каждой!

----------


## KAlinchik

Pugachiha 
Искорка 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Девчоночки! Всего самого наилучшего!
Наслаждайтесь жизнью и не заморачивайтесь на проблемы- они проходящи! А смех продлевает жизнь!
Почаще улыбайтесь и смейтесь! и плохое вас будет бояться и обходить стороной!!!

----------


## maknata

Витуся, Машенька! С днюхой вас! Здоровья вам,любви неимоерной,счастья безбрежного! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

:flower:  *Pugachiha _Вита
 Искорка - Мария*
Чуть не просмотрела , что вы  именинницы :Oj:  
Ну что ж, примите поздравления.
День рожденья- счастливая дата
 Этот  праздник ни с чем не сравнить
 Кто-то  мудрый придумал когда-то имениннику радость дарить
 Пусть  будет счастье и веселье. Не зря  живём  мы  этим днём
 Вас поздравляю с Днём  рожденья
 Со светлым и радостным днём!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Виточка, Машенька!
С хэппибёздеем вас! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Расцветайте, распускайтесь (если ещё не распустились).:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Вита!Ты больше не болей!
А в день рожденья чай целебный пей,
Чтоб появилась молодость вторая
Тебя я поздравляю,Пугачиха, дорогая!
Ведь в имени твоем звучит победа
А день рождения в начале лета
Ты выздоровливай и набирайся сил,
Со мной весь Форум так провозгласил!

----------


## optimistka17

Сказать спасибо можно маме,-
Из Искры возгорится пламя!
У Маши яркая горячая душа
А Маша-то , беспорно хороша...
По аватарке видно, что лукавый взгляд,
С ней встретится, конечно, каждый рад
Для Маши форумов есть много,-всех не счесть
Но наш любимый самый-самый, так и есть
Здесь Искру ценят ,хоть и видят редко
Ведь Маша мысли излагает метко
Тебе желаю от души приехать в Крым,
А там глядишь,- тебе и покорится Рим...

----------


## lesyanew

Pugachiha 
Искорка
С Днём рождения вас, девочки!!!
Счастья вам огромного, любви и пусть все мечты сбудутся. :flower:

----------


## olgaring

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Девочки ,присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Счастья вам , любви , удачи и всего самого наилучшего !kiss  :flower:

----------


## Irishka 26

Вита
Искорка
Поздравляю Вас с днём варенья !
Тепла в душе ! Огня в глазах ! И капельку терпенья!
Всё остальное пожелают гости.
Уверена ли я?Ха-ха !!! Ах, бросьте !
Там будет о здоровье и о деньгах !!!
Ещё там будет о большой любви  и об успехах !
И о крутой удаче  гости не забудут,
А на коня , чего сами себе  желаете желать будут !!!

----------


## Януська

Я как в сегда в последних рядах :))) 
Так что ничего нового не скажу, а просто присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному :) 
Девочки, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

> Я как в сегда в последних рядах :)))


Я с тобой! *Девчонки,поздравляю!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Витуля и Машуля! Примите и мои запоздалые поздравления!

:biggrin: Зато цветы свежЫЯ и ароматнЫЯ!

----------


## Ольвия

*Вита Pugachiha
Мария Искорка* ,
ДЕВОЧКИ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Простите за запоздалую реакцию :Oj:

----------


## цветок

> Я с тобой! Девчонки,поздравляю!!!!!!!!!
> __________________


Девчонки,поздравляю!!!

----------


## Анюша

Девочки, если я не опоздала, то поздравляю вас с рождением! А если все таки опоздала, то тем более поздравляю с рождением и с темЮ, что вы уже немножко подросли, а желаю вам этого самого подростания и бешенного роста в работе, в творчестве, в финансах, в жизни и любви....

----------


## Pugachiha

*Очарование*,
спасибо за оперативность:biggrin: 
Очень приятно внимание к моей скромной персоне :Aga:  

*Орбита*,
*maxcimum*,
*svetlg2*,
*Петровна*,
 :flower:  




> Виту 
> С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!
> Милые девчёнки, будьте любимы!


Стараюсь




> А смех продлевает жизнь!
> Почаще улыбайтесь и смейтесь! и плохое вас будет бояться и обходить стороной!!!

----------


## Pugachiha

*maknata*,
спасибо, дорогая :flower:  
А мой любимый PLUS-MSK тоже нехило меня поздравил в день рождения: весь день не пускал меня на форум "Сервер перегружен, зайдите попозже" :Vah:  

*Djazi*,
спасибочки :flower:  
Кстати, я тоже обожаю сиамиков:wink: Самая лучшая порода :Ok:  

*Раюшка*,
спасибо подружечка:smile: Давай со мной

----------


## Pugachiha

> Вита!Ты больше не болей!
> А в день рожденья чай целебный пей,


спасибо Людмилочка :flower:  
Напилась в день рождения "целебного чаю", теперь болеюkuku 

*lesyanew*,
*olgaring*,
*Irishka 26*,
*цветок*,
раз, два, три, четыре, пять
начинаю наливать 

*Януська*,
*Ларисочка*,
*pypss*,
*Ольвия*,
*AAnn*,
девчонки, конечно же не опоздали :Aga:  Спасибище! 
Это вам

----------


## olgaleona

извините за опоздание но я тоже кричу- поздравляю!

----------


## Курица

> извините за опоздание но я тоже кричу- поздравляю!


Вита! Говорят, что в 20 лет над человеком властвует ЖЕЛАНИЕ, в 30 лет - РАЗУМ, в 40 - РАССУДОК, в 50- МУДРОСТЬ...Я же предлагаю выпить за мудрую, рассудительную, умную-разумную и на много еще способную Виту! И пусть в ней, как и в 20 лет, долго еще живет желание любить и возможность выпить с друзьями за это!

----------


## Раюшка

> в 50- МУДРОСТЬ...


Танюша, ну, до мудрости Витуське ещё далеко!:biggrin:  Она ещё, увидя лужу, прыгает в неё обеими ногами...:biggrin: ... в смысле ещё девочка с косичками (в душе) - пусть такой остаётся подольше!!!:tongue:

----------


## Курица

> Сообщение от Курица 
> в 50- МУДРОСТЬ...
> 
> Танюша, ну, до мудрости Витуське ещё далеко!


Анекдот(мой любимый!) для тесной БАБСКОЙ компании вспомнила:
Исполнялось одной Маньке 50. А ее муж - это редкость!-знал точно, что у нее такого-то числа день рождения. И вот он решил сделать Маньке праздник- думает, куплю бутылочку, кой-что на тарелки брошу, посидим с Маней, молодость вспомним...Так и сделал. Манька с работы пришла, сумки через порог переставила, а у мужика уже стол накрыт. разливает он вино по бокалам и говорит дражайшей половине:"Мань! Тебе сегодня исполнилось 50! Я хочу выпить за твои годы! Но я не хочу пить за твои 50, когда ты уже кислая, как щи...Не хочу пить и за твои 40, когда ты бвла крепкая, как коньяк...Не хочу пить и за твои 30, когда ты была игривая, как шампанское...Я поднимаю этот бокал за твои ( м е ч т а т е л ь н о)  20, когда ТЫ БЫЛА НЕЕЕЖНАЯ,КАК ПЕРСИК!
Маня в ответ: Ладно, я выпью за свои годы...Но я не буду пить за свои 20,когда я была нежная, как персик...НО ПОКУСАННЫЙ ДО ТЕБЯ...Я не буду пить и за мои 30, когда я была игривая, как шампанское...ТЕБЕ-ТО ДОСТАВАЛИСЬ ТОЛЬКО БРЫЗГИ...Не буду я пить за свои 40, когда я была крепкая, как коньяк...ПИЛ-ТО ТЫ ЕГО НА ТРОИХ! И Я ЛУЧШЕ ВЫПЬЮ ЗА СВОИ 50, ПУСТЬ Я КИСЛАЯ, КАК ЩИ, НО ТЕБЕ ЭТИ ЩИ СКОРО И ПОХЛЕБАТЬ-ТО НЕЧЕМ БУДЕТ!

----------


## Dium

*Виточка* 
[IMG]http://s6.******info/8479034cbbd538d310878cff85135979.gif[/IMG]
*ЛЮБВИ* тебе неугасаемой-

*РАДОСТИ* полон дом

Пусть *АНГЕЛ-ХРАНИТЕЛЬ* всегда помагает

Пусть *ПЕНЬЕ ПТИЦ* тебя каждое утро встречает

Пусть все желаемое сбудется!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Хоть с опозданием, но вставлю слово,
Свой день рожденья скрыла Светлана Ушакова.
Один Ильич об этом четко знал,
Но как и Света , повод праздновать зажал...
С хорошим настроеньем Фея наша
Мудрее стала и немножко старше.
О возрасте не будем говорить,
Ей удалось все Запорожье покорить
И любовались мы Светланой в кинозале
Как все чудесно ей мы рассказали...
Какой-то месяц и мы встретимся в Крыму.
Тогда уж Свету от души я обниму...
И вновь спрошу ,ну почему так мало пишешь?
Хотя и понимаю,-от работы еле дышишь
На Форум забегаешь почитать
И просто некогда хоть что-нибудь писать...
Сегодня с Ильичем ты отмечаешь день рожденья
Пусть с опозданьем,-но прийми же поздравленье.
И оставайся именно такой
Твори на радость людям ,молодей и песни пой!

----------


## Sens

Петровна! С днем рождения! http://www.etost.ru/images/day/love/1.gif
Вы - лучше всех!

----------


## Раюшка

Агаааа!!!!!! Так, значит, Запорожье бухает!!!!!!
Светланочка, с днём рождения! Желаем успехов в жизни личной и публичной!!!

----------


## maknata

Светуль, и я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! :flower:  Пусть всегда исполняются твои самые заветные желания и мечты!

----------


## Татьянка

> Свой день рожденья скрыла Светлана Ушакова.


:eek: 

Светлана, мои искренние праЗДравления, с пожеланиями удачи, любви и самое главное ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

С днём рождения, Светлана! Здоровья, счастья, творческого потенциала и новых праздников! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Татьянку поздравляем с переменой адреса!
Я уже отметила в другой теме, что Таня благополучно продала поезд "Тамбов-Москва" и на вырученные деньги понакупала жилья везде!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянку поздравляем с переменой адреса!
> Я уже отметила в другой теме, что Таня благополучно продала поезд "Тамбов-Москва" и на вырученные деньги понакупала жилья везде!!!


:biggrin:  Ага!!! Бомж- это звучит гордо!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> Бомж- это звучит гордо!!!!


ТанюФка, а чего так? Ты уже работаешь не только в Тамбове и Москве?

----------


## Татьянка

> ТанюФка, а чего так? Ты уже работаешь не только в Тамбове и Москве?


:biggrin:   работаю, сказано с натяжкой.... отдыхаю, пока..... а жить... сама уж потерялась, где я живу....всё нормально :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Светлана и Петровна позвольте и мне поздравить вас с днём рождения,пусть и с опозданием,зато с огромным пожеланием: всего вам наилучшего в жизни,пусть всё сбывается и этот тортик для вас:
http://a.foto.radikal.ru/0604/0ff7424085d0.jpg

----------


## Раюшка

> Светлана и Петровна


:smile: Ирчик, это один и тот же человек. Ведущая из Запорожья Светлана Ушакова - тоже Петровна!:smile:  И она АМАнинница!

----------


## Pugachiha

> извините за опоздание но я тоже кричу- поздравляю!


Лучше поздно, чем никогда:wink:  Спасибочки :flower:  

*Курица*,
спасибо за классный тост :Ok:   Ну, раз я в РАЗУМЕ и РАССУДКЕ (пока ишчо), тады отак: 




> в смысле ещё девочка с косичками (в душе) - пусть такой остаётся подольше!!!


Ага :Aga:   правда, остались ток косички. И те - редюююсенькие




> Анекдот(мой любимый!) для тесной БАБСКОЙ компании вспомнила:





*Dium*,
Светочка, ты как всегда - красава :Vah:   Спасибочки

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Светулька Петровна!
С днём рождения! 
Прими и мои поздраления!

----------


## Pugachiha

*Петровна,*
*Фея* Светланочка,
девочки, с хэппи бёздеем Вас!

----------


## optimistka17

> Петровна,
> Фея Светланочка,
> девочки, с хэппи бёздеем Вас


Это у нас Фея хорошего настроения по имени Светлана Петровна Ушакова двоиться что ли начала?

----------


## maxcimum

Всех, кого не успела поздравить, поздравляю!!! Всем тепла летнего не только на улице, но и в душЕ, улыбок и отличного настроения!

----------


## Очарование

> Татьянку поздравляем с переменой адреса!
> Я уже отметила в другой теме, что Таня благополучно продала поезд "Тамбов-Москва" и на вырученные деньги понакупала жилья везде!!!


Танюш, поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Раюшка!!!!!!!!! пацталом!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Обворожительную Фею,  создающую незабываемые праздники, дарящую своим волшебством радость, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Пусть волшебство будет в каждом моменте, каждым утром и каждым вечером, :flower:   всегда-всегда-всегда!!!

----------


## Pugachiha

> Это у нас Фея хорошего настроения по имени Светлана Петровна Ушакова двоиться что ли начала?


Не, это у меня глюк:rolleyes:  Пардон:smile:

----------


## Очарование

Девочки! Всех когоне поздравила!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!
Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям!
Главное Вам здоровья! Остальное будет!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Милые мои девчонки, спасибо за поздравления, очень приятно :Aga:  : :flower:    ,а  день рождения у меня 25 октября- я скорпион. :smile: 

Дорогая наша Фея, поздравляю с Днём Рождения, желаю удач, везения,  цветения и всех благ.  :flower: 
*Фее*рических тебе праздников!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Милые мои девчонки, спасибо за поздравления, очень приятно :


Дак тебя-то еще и не поздравляли раньше времени...
 Все поздравления адресовались запорожской Петровне...
То бишь Светлане...

----------


## Петровна

:smile: 


> Светлана и Петровна ]





> Дак тебя-то еще и не поздравляли раньше времени...


Людочка , я все правильно поняла :smile:   

А Светлану, нашу запорожскую Петровну , еще раз с днем рождения! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Света*, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:   Желаю всегда иметь такое хорошее настроение, какое ты даришь людям.  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

Девченки-россиянки! С праздником вас!!!
Желаю Вашей стране ( ну и вам, соответственно) процветания, мира и счастливых детских глаз!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Девченки-россиянки! С праздником вас!!!
> Желаю Вашей стране ( ну и вам, соответственно) процветания, мира и счастливых детских глаз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Присоединяюсь к вашим пожеланиям в праздничный день!
Но почему только ДеФФченки-Россиянки? а как же мальчуганы!
Пацаны!!!!!! - с праздником вас!!!!!

П.С: "Дорогие россияне, верните меня себе! подпись - КРЫМ"

----------


## Марья

А меня всегда злость разбирает в этот день! Ну какой же это день независимости России? От кого? От чего? До 1917 года День Независимости праздновался 21 сентября - День Рождества Пресвятой Богородицы. Всегда у верующих день 21 сентября назывался "Начало нашего спасения" (т.е. родилась та, кто потом родит Спасителя) и точо также у всех христиан всегда считалось, что Богородица я вляется покровительницей именно России. И 21 сентября 138..какого-то года Дмитрий Донской одержал победу над Мамаем на Куликовом поле и больше НИКОГДА и НИКТО больше Россию завоевать не мог. Вот это я понимаю - начало нашего спасения и вот это я понимаю - День Независимости. А сейчас что мы празднуем - то что Ельцин на броневичке постоял? То что Крым, который Потемкин на личные средства купил, за собственные деньги (и приворовывая из Российской казны возил из-за границы экзотические растения, чтобы засадить ими татарские степи, теперь принадлежит другому государству?

----------


## Раюшка

Марьюш, знание истории - пять с плюсом!  :Ok:   Всё равно россиян - с праздником!!! Главное, что у вас выходные, и кто-то сможет хорошо отдохнуть, а кому-то придут интересные и денежные заказы!:smile: :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

У Странника сегодня день рожденья
Ну что сказать тебе , Андрей, конечно, с днем рожденья!
И пусть проблемы, жизненный вопрос
Всегда поможет разрешить тебе ГИПНОЗ!
 На музыкальном поприще всегда преуспевай
 Ну и к ведущим, к нам, почаще забегай!
И фокусы всегда, чтоб получались
Твои идеи в жизни воплощались...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> У Странника сегодня день рожденья


Пусть странствие по форуму окажется удачным! Добрым, открытым людям всегда рады!  С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Навеяло стихотворением Люды-Оптимистки:

У Странника сегодня день рожденья, 
Ему сегодня 39 лет,
Я несу в подарок поздравленья
И красивый розовый букет......

Андрей, ничего, что я так внаглую о возрасте? Ты же не дама!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Поздравляю, желаю побольше позитива, счастья в жизни личной и публичной!:smile:  Почаще общаться с нами, мы разрешаем нас гипнотизировать, а лучше - завораживать!:smile:

----------


## strannix

*Раюшка*,
 СПАСИБО!  А возраст не повод для обид!(заворожу всех)

----------


## strannix

*Svetllana*, спасибо

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*strannix*,

Ты скажи, песик на руках - это твое чудо???

----------


## strannix

*optimistka17*, СПАСИБО!

----------


## strannix

*Svetllana*,НЕ Зайди в профиль , чудо там

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*strannix*,



> Svetllana,НЕ Зайди в профиль , чудо там



Действительно- ЧУДО!!!! Молодец! очень уважаю отцов, которые гордятся своими наследниками

----------


## strannix

*Svetllana*,Это мое чудо !!!! Когда с проблемами у тебя сын 1,9, а мне 39 !( весь в меня!!!!!)

----------


## Раюшка

Андрей, не поняла: 


> Когда с проблемами у тебя сын 1,9,

----------


## strannix

*Раюшка*, Мне уже 39 а сыну год и девять, первому теперь подумай .Посмотри в профиле там он

----------


## Раюшка

> Раюшка, Мне уже 39 а сыну год и девять, первому


Я так и подумала... В общем, ты молодой папаша...
И пральна: сначала нагулялся вдоволь :biggrin: плюс встал на ноги по-взрослому, а после этого моНА и детей... Поддерживаю на все 100!!!!!!!

Желаем твоему лапотунчику богатого и здорового папашу!!!:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Марья

*strannix*,
 Андрей, я тоже зашла в профиль, полюбовалась на Чудо! Абсолютно с тобой согласна - стопроцентное ЧУДО!!!  :Ok:  А тебя с днем рождения! Пусть все сложится, как тебе хочется!

----------


## strannix

*Марья*,Спасибочки ! 
*Раюшка*,Так уж и молодой, однако.

----------


## Раюшка

Андрей, :tongue: :tongue:

----------


## strannix

*Раюшка*, :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*strannix*,
 Андрей! С Днём рождения! :flower:  Счастья и здоровья тебе и твоему Чуду!

----------


## KAlinchik

*strannix*,
 Андрей! И тебя хеппибёздю!
Желаю удачи во всем, чувствуется твоя неординарность, продолжай в том же духе, не теряй свое Я,наслаждайся жизнью и общением со своим чудом! Мне кажется, что ты -очень любящий папа, поэтому не останавливайся на достигнутом!
Успехов!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*strannix,*
Андрей, поздравляю!!! Желаю успеха во всех делах. Пусть задуманное сбудется, а плохое позабудется!!

----------


## Масяня

*strannix*,

С днём рожденья!!!!

Желаем тебе от жены - любви страстной, 
от детей - любви нежной, 
от почитателей ТВОЕГО ТАЛАНТА - БОЛЬШОГО ПРИЗНАНИЯ!!!
Мы все тебя очень ценим! И все вместе: ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*strannix*,
 Андрюха!
С днюхой!
Не останавливайся на достигнутом! Доведи до семи чудес -каждому по нотке!))))))))))))))

----------


## Ладушка

*strannix*,
Присоединяюсь к общему хору поздравлений:
Наш Андрюша - молодец!
Он -заботливый отец!
Многого желать я буду...
- Каждый год тебе по ЧУДУ!!! :flower:  
Эх, раз! Да ещё раз! Да ещё много много раз!

----------


## strannix

Всем спасибо за поздравления!!!!!!
Очень тронут:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А у нас тут оказываеися именинник!. Да ещё и представитель противоположной половины человечества! Чего же такого пожелать? Ну конечно же, быть всегда и во всём мужчиной, сильным, надёжным для тех, кто рядом, верит и любит. Ну и побольше подарков от жизни радостных, неожиданных, необходимых. А дочке показываю аваторку и спрашиваю, кто это. Она говорит - Меньшиков. Вот на кого вы похожи. Удачи, удачи и ещё раз удачи!

----------


## Марья

Как хорошо, что у меня день наступает раньше на два часа, чем в Москве. У меня уже 27-е июня и значит, я ПЕРВАЯ поздравлю *СВЕТЛАНКУ ПОЛЛИ* с Днем рождения!!!

Светик, поздравляю тебя от всей души! Пусть в твоей жизни всегда будет лето! Яркое солнце настроения, буйная зелень денег, чистое синее небо мира в твоей семье. Пусть все тучки неприятностей будут маленькие и легкие, дожди будут только слезами счастья и, обязательно, после каждого дождика яркая-яркая радуга славы, славы на пол-неба!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> ПЕРВАЯ поздравлю СВЕТЛАНКУ ПОЛЛИ


Светланка, тезка!!! Пусть таким же фонтаном, как льются из тебя идеи, творческе мысли, оптимизм и энергия, льется на тебя, как из рога изобилия, здоровье, счастье, любовь, восхищение тобой, благополучие, достаток.... и все что ты пожелаешь!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

А я -третья!
А третий тост за любовь!
 Светик! Любви тебе такой огромной, чтоб не помещалась в какие-то рамки!
С днем варенья! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

И я поздравляю Светочку с Днюхой! Года пусть не прибавляют забот! Лёгкость, надежду и уверенность в себе- вот это пусть они дают с каждым годом всё больше и больше. Чтобы все мечты сбывались! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Курица

Светлана,  :flower:  отправляясь в дальний путь, идите только по солнечной стороне жизни! Пусть Вам везет во всем!
И дай Вам БОГ доброго здоровья!

----------


## optimistka17

Кто скажет ,что имя не имеет особой роли?
Есть исключенье,-Светочка Полли!
Так же как имя ,свет излучает
На форуме нашем ,как лучик сверкает
Я в день рожденья Светлане желаю
Счастья, как море,-бездну без края
Чаще на Форум ты заходи
Здесь тебя любят друзья все твои...

----------


## Раюшка

И я, хренадцатая по счёту, :biggrin: поздравляю Свету-Полли с днюхой!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :br:

----------


## Djazi

:flower:  После таких поздравлений аж  уже и не знаешь, что сказать:wink: 
Светочка- Полли!  :flower:   Пусть жизнь будет вечным праздником!  :flower:   Счастья, здоровья, друзей, родных и близких людей по  духу рядом. :flower:

----------


## olgaring

CВЕТА! Светочка , Светуля ! С днём  рождения ! Всего тебе самого самого!!! :flower:

----------


## Ильич

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Светик, наш Светлана!!!
Присоединяюсь, тем более к поздравлению тёзки. Солнышка тебе побольше, чтобы светить успевала для других.

----------


## lesyanew

Ребятки,
strannix, Света-Полли,
от всей души вас с днём рождения!!! Счастья вам безмерного, творческого вдохновения и во всём везения!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Светочка Полли*, поздравляю  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Масяня

А я Вас всех девчёнки и мальчишки, дамы и господа, поздравляю с праздником Молодёжи!!! Пять причин, чтобы нам отмечать этот день:
1. Мы всегда молоды!
2. Молодёжь нас обожает.
3. Молодёжь даёт нам повод для свадеб и выпускных
4. У многих из нас молодые супруги, а это значит, что мы молодые семьи.
5. Молодость - это просто здорово.

Всем хорошего настроения!

----------


## optimistka17

У меня сейчас работает телевизор . Звучит Гимн Украины. Потому как только что президент Украины Ющенко поздравил народ страны с Днем Конституции... 
 Праздник значит...
 В понедельник дополнительный выходной. И это радует тех, кто работает в бюджетных организациях. 
 Может и мне сказать всем форумчанам,-с праздником Вас, украинцы!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Мы всегда молоды


не растанусь с комсомолом....!!!! 
С праздником нас, молодые форумчане!!!

----------


## strannix

> не растанусь с комсомолом....!!!!


 :Ok:  
и ты из этой школы

С праздником "День молодежи"
Будьте всегда молоды!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> и ты из этой школы


Да тут все и каждый молод душой:smile:

----------


## strannix

*Svetllana*, Я комсомол имел в виду

----------


## optimistka17

Так все все правильно поняли. Не переживай , родной...

----------


## olgaleona

присоединяюсь- всех с праздником!

----------


## Раюшка

Поздравляю Ларисочку с рождением племянницы!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Лучше Лоры нету тети,
 С ней вы шарики сплетете
Если вы не на работе,-
 С ней и песню вы споёте

----------


## olgaleona

не волнуйте тетю...тетя вся в работе
м на форум надо ей успеть...
но племяшке милой, дорогой, любимой-всегда успеет у колыбельки спеть:smile:

----------


## Ларисочка

*optimistka17*,
*olgaleona*,
*Раюшка*,спасибо.родные! Передаю все ваши слова сестренке! :flower:

----------


## olgaring

*Ларисочка*,
 Поздравляю с гордым званием Тётя!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

*olgaring*,
 :Oj:  
Ну а спешу вам сообщить что у нашей *zizi*-День рождения! Поздравляем!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

zizi-Маринка-балеринка, наша нежность и грация! Поздравляею с днюхой!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Маринка-девочка-красавица!
На Форуме она всем нравится
А в день рожденья ей от нас цветы... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Ты хороша. И будешь счастлива, конечно, ты...

----------


## Анюша

Zi-zi С днем рождения! :flower:   :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

поздравляю от души!:smile:

----------


## Петровна

*Zi-zi* 
Я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
 Всего самого светлого и доброго! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Сегодня день рождения у моей подруги – Светланы Шишкиной.
Если представить себе, что за те 9 месяцев, которые  я нахожусь на форуме, я не познакомилась бы ни с одним человеком, не почерпнула НИЧЕГО для себя в профессиональном плане, а только подружилась со Светулей, я все равно была бы безмерно благодарна форуму. Честно говоря, я совершенно не помню – как возникло наше общение. Наверняка сначала были какие-то сообщения в личке, потом каким-то образом перешли в аську. Но когда и как это произошло – я совершенно не помню. Но я очень хорошо помню свои первые потрясения от того, что мы обсуждаем что-то (или кого-то) на форуме и одновременно шлем друг другу идентично одинаковые сообщения. Например, обсуждая какую-то игру, пишем фразу: «только я бы по другому сделала…» И следом абсолютно одинаковые фразы и по самой игре и даже по по времени ее проведения в празднике. Потом разговор переходит на увлечения, возникает вопрос о любимой музыке и мы одновременно шлем другу фразу -  «Чиж и К», спрашиваем друг друга о любимых песнях и так же одновременно отправляем друг другу абсолютно одинаковый перечень песен. Сейчас мы уже к таким сиамским близнецам наших мыслей уже привыкли, а поначалу они просто шокировали. Постепенно общение стало ближе и глубже, мы стали уходить от только профессиональных тем. Я никогда не жаловалась на отсутствие подруг, подруг близких, дорогих мне, но столько, сколько знает про меня Светлана, не знает ни одна из них. Я нашла в ней не подругу, я нашла в ней саму себя. Она и поддержит, и похвалит, и отматерит, и у виска покрутит и по башке постучит (смайлики – велика вещь по выражению своих эмоций).
И в то же время она совершенно не такая как я. Она более эмоциональная, более добрая, более ранимая, более заботливая. Мой ребенок до сих пор в шоке от ее приезда к нам. За 15 лет его жизни,  впервые за 9 лет школьных, ему целых три дня перед школой готовились завтраки и его провожали в школу с обязательным поцелуем в щеку. И делала это тетя Света, потому что родимая мама в это время привычно дрыхла.
	Но не думайте, что эта девушка – исключительно идеальная личность. У нее огромная куча недостатков. Во-первых, она очень щедрая. В свой приезд она привезла мне в подарок прибамбасину для компьютера, чтобы я могла выходить в нет с ноута на кухне и тем самым не отвлекаться от интернета на перекуры. То, что эта штуковина  по цене не из разряда простых сувениров, я сразу поняла, но ведь она была и не единственной. Все три дня своего пребывания она скупала в магазинах все подряд, чтобы вкусненько угостить и меня, и моего сына, и моего брата со снохой. Если учесть, что у нас у всех вкусы разные, то представляете – сколько этого всего было? Я же в тот момент после покупки аппаратуры была на грани финансового кризиса и не могла ответить ей взаимностью. Но ее этот факт совершенно не волновал. И это огромный ее недостаток. Мало того, она на день рождения мой прислала такой подарок, что я и сейчас не могу ей ответить взаимность – у меня нет на это денег. Во-вторых, она очень добрая. Чересчур, я бы сказала. Весь свой новогодний заработок она отдала человеку, который ее очень-очень подвел. Честно говоря, я бы даже здороваться с этим человеком не стала, не то что помогать. Кстати, ее муж думает так же как я… Но не сама Светлана.
	В третьих, она очень ранима. Я не знаю, почему, после всего, что ей пришлось в жизни испытать, она так и не обзавелась кожей потолще? Очень бы хотелось ей в день рожденья подарить слоновью кожу, но у нас ее не продают. Может кто-нибудь знает, сообщите. Потому что эта деушка от малейшей несправедливости ревет как 15-летняя девчонка, срывает с себя корону и грозится оставить престол и уйти в монастырь.

Вот такая она – Светлана Шишкина. И у нее сегодня день рождения!!! Естественно, в такой день я желаю ей избавиться от своих недостатков. Но самое главное, я желаю ей крепкого-крепкого здоровья, уж больно часто оно ее подводит. А больше я ничего не хочу ей желать, поскольку все у нее уже есть. Есть прекрасный, любимый и любящий муж, есть сын- умница и красавец, есть очень рыжий кот. Есть любимая работа. Есть близкие друзья. И есть СВЕТ, который она излучает, потому что она СВЕТЛАНА! И я ее очень ЛЮБЛЮ!!!

Ну вот, пока писала, и в Москве наступило 2 июля.... А в Тольятти уже целый час Светланкин День рождения идет....

----------


## optimistka17

Нельзя ,конечно, раньше поздравлять
Но не могу заставить время я бежать
 Но до второго только несколько минут.
Ну почему мгновенья медленно бегут?
 И почему я не могу заставить время побежать,
 Чтоб не в Крыму, а прям сегодня , Светочку обнять?
Все ,то что нам Марина выше написала,
Нам Света никогда б не рассказала
Её привычка просто в сторону уйти,
Другой, как Света, просто не найти.
Признаться даже я немного растерялась,
О "недостатках" в жизни б я не догадалась
Хотя ведь в этом в сущности и есть она, Светлана
Герой новеллы и герой экрана.
Пример для подраженья,-тоже ведь она
Общеньем с ней на слете насладимся мы сполна
 День именинника на слете ей устроим
На полную катушку праздник обустроим.
Никита будет маму защищать
Когда весь Форум будет Свету обнимать
Дежурных поздравлений не хочу писать,-
Сейчас весь Форум призываю,-НАЛИВАТЬ! :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Марья*,
Мариш, ты чудо!  Столько слов идущих от серца! У меня одни эмоции, сплошной позитив со слезами от добра исходящего от ваших взаимных пониманий. Блин, слов не могу подобрать. Девчёнки, спасибо вам за это, за свет, за доброту. И конечно же Светочку с днём рожденья! Здоровья, здоровья и здоровья! Всё у тебя будет, и радость , и счастье, и удача!

----------


## Марья

> сплошной позитив со слезами


Шооооо? и ты тоже? 
ВНИМАНИЕ!!! ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ!!! Ищу слоновьи шкуры оптом..... Самовывоз....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Марьяша, Людмила, все девчонки, СПАСИБО!!! Интернет вырубается - у нас сильный дождь. И вместе с дождем плачу я- так приятно. Спасибо вам, за добрые слова. Спасибо, что вы есть. Радостно, когда тебя помнят. Спасибо!!!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Интернет вырубается - у нас сильный дождь.


 И у нас где-то рядом дождь. И во Пскове дождя боятся... Что ж это над нашей планетой? Генеральная помывка Земли, что ли?

----------


## Djazi

:flower:  Светлана, прими и мои поздравления!  :flower:   Тоже прочитала , что выше написала Марина. Действительно, побольше  бы таких людей на Земле и мир стал  бы светлее и чище. Всегда с большим интересом  читаю  твои  посты. Я тоже хочу такую подругу:rolleyes: 
Желаю тебе, конечно же, ЗДОРОВЬЯ и быть всегда молодой духом и душой, да, ещё мирного неба. А остальное у тебя  уже всё есть, так  мне кажется. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Что ж это над нашей планетой? Генеральная помывка Земли, что ли?


Это  НЕБЕСНАЯ КОНЦЕЛЯРИЯ  разбушевалась просто. Расплата за теплую зиму.

----------


## Sens

От души присоединяюсь :flower:  
Светлана, Ваш опыт и оптимизм вселяет уверенность и смелость. Спасибо за поддержку! :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Светлана , я бы очень хотела Вас тоже поздравить лично , но , к сожалению , это невозможно:frown: Примите мои электронные поздравления от души. Поздравляю и желаю , прежде всего здоровья , здоровья и ещё раз здоровья , пусть начиная с сегодняшнего дня ни одна болячка не появится , не вылезет . Будьте здоровы и радуйте всех даже тем , что Вы просто есть !!! :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Светик, поздравляю тебя от всей души!!! Здоровья тебе крепкого, чтобы ты ещё доооооолго могла щедро дарить тепло своей души людям!!!! :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

> В третьих, она очень ранима. Я не знаю, почему, после всего, что ей пришлось в жизни испытать, она так и не обзавелась кожей потолще? Очень бы хотелось ей в день рожденья подарить слоновью кожу, но у нас ее не продают. Может кто-нибудь знает, сообщите. Потому что эта деушка от малейшей несправедливости ревет как 15-летняя девчонка, срывает с себя корону и грозится оставить престол и уйти в монастырь.


Мариш, Света по гороскопу - Рак, а это классическая черта Раков... :Aga:  

(Представляю, что напишет Януська, когда увидит моё сообщение, ведь она - тоже Рак...:biggrin: ). Который прячет свою добрую, мягкую натуру под жёсткий непробиваемый панцирь...

Может, Света свой панцирь случайно забыла в каком-то ресторане?:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Sens*,
*Djazi*, - я бы то же хотела общаться ближе и меть такую подругу!!
*Раюшка*,
*olgaring*,

Мне стыдно признаться, но столько слез я пролила с самого утра, настолько приятно, настолько искренне звучат ваши слова, что я как бы и  слышу каждый ваш голос.
Утро началось с Олечкиной песни, это уже как ритуал включить компьютер, а на рабочем столе висит файл "Мамины глаза". Потом сразу на форум, читаю и перечитываю.
Знаете, как в этом году было смешно и грустно. Мой муж часто курит за моей спиной, а я за мониторм, и он видел последний раз, как мы стараемся на форуме первыми поздравить друг друга. 
В этом году не пойму, что мальчишки мои на часы смотрят и друг другу говорят - три минуты осталось, две.... Оказывается они решили поздравить меня вперед еще *ОДНОЙ  ТВОЕЙ СЕМЬИ* - вот такое определение дал всем вам мой супруг - еще одна семья. 
И это действительно так - мы большая семья в которой радуются победам, искренне переживают свалившимся бедам, поддерживают, ругаются, скандалят и все же помогают друг другу. А главное, мы -творчексие души -все на одной волне, мы чувствуем  друг друга так, как не каждый обычный человек, поэтому и бегут мурашки от красивого сценария, увлажняются глаза от добрых слов и вот я сегодня плачу и мне хорошо. Потому что есть вы! :Oj:  

Как хорошо сейчас после дождя-
Умыто все, очищенно от пыли...
И, кажется, как будто я виновною была...
И вдруг  - меня простили...

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

> Ищу слоновьи шкуры оптом.....


и мне одну,пожалуйста..... *Светик!* после стольких слов,я лучше тебе спою: "В каморке,что за актовым залом,репетировал школьный ансамбль..."
С днем рождения!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> "В каморке,что за актовым залом,репетировал школьный ансамбль..."


 :Vah:  
 Люблю Серегу Чигракова и его команду, все его альбомы есть. 
У меня сейчас песня звучит "Она не вышла замуж....", а до этого пела я "ты ушла рано утром...
Жизнь хороша, а с хорошими друзьями, еще лучше!!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Svetllana*,
 Пусть я  не  так давно на нашем форуме, но уже есть своё мнение о многих. Светлана - вы один из тех немногих светлых людей, с которыми хочется общаться и общаться. Скажи мне, кто твой друг и я скажу кто ты?! Марью тоже люблю, а мама моя тоже рак, поэтому пора переходить от слов к делу:
Мы бы чудо вам подарили,
Волшебства прекрасное мгновенье,
Только чудо раньше сотворили
Люди, давшие вам жизнь, рожденье!
И желаем вам всегда ощущать рядом плечо человека, который поможет во всём. И, надеемся, что наш форум - это тоже плечо.

----------


## Януська

*Svetllana*,
 Светулькин, душа моя, я тебя поздравляю, дорогая с днем рождения :)) Я тебя уже и ВКонтакте на стене поздравила :)) 
Оказывается мы оба Раки, но честно говоря разные...хотя как знать...
Я тебе желаю только большого и очень крепкого здоровья, остальное все будет, а оно - самая главная ценность! 
Ты прекрасный, светлый и бесконечно добрый человек! Когда я тут пытаюсь разбушеваться и всем ехидничаю, ты все равно называешь меня Яночка, и мне сразу не хочется продолжать выеживаться :biggrin: 
А по поводу Марьяши...Девчонки мне кажется что тут на форуме многие нашли родственную душу. Я не знаю как чувствует Раюшка, но для меня родственная душа именно она :biggrin: (вот небось удивится :)). 
И я очень рада, что мы действительно такая большая семья. Вы не представляете, но как только я просыпаюсь я первым делом бегу не в ванну или туалет, а к компьютеру :)) 
Ой, ну ладно отдалилась от темы :) Светик, я тебя лУблУ и поздравляю!!!

----------


## Януська

> Представляю, что напишет Януська, когда увидит моё сообщение, ведь она - тоже Рак...


А чЁ, я тоже рАнИмАя :biggrin:  Только у меня любимая группа не ЧиЖ, а Машина времени (одна из любимых), и их песня "Она идет по жизни смеясь..." полностью отражает мое состояние :)

----------


## KAlinchik

*Svetllana*,
 Светочка! Самое главное-здоровья!Все остальное у тебя есть!
Всего-всего-всего тебе, продолжай светить, Светик ты наш любимый!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*Svetllana*,
 С днем Рождения и от меня!!! Пожелаю, что бы слезы всегда были только от приятностей!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> Вы не представляете, но как только я просыпаюсь я первым делом бегу не в ванну или туалет, а к компьютеру :))


Аналогичная фигня...:biggrin: 


> Я не знаю как чувствует Раюшка,


Не ревную, но хату спалю!!!:mad: :biggrin: 

А Марьяшу я тоже очень люблю, и очень многим её репликам аплодирую стоя...

----------


## Януська

> Не ревную, но хату спалю!!!


Ты не поняла. Я писала, что ТЫ моя родственная душа :))) в аналогии Марьяши со Светиком :) 
Так что не пали хату :)

----------


## Раюшка

> Так что не пали хату :)


ААААА, ну тады твоей хате повезло...:biggrin:  :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

*Светлана!!!*
И я от души присоединяюсь к поздравлениям в твой адрес!!!!
С Днем рожденья!!! И желаю, чтобы в твоей жизни тебе всегда всего ХВАТАЛО! -  и счастья, и любви, и здоровья, и денег, и ......  а еще того, что ты сама пожелаешь!!!

Оставайся такою на все времена!
Не проси ты ПОКОЯ - жизнь ОДНАЖДЫ дана!
Тот, кто людям, как СОЛНЦЕ,жизнью СВЕТИТ своей - 
Навсегда  остается в самом СЕРДЦЕ людей!!!

Мне кажется, что эти строчки про тебя.

----------


## Ольвия

*Svetllana,*
*Светланочка,* спасибо тебе светлую энергетику,которую ты даришь всем на форуме. Твоим близким и друзьям повезло, что ты рядом с ними. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ  ОТ  ВСЕЙ  ДУШИ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Светланочка! Прими от меня поздравления! От всей души желаю тебе радоваться, радоваться, радоваться! Только приятных эмоций, уютной жизни, светлых впечатлений, короче - пусть жизнь тебя балует и радует! И здоровья тебе отменного! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## zizi

Спаибо всем огромное за поздравления!!! А я ведь сюда и не заглядывала совсем, а сегодня зашла, а тут...  :Vah:   Вот глупая голова! Так приятно, прям слёзы на глазах.  Спасибо всем, спасибо что вы есть на форуме и что форум такой замечательный существует.
Людмила, за стихи особое спасибо!!!:biggrin: 
Я вас всех очень люблю и уважаю!

СВЕТЛАНА, присоеденяюсь к поздравлениям, от всей души с днём рожденя!!!

----------


## Петровна

Только что пришла с юбилея и спешу поздравить нашу красивую, талантливую, яркую,  и неповторимую Светланку с днем рождения!
Пусть жизнь твоя будет наполнена любовью, радостью и светом.
 Тепла тебе и гармонии во всём!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Svetllana*,
 Светуля! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! И самого-самого хорошего и доброго желаю!
Я немного повторюсь, но это тебе...

"Светлый миг - впереди,
Унывать погоди, 
Одолей все сомнения и слабости,
Не вздыхай о судьбе - 
РАДОСТЬ ТОЛЬКО В ТЕБЕ,
В неустанном движении к радости!"

Здоровья, счастья и любви!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Светочка! ОТ всей души поздравляю тебя с твои радостным прекрасным днём! знай,что здесь тебя любят,ждут и всегда с нетерпением читают твои посты! Удачи тебе,пусть все неурядицы пройдут мимо! пусть дорога твоя будет усыпана лепестками роз!  а сопровождать тебя будут улыбка сына и поддержка мужа!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Дорогие мои, еще раз всем и каждому огромное спасибо. За долгие годы я никогда  не получала столько поздравлений в свой адрес со всех уголков страны нашей и даже других государств!!!!
Всех люблю, всех ценю и счастлива, что вы подарили мне праздник Сердца!!! :Oj:

----------


## olgaleona

поздравляю от всей души! желаю всего самого лучшего...:smile:

----------


## lesyanew

Светлана, с днём рождения!!!
Счастья вам, успехов, пусть исполняется всё задуманное!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*Svetllana*,
 и от меня поздравления с Днем рождения!!!!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

Ой,уже поздно,но сервер меня не пускал на форум. Дорогие братья и сестры-белорусы,с Днем независимости вас! Пусть всё задуманное исполнится и будущее ваше будет столь же светлым и чистым,как название республики!

----------


## Раюшка

И я присоединяюсь и поздравляю всех форумчан из Беларуси!

----------


## Dium

вечно захочу с опозданием:)

----------


## Dium

*СВЕТЛАНА* С днем рождения!!!!!!!
_Пусть день твой будет солнечным, прекрасным.
И розами твой будет устлан путь.
И каждый вечер- звёздным, чистым, ясным.
Светлана, всегда счастливой будь!!!_

----------


## Анюша

> Дорогие братья и сестры-белорусы,с Днем независимости вас!





> поздравляю всех форумчан из Беларуси!


Спасибо!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

И я, и я Беларусию поздравляю! Я там родилась. но давно это было, забылось как-то :biggrin: Но всё же Родина. Поэтому всех вас люблю!

----------


## olgaleona

светик-семицветик-никогда не угасай!

----------


## Масяня

Девочки ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ - кто в паре, и тех, кто пока без

С Всемирным днём поцелуев ВАС! 

Даже и не знала, что есть такой праздник, а вчера свадьбу проводила, делала листок календаря, а там и написано, что 6 июля День морского и речного флота, и день поцелуев. Поэтому

Поцелуев всем много, и разных, и любви горячей!

----------


## Раюшка

Форумчанам - горькоооо!!!:smile:

----------


## Dium

*Ночь исполнения желаний*
7 июля ежегодно празднуется день Ивана Купала. Пусть исполнятся все ваши заветные мечты!!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Всем привет!!!

Поздравляю всех с прошедшими прадниками!!

Я очень рада, что нашла этот форум, мне нравятся люди, которые здесь общаются.  Здесь я черпаю свое вдохновение. Стараюсь вовремя благодарить за идеи.  НО!!! эта тема мне была не интересна. Хотя не лишне иногда зайти и посмотреть, у кого праздник сегодня. И может быть присоединиться к поздравлениям. Когда у Инны из Питера было День рождения, мне очень захотелось её поздравить. Причем лично. я ей написала в Личку.

Я искренне завидую тем людям, которые ВСЕХ поздравляют с днем рождения. Людмила - оптимистка сочиняет всем стихотворения!! Это здорово!

А вот я не могу всех поздравлять!! Фраза *"С Днем рождения!! Ты у нас супер!!! Всего - всего тебе!!!*" и смайлики - ничего не выразит. 

То есть, все, кто на форуме общается постоянно - нормальные, хорошие люди, коллеги, интересные личности.  Но чтобы поздравить не формально, а от души, надо проникнуться человеком, испытывать симпатию, следить за постами, может даже общаться в личке или в аське... 

И тогда рождаются такие поздравления как у Марины, которая поздравила Светлану. Нет слов....  Искренне, по-настоящему, интеллигентно.  И я согласна с Мариной, Светлана достойна самых теплых слов.

Уважаемая Светлана!! Разрешите и мне поздравить Вас с прошедшим Вашим праздником!!!!  
Приятно читать все Ваши сообщения, в которых чувствуется настоящий профессионализм, искренность и человечность!!

Для меня Вы - яркая незаурядная личность, обаятельная женщина, профессионал своего дела!

Есть такое выражение "Я бы пошел с ним в разведку". Так вот для меня была бы честь пригласить Вас провести свой праздник.

Желаю вам всего хорошего!!! 

А всем коллегам удачи, и еще раз с прошедшими праздниками!!

----------


## Марья

*Yuli4ka*,
 Юль, а для меня ты - символ общения на форуме. Потому что именно ты самая первая написала мне в личку, мне это было так приятно. Не пропадай больше так надолго.  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Олечка -*Ольвия!* С днем рождения, дорогой ты наш человек! Умница, красавица, джазовая певица и замечательная ведущая. Тонко и мудро подходящая к каждой ситуации, возникающей в процессе праздника,много понимающая в  адресах нужных сайтов и разбирающаяся в компьютерных делах ! Не жадная, ЩЕДРАЯ, в вопорсах типа "поделиться". быстрая на реагирование, как ОМОН!!!! И просто - настоящая женщина!  :Oj:  Всех желаний никогда не исполнить, желаю одного: утром с удовольствием и без напряга идти на работу, а вечером с радостью и предвкушением чего-то замечательного бежать домой! Поздравляю! :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah:  
*Ольвия*

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
 :Vah:  Нет слоффф! Одни восклицания!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Я чувствую Олю всем сердцем, душой. 
Она для меня человек дорогой
Ведь Оля не только свадьбы ведет. 
Она несомненно чудесно поет
А как за банкеты переживает
По крохам все новое ведь собирает
По телефону я Олю слыхала
Музыки голоса было мне мало
А вдень рожденья желаю ей счастья
Пусть обойдут ее беды, ненастья
Ты в день рожденья много не пей
На встречу в реале стремись побыстрей...

----------


## Януська

*Ольвия* Я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! С днем рождения!!! УРА!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

Да-Да-Да! Всё сказанное-правДа! Олька,с днем рождения!!!Береги голос-он у тебя золотой!!! Всего-всего тебе самого наипрекраснейшего!!! :flower:

----------


## lesyanew

Ольвия, с Днём рождения!!! Успехов и благополучия! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Олечка, добрая и отзывчивая душа, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!. Чтобы всё-всё у тебя получалось и сбывалось. Радости побольше, огорчений поменьше, и просто счастья. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Ольвия, с днем рождения! В этот замечательный день желаю -  пусть в доме всегда будет хорошая погода !
А всех форумчан  поздравляю с российским Днем семьи!

----------


## Вета

Ольвия - Олечка, с Днём рождения! ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!! А всё остальное - купим!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Олечка, с днём рождения!!! Желаю тебе огромной душевной отдачи как на работе, так и дома. Пусть твоё отдаваемое тепло всегда возвращается к тебе стократно. И береги свой золотой голос! :flower:

----------


## zizi

Ольвия, я тебя поздравляю от всего сердца, пусть все вои мечты и реальные и даже не очень реальные ИСПОЛНЯТСЯ!!!  УДАЧИ, УСПЕХОВ И МИЛЛОН АЛЫХ РОЗ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Ольвия

----------


## olgaring

И я  хочу поздравить Олю.
Хочу тебе я, Оля , пожелать 
Никогда не унывать ,
Оставайся всегда молодой,
Веселись и песни пой! :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Ольвия! И я поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Счастья во всем и всегда и везде.... :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

самое главное- пусть сбываются все мечты!

----------


## Марья

Оля, я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Пусть все задуманное исполнится!!!  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ольвия, одна я опоздала с поздравлениями, как всегда. Прими запоздалые! Пусть все удается и получается и радует! Море позитива и просто приятностей! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Ольвия, одна я опоздала с поздравлениями, как всегда.


Нет, Инночка, не ты одна, е щё есть опоздавшие.
 :flower:  *Тёзка, Олечка, я тебя поздравляю и  счастья  тебе желаю!
Будь самой любимой, самой талантливой, самой  красивой, самой умной, самой доброй, можно перечислять долго ещё 
И ещё желаю:
Жить, гореть и не угасать
Жить, а не существовать!* :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

ОЛЕЧКА! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! Солнечного, настроения, преданных друзей, исполнения всех желаний и СЧАСТЬЯ!

----------


## Масяня

Олечка!!! Прими  искренние поздравления с днем рождения!!!
Ольга , такое прекрасное имя,
Сегодня тебя назовём мы княгиней!
Как ясен твой взор, 
Как красив твой наряд.
Поздравить тебя будет каждый
Так рад!!!


Сегодня пришли мы все сюда,
Чтобы , Оля, поздравить тебя!
Выпьем , выпьем водки!!! (все вместе)

----------


## Ольвия

Ой девочки! Большое  спасибо за все поздравления. :Oj:  Просто не слов. Скажу одно: ВЫ САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ НА СВЕТЕ! Я очень рада, что у меня есть возможность со всеми вами, такими талантливыми и классными, общаться. 
*Я вас всех люблю!!!* :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## naatta

*Ольвия*,
 Олечка! С Днем рождения тебя!!! Пусть все в жизни тебе удается, и пусть твоя жизнь приносит тебе удовольствие!!! Продолжай радовать собой всех своих близких и нас!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## naatta

Еще, девченки-мальчишки, прошу прощения, у тех, кого в свое отсутствие не смогла поздравить с Днем рождения вовремя!
Но лучше поздно, чем никогда!
Поздравляю всех наших летних именинников! Будьте всегда улыбчивыми, солнечными, как летняя погода, года вы родились!!! Вызывайте всегда добрые, приятные ощущения у своих близких, как отпуск, который летом, будьте все здоровы, счастливы, пусть всегда рядом будет удача, и знайте, всех вас глубоко уважаю, безумно люблю, не мыслю уже свою жизнь без вас, и всегда чем смогу - помогу!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Олечка!
Поздравляю!!!!!
Успехов тебе! ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!! Благополучия! 
Пусть исполняется все то, что желаешь!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Дорогие друзья, братья и сестры! Я еще раз хочу всех поблагодарить за поздравления. Мне до сих пор поступают в личную почту поздравления от моих вертуальных друзей и даже от музыкантов, с которыми я даже не общалась. Так удивительно, приятно и радостно. Столько добрых слов, столько поздравлений у меня не было ни разу в жизни. Низкий все поклон:smile:  Всех люблю, ценю и счастлива, что ВЫ у меня есть!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ольвия*,
 Олечка! Я,наверное, буду замыкающей в очереди поздравлений,поэтому очень громко кричу, чтоб быть еще услышанной
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
Оль, я тебе желаю, чтобы все, что тебе здесь нажелали, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО сбылось!!! :flower:

----------


## lezi

Я еще не поздравила.
ОЛЕЧКА!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Храни тебя судьба от тяжкого недуга,
От злого языка и мелочного друга.
И дай тебе Господь,коль это в его власти,
Здоровья,долгих лет и много много счастья.
И пусть задуманное все свершится,
Ведь ради этого и стоило родиться!!!!
А еще счастья ,здоровья,творческих успехов,и душевного тепла. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  !!!!!!!

----------


## Марья

А я опять рада-радешенька от того, что ПЕРВАЯ имею право поздравить Янусю с днем рождения. Потому что у меня УЖЕ 10 июля!!! бе-бе-бе...(это я так хвастаюсь...)

Яночка, с днем рождения тебя!!! Мне кажется, ты человек очень целеустремленный и четко знаешь - что именно тебе в жизни нужно. Так вот я желаю, чтобы все это легко исполнялось, одни цели сменялись другими, не успев надоесть своим "долгоисполнением". Пусть твоя дочура растет такой же умницей и красавицей, как мама. А рядом пусть будет верный и надежный, а самое главное - любимый человек!!! 
ПРАЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ..... (это я так кричу на весь форум)

----------


## syaonka

Януся! :flower:  Ятоже хочу присоединиться к поздравлениям! :flower:  
С днем рожденья поздравляю 
Добрых лет тебе желаю, 
Чтоб жила в своем дому, 
Как оладышек в меду, 
Была личиком бела 
И очами весела, 
Чтобы солнце тебя грело, 
Чтобы в жизни все успела! 
Пусть в этот день, такой прекрасный, 
Поют и птицы, и цветы, 
И счастья целые охапки 
Прими от нас в подарок ты.  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

В новом офисе стать королевай желаю
 И с днем рожденья тебя поздравляю!
С банком расстаться желаю  я Яне
У молодых мелькать на экране
В Мурманске быть  настоящей звездой,
Чтоб мы познакомились лично с тобой
Чтобы на Слет ты приехать смогла
Чтоб в офисе шли прекрасно дела
 Чтоб дочка на маму росла все похожей,
Такою же чудной, умной, пригожей
Чтобы как мама себя защищала,
От мелочей нигде не пищала...
Желаю я Яне побольше тепла,
Чтобы свою половинку нашла.
Чтоб не сгорала вся на работе,
Порою сказала.Все, подождете...
Чтобы себя берегла хоть немножко
И чтоб на встечу нашла бы дорожку...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Януська*,
 Яночка!!!
От всей души!!! :flower:  
Оставайся такой же красавицей, умничкой и такой же неординарной личностью, какой ты являешься!
Я тя лю!!!

----------


## lezi

Яночка!!!!
С днем рождения!!!!!
Счастья,любви,благополучия,творческих успехов,всего самого доброго и светлого.

----------


## Yuli4ka

Поздравляю С Днем рождения яркую личность ЯНУ!!

Желаю душевного покоя, дружеского тепла и любовной нежности!!

Пусть сбываются мечты!!

----------


## Анюша

Яночка! С  :flower:  днем рождения! Желаю тебе, что бы твоя энергия никогда не уменьшалась и воплощалась во всевозможных творческих шедеврах! Желаю тебе Любви... Даже не знаю к кому или к чему, главное, что бы в тебе! И обязательно, что бы к тебе, что бы ты ее всегда ощущала со стороны, вокруг себя... желаю тебе Гармонии....гармоничного сочетания разносторонних явлений в твоей жизни... счастья большого и нескончаемого....

----------


## Януська

Девочки, ну я просто плакаю...всего 7 минут как наступило 10 число , а уже столько поздравлений! Меня так еще никогда не поздравляли...СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## Djazi

* Яна, я тоже присоединяюсь  ко всем поздравлениям! 
Будь, красива, умна, желанна,
Все на свете тебе по плечу,
С днем рожденья тебя, Яна,
Я сегодня поздравить хочу.*
А вот тебе открыточка:
http://post.kards.ru/list/show/21/26...ka_malysha.htm

----------


## Януська

*Djazi*,
 спасибо дорогая, открытка просто супер, он еще и болтает :)))  :Ok:  
*Марья*,
*syaonka*,
*optimistka17*,
*KAlinchik*,
*lezi*,
*Yuli4ka*,
*AAnn*,
 Девочки, еще раз вам всем огромное спасибо!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Яночка, солнышко! Как хочется чтобы с сегодняшнего дня все твои неприятности, головные боли за офис, переживания за заказы и прочие бытовые проблемы, канули в лету. Как хочется, чтобы ты-добрый, светлый человек, с умными мыслями, яркими идеями, творческим потенциалом, шла по жизни легко и свободно. Как хочется, чтобы рядом с тобой был настоящий мужчина - сильный, любящий, нежный и преданный. Как хочется, чтобы ты радовалась жизни, смеялась и плакала, но только от счастья. 
Я искренне тебе всего этого желаю. Я искренне верю, что только хорошим людям везет в этой жизни. 

Я желаю тебе, хороший человечек, мира и добра, добрых друзей, и, конечно,  удачи! Я верю, что все у тебя сбудется. 
С днем рождения, солнышко! Спасибо, что ты есть!

----------


## Ладушка

В дальний Мурманск
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!
Посылаю поздравленье.
Адрес точный в телеграмме
Россия, Север, Яне!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Януська*,

С Днюхой тебя!!!
Ты - женщина, а значит Ты - богиня!!!
Желаю тебе достойного богини мужчины, и если он пока не встретился на пути - это значит, что всё ещё впереди. Главное, не разменивать себя по пустякам. Желаю материнской гордости за свою крошку - принцессу. И АМБИЦИЙ побольше, чтобы в офисе очередь всегда была, чтобы заказов было столько, что можно повыбирать, и хорошей команды друзей рядом!

Все мы девчёнки - Стервы!!!

----------


## lesyanew

Яночка, с Днём рождения. Пусть всегда и во всём сопутствует успех, чтоб никогда тебя не покидала госпожа удача, оставайся всегда такой, какая ты есть! И всего, всего самого наилучшего!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Яночка, поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! Сегодня все для тебя: поздравления, цветы, пение птиц, яркие лучи солнца, улыбки на лицах твоих близких. Ты яркая звездочка на нашем форуме. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

*Svetllana*,
*Ладушка*,
*svetlg2*,
*lesyanew*,
*Ольвия*,
 Спасибо вам огромное за ваши теплые слова!

----------


## Ларисочка

Яночка,"Мисс Самодостаточность"! Так держать! С Днем рождения,пусть все твои мечты исполнятся!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## maxcimum

Януська, поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Найди свою половинку и обрети семейное счастье  :flower:

----------


## Dium

*Януська*, *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ*

----------


## Орбита

Я немного опоздала, но не из вредности, а по причине зависания Инета.Позволю себе маленький экспромтик:

Нашу милую Янусю с днем рожденья поздравляю.
И при всех, не побоюсь я, кой-чего ей пожелаю!
Будь красива, наша Яна, как сейчас, чтоб без изъяна!
Будь веселой, Яночка! Пой нам, как тальяночка.
Будь общительной и доброй!
(Вот не выполни, попробуй!)
Именинницу такую я от всех 100 раз целую!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Януська*,
 Януська!
Здоровья, удачи, любви и счастья!
Всё, что сама пожелаешь и ждёшь!
Пусть обойдут стороной ненастья,
Пускай в золотой превратится дождь!

----------


## Раюшка

У меня сегодня с утра не работал форум.
Потом носились, как умалишённые, по мелким делишкам.
Вечером стала на кухне кроцать салат...
И тут меня ошпарило:
10 ИЮЛЯ!!! У ЯНУСЬКИ ДНЮХА!!!
И - бегом на форум.....
Яночка! Я желаю тебе реализоваться как женщине так же ярко, как ты реализовалась в профессиональном плане.
Пусть тебя найдёт ТВОЙ человек, который будет обожать тебя такую, как ты есть, ценить твои достоинства и не замечать недостатков.
Желаю тебе всегда находить время, чтобы побаловать себя-любимую, чтобы доця тебя никогда не огорчала, чтобы ты с каждым днём становилась всё лучше и лучше.
С днём рождения! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

Яночка, и от меня поздравленья в прекрасный праздник- день рожденья!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Два дня отсутствовала, поэтому с запозданием моё поздравление. 
Милая наша Януська, думаю, что праздник твой удался и был счастливым, как в детстве. Оставайся такой, какая ты есть, красивой, молодой, талантливой, когда вреднючкой, когда доброй, любящей людей, но самое главное, любящей саму себя. Удач тебе всегда и во всём! Конечно же, ещё побольше  любви от близких людей и от одного единственного. :flower:

----------


## Януська

Спасибо девочки всем за теплые слова и ваши душевные поздравления!!!

----------


## Очарование

*Януська!!!!*

_От всей души тебя поздравляю!!!_
*Счастья!!!**Хорошего настроения!!!**Улыбок!!!* 
*Солнышка яркого!!!* *Вечной весны в душе!!!*
*Творческий успехов!!!*

----------


## Януська

Спасибо, Дашунь огромное!

----------


## maknata

Олечка,Януся! Девчёнки, хоть и с опозданием но хочу поздравить вас с вашими днюхами! 
Пусть все невзгоды остаются позади и только лучшее вас встретит впереди! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

Наташа, спасибо!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

*Януська*,
 Янусик, но и я не могу пройти мимо, хоть и с опозданием. 
Пусто всегда с тобой будет Ангел-Хранитель и все твои самые потаённые мечты обязательно сбудутся! И самое главное чтобы вся твоя семья была здорова долгте годы! Мы тебя любим.

----------


## Петровна

Януська, прими и мои запоздалые поздравления  :flower:  

Я хочу пожелать тебе многое:
Чтобы все у тебя получалось,
Чтоб на каждой твоей дороге,
Всюду радость с тобой встречалась.
Чтоб весной и в метельные зимы-
Не терзало душу ненастье,
Чтобы звали тебя ЛЮБИМОЮ,
Я хочу, чтобы ты была счастлива!

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

Всех рыболовов и рыбоедов!
Поздравляю с днём РЫБАКА!
УРА! Товарищи! УРРРА! :biggrin: 
НУ!....ЗА РЫБАЛКУ!

----------


## Ларисочка

С удовольствием поздравляю своего земляка,Диму (didistudio) c днюхой! Димка,всего-всего тебе,да побольше!

----------


## Януська

*Ларисочка*,
 Присоединяюсь!

----------


## Ольвия

*didistudio,*
Поздравляю!!! Пусть реализуются все жизненные планы. Желаю бурной энергии и творческого вдохновения!!!

----------


## naatta

*Януська*,
 прими совсем запоздалое поздравление от меня! С прошедшим Днем рождения тебя!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Пусть у тебя в жизни будет все светлым, как ваш полярный день! Пусть появится у тебя мужик, крепкий и надежный, как ваша суровая природа! И пусть твои глаза никогда не застилают слезы, и пусть они всегда остаются ясными, как ваше бескрайнее море!!! :flower:  
И еще, оставайся такой же "колючкой", "занозой" и "заразой":biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Тебе очень идет!!!:biggrin:

----------


## naatta

Поздравляю также Диму (дидистудио) с Днем рождения! Желаю "сбычу мечт"! И побольше денег в карманах!:biggrin:

----------


## olgaleona

присоединяюсь к хору поздравлений- большой удачи!

----------


## Януська

*naatta*,
 спасибо, здоровское поздравление! Люблю мой север до безумия!

----------


## naatta

*Януська*,
 Я сама Север люблю до безумия и очень хорошо знаю и понимаю его - я родом из Магадана, всего 15 лет живу в Сибири.

----------


## Раюшка

Присоединясь к поздравлениям Димы!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

Думаю,Димон даже не одозревает,что м ы его туточки поздравляем:smile:

----------


## olgaleona

руся- руслава! с днем рождения! от всей души желаю исполнения всего самого заветного!:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

Русланочка!
 С прошедшим тебя! 
  Здоровья , удачи, а любовь пусть  разгорается с новой силой!
 Всего тебе самого-самого хорошего! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Русланка*, поздрааляю от всей души!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

Руся, присоединяюсь и поздравляю!

----------


## lezi

Руслана
И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.Здоровья,удачи и всех благ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Курица

Русланочка-Руслава, с днем рождения! Радости каждожневной - хоть на миг, но чтобы перед сном можно было бы вспомнить уходящий день не с раздражением, а с улыбкой; спокойствия (без бурь и штормов) в семье; умиротворенности от общения с чадами и здоровья и долгих лет жизни твоим родителям! Будь счастлива. И пусть твое предназначение - нести людям радость -  придает тебе сил, а не "иссушивает" тебя до дна после каждого вечера! :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Русланочка, с днём рождения! Пусть твоё семейное счастье всегда тебя согревает и даёт чувство комфорта и умиротворения... Никогда не болей, не расстраивайся, не ругайся, пропускай весь негатив мимо себя! Будь такой же солнечной, как сейчас!

Пы. Сы. А Татьяна-Курица аватарки меняет чаще, чем голливудские актрисы - мужиков...:tongue:  И, кстати, авы с каждым разом всё интереснее...

----------


## naatta

*Русик-Русланочка!!!!*С Днем рождения тебя, дорогая!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Пусть всё-всё тебя жизни радует: пусть будет крепким здоровье твоё, Славика и малышей, пусть работа настигает тебя по пятам, чтобы ты не могла от неё отвертеться, пусть каждый праздник, который ты даришь людям, был в первую очередь праздником для тебя!!!!
Получай удовольствие от жизни, так же как мы получаем удовольствие от общения с тобой!!!kiss kiss kiss 
Не теряйся надолго, нам тебя не хватает!!! :Aga:

----------


## Марисоль

*Руслана*,
Будь красивой, любимой, счастливой :flower:

----------


## lesyanew

Руслана, с Днём рождения!!!
Творческого вдохновения,  пусть все планы реализуются, счастье будет бесконечным!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Руслана!С днём рождения!
Пусть всегда рядом шагает госпожа УДАЧА!

----------


## Djazi

Милая Руслана!  Надеюсь, что я  ещё  могу присоединиться к  поздравляющим? Так вот,самое главное в нашем деле - это ЗДОРОВЬЕ.  Его желаю тебе, во-первых!. Во вторых, счастья!  Ну и, в третьих, работы невпроворот!

----------


## Ларисочка

Как всегда-в последних рядах! Но,тем не менее-прими,Руслана и мои :flower:  поздравления!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

И,немного о себе :Oj:  гляньте на мою автолинеечку!

----------


## Djazi

> И,немного о себе гляньте на мою автолинеечку!


И как успехи? :smile: А где берут такие линеечки? Я  тоже хочу!

----------


## Ларисочка

Оля,кажется,все идет неплохо(тьфу-тьфу-тьфу!),муж не нарадуется! А насчет линеечки:кликни на значок,что над ней,чуть правее,и будет тебе счастье!

----------


## Djazi

> и будет тебе счастье!


Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

Друзья! А у swinging вчера был День рождения, давайте поздравим его!

swinging !  Любви , удачи, творчества:wink:

----------


## Ларисочка

"Моя днюха"-можно ещё понять и как "днюха,которую я проводил". С днем рождения!!! (если мы не ошибаемся)

----------


## Януська

Саша, поздравляю!!!! Эх, партизан ты. Мы прохлопали, а ты даже не намекнул :mad: :biggrin: 
Рада, что ты с нами! Будь всегда таким же здоровским, какой ты есть!

----------


## olgaleona

и я! и я! поздравляю!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Саша и я в очередь встаю
Чтобы речь толкнуть свою... :Aga:  

Будь всегда здоровым, умным
Милым и слегка гламурным...:biggrin: 

Будь счастливым и богатым,
И от любви всегда поддатым! :Vah:  

Вообщем, всего-всего-всего тебе желаю
И по-пупсячи крЭпко-крЭпко обнимаю!kuku

----------


## KAlinchik

Саша! С днюхой!
 И чтоб ты мог позволить себе любой СЧЕТ! :Pivo:

----------


## lezi

Саша,и я присоединяюсь к поздравлению.Здоровья,счастья и любви . :flower:

----------


## skomorox

Надо на форуме технические изменения сделать, чтобы как на Одноклассниках - заранее моргало и предупреждало, что у кого-то натикали годочки и надо чела поздравить "дружною толпою". И челу приятно и "дружной толпе" тоже, что во время успели. :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## swinging

Спасибо, мои родные!!! Я вас всех тоже люблю  :flower:  .
Себе, и от "Верных друзей" вам такая песенка (можно ставить на юбилеях как фон).

http://narod.ru/disk/1614986000/12-%...D1%83.mp3.html

Удачи!

----------


## ruslava

Друзья мои! Спасибо вам огромное за поздравления!!! Как приятно читать такие прекрасные строки. Пусть мы и виртуальные друзья, но ваш позитив и искренность передается за 1000 км, придает силу и вдохновение!
* Ура нашему форуму!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Раюшка

Саша, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! С днюхой!!! :Pivo: 

А ещё всех Олечек поздравляю с Днём Ангела!!!  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Удачи!


Голосом Кота Матроскина: Саша, я вот чего  интересуюся - почему во всех постах в конце ты пишешь у д а ч и ? А у дома, у машины, у камина, у бани, в конце - то концов?
Тебе вот я желаю у во всех вышеперечисленных и всяких разных других местах, чтобы тебя люди окружали хороооошие, как на форуме":wink:

----------


## Ольвия

Саша, пусть с опозданием, но *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ* !!! :flower:

----------


## naatta

*swinging*,
 Саша! С Днем рождения!!! Здоровья тебе крепкого, денег побольше, и радости в отношениях с друзьями и родными!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

26.07.2007, 16:48    #1  
Николай  
Администратор




Регистрация: 22.01.2007
Сообщений: 757 
Поблагодарили: 0 
Вес репутации: 10
Репутация: 53
Цитата выделенного   Описание нового раздела 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

По просьбе Татьянки открыл новый раздел для ведущих.

Предлагаю принять участие в его оформлении. Желающие могут предложить:

1. Название раздела (если актуальное кажется не лучшим вариантом)

2. Описание раздела (тот текст, что отображается прям под разделами, на главной странице форума). 

Название и описание должны кратко и максимально ясно отображать суть раздела.

Кажется, maknata предлагала помощь в наведении порядка в будущем разделе. Если действительно есть серьёзное желание, могу Вам дать права модератора для этого раздела. 


С ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН!!!

НАМ УЖЕ 1 ГОД!!!

И я так рада, что в этот день я здесь уже не гость, а полноправный, или полноценный?! член команды, семьи, да как хотите назовите, главное, что ВЫ, МЫ ЕСТЬ!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Уряяяяя!!!!
Нам годик!
 Мы уже ходим, болтаем и чувствуем себя полноценным человечком!
Первый год всегда остается самым важным и самым тяжелым, а мы его весело прожили!
 Всех-всех-всех с маленьким юбилеем! :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

А я смотрю и не могу понять - форуму ведь уже гораздо больше года... Потом врубилась, что годик исполнился разделу "Для ведущих". С чем нас всех и поздравляю!

----------


## Ольвия

Всем-всем форумчанам  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## цветок

Хочу тоже поздравить всех форумчан с днём рождения раздела "Для ведущих"!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Огромное спасибо Николаю, Натальюшке Макнтате :flower:  и всем форумчанам за бесценный материал, за доброжелательное, искреннее отношение друг к другу, за то, что здесь мы нашли добрых друзей. 
Спасибо форумчанам за то, что вы все есть! :Ok: 
Я знаю Форум будет, и форум будет цвесть, когда такие люди в раделе "Для ведущих"есть!!!! Не  складно, но от души, да простит меня автор.

----------


## olgaring

Поздравляю ВСЕХ!!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

Уряяяя!!! С юбилеем всех! :flower:

----------


## Элен

Ой,а  давайте  дружненько  поздравим  Татьянку  с  получением  прав! Это  так  здОрово!!! 
Для меня  это  событие  было  настолько  важным,что  с  этого  моммента  я  как-бы  перешла  в  новый  этап  жизни. Поэтому  не  заметить  этого  праздника  жизни  было  бы  обидным.
Танюшка,поздравляю! Пусть  дороги  будут  лёгкими  и  по  возможности  пустыми  и  всякие  менты  и  дорожные  каверзни  боятся  нашего  тамбовского  волчонка.:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

Танюха, необмытые права являются недействительными!!! Не тяни резину - наливай давай!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

Форум с днюхой, хоть и с опозданием, а Танюху - с правами :)

----------


## Ольвия

*Танюшка*, с получением прав!!! Хорошей дороги! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

У Риты-Неподарочка-сегодня день Варенья!
Не важно сколько лет. Сегодня-день рожденья!
Для Николаева, конечно же, прекрснейшая дата
За Маргариту милую , бесспорно очень рада.
Побольше поздравлений сегодня принимай
На каждую из встреч с Сергеем приезжай...
Тебе желаю счастья я, здоровья и любви
Не говори "Не справлюсь я!" Берись и все МОГИ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Риточка, солнышко! Хоть ты и называешь себя Неподарочек, но знаю, это в хорошем смысле. Ты настоящий ПОДАРОК для тех, кто тебя знает, любит и ценит! С днём рождения! Всего, всего, всего, что только можно пожелать милому и хорошему человеку! Счастья тебе!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Маргаритка! Ты - наша маргаритка, незабудка, розочка!!!
Расцветай и благоухай, приноси нам радость!!! Если у тебя глаза будут всегда светиться от счастья и радости, мы будем счастливы за тебя!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Риточка*, поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения. Желаю, чтобы хорошее настроение никогда не оставляло тебя, а твоя улыбка согревала сердца твоих близких и друзей!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Рита, с Днем Рождения!!!   
Творческого вдохновения, благополучия, радости, здоровья!!! :flower:

----------


## Марья

ой, я тоже присоединяюсь к позравлениям! Рита, быстро чмокаю тебя в щечку и убегаю работать.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Рита! 
 С днем варенья!
Будь всегда самым лучшим подарком для окружающих тебя людей!!!
 Всего тебе самого наилучшего!!! :flower:

----------


## lezi

Ой,и я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.РИТОЧКА с Днем рождения!!!! Здоровья и всех благ!

----------


## Курица

Маргарита! Ты же жемчужина - так ведь трактуется твое имя? Вот  - мои пожелания - вечно мерцать, красиво, заманчиво...Быть украшением любого праздника!И-конечно- счастья в личной семейной жизни!

----------


## цветок

Риточка с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!
Всего тебе самого наилучшего! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

я с опозданием, но искренними поздравлениями! большой удачи!

----------


## maknata

Я тож с опозданием - Ритуль! С днём варенья! Счастья, любви, и главное - здоровья!!!! :flower:

----------


## olgaring

И я хочу поздравить Риту , 
Прости , что с опозданием .
Здоровья , счастья и любви ,
Почёта и признания! :flower:

----------


## Януська

Я тоже как всегда опаздываю :) 
Ритуся, мои тебе поздравления! Почаще забегай на форум!

----------


## Ларисочка

Девочки,пока Ира,наш ветерок спит,давайте поздравим её с Днем Рождения, и подарим много :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: . Я хочу пожелать,чтобы наш ветерок всегда был теплым,а намерения окружающих её людей,только самыми добрыми!!!!!! Ирочка,поздравляю!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Возможно, Ира крепко спит
И сон хорошенький глядит.
 О том ,что едет к нам на встречу
 И видит Слет,и крымский вечер.
 В копилку денежку кладет
 Так будет делать Ира год...
 Ну а потом возьмет билет
 Причин отказываться нет.
Как молода у бабушки душа
 Да,Ира, всем ты хороша....
 В реале познакомися с тобой
Такой прекрасной, милой и родной.
 Тебе желаю,Ира счастья и добра
Здоровья крепкого и закричу :"Ура!"
Ведь день рожденья -самый лучший день
Хотя работать в этот день всем лень...:biggrin:

----------


## olgaring

Ирочка , спешу  тебя поздравить !
Желаю жить я без проблем 
Любить и быть любимой !
Пусть свежий ветер перемен
Сегодня дует в спину!  
Пусть радость ветер принесёт 
И жизнь твою изменит .
Пусть дальше жизнь тебя ведёт 
Ведь счастлив тот- кто верит!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Самая добрая, чуткая, нежная.
Моя первая виртуальная подружка -
Ирочка! С днём рождения, милая! :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Иришку с днём рождения!!!

пусть она будет счастливой, лёгкой, иногда шаловливым ветерком, а главное, что без Ветерка нет жизни на земле. Поэтому будь всегда нужна!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ларисочка*,
*optimistka17*,
*olgaring*,
Вот хулиганки. пока я спала, вон чего удумали, втихаря, под сладкий храп....:biggrin: Спасибо мои родные полуночницы! Вы, ну почти, первые. Я вас всех очень люблю ! Сентиментальные слёзы на глазах.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ладушка*,
Спасибо за добрые слова, моя далёкая подружка!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*svetlg2*,
Постараюсь обязательно, чтобы всё так и было!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой! У нас именинница! Ирина, поздравляю!!! Жизни приятной, уютной, работы легкой и интересной, усыпай с улыбкой и просыпайся с улыбкой - пусть все радует! :flower:

----------


## maknata

Ирочка! С Днём рождения! Улыбок, счастья и любви!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Ирочка*, удачи во всех делах и солнечного настроения! Поздравляю!!! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

Ирочка, я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! С днем рождения!
Тебе преград для счастья нет,
Смелей вперед к мечте иди -
Удача ждет тебя в пути.

----------


## KAlinchik

:flower: *VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирин! С днем рождения!
 Пусть жизнь твоя будет сладкой, как мед с твоей пасеки и   приносит тебе только удовольствие и позитивные эмоции, и тогда все вокруг будет сиять яркими красками и только радовать тебя!
 И пусть эта замечательная  зажигательная улыбка, излучающая такой свет и придающая тебе  столь   мягкое очарование,никогда не сходит с твоего  лица!
 Всего тебе самого-самого наилучшего! :flower: 
 :Pivo: (пы.сы. я все помню! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: ):wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*innca*,
*maknata*,
*Ольвия*,
*tatusya*,
*KAlinchik*,
Милые и родные девочки! Оказывается так приятно получать поздравления из разных уголков мира. Всем сто раз спасибо за добрые слова! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

Хоть и с опозданием, поздравляю Ритуську с Днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Желаю крепкого здоровья, удачи во всех делах и творческих узбеков!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## naatta

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Иринка-Ветерок, поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Желаю тебе всегда сиять, как светятся твои глаза на аватарке!!! Не знать проблем со здоровьем, ни тебе, ни твоим близким, и так же не знать финансовых проблем, пусть твои карманы трещат от набитых в них баксов!!!
Ты очень приятная, компанейская, оставайся всегда такой!!! Есть песня у "Любэ" : Эх, ветер, ох, ветер, ветер-ветер собутыльник!!!! Это - про тебя!!! :biggrin: Так и ты, будь для нас всегда "собутыльником"!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Поздравляю!!!kiss

----------


## Марья

Ирочка, я тоже с огромным удовольствием поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! Согласна с многими, ты очень удачно выбрала себе ник. Даже не знаю что тебе пожелать, поэтому желаю ВСЕГО, а ты сама отсортируй, что тебе пригодится....:wink::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Ой, Ириша-Ветерочек, я не опоздала? (Пословицу "Лучше поздно, чем никогда" придумал один еврей, опоздавший на поезд:biggrin:).
С днём рождения! И пусть ветерочек у тебя будет всегда только тёплый и ласковый! :flower:

----------


## swinging

Ирина!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я не столь красноречив, как предыдущие ораторы, а со стихами и их запоминанием вообще проблемы. Поэтому просто пожелаю тебе всех благ и
Удачи!

----------


## Djazi

*Ирина и Риточка, я тоже поздравляю вас с Днём рождения! Желаю чтобы ваше жизнелюбие и жизнерадостность никогда не покидали вас. Здоровья вам, счастья и праздника не только на работе , но и в повседневной жизни.*

----------


## Януська

Иришка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Очарование

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/261933.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Ирочка! Тезка! Поздравляю! Пожеланий сказано очень много, но самое главное - пусть сбывается то, чего сама себе пожелаешь! А желать не переставай, ведь когда есть мечты, к ним хочется стремиться!

----------


## lesyanew

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ирина С днём рождения!!!! Здоровья, счастья, достатка и всех благ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*naatta*,
*Марья*,
*Раюшка*,
*swinging*,
Я вас всех обожаю!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Djazi*,
*Януська*,
*Очарование*,
*Irishka*,
*lesyanew*,
Надеюсь и верю, что со всеми будем добрыми друзьями. Спасибо!

----------


## Петровна

VETER NAMERENJA
 Ирина,поздравляю  с днём рождения и желаю  всего самого самого и много много, чтобы было из чего выбирать! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

я опять с опозданием! ирочка прости и ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!:smile:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Раюшка*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*optimistka17*,
*Ольвия*,
*Петровна*,
*Марья*,
*KAlinchik*,
*lezi*,
*Курица*,
*цветок*,
*olgaleona*,
*maknata*,
*Януська*,
*olgaring*,
*Djazi*,

Девчонки, хорошие мои… :flower:   ...........от всей души  огромное спасибо за поздравления…как говорят «ваши слова, да богу в уши»….
                        И вам, за доброе ваше сердце желаю…на нашем украинском языке – «Кохання, але не такого, як вітер-бо вітер гуляє. Не такого як сонце-бо сонце сідає. А такого як небо, бо небо безкрає.»
Я только сегодня зашла на форум. Но меня до сих пор распирает от радости и от того положительного заряда эмоций, что я получила благодаря звонку - Раюшки, Рыбке-тамадушке…..а вот теперь и вашим поздравлениям….. Для меня это важно. Приятно, мне это нужно))) :Oj: 
Хочу похвастаться………….Недавно прочла пост - Русланы и она там писала, что её поздравили молодожены с Днем рождения…Я еще подумала - вот какие люди хорошие….И представьте, меня тоже поздравили - в конце вечера - цветами и бутылку шампанского с фотографиями молодоженов подарили………Жизнь-хорошА :cool: :Ha:  :Aga:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Ирина-Ветерок-хочу поздравить тебя с Днем рождения, сказать, *спасибо тебе за те подсказки и поддержку, что ты мне оказала на форуме, особенно в первое время.* И ..знаешь..можно купить самые изысканные закуски и вина, поставить на стол -но нельзя купить друзей, которые сядут за такой стол. Можно купить самых дорогих врачей-но не купишь здоровье. Можно купить самого красивого мужчину. Но не купишь его любовь. Так пусть у тебя будет -все и даже то ЧТО НЕЛЬЗЯ КУПИТЬ ЗА ДЕНЬГИ. :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Петровна*,
Спасибо за самое-самое и много-много :Oj: 

*olgaleona*,
Ничего не опоздала, в самый раз  :Ok: 

*Не Подарочек*,
Ритуля. всё. что ты пожелала, очень важно! Я тебя обожаю! Не исчезай надолго. :flower:

----------


## Элен

Ирина  и  Риточка,поздравляю  вас! Пусть  всё  будет  у  вас  хорошо! Будьте  счастливы!

----------


## цветок

VETER NAMERENJA,
Ирина С днём рождения!!!! Желаю крепкого здоровья,счастья,творческих успехов! 
Немного с опозданием,но лучше позже,чем никогда.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*VETER NAMERENJA*,-НЕ буду исчезать. Это не форум...это кладезь  идей, подсказок, куда я от клада то денусь))) :Oj: 
*Элен*,
 спасибо, за поздравление.... :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Элен*,
*цветок*,
Спасибо. девочки, за внимание!

----------


## optimistka17

У Олечки Леоны -сегодня день рожденья.
Она ведь эту дату скрывает , без сомненья.
 На автарке прячется, скромная она.
На встречах форумчан, раскрылась же сполна.
 Она моя землячка. Я Оленьку люблю
 И всем своим знакомым я Оленьку хвалю
Сегодня поздравляя,желаю долгих лет
 И с помощью инета ей шлю большой привет.
 Желаю голос свой и связки поберечь
И впечатлений новых, конечно, новых встреч.
А за работу цену, желаю поднимать,
 За труд свой благородный достойно получать
Чтоб дети твои взрослые тебя поберегли,
Чтоб требованья мамины, понять они смогли.
Хочу , чтоб пчелка Майя и дальше, чтоб летала
Детей и даже взрослых талантом удивляла...

----------


## Раюшка

Девчонки и мальчишки! А представляете, у Ольги-леоны 08.08.08 днюха была, я так понимаю!!!!!!!! И на свой день рождения она подарила себе головокружительно-успешно проведённую свадьбу! 
Олик, с прошедшим! Ты очень красивая женщина и добрейшей души человек, я-то уж знаю, что говорю! Расцветай, живи полной жизнью и люби себя!!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Людочка, спасибо, что фотку Олину  выложила, пусть все любуются её бездонными глазами - и пусть голливудские киноактрисы завидуют! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Раюшка! Я думаю, что у Оли все же день рождения 10, а не 8 августа... Хотя я могу и ошибаться....

----------


## Раюшка

> Я думаю, что у Оли все же день рождения 10, а не 8 августа... Хотя я могу и ошибаться....


Вау, по-моему, да, что-то на одесской встрече она говорила.......начинает всплывать...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оленька, милая. с днюхой тебя! У тебя, действительно. необыкновенные глаза! Огромные, загадочные, волнующие. Дай бог тебе быть счастливой в той мере, в какой ты сама понимаешь это слово - счастье. :smile: :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

Оленька! С днём рождения! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

спасибо,девочки! я про свадьбу говорила потому что она в 12 закончилась...с 9 на 10...а 10- мой день варенья...кстати...раюшка...раньше отмечать нельзя...зато позже можно- приеду в одессу- пьем лимонад...людаша...ты как компьютерный гений стихи распечатай...так приятно...:smile:

----------


## lesyanew

*olgaleona*,
Оленька, с Днём рождения!!! Удачи, радости, море цветов, солнечных дней, исполнения желаний! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

ОЛьчик!С праздником тебя! 
Любви, здоровья,удачи , счастья  и непроходящего ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ!!! :flower:

----------


## цветок

olgaleona,
Оленька, с Днём рождения!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Оля! С днюхой тебя! :flower:  Пусть все удается и все получается! Везде зеленый свет и яркие моменты!

----------


## Петровна

Оля, с днем рождения! :flower: 
 Теперь я знаю, какой ты добрый, весёлый и отзывчивый человек, с тобой очень интересно, легко и приятно общаться! 
Счастья тебе, здоровья, массы позитива, радости жизни и новых ярких впечатлений. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## светлана0778

Здравствуйте :flower:  Поздравляю всех с участием и успешным проведением Свадебного бума!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> раньше отмечать нельзя...


Каюсь... не так поняла про свадьбу в подароГ....:smile:
Сегодня уже можно поздравлять - дубль два: Оленька, с днюхой!:smile:

----------


## olgaleona

девочки, родные...спасибо всем- у меня столько поздравлений еще не было:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*olgaleona*,
Поздравляю!
Побольше приятных моментов и успеха в творческих начинаниях! :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*olgaleona*,
 Я Олю-львицу тоже поздравляю
И от души ей пожелаю
Иметь четырёх зверей
Чтоб жилось ей веселей...

Пусть будет песец на шейке
Страстный орангутанг в постельке
Ягуарчик в гараже чтоб стоял
И мужа-тигра, чтоб все это содержал!

----------


## ZORG88_07

> девочки, родные...спасибо всем- у меня столько поздравлений еще не было:smile:


 ...Значит - будет!
Ольга ("священная"), с Днём рожденья, желаю только здоровья, мудрости и мирного неба: остальное можно купить!

----------


## naatta

*olgaleona*,
 Оля-Львенок, поздравляю с Днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Пусть у тебя в жизни будут только приятные моменты: удачно проведенные праздники, здоровье твое и близких, и много-много любви!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Олечка! С днём рождения , хорошего растроения тебе на всю жизнь!!!! :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*olgaleona*,
 Оля, я тоже тебя поздравляю с днём рождения и желаю  как можно дольше оставаться в душе ребёнком.  Потому что  мне кажется, что иначе к тебе бы не тянулись дети. Здоровья, счастья и одних счастливых дней в году! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

спасибо огромное-преогромное всем! а особенно людашке- накормили-напоили-поболтали-день варенья удался....:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

А что, никому не пришло в голову поздравить друг друга с медовым спасом?

----------


## Инна Р.

Нас  один товрищ  поздравлял, да его забанили:smile:

----------


## olgaring

> Олечка! С днём рождения , хорошего растроения тебе на всю жизнь!!!!
> __________________


Оля , вот описалась так описалась ..... конечно , НАСТРОЕНИЯ я имела ввиду

----------


## Мишкина

Милая *olgaleona*,
Прими от меня три поклона,  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Не знала - не ведала.... (Знать бы!!!)
Опоздала тебя поздравлять.
Милая *olgaleona*,
Дарю я тебе три бутона  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ,
Чтоб улыбнулася вновь ты,
И приняла поздравленье опять!!!

С Днем рожденья, дорогая!!! Хоть и поздно, зато от всего сердца...

----------


## Анюша

*olgaleona*,
 Ну и от меня прими поздравления с днем рождения!!!! Счастья!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*olgaleona*,
Прости, что с запозданием, не ведала, не знала. С прошедешим днём рождения! Если был весёлый, то каждый день веселья; были подарки, каждый день маленького приятного сюрприза; много внимания и пожеланий, каждый день любви! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

спасибо девочки! и действительно-19 августа- медово-яблочный спас! с праздником! милые форумчане!

----------


## azu4ena

братья и сестры славяне! Проздравляю вас (украинцев)с днем независимости,Давайте жить дружно! И НЕЗАВИСИМОСТИ ВАМ ВО ВСЕ МЕСТА КУДА ХОЧЕТСЯ! всегда ваша сестра из Мордовии!

----------


## Раюшка

> НЕЗАВИСИМОСТИ ВАМ ВО ВСЕ МЕСТА КУДА ХОЧЕТСЯ!


Спасибо, Надюш, а с этого места, если можно, поподробнее...:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ЛАДУШКА!!!*
СОЛНЫШКО, ТЫ НАШЕ!
ФАНТАЗЁРКА НЕУЁМНАЯ!
ВУЛКАН ЭНЕРГИИ!
КЛАДЕЗЬ ДУШЕВНОСТИ И ДОБРОТЫ!
МИЛАЯ ОЧАРОВАШКА!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ! СЧАСТЯ ОГРОМНОГО, ЛЮБВИ НЕПРОХОДЯЩЕЙ И УДАЧИ!
Пуст день рождения был вчера, но сегодняшнии поздравления, которые к тебе полетят, продлят очарование праздника и радости. Я тебя обожаю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

> *ЛАДУШКА!!!*
> СОЛНЫШКО, ТЫ НАШЕ!
> ФАНТАЗЁРКА НЕУЁМНАЯ!
> ВУЛКАН ЭНЕРГИИ!
> КЛАДЕЗЬ ДУШЕВНОСТИ И ДОБРОТЫ!
> МИЛАЯ ОЧАРОВАШКА!
> С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ! СЧАСТЯ ОГРОМНОГО, ЛЮБВИ НЕПРОХОДЯЩЕЙ И УДАЧИ!
> Пуст день рождения был вчера, но сегодняшнии поздравления, которые к тебе полетят, продлят очарование праздника и радости. Я тебя обожаю!


Ладушка, милая, мне остаётся только подписаться под каждым словом (ППКС)!!! Пусть красота твоя - и внешняя, и внутренняя - никогда не померкнет! Пусть твоя семья будет тебе всегда самой надёжной опорой! И здоровья, здоровья, здоровья!!! :flower:

----------


## lesyanew

Ладушка, с Днём рождения!!!
Будь всегда счастливой, любимой и такой же весёлой и подвижной!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Я так понимаю - мы все опоздали маленько Ладушку поздравить :Oj: ...
Лучше поздно, чем никогда :Oj: 
Присоединяюсь к всему, что прозвучало выше и от добавлю - Неиссякаемой энергии и творческих удач и приятной, теплой, уютной атмосферы тебе - всегда и везде! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Большое спасибо мои  дорогие!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Так приятно, утром получить ваши поздравления (после вчерашнего :Pivo:  ещё отхожуkuku). Пусть исполнятся  ваши пожелания, и вернуться к вам добром!!!
  А я вчера осмелилаль спеть песню Елены Ваенга "Ты" - для супруга, и песню "Бумажный кораблик" (пела Доронина)- для родных и друзей.  Начинаю петь благодаря форуму... Сказка "Репка" (где мышь Мордоворот) прошла "на ура".
 Очень рада тому, что вы есть у меня и благодарю всевышнего за то, что меня окружают позитивные и добрые люди. Вы - тоже моё окружение. Люблю! И надеюсь быть вам полезной и нужной. Благодарю вас!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*Ладушка*,
 желаю побольше верных друзей,любви безмерной, счастья бесконечного. :flower:

----------


## Курица

Дорогая *Ладушка*!Ты такой светлый, солнечный, радостный человечек, неутомимый (наверное, но батарейках "Энерджайзерс":biggrin:), я очень рада нашему с тобой знакомству и общению!!! Пусть поздно - но лучше поздно, чем никогда!ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Пусть у тебя все ладится, дела-спорятся, детки - радуют, муж - обожает и понимает. и разделяет (но:smile: - при этом - ВЛАСТВУЕТ!). ороших тебе заказов и душевных молодых, а также сговорчивых  и нежадных родителей молодых. 
Не взрослей, оставайся подольше просто Ладушкой!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

*Курица*,
*Ольвия*,
*innca*,
*lesyanew*,
*Раюшка*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Спасибо, мои хорошие!!!
http://*********ru/227843.jpg

----------


## Курица

*Ладушка*, спасибо за фото. Юбка - атас!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ладушка*,
 Ладушка! Оставайся всегда жизнерадостным лучиком солнца, своей улыбкой и безграничным обоянием озоряющей всё вокруг!
Удачи тебе, любви, здоровья, счастья! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Светлого, доброго, славного человечка поздравляю с днем рождения! *Ладушка,* счастья тебе! :flower:

----------


## lezi

*Ладушка*,
 Ты светлый человек
Всегда тепло с тобою
И День рождения твой
Событие для всех.
Пусть радует судьба и счастьем и любовью
И будет в жизни все
И радость и успех!!!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*KAlinchik*,
*Svetllana*,
*lezi*,
 Как же всё здорово!!! Вчера даже времени не было у монитора посидеть... А сегодня - поздравления от вас получаю. Всё делается к лучшему и вовремя... Большой вам рахмат! :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ладушка*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 Ладушки-ладушки; ладушки- оладушки
Сегодня день рождения у дорогой Ладушки!
Водим всем форумом  хоровод, 
Чтоб счастлива была ты целый год!
А чтоб красива, мила и стройна - 
Поднимем и пропустим бокальчик вина.
А чтоб Ладушку все вокруг любЫлЫ :Oj: 
Опрокинем махом стопарик текилЫ .....

Так и будем весь год бокал поднимать -
И Ладушке нашей здоровья желать...

Ой, и даже не сопьёмсиkuku

----------


## Ладушка

*pypss*,
СПАСИБО!!! :Ok: 
Добрый солнечный народ
Приглашаю в хоровод
Пусть веселья час прошёл
Адресат слова нашёл
Вместе с вами выпить рад
Зтот самый "адресат"
И за тёплые слова... 
выпью раз :Pivo: 
И выпью ...ДВА!!! :Pivo: 
Девочки я за ваши слова реально наливаю рюмочку. Присоединяйтесь... :br:  :br:  :Alcoholic:

----------


## Djazi

*Ладушка*,
 Ладушка , поздравляю тебя, землячка, с днём рождения :flower: 
Мне очень нравится твоё имя.  Оно такое красивое, нежное. Думаю, что и  ты  такая же.
*Хмуриться не надо, Лада!
Хмуриться не надо ,Лада!
Для меня твой  смех награда, Лада.
Даже  если станешь бабушкой
Всё равно  ты  будешь Ладушкой
Всё равно  ты  будешь Ладушкой, Лада!*

----------


## Ладушка

*Djazi*,
 Спасибо землячка!
А я Хайяма процитирую:
В одной руке цветы, в другой - бокал бессменный,
Пируй с возлюбленной, забыв о всей вселенной,
Покуда смерти смерч вдруг не сорвет с тебя,
Как с розы лепестки, сорочку жизни бренной.

Омар Хайям

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям... От всей души прими  и супругу передай пожелания счастья, любви и радости от каждого прожитого вместе дня. :flower:

----------


## Spring

*Ладушка*,
Ладушка, тебе от меня поздравления и этот незатейливый стишок:

Тебя сегодня с Днем Рожденья здесь все собрались поздравлять.
Хоть и недавно мы знакомы, позволь мне кое-что сказать:
Тебе желаю я: удачи и счастья женского сполна,
И чтобы в грусти иль веселье не оставалась ты одна.
И чтоб друзья тебя ценили, не предавали никогда,
А чаще в гости приходили, не исчезая на года.
Невзгоды пусть промчатся мимо, минует твой очаг гроза,
И не от слез, а лишь от смеха искрились чтоб твои глаза.
Желанья все чтоб исполнялись, коль нужен, спонсора найти,
И с гордо поднятой главой дорогой жизненной идти.
И чтоб за праздничным застольем хмельна была не от вина.
Чтоб жизнь твоя была прекрасна и cолнца вешнего полна.

----------


## Ладушка

*ОленькаАрт*,
 Спасибо! Обязательно передам. :flower: 
У нас всегда получается день рожденья как свадьба... и горько кричат. Вот такие особенности совместного дня рождения. :Aga: f

----------


## Ладушка

*Spring*,
 Людмила, спасибо дорогая!!! :flower: 
Стих - до самого сердца дошёл...

----------


## Ладушка

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!*
Девочку Олю с днём рождения!!!!!
Милая. будь всегда жизнерадостной и пусть жизнь тебя радует!!!!
Успехов и много приятных мгновений.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Лада, самые дружеские пожелания! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
http://www.netfuncards.ru/card169.html

----------


## Масяня

*Ладушка*,



> День рождения сегодня у О-ЛЯ-ЛЯ.


Девчёнки, милые"!!! С днём рождения вас!!! Вот, несколько дней не была, а здесь событий масса. Дева - мой самый любимый женский знак, потому как дочура у меня ДЕВА! А ещё в старину говорили, что именно из Дев получались самые лучшие жёны! Поэтому за вас дорогие, полные бокалы живительной влаги мы поднимаем и дружно до дна выпиваем. Счастья вам!!!

----------


## olgaleona

девочки! примите и от меня  самые искренние поздравления!:smile:

----------


## VictorH

*Ладушка*,примите мои поздравления  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  и песню веселую 
*Anna Lesko - Anicyka maya*.Правда по имени не подходит,но по стилю-как раз !!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Петровна*,
*svetlg2*,
*olgaleona*,
 Спасибо большое!  :flower: 
Очень приятно. Хомячки такие милые... на открытке. Пока они загружались позвонил ди-джей, я с ним по телефону разговариваю и тут голоса смешные... Спрашиваю у него: кто это разговаривает? Он отвечает - я... А я глазами источник ищу. Все игрушки у ребёнка пересмотрела. Монитор в спящем режиме - не сразу поняла, что оттуда голоса. Прикольно.
Жутко не хочется. чтобы день заканчивался...:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*VictorH*,
 Спасибо, мой хороший! Мой добрый и скромный друг! :flower: 
Надеюсь, что Вы мне на ушко скажете про что эта песенка...
Мне понравилась, очень. :Vishenka 04:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Ладушка*,
 С Днем рождения, Ладушка.  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

> Жутко не хочется. чтобы день заканчивался...


а мы тебя ещё и завтра поздравим!!!!....

----------


## Ладушка

*Не Подарочек*,
 Спасибо, Маргарита! :flower: 



> а мы тебя ещё и завтра поздравим!!!


Я ж так сопьюсь...**

----------


## Марисоль

*Ладушка*,
Ладуля!!!! Как удачно у меня сегодня заработал интернет, успела к тебе на День Варенья и мне ложечка достанется, может и румочка?
Я коротко - счастливой жизни и сполна - все чем богата и бедна она - до дна!!! 
Ты замечательный человек - это сразу видно, счастья  и удачи, здоровья и исполнения заветных желаний, спасибо за то что ТЫ ЕСТЬ  :Tender:

----------


## Ладушка

*Garmonia*,
 Моя потеря, - ты нашлась
Войди скорее в дом родной!
А днюха -то у меня вчерась была. А сегодня вот такое преприятнейшеее продолжение.
Я уже таю и таю... Спасибо и тебе за то, что... нашлась! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Всех педагогов!
С праздником, дорогие!!!
Здоровья вам, терпения и полного удовлетворения от вашего труда!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

ПРисоединяясь к поздравлению Ладушки, вторю - с новым МУчебным годом всех, имеющих хоть какое-то отношение к школе( а значит, всех - "Все мы родом из школы"). И - ложка дегтя:
Если школьников взять сто процентов,
И затем поделить их конкретно,
То пятнадцать из ста -хулиганы,
И ещё двадцать два-пофигисты,
Десять-это,стабильно,болваны,
Пять-способные,но эгоисты.
Двадцать восемь процентов-лентяи,
Пять-обманщики и негодяи,
Десять-вовсе ни мясо ни рыба:
Уж пришли на урок,так спасибо..

*Пять процентов выходит в остатке,
Вот поэтому в школе не сладко...
*

----------


## olgaleona

да уж...особенно тех кто до сих пор работает в системе образования:smile:

----------


## lezi

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.Все педагогов с 1 СЕНТЯБРЯ. Здоровья вам ,терпения и всех благ. :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

Поздравляю всех-всех-всех с Днем Знаний! Терпения вам , дорогие родители!
Особые поздравления учителям и низкий поклон за ваш труд по воспитанию и обучению наших бармалейчиков :Victory:

----------


## optimistka17

Поздравляю всех с началом ОСЕНИ!. Дай Бог, чтоб для нас ,для всех она была поистине Золотой!

----------


## tatusya

Спасибо всем за поздравление, хотя ох как не хочется снова в бой. В свою очередь всех с праздником, терпения и здоровья. Я в строю!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Если школьников взять сто процентов,
> И затем поделить их конкретно,
> То пятнадцать из ста -хулиганы,
> И ещё двадцать два-пофигисты,
> Десять-это,стабильно,болваны,
> Пять-способные,но эгоисты.
> Двадцать восемь процентов-лентяи,
> Пять-обманщики и негодяи,
> Десять-вовсе ни мясо ни рыба:
> ...



Только поэтому уже многие-многие годы я не поздравляю коллег, а *выражаю соболезнование по поводу начала нового года.*
Я очень люблю школу, школьников, но вспоминая все справки, отчеты, ведомости, ОШКИ, РИКИ, тарификацию, аттестацию, срезы, анализы, планы, а еще и творчеством и самоуправлением заниматься было надо,  т.е. сентябрь раньше 23.00.  домой не приходила, вы поймете меня почему именно "соболезнование"

----------


## Курица

> Поздравляю всех с началом ОСЕНИ!. Дай Бог, чтоб для нас ,для всех она была поистине Золотой!


А я желаю всем БАБЬЕГО ЛЕТА! Хотя рискую услышать(как говаривал один мой знакомый):"Какие бабы, такое и лето...":wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> А я желаю всем БАБЬЕГО ЛЕТА!


 Это будет поводом для новых поездок и новых встреч....

----------


## Марья

*Ладушка*,
 Ладуся, с огромным опозданием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Мне очень стыдно - как это я пропустила такое событие?  :Oj: 




> выражаю соболезнование по поводу начала нового года.


и я... и я... и я такого мнения....




> А я желаю всем БАБЬЕГО ЛЕТА!


опять не могу молчать! Бабье лето начинается 14 сентября. С Семина дня, а он 1 сентября по старому стилю, т.е. 14-го по новому....

----------


## solist64

Вчера на поздравление с началом учебного года услышал от знакомого директора школы: "Да пошел ты!" И тем не менее, среди нас очень много педагогов - *с Днем Знаний всех*. А знания никогда никому не мешали!

----------


## Ладушка

> присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям.


Марина!Большое спасибо! :flower:

----------


## naatta

*Ладушка*,
 Ладушка, зайка!!! Как я могла прощелкать твой День рождения!!!!:redface:
Прости, дорогая, что с опозданием, но все равно поздравляю тебя!!! :flower: 
Желаю тебе всегда оставаться Ладушкой-Душкой, быть в ладу с собой и всем окружающим миром, и всегда оставаться такой же ладной и справной, как и сейчас!!!:biggrin: Еще желаю здоровья всей твоей семье, чтобы вы друг друга всегда взаимно радовали!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

А всех друзей поздравляю и с 1 сентября, и с Бабьим летом и с началом осени, и самое главное, с началом нового замечательного периода в жизни!!! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Спасибо Наташенька! Вот как приятно, я сегодня сделала себе выходной и ваши с Мариной поздравления -  мне повод "намахнуть" коньячку.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Ладушка! Мне тоже обидно, 
Ведь день рожденья твой я пропустила
 Стихи, поэму для тебя не сочинила
Ведь в Феодоссии в то время я была
И утонули в море теплые слова...
Прости, родная, раз сегодня выходной,
 Коньяк, конечно, пей лишь дорогой
 Чтобы здоровье только поправлять
 И словно птица над землей летать
Желаю встречу на Урале сотворить
Россию всю собрать и удивить
А через год приехать в Крым,
Получше это , чем Париж и Рим
Желаю аватарку изменить
 Для нас для всех свое лицо открыть
Ну и , конечно, счастья, мира и любви
Коли задумала чего, то все смоги!

----------


## Януська

А у нас вчера был снег :))) Вот так 1 сентября - первый снег :) Сегодня уже -1, так что для нас лето кончилось. Оно вообще было очень коротким снег растаял только к 29 июня, а 1 сентября уже выпал...Вот так и живем!

----------


## KAlinchik

> А у нас вчера был снег :)))


Ну ни фига себе!:eek:
 Ян! С первым снегом тебя!:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всех училок бывших, настоящих, будущих, несостоявшихся и тех. кто в душе близок к этому, с СЕНТЯБРЁМ! Здоровья и терпения вам, милые! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*optimistka17*, Спасибо большое за поздравление! 
 Пусть мы не видели друг друга
Считаю вас своей подругой
Далекая и близкая
Людмила - оптимистка! :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

По-моему, училок надо не поздравлять, а сочувствовать им... Начинается пора мучений... :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:

Девчоночки-училочки, не обижайтесь на меня. Это я любя...  :flower: Если работа приносит удовольствие, она не может быть мучением (о вопросе зарплаты мы помолчим - я о самом процессе говорю...).
И как здорово, что в школах до сих пор работают люди, чьей безразмерной души хватает на многих...

----------


## Курица

> А у нас вчера был снег :))) Вот так 1 сентября - первый снег :) Сегодня уже -1, так что для нас лето кончилось. Оно вообще было очень коротким снег растаял только к 29 июня, а 1 сентября уже выпал...Вот так и живем!


http://*********ru/197218.jpg 
Подтверждаю снимком, сделанном в ГОРОДЕ ПОЛЯРНЫЕ ЗОРИ 18 мая этого года.
Меня провожают домой, туда, где в это время уже отцветает сирень...и первые , самые глупые, дети уже 1 раз купались...Да, воистину велика наша Россия...

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Доброе утро! Хочу совершить не скромный поступок и похвастаться своим семейным праздником. У меня сегодня розовая свадьба, очень хочется принять ваши поздравления и безумно приятные слова и стихи, которые вы умеете сочинять на лету(завидую). :smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*ОленькаАрт*,
 Поздравляю, дорогая! Стихи  не сочинила... Но искренне желаю процветания вашей семье! И чтобы каждый день радовали друг друга улыбками, признаниями в любви и поцелуями! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

( У нас сегодня тоже годовщина 17- лет со дня свадьбы).

----------


## KAlinchik

*ОленькаАрт*,
 Оль! Ну почему ж не скромно? Скромность-лучший путь к забвению!
 А розовая свадьба- єто здорово!

Поздравляя с розовой свадьбой, 
От всей души хочу вам пожелать 
Еще полвека или даже больше 
По жизни рядом весело шагать. 
Идти уверенной походкой, 
Путь впереди еще большой. 
Потери будут и находки, 
А вы всегда семьей одной.

 Были радуги, конечно,
Звёзды, грозы и мороз,
А сегодня день сердечный,
Праздник юных алых роз.
Десять лет прошли как в песне,
Поздравляю всей душой!
И желаю только вместе
Жить вам в радости большой.


Ольчик! Пусть у тебя сегодня осуществится песенка Миллион алых роз и муж завалит тебя ими!
Любви!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Да Оля, можно и в стихах
Но,главное, в душевных, теплых и простых словах
До свадьбы розовой вы вместо дошагали,-
За это время ближе и роднее стали
Окрепла ваша дружная семья,
Отные МЫ, нет больше Я
Для мужа ты авторитет
И это больше не секрет...
В день  свадьбы розовой ,ты получай цветы
В сияньи солнца рассцветаешь ты.
Пусть муж и дальше будет для тебя опорой
Влюбляется тебя он снова, снова...
 За Форум наш тебя он не ругает,
И каждый шаг твой понимает....

----------


## KAlinchik

> ( У нас сегодня тоже годовщина 17- лет со дня свадьбы).


Ладуля! Прими мои поздравления :

Кабы ведать, кабы знать бы,
Что несет судьбы виток?
И 17 лет со дня  свадьбы
Подошел черед и срок.
Да не станут будни серы!
Сохраняйте прежний блеск
Гармоничности и меры,
Веря в истинность чудес!
И за дружеским столом
Вспоминайте о былом!

Любви вам, как в день свадьбы! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*KAlinchik*,
 Спасибо, Алина! А какое название этому сроку соУместной жизТни?

----------


## optimistka17

Да Ладушка,17 тоже дата
И за тебя я очень рада...
 И каждый день ведь в прошлом честь по чести
 Его вы провожили достойно вместе
Еще три года,-будет и фарфор
Так 20 отмечают с давних пор...
А потому ты тоже поздравленья принимай
Заботой, лаской мужа окружай...

----------


## KAlinchik

> А какое название этому сроку соУместной жизТни?


Ты будешь смеяться, но по ходу у тебя сегодня тоже розовая свадьба!:biggrin:

Я это в тырнете нашла:
17 лет  Розовая свадьба Жене нужно дарить розы. Красные ...

а еще вот вариант:

17 лет. Оловянная свадьба. На эту годовщину супругам дарят оловянные изделия. 

Выбирай, Ладуль,  что сегодня хочешь: розы или олово...

Хотя вот что еще нашла:
16 лет свадьбы - не отмечается 
17 лет свадьбы - не отмечается


Так что если муж в курсе, что не отмечается, может прокатить тебя с застольем...

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Ладушка*,
 с годовщиной свадьбы- пусть в ваша жизнь будет -как весна. А если осень -то только золотая! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*optimistka17*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Не Подарочек*,
 Спасибо. девочки!
Очень хочется быть солидарной с Оленькой и выбрать розы... Но сегодня муж на огороде вырезает ботву у картошки...:confused::biggrin:
И похоже, что мне светит совсем другой букетик. :flower: 
 Хочу спросить у вас, можно ли мужу подарить нож? Он потерял свой охотничий и я видела, как в спортивном магазине он смотрел на ножи и даже знаю какой он приглядел. Но себе купить он не решается., вот бы ему сделать подарок.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ладушка*,
 Если хочет, покупай и дари! Я всегда мужу дарю, то что ему надо.

----------


## Раюшка

Оленька, Ладушка, поздравляю, милые наши девчоночки!!!
Пусть в ваших домах будет всегда солнечная безоблачная погода!

Пы. Сы. Ладушка, согласно примете, дарить колющее-режущее нельзя, поэтому, подарив такое, надо у мужа взять символически денежку (типа, ты ему продала).:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> 17 лет Розовая свадьба Жене нужно дарить розы. Красные ...


я в шоке...:eek: Всю жизнь розовая свадьба 10 лет была....

----------


## Ладушка

> типа, ты ему продала


Вот это выход! Пора уже переходить на коммерческую основу ... как-никак я без пяти минут "агентпосбытуиснабжению" :biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Всю жизнь розовая свадьба 10 лет была....


А что я, Марин, что я ? Сама обалдела, когда в инете нашла....

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Огромное, огромное всем спасибо!!! Как прияно!!!! Сама себе подарок сделала.:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ладушка, Ольнка - две яркие солнечные аваторки и их хозяйки! :flower: 
Примите скромные поздравления!  :flower: И безграничные пожелания! Всего - всего, чего хочется, о чем мечтается, о чем надежды! Пусть все будет так, как вы хотите!
И мож, в честь праздников покажите нам уже свои солнечные личики? :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> И мож, в честь праздников покажите нам уже свои солнечные личики?
> __________________


 и я о том  же....

----------


## Ладушка

*innca*,
*optimistka17*,
 Я ж с Узбекистана, вот в парандже и хожу..:smile:. Но специально для вас сейчас попробую выставить фото.

----------


## Ладушка

http://*********ru/324993.jpg

----------


## KAlinchik

Ладушка! Обояшка-красотулечка!

----------


## Ладушка

Не...  я сёдня точно напьюсь (шампанского)! У меня есть есчо один повод -1000-ное сообщение на форуме! Вот так да! :Vah: 
http://*********ru/311681.jpg 
Неплохо смотрюсь на фоне верблюда- земляк, как-никак!:biggrin:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

С удовольствием

http://*********ru/309632.jpg

----------


## ОленькаАрт

К сожалению не разобралась как повесить фото прямо на лист ответа, если кто-то знает, подскажите пожалуйста :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*ОленькаАрт*,
 это у тебя-то 10 лет свадьбы?! 
Оль, а сколько ж тебе лет? Уж больно девочкой выглядишь!

----------


## optimistka17

Ладушка ,а в дополнение к поздравлениям , надеюсь приятная новость.Только что вернулась с почты. Желтый конверт , нафаршированный дисками со свадеб и детских праздников отправила ценным  письмом в твою Свердловскую область... Дней через 7-10 получишь....

Попутно отчитываюсь,-просьбу аналогичную от Наташи выполнила.Другое письмо отправилось в Новосибирск...

----------


## Ладушка

*optimistka17*,
 Вот это подарок!!!!!
Буду дни считать, и конечно же - БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Уж больно девочкой выглядишь!


Ой, спасибочки за комплимент!!! Очень приятно, что ещё на девочку похожа. Это наверное меня мои дети в форме держат.:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Это наверное меня мои дети в форме держат


Боже мой! У тебя ещё и дети! Сколько и какой возраст?

----------


## Инна Р.

Ладушка, приятно познакомиться! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Ладушка*,
 Ой, а  я  совсем  не  захожу  в  эту  темку !!!!!

Ладусь, с  прошедшим  Днем  варенья !
Поздравляю  с  Днем  рожденья ! Желаю  счастья в личной  жизни-- ПУХ !!!!!
( я же по паспорту-- Пух)
Это  ты--Дева !  Я  тоже !
Ура ! Какой хороший  месяц  август-- У  мамы--21 августа, у  племянницы( Влады) --12, а У  ЛАДУШКИ-- 25 !!!!!
Здоровья, везения и музыки в сердце !!!!!!!!!:smile: :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людочка, спасибо!  :flower: Раюшка предрекала поздравления на целый год... Похоже её пожелания сбываются! А от тебя сегодня подарочек уже получен - песенка. Я всё ещё танцую :Party2:  :Party2:  не одна... твой твист.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки. солнечные наши, Оля, Лада! Успела, день ещё не закончился. Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!! :flower:  Будьте всегда красивы и любимы!

----------


## Курица

Девочки, как я рада, что тоже успела - вслед за Ириной- поздравить вас обеих с тем, что столько лет уже рядом с вами ваши НАСТОЯЩИЕ мужчины. Я в полной уверенности, что это так, в противном случае вы- такие активно-независимые-красиво-гордые-прекрасно-замечательные уже давно сделали бы им ручкой...Поэтому желаю вам сегодня НЕЗАБЫВАЕМОЙ брачной ночи...И пусть лепестки роз( с ващих розовых свадеб) укроют вас. девчонки, с головы до пят...И пусть вам сегодня еще раз предстоит пережить острую радость от того, что рядом - надежное мужское плечо...и не только...плечо!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ладушка

:Aleksey 01: 
Время, начинаю про Ильича рассказ,
Поскольку – именинник он у нас.
Время снова лозунги кричать,
И в этот день я не могу молчать!
К сожаленью, не знаю Вас я лично,
И виртуально знаю Вас не долго…
И всё ж, отбросив всякие приличья,
Поздравить Вас - считаю своим долгом.
Пусть Вас не покидает вдохновенье,
И пусть в душе горит страстей накал.
Маэстро, наш учитель,
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!
Наш гордый СОКОЛ ИБН АКСАКАЛ!
 :Mr47 04:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Ильич! родной! тебя мы поздравляем!
ты гордость наша и краса!
тебе мы счастия желаем!
чтоб ты красиво  прожил бы ещё полста! :Pivo:

----------


## KAlinchik

Ильич! Я как всегда , третья! Ну и соответсвенно : никода не расставаться с любовью!
А вообще:
 начало только прожито, и впереди вся жизнь!
А опыта-то нажито, столько , что лишь держись!
И жить теперь уверено хочу я пожелать!
Удачи Вам немеренно!И лишь любви желать!

----------


## optimistka17

Ильич! Тебе сегодня 50!
[/I][/U]Не знаю ,этому ты рад или не рад…
Полвека прошагал ты ,Аксакал,
Не плакал, не скулил и не ворчал…
Ты в Запорожье не последний человек
И не одну семью соединил навек.
На Форуме ты слов на ветер не бросаешь
И очень даже многим помогаешь
А крымский слет на свои плечи взял,
В Песчаном каждый день нас удивлял
Давление, проблемы ты пытался скрыть
На карте было «Быть или не быть»
И как итог, скажу я прямо,
Что Слету не нужна реклама
И одному тебе теперь решать,
Кого на Тамадею дальше звать
Чтоб поберечь Светлану , твою Фею
Советов даже я давать не смею
Как рада, что ее ты на работу взял
Ты за нее в ответе, Аксакал!.
И в Феодосии мы вместе отдыхали,
У компов с Максом прочно зависали
Ильич! Ты знаешь, есть везде друзья!
 Приятно сознавать, что среди них и я…
К тебе с любой проблемой я звоню
И получаю консультацию твою
В твой  день рожденья я слегка теряюсь
Ведь пред тобой , Ильич я преклоняюсь.
Не надо ведь тебе дежурных слов
А как иначе, коль хочу, чтоб был здоров!
В Днепропетровск , чтоб в гости приезжал
И Свету-Фею, чтоб с собою брал….
Хочу, чтобы работа по душе была
Чтоб слышал только добрые слова
Чтоб «Панасоник « дальше процветал,
Чтоб в Турции , Идьич, ты отдыхал
Хочу, на Форуме  тебя ,чтоб уважали
И правильно тебя, чтоб понимали
Ты не железо. Ты ведь Человек!
Так будь же счастлив целый век
Почти кричалкой здесь закончу я
Да здравствует 8 сентября
Ильич родился,-песни пой и пей!
За Ильича и за его друзей!
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][U][I]

----------


## Dium

*Ильич, с днем рождения!*
Пятьдеесят годков - ей-ей,
Как тут не заметить:
Этот славный юбилей
Надо нам отметить.
Чтоб испробовать коньяк,
Да поддать бы жару
И сказать, примерно, так:
"Слава юбиляру".

----------


## Мишкина

С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!
ВЛАДИМИРУ  ИЛЬИЧУ ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ .....

Не одессит и не москвич,
Запорожский казак ты ИЛЬИЧ!
Я знаю, все как саранча,
Спешат поздравить ИЛЬИЧА!
Водки, вина, магарыча
Будет полно у ИЛЬИЧА!
Мы б тоже из того "ключа"
Хлебнули все за ИЛЬИЧА!
И танец страстный ча-ча-ча
Сплясали все для ИЛЬИЧА!
Мы знаем, только бросишь клич,
И все придут к тебе, ИЛЬИЧ!!!
Но...
Далеко мы в этот день...
Но ...
Поздравлять тебя не лень!

На кухне дома все нальем,
И за твое здоровье пьем!
С любовью, от тебя "торча",
Мы выпьем все за ИЛЬИЧА!
Все в жизни ты сумел постичь!
Ты настоящий мужчина, ИЛЬИЧ!
Все, хватит мне куплеты стричь...
Ну, что же, за тебя, ИЛЬИЧ!!!

Целуем, обнимаем...
МИШКИНЫ

----------


## zizi

Ильич!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
От всего сердца! :Ok:

----------


## Петровна

Ильич, с днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Сегодня тебя ждет сюрприз.  :Aga:  :Oj: :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

Ильич, поздравляю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Целую крепко-крепко!

----------


## Януська

Ильич, дорогой, лови поздравления и из Заполярья! :)

Никому не открою секрет,
Хочу что б Ильич наш прожил сотню лет! 
Что б здоровье не подкачало,
Что бы солнце с утра встречало.

Что  бы деньги лились рекою,
Было б близким легко с тобою,
Что б удача не улетела,
Что бы все что задумал - сделал!

----------


## naatta

> Попутно отчитываюсь,-просьбу аналогичную от Наташи выполнила.Другое письмо отправилось в Новосибирск...


Людмилка!!! Спасибище тебе огроменное!!! Уррраааа!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А ты говорила в начале сентября тебе напомнить, а я думаю, напоминать уже, или еще нет, а ты сама все-все помнишь!!!! УРРРРААААААА!!!!! Спасибо тебе!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

Ладушку и Оленьку поздравляю со свадебными датами!!! :flower: 
Желаю, чтобы чувства не угасали, а разгорались еще ярче с каждым днем!!!
Любви, терпения и миллион поцелуев!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Вот так всегда получается!!!!! Думал, что приду на работу в понедельник и раньше всех поздравлю Ильича дорогого, но..... многие форумчане оказались намного проворнее меня. И это радует.
Ко всем вышесказанным словам искренне присоединяюсь!

В этот день 50 тебе стало. 
Много пройдено трудных дорог. 
Пятьдесят для истории мало 
А для жизни порядочный срок. 

И сегодня грустить ты не пробуй, 
И улыбок для нас не жалей, 
День какой у тебя особый - 
Называется он юбилей. 

Юбилей - это круглая дата, 
Значит, столько-то с нуликом лет 
Миновало с тех пор, как когда-то 
Ты решил появиться на свет. 

Хоть года нам считать не пристало, 
Но приметам коварным назло 
Мы желаем, чтоб больше осталось, 
Чем уже безвозвратно ушло, 
Чтобы не было места печали, 
От которой ты вешал бы нос, 
Чтобы максимум - звонкого смеха, 
Чтобы минимум - горестных слез, 
Чтобы дети здоровыми были 
Чтобы внуками полнился дом. 
Ну, а если же что-то забыли - 
Не беда, пожелаем потом!

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!, ЮНЫЙ ТЫ НАШ!!!!!!!!

----------


## naatta

А дорогого ИЛЬИЧА поздравляю с Днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Желаю здоровья, удачи, материального благополучия и душевного спокойствия!!!

Владимир - имя гордое,
Владимир - имя твердое,
Его произношу
Со всею русской твердостью,
Со всею русской гордостью
И милости прошу:
Подняться за Владимира,
Равняться на Владимира
И выпить за Владимира
По полному ковшу!

----------


## lutiklara

Ильич - вы мой кумир! Желаю благ всех-превсех!!!!!!

----------


## БОС

ИЛЬИЧ!!!!
Не мне Вам говорить, как я Вас ЛЮБЛЮ!!!
От семейства Бондарь к Вам с наилучшими поздравлениями!!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!!

----------


## olgaleona

ильич!!!!!!!!!!!! солнышко!!!!!!!!!!!! мы пьем?  с днем рождения вас!...от всего сердца!!!!!!!!!!!!! с меня подарок!!!!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Ларисочка

Ильич,-неиссякаемого вдохновения!!! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Самый наш верный и преданный мужчина! Добрый и щедрый! Ильич, поздравляю Вас!!!
Пусть всегда будет вот такое настроение - :Ok: , пусть в душе цветут -  :flower: , пусть жизнь будет приятной, как этот напиток (отличного качества)- :Pivo: , пусть почаще приходится - :biggrin:,:smile:!

----------


## maknata

С днём рожденья, товарищ Ильич!
И по форуму бросим мы клич:
Дружно все мы поднимем бокалы
За здоровье любимого аксакала!
Пожелаем любви и удачи -
У тебя не должно быть иначе!
Пожелаем добра, вдохновенья,
И побольше счастливых мгновений,
Неба ясного, звёзд самых ярких,
И приятных судьбы подарков,
50 - лишь начало пути,
По которому ещё долго идти,
В окруженьи любимой жены и детей,
И в компании добрых друзей.
Ясный взгляд, заразительный смех -
Это ты, наш Мистер Успех! :Oj:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Марисоль

50 - уже "пробило" - не беда
Это же прекрасный  возраст - да-да-да!
И хотя уже не 20 -
Жизнью стоит наслаждаться -
Петь, шутить, хохмить, смеяться,
тамадить, кутить, влюбляться,
спортом тоже заниматься,
По-простому   -   "ОТРЫВАТЬСЯ"
ВАМ     В С Е Г Д А!!!    :Pooh Birth Day:

----------


## Ильич

СПАСИБА!

Встречаем юбилей в трудовом порыве,  открутил три свадьбы пятница, суббота, воскресенье... и сегодня день рожденья... нам день продержаться да ночь отлежаться......
От Мишкиных жду КИНО!
Спасибо за теплые слова они греют... и бодрят.... 

ЭЭЭХ..... дожился....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ильич*,
 Прими, аксакал, и мои поздравленья
В этот круглый день варенья!
Ты ж знаешь, что я с утра не пью -
Сейчас за тебя 50 граммм чайку налью...
В обед 50 вина за твоё здоровье пропущу...
Вспомню Крым, всплакну и немного погрущу....
В вечерочком я за твоё здоровье оторвусь
Налью все 150 и от радости напьюсь!

----------


## manja

Присоединяюсь, Ильич, ко всем пожеланиям с днем рождения
и желаю восхищаться и удивляться каждому новому дню, каждому новому празднику........
Улыбнитесь, солнце то какое..................
С днем рождения................

----------


## optimistka17

Вставлю я свои пять копеек опять.
Хухрындику сегодня 25!
 У музыкантов одессит наш обитает
Наверно,там и поздравленья принимает....

----------


## Анюша

Ильич! И я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям. сказанным уже... С Днем Рождения!!!!


И Хухындрыка с днем рождения!

----------


## Элен

*Ильич*,
 С днём рожденья!
Всего самого доброго и наилучшего на пути. :Ok: 
Жаль,что мы  не  знакомы в реале.Ведь  таких  мужчин нужно знать в лицо...:wink:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Володечка!!! Поздравляю тебя, дорогой, с маааленьким юбилеищем! Оставайся таким, каким мы мы тебя знаем: зарядной батареей, реальным оптимистом, изысканым кавалером, искренним другом и просто КЛАССНЫМ МУЖЧИНОЙ!!!*
* Мой подарок скоро тебя найдет. :wink:*

----------


## Ильич

*ХУХРЫНДЫКУ*

Диме ровно вполовину от того что Ильичу
И когда трусы* бросаю, отдуши я хохочу!
Молод ты, а это значит у тебя все впереди
Вперед и вверх лети, рости, живи!

* Я про "Димины трусы" кто знает тот поймет...

----------


## lezi

Ильич!

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

С днем рождения!!!! 

Ты яркий человек,
И всем тепло с тобою!
И день рождения твой,
Событие для всех!
Пусть радует судьба,
Здоровьем и любовью,
И будет в жизни все 
И радость и успех!!!!!!

----------


## Виталич

*С Днюхой, Ильич!!!*  :br:

----------


## Раюшка

Дорогие форумчане!
Подставляйте-ка стаканИ,
Мы вам водочки нальём
И расскажем вот о чём.

Правда это или ложь, но 
В славном граде Запорожье
Пятьдесят годков назад
Мальчик Вова родилсЯ.

Рос он сильным и красивым,
Ну, а речь – так всем на диво –
Только он заговорит,
Юмор яркий заискрит.

Годы шли, росла  и слава,
И теперь, скажу вам прямо, 
В Запорожье даже дичь
Знает, кто такой Ильич!

Не успел он оглянуться, 
Как полтинник «подтянулся», 
В дверь стучит, но – что за бред? –
Ильичу ведь меньше лет!

Весел он, горяч, напорист,
Сил ему не занимать,
И легко заткнёт за пояс
Он двоих по двадцать пять.

С ним его Светлана-Фея
Ему светит, его греет, 
Радость светлую даря
В каждый день календаря.

Про любимца-аксакала
Мы б могли сказать немало…
Кто-то может завопить:
«МногА букАФФФ!!! Давайте пить!!!»

Дорогие форумчане!
Водка греется в стакане…
Выпьем же, «Ура!» крича
За полтинник Ильича!

----------


## skomorox

*Раюшка*,
 :Ok:

----------


## lesyanew

*Ильич*,
С днём рождения!!! С юбилеем!!!
Новых достижений, неиссякаемой энергии, творческих успехов!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ильич,*!
Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Всё что сказали, всё что пожелали, пусть сбывается, пусть исполняется.

----------


## Курица

Зажигается свеча
в день рожденья Ильича!
Почему одна - для рифмы...
Но вторая - тут же вспыхнет,
И еще, еще, еще – 
будет торту горячо!!!
Вот уж – хочешь, иль не хочешь –
Но полтинник - круто очень!
Ведь от  нас не убежишь –
Проставляйтесь  же, Ильич!

Хоть полвека позади,
Улыбнись – вперед иди! 
Главное, что годы эти
Дороги тебе, как дети:
Каждый год – какой-то опыт,
Пусть в душе – неясный ропот:
«Неужели, блин, старею…»
Успокойся поскорее – 
Хоть и круглые года,
А душа-то – молода!!!

И …приятнейший «оскал»…
И…кликуха «АКСАКАЛ»…
И…с тобою рядом – Фея!
И…на Форуме все млеют
От вниманья Ильича!
(Значит, кровь-то горяча!)

И поэтому кричу:
Я в Песчаное хочу,
В «Тамадею» к Ильичу,
А иначе – заскучу…
Нет, конечно, заскучаю…
Поздравляю! Поздравляю!

http://*********ru/304547.jpg

----------


## Раюшка

> Я в Песчаное хочу,
> В «Тамадею» к Ильичу,


Мы от этой "Тамадеи"
Тихо до сих пор балдеем...:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ДИМЕ-ХУХРЫНДИКУ! С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!

Хорош собою, грамотен, умён,
А голос – до чего приятный баритон!
Срывает он аплодисменты
И от поклонниц комплименты.
Немудрено, что двадцать пять –
Пора расцвета, время, чтоб блистать!
И в этот день мы пожелаем Диме
Всего добиться, что ему необходимо!

И небольшой Пы.Сы. Про "Димины трусы".
Счастливые трусов не надевают -
Они их с удовольствием бросают!:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> И в этот день мы пожелаем Диме
> Всего добиться, что ему необходимо!


Присоединяюсь! Дима, хоть ты нас и редко навещаешь, но мы тебя помним!!! Заглядывай к нам, иногда! Пусть сбывается все, что тебе сегодня пожелали! :Pivo:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Ильич,  поздравляю  с  Днем  Рождения !
http://www.voicecards.ru/item/pozdra...y/149/955.html
Пусть  твое  сердце  согревает  тепло  сентябрьских  дней, 
в  доме--  тепло  семьи, 
на  работе--тепло  душевной  компании,
а  на  форуме--  тепло  искренних  друзей ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Sens

Ильич, люблю, целую, поздравляю! :flower:

----------


## Sens

Дима - с днюхой, и чтоб всегда было на "во!"  :Ok:

----------


## Ариец

Поздравляю тебя Дима!
Поздравляю вас Ильич!
Всего, что вам необходимо
и,чтоб не взял вас паралич.

----------


## Раюшка

> и,чтоб не взял вас паралич.


Перевожу на русский язык: Ариец желает вам здоровья!:biggrin:

(Есть же в арсенале ведущих итальянское и японское поздравление. Теперь ещё будет арийское...:biggrin:).

----------


## olgaleona

дима..прими и от меня самые искренние поздравления!:smile:

----------


## Djazi

*Ну вот, оказывается, у нас  празднуют свои дни Варенья самые  драгоценные форумчане - мужчины, красавцы, таланты, любимцы публики и женщин, ИЛЬИЧ И ДИМА_ХУХРЫНДИК. А я  чуть не опоздала, просто у меня тоже начинаются в семье сплошные днюхи и вот готовлюсь.
Мальчики, поздравляю вас с вашим праздником, очень приятно, что вы родились под созвездием ДЕВЫ.  Под этим знаком рождаются очень богатые люди, особенно среди мужчин. Но, я уверена, что вы богаты  не только материально, но и  духовно. Поэтому я вам желаю с первую очередь Счастья ,  Любви И Здоровья!*

----------


## Ильич

> Поздравляю тебя Дима!
> Поздравляю вас Ильич!
> Всего, что вам необходимо
> и,чтоб не взял вас паралич.


Типун тебе на язык!
Тьфу тьфу тьфу......

----------


## Януська

> Поздравляю тебя Дима!
> Поздравляю вас Ильич!
> Всего, что вам необходимо
> и,чтоб не взял вас паралич.


Игорь, ЖЖЕШЬ!! :biggrin: Раюха, он у тебя муж, достойный своей жены!  :Ok:

----------


## хухрындик

Девочки, мальчики, огромное спасибо. Ильич, отдельное спасибо за стихи! Djazi, спасибо за теплые слова!
Прошу прощения, что редко появляюсь. Очень много забот, кроме работы..... :smile:

----------


## Масяня

*хухрындик*,
*Ильич*,


вот что значит давно не появляться на форуме... Это я о себе, замотанной делами.

Дорогие наши МУЖЧИНЫ!!!
С Днём рождения Вас!
Речей я пафосных толкать не буду, 
а просто так, поздравлю от души.
И не бросайте нас...

----------


## azu4ena

поздравляю наших мальчиков с днем варенья,а пожелаю- большой,крепкой *мужской силы,*она ведь нам так нужна!Живите долго как горы! и радуйте нас!

----------


## Ильич

ВСЕМ спасибо!
Отдельное ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ПЕТРОВНЕ (Питер)
Петровна, когда мне от тебя вручили коньяк... я понял что я тебя люблю еще крепче! И что, этот должок я тебе так просто не отдам, так я не сумею....
Через пространство и время бутылка материализовалась в моих руках ровно в 15-00 в день рождения... Прям не Петровна а Акокопян из Питера....
Дас ис фантастишььььььььььь

----------


## optimistka17

Да, денек близок к завершению, а про танкистов никто и не вспомнил. А ведь сегодня их праздник. Может у нас есть жены танкистов,а? 
Тогда поздравляю...

----------


## optimistka17

16 сентября я ожидала с нетерпеньем,-
У ЛЮДЫ ПУХОВОЙ СЕГОДНЯ -ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!
И зная Люду , я могу сказать,-
Не будет она возраст свой скрывать
Догадываюсь, Форум будет удивляться,-
Сегодня Люде -дважды восемнадцать...
Смотрела в Киеве,-пыталась угадать,-
Решила 30, а душою 25!
В ней энергетика такая молодая,
Певунья наша очень заводная.
Она из тех, что вовсе не стареют
С двумя косичками девченки молодеют!
На Форуме Людмила -яркая звезда
А диск её готова слушать я всегда.
Есть в песнях музыка и есть её душа,
Ну до чего ж Людмила хороша!
Свою рекламу ты умело продвигаешь
Клиентов славных ты сама приобретаешь
Нет, не сама, я знаю, Толик рядом есть
Мужчина, понимающий тебя и это честь
Вы на работе и порою дома вместе
Он добр к тебе скажу без всякой лести
Ведь музыка его ,да и твои слова,
Когда я слушала меня свели с ума.
Тебе я в день рожденья здесь хотела пожелать
Творить ,любить, работать, созидать!
И деньги за шедевры получать, 
Чтобы смогла достойно отдыхать
Ну ,например, в Песчаное приехать летом , в Крым.
Зачем Париж и Лондон? И какой-то Рим?
Не ощущай ты прибавленья лет,
В душе -ребёнок,-это твой секрет...

----------


## ПУХОВА

*optimistka17*,
 Я  ЗНАЛА-- ТЫ  БУДЕШЬ  ПЕРВОЙ !!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Спасибо за  искренние слова !  Спасиииибиииище ! :Oj:  :Vah:  :Ok: 
Я  эти  стихи  сохраню на  долгую и незабываемую память !
Это  Эксклюзив ! Ура !!!!  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*optimistka17*,
 Толик  рядом !  Прослезился..... :Pivo:

----------


## tatusya

Людочка,дорогая! С днем рождения!
Чудес на свете не бывает, 
И юность не вернуть назад. 
А годы, словно льдинки, тают, 
Но стоит ли о них вздыхать? 
С годами женщина мудрее, 
И в ней другая красота, 
И поступь гордая, и статность 
Очарования полна. 
Чтоб дольше это сохранить, 
Желаем счастливо прожить, 
Не волноваться, не грустить, 
А главное - здоровой быть!

----------


## optimistka17

> И юность не вернуть назад.


Вы обе можете делить свой возраст на два и юность возвращается...

----------


## Sens

Представьте, форумчане в ярких цыганских нарядах выстраиваются для поздравлений. Соло на бубне - наверное, Владимир Ильич!

На стене висит гитара,
а струна болтается.
Поздравляем мы Людмилу,
да как полагается!

Эх, мать,
слышишь, мать!
Пусть любовь сведёт с ума!
Эх, мать, слышь, мать,
А здоровья будет - тьма!

----------


## Раюшка

Нашу Люду Пухову
Поздравляю с днюхою!!!:smile:

Это все стихи, на которые я способна после тяжёлого юбилея... Бывает так - в некоторые "базарные" дни типа суббот валяюсь на диване, а в понедельник - пашу...

Людочка, ты восхитительна, женственна, талантлива и необычайно человечна... Оставайся  такой всегда!!! :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Девушка с гитарой
Не девушка с веслом
Девушка с гитарой
Не пойдет на слом

Даже спустя годы
Будет она петь
На дисках ее голос 
Не сможет постареть

Девушку с гитарой
Форума семья
Поздравляет ныне
В том числе и я.

----------


## denger30

*Людмила Пухова*
Присоеденяюсь к поздравлениям. От всего сердца поздравляю с Днем рождения!!! :flower: 
     Пусть не будет слез,
     Дарят море роз,
     Любят, уважают,
     Милой называют!!! :flower: 
[img]http://s14.******info/55f4874e51c22de8b757ae65dbf9d44d.gif[/img]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Люда, прими и мои поздравления с Днём Рождения! Искренне тобой восхищаюсь, красавицей, умницей, креативщецей, талантищем! Пусть эти качества ещё больше расцветают! Как можно больше пусть будет почитателей твоего таланта и выхода на мировую сцену! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

Людочка! Поздравляю с днём рождения! Счастья, здоровья, удачи и процветания! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Януська

Люда, не могу пройти мимо :))) Тоже от всей души поздравляю тебя, ты СУПЕР!!!

----------


## naatta

Дорогую Людмилку Пухову поздравляю с Днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Желаю неземной любви, крепкого здоровья, и неиссякаемого источника творчества!!! Радуй всех нас и своих поклонников своими песнями, своей улыбкой, своей добротой и будь счастлива!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Дорогую Людмилку Пухову поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!


Присоединяюсь! Людочка, всегда, везде, во всем пусть тебе улыбается удача, пусть тебя радуют успехи, пусть душа поет, глаза светятся радостью и живется легко и приятно!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*naatta*,
*innca*,
*Януська*,
*maknata*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*denger30*,
*Ильич*,
*Раюшка*,
*optimistka17*,
*Sens*,
*tatusya*,
Спасибо  За  Поздравление !!!!!! :Vah: 
НЕсмотря  на  дождь и  холод,  ваши пожелания  создают  невероятно   теплое  и  солнечное  настроение !!!! :Aga: 
Я  два   года  подряд работала в этот  день свадьбы, ну а в этот  раз- выходная. 
Проведаю родителей и брата. И за  вас  всех  обязательно скажу  тост !!!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

*ЛЮДА!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/302339.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Людочку, землячку и я пРаздравляю!
Счастья и радости море желяю
А так же успехов в жизни личной
И чтоб работа была только отличной!

----------


## Djazi

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  *Людмила- в переводе, милая людям. Поздравляю Людочка с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Желаю блистать и светить всегда, везде и всюду. Здоровья, любви, счастья и близких людей рядом. Новых встреч, новых песен, новых добрых знакомых.* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Очарование*,
*Djazi*,
 Спасибо за цветы и добрые пожелания ! :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 :Libelle 1: 
Пусть хорошим будет слух!
Пусть побольше будет днюх!
Чтоб клиент был не лопух!
Чтоб задор твой не потух!
И в делах чтоб острый нюх!
С днём роженья Люда!
Пух. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Людмила Пухова, с Днём рождения!

На короля есть королева, - 
Таков девиз практичных Дев! 
На высоте бывает Дева 
Там, где порой бессилен Лев! 

Ты неразгаданная тайна, 
Неуловимая игра! 
Ты Дева вовсе не случайно! 
Ну, с Днём рождения! Ура!

Здоровья, любви и вдохновения!

----------


## цветок

Людочка! С днём рождения!Здоровья,счастья,творческих успехов!

----------


## Петровна

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Людочка, поздравляю с днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Все мои пожелания здесь....
Автоматический улучшатель настроения :)

----------


## Ольвия

*Людочка!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Поздравляю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Люда!Поздравляю! Лучше поздно, чем никогда, поэтому от души тебе желаю постоянного вдохновения и реализации всех твоих планов!
Удачи тебе, Людочка, во всем! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,


Людмилка! Дорогая, вот я смотрю на твои фотографии и думаю - вот для меня эталон образа МС, ведущей, певицы. Красива, великолепно сложена, бархатный голос, умница. Когда Бог раздавал свои дары, ты, дорогая, была в очереди первая. Поэтому только пожелание- береги себя!
Низкий поклон твоим родителям! А тебе - блистать! Потому что все остальное у тебя есть! 

Верных друзей, благодарных клиентов, восторженных поклонников-фанатов твоего творчества!!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*KAlinchik*,
*Svetllana*,
*Ладушка*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
*цветок*,
*Ольвия*,
*Петровна*,
 Спасибо за  поздравление !!!!!!! Мой  день  рождения-16 сентября  2008-- самый  поздравительный !!!!!!!!! Ура !  Я  с  Вами !!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Людмила, с огромным удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!  :flower:  А Светланка прямо мои мысли озвучила... Пою громко на мотив "Хэппи бёздея"
"С днем рожденья тебяяяяя..
Поздравляю любяяяяяя...
С днем рожденья, с днем рожденья, с днем рожденья тебяяяяяяяяяяяяя..."

----------


## Курица

*ЛЮДМИЛА*, только что пришла с юбилея - не могла не выйти на форум, а тут поздравляют одну из самобытнейших ДИВ и ДЕВ нашего приятного общества! Последней поздравлять трудно - все сказано, но я присоединяюсь к словам наших девчонок и мальчишек и желаю НИКОГДА не превратиться в нудную и серую личность, жалующуюся на жизнь и безрадостное окружение! ЗАЖИГАЙ на радость людям и себе - молодой, красивой и талантливой!
*С днем варенья!*
http://*********ru/316701.jpg

----------


## lezi

Хоть и поздно,но лучше поздно,чем никогда.

Людочка!!!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Здоровья,счастья,творческого успеха и всего самого хорошего! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## lesyanew

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Людмила, с Днём рождения! Оставайся всегда таким же милым, светлым человечком! Счастья тебе, добра и всего самого наилучшего! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*lesyanew*,
*Марья*,
*lezi*,
*Курица*,
 Спасибо за поздравления !!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## solist64

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Лучше поздно, чем никогда! С Днем рожденья, Люда! Удачи тебе и парнаса!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Людмила-
ДОТОШНА, ПАМЯТНА. АКТИВНА
НЕ ДЕВА-НАСТОЯЩИЙ КЛАД. 
 ЧТО  Ж, ЧТО ЧЕЛОВЕК ОНА ТАКОВСКИЙ
ВЕДЬ ДЕВОЙ БЫЛ И ЦИОЛКОВСКИЙ.
С Днем рождения Люда. :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

я опять все прозевала! люда!!! творческой удачи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

ВСЕХ  ЛЮДОЧЕК  с  Днем  Ангела !!!!!!
Людочки-  Людям  милые !
Ура !

----------


## KAlinchik

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Шо, опять пить?!
Сегодня, Люд, да?
У меня мама Людмила...

----------


## ПУХОВА

*KAlinchik*,
 Просто  Дни  Ангела  у  других   Имен  - несколько( а иногда- и --надцать)
в  году !!!!!:smile:
А  *День Людмилы*-- только  *28* и *29 сентября*. А во всех поздравлялках  вообще  только 29 сентября  пишется  :Vah:  :Oj: 
А  Людмил  много  на  форуме, вот и хотелось Поздравить !!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

А  30 сентября- ВЕРЫ, НАДЕЖДЫ, ЛЮБВИ !

----------


## optimistka17

Да, сегодня и мой праздник. Мои именины.. Поздравляю всех тезок... Дай Бог нам счастья и любви. Мы ведь "ЛЮДЯМ МИЛЫЕ..."

----------


## Инна Р.

> Дай Бог нам счастья и любви


И счастья и любви и всех всех вам благ, МИЛЫЕ! :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Девченки! С днем ангела!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## naatta

Всех МИЛАШЕК с Днем Ангела!!!
Оставайтесь всегда такими: Милыми, добрыми, ласковыми, умными и талантливыми!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Януська

А у меня мама Людмила :)))

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые Люды, Милы, Людмилки, Милочки, Люси и Люсеньки, а еще - ЛЮСИ (несклон.)!!! Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям. Ангела-Хранителя ВАМ всем на вашем жизненном пути!!!! *НАЖМИТЕ НА ССЫЛОЧКУ _ ЭТО ВАМ ОТ МЕНЯ!!!!*
http://*********ru/316600.gif

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милые девчёнки! И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Всех вас чмоки-чмоки в щёчки! :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Ну я всех Людмил поздравляю, оставайтесь такими же Людям Милые и пусть вас все вокруг радует и умиляет...

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ! По ходу и у меня сегодня день ангела, а то меня Люда на мысль натолкнула в конце концов и свои именины узнать, открываю, а там у Алины -29 сентября...:biggrin:
Даааа, придется сегодня точно пить...

----------


## Курица

> По ходу и у меня сегодня день ангела



http://*********ru/322747.gif
Алиночка, а это тебе руководство к действию, после того, как ...



> придется сегодня точно пить

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Даааа, придется сегодня точно пить...
> __________________


 :Ok: :biggrin:
*29 сентября*- именины -  Прокофий, *Людмила*, Виктор, Григорий, Иосиф, Осип
*30 сентября*- именины -  Зиновий, Мирон, Любовь, Надежда, Вера, Софья, Илья,  
                                   Иван, Дмитрий

----------


## optimistka17

Я сделала себе сегодня подарок. И по случаю именин , и по случаю приближающегося Дня Учителя... Сходила на концерт и спектакль посмотрела... Добрую комедию... Отдыхаю... И вам советую...

----------


## Марья

Девочки, дорогие, всех МАМОЧЕК с праздником!!! 30 сентября - день Веры, Надежды, Любови и матери их Софьи - покровительниц всех рожавших женщин. До революции этот день был русским 8 марта. А еще сегодня нужно вспомнить и обязательно поблагодарить тех, кто нам рожать помогал. Я своей акушерке песню на радио заказала, поскольку телефона не знаю.
Так что, бабоньки, с праздником нас!!! Здоровья нам и нашим деткам.

ПыСы..Моей детке сегодня 15 лет... :Oj:

----------


## KAlinchik

народ! Да что ж за жизнь такая! Что ни день-то праздник!
 Я так сопьюсь....
 А если серьезно, то всем мамочкам желаю, что б их детки, были здоровыми, послушными и счастливыми и тогда счастливыми будем мы...

----------


## Раюшка

Марьюша, поздравляю тебе и твоего "детёныша"...:smile: :flower: 

Мамашки, с праздником!!! Пусть ваши дети всегда оправдывают ваши самые большие надежды! :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

Всех мамочек, а также именинниц - с праздником! :br: 

Пусть наши детки подольше чувствуют себя детками, потому что у них есть мы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Дорогие форумчане, надеюсь, вы помните о том что хороший-любимый-общий праздник на Руси принято отмечать и праздновать "загодя", т.е. заранне минимум за 3-4 дня.
Вот и в очередной раз сбылось ЭТО - день учителя, который на нас нападет в воскресенье, уже отмечаем сегодня - в пятницу.
А поэтому, спешу, УРА! Я ПЕРВЫЙ!!!!!!, поздравть всех форумчан, у кого педагогическое образование, в том числе и Я (закончил Гродненский гос университет им. Я. Купалы, я - преподаватель музыки и дирижер), с Днем Учителя!!!!
Пожелать хочется всего-Всего-ВСего-ВСЕго-ВСЕГо-ВСЕГО самого доброго и хорошего!
и денег много всем!
Люблю, целую, Макс.

----------


## Ольвия

Всех-всех с Днем учителя!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Два раза в год я получаю огромное наслаждение, потому что работаю с любимой публикой. Это выпускные и День учителя.
Для меня профессия педагога, это не просто род деятельности. Позвольте, я вставлю в виде поздравления начало моего конферанса с городского конкурса "Учитель года".

       Удивительный это дом – школа! Здесь все перемешалось: детство и зрелость, юность и романтика, наука и искусство, мечты и реальная жизнь. В этом доме радость и слезы, встречи и расставания. Люди, однажды пришедшие сюда по зову сердца, никогда не покинут этот кипящий страстями дом, ибо кто-то очень точно однажды назвал школу «сладкой каторгой», а профессию учителя - жертвенной. ...

Учитель…произносишь это слово, и переполняет тебя чувство гордости и уважения.
Учитель…это он, взяв руку маленького человечка в свои надежные руки, ведет ребенка по прекрасной стране Знаний.
Учитель…он всегда рядом, он всегда придет на помощь.
Учитель… свет его добрых глаз, беспокойное сердце, ласковые руки ощутил в своей жизни каждый из нас.
Учитель… славится имя твое, гордое, славное званье твое-
Слава тебе, *УЧИТЕЛЬ!*

----------


## lezi

Поздравляю все учителей с праздником! :flower:   Здоровья и терпения в вашем не легком труде.

----------


## maknata

Всех педагогов - и бывших, и нынешних и будущих - с праздником!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Девчоночки!Завучихи вы наши, как вас Танюша-курица обозвала!Нынешние и бывшие( но в душе всегда УЧИТЕЛЯ)Ну куда ж мы без вас?! Ведь ваше дело-это непосильная ноша, которая делает нас, наших детей, умными, воспитанными и человечными!Спасибо вам огроменное за ваш труд и  вашу душевность!
Всего-всего вам самого наилучшегго! А главное здоровья и  ....терпения! :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Хороший  праздник- *День учителя !*
Всех-всех поздравляю. прекрасно понимая какой  нелегкий,ответственный  труд  учителя !
Для  меня  этот *праздник*  тоже  *дорог*. 
Я 10 лет работала в школе( паралельно училась Университете( украинский язык и литература), а по ночам-вечерам- пела в ресторане)
И мама моя - педагог( учитель начальных классов)
 С  ПРАЗДНИКОМ !!!!!!!!
Это вам-
http://www.voicecards.ru/yandex_uk/i.../338/1269.html
И это вам-
http://www.voicecards.ru/yandex_uk/i.../338/1272.html
И это Вам-

и еще-

----------


## tatusya

Спасибо всем огромное за поздравления! Учитель -как будто не модно,(другие профессии чтут),но все же это благородный и самоотверженный труд! :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

Поздравляю!!!! Всех учителей!!!!! 
Без Вас многое бы не случилось! Поистине тяжелый труд! Заложить в маленькие головы детишек основу, без которой нельзя обойтись никому!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Девочек и мальчиков (женщин и мужчин :biggrin:) с вашим праздником. Всем вам лёгких учеников, благодарных родителей, удобного расписания и творчества. творчества!  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Может быть и можно было бы взять да набросать стихи по поводу Дня учителя... Можно, но не нужно... Душу переполняют чувства.. И все они связаны с воспоминаиями... Первые воспоминания-еще школьные годы. Помнится, мама говорила мне,-ты можешь выбирать любую профессию Но я запрещаю тебе быть врачем, продавцом и учителем... А на мой вопрос,-почему же ? Ответ был удивительно простой. Это три самые неблагодарные профессии... Отчасти мама была права. Работая в школе я отдавала школе всю себя без остатка. Я любила и продолжаю любить школу...Если бы мне там было бы плохо,-я бы  поменяла профессию, а не ушла. в расцвете сил.. Но вот сегодня , собравшись с подругами учителями в кафе ,очередной раз обменялись мнением, как же низко в наше время находится педагог. Это и низкая зарплата и отношение властей... И проверки, которым нет начала и конца И бытовые проблемы, которые в школе тоже должен решать учитель... Вот так послушаю о совещаниях, о проверках, о комиссиях и лишний раз понимаю, как хорошо, что я ушла. Как чудно, что могу нежиться в постели, как женщина, идти в кафе с прической, а не стопкой тетрадей и если думать о завтрашнем дне, то только о том, чтоб провести завтрашнюю свадьбу на высоком уровне...И получить гонорар в размере месячной зарплаты учителя...
Когда пять лет назад уходила, я даже заказала себе праздник, под названием "Уход меня со школы.":biggrin: Кафе, полсотни гостей,шоу-программа, включая стриптиз :biggrin:и пр удовольствия для друзей. Тогда одна моя любимая выпускница сказала,слова, которые мне приятно вспоминать и сегодня... С  Вашим уходом школа потеряла Учителя с большой буквы, но надеюсь, сфера праздников приобрела Тамаду с большой буквы. Обидно, что я не знаю , кто же будет учить наших детей?
Земной поклон , вам, коллеги. Прежде всего тем, кто сочетает в себе обе ответственные работы. И Татуся, и Курочка   и все остальные, которые пока не решились покинуть школу. Земной поклон тем, кто отдал школе часть своей жизни, а кто-то практически всю жизнь... Мне ли не понять как это тяжело и ответственно.
Сегодня я очередной раз поняла. Учитель не может быть бывшим Это состояние души И это навсегда... :Ok: 
 Так что ,дорогие форумчане, не обижайтесь на меня за то, что проскальзывают  порою учительские нотки(слишком прочно сидит это все во мне)
*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС, ДОРОГИЕ УЧИТЕЛЯ!:smile:*

----------


## Очарование

*optimistka17*,
 Люда :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Учитель не может быть бывшим Это состояние души И это навсегда



Браво! Людмила, низкий поклон! :flower:

----------


## naatta

Девчонки и мальчишки!!! Нынешние учителя и бывшие!!!
От всей души поздравляю вас с ДНЕМ УЧИТЕЛЯ!!!! :flower: 
Желаю здоровья, крепких нервов, благополучия в семье и удачи во всех делах!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Только УЧИТЕЛЬ может олично работать в любой другой сфере деятельности!!! В этом я убеждалась не раз!!!
У меня мама - учитель, старшая сестра - учитель, до сих пор в школе завучем работает!!! Я сама - бывший учитель, и завуч по ВР.
До сих пор слово ШКОЛА вызывает во мне трепет!!! :Aga: 
Люблю вас всех и целую!!!kiss

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*optimistka17*,
Вот прочла Ваше сообщение и подумала о том, что моя мама в этом году в 40-й раз в жизни провела утро 1-го сентября на линейке со своим классом. И ни разу не пропустила, даже, когда в декрете была, на 1-е в школу вызывали. Представляете? Я задумываюсь - и восхищаюсь и содрогаюсь... Сама из школы ушла, а вот сыну на следующий год в школу - уже боюсь. У нас и сад, вроде бы, хороший, но проблем хватает, а как про школу подумаю, так вообще...А ещё моя мама говорит, что в учительской работе, как и в любой, есть "вчителі", а есть "заробітчани". Люди, которые живут на форуме и работают в школе, по определению не могут быть "заробітчанами", потому что они УВЛЕКАЕМЫЕ, а значит, и сами могут увлечь... А если смогут увлечь на 6-ом уроке класс голодных подростков, которых не всех и родители когда-то чем то увлекали, то что уж там свадьба!!!
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВСЕХ БУДУЩИХ, БЫВШИХ, а поскольку,


> Учитель не может быть бывшим Это состояние души


 то НАСТОЯЩИХ ПЕДАГОГОВ (и во временных и в качественных значениях:biggrin:)!!! 
ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ, УДОВОЛЬСТВИЯ ОТ СВОЕГО ТРУДА И КОМФОРТА - МАТЕРИАЛЬНОГО И ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНОГО!!! :flower:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

Дорогие наши Учителя! Поздравляю вас всех с праздником!!! Педагогическое образование есть у многих, но немногие находят в себе силы и смелость работать в школе много лет несмотря ни на что. Многие из форумчан учителя не только в реале, но и здесь, на форуме - потому что мы ежедневно у вас чему-то учимся, мы слушаем ваши советы, раскрыв рот... Счастья, любви, здоровья, благополучия всем!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## Раюшка

Дорогие наши училки (это я ласково:smile:)! Кто имеет либо имел прямое или косвенное отношение к преподавательской деятельности, примите и мои поздравления! И желаю, чтобы ваш труд всегда ценился по достоинству, чтобы вы никогда не знали недостатка ни в чём, а эмоции чтобы испытывали - только положительные!

----------


## optimistka17

А вы обратите внимание,- среди поздравляющих практически все имеют непосредственное отношение к школе. Вот и Раюшка ведь тоже выходец из педагогов..:biggrin:

----------


## Spring

Всех коллег настоящих и бывших с нашим общим праздником! 
Здоровья, счастья, удачи и много денег впридачу!

----------


## Раюшка

> Вот и Раюшка ведь тоже выходец из педагогов..


:smile: Мало кто может меня представить педагогом... А ведь я - весьма серьёзная чувиха...:biggrin:

----------


## Dium

от коллеги:)))) эх.. а ведь я тоже учитель!!!!! иногда жалею, что в школу не пошла работать.... ну эт только иногда:)))))

----------


## Ларисочка

Сейчас уже вспоминаю редко,но в свое время тоже трудилась в школе...и ничего,кроме хорошенго вспомнить об этом времени не могу.А как же приятно видеть своих бывших малышей уже выросшими,имеющими свои семьи,но помнящими тебя и радующимися каждой встрече!!!! Одни эти эмоции должны поддерживать наших педагогов в момент,когда руки опускаются...Девочки,поздравляю всех-всех,кто имеет к образованию самое непосредственное отношение,и тех,кто нет! Потому что ведуий-это тоже учитель! Ведущий,тамада,затейник....мы учим людей правильно отдыхать,развлекаться. И.каждый из нас старается привить любовь к хорошему и красивому,хотя ученики бывают под час не всегда толковыми:biggrin:
В,общем,девчонки,поздравляю и желаю радости,света и ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ,которое дает нам наше общение!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## julia2222

Хоть и с опозданием, но зато от всей души поздравляю с Днём Учителя всех-всех-всех, кто имеет отношение к этой замечательной профессии.
 Хочу рассказать один случай из своего прошлого, из жизни активного члена родительского комитета. В школе, где училась моя дочь, в этот праздник для всего педагогического коллектива, родители организовывали сладкий стол. И вот лет 5-6 назад, когда мой ребёнок учился в 7 или 8 классе, буквально за день до праздника, ввели новые правила. Нужно было не просто каждому классу принести сладости, а 
объявили конкурс на лучшее «интеллектуальное блюдо». Так как никто из родителей не смог помочь, я попыталась обратиться в кондитерские фирмы, думала они смогут испечь торт, например, в виде открытой книги, но, к сожалению, для этого нужно было время и мне везде отказали. Я прихожу в школу в расстроенных чувствах и вижу классного руководителя моей дочери, рыдающую от смеха, когда она немного успокоилась, рассказывает мне: «Ваша Алина предложила свой вариант, сказала, что нужно купить торт без всяких там кремовых розочек, допустим, пражский, ещё купить баллончик взбитых  сливок и побрызгать сливками на торт, это будут, типа, мозги, вот вам и  «интеллектуальное блюдо».:smile: В общем, после такого высказывания дочери, я просто обязана была, что-то придумать, а оставалась всего лишь ночь. Слава Богу, у меня тогда уже был цифровой фотоаппарат, и фотографии детей из нашего класса, мы их распечатали на цветном принтере на простой бумаге и наклеили их на коробку от торта по бокам, а вверху на крышке наклеили белую бумагу, розочки и написали стишок, который в тот день сочинила моя сестрёнка, тоже, кстати, имеющая пед.образование: 
Сказал Вавилов иль Спиноза, 
Что в тортах водится глюкоза,
Она – есть пища для ума,
А потому нам всем нужна.
Об этом в школе мы узнали,
УЧИТЕЛЯ нам рассказали,
Мы подарить им от души,
Глюкозы чуточку спешим.
Чтоб в праздник, в этот день осенний,
Проблемам всем нашлись решенья,
Здоровья, радости, улыбок,
Контрольных, наших, без ошибок.
Вам с благодарностью от нас,
И подпись: Ваш 8-А класс!!!

В итоге: 1-е место. Поищу в архиве, должна сохраниться фотография этого тортика, если найду, обязательно вам продемонстрирую.

----------


## julia2222

Чуть-чуть не успела. Так что это продолжение предыдущего сообщения. На фото наш шедевр искусства в сыром виде, мы его потом немножко подрезали, подчистили, облагородили, так сказать.
Всем Вам, дорогие учителя, сладкой жизни!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

ВСЕХ ! ВСЕХ!  ВСЕХ!!!!!:smile::smile::smile:
Поздравляю  с  наступающим  Международным  Днем  Психического здоровья !!!Который  омечают 
*10  октября*  с 1992  года.
Всемирная организация здравоохранения заявила, что в наши дни на планете существуют более 450 миллионов людей, страдающих психическими заболеваниями.
 А в западных странах каждый седьмой человек является либо параноиком/шизофреником, либо подвержен депрессиям и алкоголизму.

Целью Всемирного дня психического здоровья является сокращение распространенности депрессивных расстройств, шизофрении, болезни Альцгеймера, наркотической зависимости, эпилепсии, умственной отсталости.

Росту заболеваемости способствуют информационные перегрузки, политические и экономические катаклизмы в стране, а предвестниками заболеваний являются стрессы. 

Современная жизнь сама по себе располагает к стрессам: изменения в жизни политической, экономической, неурядицы на работе, да и просто поездка в общественном транспорте приводят к тому, что человек со своими стрессами начинает смиряться, а так и до депрессии недалеко. 

Стрессы стали составляющей частью жизни современного человека. Люди борются с ними, не задумываясь о том, что нужно не бороться, а не допускать их.
*Всем  желаю  ТОЛЬКО  ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНЫХ  ЭМОЦИЙ, любви родных, уважения коллег, признания, обожания , приглашения  от  Заказчиков  и  Море  улыбок,  ОКЕАН  ПСИХИЧЕСКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ !!!*!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

> с наступающим Международным Днем Психического здоровья


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Нам как раз нада!!! :Aga: :eek::biggrin:kuku

----------


## optimistka17

ТАМАТА сегодня день рожденья отмечает.
Она из тех, кто редко Форум посещает
Хотя не только может брать
 Порою успевает и давать
Мой землячка, незнакомы с ней
От поздравлений станет веселей
Сегодня дома и ,наверно, пир горой
 Порою надо делать просто выходной
А потому Наташе я желаю счастья
Пусть обойдут невзгоды и ненастья
А благодарные клиенты будут чаще, больше,
И кошелек, бесспорно станет толще..

----------


## olgaleona

наташа-тамата!!!!!!!!!!!! с праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! удачи тебе....большой-большой!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

Наташа-Тамата! я похоже, на форуме застолбила третий тост!:biggrin:
Желаю тебе любви а она уже будет давать тебе силы для жизни и возможности реализации своих мечтаний и надежд!
Всего-всего-всего и много-много-много!!! :flower:

----------


## Анюша

> ТАМАТА сегодня день рожденья отмечает.


С днем Рождения!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Наташа, с днем рождения! Пожалуйста, будь счастливой!

----------


## olgaring

Наташа , разрешите и мне присоединиться к поздравлениям . Я хочу Вам пожелать , чтобы исполнились все мечты и даже те, которые кажутся несбыточными  . Пусть " Всё будет хорошо!!!" :flower:

----------


## tatusya

Не успеваю общаться на форуме, поэтому с опозданием поздравляю тезку- Тамату!Здоровья, мира, процветания и полноты человеческой души.

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Наташа-Тамата!* 
С  Дем  Рождения !   Конечно  Здоровья,  Любви,  Везения  и  Радости !!!!!!!
И  Еще !!!!  У  *evochka2777*     день  Варения !!!
*12  октября !!!!!!*
Девчонки, с  прошедшим  Праздником !!!!!!! Вас  ЦЁМ в  щечку !!!!!

----------


## ellyuzh

Наташечка и Евочка! С днем вас -вареньичка!  Будьте счастливы, любимы и -понимаемы... Чмоки и ящичек бургундского( хоть  и виртуального) - в форум! Гуляют усе!

----------


## Ольвия

Наталочка и Евочка, поздравляю от души!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

Наташенька-Тамата и Евочка!!!
Поздравляю вас с прошедшими Днями рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть будет много здоровья, удача в делах, и солнечным настроение!!! :Ok:

----------


## naatta

Дорогие друзья!!!
Сегодня же Покров!!! :Aga: 
Поздравляю всех вас с Праздником Покорова Пресвятой Богородицы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть Батюшка-Покров покроет вас своею милостью, одарит здоровьем, удачей, благополоучием!!! И пусть все у вас будет хорошо!!! :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сегодня же Покров!!!
> Поздравляю всех вас с Праздником Покорова Пресвятой Богородицы!!!
> Пусть Батюшка-Покров покроет вас своею милостью, одарит здоровьем, удачей, благополоучием!!! И пусть все у вас будет хорошо!!!


Полностью поддерживаю и поздравляю!

----------


## Януська

Как говорится: Покров, Покров, покрой землю снежком, и меня женишком :biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*svetlg2*,
Светлана и Александр!!! Светочка и Сашенька!!!
Поздравляю вас ! Вы сегодня (надеюсь, это уже произошло) соединили два союза - творческий и супружеский - в один! :Ok:  Хочу надеяться и быть уверенной в том, что союз этот просуществует очень - очень долго и будет плодотворным во всех смыслах этого слова!!! :Aga: 
Счастья, любви, благополучия, щедрых и любезных клиентов!!!
Саше - :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Светику -  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Друзья, форумчане,КРИКНЕМ,КРИКНЕМ "ГОРЬКО"!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

Светик и Саша!!! Вы опровергли постулат о сапожнике,который без сапог,и подарили друг-другу свадьбу!!!!! Счастья вам,дорогие!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Горько!!!!kiss

----------


## Масяня

> Счастья, любви, благополучия, щедрых и любезных клиентов!!!
> Саше -
> Светику -


судя по последним событиям:
Светику -  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo: 
Саше -  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

спасибо огромное. Да, это уже свершилось, свидетельницей была наша доча, свидетельство о браке уже у нас, и даже кольцо с бриллиантами уже у меня на пальчике. Папе кольцо выбрала дочь, мы сомневались между двумя печатками, а Катруся уверенно ткнула пальчиком - етот. :Vah:  :Oj: 

*Ларисочка*,, спасибо дорогие мои отвсей нашей семьи. 
Гуляют ВСЕ!!!

*Анатольевна*,
открывай казахский коньяк, если сургуч ещё не успела напаять, а мы на работу собираемся. У меня детский праздник, вечером контрольная встреча с завтрашними молодожёнами, а у Саши встреча по видео с потенциальными клиентами. Так что, друзья мои, у нас ВСЁ ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*svetlg2*,
 Светик, солнце, ЛЮБВИ ВАМ НЕПРОХОДЯЩЕЙ!Безграничной!Бесконечной!

----------


## olgaring

Света ! И я , и я , спешу вас поздравить ! Будьте сча-а-а-а-а-а-астливы!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*svetlg2*,
 Пооооооздравляю !!!!!!!!
Любви, здоровья, Улыбок, Поцелуев !!!!!!! :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть жизнь  будет  сладкой, Как  Мед !!!!!  С  ув., Пух !

----------


## olgaleona

и я спешу поздравить еву!:smile:

----------


## olgaleona

горько!

----------


## optimistka17

Ух, ты! 
Хорошо-то как! Свадебка местная Форумская...
Будьте счастливы и любимы друг другом всю жизнь....

----------


## Курица

*tataluna**С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
Пусть каждый день начинается с улыбки и заканчивается сладким сном, рядом будет дорогой и любящий человек, который разделит настоящее и будущее!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Так что, друзья мои, у нас ВСЁ ХОРОШО!!!


Свадьбу пропустила:redface:.... Поздравляю! Только так - пусть ВСЕ ХОРОШО будет ВСЕГДА!!!
Теплого, уютного, светлого вам мирка в вашем доме! :flower: 




> tatalunaС ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


Присоединяюсь!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

tatalunaС ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Мне стыдно, но я не успеваю запоминать все имена новичков-старичков.. Как поздравлять с днем рождения, если я даже имени не вспомнила... Не полюдски получается стихи поздравительные писать... А ведь 35-дата какая замечательная... И рифмуется хорошо,легко...
Девченки, мальчишки, не шифруйтесь Пусть в каждом вашем сообщении появится наконец-то имя ,электорнный адрес и т.д. аська, скайп, мобильный телефон ...

----------


## naatta

> Девченки, мальчишки, не шифруйтесь Пусть в каждом вашем сообщении появится наконец-то имя ,электорнный адрес и т.д. аська, скайп, мобильный телефон ...
> __________________


Согласна, 100 пудов!!!
А таталуна - это Наташа, я так думаю!!!

----------


## naatta

Натуська, с юбилеем тебя, я сама в январе такой встретила!!! Чес слово, ничего страшного!!! Люби сама, будь любима, детки пусть радуют, и сама радуй других!!! Это счастье!!!kiss

----------


## Петровна

*tataluna*

----------


## KAlinchik

tataluna!С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Будь счастливым человеком и пусть ничто не омрачает радостей жизни!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*svetlg2*,
И как это я просвадьбу проглядела? На весь форум кричу громко ГОРЬКО. Но пусть вам будет всегда СЛАДКО.  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Так. а ещё здесь и день рожденья и даже юбилей. 
tataluna. Не буду спрашивать о годах. Это всё ерунда. Главное, чтобы душа всегда летала и пела: а мне летать охота! удачи тебе во всём! :flower:

----------


## LapNik

*tataluna*
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

Ой, шо то я со своим осенним балом совсем от рук отбилась.. а тут скока праздников! Наташеньки, Евочка - с днём рождения!
Светик, Саша - с бракосочетанием! Уряяяяя, товарищи! :Vah:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ларисочка

> я сама в январе такой встретила!!!


А я ожидаю,и он приближается-таки,зараза!!!!!! А Наташе хочу пожелать,чтобы у твоих конкурентов всё было удовлетворительно (3),а у тебя,только отлично (5)!!!!!!!

----------


## Ларисочка

> Да, это уже свершилось, свидетельницей была наша доча, свидетельство о браке уже у нас, и даже кольцо с бриллиантами уже у меня на пальчике.


Доказательства в студиююююююююю!!!!!!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*svetlg2* - и от меня поздравления и благодарность за то, что своими праздником внесли позитив в жизнь форумчан  :flower: ! Любви, здоровья и гармонии вашей семье  :br: !
*tataluna и Евочка, поздравляю!*

*Пусть удачными банкеты получаются,* 
*А заветные мечты всегда сбываются:biggrin:!*

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Ludochka-69*
С Днём Рождения!!!
Радости, удачи, улыбок, цветов и пусть всегда в душе звучит музыка :Aga: ! (Ещё раз спасибо за песенки :flower: )!

----------


## manja

tataluna!С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

Я желаю тебе посмотреться в зеркало которое ответит тебе на вопрос
я ль на свете всех милее, всех румянней и белее так:

и ей зеркало в ответ:

Ах девчонка молодая
какая же ты вся живая 
тобой только любоваться 
умей лишь жизнью наслаждаться

желаю в зеркало глядеться
всем на тебя не насмотреться

----------


## optimistka17

Людочке 69 посвящается!
С днем рожденья, тезка , поздравляю
И от всей души тебе желаю
30 с хвостиком с доинством нести,
Избегая трудности на жизненном пути...
Здесь, на Форуме, ты сразу прижилась,
Музыкой меняемся мы всласть
Видно у тебя открытая душа
 И во всем ты, Люда,хороша... :flower: 
Годы не считай, живи и не болей
С каждым днем, как солнце хорошей...:biggrin:
 :040:

----------


## Януська

*svetlg2*,
 Я что-то пропустила все что ли??? Ничего не понимаю, о какой свадьбе речь? А те фотки свадебные которые ты несколько месяцев назад выкладывала? Где и сынуля твой такой большой? нИЧЕГО НЕ ПОЙМУ. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, КОНЕЧНО НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ :)

----------


## tatusya

Светочку и Сашу поздравляю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/280519.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*svetlg2,
Ludochka-69,* :flower: 
Поздравляю от души с такими радостными датами в вашей жизни!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Большое спасибо всем за поздравления и замечательные пожелания!!! Я очень рада, что совершенно случайно нашла жтот форум. Более того - счастлива! 
Людмила

----------


## olgaleona

с  днем рожденья! с днем варенья!принимай все поздравленья! дождик от тучки...от солнышка-лучик...от нас- поцелуйчик!:smile:

----------


## Масяня

> Я что-то пропустила все что ли??? Ничего не понимаю, о какой свадьбе речь? А те фотки свадебные которые ты несколько месяцев назад выкладывала? Где и сынуля твой такой большой? нИЧЕГО НЕ ПОЙМУ. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, КОНЕЧНО НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ :)


Янусь, муж всё тот же, а брак с ним второй. Потому что после рождения дочери, нас клинило по полной программе, доклинились до развода, развелись в январе 2007г, он уехал на Украину и полгода в состоянии холодной войны. А потом как румблер включили, щёлкнуло у обоих в мозгах и всё стало на свои места. Поэтому в этом году тихо, своей семьёй, папа, мама и Катя, сходили и расписались.  Кольца новые, красивые, надеюсь, что и чувства будуьт такими же. 

ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ - огромное спасибо за поздравления, с некоторых пор Форум стал для меня не учителем, а другом, а после встречи со многими из Вас, и  частицей жизни. Всем привет от моего Мужа - Саши.

----------


## tataluna

Согласна, 100 пудов!!!
А таталуна - это Наташа, я так думаю!!!

В точку! тАК ОНО И ЕСТЬ ! Я когда анкету заполняла и аваторку себе писала своё имя и так и сяк крутила, потом вспомнила что моя тётя в детстве меня луной называла.

ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ, ЧИТАЮ И ТЕПЛО НА ДУШЕ ПРАЗДНИЧНО, ХОЧЕТСЯ ЖИТЬ, ЛЮБИТЬ, ТВОРИТЬ...... :Ok: :biggrin:kuku

----------


## tataluna

муж всё тот же, а брак с ним второй.


НУ ВЫ ДАЁТЕ, КАК В КИНО!  :Ok:  СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ, ЛЮБВИ, УДАЧИ!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> муж всё тот же, а брак с ним второй. Потому что после рождения дочери, нас клинило по полной программе, доклинились до развода, развелись в январе 2007г, он уехал на Украину и полгода в состоянии холодной войны. А потом как румблер включили, щёлкнуло у обоих в мозгах и всё стало на свои места. Поэтому в этом году тихо, своей семьёй, папа, мама и Катя, сходили и расписались. Кольца новые, красивые, надеюсь, что и чувства будуьт такими же.


Светик! "Санта-Барбара" нервно курит в углу...
Ваши чувства проверены и желаю вам не делать больше глупостей!
А если и делать , то только приятные, по типу:Дурак!Дурачок!Дурашечкаааа!
Удачи вам и любви!

----------


## Djazi

*svetlg2*,
 Ого! У нас  тут СВАДЬБА!!!  Вот ведь  молодцы какие!!! Надеюсь, что хоть  в тот день на  работе вы молодым сказали,  что у вас  тоже свадьба? Вам хоть ГОРЬКО!!! крикнули в этот день?
 Если нет, то я хочу :
*Вот наконец счастливый день настал!
Сегодня Саша молодец!
Повёл он Свету под венец.
Счастливей пары не сыскать
Хочу сегодня пожелать.
Своей любовью дорожить
И словно в сказке жизнь прожить.
А нам  осталось только поднять  за вас  бокалы и дружно крикнуть: ГОРЬКО!!!*Так  что, принимайте виртуальные подарки!
(ОБЕЩАЕТЕ, ЧТО ПОЦЕЛУЕТЕСЬ?:wink:)

----------


## Djazi

*tataluna*,
 Наташенька и я тебя поздравляю с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
И прими небольшие подарочки.

----------


## KAlinchik

Ну вот! Бамкнула полночь и начинается день рождение у нашей manja!
Маня, Машенька, Манюня!Золотой и светлый ты человечек!Обожаю неординарных людей!Замечательно, что ты влилась в наш форум и добавила ему множество ярких красок!
От всей души тебе желаю самое главное, что б твой огонек задора никогда не гас в твоей душе!Что б ты только одним свом присутствием освещала людей теплом и яркостью своей!
Здоровья тебе, дорогая, счастья, радости, удачи!Всего-всего-всего и много-много-много!!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*manja*,
 С  Днем  Рождения !!!!!!! Удачи, Здоровья, Любви и Вдохновения !!!

----------


## manja

девчонки я сейчас плакать буду... Вы самые первые, кто поздравил меня в этом году....
Как мне приятно, Люда Пухова, Лина 
дай вам бог любви ваших близких и пусть все добрые слова в мой адрес сторицей вернутся к вам...

----------


## Анатольевна

*manja*,
Мария! С днём рождения!!! Полёта творческой мысли, исполнения желаний, ЛЮБВИ!!! :018:

----------


## zizi

manja,
Миллионы роз, успехов, удач и всего, всего хорошего!!!

----------


## zizi

Ой, а розы.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> светлый ты человечек!Обожаю неординарных людей!Замечательно, что ты влилась в наш форум и добавила ему множество ярких красок


  :Ok: 

Машенька, пускай сегодня будет день в сиянье глаз,
Праздник Ваш - он так чудесен, поздравляю сотни раз!
"Человек из солнца соткан" - это точно, все о Вас!
Удивляйте, восхищайте всех, кто рядом в этот час.
Широта души и мысли, честность - это без прекрас.
Хорошо, когда *такие* рядом люди есть средь нас!

----------


## Ладушка

*manja*,
 Маша, добрая душа!
Будь мила и хороша!
Поздравленья принимай
И нас дальше удивляй!!! :Connie 5:

----------


## Курица

Маняша, хотелось быть в первых рядах "поздравлятелей" тебя с твоим Днем рождения, но уже опередили... Поздравляю!Поздравляю!Поздравляю!
А сколько лет исполнилось,
Сегодня мы не спросим...
И ты(наверно)- с виду весела,
Но с грустью думаешь:
"Подходит осень,
Ну а за ней- зима белым-бела..."
А может, и не думаешь про это-
Немало всяких у тебя забот...
*ДАЙ БОГ ТЕБЕ БОЛЬШОЕ БАБЬЕ ЛЕТО!
а ОСЕНЬ- СВЕТЛУЮ(когда она придет!)!*

И пусть твой праздник, который соберет гостей 25 в уютном домике в гостях у Бабы Яги запомнится всем твоим друзьям надолго и будет одной из самых ярких страниц в воспоминаниях о тебе !!!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/310269m.gif[/IMG]
и этот привет тоже- для Тебя, Маня! (НАЖМИ НА КАРТИНКУ!!!!)

----------


## Масяня

> Маняша, хотелось быть в первых рядах "поздравлятелей" тебя с твоим Днем рождения, но уже опередили...



Согласна полностью...

Машенька, с днём рождения!

В октябре, когда на праздники разные есть удивительный спрос,
Кто-то празднует день учителя, кто-то день для водителя,
а мы сегодня празднуем Манюнин день рождения! 

Любви и радости, ВЕЗЕНИЯ, и в жизни творческой - движения!

----------


## naatta

Машенька, Манюня, Маняша!!!!
С Днем рождения тебя, милая, дорогая!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ты такая чудная затейница!!! Отчаянная фантазерка!!! Добрейшей души всем нам подруга!!! :Aga: 
Я прошу тебя, оставайся *всегда* такой!!! И БОГ воздаст тебе за твою доброту и бескорыстие!!! :Aga: 
Пусть будет у тебя здоровье крепким, в семье все ладится, и любимая работа приносит только удовольствие!!! :Ok: 
А мы все (в частности я) будем просто тебя любить, и с удовольствием продолжать с тобой общаться!!!! :Oj: 
kisskisskiss

----------


## maknata

Манечка! С днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Януська

Манюня, присоединяюсь кл всему вышесказанному и ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## Инна Р.

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Маня, прими букетик! Цвети и радуй всех, кто рядом! 
С днем рождения тебя! Удач, успехов и процветания! :Aga:

----------


## lezi

Машенька,
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!
Ты яркий человек
И всем тепло с тобою.
И День рождения твой
Событие для всех!
Пусть радует судьба удачей и любовью
И будет в жизни все,
И счастье и успех!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Манечка, добрый, милый, отзывчивый ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ! С днём варенья тебя! Пусть все твои дни, а не только годы, блестят как новые монетки на на твоей ленточке. И любви тебе от каждого, кто соприкасается с тобой хотя бы на миг!  :flower:

----------


## julia2222

*manja*, С Днём рождения! :flower:  Ты светлый и лучистый человек! Очень приятно читать все твои сообщения, потому что от них исходит позитив и дружелюбие, ты заряжаешь нас всех бодростью и хорошим настроением. Так держать!  :Ok:  Удачи, тебе, во всём и всего самого-самого доброго.

----------


## Ольвия

*manja*,
 Манюня, поздравляю!!! Желаю море креатива и океан позитива!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

> а мы сегодня празднуем Манюнин день рождения!


Машенька, и я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Ты совсем недавно на форуме, но такое ощущение, что это опечатка в профиле. Ты так ярко, так профессионально, но самое главное, так по-дружески, по доброму, так корректно, интеллигентно заявила о себе!!! Я, наверно, не ошибусь, что уже на каждую просьбу ты откликнулась, причем умудряешься это сделать самой первой. Меня всегда в людях восхищают качества, которые мне самой не присущи и поэтому, не зная тебя близко, я ВОСХИЩАЮСЬ тобой!  :flower: 
Оставайся всегда такой же! Благополучия тебе и твоим близким!!!

----------


## Марья

Ой, только сейчас заметила, у меня ж вчера годовщина регистрации на форуме была... Блин... Такой праздник пропустила!!!  :Tu:  
Вот уже целый год я с вами, мои дорогие!!!! Спасибо всем, спасибо, что вы есть!!!
Да здравствует МСК!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*Марья*,
 Поздравляю с годовщиной!!!!  :br:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Марья*, :flower:  поздравляю!
Ну так наливай, ещё не поздно!!! :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Марья*,
 Маринчик! Годовщина-єто ж дата! Пивом не обойтись! :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

*Анатольевна*,
 Ой, Инн, я из деревни папиной самогонки привезла, будешь? Она, правда, жутко вонючая, но зато 70 градусов....:wink:

----------


## manja

*Svetllana*,
*zizi*,
 [b]Анатольевна[/b
Танюша Курица

Девчонки, знаете я наверное чувствовала себя такой счастливой и растрогранной как сейчас, только в детстве...У нас в семье, когда мы были маленькими мама говорила, что существует такая примета именниника в ночь перед днем рождения привязать за руку или за ногу к кровати, и это конечно же твой ангел хранитель приходит ...... Ну и я конечно всегда в детстве старалась не спать, чтобы вот этого ангела увидеть, который меня привяжет......и не получалось конечно... Когда мама наша это успевала, я даже не представляю и как ухитрялась, тоже... А утром всегда первой была она у кровати и улыбалась, ну что ангелочек мой, с днем рождения... и гладила по голове... 
Светлая ей память моей маме, которая и была тем ангелом всю мою жизнь...

А вот сегодня утром я проснулась и увидела большой букет белых и красных роз на столе  от мужа...с  запиской: каждая роза признанье и так далее... 

А потом здесь на форуме ваши поздравления и вдруг поняла, что это детское забытое счастье вернулось ко мне... Честное слово... 
Я  всем очень благодарна за теплые слова...Они стали для меня как легкое прикосновение детских ангельских крылышков к моей щеке...

желаю вам всем всегда быть весточками счастливых минут

----------


## manja

*svetlg2*,
*Ольвия*,
*julia2222*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*lezi*,
*innca*,
*Януська*,
*maknata*,
*naatta*,
*svetlg2*,

Я сегодня девчонки очень богатая... Верите? Нет нет, поверте, богата сердцем... 
каждого отдельно благодарю, Хорошо, что вы есть... Спасибо вам.... Мы еще ни разу не видели друг друга, но теперь я понимаю, что это значит... когда любишь не глазами, а сердцем....

Дай вам бог, чтобы от моих добрых слов,  сердце каждого из вас билось ярче, веселее, вот так: тук тук живи и радуйся мой друг.....

----------


## ellyuzh

*manja*,
С днем рождения тебя! Прими еще одно поздравление как бусинку в ожерелье от форумчан! Пусть тебя окружает нежность, не покидает любовь, не бросает терпение,нянчит мудрость и балует счастье! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 19:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 15:

----------


## manja

*Марья*,
*ellyuzh*,

Девчонки  спасибо за добрые слова... Я сегодня чувсвую себя цветком, который из за хлопот повседневных не видел солнышка, прятался от дождичка и вот в день рождения получает это все за раз, и добрые солнечные лучики поздравления, и чистый дождичек из добрых слов.....И цветочек этот заулыбался вдруг радостно и воскликнул : Ой, здорово.... 

Желаю вам много много солнышка в вашей жизни.... И пусть они, солнечные лучики вас тоже, как и меня везде достанут.....

----------


## manja

> Ой, Инн, я из деревни папиной самогонки привезла, будешь?


Мариш, с годовщиной ,наливай, 

я уже и забыла как она пахнет, эта самогоночка...
Мне когда я уезжала на творческом вечере " Маня и Шура" были у нас в ДК два таких сценических комических персонажей, которые на всех праздниках смешили людей . и вот они подарили мне бооооооольшую бутыль самогона... Говорят: бери мол, до таможни до границы хватит... На банкете потом прикалывались с этой бутылью... Вот бы мне сейчас сюда такую.. Хоть и без самогона... Иногда так хочется на празднике использовать...

----------


## Раюшка

Да, ..... каюсь, долго я в поздравлялку не заглядывала, в беседку вот бегала поболтать ни о чём, а поздравлялку упустила. Простите мне?
Заглянула - а тут народ "не просыхает"...:biggrin: Так что тоже буду претендовать на рюмочку чего-нить и для меня, и:

Поздравляю (увы, с прошедшим) Наташу (Таталуна), Людочку-69, и Маняшу - с днём рождения! Желаю вам очень благоприятных жизненных условий, в которых и вы сами, и ваше творчество могли бы расцветать и процветать.

Когда заходишь в эту темку и читаешь поздравления именинникам, такое тепло приятное разливается по жилам... честное слово, безумно комфортное ощущение. Хочется пожелать вам, чтобы и в реале у каждого было такое же окружение...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Когда заходишь в эту темку и читаешь поздравления именинникам, такое тепло приятное разливается по жилам... честное слово, безумно комфортное ощущение. Хочется пожелать вам, чтобы и в реале у каждого было такое же окружение...



Очень точно подметила. Умница!

----------


## manja

*Svetllana*,

URL=http://www.radikal.ru][/URL]

Спасибо тебе за добрую и чудесную открытку... Я хочу лично тебе сказать спасибо за добрые слова... Я это очень и очень ценю_ Ты тоже настоящая умница, как и все девчонки.... 
желаю тебе всегда вот такой и оставаться.... Я уверена, что на тебя всегда можно надеяться... Будь счастливой...

----------


## Масяня

*Марья*,

а у меня уже такое чувство, что я на форуме уже так давно, и так давно тебя знаю, что даже не верится, что такой шустрой девочке - всего годик на ФОРУМЕ! Желаю тебе побольше встреч в реале с приятными ТЕБЕ людьми

----------


## Анюша

*manja*,
ПОздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!! СЩАСЦЯ Большого и Толстого! :flower:

----------


## Элен

Манюнь,Солнышко.С днём рождения.От твоего присутствия на форуме,мне всегда теплее и светлее.Будь нашим ярким моячком всегда.

[IMG]http://*********ru/274416.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

*Элен*,
Спасибо за поздравление.... Ты палочка выручалочка моя и очень много раз мне помогала и отзывалась на просьбы, так же как и другие... 

Я получила в личку красивую открытку от *красавицы нашей ОЧАРОВАНИЕ*

спасибо, я все эти открыточки и поздравления от вас скопирую себе и затем вставлю в маленький фильм, который назову: "Солнечные лучики в день рождения" 

Спасибо.....Классный будет фильм, солнечный .... А там где лучики солнца, всегда тепло на сердце и в душе....

----------


## KAlinchik

> Классный будет фильм, солнечный


покажешь?

----------


## manja

> покажешь?


Обязательно....

----------


## manja

*AAnn*,
 Спасибо сестренка за поздравление.
Как там у нас на лесном болоте, весело может быть в день рождения правда?

Приезжай ко мне в мою избушку в субботу,,, Приглашаю.....
Ох и повеселимся с тобой.........Ох и наедимся вкусностей....

----------


## Анатольевна

> Ой, Инн, я из деревни папиной самогонки привезла, будешь? Она, правда, жутко вонючая, но зато 70 градусов....


Наливай! :Aga:  Нам, северным девкам, никакой градус не страшен! :Tatice 06:

----------


## Петровна

*manja*,
Я тоже спешу поздравить тебя С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Всего тебе самого доброго, самого яркого, самого счастливого!
А это тебе тортик от Бабы Яги

----------


## Петровна

*Марья*,
Мариночка,поздравляю с первым юбилейчиком! [img]http://s5.******info/b9b8bbdc06f304a9b1dff4b5fa2f91d7.gif[/img]

----------


## Volodя

*manja*,
С днём рождения!
Любви до головокружения!
И чумового настроения!
И смых преданных друзей! :Animals 013:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*manja*,
 Манюня, и я в очередь встаю,
Чтоб выразить признательность мою!
Ты наш форум украсила и оживила. 
И гениальных всех умыла...

Расти большая, красивая и здоровая!
и будь всегда такая же - ПУТЁВАЯ!))))))))))))))))))

----------


## olgaring

Ну вот и прочитала всё , что было написано для наших Марий . Надеюсь , я не последняя с поздравлениями ? Чувствую , что сегодня здесь немало ещё народу отметится ! Потому что хорошие люди этого заслуживают .

Мария , мне так комфортно , когда я общаюсь с тобой . Почему -то даже язык не поворачивается сказать тебе "Вы" . (Хотя понимаю , что это ,возможно, невежливо ). 
Хочу присоедениться и согласиться со всем , что уже было написано . Ты наш "лучик в светлом царстве" , именно в светлом , потому что здесь именно светло , на нашем форуме . И ты безусловно один из ярких его представителей , который всегда поможет , в которой идей на 1000 праздников вперёд . Мария , оставайся такой , какая ты есть , ничего менять не нужно , потому что ты и так самодостаточна . Мне очень хочется , чтобы в твоей жизни больше никогда не было горя , пусть всё будет хорошо ! Любви тебе , счастья , здоровья , признания , понимания , удачи , верных друзей и крепкое плечо рядом !!!
С днём рождения милый , замечательный и очаровательный человек , Манечка!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Марья , действительно , неужели только год? А такое ощущение , что почти всю жизнь ! Я поздравляю тебя с годовщиной ! Будь умничкой ! А сынуле - удачи!!!!!

----------


## solist64

*manja*,
 Скупо, по-мужски, поздравляю тебя с Днем твоего рождения. Отдайся в руки... этому празднику и забудь все плохое, что было до этого дня. Желаю тебе прожить еще один год(с нами), чтобы к следующему Дню рождения спеть дифирамбы в твой адрес. Удачи!

----------


## Марья

> Желаю тебе побольше встреч в реале с приятными ТЕБЕ людьми


Девчонки! Мальчишки!!! А ведь эта тема - единственная, где мы, каждый по отдельности и все вместе защищены просто автоматически от наших жизненных реалий - от профессиональных споров, от личного негатива, от психологической усталости и нервенной вздрюченности.... Инночка, дай бог тебе здоровья, что ты когда-то создала эту тему!!!  :flower: 

У меня сегодня был богатый день - мне заказали еще одну серебряную свадьбу, одну золотую, одну обыкновенную и два корпоратива - совершенно разных, было два звонка новогодних.... И знаете, ловлю себя на мысли: с тех пор, как в моей жизни появился форум - мне НИЧЕГО не страшно, я ничего не БОЮСЬ!!! Вот только вчера обратилась с просьбой по поводу мероприятия сына, а сегодня он вовсю репетирует песню, которую мне скинула маня и учит стишок, который пол-ночи сочиняла Светулька Мишкина, хотя у нее нервы на измене по поводу своего корпоратива.... Вот что было бы год назад? Я, во-первых, отказалась бы от половины сегодняшних звонков из-за боязни не успеть подготовиться (кроме новогодних - все горящие, до 7 ноября), а сынуле заявила бы: А где ты раньше был? Что, раньше не мог сказать? Вот теперь как знаешь, так и выкручивайся.... А сегодня все не так.... Я и заказы все взяла и сын завтра, я уверена, будет еще тот Мистер осень, а Мисс Осень спасайся просто от его таланта и обаяния....:biggrin:
А все это ведь не наша с ним заслуга, это просто мое огромное счастье, что я один год и две недели назад (две недели я была геологом) нашла этот форум... И слово "этот" уже не подходит, я нашла МОЙ форум!!! И, поскольку, тема поздравлялки, я себя, любимую с этим поздравляю!!!
ПыСы... Уверена, что все присоединяются... :wink:

----------


## Лина М.

*manja*,
 Маша, тоже хочу присоединиться ко всему сонму поздравлений и от всей души пожелать, чтобы родник Вашего таланта никогда не иссяк. Я думаю, тепло, душевность и доброта, которые Вы так щедро дарите людям на своих мероприятиях возвратятся к Вам сторицей. С Днем рождения! :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Марья*,
поздравляю с годовщиной нашей совместной жизни!!!Ты- классная! Особенная!Такой и оставайся! И- 



> Желаю тебе прожить еще один год(с нами)


(цитирую Солиста)!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> с тех пор, как в моей жизни появился форум - мне НИЧЕГО не страшно, я ничего не БОЮСЬ!!!





> нашла этот форум... И слово "этот" уже не подходит, я нашла МОЙ форум!!!


Марин!Не поверишь! Буквально на днях возвращалась из ресторана, где я сейчас работаю, и  думала о том же!
Во-первых, что я получила эту работу благодаря форуму, т.к. именно на той свадьбе, после которой меня позвали в ресторан, я делала пару вещей, взятых с форума и свадьба была потрясающе веселой!....
Во-вторых, в этот вечер была компания, которая уже отдыхала там же пару дней назад и я , видя их, на ходу переделала программу, чтоб не повторяться...А материал, что в голове, естественно с форума, откуда не вылажу ни днем, ни ночью!
В-третьих, да даже если они будут постоянно ходить, не страшно мне это!Здесь такая кладезь материала, что ходить устанут!:biggrin:
А если серьезно! Я тоже безумно рада, что я нашла Свой форум! Где столько талантливых творческих людей, которые делятся опытом и  всегда тебе помогут!
Когда берешь любой заказ и не боишься, где возьмешь материал для него!
Когда ты сама замечаешь, как лично выросла в своих же глазах и в глазах своих клиентов и окружающих тебя людей!
Где ты тоже можешь поделится наработанным материалом и тебе не просто спасибо скажут, но и по существу...
Где есть возможность просто пообщатся с родными и близкими тебе по духу людьми!
В-общем, это всё не описать словами....
Просто скажу: Я люблю НАШ ФОРУМ и каждого его жителя!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Блин,как мало человеку надо...Немного внимания,ласковых слов и дельных идей И ВОТ она,ода ФОРУМУ!!!!

----------


## manja

*Петровна*,
*SONYA_07*,
*solist64*,
*olgaring*,
*pypss*,
*vladimir555*,
*Петровна*,

Всем вам мои дорогие большое спасибо.... А вот если бы не было форума, я бы никогда никогда бы вас не услышала? Не знала бы ничего? 
НЕТ, НЕТ, НЕт..... 
Это такой заряд энергии на сегодня, такой прилив сил... 

А особливо приятно мне как Ягусе проздравления от мужичков  получить... Ну усе уси  красавцы... А я все жа женчина, а вы как думали.... ? Отдаться.... да еще в руки енто завсегда.... Как здорово загнул, а? 
Как ни крути, а хорошо, когда вы есть.....

----------


## Анюша

> Приезжай ко мне в мою избушку в субботу,,, Приглашаю.....
> Ох и повеселимся с тобой.........Ох и наедимся вкусностей....
> 
> 				__________________


О! Поесть я люблу....Очень кстати, а то я тут уж сголодалась совсем.....
 :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Правда слегка далековато....

----------


## manja

> Правда слегка далековато....


ну ничего себе, у тебя метла разве не сверхзвуковая? Или мотор слабый.. Тут от Минска делать неча ко мне... 
Давай давай... 
а поесть решила сварить куринные ножки в подарок моим гостям... Обыскалась по супермаркетам и ни в одном их не нашла... Пришлось искать фермера деревенского.. И когда я объяснила ему, что мне надо куринные ножки ты бы видела его глаза... Он так посмотрел на меня и говорит: так вам надо ножки . сами ножки которыми бегают, а что вы будете из них делать? А я говорю специально серьезно: как что, кущать...Не знаю точно что он думал, но я прочитала на его лице: ты откуда такая? И говрю ему я родом из России? если вас это интересует.
А он говорит, а что авы из них варите? СУп?
Я ему объясняю, что есть такая сказка и персонаж баба Яга, по немецки Hexe и у нее избушка на курьих ножках, вот я и устрою им гадание на курьих ножках... Прикольное будет гадание... 
Когда я ему суть рассказала, он долго смеялся... и вот завтра в два часа еду забирать свои двадцать куринных ножек и щесть утинных... 
Так что мои дорогие форумчане: не попробовать вам деликатеса моего... а жаль... 
Вкуснятина...

----------


## Djazi

*manja*,
 Мне  кажется, что ещё никому не писали столько  добрых и тёплых слов в день рождения на  нашем форуме. И это здорово, потому  что вот  мы не видели  как  ты  выглядишь, но  почему-то у меня сразу  встаёт образ подмигивающей  певички и  мне кажется. что именно так  ты и выглядишь: стройная, умная, красивая экстравагантная  блондинка! Присоединяюсь  ко всему, что  уже написано и хочу пожелать  быть  всегда самой лучшей  в  нашей профессии, солнечных  улыбок гостей и довольных заказчиков.  Счастья,  радости , удачи ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Саня Кэп

присоединяюсь к предыдущему оратору!!!С Днём рождениЯ!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> стройная, умная, красивая экстравагантная  блондинка!


Нет, Оль, Маня - брюнетка! Она ведь "во первых строках" своего появления на Форуме фото свое выставляла(даже два, второе- в солнечных очках- мне оно казалось не очень, потому что скрывают очки глаза-зеркало души...А стройная- да.............И умная, красивая экстравагантная - с этим согласна.

Мань, ничего, что мы с Олей при тебе о тебе?....:biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

> ну ничего себе, у тебя метла разве не сверхзвуковая? Или мотор слабый..


метла-то сверхзвуковая, да на границе всюравно визу трэбують....



> а поесть решила сварить куринные ножки в подарок моим гостям...


 :Ok:  очень люблю куриные ножки (на самом деле):rolleyes:



> вот я и устрою им гадание на курьих ножках... Прикольное будет гадание...


это как?



> и вот завтра в два часа еду забирать свои двадцать куринных ножек и щесть утинных...


ПОздравляю с таким шикарным приобретением!

----------


## Вета

Манечка, с Днём рождения!!! Поздравляю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

> метла-то сверхзвуковая, да на границе всюравно визу трэбують....


а давай я тебе приглашение отправлю... Я уже и танюше КУРИЦЕ тоже предлагала..это приглагение в гости...... ВЕдь курица тоже мени родня как не хочешь... На чем мой дом то держится весь... А она ну никак... ну время, ну посмотрим, все отговорками маяться... 
А я баба Яга ох и люблю гостей со всех волостей... и уж угощать люблю... 

А вот гадание на куринных ножках не выдам.....
Опосля после праздника скажу... А то волшебство пропадаеть честное слово...
Ну бывай здорова, сестренка ААнн я тоды мысленно с тобой буду, лады?

И родственницу курицу тоже на празднике своем не забуду...
Ну покедова  всем.... Спасибочки всем еще раз за проздравления...

----------


## naatta

> А вот гадание на куринных ножках не выдам.....
> Опосля после праздника скажу... А то волшебство пропадаеть честное слово...


Манюнь, мы не хотим, чтобы пропало твое волшебство!!! :Aga: 
Но после праздника ждем рецепт гадания на куриных ножках!!!:biggrin:
Я обожаю куриные ножки вареные!!! А если еще погадать на них........м-м-м:biggrin:

----------


## manja

> Поздравляю!!!


спасибо, Спасибо, спасибо.... 


что то у меня кнопка спасибо пропала... Видимо весь лимит исчерпала..

НЕСПРАВЕДЛИВО.......

----------


## manja

Ого го
Приобрела сегодня у фермера разные разные ножки... куринные, утинныу, гусинные...

Положила в холодильничек, и теперь они ждути своего часа...
Урааааааааааааааа

----------


## Djazi

> Нет, Оль, Маня - брюнетка! Она ведь "во первых строках" своего появления на Форуме фото свое выставляла


 Вот блин, просмотрела! Не  помню. Но знаю, что все брюнетки в тайне мечтают перекраситься в блондинок, поэтому  автарка видимо  у Мани блондинистая.
Хочу  фотку в студию!!!

----------


## skomorox

*manja*,
Манька, я чё опаздала, да? День рождение уже кончилось? 
Вот, чагой-то не в себе, 
И без памяти уже! (это про меня)
С днём рождения поздравляем,  
Возраст - на три буквы посылаем! (это про тебя)
Дров подкинуть в Ёжкину печь,
Чтоб на "днюхе" сильно "ЖЕЧЬ"!!!
 :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Раюшка

> А вот гадание на куринных ножках не выдам.....


Я знаю гадание на куриных косточках.
После того, как после дня рождения разойдутся, не убирайте тарелки! Внимательно посмотрите на тарелку каждого из гостей - на каждой останется несколько куриных косточек. Напрягите всю свою память, чтобы вспомнить, кто где сидел. У каждого в тарелке будет свой неповторимый рисунок из косточек. Что это означает? Это означает, что у кого будет больше всего косточек, больше в гости не приглашайте - слишком много ест!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

[


> Это означает, что у кого будет больше всего косточек, больше в гости не приглашайте - слишком много ест!


 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Скупо, по-мужски, поздравляю тебя с Днем твоего рождения.


*manja,*
А я ещё скупее и позднее, но тоже поздравляю. С днюхой тебя 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: . И как всегда
Удачи!

Это тебе

----------


## optimistka17

manja,
прости, родная, за опозданьем... :flower: 
 Все Киев виноват... Ох уж эти поездки... Из-за них на какое-то время выпадаешь из коллеи.:wink:
Итак, на закусочку...:biggrin:


Бабка ежка отгуляла
Юной девушкою стала
Сумела, знаю, погадать
Ножки все расшифровать
Гости и не догадались,
Что уже "расшифровались"
Кто с куриною ногой-
Первым тот ушел домой
А с утиной-тот лакал
На коньяк тот налягал
С индюшиною ногой-
Ощущал себя герой...
А Яга всем заправляла
И гостей всех удивляла...
Царствуй снова хоть сто лет
Невозможного ведь нет.... :Ok:

----------


## maxcimum

Манечка, добрая ты наша душа, от всего своего большого сердца поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!! Будь счастливой сама и продолжай дарить счастье твоим друзьям, родным и тем, с кем доводится работать  :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

и я поздравляю!...извини за опоздание!:smile:

----------


## syaonka

Маня!С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!СЧАСТЬЯ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! УДАЧИ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Уважаемая ПЕТРОВНА! Позвольте начать целый ряд поздравлений от Форумчан с днем рождения!!!Пусть каждый новый прожитый год не придает старости, а лишь мудрости, веса в обществе, опыта и развития таланта! Пусть радуют окружающие, и пусть никогда не пропадает желание нести людям радость!Здоровья!Здоровья и здоровья!!!Улыбок на весь день рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/272151m.jpg[/IMG]

А это - на стол от меня!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*ПЕТРОВНА!* 
Будь Здорова и Счастлива ! :smile:
  Улыбок Искренних, Родных  Любящих,  заказчиков  щедрых и Вдохновения  Неиссякаемого !!!!!!
С  Днем  Варенья !!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## цветок

Дорогая Манечка! Поздравляю с прошедшим днём рождения,как говорится лучше позже,чем никогда Желаю только светлых дней,без горечи - печали,веселья,
бодрости тебе и счастье чтоб непокидало!

----------


## цветок

Уважаемая Петровна!С днём рождения! Счастья,здоровья и хороших клиентов!

----------


## swinging

Успел, успел!
*ПЕТРОВНА!* 
Поздравляю!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  и

Удачи!

А это тебе.

----------


## Раюшка

Ухтышкаааа, я успела!!!
Иришечка Петровна, с днём рождения тебя!!! Ты такой искренний, душевный, лёгкий человек, дай Бог тебе здоровья и всех благ!!! :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Уважаемые коллеги - казахстанцы(ведущие, музыканты,в/операторы, фотографы)!*
Всех, кто живёт в Казахстане, жил когда - то или, возможно, ещё приедет жить - поздравляю с Днём Республики!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Петровна*,
С днём рождения! Успеха!  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Петровна,*
Поздравляю от души!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Петровна!  днем рождения!Здоровья, удачи во всем и счастья немеренно!

----------


## Ладушка

В Петербург Петровне
Шлю привет я скромный.
Уважаю, поздравляю!
И успеха пожелаю.
Будь удачлива сполна
МИЛАЯ ПЕТРОВНА!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

*Курица*,
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
*цветок*,
*swinging*,
*Анатольевна*,
*Ольвия*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Ладушка*,
 Огромное ВАМ  спасибо за поздравления!!! 
Мне очень, очень, очень приятно!!!

----------


## solist64

*Петровна*,
 С Днем рожденья! Удачи заказов и добрых клиентов!

----------


## Петровна

*solist64*,
Огромное спасибо за поздравления!

*Раюшка* 
Спасибо большое за поздравления и такие теплые слова  :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

Ах, Петровна! С Днем рожденья!
Из Днепра -тебе почтенье..
Мы со шкетом поздравляем,
Тамадею вспоминаем...
Ты-луч света золотой.
Не найти такой иной.
Твои добрые глаза
 Не туманит пусть слеза
Ведь ты лучишься добротой,
Человек мой дорогой.
А твой бинокль,-шедевр прекрасный
Генильно, просто , ясно...
А пожелать тебе хочу,
Сама , что хочешь(я ж молчу)
Чтоб ты желанья загадала,
А птица счастья выполняла.
Чтоб свадеб больше не боялась
И за работу смело бралась
Чтоб в Крым приехала опять,
Сестренку не забыла взять
Чтоб годы мимо пролетали,
А мы с тобой их не считали
Ведь молода твоя душа,
А ты ПЕТРОВНА, ХОРОША!!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Петровна*
 Ириша,Ирочка, Ирунчик, Ирина Петровна, с днём рожденья!
А пожелаю я тебе, почаще радовать нас своим присутствием, делиться добрым светом, который от тебя исходит. И пусть все мечты сбываются! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Ой! Петровна ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
И ПРИВЕТ свой отправляю!
Жаль что сей привет словесный
А не материально тесный 

Но натупит этот час
Когда доеду я до Вас!
Приеду в питер я с приветом
может весной, а может летом

И тгода мои приветы
Развернем мы из газеты
будем пить и будем есть
Тост скажу я в Вашу честь!

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## Петровна

*optimistka17*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Ильич*,
  Спасибо вам  огромнейшее за ВСЕ!  Вы замечательные! Я вас  :Oj:  и  kiss: .

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Петровна*,

Ириша! Дорогая! Твои ясные, бездонные глаза, как зеркало твоей души, говорят какой светлый ты человек! Пусть глаза твои сияют только радостью, пусть радуют тебя твои близкие! Светлому, доброму человеку, всегда хочется желать только радости и счастья! С днем рождения!

----------


## skomorox

*Петровна*,
 :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:  - я тоже поздравляю и присоединяюсь к дружному форумскому хору.

----------


## Djazi

*Петровна*,
  Ирина, прими и мои  поздравления! :flower:  Здоровья, счастья,  удачи и решительности.

----------


## Петровна

*skomorox*,
Ирина, спасибо за цветочки и все остальное.

*Djazi*,
Спасибо,Олечка, твои  пожелания мне необходимы! 

*Svetllana*,
Светланка, огромное спасибо, за такие тёплые слова, за  щедрые комплименты и добрые  пожелания! 
[img]http://s9.******info/cb3e677469dc5983ec95d5d4808b7632.gif[/img]

----------


## olgaring

:flower: *Петровна*,
 Пусть сегодня с опозданьем , но поздравить всё ж спешу.
Поздравляю , поздравляю - от души я говорю:
Будь ты счастлива , любима и всё так же хороша 
Будь сама собой , Ирина , радуется пусть душа !kiss

----------


## olgaleona

петровна! прости за опоздани:smile:е...от всего сердца- удачи тебе..большой-прибольшой!

----------


## Петровна

*olgaring*,
*olgaleona*,
ДЕВОЧКИ, мои дорогие, СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ за поздравления!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ирочка, Петровночка!!!:redface:Пока я на даче прохлаждалась ты у нас родилась, :Aga: , оказывается! 
Извини за опоздание - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!
Оставайся всегда такой же обоятельной, очаровательной, активисткой, спортсменкой, умницей! Побольше тебе приятных эмоций, интересных событий, радостных моментов!  :flower: 
Приходи уже когда нибудь в гости!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Петровна

*innca*,
Инночка, спасибо, дорогая за поздравления  и  поддержку! [img]http://s7.******info/558429783c59677289af9c904b5763c3.gif[/img]
Скоро обязательно встретимся. :Aga:

----------


## Марья

*Петровна*,
 Иришка, а как же я? :redface:  как же я пропустила твой день рождения???  :Vah: 
Прости меня, подлую!!!!  :flower:  От всей-всей своей души я поздравляю тебя, Ирочка!!! Я обещаю, встретимся в январе, задушу тебя в объятиях, потом упаду на колени вымаливать прощения.... Целую.... целую..... целую.....

----------


## Петровна

*Марья*,
 Мариночка ,  не хватает слов чтобы описать  как мне приятно.  СПАСИБО!!! [img]http://s5.******info/f8521b3c13e4ca6bc66da7a7fffd538c.gif[/img]

----------


## maknata

*Петровна*,
 Ириша! Ну я как всегда догоняю.. Но - С дНюхой тебя!!! Цулюмк,цулюмк, цулюмк! Счастья, добра и благополучия! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Петровна, с Днем Рождения!!! Процветания, Продвижения, Хорошения!!! Ну и Здоровья хорошего! :flower:

----------


## maxcimum

Ирин, я тоже продлеваю твой праздник... И от души поздравляю и желаю... перечислять не буду, просто пусть исполнится все то, что выше пожелали!!!

----------


## manja

*Петровна*,
 Пока я в роли бабки ежки  веселилась и каталась в лесу на мотоцикле тебя тут все поздравляли с днем рождения... так вот я хочу поздравить и пожелать:
счастья, хотя говорят чтоесли бы построили дом счастья, то самым большим помещением в нем была бы комната ожидания. Умей ждать и все придет вовремя... Один день на другой не похож... Радуйся каждому новому дню... А я радуюсь, что ты здесь на форуме и я однажды прилечу в Ленинград, город моей молодости и смогу позвонить тебе ..... 
И все таки я хочу пожелать тебье, чтобы  счастье свалилось на тебя так неожиданно, что бы ты не успела отскочить в сторону...

----------


## manja

*Иришка скоморох*
*swinging*,
*цветок*,
*syaonka*,
*maxcimum*,
*optimistka17*,

Ой,  сейчас только увидимши, что меня поздравляють... Класс, как я рада... да еще от таких замечательных людей поздрааление получить...
Хочу сказать всем, всем всем: Добрых людей много, а вот готовых поделиться своим добром куда меньше. ...И все знают что если желать человеку счастья, и повториться сто раз, то счастье как от заклинания увеличиться, а если поделиться горем или обидой, или тревогами и бедами, то скаждым делением все эти гадости испарятся как от заклинания, сгинь  сгинь...
Так что всем желаю счастья .....сто раз и еще сто и еще много много сто раз....

----------


## Петровна

*maknata*,
*AAnn*,
*maxcimum*,
*manja*,
девочки, милые мои , спасибо вам всем за поздравления.

А сегодня я хочу  передать эстафету поздравлений еще одному ОКТЯБРЕНКУ-  нашему цветочку. 
Лиличка, с днем рождения  [img]http://s7.******info/8d704c2e58419874897d901b7090317c.gif[/img]!!  Пусть все мечты осуществятся![img]http://s7.******info/7f2c444ecf064bad02051af91513e8a0.gif[/img]

----------


## KAlinchik

*цветок*,
 Лиля!С днем рождения тебя! Оставайся такой же, как твой ник:замечательным, красивым благоухающим цветочком, радующим всех окружающих!

----------


## maknata

Ой, ну наконец то я в числе первых! Уря!!! Лилечка! С праздником! С Днём рождения! Добра, тепла, достатка и любви! Всегда цветочком ты цвети! :flower:

----------


## naatta

*Петровна*,
 Иришка!!! Прости великодушно, что три дня на форуме не была, и прозевала твой Д.Р.!!!:frown:
НО, лучше поздно, чем....
Иришка!!! Сердечно поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!! Пусть тебя окружает только любовь, доброжелательность окружающих!!! Будет крепким здоровье, и широкой улыбка!!! Пусть все у тебя в руках спорится, и жизнь приносит только радость!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

Лилечка, Цветочек!!!
Уряяя, я тоже успела первой!!!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! :Aga: 
Оставайся для нас всегда таким же Цветочком, как всегда!!! Будь нежной, трепетной, яркой, и никогда не увядай!!! :Aga: 
Пусть у тебя будет много счастья, любви, уважения окружающих!!! Радуйся каждому дню, и радуй других собой!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

А я Маню не поздравила :Oj: , непутевая забывашка и долгосоображашка :Vah:  я !
Маня, Лиля, девочки, милые поздравляю! Радостей, успехов и побед, приятностей и уютностей!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## цветок

Петровна,
Kalinchik,
maknata,
natta,
innca!
Девочки большое спасибо за ваши тёплые слова,думала что увядаю,но теперь придётся цвести дальше.

----------


## manja

Лилия поздравляю с днем рождения

В стране таинственной, далёкой,
Что первой смотрит на Восток.
Раскрылся, солнышку послушный,
Прекрасной лилии цветок.

Она всегда шелков воздушней,
Всех ароматнее духов.
Её рождение - как чудо;
Как дар таинственных богов!

Скользит над радужной планетой
Та, в мотыльковых башмачках,
Звенящая в улыбках лета
И в молодых ещё стихах!

Лилии мои любимые цветы, и я желаю тебе быть оригинальной и неповторимой такой же как эти царственные цветы....

----------


## optimistka17

C днем рождения,ЦВЕТОЧЕК! :flower: 
С днем рожденья,голубочек!
Твой день рожденья -в октябре.
А родилась, наверно на заре?
С лучами солнца теплоту впитала,
А подрастая просто расцветала
Второе имя есть у Лилечки-ЦВЕТОК!
Об этом знает запад и восток
Нас интернет сейчас соеденяет
И море розочек вот  этих вот :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  вручает...
Цветок прекрасный, Лиля,-это ты!
Так пусть сбываются всегда твои мечты
Почаще ты на Форум забегай
Я предлагаю :Pivo:  или чай...:biggrin:
 А в день рожденья принимай цветы,
От этого моложе станешь ты... :062:

----------


## olgaring

:flower: ЦВЕТОК - Лилечка ! С днём рождения !!! Счастья тебе , удачи , здоровья !!!! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## swinging

*цветок*
Поздравляю.
Это тебе



 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  и 

Удачи!

----------


## цветок

manja,
Людочка-Optimistka17!
Спасибо за ваши прекрасные стихи!Я чуть не расплакалась,читая их,столько в них нежности,тепла!

----------


## цветок

olgaring,
swinging!

Спасибо за тёплые слова и подарки!

----------


## manja

[IMG]http://*********ru/295784.gif[/IMG]
Инна и Жанна
спасибо за поздравление с днем рождения

----------


## Анатольевна

*Цветок*,
Лилия! Лучше поздно, чем никогда...
С днём рождения!

----------


## olgaleona

манечку и лиличку от всей души поздравляю! профессионального везения всегда я вам желаю!:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Лиля- Лилия- Цветочек. 
Посчитаем каждый лепесточек.
Раз - талант необыкновенный.
Два - успех твой обалденный.
Три- кружится голова, 
Это обаянье и красота.
Четыре - руки золотые,
Шьют костюмы не простые.
Ну а пять - твои друзья,
Тамадовская страна!

С днём рожденья!!!

----------


## swinging

Поздравляю всех комсомольцев бывших, настоящих и будущих с их 90 летием. :biggrin:
Комсомолу - 90.



Удачи!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

_Татьяна Александрова_
Мы многое еще не сознаем, 
Питомцы ельцинской победы, 
И песни старые 
По-новому поем, 
Многопартийные ведём беседы. 

Друзья! Друзья! 
Другая жизнь в моей стране, 
Век 21-ый - шумный и весёлый! 
Но почему-то хочется так мне, 
Задрав штаны, 
Бежать за комсомолом. 

Мой комсомол, 
Не знает слова Старость, 
В его истории - история страны. 
Он - молодость моя под звон гитары, 
Он - вера в то, что вместе мы сильны. 

Пусть нам завидуют, 
Кто жизнь провел в норе, 
Кто знать не знал сражений за идею. 
А мы прожили молодость в борьбе 
С бездушием, безмозглостью и ленью. 

Я знаю, нынче плюрализм в цене, 
И партии множАтся полным ходом. 
Но почему так тянет в октябре, 
Задрав штаны, 
Бежать за комсомолом? 


*Комсомолец - это не прошлое, это - состояние души. Всех юных, творческих, безумных, ярких, порывистых, неугомонных... т.е. ВСЕХ ВАС,мои дорогие, поздравляю с Днем рождения Комсомола!*

----------


## optimistka17

> Комсомолец - это не прошлое, это - состояние души. Всех юных, творческих, безумных, ярких, порывистых, неугомонных... т.е. ВСЕХ ВАС,мои дорогие, поздравляю с Днем рождения Комсомола!
> __________________


Для меня -сегодняшний день-это возможность возвратиться памятью в прошлое
 Возможность вспомнить как была в Артеке на втором Всесоюзном слете старших пионервожатых-инструкторов и методистов,
как получала высшую награду ЦК ВЛКСМ"За активную работу с пионерами",
как получала высшее партийное образование в Университете марксизма-ленинизма,
как долгие годы была комсоргом учительской, комсомольской организации...
Пионерские лагеря, походы-это просто часть жизни, которую, вспоминая, ощущаешь себя моложе...
Так что всех, с праздником, с Днем рождения ВЛКСМ!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Всех поздравляю с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ КОМСОМОЛА!
УРАААААААААААААААААААААА!
Товарищи! УРАААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА

Я поднимаю свой бокал
За тех, кто Родину не продавал!
За тех, кто свято память чтит отцов
За тех, кто был всегда за Родину готов!

----------


## Анатольевна

*С праздником!!!*
Любовь, комсомол и веснаааааа!!!(несмотря на осень)

----------


## цветок

Анатольевна!
olgaleona,
VETER NAMERENJA!
Большое спасибо за тёплые слова и прекрасные стихи!

----------


## Курица

Этим хмурым осенним днем(у нас, за другие регионы-не отвечаю) празднует свой День Появления на Свет один милый человечек с Форума *Mila-rostov*
С твоим Днем Рождения! Удачи во всех делах! Пусть меньше серых и безрадостных дней ждут тебя впереди! Улыбок, радости, добрых друзей! 
И- вот такого праздника! НАЖМИ НА КАРТИНКУ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/296828m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Для Mila-rostov-есть несколько строчек добрых слов...
С Днем рождения тебя!Поздравляют все друзья!
Свои годы не считай. День улыбкою встречай...

----------


## KAlinchik

Mila-rostov
Ну третий тост-за любовь!Любви тебе безграничной и всего самого хорошего в жизни!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Mila-rostov
*цветок*,
 Лучше поздно,чем никогда! Девочки! Славные! С Днем рождения! Самые искренние пожелания исполнения во всех ваших надеждах, желаниях и мечтах!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Mila-rostov*
Любви, удачи и везенья,
И отрывного Дня рожденья :flower: !!!

----------


## Раюшка

Лилечка-цветочек, Мила-Ростов, пусть с опозданием, поздравляю вас!!!
Блиннн, и знала же, что у Лилечки 28-го числа юбилей, и забыла!!!
Девочки, счастья вам огромного! Исполнения всех желаний!!! :flower:

----------


## цветок

Swetllana,
Раюшка!
Большое спасибо за тёплые слова!

----------


## цветок

Mila-rostov
Поздравляю с Днём рождения!Здоровья,счастья,удач!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Яночка, сегодня твой последний день работы в банке. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! Ведь именно сегодня начинается новая яркая жизнь. Ты будешь свободнее, появится возможность заниматься праздниками в полную силу. И я уверена,что все у тебя получится. Многие наши ребята писали, что заказов стало больше. Пример тому и я, и Марья. Так что, Янусик, с началом новой жизни!
Уходя с работы, оставь о себе добрую память:

----------


## julia2222

*цветок*, :flower: 
*Mila-rostov*, :flower: 
Девчёнки! С прошедшим, Вас, Днём Рождения! Всего, Вам, самого-самого доброго!

*Януська*, :Ok: 
C началом нового периода в твоей жизни! Ты - самодостаточный человек, яркая и уверенная в себе, ты привыкла рассчитывать только на свои силы, а с такими людьми, как правило, дружит госпожа Фортуна. Я, искренне верю, что всё у тебя получится, так пусть же твои желания «обалдевают» от твоих возможностей! Удачи!!! :flower:

----------


## Януська

*Svetllana*,
*julia2222*,
 спасибо девочки!! Я очень тронута!

----------


## naatta

Поздравляю *Милочку из Ростова* с Днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Будь всегда милой людям и всем нам!! :Aga: 
Пусть будет много здоровья, много удачи, и много денег!!! :Pivo:

----------


## naatta

*Януська*,
 А тебя поздравляю с наступлением НОВОГО ЭТАПА в твоей жизни!!!! :flower: 
Ты теперь совершенно самостоятельная трудовая единица, которая будет работать только на СЕБЯ, а не на дядю!!!
Давай, с головой окунайся в новые приятные хлопоты по обустройству своего офиса, набирай себе команду, и твори, твори.....:smile:
А мы будем тебе во всем помогать!!! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Эх, а мы, оказывается Большой праздник пропустили и наших мужчин не поздравили... А они скромно промолчалаи...( или не знали, как и мы...)



Господа мужчины! Если женское население считает, что ближайший всплеск повышенного внимания к сильной половине человечества стоит проявлять не ранее, чем 23 февраля, то вы имеете полное право возмутиться. 
С легкой руки Михаила Горбачева с мужской дискриминацией было покончено, и мировая общественность стала отмечать Всемирный день мужчин. 

Инициативу бывшего президента СССР Михаила Горбачева поддержали венский магистрат, отделение ООН в Вене и ряд других международных организаций. 

Отмечается День мужчин в первую субботу ноября. 

В качестве подарков в этот день мужчины ждут, прежде всего, женского внимания. И хорошо, если женщины с радостью готовы им его уделить.

----------


## Раюшка

> Отмечается День мужчин в первую субботу ноября.


Эх, не успела. Мужики, вы опять в пролёте...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Да, народ, вот и близится к завершению ДЕНЬ 7 НОЯБРЯ-КРАСНЫЙ ДЕНЬ КАЛЕНДАРЯ!
 А  у нас на Форуме-тишина по этому поводу... 
 Никто друг друга не поздравляет, революцию не вспоминают, не празднуют ,одним словом...
 Вывод какой? Народ на Форуме молодой и о Революции знает понаслышке...
 А кто постарше,-зачеркнули прошлое и попытались стереть из памяти... А может быть зря? 
 Ведь это наши истоки. И не будем сейчас  вспоминать и тем более прославлять кровавые бойни.  Не этим мы должны гордиться. Ошибки нас тоже чему-то научили... Ведь была у нас , у поколения 20 века сила духа , целеустремленность, коллективизм,выдержка, взаимопомощь. 
И просто ,отдавая дань истории, уважая свое прошлое скажем друг другу,-  С праздником , дорогие ТОВАРИЩИ!
А может во мне сейчас играет ностальгия?:biggrin:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*optimistka17*,
 Люда, отдавая дань истории, недавно многие праздновали День рождения комсомола.
А насчёт сегодняшнего дня молчат - так ,наверное, ещё отмечают!:biggrin: 
С праздником тебя!  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Ладушка

> С праздником , дорогие ТОВАРИЩИ!


УРРРРА!!! УРРРРА!!! УРРРА!!! :Pioneer:  :Pioneer:  :Pioneer:

----------


## tatusya

День 7 ноября-
Красный день календаря.
Было раньше, а теперь...
Ни парада, лишь лопаты...(У нас сегодня по городу- субботники, обкапывают деревья)
Всех с Праздником!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Верным путем идем, товарищи форумчане! С праздником всех!

----------


## optimistka17

И еще один праздник прошел, увы мимо нас...
В 2001 году 8 ноября страна впервые в истории отметила международный день КВН. 
Идея праздника была предложена президентом международного клуба КВН Александром Масляковым. Дата выбрана по причине того, что именно 8 ноября 1961 года в эфир вышла первая игра клуба веселых и находчивых. 

Международный день КВН пока не был включен в реестр всемирных праздников ООН, как впрочем, до сих он не стал официальным праздником в России. Но, учитывая размах КВН-движения в странах бывшего Советского Союза, этого нельзя исключать. 

Для КВН-щиков игра - это вторая работа, чуть-чуть бизнес, и, наверное, судьба. Для зрителей КВН - яркое шоу.

----------


## Курица

http://www.kvn.name/ - *KVN.name - сайт о квн, бесплатные сценарии, шутки, видео квн*

----------


## ЖасМи

Поздравляю всех, кто имеет отношение к нашей доблестной милиции! Это и сотрудники, и их жёны, и работники по контракту. С праздником вас, ребята! И скажу словами с моего сценария - 
... я желаю. Чтобы вам как можно реже приходилось применять ваши профессиональные навыки и чтобы случилось чудо, и вы вдруг остались без работы. РАЗ – и мир стал добрее, люди стали терпимее друг к другу, вчерашнему преступнику захотелось вдруг сделать что-то очень - очень хорошее, а плохие герои оставались только в сказках…
Ну, а пока, родные мои, мирные люди не могут без вас, без вашей защиты. И вы очень – очень всем нужны. 

"02"-пусть сменяется времени бег,
"02"-снова помощи ждет человек,
"02"-неустанно хранит города
Во все времена.
"02"-и патруль милицейский в пути,
"02"-это значит помочь и спасти
"02"-это значит отступит беда
"02", "02", "02"!

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ !!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Поздравляю всех, кто имеет отношение к нашей доблестной милиции!


Интересно. а есть среди нас такие?

----------


## Раюшка

> Интересно. а есть среди нас такие?


А это, Ирчик, если драка на свадьбе случается, то тамаде приходится быть ещё и милиционЭром по совместительству...:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> если драка на свадьбе случается, то тамаде приходится быть ещё и милиционЭром по совместительству..


Так это наш главный праздник! Уря-я-я товарищи! С праздником!!!

----------


## Курица

> Интересно. а есть среди нас такие?


Есть:biggrin:У меня лучшая подруга в День Милиции родилась!:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Осталось всего 43 минуты, я чувствую, что не могу удержаться, :Vah:  хочется быть первой. 11 ноября наш *Максимчик* отмечает свой День Рождения!

Макс,  родной, ты – лучик света
Ты красив, умен, галантен.
В наших спорах и разборках,
Мудр всегда и толерантен.
Ты надежный, честный, щедрый.
Там где ты – светло вокруг,
Яркий, творческий и верный,
Ты родной и добрый ДРУГ!
Пусть с тобой шагает Счастье,
долго-долго, целый век,
рядом будет пусть Удача,
Мой хороший ЧЕЛОВЕК!

----------


## Януська

Поздравляю Максимушка, мой дорогой!!!!!! С Днем рождения! Ты мой хороший друг, и я очень рада что мы познакомились здесь, на нашем форуме. Оставайся всегда таким какой ты есть!

----------


## lezi

Поздравление имениннику от именинницы.

Что бы значил весь мир без тебя?
Ведь такого, как ты больше нет.
Про Максима  такие слова,
Ты для  нас форумчан , как средь тьмы яркий свет.
Пусть сбываются грезы твои,
Пусть из бед тебя ангел спасает,
И огромной и светлой любви
Я тебе от души пожелаю!!!!

Максимчик  с Днем рождения!!!! Счастья,здоровья,благополучия,творческого успеха и всего самого хорошего,чистого,светлого!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну, Максим, и я присоединяюсь к девченкам! С Днюхой тебя! Процветания тебе, успехов и благополучия!  :Pivo:

----------


## olgaring

МАКСИМУШКА И ТАНЮШКА ! 
Ещё 4 минутки и наступят ваши день рождения !
Будьте счасливы во всём!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :br:

----------


## Петровна

Максимчик!!!!!!
Искренне рада, что знаю тебя и от души поздравляю![img]http://s5.******info/b43af25de2a954a241c0663f0630785b.gif[/img]
С днем рождения!  Желаю тебе счастья, любви ​и исполнения всех желаний!!!

http://www.netfuncards.ru/card200.html

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*lezi*,
 Танюша! Поздравляю!!! С днем Рождения!

----------


## Марисоль

Татьяне  и Максиму самые добрые поздравления и пожелания счастья, любви,удачи
и наш дружный тамадинский ПРИВЕТ! :Viannen 20:

----------


## lezi

*olgaring*,
*Svetllana*,
 Спасибо девочки очень приятно! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Ой, как здорово!!!! Два именинника в один день!!! *С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!* Самой сладкой жизни вам, дорогие!!!
Сим, хотелось бы написать тебе что-то особенное, но слов нет.... Уважаю! Люблю! Дорожу твоей дружбой!!!  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

lezi,
Танечка, как скорпион-скорпиона, поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения !!!!

----------


## Курица

*МАКСИМЧИК!*

Пусть грянет громкое "Ура!"

Сегодня много раз.

Ведь Ты родился не вчера,

А именно сейчас!

Будь атмосферой доброты 

со всех сторон охвачен.

Ведь человек,такой как Ты ,

Для счастья предназначен!

Так веселись,танцуй и пой

Под музыку и смех.

И будь всегда самим собой,

А значит - лучше всех!

----------


## Курица

*ТАТЬЯНКА!*
Поздравляю с Днём Рождения!

Желаю: 

для сердца - любви,

для души - вдохновенья,

для нового дня - новых сил и везенья,

для каждой дороги - мечты настоящей,

для жизни - огромного, светлого счастья!!!  

[IMG]http://*********ru/264759m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

*Курица*,
*Петровна*,
*Марья*,
*Svetllana*,
*Garmonia*,
 Спасибо всем огромное .Счастлива,что попала на форум таких добрых,отзывчивых,просто КЛАССНЫХ  тамадей и тамадушек. Очень приятно,что поздравлять первыми  начали именно вы. :Vah:  :flower: :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

А я не хотела писать поздравления, пока не наступит 11 ноября...
 Силу воли воспитывала...
ПРОСТО ТАТЬЯНКА-ДАМА КРАСАВИЦА! :flower: 
Её стиль общения очень мне нравится
Четко, по делу, без взрывов и психов
Расскажет по делу ярко и лихо! :Aga: 
Видно нежадная, делится всем
 И посещает немало ведь тем:tongue:
Кризис не выбьет ее из седла
 Женщине этой -честь и хвала! :Pivo: 
Опять же, имя свое не скрывает
 Татьяну поэтому каждый ведь знает:biggrin:
А в день рожденья, Таня тебе
Желаю счастья и мира в семье
 Чтоб на работе все успевала
И чтоб семья при том не страдала... :Oj:  :016:

----------


## Инна Р.

Танюш и тебя поздравить можно! Поздравляю!  :flower:  Пусть все сбывается, пусть все получается! Всего, всего тебе и самого, самого! :Ok: 
Ну а раз пошла такая пьянка, меня тоже седня можно поздравить - с новорожденным. :biggrin: Сегодня моему лоботрясу 14 исполняется! :Aga: 
Какой богатый день на именинников - 11.11 !:redface:

----------


## Януська

*lezi*,
 Танюшка, что -то я на мужичка нашего загляделась, и твою днюшку чуть не пропустила :))) Поздравляю тебя, мой дорогой эстонский друг :biggrin: с днем рождения! Очень тепло к тебе отношусь, ты большая умница! Желаю здоровья, присутствия духа в любой ситуации! С праздником тебя моя хорошая!

----------


## Януська

> Какой богатый день на именинников - 11.11 !


Да вообще ноябрь на именинников богат. У нас в семье, моему отцу 12 ноября днюха, а доча, моя Аришка 15 ноября 7 годков празднует :)) 
Во, скорпиошек то развелось!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Я раньше не хотела *Макса* поздравлять,
Хотя душа рвалась Светлану поддержать
Хочу для форумчан открыть секрет один,
_Сегодня Максу тридцать и один_!
Хоть и не круглая, бесспорно дата,
Тебе стихи я посвятить , конечно рада...
И мысленно я в прошлое вернусь
 Возможно где-то в чем-то повторюсь
Когда по аське я с тобой болтала
 Ворчал мой шкет, что я его достала
Он говорил,-"Ну хватит флиртовать!",
А я просила каплю подождать...
Потом друг другу мы с тобой звонили 
 И по мобилке долго говорили
Вмиг Тамадея нас объеденила
 И согласился шкет,-друзья в реале-это сила.
И для Никиты ты авторитет
Боготворит тебя и Мишка(шкет)
 А август самым лучше был на свете
Мы отрывались в Феодоссии как дети
Программа встечи -это высший класс
Огромное спасибо тебе, Макс!
Я без тебе порою, Макс , скучаю
Через неделю встретимся, я точно знаю
Когда приедешь ты Буренку забирать
Возможность будет за уши тягать,
Чтоб ты и дальше устремлялся ввысь...
Задумал новое? Не бойся и берись!
При встече поздравленья дальше я скажу
В Днепропетровске, Макс, тебя я очень жду!!!!!!!!! :Animals 021:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Марья

*innca*,
Инночка, дорогая моя, с новорожденным тебя!!!  :flower:  Олежке желаю крепкого здоровья и удачи во всех его мальчишеских делах!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Танюшку, Максимчика, Олежку всех вас с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

Хороших слов ного не бывает, лучше Вас, таких замечательных ПЕРЕхвалить, ПЕРЕЛюбить, чем НЕДО...

Счастья, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ и УДАЧИ х 1.000.000 раз. Мы Вас ценим!

----------


## Ладушка

*lezi*,
 Нашу добрую Танюху,
Я хочу поздравить с днюхой!
Ты - открытая душа,
Будь как прежде - хороша! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

С днём рождения, Максим!
Ты у нас такой - один!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Курица

*Вот Инна пишет*:" Ну а раз пошла такая пьянка, меня тоже седня можно поздравить - с новорожденным.  Сегодня моему лоботрясу 14 исполняется!"


*Мммммминуточку, мать! Иннусь, а ну-ка бери свое слово ЛОБОТРЯС обратно!*Если не хочешь, чтоб и правда так было-слово-то материально!
 См. словари:
_ЛОБОТРЯС, Ца, м. (прост.). Бездельник, лентяй.
См. также в других словарях:
Лоботряс — м. разг.-сниж. 1. Бездельник, лентяй (Современный толковый словарь русского языка Ефремовой)
лоботряс — муж.; разг. idler, lazy-bones, loafer, layabout м. разг. lazy-bones, idler. (Большой англо-русский и русско-английский словарь)
ЛОБОТРЯС — , лоботряса, м. (простореч. бран.). Бездельник. (Толковый словарь Ушакова)_

Я поздравляю юношу Олега *с совершеннолетием* и с днем, когда необходимо срочно фотографироваться НА ПАСПОРТ.
(иначе маме штраф за просрочку платить:biggrin:)

----------


## manja

[IMG]http://*********ru/277065m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/275017.gif[/IMG]

Умница ты просто 
И добрая душа, 
"Татьяна, - с днем рождения - 
Шепнем, едва дыша. 
живи ты без ненастья, 
Не ведая невзгод, 
И пусть большое счастье 
каждый день несет 

[IMG]http://*********ru/262729m.gif[/IMG]

и все поздравим мы  Татьяну  
ту что  на выдумку быстра, 
Как в тамаде, в ней нет изъяна, 
Как солнце, на тепло щедра.

----------


## maxim4ik77

Здравствуйте, мои дорогие друзья, подруги, форумчане!!!
Более трёх недель я не заходил на форум, причина тому - жизненная круговерть, которая закрутила меня меня "по полной" : дел не в проворот, семейные неурядицы, осенний сплин, депресняк, да и  свадебный сезон продолжается (по 2 свадьбы в неделю до сих пор..... грех жаловаться), подготовка к НГ.
Поэтому, сразу, всех кто вспомнил о моем ДР, я спешу поблпгодарить за массу поздравительных строк, за позитив с которого у меня начался сегодняшний день, за понимание, за радость которая есть в каждой строчке ваших поздравительных постов, за......, ЗА......., ЗА!!!!!
Я предлагаю наполнить бокалы, поднять бокалы, и хочу произнести тост - ЗА ВСЕХ НАС!!!!!
Я благодарю всех за поддержку и внимание к моему ДР!

ЗЫ: Людочка-Оптимистка, сегодня иду брать билеты до Днепропетровска, жди меня в понедрельник :)

----------


## maxim4ik77

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям форумчан, к поздравлениям которые адресованы сегодня Татьяне-Тане-Танечке-Танюше!

Прожить желаю без таблеток,
Примерно, десять пятилеток. 
Затем на фруктах и кефире 
Еще лет десять и четыре. 
Ни разу больше не болеть, 
Год сотый тоже одолеть!

----------


## lezi

*Януська*,
*maxim4ik77*,
*Ладушка*,
*manja*,
*svetlg2*,
*optimistka17*,

Огромное спасибо за поздравления.!!!!!! :Vah: Растрогали до слез. :Vah:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и тёплым словам для именинников. С днём рождения! :flower:

----------


## lezi

*innca*,
 Инночка,с Днем рождения сынишки! Пусть твое, Солнышко ,приносит радость каждый день.Тебе желаю здоровья и терпения в воспитании твоих деток. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*maxim4ik77*,
 Максимчик, солнце!Ой, как хочу тебя отхеппибёздить!
Ты мне тут родной душой стал, и образование у нас схоже, и вкусы в музыке, и взгляды!
Я тебя поздравляю и желаю тебе , самое главное, уверенности в жизни и достижения всего задуманного!( А ты задумывай быстрей, а то, пока набирала, пару раз чихнула, так что точно сбудется!)
Всего тебе да побольше!

----------


## KAlinchik

*lezi*,
 Танюша! Поздравляю тебя!
Ты мне кажешься таким душевным человечком, поэтому желаю тебе сохранять огромное количество друзей, которые (я чувствую) окружают тебя!
Хочу пожелать тебе здоровья и успехов во всем!
Всего тебе только наилучшего! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*innca*,
 Инночка! А тебе хочу пожелать, чтоб твой сынуля был для тебя лучиком света и оправдал все твои надежды!

----------


## optimistka17

Всех своих подруг я поздравляю с рождением их детей. И говорю при этом,-что это прежде всего их праздник. Потому как ты его родила.... Не сам по себе ведь ребенок на белый свет появился...
 Инночка! Поздравляю тебя от души! Ребенок, дарованный Богом,- высшее предназначение женщины...
 Пусть у Олега все будет хорошо!

----------


## optimistka17

> Эти 2 пользователи поблагодарили optimistka17 за это сообщение: innca (Сегодня)


 Я смотрю , Иннуля, ты тоже довольно часто двоиться начала...

----------


## Инна Р.

Ага - совершенно непонятно почему, еще у меня смайлики сломались и цитировать через раз получается, что то с браузерами - видать надо удалить и заново скачать!
Только порадовалась, что все у меня в ноуте работает как часы - но недолго музыка играла!

Спасибо всем за поздравлени!!!

----------


## Мишкина

Максимушка!
И где я тебя только сегодня не поздравила уже и на mail.ru, и в аське....
Здесь тоже хочется... С Днем рождения тебя, дорогой!!!
Желаю тебе здоровья, любви, процветания, успехов, славы и денег!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*lezi, maxim4ik77,*
Желаю Вам, Танюша и Максимчик,
Пусть в жизни будет только позитивчик :Ok: :biggrin: :Aga: !!!
*innca*,
А на многих своих праздниках я говорю короткое стихотворение. Открытку с ним мне подарила моя мама, когда у меня самой родился сын. И вот который год, когда его читаю, у самой слёзы наворачиваются:
Поздравляю с Днём рожденья,
Счастья, радости, везенья!
Но до старости до самой 
Этот День - заслуга Мамы!!!
Здоровья и радости всем мамам :flower:  и всем деткам:biggrin:!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Пока часы ещё 12 не бьют и я успеваю!
*maxim4ik77*
С днём рождения. дорогой наш человек! Счастья тебе такого же большого, как твоя огромная душа! И почаще появляйся здесь. 

*lezi*,
Танюша, с Днём рождения! Светлых денёчков тебе, ну хотя бы семь раз каждую неделю, а заказов и щедрых клиентов итого больше! надеюсь, скоро познакомимся в реале.
всем именинникам букеты  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милую, добрую, отзывчивую мамочку Иннусю с самым главным приобретением в жизни - сыном. Вспомни первые минуты, когда ты его увидела. Вот оно счастье. Пусть только радует.

----------


## Djazi

*maxim4ik77*
Максим, я думаю, что хоть уже полночь  и миновала, но поздравлять можно и справлять День Рождения хорошего человека ещё месяц, не меньше:smile:
 Поэтому прими и мои поздравления! Я желаю тебе, быть таким же любимцем женщин нашего раздела, как и раньше:wink: Здоровья,успешной карьеры на долгие годы ну и, самое главное, обрести своё семейное счастье :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*lezi,*
Татьяна, я поздравляю и тебя  с самым лучшим праздником в жизни, с Днём твоего рождения! Будь самой милой, любимой, доброй, обаятельной, привлекательной. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

Иннуль, у тебя сынуля,  а у меня Доча старшая на этой неделе именинница 15ноября,  а сегодня у её подружки День варенья, а на следующей неделе  ещё у одной. Короче, со всех сторон одни Скорпиошки. Поздравляю с самыми  лучшими детьми- скорпиошками!  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> поздравлять можно и справлять День Рождения хорошего человека ещё месяц, не меньше


 Вот-вот. Именно этим и займемся на будущей неделе...

----------


## tatusya

Максим, хочу и я в свою очередь поздравить тебя с Днем рождения. Пусть всегда тебе сопутствует успех, крепкого здоровья, радостных мгновений, запоминающегося отдыха.
За всё берись с душой, умом,
С желаньем, жарким огоньком,
Чтоб интерес к делам не гас,
А результат был - просто класс!
*lezi,Танечку, поздравляю с Днем рождения.*
Ты прекрасна, и прекрасен мир вокруг,
Вечно будет небо ясным, будет друг,
И любовь придёт велика и нежна,
Жизнь твою перевернёт она до дна,
И счастливей всех на свете станешь ты,
И заветные исполнятся мечты...

----------


## tatusya

> Поздравляю с самыми лучшими детьми- скорпиошками!


Спасибо,Олечка.Это поздравление и ко мне- сын и муж в один день- 20 ноября. Я знаю когда в доме 2 скорпиона, 1 овен и 1 водолей , из них 2 крысы, 1 змея, 1 лошадь. Но нам всегда весело.Мы - семья!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!Чего ж мы молчим? 
Сегодня ж день рождения у dafna7526!
Я ей благодарна за сказочку ее, часто делаю и вспоминаю её добрым словом!
НАДЮША! С днем рождения тебя!
Желаю тебе всего самого наилучшего, вдохновения в работе и побольше хороших людей вокруг!

----------


## Курица

*dafna7526!*
Наденька! Надюша! Надежда!

Надежда – означает надежду, 
Но вместе с тем – и Веру, и Любовь, 
Три этих составляющих, как прежде, 
Являются основой всех основ!
И главное в них выбрать очень сложно, 
И — выборе извечном человек… 
Надежда – означает и «надежность», 
Как это важно в ненадежный век!
Событие сегодня – день рождения! 
Да, в этот день — Надежда родилась! 
Собрались гости, будут поздравления, 
И песни у накрытого стола,
Надежда! Пожелать хочу терпения, 
Солиднейших доходов от труда, 
Здоровья, и во всех делах везения, 
*На Форум появляться завсегда!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/269940m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

dafna7526!
Надюша,с Днем рождения!!!!
Здоровья,любви и всех благ :007:

----------


## Януська

> а у меня Доча старшая на этой неделе именинница 15ноября,





> Поздравляю с самыми лучшими детьми- скорпиошками!


Точно. У моей дочи завтра день рождения :))))
А раз так много детишек скорпиошек, значит мы девчонки правильные и весна на нас правильно действует! :)))

----------


## optimistka17

Мои поздравления Надежде с Днем рождения!

 Давай и дальше сказки пиши,
Доброе дело делать спеши
Живи  с улыбкой , без проблем
Гони невзгоды насовсем.:biggrin:
На Форум чаще заходи
И "спасибо" находи... :flower:

----------


## tatusya

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!
Тебе желаем, Наденька,
Счастливых долгих лет.
От всех коллег по форуму
Наш пламенный привет. С ДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!  :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

*dafna7526!*
 Надежда, какое красивое имя! С днём рождения,  счастья, любви и мирного неба над головой :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 А вот сказочку я видимо пропустила.

----------


## Раюшка

Мамадарагая! Сколько же я пропустила!!!
Раз-два-три-четыре-пять - начинаю поздравлять!:smile:

С прошедшими днями рождения - Максимчика и Танечку-Лези!
С прошедшим именинником - Инночку!!!
С днём варенья - Надюшу-Дафну!
С дочками-именинницами - Януську и Олю-Джази!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Фуууу... никого не забыла? Не форум, а рассадник скорпионов...:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Курица

> А вот сказочку я видимо пропустила.


*Djazi*,
смотри у себя в личке! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Надежду - dafna7526, с днём рождения! Имя-то какое - НАДЕЖДА. С таким именем никогда руки не должны опускаться, никогда вера в себя не отступать. Поэтому всего этого тебе и ещё телегу добрых пожеланий впридачу. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

А у меня дочка тоже скорпионище, 19 ноября.
а где это вы находите даты рождения форумчан7

----------


## lezi

Олечка и Януська!
Поздравляю Вас с Днем рождения ваших Скорпиошек.Здоровья вам мамочки и терпения . :006:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Олечка и Януська!
> Поздравляю Вас с Днем рождения ваших Скорпиошек.Здоровья вам мамочки и терпения


Полностью присоеденяюсь и от себя добавлю:что б ваши детки были здоровыми, послушными и счастливыми,и тогда вы будете самыми счастливыми мамочками!

----------


## KAlinchik

> а где это вы находите даты рождения форумчан7


Ириш! Вверху в подразделах ,начинающихся с МОЙ КАБИНЕТ есть КАЛЕНДАРЬ,жмешь туда, потом на сегодняшнюю дату и выпрыгивают форумчане, у которых в этот день -дни рождения

----------


## maknata

> Мамадарагая! Сколько же я пропустила!!!


Не ты одна такая...
Ребятушки!!!!!
Максик! Танюша! Наденька! С Днём рождения! Уж простите меня, негодяйку, что так поздно. Счастья, любви, успехов!
Поздравляю всех мамочек, у которых дети - скорпиончики :flower:

----------


## julia2222

Так, как я сама - мама Скорпиошки :smile:, хочу, от всей души, пожелать терпения родителям, у которых их детки, рождены под этим славным созвездием. Гороскопы говорят, что очень трудно воспитывать детей, рождённых под этим знаком, так как у них сильная воля, устойчивая психика, они обожают побеждать и не умеют отступать. И несмотря на то, что Скорпион – это один из самых сильных знаков Зодиака, _балуйте_ своих деток, *лелейте* их, _прощайте_ им, их мнимое равнодушие, потому что у них очень ранимая и трепетная душа, в которую они не подпускают даже самых – самых близких. *Обнимайте* и *целуйте* своих Чадушек. Говорите чаще, что _Вы их любите_. Им, просто, жизненно необходимо ощущать тепло и заботу близких людей. Всем Скорпионам, и их родителям - миллионы алых роз  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Марья

По себе знаю - день рождения сына гораздо больший для меня праздник, чем мой собственный... Девочки, от всей души поздравляю вас с вашими новорожденными! Я поздравляю вас с тем чувством счастья, которое длится ровно столько времени, сколько вашим лапулям лет!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

*В предвкушении Нового года....*
Знаете какой сегодня праздник????

*День рождения Деда Мороза!*
Поздравим хорошего человека....:biggrin:

18 ноября в России официально отмечают день рождения Деда Мороза. 

Каков возраст зимнего волшебника - доподлинно неизвестно, но точно, что более 2000 лет. Дату рождения Деда Мороза придумали сами дети, поскольку именно 18 ноября на его вотчине - в Великом Устюге - в свои права вступает настоящая зима, и ударяют морозы.

Особенно тщательно к этому празднику готовятся на родине именинника. В этот день открывают специальный почтовый ящик, в который можно опустить поздравление для Деда Мороза. Этой возможностью с удовольствием пользуются и местные детишки, и приезжие туристы.

Поздравить сказочного именинника приезжают его многочисленные родственники - Санта-Клаус из Финляндии, Чисхан - якутский Дед Мороз, карельский Паккайне, зимний сказочник Микулаш из Чехии, Снегурочка из Костромы, а также официальные делегации из Вологды, Москвы, Нижнего Новгорода и многих других городов. А помощники Деда Мороза каждый год ему в подарок готовят новый костюм, украшенный вышивкой.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Поздравляю *KAlinchik* - Алину и её вторую половину с 6 летием свадьбы!!!

Отметим мы форумом ваш юбилей.
Здоровья и счастья, надёжных друзей,
Желаем с любовью прожить много лет,
Чтоб всех озарял её нежный свет :flower: !!!

----------


## Pugachiha

*KAlinchik*
Алинчик, солнышко, присоединяюсь к *eva-prazdnik*!
Поздравляю вашу семью с таким маленьким, но очень важным юбилеем - 6 лет - скоро в школу:wink: Мира вам, Добра, Взаимопонимания, Благополучия!

----------


## tolyanich

И  мои  поздравления. Ещё 44 годика  и "золотая" :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/356835m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Алиночка и Артур! И я поздравляю вас с годовщиной! Не важно, как называется ваша дата, главное, что б вы вместе радовались каждому дню, удачам и победам друг друга, что б вам было вместе тепло! Пусть будет так! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Volodя

KAlinchik, 
я только презентом, без слов !
:smile:[IMG]http://*********ru/360930.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Ребята! Спасибо всем большущее за ваши поздравления. Блиииин, как приятно-то!!!
Я вообще привыкла, честно говоря, быть немного обделенной в личных поздравления, т.к. у меня день рождения 8 МАРТа, обычно после 3 тоста, переключаются на общие женские поздравления...Поэтому каждое поздравление в своей жизни очень ценю :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Алиночка, я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! :flower:  Нацеловаться вам сегодня.... ГОРЬКО!!!

----------


## Volodя

ГОРЬКО!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марья

*KAlinchik*,
Алинушка, я от всей души присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!! Пусть твоя семья будет всегда, на все времена самой надежной пристанью, самым твердым оплотом в этом сложном мире..... :flower:

----------


## Курица

Ой, и я не хочу пропустить возможность сказать вам, Алина и Артур, *горько!!!*
Живите долго-долго и счастливо-счастливо!!!

----------


## optimistka17

А ктивной
Л юбви
И
Н аслаждений
А х

А ристократических
Р омантических
Т емпераментных
У мопомрачительных
Р азвлечений!,вам, дорогие друзья по случаю чугунно-кипарисовой даты! :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

*KAlinchik*,
 Алиночка!!! Я зашиваюсь со своими приготовлениями новогодними и, потому, не могу каждый день заглядывать на форум. А тут столько-столько интересного. 
Я тоже хочу поздравить тебя с юбилеем свадьбы. Вы - молодцы! Двое прекрасных деток, хорошие отношения, взаимпонимание. А то, что твой муж - любящий и понимающий я поняла буквально из нескольких твоих фраз. Я тебя поздравляю с тем, что такой замечательный друг рядом с тобой. Это большое счастье.
Любви вам до ста лет!

----------


## optimistka17

> Я зашиваюсь со своими приготовлениями новогодними


По доброму рада за тебя... зашивайся и дальше, чтобы работы было больше...

----------


## olgaring

Алина и Артур ! Сами имена уже говорят о том , что ваша пара необычная ! Я желаю вам всего самого самого и чем больше хорошего будет в вашей семейной жизни , тем лучше ! Горько!!!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*KAlinchik*,
 Алинушка, Артур! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## optimistka17

А можно я сама себя поздравлю?
 Свой год на форуме сегодня вместе с вами справлю?
 Сама себе стихи я посвящу,
 Что всех люблю я громко прокричу... :flower: 
За год итоги можно подводить..
Но не стоит вопрос здесь,быть или не быть...
За этот год я с дерева спустилась,
 А может в Человека обезьяна превратилась?
Уже вполне свободно набираю текст
Но вот сомненье времена ест,-
Ну почему так медленно учусь?
Хотя вопрос возник,-туда я сразу мчусь... :Pivo: 
 На Форуме нашла я множество друзей
 Не только с Украины,-а с планеты всей
Как я жила без Форума всего лишь год назад?
Воспоминанья выстроились в ряд...
В любви я к Форуму сегодня объясняюсь,-
Я с вами никогда не распрощаюсь.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

дорогие мои! всех кого не поздравила- от души поздравляю!....и простите за мое редкое появление...:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

:flower: Алинка и Артур! Поздравляю с чугунной свадьбой! Желаю, чтобы в решении вопросов семейной жизни вам не были нужны чугунные предметы!:biggrin:
И шоб для вас, влюблённых и красивых, даже чугунИЙ казался люминием!:biggrin:

Людочка, поздравляю, тебе уже годик! Ой, какая уЗе бойсЯя!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Dium

И присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/363004.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

> А можно я сама себя поздравлю?


Люд, а можно мы тебя поздравим. 
Эта песенка - тебе (На мотив "Круто ты попал")

Год назад явилась Люда, Оптимисткой назвалась,
Что не пост, то просто чудо - развесёлый расколбас!
И теперь, кто форумчанок на свой праздник будет звать,
Будет Людины кричалки очень весело кричать.
Если в гости к ней приедешь, вкусным чаем угостит,
И, конечно же в костюмчик развесёлый нарядит.
Мы Людмилу поздравляем - ровно год уже прошёл,
Год назад нашла ты форум, ты нашла, и он нашёл.

Круто ты попала сюда, навсегда,
Не забыть теперь никогда!
Круто ты попала сюда, на-всег-да
Вместе вы теперь навсегда!...      навсегда!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*optimistka17*,

----------


## manja

*Люда Оптимистка я играю на гармошке для тебя:
и пою эти незатейливые строки тоже для тебя*


[IMG]http://*********ru/374257m.gif[/IMG]


Дни летят пролетают 
целый год тебя знают
так давай ка справляй юбилей
пусть кричалка для Люды
очень доброю будет
ведь она от всех верных друзей


а я играю на гармошке
ей кричалку пропою
и УРА нашей Людмиле 
тыщу раз в году

----------


## Инна Р.

[QUOTE=manja]Дни летят пролетают 
целый год тебя знают
так давай ка справляй юбилей
пусть кричалка для Люды
очень доброю будет
ведь она от всех верных друзей


а я играю на гармошке
ей кричалку пропою
и УРА нашей Людмиле 
тыщу раз в году
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## manja

*А это я пропою для нашей славной Алинки 
и ее суженного и любимого мужа
тоже песенка я играю на гармошке*

[IMG]http://*********ru/374257m.gif[/IMG]

Всего шесть лет вы вместе
и спою вам я песню
ту в которой такие слова
пусть удача смеется
пусть весь мир улыбнется
что вы будете вместе всегда

Припев:

я б вам сыграла на гармошке
сварила б кашу в чугунке
ну ка доставайте ложки
и себе и мне

----------


## KAlinchik

Девочки ! Еще раз всем СПАСИБО за поздравления!Ух, мы вчера гульнули!Молодость вспомнили, официант наверное подумал, что любовники от своих половинок гуляют, такая романтика!:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*optimistka17*,
 Люда! Это тебе-то тут годик?!

Сообщений: 5,835 
Поблагодарили: 3,058 
Вес репутации: 38
Репутация: 3142

Людочка! Нет сомннений, что ты самый обожаемый и уважаемый форумчанин!
желаю тебе всего самого наилучшего! и знай, что все твои виртуальные друзья всегда с тобой!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Молодость вспомнили, официант наверное подумал, что любовники от своих половинок гуляют, такая романтика!


Стесняюсь расспросить в подробностях, но хоть на вопросик из недавно выставленной игры ответь - И сэксам в общ. месте занимались? :Oj:  Ну вы даете! Молодцы!  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Стесняюсь расспросить в подробностях, но хоть на вопросик из недавно выставленной игры ответь - И сэксам в общ. месте занимались?


Да нет, Иннуля! Мы же оба приличные люди, к тому же каждый хорошо известен в своей сфере деятельности!Просто вели себя как влюбленные( всё-таки отсутствие детей под боком здорово расслабляет:biggrin:) так что маловероятно, что официант, глядя на таких достаточно взрослых людей, мог подумать что-то приличное( ну, судя по выражению его лица)
Так что Инна, как в том анекдоте, не получилось:
Жена нового русского жалуется доктору:
- Муж уделяет мало внимания, о сексе совсем забыла!
- Вот Вам упаковочка таблеток. Вечером бросьте в бокал спиртного, дайте мужу, все будет в порядке.
Прошло несколько дней. Жена приховит к врачу с радостной вестью:
- Доктор, Вы волшебник! Эти таблетки - просто чудо: мы и на столе, и на кресле, и на полу...
- Но на полу не удобно!
- Ничего, доктор. В этот ресторан мы больше не ходим.....:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ничего, доктор. В этот ресторан мы больше не ходим.....


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## olgaring

Людочка, с годиком тебя !!!! От всей души , от чистого сердца !!!! Не верится , что знакома с тобою лишь год , такое ощущение , что знала тебя всегда . Оставайся такой какой ты себя здесь зарекомендовала . Отзывчивой , доброй , мудрой , талантливой ! Я тебя Лю... !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*KAlinchik*,
 Прости, родная за опоздание... ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!! Пусть любовь светиться в глазах, льется в устах и связывает ваши сердца крепче и крепче.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка!!!! С годиком!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Люда Оптимистка я играю на гармошке для тебя:
> и пою эти незатейливые строки тоже для тебя


Можно я встану рядом,
Подмигну хитрым взглядом,
И гармошку я тоже возьму.
Все деньки сосчитаю,
Сколько Люду я знаю,
И Маняше я ЩАСь подпою
(РАЗ -ДВА-ТРИ) :smile:

А мы играем на гармошке
У Людмилы навиду
Приготовьтся, мы и спляшем
Тапки щас сниму!

----------


## optimistka17

> Тапки щас сниму!


 Ириш! Что-то не вяжется,-Деда Мороза ищешь, а сама-то в тапках...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ириш! Что-то не вяжется,-Деда Мороза ищешь, а сама-то в тапках...


Так это дома вечером, расслабившись, перед сном, после душа.... Путный кандидат в Д.М. ужё не забредёт. Он либо на диване перед телевизором, либо на производстве, ёлки рубит.:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*optimistka17*,
Людмила! С годиком!!! :Connie 41:

----------


## Shagane

*Люда!!!*
Поздравляю!!! И торт с меня: 



*УДАЧНОГО ПЛАВАНИЯ по просторам форума!!! И приятных пассажиров!!!*

(в числе ошиблись в месяцем и годом - но это же мелочи! Зато число верное!)

----------


## optimistka17

> Поздравляю!!! И торт с меня:


 Ой спасибо всем, кто разделил со мной Большую радость... За добрые слова СПАСИБО!  За поздравления от самых лучших в мире людей *СПАСИБО!*Живем дальше. Я на Форуме 1 год и 1 день... Отсчет пошел. Пошел второй год новой жизни...

----------


## julia2222

*eva-prazdnik* :flower: 
Обычно, у тех, кто дарит праздник чужим людям, не остаётся сил и времени на то, чтобы найти трогательные и душевные слова для своих самых родных и самых близких. Вот так и я, никогда не забываю позвонить, но кроме, как поздравляю… и желаю…ничего не могу добавить, потому что сразу начинаем обсуждать новости, события последних дней и т.д.
   Но, сегодня, я очень хочу сделать по-другому. Я знаю, как много значит ФОРУМ, в жизни *eva-prazdnik* :flower: , поэтому хочу вам рассказать маленькую историю.
   Ровно 6 лет назад, в нашей семье отмечали замечательное событие. 23 ноября 2002 года выходила замуж моя родная сестрёнка – моя лучшая подруга, мой верный соратник в борьбе. В этот день, серьёзнейший парень Вячеслав, стал СЫНОМ для нашей мамы, а для меня, наверное, ближе БРАТА. Небольшой городок, где жили наши родители, и где праздновали свадьбу, в, хорошем смысле, вздрогнул от множества искренних, красивых и трогательных слов, от слёз радости и восхищения, от задорного смеха и прекрасного настроения, от необыкновенной ауры, царившей на празднике. 
Шло время, виражи судьбы забросили наших молодожёнов в совершенно чужой и незнакомый город Кировоград, где не было рядом ни пап, ни мам, ни друзей, ни, даже, знакомых. И они вместе, плечом к плечу, преодолевали все жизненные трудности и препятствия, помогали и поддерживали друг друга. И в этом году, тёплым, июньским вечером, когда мы с сестрой, вдвоём сидели на берегу моря, наслаждаясь видом светящейся, парящей в облаках, Форосской церкви, опьяневшие от невероятного целебного, можжевелового воздуха, я сказала: «Как бы мне хотелось продлить эту сказку ещё, хотя бы на 10 дней», а сестра ответила: «Ты знаешь, а я бы уехала, хоть завтра, мне так хорошо у себя дома, с моим Славкой…», и в её голосе, было, столько боли от разлуки, и надежды на скорую встречу, что я поняла, им нельзя расставаться, даже на несколько дней.
    И, сейчас, я предлагаю форумчанам поднять, со мной вместе, виртуальный бокал вина и выпить за эту замечательную семью!
Ленчик и Славик, ГОРЬКО!!!

Я хочу подарить, ВАМ, горы и море,
Я хочу подарить, ВАМ, небо без туч,
Чтобы не было в жизни ни боли, ни горя,
Чтобы нежно светил, ВАМ, солнышка луч!
Чтоб в Форос, каждый год, открывали, ВЫ, двери,
Попадали, как в сказку, в КИПАРИСОВЫЙ РАЙ,
Чтоб любовь, на всю жизнь, сохранить ВЫ сумели,
Чтоб в душе, целый год, у ВАС цвёл месяц МАЙ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*julia2222*,
Сижу, слезинки смахиваю и наливаю! Вернее, наливаем :br: !!!Юльчик, спасибищеkiss!!!

----------


## Shagane

Вот, это история!!!!! Поздравляю!!! И то, что вы встретились - это чудо, так редко встретишь настоящую любовь! Дарю вам торт ВСТРЕЧИ:

----------


## olgaring

*julia2222*,
 Юля , я правильно поняла? Лена твоя сестрёнка?
Леночка , я тебя поздравляю и всех благ земных и неземных желаю !!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Юля , я правильно поняла? Лена твоя сестрёнка?


 Для меня это была приятная неожиданность...
 Леночка! С праздником тебя , дорогая... С тем, что у тебя есть то, главное, что так необходимо каждой женщине-любимый муж и ребенок. Есть женское, материнское счастье. Береги то, что имеешь... И будь счастлива...

----------


## Мишкина

*optimistka17*
Людочка! 
Мне тебя тоже очень хочется поздравить, лучше поздно... 
Всего тебе и побольше! Удачи, денег, здоровья, работы.

----------


## julia2222

> Юля , я правильно поняла? Лена твоя сестрёнка?


 Оленька, да, ты правильно поняла, Лена моя единственная родная сестрёнка, а кроме этого ещё и 


> моя лучшая подруга, мой верный соратник в борьбе


Спасибо, тебе, за внимание :Ok:

----------


## Курица

*julia2222*,
Девчонки, а как шифровались!!!:smile: Поздравляю Леночку с годовщиной свадьбы и еще с тем, что у нее есть такая замечательная родная сестра-соратница(тоже, кстати, на днях - ИМЕНИННИЦА):tongue:

----------


## maknata

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка! Я тоже - лучше поздно, чем никогда -поздравляю! Оставайся такой же, какой мы тебя знаем - ОПТИМИСТКОЙ !!!

----------


## Irishka

Ребята, а сегодня День ангела Максима! Поздравим нашего maxim4ik77! Максимушка, с именинами! И пусть ангел хранит тебя от всяких невзгод!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*optimistka17*,

Людочка, прими и МОЕГО младшенького в подарок!
 [IMG]http://*********ru/345392.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*eva-prazdnik*,

Алёнка, этот гламурный тортик для вашей пары!
[IMG]http://*********ru/336176.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Ребята, а сегодня День ангела Максима! Поздравим нашего maxim4ik77! Максимушка, с именинами! И пусть ангел хранит тебя от всяких невзгод!


АДНАЗНАЧНА!
Следующий тортик летит в Макса
[IMG]http://*********ru/333104.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Эх, Макс! Если бы ты задержался в Днепропетровске еще немного, до Дня твоих именин,  :Pivo: то мы бы обязательно с тобой в Боулинг сходили....:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

Максимчик! с праздником!Пусть ангел-хранитель всегда сопровождает тебя по жизни!

----------


## Irishka

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка! И пельменей съели!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Jenik25,*
От души с Днём рождения поздравляю,
Удачных банкетов :Ok:  и счастья желаю :flower: !!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Jenik25*,
Ты к нам не так давно присоеденилась, но такое чувство, что надолго!
От всей души поздравляю с днем рождения!Желаю успехов и удачи во всём!Здоровья,счастья и  любви! И не терять того обаяния, которым ты обладаешь!

----------


## manja

Jenik25,

Поздравляю с днем рождения...
Самое главное чувствовать себя счастливой... и молодой.... и красивой... и успешной ..... и умницей.....
А ты умница.... Так что ....как говорится :счастье есть, его не может не быть....

----------


## Ольвия

*eva-prazdnik,* *maxim4ik77*,* Jenik25,*!!!
От души вас поздравляю. Пусть счастливых мгновений  в вашей жизни будет побольше.....

----------


## julia2222

*Jenik25*,
От СТРЕЛЬЦА СТРЕЛЬЦУ - привет,
В жизни – только лишь побед! :Ok: 
А ещё, здоровья, смеха,
Счастья, радости, успеха,
Бодрости, любви, тепла,:smile:
Чтобы жизнь была светла!
_с Днём Рождения_  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## olgaring

maxim4ik77, Jenik25,!!!

Максим , Женя ! Я вас поздравляю!!!!!!! Желаю вам всего того , чего желаете вы сами!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Jenik25

Коллеги, спасибо вам огромное за поздравления! Вы уже мне прямо-таки родные! Я даже ни разу и не заглядывала в эту тему, спасибо eva-prazdnik, она подсказала! А то столько бы приятных эмоций не получила! 

eva-prazdnik, maxim4ik77, оптимистка17, вам всего самого прекрасного и пусть сбудутся заветные мечты!

----------


## maknata

*Jenik25*,
 С днём варенья!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Так. так....
У нас именинница, оказывается. А я почему не знаю?
*Jenik25*,
Евгения- серьёзно, Женька - дружески, Женечка - ласково, Женюлька - шопотом и на ушко, Жека - по свойски... Наверное, так и ещё в разных вариантах звучало в этот день твоё имя и куча пожеланий, любви обрушилось на тебя. Я присоединяюсь к этому хору - *Jenik25*, * С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!* :flower:

----------


## Jenik25

Наталья, Ирина, огроменное спасибо! Очень-очень приятно!

----------


## Ольвия

*julia2222*,
 Поздравляю от души!!! С Днем рождения!!!!! Эти цветы для тебя!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*julia2222*,
С днём рождения! Счастья, здоровья, успеха! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

А третий тост мой!!!
*julia2222*,
*Сестричку с Днём рожденья!*
Стрелец - боец во всём!
Удачи и везенья,
И смеха полный дом!
Живём не по соседству,
Но рядом две души,
Ведь там, за дверью в детство
За мной ты в сад спешишь...
Меня в твои 17 на танцы не берёшь, 
А я - на подоконнике, 
А за окошком - дождь...
Потом тебе уж 20
И я с тобой в Днепре
Уже на дискотеке
И ты - АВТОРИТЕТ!!!
Когда в мои 17 
Не взяли в институт,
Твои слова:
"Шахтёры его щас разнесут:biggrin:!"
Потом я отучилась
И первой самой-самой
Узнала ты, что скоро
Счастливой стану мамой!
Потом мне...Ну, не важно,
Когда нашла я форум,
Друзей у нас прибавилось 
В счастливую ту пору :Aga:  :Ok: !
*Так С Днём рожденья, Юльчик!*
*Пусть будет мир в душе,* 
*Любви, здоровья, радости*
*И приезжай уже:biggrin:kiss!!!*
За тебя :br: !!!

----------


## Jenik25

julia2222, счастья, любви, здоровья и много-много любимой работы!

----------


## Dium

*julia2222* *С днем варенья!!!!!*

----------


## optimistka17

julia2222,чтоб у тебя все двоилось, как ник.
 И количество радостей и количество работ, и достаток, и хорошее настроение... С Днем рождения!

----------


## Djazi

*julia2222*,
*Jenik25*,
*Девочки, милые, я вас тоже  поздравляю с вашими днями Варенья! 
 Желаю вам , чтоб  в ваших норках не переводились шампань и  икорка.
 В глазах пусть горит огонь, а сердце греют тепло и Любовь!*

Тем  более, что сама только что вернулась с дня рождения моей свекрови, вернее с юбилея 65 лет.
Подарили мы ей микроволновку с грилем. Были в гостях её друзья новые и наше семейство. Так мило посидели, попели, анекдоты потравили. Ну, я чуток потамадила:wink:.

----------


## optimistka17

> Ну я чуток потамадила.


C чем тебя и поздравляю.. Не теряй квалификацию даже во времена отсутствия работы...

----------


## Раюшка

Простите меня, редко заглядываю в темку, зато когда появляюсь, поздравляю всех "оптом" (оптом дешевле:biggrin:).
Максимчик, Леночка-ЕВА, Женечка, Юленька - от всей души вас с днюхами!!!!! Желаю здоровья, любви и удачи - вот три кита счастья!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

* julia2222* 
С днем рождения! :flower: 
Всего и побольше!:wink:

----------


## Мишкина

Можно с вами, родные, поделиться маленькой радостью...
Мы сегодня - я имею ввиду всю нашу семью Мишкиных - Островских - участвовали в общешкольном конкурсе "Мама, папа и я - музыкальная семья" и заняли 1 место. Так приятно!!!!!!! Сын старший рад больше всех, наверно!!!!
Ну вот, рассказала вам... :Oj:  похвасталась....
А приятно все равно....

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мишкина*,
 Ой, Света! это ж так здорово! От души поздравляю!
Хотя б кто сомневался, что именно ваша семья( такая талантливая и с такой мамой!) станет первой!
я себе представляю, как у тебя на душе здорово и тепло, что у тебя такое дружное семейство! Так держать! :flower:

----------


## manja

> Мы сегодня - я имею ввиду всю нашу семью Мишкиных - Островских - участвовали в общешкольном конкурсе "Мама, папа и я - музыкальная семья" и заняли 1 место. Так приятно!!!!!!! Сын старший рад больше всех, наверно!!!!


Светлана, я хоть и не знаю вашу семью, но так рада за вас... Потому что не раз делала такие праздники и восхищалась семьями... которые в них участвовали... 
Пусть ваша семья всегда держится вместе , радуйтесь каждому дню с вашими детьми... Мне кажется не только гордость ваших детей  выросла но и поднялась ваша значимость для детей... А это сегодня очень важно... Ведь у нас например есть такие семьи, где мамы и папы ноль авторитет...
Желаю вам многог много много счастья и вашим детишкам тоже от всей души...

----------


## optimistka17

> заняли 1 место


 А я аж горжусь , что знаю вас! Вы -лучшие! От души поздравляю...

----------


## Петровна

*Мишкина*,
 Свтланка, поздравляю с победой[img]http://s15.******info/7a542bc05003476eac14d402dce1c4e5.gif[/img]
 Мы в вас верили, верим ​и будем верить всегда!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Мишкина*,
 Супер-супер-супер!
УРЯЯЯЯЯ!
Я горжусь Вами!

Этот мой портретный тортик летит ВАМ!

[IMG]http://*********ru/334204.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

*pypss
Петровна
optimistka17
KAlinchik
manja*
Девочки! Милые мои!!!! Спасибулечки вам огромные!!!!!!!
Люблю вас всех!!!!!
Сегодня целый вечер звонки, поздравления, разговоры про конкурс... Все поздравляют, мамы наши гордятся нами - внуками особенно!
А ваши поздравления и слова теплые лично для меня, как говорит моя свекровь - бальзам на душу! Вот в этом я с ней согласна!!!
Целую...

----------


## Анатольевна

*Мишкина*,
МО-ЛОД-ЦЫ!!! Поздравляю! :Party: 
Свет, а младший тоже учавствовал? :To Become Senile:

----------


## Курица

Светлана, какие вы молодцы!!! Это так важно деткам, чувствовать себя в одной связке со взрослыми, выступать, слышать восторженные слова и аплодисменты...Это сближает, повышает самооценку...Да это просто здорово, что у них такие МАМА с ПАПОЙ!!!!При таких талантливых родителях и детки разовьются, это-несомненно! :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

Инночка! Конечно! 
Мы поем, а он танцует на сцене, бегает, в ладоши хлопает, умора...
Спасибо тебе за поддержку!

----------


## Мишкина

Танечка! Спасибо тебе за такие теплые слова......... 
Какое счастье, что у меня есть ВСЕ ВЫ!  :Oj:  :flower:  :Oj:  :flower:  :Oj:  :flower: 
А поскольку мы *пока* с тобой знакомы и дружим только виртуально (слово-то какое красивое!) - 
это тебе, я ж тебе не просто так, а с любовью по клавишам стучу.....

----------


## Jenik25

Светлана Мишкина, и я вас от души поздравляю! Вы - красавица, ребёночек - просто прелесть! Я представляю, какое было выступление! Здорово, когда у детей такие родители!

----------


## julia2222

*Мишкина*, :flower: 
Светлана, с ПОБЕДОЙ, так держать :Ok: 

*Ольвия*,
*Курица*,
*Анатольевна*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
*Мэри Эл*,
*Jenik25*,
*Dium*,
*optimistka17*,
*Djazi*,
*Раюшка*,
*KAlinchik*,

Девочки  :flower:  Огромное спасибо за поздравления. Мне очень приятно:smile:. В благодарность, от всей души, хочу подарить, ВАМ, немножко радости и хорошего настроения: 
http://alllbest.narod.ru/jelayu_tebe_drug.html

----------


## Irishka

Мишкина
 Светик! Ну кто бы сомневался? Коли вы участники, само собой вы должны были быть и плбедителями! Иначе не стоило бы и принимать участие. С чем вас и поздравляю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*ОленькаАрт*,
От всей души поздравляю с днём рождения! Будь всегда, как тот цветочек на твоей аватарке:ярким, завораживающем и вызывающем столько положительных эмоций!
Всего тебе самого наилучшего!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

С днем рождения, *Оленька Арт*!
Будь здоровой, Олечка! 
Будь счастливой, Олечка! 
Чтобы бед - нисколечко, 
Чтоб мечты - сбылись. 
Чтоб любить - до донышка, 
Чтоб смеялось солнышко 
И желанной долюшкой 
Обернулась жизнь!
[IMG]http://*********ru/337061m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Оленька! С днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Мишкина*,
 Светуль! Поздравляю с победой! А ведь иначе и быть не могло!!!! :Ok:

----------


## черника

Можно друга забыть и жену разлюбить,
Боль пройдёт и затянутся раны,
Но нигде, никогда, никому не забыть
Это нежное слово МАМА!

Дорогие Форумчанки! Всех вас поздравляю с Днём Матери!!! Пусть наши детки всегда будут здоровы и радуют нас своими успехами!

Мамочкам милым, самым красивым -
Солнечных, добрых, ласковых дней!
Каждая будет пусть самой счастливой,
Чтоб было от ваших улыбок светлей!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Сколько сегодня праздников у нас, оказывается!
Оленька, поздравляю!  :flower: 
И Свету Мишкину с победой!  :flower: 
И всех всех мама тоже!  :flower: 
 Пусть радуют дети, любят близкие, ценят коллеги и обожают клиенты! :smile:

----------


## julia2222

*ОленькаАрт* :Ok: 
Кто темку создал, где созвездий парад?
Конечно, ведь это же *ОленькаАрт* :flower: 
И сегодня, в свой День Рождения,
Принимай от нас всех поздравления  :flower: 
Желаем успехов, желаем удачи,
Здоровья - покрепче, никак не иначе,
Экстрима - поменьше в работе твоей,
И множество солнечных, радостных дней  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*ОленькаАрт !*
С днём рождения! Всего тебе самого доброго! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Всех мам - родных, крёстных, приёмных и названных - с праздником!*
Пусть у наших детей будет повод гордиться нами, а у нас - радоваться успехам наших детей! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Jenik25

ОленькаАрт, с Днём варения!!! Счастья, любви, везения!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Спасибо огромное всем за теплые слова, за поздравления, безумно приятно.:biggrin: Ощущения радости и счастья просто переполняют. спасибо всем!!!:biggrin:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*julia2222*,
 :Ok:  Супер!!!

----------


## olgaring

*ОленькаАрт*,
 Солнышко , ромашка !
Ты как первоклашка -
Юная , красивая -
Всеми так любимая !!!!
Я желаю тебе улыбаться всегда , 
Плакать только от счастья - и то иногда !!!
Пусть за что ты не возмёшься ,
Радость лишь принесёт -
Оставайся такой же 
И иди лишь  вперёд!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Оленька (Арт), с днем рождения! Здоровья, счастья и любви!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*ОленькаАрт*,

Пусть у Оленьки у Арт
Во всём по жизни будет фарт:biggrin:!!!
С Днём рождения :flower: !!!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Огромное спасибо самые красивые, умные весёлые, талантливые девочки! Всем учачи и любви в день матери. всех мамочек и настоящих и будущих с прекрасным праздником мамочек! деткам здоровья и радости.:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*julia2222*
*ОленькаАрт*
Присоединяюсь к хору наших замечательных девчёнок, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
Пусть у вас всё удаётся! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*julia2222
ОленькаАрт*

Поздравляю! И женского счастья от всей души желаю!

----------


## manja

julia2222
ОленькаАрт

Поздравляю .......
И еще раз поздравляю.....

[IMG]http://*********ru/327869m.gif[/IMG]

Пусть в ваши зимние месяцы для вас идет снег ......белый пушистый, мягкий и красивый.... 
И пусть наметет этого снега большой большой сугруб... 
И пусть этот большой сугроб красивого снега и станет вашим счастьем...купайтесь в счастье, живите в нем.. и пусть вам такого счастья хватает.........
Ведь не зря говорится в хорошей поговорке: СЧастлив не тот, у кого счастья много, а у кого его хватает.....

[IMG]http://*********ru/338109m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Shagane

*julia2222
ОленькаАрт*
Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Пусть каждое д.р. вызывает только позитив! Не старейте душой! Оставайтесь такими же креативными!

*Света (Мишкина) - Молодца - гордимся всем форумом!*

----------


## optimistka17

Ах, Оля-Оля,- с Днем рожденья!
пусть будет классным настроенье!
Даешь славный в жизни старт,
Наше чудо,-Оля-Арт!

----------


## Мишкина

*julia2222
ОленькаАрт*
Девочки! От всей души примите мои поздравления!!!!

----------


## Шапокляк

> Ах, Оля-Оля,- с Днем рожденья!
> пусть будет классным настроенье!
> Даешь славный в жизни старт,
> Наше чудо,-Оля-Арт!


И я! И я! И я! 
Того же мнения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Ой, девчонки, я опять все пропустила.... Каюсь, но лучше поздно, чем никогда....

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Анюша

и я, может и с опозданием, но с большим поздравлением! Поздравляю! Поздравляю! Поздравляю! Счастья, радости желаю!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Коллеги именинницы! Поздравляю вас! Извините, что не отхеппибёздила во-время - у меня была уважительная причина.
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## Ильич

[img]http://s13.******info/e5560c680a31b398b6579a510b7cc597.gif[/img]

----------


## Раюшка

ОленькаАрт, с хэппибёздеем!!! Успехов, здоровья, цветения!!! :flower: 

Светик МиФкина - ХТО ж сомневалсси??!!! Ай да семья Островских, ай да мАлАдцы!!! ПрАздравляю! Приятно-то как!!! :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Светик МиФкина - ХТО ж сомневалсси??!!! Ай да семья Островских, ай да мАлАдцы!!! ПрАздравляю! Приятно-то как!!!


Точно такое же чувство! Мишкины - Островские - творческая семья!

----------


## lezi

*ОленькаАрт*,
 Хоть и поздно,но все равно прими и от меня поздравления! :007: 
Счастья,любви,везенья
Желаю Олечке я в День рождения!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*Мишкина*,

Светланка, ну вы молодца!!! Только оставь вас без внимания, а вы уже первые места  везде берёте!!! Не-а, что ни говорите, а у нас повсюду на форуме семейный подряд. Растёт наша смена, растёт и множится. Даёшь стране тамадят!!! :Ok:

----------


## maknata

тайный агент 007 принёс важную информацию. Оказывается вчера у нас было аж две именинницы и обе с Харькова. Девчёнки ушли в подполье и зашифровались (явно проставляться не хотят :biggrin:). Но у нашей тамадинской мафии руки длинные!:biggrin: Поэтому давайте дружно поздравим Оксану (Бос) и Лану (Запах Дождя) с днём рождения! Девчёнки счастья вам, любви и пусть сбываются все мечты! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Оказывается вчера у нас было аж две именинницы и обе с Харькова. Девчёнки ушли в подполье и зашифровались (явно проставляться не хотят ). Но у нашей тамадинской мафии руки длинные! Поэтому давайте дружно поздравим Оксану (Бос) и Лану (Запах Дождя) с днём рождения! Девчёнки счастья вам, любви и пусть сбываются все мечты!


ух ты! подружки Джеймса Бонда!ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! Желаю вам всего наилучшего!
И возвращайтесь из того подполья, тут лучше!

----------


## Раюшка

Девчоночки-харьковчаночки, Оксана и Лана! А ну-ка, вылезайте из подполья и наливайте! Рассекретили вас.:biggrin:
Счастья вам личного, публичного, наличного и безналичного!

----------


## Мишкина

Девчонки! Не боись! У нас свои запасы есть!



С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Мишкина*,
 Светлана! Похоже Н.Г  у тебя будет удачным!
*Лана и Оксана!*
 Мы меняем планы! 
Счастья вам в карманы!

И цветов - поляны!

----------


## БОС

Девочки! Милые!! Спасибочки огроменное!
Я не в подполье и не шифруюсь!
Я каждый день с вами, переживаю вместе с форумом всю жизнь форума... просто... вы мне  не поверите- ну застой у меня какой-то... ничего не пишется и ничего не сочиняется... костюмов новых не нашила... идей- НОЛЬ!!! правда на декабрь грех жаловаться- три свадьбы и три корпор- недорого- но они есть..
Я вас всех знаю в лицо и люблю!
О вчерашнем празднике- все здорово и меня приезжали поздравить три мои бывшие пары- это очень дорого! это наверное то, ради чего нужно работать... что проходит время- а они тебя помнят...
ну а вчерашнем, плохом- говорить не буду!
Вот сижу и думаю- позвонили на корп. прошлогодние заказчики- а мне им предложить нечего! ПОЗОР! буду что-то решать- у меня есть три дня- придумаю- это молбилизует- а я не могу вылезти из инета и допиваю вчерашнее шампанское!
Люблю ВАС всех и целую! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Ильич

BOSS

[img]http://s15.******info/fe89066d8ef2b082744c2b762cb1892e.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

*Оксана**, Лана*
 С днем рождения!!!!! творческих удач!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/344084m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Оксана, Лана! И мои поздравления примите! Признания публики вам! :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*БОС - Оксана, Лана,*
 от души поздравляю землячек с Днём рождения!!! Сама прожила половину сознательной жизни в Лозовой и сейчас очень приятно встречать на просторах сети коллег из родных краёв!
Счастья, здоровья, интересных вам встреч, идей и заказов :Ok: !!!
[IMG]http://s9.******info/ea13c9ddbd445a49cec90ee199af7d18.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Оксану (Бос) и Лану (Запах Дождя)



С огромным удовольствие поздравляю с днем рождения!!!! Счастья вам, девчонки!!!

Лана, появляйся чаще, всегда рада твоим весточкам!!! Это вам -

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Всех очаровательных Стрельчих и мужественных Стрельцов с днём рождения! :flower:  Успехов и творческого роста!!!!:smile:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Tavina*,
Новичкам большой привет,
С Днём рожденья, долгих лет!
[IMG]http://s15.******info/63da3e0ba28d8d15fe371fb4a529ffc2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Tavina

*eva-prazdnik*,
СПАСИБИЩЕ!!! Мне так приятно - очень тронута, сижу за компом и утираю свои глазоньки от слез умиления!!! Вот день как хорошо начался, а мне сегодня работать, веду благотворительную программу для детей-инвалидов. Удачи Вам и всем, всем!!! :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Tavina*,
С днем рождения! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Tavina*,Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка!
Прими от нас букет!
Желаем Счастья - творчества 
на много много лет!


Твои друзья.

----------


## Инна Р.

Таня, тут недавно писали, что хороший человек - не бывает такой профессии, а я думаю, что намного важнее оставаться хорошим человеком, не зависимо от профессии! Оставайся такой же, пусть все удается и все получается! С днем варенья!  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Tavina*,
 Танюша! С днем рождения!
Будь счастливым человечком и твои близкие будут счастливы!
Удачи, здоровья, любви!

----------


## Volodя

*Tavina*,
С Днём рождения !!! :flower:

----------


## БОС

*Tavina*,
 С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Пусть мечты сбываются!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Tavina*,
От меня большая - прибольшая куча пожеланий всех радостей, приятностей и удивительных вещей в этот день! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Оксана и Лана*
Девочки, вас с прошедшими днюхами!!!
Оксаночка, давай побыстрее выходи из застоя и кризиса. Жизнь так прекрасна в движении!
Лана, ты совсем пропала. Раньше, так радовала своим присутствием. Возвращайся!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Tavina*,
 С  днем рождения! Улыбок, великолепного настроения, любви близких, дорогих людей!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Tavina*,
С днём рождения!!!Исполнения желаний! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## черника

*Tavina,*
С Днём рожденья поздравляю,
Счастья, радости желаю,
Чтобы каждый день грядущий 
Лучше был, чем предыдущий!

----------


## Мишкина

Таня! С Днем рождения!!!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/338026m.jpg[/IMG]


Татьяна, прими от меня посланника с букетом!
Надеюсь, что реальный( в отличие от моего- виртуального) - уже осыпал тебя и цветами, и комплиментами!!!Любви и взаимопонимания! С днем рождения!

----------


## Tavina

Друзья! 
Я не смогу сейчас найти те слова, которые смогут передать мое состояние...  :Vah: Как я вам всем благодарна за замечательные слова, пожелания!!! :Aga:   Каждому по чарочке, и до дна!!!  :Pivo:  Спасибо!!!

----------


## Tavina

*Курица*,
Танюша, реальный мой утром полузевая сунул мне купюру и пробормотал: "Зай, ну ты купи себе там - цветы, тортик, что вы еще там любите...", чмокнул и рухнул досматривать свой сон! kuku

----------


## Масяня

*Tavina*,

прими и от меня поздравление. Люблю стрельцов, ведь это часть меня, я тоже в декабре рождена.

----------


## julia2222

*Tavina*, :flower: 
Танюш, с Днём рождения! :flower: 
Желаю тебе каждое утро начинать словами:



> Вот день как хорошо начался


а  каждый вечер, засыпая, повторять:



> Мне так приятно


Счастья, тебе, радости, везения
И прекрасного настроения!!!  :Ok:  :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Tavina*,
 Ой, Таня, ты сегодня третий человек, кого я поздравляю  с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!  :flower: Главное,  люди-то все просто замечательные.  Желаю  тебе есть икру ложками и купаться в ванной с шампанским, а самое главное ЗДОРОВЬЯ! :flower:

----------


## Шапокляк

*Tavina*,
Пусть бегут неуклюже 
Пешеходы по лужам, 
А вода - по асфальту рекой. 
И не ясно прожожим 
В этот день непогожий, 
Почему я веселый такой. 

*И все вместе:*
Я играю, на гармошке 
У прохожих, на виду... 
К сожаленью, День роженья - 
Только раз в году! 

Прилетит вдруг волшебник 
В голубом вертолёте 
И бесплатно покажет кино 
С Днем рожденья поздравит
И наверно, оставит 
Вам в подарок пятьсот "эскимо" 
*Танюша, с Днем рождения!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

*Tavina*,
 Танюша! То, что было утром, я надеюсь, что только начало, что будет вечером и ночью - пусть тебя порадует больше!
 С Днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Танечка , присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и желаю огромного счастья!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Tavina

Ой, девочки, милые! Сегодня мой день варенья продолжается! :biggrin: Заскочила на секундочку, а тут.. еще поздравления!!! Какие вы все молодцы! Вчера не успела просмотреть - гостей был полон дом. 
Огромное всем спасибо!  :flower: 
Всем, всем УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Анюша

Всех именинниц поздравляю с днем рождения! Прошу прощения, что задержалась со своими поздравлениями. очень не часто заглядываю и то на секундочку, перед новым годом очень много дел....
А всем Именинницам побольше плодотворной, творческой, приятной и прибыльной работы и самой незабываемой (в самом лучшем смысле этого слова) личной жизни!!!!

----------


## lezi

*Tavina*,
 Танюша,я как всегда опаздываю,но прими и от меня поздравления. :016: 
Будь любима,здорова и счастлива!!!!!!

----------


## Ильич

> анюша, реальный мой утром полузевая сунул мне купюру и пробормотал: "Зай, ну ты купи себе там - цветы, тортик, что вы еще там любите...", чмокнул и рухнул досматривать свой сон!


Как я его понимаю!
От меня:
[img]http://s15.******info/544c5f2b9996fa095ef6c21df7960efe.gif[/img]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Оказывается, сегодня отмечают днюху две замечательные местные барышни!
*AAnn и svetlg2*,
Жизни сладкой для Анюты
Не грустить ей ни минуты! 
Радости, любви Светланке!...
Вы теперь - форумоманки:biggrin:!!!
*С Днём рождения* :flower: !!!
[IMG]http://s15.******info/7deede23f029166130f969002108b038.gif[/IMG]
Здоровья, удачи, любви и чтобы у вас гармонично получалось совмещать жизнь виртуальную и реальную!
( А то у меня не всегда выходит:biggrin:!!!)

----------


## Инна Р.

> Оказывается, сегодня отмечают днюху две замечательные местные барышни!
> AAnn и svetlg2,


Девочки, с Днем Варенья! Пусть варенье будет вкусненьким!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Успехов, удач и везенья каждый день вам!  :Aga:  Ура! :biggrin: С Днем Варенья!  :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

*eva-prazdnik*,
*innca*,

спасибо девчёнки!!! С утра уже звонят, поздравляют. Погода так и балует нас... Мужу говорю вчера, глядя в компьютер: "Мне завтра 38, а он, да не может быть в нете сказали будет не ниже -35!". А я ему в ответ, в моём случае, это уже выше 35! :Aga:

----------


## Марья

Ух ты, ух ты!!! Опять чуть не пропустила.... Девчонки, Анечка, Светланка, с днем рождения вас!!! Пусть все звезды вселенной падают сегодня к вашим ногам!!! А от меня скромно - вот... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## julia2222

*svetlg2*,
*AAnn*,

Светланка -"Масяня" :flower: , Анютка "Аанн" :flower: 
Горячий привет шлю из Киева ВАМ!:smile:
Желаю удачи, желаю везенья, :Ok: 
Улыбок, здоровья, любви... С Днём Рожденья!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*julia2222*,
Спасибо, очень приятно!:smile:

----------


## Масяня

*AAnn*,

жаль дома сканера нет, я бы выставила свою фотку, где я бабка-ёжка на заре туманной молодости. 11 декабря - рождённые Бабка-Ёжками, это уже факт, признанный всеми. Поздравляю с днём рождения!!!!:smile:

----------


## Анюша

> рождённые Бабка-Ёжками, это уже факт, признанный всеми. Поздравляю с днём рождения!!!


Спасибо! И тебя с Днем рождения! Клиентов тебе легких и прибыльных....

----------


## Tavina

*AAnn*,
*svetlg2*,
Девочки, спешу присоединиться к поздравлениям! Здоровья, терпения, любви, света, молодости, благополучия!!!

Да будет вечным на вас спрос,
И если что... - не вешать нос!!!  :flower: 

P.S. Кстати, я с удовольствием пополняю коллекцию Бабок Ёжек, рожденных в декабре.

----------


## Масяня

*Tavina*,

Пора открывать коалицию декабрьских Бабок - Ёжек. Да, скромные роли не для Стрельцов, им без интриги скучно жить.

----------


## KAlinchik

*svetlg2*,
 Светуля! С днем рождения тебя!Всего тебе самого-самого-самого наилучшего!

----------


## KAlinchik

*AAnn*,
 Анюта!С днюхой!Всего наилучшего тебе и твоей замечательной семье!
[IMG]http://*********ru/329614m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

AAnn,
svetlg2,
                Аня , Света!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*svetlg2*,
*AAnn*,
*Девочки !  С  Днем  Рожения !
Любви, Здоровья, Гармонии в Сердце !!!!!!!* :flower:

----------


## tatusya

svetlg2,
AAnn,девочкиhttp://*********ru/387992.jpg с Днем рождения!

----------


## Курица

Зовут ее Светланою,
Она всегда желанная,
В компании любой!
А Анна - значит "благодать". 
Как приятно поздравлять 
Тех, которые нам дать 
Могут, а не  только взять.

Светик,Анюта,  п о з д р а в л я ю !!!Цветок для вас!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/389016m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

*eva-prazdnik*,
*innca*,
*svetlg2*,
*Марья*,
Спасибо вам большое за поздравления! Очень-очень приятно! Все будем выполнять....

----------


## Анюша

*Tavina*,
*KAlinchik*,
[b]Людмила Пухова[b]
*tatusya*,
*Курица*,
А так же Даше Очарованме, Людмиле Оптимисточке и julia2222-ке
  Спасибо вам большое за теплые слова и добрые пожелания пожелания! В ответ вам такая же теплая и добрая благодарность от меня.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Очень люблю наш форум, люблю его за то, что он очень многообразный и разнообразный! Вот утром поздравляла девчёнок с Днём рождения, а сейчас хочу поздравить весь наш форум с появлением ещё одного детского ведущего! 
А *Ксю-шу* поздравляю с *ДЕБЮТОМ*!!!
Пусть программы получаются, 
И детишки улыбаются,
И идейки не кончаются, 
И мечты всегда сбываются!!!
[IMG]http://s.******info/4e64b84c9e65367e99601a56f2390865.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> А Ксю-шу поздравляю с ДЕБЮТОМ!!!


ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/370587m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Cветлана
[IMG]http://*********ru/361371m.gif[/IMG]

Анечка, сестренка моя....
[IMG]http://*********ru/355227m.gif[/IMG]
поздравляю вас с днем рождения...
Желаю вам мир с самим собой в первую очередь...
затем красивые лунные и звездные ночи...
а еще яркое солнышко каждое утро...которое заглянет к вам в окошко и согреет ваше сердце.... 
и пусть все все плохое от вас просто улетучится...

----------


## Анюша

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от eva-prazdnik
> 
> 
> 				А Ксю-шу поздравляю с ДЕБЮТОМ!!!
> 
> ...


И я присоединяюсь, я вот тоже недавно только с детского праздника пришла...
*manja*,
Спасибо! Быть твоей сестренкой большая честь.... :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

*svetlg2*,
*AAnn*,
Девчёнки! С днём рождения!!! Любви, счастья, удачи!

----------


## Djazi

*svetlg2,
AAnn*, Девочки, делаем выводы, что среди  знака Стрельцы много талантливых ведущих.
 Присоединяюсь  к хору поздравляющих  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/381853m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/382877m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/371613m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Шапокляк

*svetlg2*,
*AAnn*,
 Светлана и Анна, пусть все-то, что сегодня Вам пожелали, обязательно сбудется!!!
*С Днем Рождения!!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Девочки,
*ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ!!!* :Ok: 

спасибище огромное за поздравления!!! Я вас очень люблю и ценю наш форум, за поддержку, за оптимизм. Для меня он, как колодец с живительной водой. 

И, как сказала Люда - Оптимистка, 

что такое 38, это 2 по 19. Будем стараться соответствовать...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Аннушка, Светланка! Какой богатый декабрь, подаривший миру столько творческих, ярких, красивых людей!С днем рождения вас, девочки! Удачи, исполнения желаний, мира и добра вашим близким!

----------


## lezi

Дорогие именинницы,Анечка и Светлана!
Поздравляю Вас с Днем рождения!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Желаю счастья, желаю доброты,
Желаю быть прекраснее, чем прежде!
Желаю быть любимой и любить,-
Красиво, искренне и нежно!!!

----------


## Анюша

*Анатольевна*,
*Djazi*,
*Шапокляк*,
*Svetllana*,
*lezi*,
спасибо-спасибо большое за поздравления! Столько поздравлений много и сразу я еще не получала. И пусть все ваши добрые пожелания не только сбудутся, но возвратятся к вам же в трехкратном размере и сбудутся еще и у вас....

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Дашульку-красотульку,очаровашку поздравляю с Днём варения!

----------


## Ольвия

Дашенька, пусть каждый день будет праздником!!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Дашенька! Очаровательная, изумительная, яркая, необыкновенная, заводная, милая, славная, красивая, искренняяя, великолепная.....
С Днем рождения! Спасибо твоим родителям, что подарили миру такую звездочку. Низкий им поклон и всего самого доброго!

----------


## Марья

Дашуля, ты и правда солнышко форума!!! Нет слов, чтобы высказать - как я к тебе отношусь. Ты как моя младшая сестренка, причем это чувство у меня возникло с первой минуты знакомства с тобой. Ты всем своим существованием на свете даришь всем, кто рядом с тобой такое огромное ощущене позитива, что поневоле заражаешься им. Оставайся всегда такой и наш мир будет лучше и лучше с каждым годом.... Я от всей души желаю тебе огромного-огромного счастья, потому что другого ты не заслуживаешь, исполнения самых-самых корыстных планов, потому что от них будет хорошо не только тебе одной... Пусть у тебя все-все будет, потому что в одиночку ты всем этим пользоваться не сможешь, ты обязательно поделишься со всем миром!!! Очень тебя люблю!!!
ПыСы... Мои поздравления и огромная благодарность за такую дочь твоей маме. Крепкого ей здоровья!!!

----------


## lezi

Дашенька,присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! С Днем варенья!!!!! :016:

----------


## Масяня

Дашуль!!! С днём рождения тебя. Пока не знаю тебя лично, но  на форуме, когда ты появляешься, становиться светлей, теплей и оптимистичней. Я желаю тебе море любви, море счастья, море женского обаяния, море поклонников, и ОДНОГО человека, который сможет тебя любить, делать счастливей, оберегать тебя, и открывать весь этот мир С ТОБОЙ.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Очарование*,
 Дашутка, зайчик, с днем варенья!
ты такое светлое чудо, что с твоим появлянием оживает всё вокруг!
Ты действительно очарование, не теряй его,всего тебе самого наилучшего, любви яркой и бесконечной, здоровья,удачи во всем!

----------


## Ксю-ша

Дашкин!!!!!
теплей, чем Марья не скажешь :Aga: . СВети, солнышко!!! Будь счастлива!  :flower: 

зы. не думаю, что большим девочкам стоит напоминать, что их счастье всегда в их  руках :Ha: :biggrin:. 
Целую!! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## olgaring

Дашенька , Дашуля , Даша!!!
С днём рождения ! Будь счастлива во всём !!!!! :flower:

----------


## Volodя

Дарья , с днём рождения ! :flower:

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!
Здоровья, счастья, удачи! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Дашенька-Дашуля-Очарование!!!* Какое ты в самом деле очаровательное создание, я знаю не понаслышке -  мне пришлось убедиться в этом воочию летом, когда ты приезжала в Псков. Поэтому, поздравляя с Днем рождения, желаю, чтоб шарм и очарование не убывали, а лишь прибывали с годами, как и мудрость, и опыт, и умения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/330686m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

*Анечка!
Светочка!
Дашенька!*
Так мы с вами "одной крови" - я тоже декабрская... :Oj: 
Из-за моей вечной занятости опаздываю с поздравлениями, но  искренне желаю вам, девочки, 
чтобы у вас на душе было вот такое *спокойствие* 
всегда...(см.ниже)

----------


## Jenik25

Очаровательная Дарья! С днём рождения! Вы красивая и талантливая, так пусть будет жизнь полна звезд, подающих к ногам и исполняющих желания!

----------


## Djazi

*Дашенька, лучше ,чем  уже сказали- не скажешь:smile:
 Я  тоже поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения. И  желаю, чтобы твой жизненный путь был усыпан только красивыми цветами. Здоровья  тебе, счастья и ОГРОМНОЙ ВЗАИМНОЙ ЛЮБВИ!*

----------


## manja

Дашенька 
прими и от меня 
добрые и самые светлые пожелания счастья и удачи
ты так редко появляешься на форуме и я уже писала тебе, что привыкла вначале моего появления на форуме что ты читала мои посты и мы отлично понимали друг друга... Ты мне столько красивых и добрых слов сказала, что и мне хочется в ответ сказать, что ты добрый очаровательный человечек...
*Пусть в твоей жизни открываются новые горизонты и где то там, 
где восходит солнце однажды придет счастье 

*[IMG]http://*********ru/379829m.gif[/IMG]
*и больше никогда не уйдет ....*

[IMG]http://*********ru/384949m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

Дашенька-Очарование! С днем рождения!!! Очаровывай своим профессионализмом и творчеством своих клиентов, своей женственностью своего любимого мужчину и всегда будь очарована своей жизнью...

----------


## Irishka

Анечка!
Дашенька!
Светочка!
   Я, как всегда - лучше позже, чем никогда! Поздравляю вас, девченки! Каждой из вас - исполнения самых заветных мечтаний, а после того, как исполнятся придумать новое желание. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям нешей ОЧАРОВАШКИ! :flower: 

А вот это об имени. Ненужное можно зачеркнуть. :smile:

ОСНОВНЫЕ ЧЕРТЫ. Общительность, восприимчивость, возбудимость,   артистичность.

ТИП. Чувствительная женщина, флегматичная, как и ее тотем жираф. Есть в ней что-то от ребенка. Возбуждает интерес. Милая и легкая в совместной жизни. Быстро приспосабливается к любой ситуации.

ИМЯ И ХАРАКТЕР. Дарья очень сообразительна — схватывает на лету. И хотя ей не хватает упорства и трудолюбия, жизнь складывается весьма удачно. У нее прекрасный вкус, богатая фантазия. Она остра на язык, влюбчива, очень обаятельна. Очень яркая личность, обожающая попадать во всякие острые ситуации. Дарья — огненная женщина... В детстве Даша часто командует своими сверстниками в играх. Она смышлена, импульсивна в поступках. Может быстро навести порядок среди детей и даже подраться с забияками. Не выносит одиночества, любит шумные и веселые игры. Много помогает маме по дому. Приучена к организованности и настойчивости. Учится неплохо, но ей не хватает усидчивости. Зато обладает хорошей памятью и природной сообразительностью. От общественной работы старается уклониться. Дарья отнюдь не мелочная, всегда верная друзьям, сердечной привязанности. Красивый человек. Мужественность, грубость и храбрость заложены в ней изначально, а все светлые и радостные качества появляются постепенно.

ПСИХИКА. Это женщина с сильными, быстро возникающими чувствами, но не опрометчивая. Решительность в мыслях и поступках, авторитарность и непредсказуемость суждений. Открыта миру и достаточно трезво оценивает происходящее. Любит окружать себя людьми. От малейшей критики теряется, испытывает чувство беспокойства, все время размышляя над тем, плохо или хорошо она поступила, любят ее или нет? Долго гневаться не способна.

ИНТУИЦИЯ. Дарья лишена интуиции.

ИНТЕЛЛЕКТ. Аналитический ум, но нет любознательности. О себе очень высокого мнения.

НРАВСТВЕННОСТЬ. Ее свободное поведение наводит на мысль, что для Дарьи не существует норм морали, но это не совсем так. Добрая и храбрая, обладающая сильной волей, она смело берет на себя ответственность за других.

ЗДОРОВЬЕ. Дарье курить нельзя, так как она предрасположена к заболеваниям легких и бронхов.

СЕКСУАЛЬНОСТЬ. Невозможно распознать ее желание: есть оно или нет. В сексе Дарья отличается непосредственностью, спонтанностью. Любит говорить мужчине во время близости жаркие, иногда бесстыдные слова. Жгучая, сгореть в ее пламени — одно удовольствие! Чем сильнее она привязана к мужчине, тем откровеннее ее сексуальное поведение. Для Дарьи хороши Иван, Антон, Юрий, Михаил, Петр, Федор, Вячеслав и Андрей.

БРАК. Дарья — домоседка, иногда ленива. В супружестве пытается сохранить независимость, но мужу не изменяет. В семье — глава. Бывает резкой. Ее семья всегда дружная, веселая и гостеприимная. Дома она мастер на все руки. Ладит со всеми родственниками, при посторонних мужа не ругает. Счастлива в браке с Александром, Антоном, Иваном, Евгением, Сергеем, Юрием. Менее счастлива с Олегом, Семеном, Федором, Филиппом и Алексеем.

УВЛЕЧЕНИЯ. Хорошо шьет и вяжет, одевается со вкусом. Ее страсть — всевозможные варенья, соленья, консервирование. Любит кокетничать 

ПОЛЕ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ. Часто меняет место работы. Больше всего ей подходит работа журналиста, психолога,   страхового  агента. 

БИЗНЕС. В бизнесе Дарья может пойди довольно далеко. В коллективе ее любят, но побаиваются. Может руководить группой, бригадой, небольшим сообществом, являясь объединяющим и сплачивающим началом. Подчиненные ее уважают, а начальство (даже если она занимает самую маленькую, рядовую должность) побаивается и старается вести себя при ней более или менее сдержанно. Ее превосходная черта — доводить любое начатое дело до завершения.

ЗНАМЕНИТОСТИ. Гармаш, Дроздовская, Дьяченко, Жигалина, Леонова, Михайлова, Митина, Полотнюк (Вильде), Салтыкова (Салтычиха), Щербатова (Мамонова).

----------


## Анатольевна

> ЗНАМЕНИТОСТИ. Гармаш, Дроздовская, Дьяченко, Жигалина, Леонова, Михайлова, Митина, Полотнюк (Вильде), Салтыкова (Салтычиха), Щербатова (Мамонова).


И Даша - Очарование!!!

----------


## Очарование

*Ольвия*,
*Иринка Бафф*,
*lezi*,
*Марья*,
*Svetllana*,
*Анатольевна*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Irishka*,
*AAnn*,
*manja*,
*Djazi*,
*Jenik25*,
*Мишкина*,
*Курица*,
*Гайдуков Александр*,
*Volodя*,
*olgaring*,
*Ксю-ша*,
*KAlinchik*,
*svetlg2*,

Дорогие мои и любимые!!!! От всей души ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо! Как же приятно получать столько поздравлений!!!!
Я, конечно, свинтус:biggrin:, не так часто бываю здесь, но родные мои, я Вам всем очень благодарна! За Вашу отзывчивость, доброту, да и просто за то, что Вы есть!!!! Еще раз огромное спасибо!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Всем, Всем, Всем!!!!!!!

Приношу свои извинения, что только сюда дочапала, только-только руки дошли!!! Не ожидала столько получить поздравлений в свой день рождения!!!! Приятно до безобразия!

----------


## Курица

Сегодня день рождения у МАРИНЫ *Sarah*, поэтому 
[IMG]http://*********ru/336894m.jpg[/IMG]
Марина! Пусть утро начинается, как в детстве, с теплых лучей ласкового солнышка и надежды на то, что "...лучшее, конечно,впереди..."

----------


## maknata

Марина! Прими поздравления! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Мариночка, я тоже от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Появляйся чаще на форуме...:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*МАРИНА!!!*
С Днём Рождения!!! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ! А ведь вчера был день рождения у наших троих форумчанок:
Маркиза24,altergot,MaRinKa_Z...они не так давно на нашем форуме, но свою лепту вносят тоже...поэтому лучше поздно, чем никогда:
Девчоночки! Всего вам самого наилучшего, пусть сбудется то, что вы себе вчера позагадывали и удача сопровождает вас во всем! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Sarah*,
поздравляю тебя с днем варенья!Желаю всего -всего и много-много!

----------


## Очарование

Девченки! Ну я всех поздравляю!!!!Счастья радости, тепла!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*KAlinchik*,
Алинка, спасибо за поздравление. Если честно, то не ожидала. Спасибо за внимание и теплые слова пожеланий. К сожаленью, бываю на форуме набегами: то что-то ищу, то пытаюсь поделиться чем могу. Поэтому особые форумские отношения пока не складываются. И поэтому искренне обрадовалась поздравлениям. СПАСИБО, что есть такие удивительные и внимательные люди.

----------


## Раюшка

Я, конечно, хрюша, в том смысле, что в поздравлялку заглядываю редко. Поэтому, когда захожу, всегда хватаюсь за голову - сколько же хороших людей успели вовремя поздравить, пока я ворон ловила... :biggrin: Зато последнее время мне приходится поздравлять всех "оптом" и ловить двойной (тройной, ... десятикратный) кайф от того, скольких людей поздравляю... Приятно это делать... Но есть минус в том, что все лучшие слова уже были сказаны, да так здОрово, тепло и метко, что мне остаётся только присоединяться...

Поздравляю Светочку, Анечку, Дашеньку, Мариночку с днюхой (кого с прошедшей, кого - с настоящей...). :flower:  Пусть исполняются ваши желания, пусть оправдываются ваши надежды. И пусть рядом с вами будут всегда такие люди, в обществе которых вы сможете расти, развивать всё лучшее в себе.

Всех остальных именинников-Стрельцов поздравляю тоже! Стрелец - знак Огня, мне всегда импонировали эти люди, Стрельцы, безусловно, обладают харизмой и способностью притягивать людей... А ещё у них есть некоторая доля авантюризма (в хорошем смысле этого слова), что придаёт Стрельцам особый шарм и неповторимость... Со Стрельцами никогда не бывает скучно!

Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## Раюшка

*MaRinKa_Z*,
 с днём варенья!!! Я уже поздравила именинников, а ещё тебя персонально!:smile: :flower: 
Маркиза24, Олечка Альтергот - и вас, и вас!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Маркиза24, altergot, MaRinKa_Z...*

И я, и я, и я. вам счастИя желаю!
Люблю всех и крЭпко обнимаю!

[IMG]http://*********ru/380915.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

> Маркиза24, altergot, MaRinKa_Z...


Девчёнки!!! Всех с днём рождения!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девчонки. и я вас поздравляю! Заходите почаще, будем дружить городами!

----------


## Курица

*Маркиза24, altergot, MaRinKa_Z*!
Девчонки, с праздником!!!Представляете, какое ТРИО ведущих могло бы из вас получиться- под одной звездой рожденных???В каком - нибудь отдельно взятом государстве вы, наверное, без подготовки - ведь- на одной волне) тааакой бы пир отчебучили!!!Желаю познакомиться поближе- вон у Вас сколько общего- и дружить- постами, домами, мужьями:wink:!!
ВСЕГО ВАМ ДОБРОГО!
[IMG]http://*********ru/329718m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Маркиза24, altergot,Sarah, MaRinKa_Z!*

Дорогие коллеги! С днем рождения!

----------


## Мишкина

*Маркиза24, altergot,Sarah, MaRinKa_Z!*

Девочки! С Днем рождения вас всех!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Маркиза24, altergot,Sarah, MaRinKa_Z!*Девочки! Вы так редко появляетесь на страницах Форумах, что при всем желании не получается написать поздравления каждой свое, личное , особенное. А очень бы хотелось.
 А потому -всего несколько слов,- пусть ваша птица счастья не пролетает мимо.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Девчонки! Какие вы удивительные! Даже слов не могу подобрать. Не даром говорят, доброе слово и кошке приятно. Я, конечно, не кошка, но ваши поздравления - это обалдеть как приятно, и неожиданно! СПАСИБО! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

У *Шустрого* сегодня день рожденья!
Он музыкант, но забегает к нам
Повысил мне недавно настроенье
Буренку нашу ведь почти встречал
И пусть Хабаровск очень далеко
У_ Толика_ родная ,добрая  душа!
Что выпить нынче мне коньяк иль молоко?
В "Свободное общение" отправлюсь неспеша :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*С Днем рождения, Шустрый!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

Толик!! ШУСТРЫЙ!!

поздравляю с Днем варенья!! Вы мне очень симпатичны, и поэтому, желаю, чтобы вокруг были приятные симпатичные Вам люди, с которыми тепло и радостно на душе!!!

Веселого Дня рождения!!

----------


## Ольвия

Девочки и мальчики!!!!! Всех именинников с Днем рождения!!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Толика Шустрого от всей души поздравляю с Днем рождения!*



Спасибо за твою "скорую помощь и безотказность! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!Кроме Шустрого у нас еще   baranvagalina сегодня именниница!
*baranvagalina*,
Галочка!С днем рождения тебя!Мне ты кажешься таким душевным и теплым человеком, от всей души хочу пожелать тебе хранить своё тепло и дарить его окружающим тебя людям!
Счастья тебе, здоровья, любви! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Шустрый*,
Толик!С днем варенья!
Заходи к нам почаще:ты такой интересный мужчина!

----------


## baranvagalina

*KAlinchik*,
*Ольвия*,
 Спасибо вам огромное за ваше внимание-так приятно!Всех с наступающим!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Шустрому! Респект и поздравуха :018:  :018:  :018:  :018:  :018:  :018:  :018:  :018:

----------


## optimistka17

*Галочка !С Днем рождения*.  :Animals 039: Ты ,словно птичка, летаешь по разным темам нашего Форума, но надеюсь только здесь ты ощущаешь себя дома...
 Здесь тебя всегда принимают с открытой душой.... заходи домой почаще... :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*baranvagalina*,
 Галинка!!! С Днем рождения!!!!!!! Счастья! А главное - исполнение задуманного!!!

----------


## maknata

Толик! Галочка! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Пусть вам во всём сопутсвует удача, а кризис проходит мимо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Девочки и Анатолий !!!! Вы рождены в декабре , а значит закалка у вас ОгО-Го !!!!!
Будьте просто по- человечески счастливы и в мелком и в крупном !!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Маркиза24

KAlinchik
Раюшка
pypss
Анатольевна 
VETER NAMERENJA
Курица

ДЕВОЧКИ СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!!!

----------


## Маркиза24

optimistka17
спасибо, огромное

----------


## чижик

а я , новенькая, всег коллег поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! У нас здесь ,  *в загранице*, главный праздник -Рождество, так что у меня уже *чёс* начался, снегурю потихоньку, поэтому могу не успеть поздравить всех в канун Нового года.Здоровья и ужачи всем, всем. всем!

----------


## чижик

Ой, опечатка вкралась, всем удачи, конечно же!

----------


## Курица

> ужачи всем, всем. всем!





> Ой, опечатка вкралась, всем удачи, конечно же!


Чижик, а опечатка-то хорошая - ...и  даже УРЖАЧИ - не помешает...:biggrin:

----------


## NikaPearl

*А я поздравляю сегодня всех с ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫМ началом НОВОГОДНИХ И РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКИХ баталий* 
*Ведь 24 декабря!- канун католического Рождества*

----------


## Мишкина

И я всех коллег поздравляю с первыми денюшками, с первыми елками...

----------


## manja

> У нас здесь , *в загранице*, главный праздник -Рождество,


Дорогие мои.... какой правда сегодня длинный день.... Мне кажется ему вообще нет конца.... Наступает праздник рождества.... и на улицах у нас в этот вечер так пусто... потому что все встречаются дома вместе всей семьей, раздаются подарки маленькие и большие, и сверкают огни на елке такие яркие... И в этот вечер на столе у нас сегодня гусь с яблоками... А самое главное так наслаждаешься этой теплотой, что ты кому то нужен, дорог.... И менно для тебя вот эти слова и поздравления... 
Мне очень хочется передать всем вам добрые и искренние пожелания света, семейной теплоты родных и близких, которую ничто и никогда никто не заменит... 
Вот представте себе такой вечер.... и попробуйте просто взять за руку своего сына, свою дочь.... и просто подержаться ...... и может на минутку ощутить вот эту трепетную линию волшебства.... и ощущение очень очень родного ..... Пусть выросли дети, пусть они маленькие.... Я всегда вспоминаю рождество когда я была маленькой... КАк мы все ждали этого вечера... а потом мама начинала нам читать рождественские сказки... и даже папа сидел и слушал вместе с нами... А потом в двенадцать часов ночи мы выходили на улицу и смотрели на звезды.... и мама нам говорила о звездах, о традициях.... Мы всегда ходили в двенадцать смотреть звезды в рождество, а на пасху мама нас будила с восходом солнца и звала смотреть на солнышко .... 
Пусть вашим детям останется на память от детсва вот такие светлые минутки, теплые мамины руки.... они будут их помнить всю жизнь потом, поверьте мне... 
Мы так часто торопимся, торопимся.... но хорошо что есть праздник рождества, в котором мы вдруг понимаем, что наши близкие.... здесь, рядом.... и только один теплый взгляд и только одно прикосновение руки, и только одно доброе слово входит к нам в душу.... а в детскую тем более.... и остается там до самых седин...
а потом столько раз приходит... в воспоминания.... и вот тогда понимаешь: господи, какой же я была счастливой.... 
а смаое главное, я счастлива, что у меня есть такие воспоминания..... и вам и вашим малышкам и взрослым детям желаю светлого рождества....

----------


## Анатольевна

Всех, кто сегодня празднует Рождество - поздравляю!!!
Счастья, любви, благополучия, счастливых праздников![IMG]http://*********ru/329368m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раюшка

Инесска, а шо нам остаётся делать... Праздновать всё, шо в календаре, пить всё, шо горит... Кризис, работы неМА...

----------


## Марья

В нашем городе очень много православных храмов и мечетей, а вот католическая церковь всего одна и то очень крохотная, построенная в начале 20 века ссыльными поляками. Я не разбираюсь в католичестве, но знаю, что верующие немцы ездят в свою церковь аж в Екатеринбург... видимо есть разница в верованиях поляков и немцев. Для меня всю жизнь Рождество - 7 января, но я от всей души поздравляю всех, кто сегодня радуется Рождению Того, в Кого мы Верим, не зависимо от дат, и устройства храмов. Света вам, Любви, Радости!!!!  :flower:

----------


## baranvagalina

*maknata*,
*Svetllana*,
*optimistka17*,
 СПАСИБО!!! :flower: 
Люда! Ты как всегда права!!!Здесь  действительно-как дома.

----------


## Марья

Сегодня, 26 декабря день рождения у Светланки Мишкиной. И меня прямо распирает от гордости, что я первая ее ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!! Светуль, слышишь как ору на весь форум??? Так что все уши закрывайте, я набираю воздуху в легкие ииииииииии
*П О З Д Р А В Л Я ЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ !!!* 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> я первая ее ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!


Тогда я вторая! Света, с Днюхой тебя, Козерожка!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Ну, а я на третьем(почетном!!!):wink: месте!!!!!
СВЕТЛАНКА МИШКИНА!!!!С днем рождения! Пусть всегда будут дети, пусть всегда любовь будет, пусть всегда будет Света, пусть работа- всегда! :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/383660m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

Девочки! Родные мои! Слышу-слышу как вы кричите на весь форум (я уже от этой подготовки к Новому году как Дед Мороз говорю:biggrin:), 
СПАСИБО вам, дорогие, за то, что вы у меня просто ЕСТЬ!!! И за поздравления, конечно! 
Марья мне даже уши в аське надергала - так приятно:rolleyes:
Люблю... :Oj:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Мишкина*,
Светуля!!! С днём рождения! Пусть глаза твои всегда сияют счастьем, улыбка остаётся такой же радостной, а настроение - прекрасным! :008:

----------


## Ладушка

*Мишкина*,
Поздравляю я Светлану,
 :flower: Ту, что с города Кургана
Будь счастливой, не хворай
Ко мне в гости приезжай!

----------


## Ольвия

*Мишкина*,
Поздравляю!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Светулька, дорогая моя! в Крым нужно было поехать уже только за тем, чтобы познакомиться с тобой - ярким, солнечным, творческим, задорным, красивым, радостным, светлым человечком. Люблю тебя!

----------


## Мишкина

*Svetllana
Ольвия
Ладушка
Анатольевна*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Спасибо, мои хорошие, за поздравления!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Кто б знал, как приятно..... :rolleyes: ЛЮБЛЮ ...
Вам всем СВЕТИТЬ ВСЕГДА - СВЕТИТЬ ВЕЗДЕ!!!

----------


## lezi

*Мишкина*,
 Cветланка,с Днем рождения!!!

Пускай душа не знает холода, 
Как ясный день, как сад в цвету. 
Пусть будет сердце вечно молодо, 
Добром венчая доброту. :016:  :007:

----------


## Volodя

*Мишкина*,
 С днём родения !!!! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мишкина*,
 Светуля!
Я тебя поздравляю!!!
желаю тебе всего самого наилучшего и что б  семья твоя всегда была сплоченной и счастливой, и тогда счастлива будешь ты!

----------


## Петровна

Мишкина,
Светланка,  солнышко, с днем рождения!!!


Я не буду здесь писать пожелания-ты их знаешь.
Просто хочется обнять крепко-крепко, понимаешь?
Просто хочется сказать что-то важное глазами.
Просто встретиться опять, просто говорить стихами.

Обнимаю, целую...  [img]http://s5.******info/3155782aa840556cf677812af8ee8f14.gif[/img]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Жанночка, Жасмин! Умного, светлого, очень искреннего, доброго, открытого, яркого, веселого, творческого человечка от всей души поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!! Я не совсем уверена, что это жасмины, но мне очень нравится эта авторская работа. Это тебе

----------


## Tavina

Светлана, от опоздавших принимаете поздравления? 
С Днем рождения Вас!!! Счастья, творчества, удачи, благополучия, стабильности, любви!
[img]http://s13.******info/708a19df3d6eed773f3b68f9fe659008.gif[/img]

----------


## Януська

Жаннуля, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Kozachello

Happy Birthday, dear Janna
Или просто - Жасмин,
За тебя пьём бокалы,
Чтоб развеялся сплин!
Праздник светлый встречаем
Каждый год на пути,
И Тебе пожелаем
С нами к счастью идти! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Жасмин,
Вместо поздравления хочу процитировать такие слова- *"...Природа жасмина - помогать каждому человеку понять свои желания..."*
Это о тебе....:rolleyes: Жасмин - красивый цветок, а ты - красивый человек!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жасмин - красивый цветок,


Ольвия, девочки! Спасибо, что украсили форум этим магическим цветком! Я БАЛДЕЮ!!! Собралась сейчас спать, т.к. завтра (сегодня) корпоратив - а в голове полная эйфория! Я знаю, мне сегодня всю ночь будет снится россыпь жасмина и ваши аваторки! 
Спасибо! Всех целую!

----------


## optimistka17

*Светлануша, Мишкина*, прости ради Бога. Моя вчера невовремя подвернувшаяся нога сбила все планы... Потому и запоздала с поздравлениями....

 В Крыму впервые встретилась с тобой,
 И сразу поняла,- ты человек родной
 И Мишка твой - ну просто в доску свой 
Заботливый внимательный родной
Частушки ваши вспоминаю до сих пор,
Как пели вместе и вели застольный разговор
И в день рождения хочу я пожелать,-
На Тамадее новой зажигать!

----------


## optimistka17

Цветы *Жасмина* раннею весной
 Вскружили голову , свели с ума порой
 Их белоснежный цвет подходит Жанне очень
Такой красивой, доброй, нежной , между прочим.
 И в день рожденья *Жанне* я хотела б пожелать
Цвет белоснежный прочно сохранять
 Ах, если б я могла, руками тучи развела,
 Как хочется, сбылись бы добрые слова....:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

*Жасмин*,
 Жанночка, с Днём рождения!!! :smile: Столько стихов в твою честь и здесь, и в "Беседке" - добавить не хватает слов! Этот поэтический букет - душевной женщине, сильному человеку и просто красавице! Я искренне желаю тебе простого женского СЧАСТЬЯ!!! :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Жасмин*,
 Жанночка!
с днем варенья тебя!
всего тебе самого-самого наилучшего!
Легкой и счастливой жизни тебе , дорогая! :flower:

----------


## lezi

:016: Жанночка,с Днем рождения!
Много чего сказано девочками тебе и трудно,что то добавить.Но на Кавказе говорят,что если  при рождении поцеловал Бог человека в лоб,то будет он ученым.Если поцеловал в губки,то хорошим оратором.Если в ручку,то мастером на все руки.Рада тому,что при твоем рождении Бог не скупился на поцелуи.Ведь ты у нас   умница,красавица,красива не только телом ,но и душой.Добрый и отзывчивый человечек, несущий людям теплоту своей души,хорошее настроение и радость.Пусть в жизни тебя окружают только хорошие люди отвечающие на твое тепло души,любви и радости, только взаимностью. И пусть  в наступающем году ,появится настоящий мужчина, достойный тебя. :016:  :007:

----------


## maknata

Светик Мишкина, Жанночка - Жасмин, с днём рождения, девчёнки! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

> И пусть в наступающем году ,появится настоящий мужчина, достойный тебя.


Девочки, спасибо! огромное преогромное! И видимо, гулять нам на виртуальной свадьбе в год Быка! Будет какой-нибудь большой, сильный и строптивый (все подумали, но не сказали вслух, что рогатый) мужчина! Очень много эмоций внутри меня кипят - это от ваших тёплых слов и горячих сердец! СПА-СИ-БО!!! 
Мне ни пуха! (К чёрту) Я - работать!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Светлана Мишкина,
Жасмин*,
С Днём рождения!!!
Желаю хорошего предновогоднего зимнего настроения, 
а в душе - Весны круглый год!!!
И, как в сказке про 12 месяцев, для вас:
[IMG]http://s13.******info/708a19df3d6eed773f3b68f9fe659008.gif[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, Светлана, Жанна, светлые наши головушки. трудолюбивые пчёлки, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Светочка Мишкина, Жанночка, с днём рождения!!! Милые наши, хорошие, мы обожаем вас, поздравляем вас, хотим, чтобы в ваших домах была всегда полная чаша, чтобы вы были здоровы и красивы!!!
Светик, поздравь Мишку и лапотунчиков с именинницей! Пусть берегут тебя, холят и лелеят, ведь ты одна женщина на такую многочисленную мужскую компашу!

----------


## Tavina

*Жасмин*,
С Днем рождения!!! УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Tavina

*Жасмин*,
С Днем рождения!!! УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## manja

*Дорогая именниница Жанна,* 

никогда в жизни я не видела тебя.... Никогда в жизни я не слышала твой голос... но мне кажется знаю тебя сто тысяч лет... Пусть скажут напридумывала, пусть скажут сочинила невесть что, но мне кажется в последнее время, что где то когда то мы уже встречались... и я знаю тебя... 
Точно точно какая ты есть... знаю... И однажды когда мы встретимся с тобой я скажу себе: все правильно, все верно... 
Потому наверное и легко мне сегодня поздравлять тебя с днем рождения, потому что знаю точно что пожелать тебе: будь счастлива.... а счастлив, не тот у кого счастья много, а у кого его хватает... Пусть все, кто окружают тебя радуются просто тому, что ты есть... тебя сегодня здесь на форуме сравнивали с цветком... жасмин, а я хочу сравнить тебя просто с бокалом хорошего шампанского: ведь чем больше я узнаю тебя, чем больше общаюсь, тем все больше мне нравится каждый день заглядывать в личку и прочитать от тебя пару строчек веселых, задорных, позитивных... и мой день становится краше... Ты столько раз поддерживала меня, когда я очень очень болела, когда настроение было на нуле, когда казалось , что сил больше нет.... твои маленькие письма приводили меня в чувство... 
Пусть бокал хорошего шампанского как ты, будоражит твою жизнь, и она будет веселей, пусть после пару глоточков захочется петь и плясать, пусть смешаются вместе все краски радуги.... и жизнь перемешается с радостью, хорошим настроением, 
[IMG]http://*********ru/358084.jpg[/IMG]

Спасибо тебе за добрые слова, за поддержку в трудные минуты и просто за то, что ты там, где то за тысячи километров смотришь на мою свечку, которую я и сегодня вновь зажгла в твою честь... Она согреет тебя, если сердца твоего коснется стужа, она осветит тебе дорожку, если вдруг не видно будет выхода из тяжелой ситуации и в ее огне сгорят все твои беды, болезни, непонимания, ссоры, тяжелые и грустные дни.... Посмотри вперед: видишь? Там уже маленькая волна.... в виде добрых пожеланий и счастливых дней идет к тебе... И пусть в новом году такая волна просто накроет тебя с головой... 

[IMG]http://*********ru/343748.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

Нароооод!!! У меня уже целый час, как наступило 28 декабря а, значит, я уже имею полное право поздравить Инночку Рамейкину с Днем Рождения!!! Иннусик, дорогая моя!!! Я даже не знаю, чего тебе пожелать в этот день, все слова кажутся какими-то тусклыми, недостаточно выразительными.... Подружка моя, ты просто прими мои искренние слова о том, что я бесконечно тебя уважаю, очень тебя люблю, восхищаюсь твоими человеческими качествами и благодарю наш форум, а в частности, Маришку Мазайкину и Наташу Шмельку за то, что предоставили судьбе случай нам с тобой познакомиться.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Уууу...  :Tu: а я должна ещё сидеть и ждать, когда наступит Инночкин день рождения...

----------


## Курица

*Иннуся! Поздравляю с днем твоего появления на свет!!! Душевного спокойствия, удачи во всех делах, счастья материнского и семейного благополучия! Достижения всех желаний и "сбычи мечт"! И- вечной пионерской зорьки! Ты- очень теплый человек.* _Как здорово, что мы с тобой знакомы реально!!! И было это 24 марта 2008 года. Доказательства - прилагаю!!!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/366278m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, солнышки!!! Спасибо вам :smile:! Как вы умудряетесь все помнить! Так приятно! :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

Инночка! солнышко! ты такой светлый человечек,общение с тобой настолько приятно!
я от всей души поздравляю тебя с твоим днем рожденья!
желаю тебе всегда оставаться такой же зажигалочкой!всего тебе самого наилучшего в твоей жизни!
ну и поскольку я третья( а третий тост-за любовь)желаю тебе Кохання до нестями та несамовитих пестощів!(т.е.любви до потери сознания и сумасшедших ласк!)
жду не дождусь, когда ж с тобой уже увижусь!

----------


## optimistka17

Вот и на Украине 28 декабря
Инну теперь могу поздравить я...

Что в день рожденья пожелать,- 
 Про все обиды забывать :Aga: 
 Любить себя такой, какая есть
И сохранять достоинство и честь
Ты питерская до мозга костей
 Об этом говорю планете всей
 В твой голос я давно уж влюблена
Уж больше года им покорена
Ты труженник , которых мало
 Сердца клиентов, форумчан давно завоевала...
Ты ресторанный бизнес знаю, одолела
Для многих новое и трудное ведь дело... :Ok: 
Для Диогена,- ты защитник, адвокат
 Твою поддержку получать он рад
Для форумчан- ты добрая душа
И знают все- ты очень хорошо
Ты в Питер всех зимою позвала,
 На ветер не бросала ты слова.
Уже коттедж друзьям ты заказала
Жаль переводов получила мало...:wink:
Надеюсь будет все, как хочешь ты
_ Пусть в день рождения сбываются мечты_:biggrin:
А в суете предновогодней кутерьмы,
 Пусть главным станет слово* МЫ!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Хохлушка "питерская" я,
Такая же, как многие, друзья!:biggrin:

Люда, спасибо!!!




> т.е.любви до потери сознания и сумасшедших ласк!


С этого момента можно подробнее - много мы эту науку изучали  :Oj: , а вот до 
потери сознания ни разу не получилось :cool:.

Алиночка, спасибо!

----------


## manja

А мне еще 31 минутку ждать
и буду лапочку Инночку ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ ..........

----------


## Раюшка

Урря! Свершилось! Саму позитивную, интеллигентную и лучистую форумчанку Инночку - с днём рождения!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А мне еще 31 минутку ждать


Да родилась я уже! Раз на Украине уже настало 28! :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

:Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  Вот - угощаю, разбирайте!!! м :Aga:  Блин, закуску в смайлах забыли нарисовать - давайте зеленью закусим, что ли:    :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  - угощайтесь!!!

----------


## Лерченок

Инночка, я уже взяла одну кружицу, за твое здоровье, с днем рождения, хорошего настроения, радости, смеха, улыбок в твоем доме  :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*innca,*
С Днём рождения!!!
Знают все - что питерская Инна - 
Во всём находит золотую середину
Но нынче - счастья не на половину,
А с горкой! И любви, и радости лавину!!!
[IMG]http://s9.******info/125d5cefd93445b144cd1be48bd45a72.gif[/IMG]

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 Просто целую нежно...Как адвоката... :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Просто целую нежно...


:biggrin:Иннусь, а он небритый...................... :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Иннусь, а он небритый.


Так он же в маске сегодня !!! Маска бритая?  :Oj:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Хотя на улице зима, 
но истина неоспорима,
Звенит в душе друзей весна -
Тебя мы поздравляем, Инна!

Пусть лепестками этих роз
усыпан будет путь двой длинный
не будет бурь, не будет гроз,
Будь счастлива, любима, ИННА!

----------


## Yuli4ka

И я поздравляю Инну с Днем варенья!!

очень приятно общаться с радостной и светлой Женщиной!!! хочу выразить искренне уважение и пожелать хорошего ДНЯ... Дня рожения!!

----------


## manja

*Инна,* 
вот и ...... день такой, как ты говорила ....нелюбимый тобою уже с 25 лет... наступил....
Взял и открыл свой счет.... пошли секунды, минутки, а теперь уже и часы... твоего дня рождения....

[IMG]http://*********ru/332505.gif[/IMG]

Но я думаю что вот в этом году он у тебя будет особенный и совсем не такой как всегда... 
Ну во первых ты стала на год старше..:biggrin: 
и умнее :Aga: 
у тебя добавилось работы:rolleyes: 
и денег: :Vah: 
а самое главное у тебя прибавилось уверенности в себе... 
когда я читала твои сообщения вначале года... 
то видела перед собой пока неуверенного человека... 
но теперь с каждым днем ты растешь...  :Aga: 
Так что можно теперь подвести итог: люби себя и свой день... 
Пусть он в этом году будет для тебя замечательным.... неповторимым.... непохожим на все остальные....
хотя конечно и так не похож, потому что ты другая..... :flower:  :Ok: 

И я желаю тебе новых высот и пусть дорога будет нетрудной, но ты все сумеешь, я верю в тебя! 
потому что ты действительно умница
С днем рождения тебя..... 
[IMG]http://*********ru/387800m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*innca*,
 С днём рождения !!! 
Пусть будущий год вашей жизни будет ярим как букет ярких красных роз, пусть будет вас море высокоолачваемой работы, счастья вас в семье и на работе, и главное-здоровья !

----------


## Сильва

Инночка! :smile: С Днём рождения! Пусть всё, что загадывается и планируется - сбывается! Пусть солнце тебе улыбается! Пусть рядом все близкие только радуют, здоровье - лишь прибавляется! Счастья, удачи, всего самого светлого!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

А теперь я начну вас всех поздравлять с наступающим Новым Годом!
Уважаемые и любимые, неповторимо умнные и обаятельные , самые красивые и весёлые!
Хочу от души поздравить вас с наступающим Новым Годом .
Старый год уже почти за спиной ...пусть он заберёт с собой все трудные и печальные дни, дни нездравия и разочарований !
А Новый Год пусть Вам принесёт только успех, радость жизни , веселье , работы побольше и подороже:wink: , Цветите в Новом Году Счастья вам ! 
Ну а если и будут в Новом Году какие-либо ненастья, относитесь к ним с оптимизмом ! И всё будет :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/379610.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

УРА, УРА, УРА!!!! Сегодня замечательный, необыкновенный день! Родился ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ! Иннуся, с днём рождения! 
Я когда-то читала, что первые 12 дней со дня рождения  соответствуют месяцам года, который ты проведёшь до следующего дня рождения. Вот сегодняшний день - это с 28дек. по 28 янв., завтрашний - с 26 янв. по 28 фев. и т. д. Даже советуют записать основные события и настроение каждого дня, чтобы потом знать, какой будет месяц. Инночка, пусть эти 12 дней у тебя будут счастливыми! Тогда и весь год будет таким же! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Инночка, поздравляю!!!!

----------


## Петровна

Я тоже хочу поздравить свою землячку С Днем Рождения!!!! 
innca



Инночка очень рада знакомству и общению с тобой ! Спасибо за то, что ты такой светлый, любящий, добрый, разумный, ответственный Человек.
Сил тебе, терпения и здоровья!!!!

Ну и если перекрестков, то только таких :

----------


## maknata

*innca*,
 Иннусь! С днём рождения! Счастья, здоровья, любви и тепла! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, ребята! Спасибища вам! Столько красоты нарисовали, столько теплоты написали!!!
Искупали  в розовых лепестках... Так бы и не вылезала из компа... Но, суровая реальность заставляет бегом делать уборку, готовить, красоту наводить - надеюсь, хоть хлопалки- кричатки с меня гости не будут сегодня требовать  :Vah: !

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Инночка! самая добрая,милая,интеллигентная, мудрая! 
Я и дня не могу прожить не пообщавшись с тобой, а твоя поддержка для меня значит так много! Желаю тебе в твой день рождения чтоб те творческие задачи,которые ты себе поставила, у тебя обязательно реализовались в этом году!
люблю тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile: :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*innca*,
Инночка! С днём рождения! 
Не четверть ты, не половина,
А всё, что только в мире есть,
И потому, поздравить, Инна,
Тебя любой сочтёт за честь!
И пожелать тебе хотим мы
(Не скажешь: тема, мол, не та!)
Короче чтоб бывали зимы,
Длиннее - лЕта и летА !

----------


## lezi

Инночка,поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!

Я поднимаю свой бокал :Pivo: 
Чтоб выпить за твое здоровье :Aga: 
Пусть у тебя от счастья,кружится голова :Laie 19: 
И чтоб светилась ты всегда одной любовью. :Laie 10: 
А еще побольше радости и смеха,здоровья и успеха.

----------


## Volodя

> Я поднимаю свой бокал
> Чтоб выпить за твое здоровье


Для вас, Иннка, и с утра можно !:wink:

----------


## ЖасМи

ПРИВЕТ  ИЗ  ПИКАЛЁВО! Иннуль, поздравляем тебя с Днём рождения!

----------


## ЖасМи

> ПРИВЕТ ИЗ ПИКАЛЁВО! Иннуль, поздравляем тебя с Днём рождения!
> __________________


?????? Ну вот, на праздниках инвентарь таскают, а тут открытки :biggrin: Сейчас всё исправлю.

----------


## Лина М.

Инночка, прими самые искренние пожелания мира твоему дому, покоя твоему сердцу, любви твоей душе! Ты была первая, чьи посты мне встретились на этом форуме. Благодаря твоим постам, я поняла, что здесь "живут" открытые, добрые, умные люди, с которыми хочется общаться и дружить. С Днем Рождения! :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

*innca*,
http://cards.yandex.ru/show.xml?id=4...6b6b835f4cff93

Целуем и вместе с тобой радуемся этому дню.
Жанна, Виктор.

----------


## цветок

Инночка! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!Счастья,здоровья,радости и успеха!

----------


## Tavina

*Милая, Инна!* С Днем рождения! Вы очень славный, щедрый и добрый человечек и дай Бог, чтобы Вам всегда отвечали тем же! 
Счастья, благополучия, всего-всего!!!  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Дорогая, милая с чудесным приятнейшим голосом с неутомимой энергией и неиссякаемым оптимизмом, Инна!
Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! 

Желаю тебе успеха во всех твоих начинаниях! Удовлетворения от проделанной работы и чтобы оно было более полным - больших денежных дивидендов!
И конечно, - здоровья! :flower:

----------


## swinging

*innca*
Говорить не буду, а то опять ляпну, что-нибудь. 
С днём рождения!
Это тебе.



Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, извините меня, я далеко не такая хорошая, как вы обо мне думаете  :Oj: , вот опять не сдержалась и поспорила в беседке!!! Я исправлюсь, может быть! Спасибо!!!:smile:

----------


## Шапокляк

*Инна* – «сильная вода»  
Хороша, умна, тверда
Тратит деньги не напрасно
И в хозяйстве все прекрасно 
Никогда не подведет 
В доме чистоту блюдет 
Мать хорошая, жена 
Остроумная она 
А сегодня именины 
Нашей несравненной Инны
Поздравленья принимай 
И свой имидж не меняй! 
*Всем нужна ты вот такая! 
Будь счастливою, родная!!!*

----------


## LapNik

Иннуля! С днем варения!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребяточки, всем спасибо огромное !!!  :Oj: 
Коль, на твоей открыточке такой оркестр веселый, а я сегодня отпразновала самый тихий ДР! Даже музыку не включали :biggrin: С удовольствием посидели с семьей, наконецто все собрались вместе, и болтали, болтали...

----------


## Ильич

*innca*,
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ! 

[img]http://s15.******info/fe89066d8ef2b082744c2b762cb1892e.gif[/img]

Ильич и Фея хорошего настроения

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, как приятно в День рождения! Муж колечко подарил  :Oj: :biggrin: [IMG]http://*********ru/380651m.jpg[/IMG]
СПАСИБО вам ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ!!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Ой, как приятно в День рождения! Муж колечко подарил


Колечко на память колечко, опять беспокойно сердечко...:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Колечко на память колечко, опять беспокойно сердечко.


 :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Мишкина

*Инночка! С Днем рождения!*  Желаю тебе счастья в жизни!
Счастье не в каких-то особенных мгновениях жизни, а в будничном ощущении благополучия бытия.
Пусть у тебя будет это будничное, обыденное, каждодневное *счастье*!
И мне кажется эти стихи точно написаны для тебя!!!

Женщина должна быть загадкой,
Маленькой,миленькой,сладкой.
Кокетничать,строить глазки,
Верить во всякие сказки.
Оставаться святой и грешной,
Быть красивой душой и внешне.
Обаятельныи хитрым бесенком,
Нежным,мягким,пушистым котенком.
Шалуньей веселой,игривой
Любить и всегда быть любимой.
Влюбленной безумно и страстно,
Ласковой,робкой и властной,
Сквозь слезы уметь смеяться
И никогда не сдаваться!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Спасибо, Света!!! И столько колечек! А я еще совсем недавно золото не носила (15 лет лежало в шкатулке), потом банкетами занялась, достала, одела, а вот сегодня меня порадовал такой подарок - это удивительно для меня.

----------


## Януська

*innca*,
 Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! Хоть знаю, что ты не очень любишь этот праздник, но все-таки, это самый главный день в жизни!!! До встречи в Питере. там уж я тебя за уши оттаскаю :)))

----------


## Kozachello

> Колечко на память колечко, опять беспокойно сердечко...:smile:


 И колечек, и ожерелий, и диадему самой душевной питерской Ведущей!
С Днём рожденья! :flower:

----------


## vz_event

Дорогие ведущие... От всей души поздравляю Вас с наступающим Новым Годом.. Здоровья вам в первую очередь, будет здоровье будут и силы работать, конечно хороших клиентов. твореских успехов... Радости вашим деткам, пусть их глаза всегда сияют от счастья!!!

----------


## Вета

*ДРУЗЬЯ МОИ!!!*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! ЛЮБВИ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, УДАЧИ, УСПЕХОВ, БЛАГОДАРНЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ!!!
ЦЕЛУЮ И ОБНИМАЮ!!! :flower:  :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## tolyanich

(Завтра будет некогда)
Поздравляю всех форумчан с новым годом! Дорогие любимые друзья, уважаемые коллеги! Счастья вам, творческих успехов и удачи в новом году.
[IMG]http://*********ru/347658m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

С наступающим, дорогие!!!!

----------


## tolyanich

[IMG]http://*********ru/361997m.png[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

ЛЮБИМЫЕ МОИ!ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!
Поздравляю с наступающим новым годом!
В новом   2009 году желаю 12 месяцев без болезней, 53 недели всего хорошего, 365 дня счастья, 8760 часов успеха, 525600 минут любви и 31536000 секунд приятных моментов! С Новым годом!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Волшебными рогами веселый бодрый бык
 Проблемы и преграды перебодает вмиг!
 Здоровье, смех и радость пусть будут бить ключом,
 А мелкие невзгоды все будут нипочем! 
Пусть сбудутся все планы и добрые мечты, 
И в Новый Год, как в сказку, с надеждой вступишь ты!))).

----------


## maknata

> Здоровья вам в первую очередь, будет здоровье будут и силы работать


Сразу вспомнился анекдотец.. украинский... Решили два кума выпить.. Выгнали самогоночки, зарезали кабанчика.. Сели..
- Ну, кум, давай выпьем за здоровье!
- Да ну.. вот кабанчик на здоровье не жаловался, однако это ему не помогло.. Давай лучше за удачу!
Так что удачи вам всем, друзья!:wink:

----------


## zizi

*innca*,
 Инночка, пусть запаздало, но я вас от всей души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с днём рожденья. Удачи, успехов, любви! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*ДОРОГИЕ МОИ, Я С ВАМИ УЖЕ ПОЧТИ ЦЕЛЫЙ ГОД!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС ВСЕНХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!*

*Ну, что нам пожелать под Новый Год?
Пусть нас минуют горькие потери,
Пусть мир на всю планету снизойдёт…
Хоть я давно в утопии не верю.

Поменьше катаклизмов – дай нам Бог,
Чуть-чуть ума вершителям и судьям,
Здоровья тем, кто сможет и кто смог,
И долгих лет… А впрочем, все там будем…

Желаю стать богаче – беднякам,
А богатеям – чуточку щедрее,
Чтоб всем ворюгам дали по рукам,
А всех пиратов – вздёрнули на рее.

Чтоб в мире было меньше бардака,
И, как ни странно – больше дисциплины.
Не оскудей, дающего рука.
Ещё хочу, чтоб женщина – мужчину

Повсюду – перестала подменять,
И чтоб мужчина обряжался бабой –
Лишь в шутку. И вернули нам опять
Смешную привилегию – быть слабой.

Пусть буйные – слегка умерят пыл,
И ближнего пускай полюбят люди.
А главное – каким бы год ни был –
Прошу одно – пусть он, хотя бы – будет!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/332291m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Djazi

Инночка, извини, что с спозданием, но я тоже поздравляю  тебя с Днём Рождения! Самое главное- ЗДОРОВЬЯ!Остальное всё приложится. И желаю  тебе чтобы все твои пальчики были усыпаны колечками :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Дорогие мои коллеги  и друзья! Я от всего сердца хочу вас поздравить с наступающим годом Быка. И желаю всем, чтобы только вы брали  быка за рога, а не он нас за хвост. Пусть  исполняются все ваши желания! Крепкого  бычьего здоровья и человеческой Любви. Я вас всех очень люблю, но не всегда, к сожалению, получается быть полезной. Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть!

http://blestiashki.narod.ru/noviy_god.htm

Поздравляю с НГ!!!*

*Желательно открыть и просмотреть все ссылки!!!*

----------


## tolyanich

*ТОРЧЕСКИЙ  ПОДАРОК  ОТ  ФОРУМЧАН*

----------


## KAlinchik

*tolyanich*,
 Толяныч!Мама дорогая!за шо такая честь?!:biggrin:
укатал!kukuя ржала-это не то слово для моих эмоций! :049: 
ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ ЛИЧНО :
Мои поздравления: :016:

----------


## Марья

*tolyanich*,
Толь, там же все не по-русски!!! :eek: че там делать то? че жать?

----------


## tolyanich

*Марья*,
Ничего  не  делай , нажми    на  ссылку  и  жди:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> за шо такая честь?


Да  кто  под  руку  попался того  и  привлёк.Примерно  как на  конкурсы  на  свадьбах:biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

Дорогие форумчане! Только что испекла новогодний торт и сразу к вам!( угостить бы всех моим "медовиком") Хочу от всего сердца поздравить вас, мои дорогие, с наступающим Новым годом!Хочу чтоб в этот год с нами перешло все хорошее, доброе, светлое, а все плохое, ненужное осталось в прошлом! Удачи, счастья, радости и спокойствия за своих родных и близких!

----------


## olgaring

Девочки и мальчики!!!!!!!!  С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!
Желаю вам всего всего всего ----- слов не хватит описать всех моих пожеланий .
Будьте просто счастливы !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*tolyanich*,
 Дорогой, поддержала вас с разных компьютеров аж четыре раза. Победы вам, ребята!!!!!

----------


## lezi

Дорогие мои!!!!
Поздравляю всех с Новым годом!
Пусть сбудутся все желания и мечты в новом году.И ни что не омрачит,каждый ваш день,прожитый с теплом,добротой и любовью.Всем творческого успеха,богатых заказчиков,понимающих близких и родных людей.Будьте здоровы!!!!! :Aleksey 01:  :Tatice 08:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всем-всем, кто работает сегодня, лёгкого народа, волшебной атмосферы, обворожительного голоса и искорок в глазах! С наступающим Новым Годом!!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

http://cards.yandex.ru/show.xml?id=f...c8d4f57aa08285
Дарите счастье, Дарите радость -
Пусть сбываются мечты!
Пусть все будущие дни
Удивляют: Раз, Два, Три...
С новым годом!!! :)

----------


## zizi

Всех с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! Счастья, удачи, щедрых и милых клиентов, любви и согласия в семьях, неиссякаемой творческой энергии!
ВСЕХ ЦЕЛУЮ!!!

----------


## zizi

*tolyanich*,
  обхохоталась, супер!!!

----------


## tolyanich

*Svetllana*,Спасибо :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

_Творческий  подарок от форумчан
Творческий  подарок  от  форумчан-2_
Жмите  на  ссылки,  не  пожалеете. Хорошее настроение и несколько  инут  смеха гарантирую :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Жмите на ссылки, не пожалеете. Хорошее настроение и несколько инут смеха гарантирую
> __________________


Спасибо Толик! Насмешил! :biggrin: :Pivo: 

Всем, кто сегодня работает - ребяточки, легкой вам работы, приятной и в удовольствие! Премий от клиентов, аплодисментов и признания.!!!
С Новым годом вас, с новым счастьем, с новыми надеждами и новыми успехами и новыми начинаниями!  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Толяныч!!! Я предчувствую, что будет что-то вкусненькое, а видео загрузить не могу... Только фотку нашу видела, супер! Подскажи, пжалста, чайнихе, как посмотреть видео...

Люди! Этот год был для нас не так чтобы ах, но в нём произошло знаменательное событие: в этом году я попала на форум!!! Я познакомилась с замечательными людьми, которые стали не только коллегами, но и добрыми друзьями, готовыми в любой момент прийти на помощь, и это ощутимо, несмотря на то, что находимся мы территориально далеко друг от друга. Ваша поддержка греет меня, и кажется, что мир не так уж плох... Всем желаю почаще испытывать такой же комфорт и восторг, как и я во время общения с вами. Пусть ощущение людской теплоты будет всегда с вами.
Ну, и конечно же, как ни банально - здоровья и удачи! :flower:

----------


## Volodя

У меня тоже не грузится... Может это и есть Прикол Толяныча:redface:

----------


## Volodя

Владивосток уже столы накрывает :Aga:

----------


## tolyanich

> Подскажи, пжалста, чайнихе, как посмотреть видео...


Нужно  просто   нажать  на  ссылку и  подождать  пару  минут. Видео  само  пойдёт

----------


## Петровна

*Дорогие и милые, добрые и отзывчивые, очаровательные и кокетливые, веселые и озарные форумчанки и форумчанины!!!

 Поздравляю Вас всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!!*

А это  подарок : 
http://www.dancingsantacard.com/?santa=6744543

----------


## tolyanich

*Раюшка*,
*Volodя*,
Ну что,  получилось?

----------


## Раюшка

*tolyanich*,
 Аааа... воспитываешь в нас терпение...:biggrin: Спасибульки, посмотрела, прикольно!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю!
Пусть исполнятся ваши желания!

----------


## Мишкина

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, МОИ ДОРОГИЕ!!!!!!
Желаем удачи, ДЕНЕГ, счастья, ЛЮБВИ, здоровья!!!!!!!
Мишкины ( мы работать...)

----------


## ОленькаАрт

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!! ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! ОТЛИЧНОГО, ПРАЗДНИЧНОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ, ФЕЕРИЧНОЙ НОВОГОДНЕЙ НОЧИ(ОСОБЕННО ТЕМ, КТО РАБОТАЕТ) И АКТИВНОГО ОТДЫХА В РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКИЕ КАНИКУЛЫ!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Еще раз всех с наступающим НГ.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Мой привет всем (тоже самое в "виртуальной вечеринке" http:/*************.com/files/pypz0q99b

----------


## optimistka17

> Еще раз всех с наступающим НГ.  Мой привет всем (тоже самое в "виртуальной вечеринке"


Инна! Я знаю как прекратить любые ссоры, размолвки по любым вопросам.... Надо, чтобы ты не писала ничего, а просто *говорила...* Слыша твой чарующий голос разве можно сказать что-то другое, кроме как *спасибо, дорогая....*

----------


## alevtino4ka

Жизнь - мираж, надежды, страсти
Ожидание мечты
Только вот бы все напасти
Стороною обойти.
С Hовым Годом, с верой в счастье
Поздравляю всех, друзья
Пожелаю вдохновенья
И любви вокруг себя!

----------


## Курица

> Мишкины ( мы работать...)


Светик, ждем после работы :Aga:  и после короооооооооооооотенького :biggrin:сна...Не отлынивай от компании:wink:- не в твоих это правилах, дорогая!!!!

----------


## цветок

С наступающим Новым 2009 годом!   

Желаю Вам под Новый год

Веселья звонкого, как лед,

Улыбок светлых, как янтарь,

Здоровья, как мороз в январь.

Пусть этот год, звездой счастливой

Войдет в семейный Ваш уют,

Со старым годом торопливо пускай невзгоды все уйдут!

----------


## maknata

Ребята, с Новым годом! Пусть сбываются все мечты!

----------


## Сильва

С Новым годом!!! И пусть наши желания обалдеют от наших возможностей!!! :Ok:

----------


## Oksana Vova

_От всей души поздравляю всех форумчан с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! Всем здоровья, успехов, удачи и хороших не жадных клиентов!_

----------


## SOK_89

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ РЕБЯТА!!!
 ВАМ от нас стишок.

Идет бычок качается,
Вздыхает на ходу,
Пусть деньги не кончаются
В следующем году. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

всех, всех всех!!! С Новым Годом!!!! вкусностей вам побольше на столе и в жизни....
С Новым Годом!!!!  

Поет метель как глас трубы... 

Практически по всем каналам

Идет «Ирония судьбы»

— Как утешенье всем усталым.

И кажется, что к нам придет, 

Все то, о чем давно мечталось, 

Что смоет в бане Новый год

И огорченья, и усталость.

Год Новый подает нам знак, 

Что худшее осталось в старом.

Так пусть же все случится так! 

Так с Новым годом! 

С легким паром!

----------


## julia2222

Новогодний привет из солнечного Киева, дорогие форумчане!:smile:
Сегодня, впервые за несколько месяцев, у нас так ярко светит солнце, везде всё белым-бело от снега, а в душе тепло и радостно. От всей души, желаю ВСЕМ  уверенности в завтрашнем дне. Пусть, в наступившем Новом году, все наши неудачи и огорчения будут смехотворными, а успехи и достижения – НЕ ШУТОЧНЫМИ! 
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------


## optimistka17

> из солнечного Киева


В Днепропетровске тоже солнечно... Наверно, снег лежит на всей Украине. С чем я вас и поздравляю... С настоящей *снежной* зимой...

----------


## Курица

> С настоящей снежной зимой...


[IMG]http://*********ru/379434m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Да,Татьяна, с твоей картинкой, конечно, не сравнить... Если удастся что-то в ближайшие дни сфотографировать,- выставлю фотку....

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Всем! Всем! Всем!!!
*Здоровья, силы духа придаст Вам год Быка,* 
*Чтоб жизнь была прекрасна, стабильна и легка!* 
С Новым годом!

----------


## skomorox

*tolyanich*,



> Творческий подарок от форумчан
> Творческий подарок от форумчан-2


наконец-то посмотрела видео твоё! Никак не могла дождаться пока оно загрузиться и начнёт показывать! классно! особенно Януська, Инна и Раюшка жгут на танцполе. Классно фотки смонтировал с тельцами. Очень понравилось!

----------


## Януська

> особенно Януська, Инна и Раюшка жгут на танцполе


Это где??? Что-то я не видела :(

----------


## Анатольевна

Сегодня день рождения у Наташи - *naatta*.
Очень жаль, что у неё нет сейчас доступа к интернету. 
Всё равно хочу поздравить Наташу с днём рождения и пожелать ей, чтобы все проблемы отступили, в жизни всё стабилизировалось, ну и, конечно, любви, здоровья и удачи!
Не знаю, прочитает ли это Наталья, но вдруг на расстоянии почувствует?

----------


## skomorox

*Януська*,
 пройдись на страницу 118 в этой теме. Там Толяныч 2 ссылочки на видео давал, в качестве новогоднего подарка для всех. Фотки сразу появляются, а видео надо малость подождать.

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю нашу Нату!
Будь счастливой и богатой!
Солнечной и заводной!
Находчивой и озорной! :flower:

----------


## Volodя

*Natta !* C Днём рождения !!!•●๑۩۞۩๑ C Днём рождения !!! ๑۩۞۩๑●•

----------


## Инна Р.

> Сегодня день рождения у Наташи - naatta.


Очень жаль, что Натуся пока к нам не может заглянуть. Но все равно поздравляю!
Наташенька! Светлый, жизнерадостный человечек! Пусть все наладится с работой! Уверенности в завтрашнем дне, стабильности тебе - пусть ничто не мешает радоваться жизни!!! Будь счастлива!  :flower:

----------


## Dium

*Натуся* 
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*

----------


## Volodя

От лица всего форума я поздравил по телефону Наталью , и попросил , чтоб она пошла в интернет кафе. Сказала , что пойдёт.

----------


## KAlinchik

*naatta*,
 Натуля!Как жаль, что ты так редко появляешься здесь!
Я от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!Желаю тебе  отсутствие проблем в твоей жизни ( ну можно присутствие только мелких и легко разрешаемых для поддержания тонуса...)
Желаю тебе удачи во всем, любви, здоровья, счастья!
Не пропадай надолго!
Мы скучаем.....

----------


## optimistka17

*Наталья*! Если улыбка не будет сходить с твой лица, ка на твой автарке, то все проблемы несомненно отступят!
 С Днем рождения тебя, *Солнышко!* Мы все ждем твоего возвращения в нашу семью....

----------


## Масяня

Натульчик, с днём рождения!!!

И как в той песне, где бы ни была ты, но на форуме, любят все и поздравляют с Днём рожденья ТЕБЯ!!!

----------


## tolyanich

> *tolyanich*,
> 
> 
> наконец-то посмотрела видео твоё! Никак не могла дождаться пока оно загрузиться и начнёт показывать! классно! особенно Януська, Инна и Раюшка жгут на танцполе. Классно фотки смонтировал с тельцами. Очень понравилось!


 :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Это где??? Что-то я не видела :(


А вот:



> _Творческий  подарок от форумчан
> Творческий  подарок  от  форумчан-2_
> Жмите  на  ссылки,  не  пожалеете. Хорошее настроение и несколько  инут  смеха гарантирую:biggrin:

----------


## naatta

Ребята мои, дорогие, родные милые!!! :flower: 
Как я счастлива, что вы есть у меня!!! :Aga: 

Читаю ваши поздравления, и слезы наворачиваются!!!
Спасибище вам огромное, что вы есть у меня!!!!
Спасибо Володе, позвонил, и сказал чтоб срочно выходила в эфир, что вы меня ждете!!! Спасибо Танюшке, тоже позвонила, поздравила, и срочно позвала к вам!!!

Люблю вас всех безумно!!!! Целую!!! Обнимаю!!!!kisskisskiss

----------


## naatta

Сама поздравляю всех с наступившим Новым годом!!!! :flower: 
Желаю всем исполнения мечты, удачи во всем, любви!!! А главное, чтобы дома все были здоровы!!! Тогда можно будет спокойно заниматься любимым делом!!! :Pivo: :biggrin:

Всех люблю, целую, обнимаю!!!!kiss

----------


## Volodя

*naatta*,
 Надеемся, Вы будете всегда с Нами !

----------


## tolyanich

*naatta*, :016:  :071:  :050:  :018:  :019: 
*С днём  рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/364089m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лина М.

Любимый Форум! Дорогие форумчане!!!
От всей души поздравляю вас с наступившим новым годом!
Дай Бог, чтобы этот год принес всем нам радостные встречи, счастливые случаи, перемены к лучшему, какие-то приятные известия и события, сюрпризы, долгожданные улучшения в жизни, словом, сбывающиеся мечты и чудеса.
Целую всех. Ваша Соня :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*naatta*,
 Поздравляшечки!!!!!!!!!

----------


## naatta

Пока нахожусь в этой теме, тут же и отпишусь:

Перекопала весь город, наш дом обслуживает единственный провайдер, у которого к нам заведена выделенка! Но они, заразы, по установке инета перепнули меня на после праздников, поэтому я сидела 2 месяца без связи!!! Но теперь, после НГ я с них не слезу!!! И буду уже всегда с вами!!!

Отработала 7 дней подряд корпоративов в ресторане!!! Сделала программу от которой все гости обалдели!!! И в первую очередь дирекстриса, которая в меня до последнего не верила!!!
Все подробности по программе сообщу позднее, когда инет нормальный появится!!! Если это кому-то будет интересно после НГ!!!:biggrin:
Был у меня шикарный бычок Гаврюша, и Снегурочка с ДМ, и игры и артисты!!! Потом все расскажу!!! С подробным планом!!! :Aga: 

Но это уже напишу, наверное в отчеты!!! Или в НГ??? Куда писать???

----------


## Инна Р.

Натусик, пиши в отчеты! А вообще - куда хочешь, только ПИШИИИИИИИИИИИИ, мы скучаем за тобой!  :Aga:

----------


## Раюшка

Ой, НатаФка, привет!!! С днём рождения, новогодний подарочек ты наш!!! :smile: :flower:  Желаю тебе здоровья, счастья, любви и ПОСТОЯННОГО БЕЗЛИМИТНОГО ВЫСОКОСКОРОСТНОГО ИНТЕРНЕТА!:biggrin:
Целую, обнимаю. Рада, что ты интенсивно отработала предновогоднюю неделю так, что все обалдели... И денежку заработала, и умыла всех...:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Анюша

*naatta*,
С днем рождения тебя!!!! С днем рождения тебя! с днем рождения, *naatta*, с днем рождения тебя ...  (это я пою)

----------


## Марья

*naatta*,
Наташенька, и я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Пусть отсутствие интернета будет самой большой печалью в твоей жизни! :wink:

----------


## Марья

*SONYA_07*,
Лина, какая ты красавица!!!  :Ok:  Аватарка просто супер!

----------


## Лина М.

> Лина, какая ты красавица!!!  Аватарка просто супер!


Мариночка, спасибо. Но скажу честно, что такие снимки - заслуга фотографа. Он мастер своего дела и в его руках карсавицами становятся все. Удачные ракурсы, свет, ретушь - вот инструменты, с помощью которых обычные лица превращаются в "фирменные". В этом смысле меня поражает Таисия Повалий. Ей под 50 или 50 лет.
Я помню конец 80-ых, когда она была никому неизвестной солисткой Киевконцерта и приезжала выступать в студенческий лагерь Университета Шевченко, в клубе которого я работала тогда. Полнушка невысокого роста не произвела никакого впечатления! Если бы не вокал, я это имя и не вспомнила бы никогда. И вот прошло время, пришли деньги. пришла слава и каков результат?? От неё же глаз оторвать нельзя! Какие клипы, какие фото, какие наряды.... Скажем, Лайма Вайкуле от природы красивая. Вспомнить хотя бы ее первые выступления с Леонтьевым... А Тая - ну ничего в ней не было, как очевидец говорю! Я ее называю "чудом пластической хирургии". Резюме: современные технологии, умноженные на хороший вкус стилистов могут самому стандартному человеку придать "звездный" облик.
О пластической хирургии я пока не задумывалась, а вот чудеса фотоискусства к себе применила. Вернее, фотограф ко мне применил. Почему бы и нет?

----------


## manja

naatta,
Наташенька,
прими и от меня поздравления с днем рождения...
ты так долго не появлялась на форуме, что мне не хватало тебя...
будь здоровой и счастливой
будь любимой и неповторимой

всего всего тебе и побольше....

----------


## lezi

Наташенька поздравляю с Днем рождения! Здоровья,любви,и удачи!!! :Viannen 28:  :Viannen 27:

----------


## Петровна

*naatta,*
Наташа,  с Днем рождения! Счастья тебе, здоровья, любви, радости и всего самого светлого и доброго!

----------


## Irishka

*naatta*,
 С дем рождения тебя! Пожеланий очень много! Главное чтобы они исполнялись, чего я тебе и желаю :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ruslava

*SONYA_07*,
 не знаю, может быть Тая Повалий и чудо пластических хЕрургов, но ты, Лина - просто красавица. Чудо от природы...  Наверное, мужики на банкетах влюбляются......... :Oj:

----------


## ruslava

> *naatta*,
>  Надеемся, Вы будете всегда с Нами !


Наташенька, милая, с Днем Рождения тебя!!!!!! Желаю тебе море позтитва, удачи, здоровья, заказов, и пусть только хорошие люди встречаются тебе на жизненном пути!!! 
(такие как мы...например) :Oj: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Дорогие мои форумчане! Хоть и поздно, но с Новым годом вас всех! Общение с вами греет душу и сердце, так пусть этого тепла будет у нас очень-очень много! Со многими из вас я уже знакома и в жизни, и я рада что не разочарована ни в ком.Счастья всем, любви, финансовой стабильности, благополучия семьям.
     А самой себе хочу пожелать - дальнейшего знакомства в жизни с вами!!!

----------


## Петровна

> А самой себе хочу пожелать - дальнейшего знакомства в жизни с вами!!!


Иришка, приезжай на Питерскую  встречу   :Aga:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Irishka

*Петровна*,
 Я бы с радостью, но если в прошлом году у меня было 11 новогодних корпоративов, а в этом только 2... Хочется надеяться что финансовый кризис останется в прошлом, високосном. А в Питере я так мечтаю побывать. Говорят если мечтать, то это должно обязательно сбываться. Очень надеюсь. Нас не задушишь, не убьешь!!!

----------


## tatusya

Всех своих форумчан поздравляю с Новым годом и Рождеством Христовым.
Поднимаю бокал – поздравляю Вас вновь, 
Дорогие мои, с Новым годом! 
Век творите добро и дарите любовь, 
Несмотря на года и погоду!  
Всех люблю и снова рядом с вами. У меня каникулы!!!

----------


## Масяня

*tatusya*,

а мне покой только снится! Детские праздники никто не отменял, поэтому работаю практически каждый день. Одна надежда на Питерскую встречу. 

Девочки и мальчики! Всех Козерогов с днём рождения! А то вдруг заблужусь и поздравить не успею! Желаем вам в год Быка с гордостью поднимать всё на рога, да побольше, побольше: радости, смеха, конечно, успеха!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Дорогие форумчане!
от всей души поздравляю вас с Рождеством Христовым !
Иисус Христос пришел на нашу землю, чтобы наполнить наши сердца миром, добром, верой, надеждой и любовью. 
Желаю Вам всего светлого в новом году, бесконечного счастья, огромной взаимной любви и исполнения всех желаний. 
Пусть Ваша душа будет полна доброты и любви к каждому человеку на этой планете, и это Вам обязательно вернется сторицей! 
Пусть светлый праздник принесет вам удачи в Ваших светлых помыслах !
Всего самого наилучшего в этот чудесный вечер!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

В том году на одном дыхании написала две строки для любимой свекрови. Сегодня этими словами, хочу поздравить каждого из вас, мои друзья, форумчане.

*Пускай твой век - земной твой путь вершится несурово...
Дорогой мой Человек, с Рождеством Христовым!*

----------


## черника

Дорогие Форумчане! Дорогие Друзья!!!
ВСЕХ с РОЖДЕСТВОМ!
Чтобы счастье и удача
Были в доме круглый год,
Чтобы весело всем было,
И гостей невпроворот!

И в этот день все души очищая,
На Рождество мы пожелать хотим:
ПРОЩАТЬ людей, как свыше завещают,
И дай нам Бог любовь нести другим!

С праздником!

----------


## lezi

Дорогие форумчане,всех,всех,всех,с Рождеством!!!!! :Rulezzz 06:  :Aleksey 01:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Тонкий месяц.... снег идёт...
Купола с крестами....
Так и кажется, вот-вот
Понесутся сани...
Ждёшь и веришь в волшебство.
Кажется всё новым...
Так бывает в Рождество...
С Рождеством Христовым!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

С Рождеством Христовым!
Желаю всем  стать чище и добрее!

----------


## Ильич

> Иришка, приезжай на Питерскую  встречу


Я не Иришка но тоже встречу не тяну.....
Петровна, жду тебя с сестрой летом, тамже, с темже... Бинокль не забудь!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Всех !  Всех !  Всех !!!!*
*Поздравляю с Новым Годом и Рождеством !!!!!* :flower: :smile:
.. И ,зажигая  Свечи, в этот  Добрый вечер
Мы сердца свои наполним красотой тепла.
И, зажигая свечи, поговорим о Вечном,
и пожелаем Близким  Мира и Добра ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

> Петровна, жду тебя с сестрой летом, тамже, с темже... Бинокль не забудь!


 Прибуду в полной боевой амуниции. :biggrin:

----------


## alevtino4ka

Дорогие форумчане, поздравляю всех с Великим праздником!
С Рождеством вас поздравляю
И конечно же желаю:
Вьюга пусть на целый год,
Вам здоровья наметет,
Ветер выдует все хвори
На холодное подворье.
Снег пусть искрами кружится,
Чтоб светлели ваши лица,
А лукавая луна
В ночь любви лишит вас сна.
Пусть одна из ярких звезд
Даст талантам вашим рост,
Вашу мысль поднимет ввысь!
Пусть друзья украсят жизнь!

----------


## Петровна

*Поздравляю всех форумчан с Рождеством!!!*

*Пусть благодать в душе царит 
И щедрость сердца не увянет, 
Господь спасёт и сохранит и благоденствие подарит!*

----------


## Djazi

*С Рождеством Христовым 
Я Вас поздравляю!
Счастья и здоровья, 
Благ Вам всем желаю,
Святости, лукавства - 
В меру чтоб всего,
Радости, удачи!!!
Плохого - ничего!

Когда снега укроют землю,
И Рождество наступит вновь,
Бокал за счастье поднимите,
За мир, за дружбу, за любовь!
И чтоб без горя и сомнений
Прожить Вам много светлых дней!
Сберечь уют, покой семейный
И уважение друзей!

Вьюга пусть на целый год,
Вам здоровья наметет,
Ветер выдует все хвори
На холодное подворье.
Снег пусть искрами кружится,
Чтоб светлели ваши лица,
А лукавая луна
В ночь любви лишит вас сна.
Пусть одна из ярких звезд
Даст талантам вашим рост,
Вашу мысль поднимет ввысь!
Пусть друзья украсят жизнь!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*С праздником, мои родные!*

----------


## Djazi

[IMG]http://*********ru/422277m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/423301m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

И новый Век и Новый снег –
Волшебной птицы нежный мех.
В снежинки смерзшись детский смех
Лежит у твоего порога.

Ты дверь откроешь не спеша.
И не решаясь сделать шаг,
Рукой коснешься чуть дыша
Мечты, любви и веры в Бога.
Пусть В Вашем доме всеагда будут царить уют домашнего очага, понимание близких, счастье и вера. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/449944.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

С Рождеством!!!!!

----------


## Spring

Девочки, мальчики! Поздравляю!

Пусть Рождество как маг, волшебник, 
Как драгоценный талисман. 
Здоровья, бодрость и веселье, 
И счастье пусть подарит Вам.

----------


## Irishka

Христос родился, славим его!

С праздником вас, мои дорогие! Будьте счастливы и любимы! Будьте здоровы и будьте богаты!

----------


## Римма Казань

Дорогие форумчане!!!!!!!!!!!!!
С Рождеством всех православных поздравляю, и конечно мусульман с праздником! Это здорово, когда святые праздники совпадают!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ладушка

С Рождеством Вас поздравляю
 И конечно же желаю:
 Вьюга пусть на целый год,
 Вам здоровья наметет,
 Ветер выдует все хвори
 На холодное подворье.
 Снег пусть искрами кружится,
 Чтоб светлели ваши лица,
 А лукавая луна
 В ночь любви лишит вас сна.
 Пусть одна из ярких звезд
 Даст талантам вашим рост,
 Вашу мысль поднимет ввысь!

  Пусть друзья украсят жизнь!

----------


## tatusya

Дорогие девочки и мальчики! От всей души поздравляю всех с Рождеством!
Тонкий месяц. Снег идет.Купола с крестами.
Так и чудится: вот-вот понесутся сани...
Ждешь и веришь в волшебство, кажется все новым.
Так бывает в Рождество! С Рождеством Христовым!!! Целую.

----------


## SOK_89

_Когда снега укроют, и Рождество наступит вновь,
бокал за счастье поднимите, за Мир, за дружбу, за любовь!
И чтоб без горя и сомнений прожить Вам много светлых дней!
Сберечь уют, покой семейный и уважение друзей!_

----------


## Крымчанка

Привет из солнечного Крыма! Хочу от всей души поздравить всех форумчан с Новым годом и Рождеством Христова! Извините, что с опозданием- была в отъезде. Желаю всем здоровья и счастья, успехов и процветания. Благодарю всех  вас, кто имея талант и открытую душу делился и делится своими стихами, наработками и идеями. Я с форумом уже один год и не понимаю, как до этого могла обходиться без него. Конечно, я далеко не самая активная форумчанка, скорее наоборот – активный потребитель (за, что приношу свои извинения). Увы! Ну не имею я таланта сочинителя, умею только переделать и провести. Но искренне благодарна всем вам за щедрость и бескорыстие. К сожаленью, прошедший год не был богат на заказы, но и те вечера, которые я провела, в корне отличаются от « дофорумных». И вот небольшой отчёт о новом моём багаже: свадебные арки, генератор мыльных пузырей; кричалки и хлопалки, выплёвывание пустышек, бейджики; пионеры, итальянцы, танец холостяцкой жизни, музыкальный репортаж в смеси с музыкальными мыслями, сказки с нарезками, сказки – экспромты, цветные танцульки, различные общеигровые, танцевальные сюжеты. И всё это не мои достижения, всё это благодаря вам! 
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ! ЖЕЛАЮ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ, ЩЕДРЫХ ЗАКАЗЧИКОВ, ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ И ДОБРОЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНЫХ  ГОСТЕЙ НА ВЕЧЕРАХ! 
Я сердечно поздравляю с Рождеством Вас!
Счастья искренне желаю в этот светлый час
Пусть Вас озарит сиянье звёздной высоты. 
И исполнятся желанья, планы и мечты!

Прошу прощения кому не ответила в личке - обязательно исправлюсь.
Хочу поделиться своими доработками ваших идей: Кадышева «Как хотела меня мать…» с музыкальными вставками ( проводила на свадьбе сына друзей, это было нечто!!!), цветные танцульки на 10 цветов( взято из форума два варианта и объединено). Если надо напишите куда выставить и главное очень подробно КАК ( желательно самый простой вариант)
С уважением! Крымчанка

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

В надежде, что девочка Дюймовочка прочтет мое поздравление именно в свой День рождения, 10 января, пишу сегодня (мне простительно, у меня строгий постельный режим)

*Света, Светочка, Светлана!,
Ты - любима и желанна,
Ты - надежный, милый друг,
От тебя светлей вокруг.
Ты умна, красноречива,
Ты - трудяга, молодчина, 
Ты приветлива, красива,
Всем друзьям необходима.
Очень я тебя люблю,
И теперь благодарю,
Маму с Папой за тебя,
что растили, так любя,
что вложили столько света,
в звездочку, чьё имя - СВЕТА!!!!*

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/405976m.jpg[/IMG]

Светланочка! От всей души поздравляю такого замечательного человека с днем, когда ты появилась на свет. И всем окружающим тебя людям от тебя тепло и светло! Это заметно даже на расстоянии, по виртуальному общению. Добрый и творческий!Счастья тебе!

----------


## KAlinchik

я ,как всегда, третья! :Vah: 
Светуля! Полуночница ты наша! моя дорогая землячка!
От всей души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!Желаю Любви и всего самого-самого наилучшего!
оставайся таким же замечательным человечком с такой же огромной душой! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

а мне вот какое замечательное стихотворение попалось. Светик - это о тебе! С Днём Рождения!

А эту зиму звали Света,
Она была прекрасней всех,
Она пришла ко мне с рассветом,
Когда кружил пушистый снег.

Её глаза дарили праздник
В ресниц, закутавшись меха.
И как зима была прекрасна
И словно снег была тиха.

И холодна и так желанна
И недоступна и нежна
Зима по имени "Светлана"
Светлана - зимняя княжна.

----------


## Инна Р.

Светочка, Поздравляю!!! Огромное количество замечательных человеческих качеств, энергии, в такой малюсенькой девочке! Солнышко ты наше! С днюхой тебя! Пусть все легко и просто у тебя получается, будь всегда на гребне удачи и бери от жизни все радости, которых она тебе многооооооооо приготовила!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Дюймовочка, дорогая моя, с Днем рождения!!! Я не буду желать тебе профессиональных успехов, они у тебя и так есть, а значит, и будут.... Я хочу тебе пожелать крепкого здоровья! Чтобы никогда в твоей аське градусника не было... :wink: А вообще этот прошедший год был очень значительным для тебя, по крайней мере на мой взгляд отсюда. Судя по твоим постам ты просто грандиозно выросла профессионально. Не буду тебе желать не останавливаться на достигнутом, потому что это в принципе невозможно...Пожелаю лишь, чтобы предела твоим профессиональным интересам никогда не было. Пожелание абсолютно корыстное, потому что я и дальше собираюсь беззастенчиво пользоваться твоим талантом... :wink: (сейчас сын подошел, прочитал и спрашивает - кого поздравляешь? я говорю - автора нашего портрета...Он головой мотнул: "передавай от меня привет" и пошел... Так что вот...передаю... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

Светочка, с Днем рождения! Поздравляю от души и хочу сказать: читая твои посты, отдыхаю душой и получаю удовольствие: никакого гнева, недовольства, стремления самовыразиться любой ценой. Только доброжелательность, тактичность, дружелюбие. А еще, и это хочу особенно отметить, - хорошее чувсто юмора! Скопировала все выдержки из школьных сочинений , которые ты выкладывала. 
Спасибо.:smile: :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Ух ты! У Светки днюха намечается! Подожду полуночи...:smile:

----------


## maknata

*Раюшка*,
 Раюш, вместе подождём.. Я тут тож на исходной позиции:wink:

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Светулик! Дюймовочка! С днём рождения тебя! Уряяяя!!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Dium, поздравляю!* 

Желаю Светочке - Дюймовочке 
Любви, здоровья и везенья :flower: !
В весёлой обстановочке -
Зажечь в свой День рожденья:wink:!

Ещё - быть фото-феей :Ok: ,
Всегда всё успевать:
Монтировать нарезки:biggrin:
И PARTY все взрывать!!!
[IMG]http://s15.******info/7deede23f029166130f969002108b038.gif[/IMG]
*Удачи и радости!!!*

----------


## Dium

Дорогие  мои!!!  я родилась в 3:15 с воскресенья на понедельник :smile: ну в этом году выпал другой день!! но от этого я не стала другой!! я такая, какая есть:))) 
Спасибочки, вам милые , добрые , отзывчивые, любимые форумчане!!!! Я вас тааааааааааааааааааааааак люлю..... :smile: и когда читаю в свой адрес поздравления... аж слезы наворачиваются!!!! и так хочеться в этот миг оказаться рядом! рядом с теми, кто всегда со мной рядом!!!! :rolleyes: обнять... подпрыгнуть :biggrin: и поцеловать :smile: только ваша поддержка делает меня в жизни сильней!!!  и только этот форум стал на сегодняшний день моей уверенностью в том, что не страшен любой праздник!!!  и не устану повторять: я люблю всех, какими бы ни были!!!! каждый индивидуален и уникален в своем начинании!! в своем естестве!!! девушкам -  :flower:   , а мужчинам -   :Pivo:

----------


## Раюшка

> Раюш, вместе подождём..


Подождём мою маму, подождём твою мать...:biggrin:
Ааааа... Я провтыкала целый час! Но греет мысль, что до 12 часов ночи я могу сделать ЭТО...
Светка-красапетка, с днём рождения! Такой человечек, как ты, может праздновать днюхи и не думать о том, что приплюсовался год - на тебя годы не влияют никак!!! Ты и через 10 лет, и через 20, и через 50 будешь такой же задорной балагуркой, хохотушкой, таким же маленьким, но ярким лучиком!!! :Ok:  Заявляю это авторитетно, так как в реале знакома со Светой, - это человек-фейерверк, вихрь, но вихрь тёплый и добрый! Будь, как Одесса, - живи и процветай!:smile: Будь, как цветок, - расцветай и распускайся!!! (Только смотри совсем не распустись:biggrin:).

----------


## optimistka17

*Светланочка!*
Мал золотник, да дорог... Это о тебе...
 Столько позитива, сколько есть в тебе еще поискать...
Очень хочется, чтобы у маленькой  крохотули Светули было большое, огромадное здоровье... Говорят самое сильное насекомое- это муравей. Светик не муравей, но сил у неё хватает и на шарики, и на детские праздники и на взрослые развлекухи...
 Прошедший год вывел тебя на вольные хлеба А это колоссальный взлет...
 Я тебя от души* обожаю и поздравляю* Обязательно познакомлюсь с тобой в реале... :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

ребята! дорогие! кого не поздравила- простите...счастья вам!
светик! удачи!...большой-большой!:smile:

----------


## manja

*Dium*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/452062m.gif[/IMG]
 Светочка с днем рождения....
Крепко держись за птицу удачи ...... которая пришла к тебе... запомни эти ощущения в руке и в душе.... а также пусть твое сердце тоже переполнится счастьем...
С днем рождения..... 
[IMG]http://*********ru/457182m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/455134m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Dium*,
 Светочка, пусть вокруг тебя всегда будут только доброжелательные лица, все твои желания исполняются, и ангелы охраняют тебя!
Желаю здоровья [img]http://s14.******info/f57cf459546773b952f3ee06e4fee371.gif[/img]
много энергии [img]http://s14.******info/2c38ae5bd9c7432d8626bc1669584a9a.gif[/img]
всегда выглядеть на все 100 [img]http://s14.******info/2568ed9de67cf4c07858b6f5cc1594b9.gif[/img]
и хочу подарить [img]http://s6.******info/9f7f777d9f2e128e91825690a8fc32a5.gif[/img]  и [img]http://s10.******info/44642c99ac99ddc9d2d0e251a650f967.gif[/img]

----------


## lezi

*Dium*,
 Светлана
С Днем рождения! 
Желаю море счастья и океан любви! И чтоб в этом океане ты принимала солнечные ванны и водные процедуры! Хорошего настроения,здоровья и благополучия!

----------


## Dium

*Курица*, *KAlinchik*, *VETER NAMERENJA*,*innca*,*Марья*,*SONYA_07*, *Раюшка*, *maknata*, *eva-prazdnik*, *Svetllana*, *optimistka17*, *manja*, *Сильва*, *lezi*, и всех всех всех БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!

Благодарю судьбу, что свела меня с ФОРУМОМ!!! и неустану повторять, что МЫ вместе- СИЛА, МЫ вместе- ТВОРЧЕСТВО, МЫ вместе- БАНК ИДЕЙ!!!! 


*И всем дарю такие тортики, которые в нашем городе делает замечательная, талантливая, креативная девушка по имени ЮЛИЯ!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/410064m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/416208m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/417232m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/414160m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dium

[IMG]http://*********ru/415184m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/403920m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/401872m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/402896m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/408016m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/405968m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dium

[IMG]http://*********ru/406992m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/395728m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/396752m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/394704m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/399824m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/400848m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> И всем дарю такие тортики


Светик! А можно я откажусь от твоего подарка?:biggrin: Куда уж поправляться ещё? Так и в дверь не пролезу...:wink:
 Красота несусветная аппетит нагоняет... :flower:

----------


## swinging

Светка! Это ты правильно придумала - родиться!
Спасибо твоим папе и маме!
Поздравляю!
Это тебе



А это с моей дачи. Тоже тебе.



Удачи

----------


## Марисоль

*Dium*,

В цветном разноголосом хороводе ,
В мелькании различий и примет
Есть люди,от которых свет исходит,
И люди, поглощающие свет!

На нашем форуме есть люди, котоые излучают прекрасный свет, 
и ты одна из них.
Пусть этот свет никогда не иссякнет!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения! :Connie 5:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Dium*,
 Это  тебе  от  меня !
С  Днем Рождения !!!!!! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> И всем дарю такие тортики,


Света, что ты со мной делаешь? Ну не могу я отказаться. не могу!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Irishka

Светочка с Днем рождения тебя! Все такие скромные от тортиков отказываются, а мне еще не предлагали, но я уже хочу... Счастья тебе, коллега и благодарных клиентов.

----------


## julia2222

*Dium*, :flower: 
Кто по ночам на форуме дежурит?
Кто только позитив нам всем несёт?
Так это же Дюймовочка "в натуре" :Aga: 
Так пусть же в жизни тебе всегда везёт! :Ok: 

Светик! :flower:  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! :flower: 
И всего тебе самого-самого доброго!:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Dium*,
 Поздравляю от всей души!!!!

----------


## Марья

> И всем дарю такие тортики, которые в нашем городе делает замечательная, талантливая, креативная девушка по имени ЮЛИЯ!


Офигееееееееееть!!! Скажи Юле, пусть в Тюмень жить переезжает - озолотится...

----------


## Масяня

*Dium*,

Светулькин! С днём рождения тебя!

Свети всегда, свети везде, будь впереди и точка!

----------


## zizi

*Dium*,
 Светлана с днём рожденья тебя  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  и всего всего тебе наилучшего. А тортики классные, я пожалуй съем кусочек :Ok:

----------


## Петровна



----------


## о-ля-ля

Загадка.
В её руках воздушные шары
Вдруг превращаются в цветы.
А поколдует немного,
И их превратит в осьминога.
А если фото в руки попадёт,
То сразу чудо с ним произойдёт.
Фантазий- море, золотые руки,
Творческий, пытливый ум!
Угадайте, кто же это?
Ну, конечно, это........
           ДЮЙМ!
Светлана, с днём рождения!

----------


## Мишкина

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ТЕЗКА!!!

----------


## Dium

*Курица, KAlinchik, VETER NAMERENJA,innca,Марья,SONYA_07, Раюшка, maknata, eva-prazdnik, Svetllana, optimistka17, manja, Сильва, lezi,* *swinging*,*Garmonia*,*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,*VETER NAMERENJA*,*Irishka*,*julia2222*,*Ольвия*,*Марья*,*svetlg2*,*zizi*,*Петровна*, *о-ля-ля*, *Мишкина*

Спасибочкииииии!!!! родненькие мои!!!! мне до слез приятно читать Ваши поздравления!!!Отметила свою днюху в сауне- гавайская вечеринка удалась!!!!! сказали друзья... придут сегодня за продолжением :smile: Эх..... если бы была волшебная кнопочка в "поздравлялке"- собраться вместе... я бы не устала  её нажимать:smile:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*, спасибочкииии за календарь! обычно я всем друзьям дарю фотошоповские веСЧи:)))) а тут мну... прияятнооооо:smile: Людочкаааа, спасибочкиии!!!!!! распечатаю себе:))) и буду тамочки отмечать даты своих заказов!!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Dium*,

Немного в опозданием...
Поздравляю Светлану!
Будь такой же открытой и удивленной. И пусть весь мир удивляется тебе! Радости, успеха в творчестве! :flower:

----------


## olgaring

*Светочка , извини опоздала !
Поздравляю тебя от всей души . Пусть за всё , что ты не возьмёшься , у тебя получится и принесёт тебе радость и удовлетворение !!!!!!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

Светулька-Дюймовочка!!!!
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Пусть сбудутся твои мечты, пусть здоровым будет тело, и пусть твой дух останется навсегда таким, как сегодня: озорным, искрометным, счастливым!!!!
Мы все-все тебя очень любим!!!kiss
И ты нас тоже люби!!! :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

С Днём Рожденья!!!!!

[img]http://s16.******info/74d39bfe84a3317424250a6a02da4520.gif[/img]

Для Девочки-Дюймовочки, рождённой Зимой - в подарок эта волшебная Ёлочка ;0)

Будь всегда такой же юной и зелёной!
Будь весёлой и искрящейся!
Будь радостной и праздничной!

УУУУУРРРРРРАААА!

Желаю быть

----------


## Инна Р.

*naatta*,
 Натуся, рада тебя видеть!!! Когда домой  инет загрузишь? :wink:

----------


## Мишкина

Ребята! Сегодня такой праздник интересный - ВСЕМИРНЫЙ ДЕНЬ СПАСИБО!!! Представляете???
11 января является самой «вежливой» датой в году - в этот день отмечается Всемирный день «спасибо». 

Мы прекрасно осознаем значение хороших манер, их необходимость в повседневной жизни, но большую часть благодарностей мы выражаем, как бы походя, не задумываясь об их смысле. Однако, слова благодарности обладают магическими свойствами, с их помощью люди дарят радость друг другу и выражают внимание, без которого не может человек. 

Неспроста же в наставлениях туристам часто указывается: слово «спасибо», произнесенное даже с акцентом на языке страны пребывания, повышает скорость и качество обслуживания...

Между тем, если, например, английский аналог - "thank you" - является именно «голой» благодарностью, то русское «спасибо» гораздо глубже. Русское слово «спасибо» родилось в 16-м веке из словосочетания «спаси Бог».

Интересно, что староверы не используют слово «спасибо», они избегают его в своей речи, поскольку считают, что это слово родилось из словосочетания «спаси Бай». «Бай» – это имя одного из языческих богов. 

Психологи уверены, что слова благодарности - это устные «поглаживания» и они способны успокоить и согреть своей теплотой. Главное, чтобы «спасибо» шло от чистого сердца! Неслучайно издавна в народе существовало поверье – нельзя произносить слова благодарности в состоянии раздражения. 

Поэтому.... и не только поэтому, конечно...
СПАСИБО ВАМ, РОДНЫЕ МОИ ЗА ВСЕ!!!!!

----------


## tolyanich

Arabic: Shoukran
Cambodian: Orkun
Chinese (Cantonese): Doh je
Chinese (Mandarin): Xie-xie
Czech ekuju
Danish :Tak
Dutch: Dank je wel
Farsi:Moshakir
Finnish :Kiitos paljo
French: Merci beaucoups
Gaelic: Go raibh maith agat
German: Danke schön
Greek: Evkaristo
Gujarati: Abhar
Hawaiian: Mahalo
Hebrew: Toda raba
Hindi: Shoukriah [or] Dhanya wad
Icelandic: Takk
Italian: Grazie
Japaneese: Domo arigato
Korean: Kamsu hamnida
Laotian: Kob chie
Latvian: Paldies
Lithuanian: Attyu
Malay: Terima kasih
Mongolian: Vayarla
Norwegian: Tak
Pilipino (Tagalog): Salamat
Polish: Dziekuje bardzo
Portuguese: Obrigado
Romanian: Multimesk
Russian: Spasibo
Somali: Mahadsanid
Spanish: Muchas gracias
Swahili: Asante sana
Swedish: Tack
Thai: Kabkoon krup (if you are a male), Kabkoon ka (if you are a female)
Turkish: tesekkurler ederim OR sagol
Vietnamese: Cam ôn
Welsh: Diolch yn fawr

----------


## ПУХОВА

> ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА, спасибочкииии за календарь! обычно я всем друзьям дарю фотошоповские веСЧи:)))) а тут мну... прияятнооооо Людочкаааа, спасибочкиии!!!!!! распечатаю себе:))) и буду тамочки отмечать даты своих заказов!!!!


Я тебе на почту отправила оригинал календаря. Размер- 20+30. Рада, что тебе понравился ! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Arabic: Shoukran
> Cambodian: Orkun
> Chinese (Cantonese): Doh je
> Chinese (Mandarin): Xie-x


*Eesti- suur aite!* (не могу не добавить по-эстонски!) :Aga:

----------


## Анюша

*Dium*,
Ой, ой, ой! Кажется почти опоздала, но все равно большое тебе с Днем рождения!!!! :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

Сегодня ровно год как Танюша ( Курица) вместе с нами на форуме!!!
Такое вот событие... У меня тоже скоро годик! 
Так что Танечка! С годиком тебя!!! Ай лав ю!!!!! Это тебе!

----------


## KAlinchik

не представляю форум без Тани!
Танюша!С годовщиной тебя!!! :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

> Сегодня ровно год как Танюша ( Курица) вместе с нами на форуме!!!


Поздравляю.  А  вот и подарок:
[IMG]http://*********ru/446966m.jpg[/IMG]

:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Приехал петух в город, стоит у витрины, где жарятся куры-гриль: — Вот, блин! В деревне топтать некого, 
а они тут на каруселях катаются!..:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Мои искренние поздравления тёзке с памятной годовщиной пребывания в самом дружном коллективе Инета. А у меня тоже маленький юбилей - ровно 2 месяца я с вами!  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> А у меня тоже маленький юбилей - ровно 2 месяца я с вами!


тебя тоже поздравляем!Готовься, когда год с нами будешь-напьемся по єтому поводу!:wink::biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Честно говоря, даже не помню, когда напилась от души, как говорится. Была на Дне рождения недавно - как-то не получилось, по-моему, правило "не пить на праздниках" переходит в личную жизнь!  :redface: Но с вами - как пионер! Можно и сегодня!!! Кому что налить?    :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  По-моему, в нашем баре только пиво. Возможно, даже безалкогольное..... :Tu:

----------


## Лучик Дон

Всем большой привет! Прошу извинить за отсутствие, переезжала жить в другой город. Отчитываюсь, живу теперь в Севастополе, уже немного обосновалась и даже провела интернет. Так что я снова с любимым форумом. Я понимаю, что с новогодними поздравлениями уже опоздала, но разбирая чемоданы и скучая по работе, вдруг родился у меня вот такой стишок, который я посвящаю всем коллегам:

Обычная свадьба  и всё, как у всех,
Красивое платье, любовь, звонкий смех.
С утра суета, валерьянка, вино,
И вот оператор снимает кино.
С ним рядом фотограф, творит чудеса,
Эмоции, люди, салат, колбаса.
Снимает он быстро, боясь опоздать,
Чтоб было, что людям потом показать.
Звучат поздравленья, вы муж и жена,
Сейчас на прогулку уж ехать пора.
Шампанское пить, целоваться, шутить,
И долго невесту для фильма кружить.
Потом ресторан, без него никуда,
Конечно же, всех веселит тамада.
Там конкурсы, игры, веселье и смех,
И море призов и всеобщий успех.
Танцпол не пустует, там правит ди-джей,
Он знает, как сделать душе горячей.
И все веселятся, танцуют, поют,
И счастья желают, за это и пьют.
Но вечер проходит и гости уйдут,
Счастливую пару домой проведут.
Устало команда присядет за стол,
В руке минералка и тост уж готов.
Спасибо фотограф- ты мастер, ты ас,
Поклон оператору- всё высший класс.
Ди-джею за то, что всегда был в строю,
«Спасибо, ребята!»- я вам говорю.
Нас ждёт много праздников, много работы,
Конечно же встречи,  беседы, заботы.
Но как это важно – командой нам быть,
Друг другу помочь людям радость дарить.

Всем счастья, любви, здоровья и всего-всего самого хорошего!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Лучик Дон*,
 С возвращением!Ну как там, осваиваешься понемногу?

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/411912m.jpg[/IMG]

ПРОХОДИТЕ, гости дорогие!!! Угощайтесь!!! Вы все- желанные гости для меня!!!А Толяныч с петухом- самый желанный(из-за Петеньки:rolleyes:)

----------


## Лучик Дон

> *Лучик Дон*,
>  С возвращением!Ну как там, осваиваешься понемногу?


Спасибо! Осваиваюсь. Уже приглашена на первую свадьбу 17 января. Так что, боевое крещение в новом городе совсем скоро. Надеюсь,что и здесь найду себе работу.:smile:

----------


## Djazi

*Наша дорогая Дюймовочка! Что-то я совсем припозднилась со своим поздравлением на форуме. Пусть ещё раз  здесь я тебя поздравлю с Лучшим днём в твоей жизни!
Мал золотник, да дорог! Это про тебя. Ты несёшь такой позитив, что даже сама не представляешь себе! А сколько в тебе талантов! Боже мой, мужики, у вас глаза где?!!!
Короче, я желаю  тебе найти своё Счастье, Здоровья, которого как всегда не хватает,творческого подъёма и исполнения всех твоих Мечт!*

Это тебе подарочки:
http://post.kards.qip.ru/list/show/5.../poslanie.htm#

http://post.kards.qip.ru/list/show/5...em_nikogda.htm

----------


## Шапокляк

> А у меня тоже маленький юбилей - ровно 2 месяца я с вами!


А у меня завтра два месяца :Oj:  и уже два раза за решеткой:biggrin: 

*Курица*,
Таннюша поздравляю, Вы действительно - Душа форума :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Курица*,
 Танечка, а тебя поздравляю с годовщиной, :flower:  Какой петушок у тебя гарный:wink:

----------


## Медведик

Татьяна! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!!!!!

За этот год Вы внесли огромный вклад в Форум-беседы. 
Вы самая энциклопедически-быстро реагирующая картино-стихоговорящая ДеУшка энтого Форума...этой Семьи)))

----------


## Анатольевна

Танечка! Курочка! От всей души поздравляю тебя с годиком!
Я сама-то всего ничего на форуме, но такое ощущение, что знаю тебя лет 10! Спасибо тебе за позитив и доброжелательность!


С боольшим опозданием, но по уважительной причине (доблестно трудилась), хочу поздравить Светочку-Дюймовочку с днём рождения!
Любви, удачи, творческого роста!

----------


## Курица

Дорогие мои! СПАСИБО!Света Мишкина!Ты- команда быстрого реагирования! Усмотрела мою "круглую" дату! Но я  почти сразу после 12, накрыв для вас стол:smile:, завалилась спать. У меня закончились каникулы.:frown: Вчера была в школе без детей(только административная работа-бумажек накопился воз и тележка, воз освоила-тележку сегодня повезу.. :Police: .А с сегодняшнего дня-уроки.3-я самая "любимая", бесконечная четверть(кто в школе работает-знает-ЖЕСТЬ!)
НО-сегдня поползу :056:  на полусогнутых в кабинет моей непосредственной начальницы, держа руки "домиком"(Уралочка, привет!:wink:), надеюсь, что эта картина мою директрису повергнет в шок, и она поймет, что если не подписать мое заявление на отпуск за свой счет (для питерских "гастролей"), то необратимые последствия в моем мозгу нанесут ощутимый вред зданию 1927 года постройки(архитектор Анно)...

До встречи вечером! 

Дорогие мои!  :061: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Татьяна! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!!!!!
> 
> За этот год Вы внесли огромный вклад в Форум-беседы.


*"Тот человек, которого ты любишь во мне, он, конечно, ХУЖЕ МЕНЯ, но ты люби меня, и я постараюсь стать таким, как ты меня видишь..."(из письма писателя Пришвина жене...)*

----------


## Сильва

*Курица*,
 Танюш, с датой тебя! У меня сегодня тоже "любимая" начинается... Пить с горя бум вместе.  :flower:  Всё будет ХО-РО-ШО!

----------


## Курица

*tatiana-osinka*,
*Шапокляк*,
девчонки, и Вам желаю продержаться год-второй-третий...Леан, а про баню...она же ЧИЩЕ чела делает, так что... Моя любимая англ. пословица:"Если мы не можем иметь то, что нам нравится, то пусть нам нравится то, что мы имеем!":wink:

----------


## maknata

*Курица*,
 Танюшик, с годовщиной тебя! Хотя мне кажется, что я тебя знаю уже целую жизнь! Я тя лю! :Oj:

----------


## черника

*Курица* - Танюша! Радости тебе!
Кто не знает Курицу? Таню знают ВСЕ!
Знают, любят, уважают,
Часто выпить приглашают! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: :biggrin:
Как повезло нам, что ты у нас есть! :Aga: 
Будь с нами всегда, мы любим тебя!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

Танюшик, привет.....
годик на форуме.... это правильно надо отмечать...Ведь кто как не ты... сразу же помогаешь всем, кому помощь нужна..? А сколько раз ты уже мне помогла?...
Это здорово, что ты с нами... И к тому же ты умница просто....
Надо наверное на форуме внести такое, что кто такие годовщины отмечает год или два... рядом с датой регистрациии какие то отличия были... но это я так...
А вот мысленно я желаю нашей Танюше прежде всего чтобы ее душевное тепло и помощь бескорыстная другим возвращалась к ней как бумеранг в виде многих многих счастливых часов и дней, и чтобы никогда она не была грустной....
я тебя очень люблю и желаю от всей души ...............чтобы вечера твои были не тоскливыми, не печальными..... И прими добрые пожелания от моего мужа... он тоже читал твои посты.... и сказал про тебя: настоящая женщина... 
[IMG]http://*********ru/435468m.gif[/IMG]

он всем девчонкам с кем я переписываюсь определения дает и они очень меткие... 
а вот ты у нас такая, настоящая.......искренняя, добрая....



пусть в год бычка тебе встретится настоящий мужчина, 
который скажет самые заветные слова....
[IMG]http://*********ru/444684m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/446732m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

*Курица*,
Как счастье ни проси и не зови, 
Подарки его скупы или круты:
Дни творчества, мгновения любви.
Надежды и доверия минуты ...
Дорогая Татьяна, надеюсь, что год общения с форумчанами добавил в твою жизнь 
БОЛЬШЕ счастливого времени :Kuzya 02:  :Kuzya 01:  :Kez 09:  :Kez 09:   :Drag 02:

----------


## lezi

:019: Танюшка с годовщинкой тебя! Самый трудовой деятельнашего форума. :040: Твой материал просто не имеет цены. :007: Как и ты для форума просто бесценна. :034:

----------


## Tavina

Татьяна, поздравляю!!!  :flower: 
"Талант — сила, а такт — искусство. Талант знает, что делать, а такт — как делать. Талант делает человека достойным уважения, а такт уважаемым. Талант — богатство, такт — наличные деньги..." К.Гуцков
Дай Бог Вам и силы, и уважения, и ... денег!!!    :Ok:

----------


## julia2222

*Курица*,
Наша Танюша на форуме год,
Прими и мои поздравления, вот:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Ты - всегда первой на помощь приходишь,
И где Ты, всё то, что нам нужно, находишь? :Ok: 
Общаться с тобой - для меня просто «КАЙФ»,
Ты помогла мне настроить мой СКАЙП,:smile:
Заслуг твоих, Танечка, нам всех не счесть,
ЗдОрово, что ТЫ на форуме есть!  :br:

----------


## naatta

*Курица*,
 Танюшку-Курочку поздравляю с годовщиной!!! Это ж целый юбилей!!!! :flower: 
Ты уже целый год даришь нам тепло своей души, искры своего таланта, учишь доброте и порядочности!!!!
Оставайся же всегда такой - Учителем с большой буквы!!!!
Мы тебя очень любим!!!kiss
И надеемся, что наше общество тебе так же приятно, как и нам твое!!! :Oj: 
Оставайся всегда с нами!!! Люби наш форум!!! И мы постараемся тебя не подвести!!! Тоже будем хорошими!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Девчонки, милые, поздравляю от души. Я совсем совсем ещё новичок, но уже люблю вас, как родненьких. Читаю, восхищаюсь и наслаждаюсь этим форумом и вами. Пока ещё не умею выставлять ссылочки, подарочки, рисуночки, но, как в анегдоте, всем чем могу..... Любви, счастья, хдоровья. Пережить кризис ( если невзначай коснулся), финансового благополучия и конечно ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ПОЛЁТА ВСЕГДА :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## manja

*naatta*,
 рада видеть тебя.... здорово, ты так редко здесь бываешь....
давай сибирячка землячка не теряйся..

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милую подружку-Танюшку с МАЛЮСЕНЬКИМ юбилеем. Знаю, как ты ждала этого дня, считала денёчки. Будь ещё долго-долго с нами и радуй нас стихами, юмором и просто своим присутствием!

[IMG]http://*********ru/399617m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Дорогие мои девчонки и мальчишки!* Много лет живу уже на этом свете (можно иронизировать над этим, можно не соглашаться. Но все же цифры - вещь упрямая!)Много разных людей встречала, много детей-сирот  прошло через мои руки. Многих жителей нашего небольшого городка и городов близлежащих женила и замуж отдала, а теперь уже и собственные дети выросли и в пору зрелости вступают…Вобщем, всю жизнь я «на людях». И все же – с горестью- вынуждена констатировать- что я человек одинокий. Объясняю: у детей СВОЯ жизнь. Работа(интернат для сирот)- (прости, Боженька!!!)-«камера хранения» на несколько лет детей, которые, вырастая и разлетаясь по свету, помнят, конечно, обо мне, радуются встрече, изредка звонят, иногда пишут, но…Лучшая подруга вот уже шесть лет живет в Челябинске(переехала на Родину)…С мамой и сестрой встречаемся раз в месяц-два…Кроме того-пятый год –вдова…И вот- Боженька вывел меня (абсолютно случайно)- через поисковик год назад,  ввела слово  «тамада»- и по первой же ссылочке-вошла на наш Форум. Чтоб остаться…Сейчас год я на Форуме. И вот ВЫ пишете мне столько слов…Хороших, даже замечательных, в превосходной степени…Хвалите меня…Я, конечно, не такая. Хотя мне очень приятно их читать. Просто вы ВИДИТЕ меня такой...(пишу-как оправдываюсь...)
Поймите, мои дорогие, я на Форуме ЖИВУ. Вот вы говорите- быстро реагирую. Просто нет  в разделе Ведущих ни строчки, которую я бы не прочитала (один раздел, правда,  читаю фрагментами -где про шарики и оформление-это ПОКА для меня «китайская грамота»)Хочу всем помочь и по мере сил это делаю. Стараюсь особо-то «не высовываться», не «вякать», «не тявкать»-помните  стихотворение: «И, чтоб после себя не корить в том, что сделал кому-то больно, лучше добрым на свете быть- злого в мире и так довольно!...»
И вот я получила целый шквал поздравлений с моей годовщиной нахождения на Форуме.КОТОРЫХ СОВСЕМ не ожидала! Выбили вы меня из колеи! И вот (я на  работе-уроки провела-в 2 совещание при директоре)…а я сижу и плачу. Печатаю вам это послание. Кто вы для меня? Далекие, виртуальные люди? Думаю, нет Думаю- вы- мои близкие. И Форум- не наркотик(как и я говорила неоднократно)Это- воздух. Который в нормальном состоянии не замечатся, а когда его нет…люди задыхаются…Говорила я с человеком, который оказался по воле случая без Форума…Так вот- это ломка - сродни наркотической! Сама. когда в командировку еду-изыскиваю любую возможность, вплоть до интернет-кафе-хоть одним глазком глянуть...
СПАСИБО  от всей души Вам за все добрые слова в мой адрес. Я вас всех за этот год узнала, , люблю каждого (включая новичков)-память хорошая, псих.образование позволяет понять псих. и характерологические особенности, толерантность- суметь принять такими, какие вы есть!!! Надеюсь узнать всех еще ближе при встречах реальных! Первая- хочу верить- очень скоро!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Тань!Ты не одинока! У тебя есть мы!
Вообще, я когда-то слышала такую фразу: Одиночество-это когда некому потереть тебе спину:wink:
Так что, Танюш, как соберешься  баньку принять-маякуй!:wink::smile:

----------


## olgaring

Таня , разреши и мне тебе сказать приятные слова . Причитала твоё сообщение и как-то грустно стало . Мне кажется , что ты себе просто цены не знаешь . Ты хорошая - очень хороший , добрый и душевный человек ! А про одиночество думать не нужно и оно не будет так сильно терзать   . Мы рядом , а значит всё прекрасно........ От души тебя поздравляю , оставайся с нами надолго - ты здесь многим просто необходима !!!!! :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Танечка, мы тоже тебя очень любим! :Oj:  Я надеюсь, что ты будешь с нами общаться и давать нам частичку своей любви..., потому что по-другому ты не можешь. :flower: 
ВЕдь без тебя мы уже никак не сможем прожить... Не каждый день встретишь такого человека как ты, чуткого, отзывчивого,доброго, прикольного... нет тех слов которыми можно выразить мое отношения к тебе... :flower:  Я поздравляю тебя и надеюсь, что мы вместе не один юбилей твой отметим. :Oj:  И спасибо за угощения... :Ok:

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА поздравление и компанию!
 в течение всего долгого года!
А это- вам! Девочки, извините, что они (пирожные)  такие маленькие- за ваши фигуры боюсь!

[IMG]http://*********ru/452894m.jpg[/IMG]

 И- орехи- мои любимые!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/451870m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Курица*,
А кАтлеткАФ так и не дала... Сама съела???:wink:

----------


## Курица

> А кАтлеткАФ так и не дала... Сама съела???


*
ДЛЯ ТЕХ, КТО ЛЮБИТ ЕСТЬ КОТЛЕТЫ НА НОЧЬ!!!
ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ ТАРЕЛОЧКА- ДЛЯ АНАТОЛЬЕВНЫ ЛИЧНО!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/432414m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/411934m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/416030m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Курица*,
Вай, сыпасыба, красавица! Как говорила моя маленькая дочь - КУСИНААА!

----------


## Анжелла

Коклетки, объедение... :Ok:  Спасибо.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> а я сижу и плачу. Печатаю вам это послание.


Читаю твое послание, Танюша, и слезы градом. Спасибо тебе, что ты есть! С годовщиной! Доброму, славному, прекрасному человеку моя благодарность -

----------


## Масяня

*Курица*,


Татьянка!!! ГОд с тобой  - подобен жизни, радуюсь, что знакома с тобой, и радуюсь вдвойне, что познакомлюсь с тобой лично в Питере.

Танюшик, какие наши годы, в первом браке у меня было тоже, что и у тебя, вдовство, но боженька послал мне спустя 7 лет спасителя - Сашеньку, а после и Катюшку, солнышко  наше ненаглядное. Поэтому, пути Господни - неисповедимы, а ты для многих лучший друг. Знай, что ТЫ НАМ ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА И ВАЖНА!!!

----------


## Dium

*Курица*, Татьяна, присоединяюсь ко всем вышенаписанным словам!!!  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/443666m.jpg[/IMG]
и еще одна :))
[IMG]http://*********ru/439570m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
*Со Старым Новым годом!* 
Огней на ёлке ожерелье 
Нас в сказку заново влечёт. 
Давайте Старый Новый год 
Утопим в радостном веселье, 
В улыбках, в шутках, в конфетти. 
Кружись задорный хоровод, 
Сметай унынья переплёт. 
Звезда надежд для всех свети. 
С шампанским пусть звенят бокалы 
За мир, за счастье, за богатство, 
Богатство чувств, народов братство, 
За веры чистой идеалы!

[IMG]http://*********ru/416018m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Dium*,
 Ну хулиганка, уморила, ржу не могу, молодца!





*Поздравляю всех друзей*

----------


## Dium

*Svetllana*,  Прямая трансляция с банкета 13 января 2009  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: вот наши с кем работают :))) 
[IMG]http://*********ru/395538m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Dium*,
 Светуль, спасибо за настроение. *Надеюсь, завтра многие улыбнуться, увидев как мы с Николаем дуэтом поздравляем всех со Старым Новым годом!*

----------


## Dium

*Svetllana*, :biggrin: за настронием уже знаешь куда обращаться, в резиденцию "Наклепайко" к гендиректору Побыстрячку :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Жуть как интересно, как у Светланки банкет -то продолжается :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/399634m.jpg[/IMG]
ну тост.... мммм.... надца... нет ... просто следующий :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/452885m.jpg[/IMG]
:biggrin: эх.. веселуха :biggrin:

----------


## Dium

Ну  :Pivo:  за то, что чтобы у нас все получалось на ура!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/451861m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Януська

*Курица*,
 Танюшка, поздравляю тебя! Надеюсь скоро увидимся :)))

----------


## Медведик

К нам пришёл Старый Новый Год!!!!

[img]http://s10.******info/9279b3db8c7fb80adb6cc7e77624cf1a.gif[/img]

Урррррраа!!!!! Поздравляю всех Форумчан! Мира, Добра И Торчества всем нам!!!

[img]http://s16.******info/1b9e2f2d665b12719388693a25accfbb.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

_Вот и снова Новый год, 
но теперь он Старый! 
Как же весь уже народ это всё достало! 
Водка в рот уже не лезет, пиво не шлифует 
и гаишник на дороге с января лютует. 
Денег нет, здоровья тоже, 
кончились конфеты! 
Слушай, дед,ты приходи где-то ближе к лету!_:wink:

----------


## Мишкина

Со старым Новым годом вас, девочки и мальчики!!!!

----------


## tolyanich

Всех  с  праздникм!  Желаю всем хорошего  настроения и волшебных сюрпризов.Девочкам  от  мальчиков, а  мальчикам  от  девочек:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/425257m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

С праздником! Пусть их у нас будет больше! И пусть у других их будет ещё Больше!!! :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

[IMG]http://*********ru/412969m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alemix14

Вот и кончились гулянки,

Кутерьма, загул и пьянки.

Больше нету недосыпа,

Больше морда не разбита.

Кожуры нет на ушах

Ноги, руки не в бинтах.

Чистота, порядок в доме,

Нет бутылок на балконе.

Нет в салатах фейерверка,

Вновь прикручены все дверки.

Нет на люстре колбасы,

Не разбросаны трусы.

Даже кот после веселья

Перестал болеть с похмелья.

Засыпаю не в салатах.

Изо рта приятный запах.

Чисто выбрит и помыт

Новый год совсем забыт.

Выйду скоро на работу

Окунусь в свои заботы.

Черт! Забыл! Аж, снова в пот!

Сёдня ж старый Новый год!!!

----------


## Шапокляк

*Alemix14*,
Прикольно, особенно вот это: 



> Кожуры нет на ушах


:biggrin:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Пусть будет щедрым Старый Новый Год, 
Пусть он на счастье не скупится, 
Пусть зажигает звёзды в срок, 
Чтоб вашим всем желаньям сбыться!!!*

----------


## черника

Вот пришёл к нам в гости Старый Новый год,
Держится за печень радостный народ!
Жирное - не лезет, алкоголь - не прёт,
Сдохнем, но отпразднуем Старый Новый год!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*У нас ведь как в большой семье – 
кто бой курантов новогодний 
встречает в позе поудобней, 
а кто – в салате «Оливье»… 

Прекрасна ночь, но коротка 
и шаловливо быстронога, 
она одна, а планов много – 
ночь ускользнёт исподтишка… 

Но уж такой у нас народ – 
не закатаешь в банку губы, 
опять «сто» граммов, сельдь под шубой – 
встречаем Старый Новый Год! 

Встречаем? Знаю, не вопрос! 
Опять Снегурочки в обнимку, 
на Новый Новый – для разминки, 
на Старый Новый Год – всерьёз! 

Поскольку жизнь не шоколад, 
то наш народ к столу подвижный 
и каждый Год встречать хоть трижды, 
могу поспорить, будет рад! 

Я отвечаю за народ! 
Народ у нас – даю вам слово – 
и каждый День встречал бы  Новый, 
не то, что Старый Новый Год… 

Нет на Руси таких свобод, 
конечно, праздновать охота, 
но есть начальство, есть работа, 
но… есть и Старый Новый Год!*

----------


## Irishka

Такие люди, как мы, лишний праздник всегда придумать можем (хотя для нас лишних не бывает). Но старый Новый год - это свято!!! С праздником вас, дорогие мои. И пусть их будет как можно больше!

----------


## jpligunova

Уважаемая Таня-Курочка! Поздравляю Вас с юбилеем,пусть крохотным,Я совсем новичок на форуме и пока  только присматриваюсь к жизни форума,но всегда приятно поздравить хорошего человека. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## skomorox

*Курица*,




> jpligunova


почти сёстры! Фамилии похожи!:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

Эх вы! Старый новый год... старый новый год.... а я сейчас не об этом...

Сегодня, 14 января день рожденья у Инны Субботиной. Это наш Бурный поток.
Иннуся, поздравляю тебя!!! А вот с пожеланиями у меня проблема... Я не знаю, как ты сама на это смотришь, но на мой взгляд, ты уже очень счастливый человек! Ты еще так молода, ты такая красавица, у тебя чудная Ксюха, а что самое главное, у тебя замечательный муж, который понимает тебя, разделяет всех твоих творческих "тараканчиков"... и не просто разделяет, а сам еще очень талантливый, одаренный человек. В нашей профессии это дорогого стоит! Так что пусть все остается как есть... ну разве что... пусть изменится менталитет твоих заказчиков и пусть их будет как можно больше!!!

----------


## lezi

Всех с праздником!!!!

Снова рюмки поднимаем, 

Снова тосты говорим,

Старый Новый год встречаем,

И судьбу благодарим.

МЫ вам всем,друзья,желаеМ,

Чтоб с работой был ништяк,

И с финансами - порядок,

И начальник - не дурак.

И веселья до упада,

И удачи круглый год !!!

Вот такой у всеж счастливый

Этот Старый Новый год .

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Инна,с Днем варенья!
 Пусть сбудутся все пожелания и мечты! :019:  :008:  :018:  :007:

----------


## maknata

> Сегодня, 14 января день рожденья у Инны Субботиной.


Так с Днём рожденья, друг мой, с днём рожденья! Поздравляют все твои друзья! Иннусь - счастья и люви, этого никогда не бывает много! Чем больше - тем лучше! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

> 14 января день рожденья у Инны Субботиной





> Это наш Бурный поток.



с днём рождения тебя, пусть будет жизнь, как мечта.

Иногда так и хочется стихи написать, да вот таланта боженька не дал, поэтому своими словами, будь счастлива в семье, в карьере и в любви к себе.

----------


## Медведик

Инночка, с Днём Рожденья!!!!   [img]http://s16.******info/d6faa8d09076c532646dbf228292cf82.gif[/img]

Пусть Дом Ваш будет полной чашей,
Работа - как Фонтан бурлит
Душа - как Светлый Луч - без фальши
И интересом глаз горит)))

ПоздравлЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯем!!!!!!!

----------


## Volodя



----------


## Irishka

Опять праздник!!!

Инночка с Днем рождения! Не устала праздновать? Продолжай в том же духе! Всего самого лучшего тебе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

С днем рождения, Бурный поток, пусть твоя жизнь и творчество всегда будут как бурный поток, но очень теплый и приятный.... :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Тезка, с днем рождения!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Цвети, процветай,  нас тут по чаще навещай!  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

*Инночка*, Марья так хорошо о тебе сказала, что пожелание короткое от меня,- *СОХРАНИТЬ И ПРИУМНОЖИТЬ ТО,ЧТО ИМЕЕШЬ!*:biggrin:
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## KAlinchik

Инночка! С днем варенья тебя! Всего самого наилучшего:здоровья, вдохновенья, счастья! :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

К поздравлениям Бурной Иннуське присоединяюсь
Желаю много белого пушистого добра
И дико-дико, чистА и кАнкретно извиняюсь
Что только кошака дарю, а не строителя - бобра!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/447796m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## manja

Бурный поток.... Если ты Инна выбрала себе такую аватарку... то одно из двух: или ты такой человечек.... или хочешь стать такой.... 
желаю стать тебе действительно бурным потоком, который смоет из ствоей жизни все беды, камни.... и чистой водицей ты умоешь личико... и помнишь сказку: ты станешь просто счастливой и неповторимой.... 

[IMG]http://*********ru/436532m.gif[/IMG]

пусть у тебя все получается..........все хорошее только сбывается......

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/439624m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Бурный поток.... Если ты Инна выбрала себе такую аватарку... то одно из двух: или ты такой человечек.... или хочешь стать такой.... 
> желаю стать тебе действительно бурным потоком, который смоет из ствоей жизни все беды, камни.... и чистой водицей ты умоешь личико... и помнишь сказку: ты станешь просто счастливой и неповторимой....


Манечка, прекрасный слова сказаны и очень точно!

Я присоединяюсь, только счастья, только радости, любви и помнить - Все будет хорошо! (Инесса Анатольевна узнавала)

----------


## Мишкина

Инночка! С Днем рождения!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Ладушка, Ксюха и Леночка.
 Сегодня не столько праздник вашего ребенка, сколько ваш, мамочки... 
Ведь это вы подарили малышу жизнь, открыли дорогу в мир счастья и добра... 
 Ведь это вы для вашего ребенка свет в окошке и невиданный авторитет... А что? МАМА все знает МАМА все умеет, МАМА защитит, МАМА обогреет
 Единственная и неповторимая* МАМОЧКА!*От всей души поздравляю вас, дорогие мои...
 Крепкого здоровья вам и ваши деткам...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
ну что...в Волгограде уже начали отмечать день варенья  Ксении...Предлагаю и нам присоеденяться!
Ксюша!От всей души поздравляю тебя с днем твоего рожденья!
Ты на нашем форуме пока новичок, но по твоей настойчивости чувствуется, что надолго!
Хочу пожелать тебе всего самого-самого наилучшего!Здоровья, счастья, любви, удачи!

----------


## Курица

Дорогая Ксения, 
Ты всегда весенняя. 
Даже пусть ты зимняя, 
Но - яркая, красивая.

[IMG]http://*********ru/446829m.jpg[/IMG]
С днем рожденья поздравляю,
И, как Ванга, предрекаю-
Будешь Форум наш читать-
Ночевать тут и дневать,
Будешь вдвое меньше спать,
Но - будешь вдвое больше знать...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Ксения Высоцкая*

Как приятно поздравлять с Днем рождения! Обожаю, когда на страницах нашего форума звучат добрые слова в адрес виновника тордества.
Примите и мои поздравления. Счастья, любви, здоровья и исполнения всех надежд

----------


## optimistka17

*Ксения Высоцкая*
 Ты обладатель красивого имени и знаменитой фамилии.
 И сама подобна звездочке или солнышку.
 Очень ярко появилась на нашем Форуме и весьма удачно"засветилась"
 Не угасай подольше, не болей, не скучай и наш Форум не покидай... Вот сколько "*не*" я тебе написала...

----------


## Медведик

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!
Ксюша - ВСЕХ БЛАГ!!!! УРРААААА!!!

[img]http://s15.******info/55b835a7cb71653f6bafce7c22ddcebc.gif[/img]

----------


## Dium

С днем рождения, девчонки!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Ксения! Я надеюсь, что ты нас читаешь! Мы очень рады, что появилась ты такая вся интересная... Желаем тебе всего самого лучшего в жизни!  :Ok:  И пусть твой ангелочек радует тебя! С днем рождения!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Милые мои девчонки ( не ошиблась, мальчиков нет?) Спасибо вам огромное за такие слова. Услышать их, дорогого стоит. Мне так это сейчас нужно (поверьте, вы даже не представляете как). Честное слово, не лукавлю, но я за этот месяц малого того, что подсела на форум, так и успела вас всех *ПОЛЮБИТЬ*.
С вашими характерами, вашими приколами, возмущениями, весёлым нравом, открытками. Даже теперь представить не могу теперь без всех ВАС своей жизни.
Форум, как глоток свежего воздуха. И когда появляется кто-то, что бы оставить разные высказывания в адрес форумчан (не приятные высказывания), мне, хоть я и новичок, *так обидно*. Все относяться с пониманием, поддерживают и даже не отказываются вести по сайту, как слепого котёнка, через сообщения. Мне уже столько известно, что иногда чувствую себя, как на табуретке. Правда низенькой ещё, но всё впереди!!!
Славные мои, родные. СПАСИБО судьбе, что подарила встречу с вами. Хотя, признаюсь честно (Жасмин уже признавалась). Первое время пассовала сильно. у меня за плечами тоже не малый стаж, тоже и музыкальное и режиссёрское образование, но попав сюда, тихонечко внимала и ОТКРЫВАЛА часто рот от удивления. КАКИЕ КОРИФЕИ - а я всего лишь ведущая в своём городе. Что ждёт меня сдесь? Видать даже не заметят моего присутствия. ОООООО, как же глубоко я ошибалась. 
Вы, теперь, моя вторая семья. И с форума не уйду (если меня, как вчера не выкинут не знамо кто).
ЕЩЁ раз всем СПАСИБО за поздравления.
*И всем желаю процветания, счастья, творческого полёта, и очень, очень много работы. Думаю вы не против?* :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> в Волгограде уже начали отмечать день варенья Ксении.


Чес слово, ещё не ложились. Шампанское, конечно мешает печатать, но я с вами.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> и наш Форум не покидай...


НИКОГДА не говори НИКОГДА. Но можно я сделаю исключение?
НИКОГДА. Разве я могу уйти от таких людей, как вы?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> KAlinchik


Внимательно прочла твою открытку. СОГЛАСНА на все сто процентов. Это лучший комплимент за всю мою жизнь. СПАСИБКИ

----------


## LapNik

Ксюшка-поросюшка (как говорила начальница своей сотруднице на прошлом моем месте работы, а та мне в каждый перекур жаловалась на нее:biggrin:).
Надеюсь ты не обижаешься... ведь это все любя и слегким подергиванием за щечку.
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*
*Вот и еще один год пролетел, которы сделал тебя мудрее.
Вот и еще один год открыл двери в мир новых возможностей.
Не упускай их. Чаще смотри под ноги, больше доверяй своей интуиции.
И у тебя все получится. Павда-правда!!!*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> И у тебя все получится. Павда-правда!!!





> и слегким подергиванием за щечку.


Верю - верю.
Ну если только с лёгким подёргиванием....

----------


## Ладушка

А это от меня с утречка подарочек


С днём рождения! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Ксюшенька! С Днём варенья!!! Всего самого светлого, доброго, удачи и добра!
[img]http://s2.******info/2acdfcbde57491ab15069bed455990e5.gif[/img]
kisskisskiss

----------


## черника

Ксюша! С ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Удачи, радости, здоровья!!!
Будь всё время красивой - 
И душой, и собой,
Будь всё время любимой -
И зимой, и весной!
Не склоняйся рябиной,
Коль наступит беда,
Будь всё время счастливой - 
В этот день, и всегда!

----------


## manja

Ксюша! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
желаю тебе во первых много много работы, свадеб и юбилеев,
после проведения 
которых в твоих карманах будут приятно звенеть золотые монетки... и согревать душу...
а вообще желаю впридачу хорошего настроения и удачи.

----------


## maknata

Ксюша! С днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Ксения, нажимаю твой ник, выводится какая-то абракадабра*РљСЃРµРЅРёСЏ Р’С‹СЃРѕС†РєР°СЏ*, так вот, поздравляю тебя *с днем рождения* и желаю, что бы в твоей жизни появлялась только творческая абракадабра, приносящая тебе море удовольствия, клиентов и прибыли....

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

Ну как говорится и мы не с пустыми руками!
Поём поздравление в вашу честь!
А в кульминации громко И дружно кричим:

ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ПОБЕД!!!  :Vah: ДА!!!!
ЩЕДРЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ!!!  :Vah: ДА!!!!
БЫЧЬЕГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!  :Vah: ДА!!!!
_С ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ ДЕВЧАТА!!!_ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

*Гайдуков Александр*,
Саш, где пропадал?

----------


## tataluna

Ксения! Сердечно поздравляю! 
Желаю здоровья, удачи и  везения, много хороших и верных друзей!  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Марья*,
 Мариш, я сейчас,глядя на твою аватарку, вспомнила фразу из Служебного романа:
Боже мой!кто єто?:eek::biggrin:
вы чё-то я смотрю, девчоночки, в ностальгию подались...

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

> *Гайдуков Александр*,
> Саш, где пропадал?


Спасибо конечно, за переживания!:wink:
Школа все силы забирает! ПрихАжу и падаю!
Я с вами девочки, я с вами!... - дорожки на улице от снега убираю!:biggrin:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*РЕБЯТА, СПАСИБО ВСЕМ.* ПРОСТИТЕ, ЕСЛИ СЕГОДНЯ НЕ ОТВЕЧУ. САМИ ПОНИМАЕТЕ, ПОЧЕМУ МОГУ И НЕ ОТВЕТИТЬ. 
ДА ЕЩЁ ИНЕТ ПОЛЕТЕЛ, В СМЫСЛЕ МОЙ НОМЕР НА СТАНЦИИ. НАПРОСИЛАСЬ К ДРУЗЬЯМ. ЕСЛИ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ, ЕЩЁ И ВЕЧЕРОМ НАПРОШУСЬ И ЗАГЛЯНУ.
Я ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА СУДЬБЕ, ЧТО СВЕЛА МЕНЯ С ВАМИ. ВЫ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ. ПРАВДУ ЛЮДИ ГОВОРЯТ, ПОТЕРЯЕШЬ ОДНО, НАЙДЁШЬ ВДВОЕ БОЛЬШЕ.
ЧЕС СЛОВО - ОЧЕНЬ, ОЧЕНЬ ВСЕХ ОБАЖАЮ. 
МАЛЬЧИШКАМ ОСОБЫЙ РЕСПЕКТ.  МОЖА У КОГО ЗАВАЛЯЛОСЬ ТРОЙКА БЕЛЫХ ХРИЗАНТЕМ, ИЛИ ОРХИДЕЙ. (МОИ ЛЮБИМЫЕ ЦВЕТЫ).

ВСЕХ :Vah: :tongue: :Oj:  :Pivo: :biggrin: :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## olgaleona

Ксюша! Удачи и счастья!:smile:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Инночка! бурный поток! прости за опоздание! от всей души поздравляю с днем рождения!:smile:

----------


## tolyanich

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/418148m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/425316m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*Ксения Высоцкая*,

----------


## Irishka

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 С днем рождения, Ксюша! А это тебе от меня - сама вышивала лентами

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Спасибо всем!!!! Но поляну так и не накрою. не копируются фотки.
Белые цветы просто супер, а те что из лент, очень тронули.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Инночка! бурный поток! прости за опоздание! от всей души поздравляю с днем рождения!


Я пропустила видимо? С днём рождения и сего самого мирного и наилучшего!!!

----------


## Курица

*Женя! Евгений! Оператор! Просто- хороший чел!*

Позволь мне нАчать...С твоим праздником! С мужским днем появления на свет! продолжай радовать обитательниц Отдела Ведущих! "Безвозбездно!" Да не оскудеет рука дающего! Пусть утром будет по следующему сценарию:

Сегодня у Евгения - 
Сплошное песнопение. 
Денечек нынче радостный, 
Денечек нынче праздничный: 
У нашего Евгения 
Сегодня день рождения. 
Сидит он, весь заставленный 
Посудою хрустальною, 
Салатами обложенный, 
Красивый, расторможенный, 
И белая рубашечка, 
И полная рюмашечка. 
Но пусть поднимут рюмочки 
Лишь те, кто носит юбочки. 
Мужчины! По фужерчику! 
По полному! За Женечку!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Евгений - Оператор!!!*
С днём рождения! Всяческих благ!

----------


## optimistka17

*О дин 
П овод
Е в г е н и я
Решили 
Активно
Торжественно
Ообнять
Расцеловать*
 По случаю
*ДНЯ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*:biggrin: :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## lezi

Евгений!
Принимай и от меня поздравления! Здоровья,любви,творческого успеха!!!! :019:

----------


## KAlinchik

Женя! С днем рожденья! Чтоб было всё и всегда!!!

----------


## maknata

Женя! С днём рождения!!! :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Женя! Евгений! Оператор! Просто- хороший чел!


С днём рождения. Самого светлого и тёплого. 


 Она обогащает тех, кто ее получает,
Не обедняя при этом тех, кто ею одаривает.
Она длится мгновения, а в памяти остается навеки.
Никто не богат настолько, чтобы обойтись без нее.
И нет такого бедняка, который бы не стал от нее богаче.

Она создает счастье, порождает атмосферу Доброжелательности в деловых отношениях,
В особых случаях она – пароль для друзей.
Она – отождествление для уставших,
Дневной свет для тех, кто упал духом,

Солнечный луч для опечаленных, а также
Лучшее средство противоядия,
Содеянного природой от неприятностей.
*Улыбайся чаще.*

----------


## vz_event

Евгенй присоединяюсь! :flower:

----------


## Dium

*Евгений!*

----------


## eva-prazdnik

А наш Женя-*Operator*
Музыкальный Терминатор:biggrin::
Всё найдёт без исключенья
В лучшем виде за мгновенья!

Счастья, радости, везенья
И удачи! С Днём рожденья!!! :br:

----------


## Колесо

Евгений, с днем рождения! (это мое любимое имя, у меня доченьку старшую так зовут)
Всяческих благ, радости, везения и мира в душе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Operator67

Ребят, всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!:smile: :Ok:  И вам всем всего самого наилучшего во всем и везде. Еще раз спасибо! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Крещенье
  В затуманенных высях
  Так бессильны слова.
  Кто-то щедро развесил
  По ветвям кружева.
  В этом святочном чуде
  Есть божественный свет,
  Родниковых прелюдий
  Припорошенный след.
  Очищаются души
  Под знаменьем креста.
  Будь ты нем и послушен
  В день крещенья Христа

----------


## Мишкина

Женечка! С Днем рождения!!!
С спасибо тебе за все, за все!!!

----------


## Марья

Ну вот, 19 января наступило не только в Сибири, но уже и в Москве, а значит, я первая спешу поздравить Юрия Борисовича и Наташу Зажигалочку с Днем рождения!!! Желаю обоим своим друзьям крепкого здоровья, большого-большого счастья и сбычи всех мечт!!! 
Юра, в Питере с удовольствием подергаю тебя за уши, берегись :biggrin:...
Наташенька, бери пример с Мишкиной и приезжай в гости! Живем так близко, а до сих пор лично не знакомы - непоряяяяяяяядок...:wink:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Евгений, Наталья, Юрий Борисович!*

Позвольте поздравить ВАС с Днем рождения! Спасибо, что вы есть! Счастья и Удачи!

----------


## KAlinchik

> спешу поздравить Юрия Борисовича и Наташу Зажигалочку с Днем рождения


Присоединяюсь и поздравляю!
 И так как я третья( а третий тост за любовь) вот её , родненькой, вам и желаю!
Всего наилучшего и пусть сбудется все задуманное! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина



----------


## Юрий Борисович

Спасибо вам огромное!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Юра!* Ты уже сделал себе подарок сам и по случаю Дня рождения -подарил себе поездку в Питер.. Только приедешь в Питер с ушами, а уезжать прийдется с Очень большими ушами:biggrin: :Pivo: 
*Наташа, Зажигалочка*! От души поздравляю и желаю зажигать не только на Форуме, но и в жизни на полную катушку... :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  Бедные мои уши!!!!

----------


## Dium

*Юрий Борисович, Зажигалочка*

----------


## KAlinchik

*optimistka17*,



> Только приедешь в Питер с ушами, а уезжать прийдется с Очень большими ушами


Кто бы говорил!:wink::biggrin:

----------


## lezi

Именинников с Днем рождения сердечно поздравляю!
Добра,любви,здоровья,радости вам в этот день желаю! :016:  :019: 


Дорогие коллеги! 
Поздравляю всех с Крещением!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Юрий Борисович*,

Наташа - Зажигалочка!

С днём рождения Вас, с днём крещения всех! Да будет мир у вас в семье, и искра божья   у каждого в душе.

----------


## maknata

Юра! Наташа! Поздравляю вас с днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

*Юрий Борисович!!! С Днем рождения!!!*


*Наташа! Зажигалочка!*
Желаю ввсего только самого хорошего и тебе, и твоим мальчикам!!!
Оставайся такой же оптимисткой, веселой и жизнерадостной!!!
*ЗАЖИГАЙ!!!!!*

----------


## Анюша

Юра!!!!!
Наташа!!!!
 С днями рождения, Вас!  :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  - это вам, разбирайте, что кому нравится....

----------


## Колесо

> Юра! Наташа! Поздравляю вас с днём рождения!


Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Пусть все пожелания исполнятся!!!
 И с Крещением Господним всех верующих!

----------


## Ладушка

*Юрий Борисович*,

Желаю только приятных моментов! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Зажигалочка, тебе от меня!

Гори, гори ясно! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто бы говорил!


Тихо! Авось обойдется?

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Милые Форумчане!!!   Спасибо за поздравления!!!!!!  Вы подарили сказуку!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Irishka

Юрий Борисович!
Зажигалочка!
С Днем рождения Вас! Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям! Наши люди плохого не пожелают!
Всех с Крещением Господним!

----------


## Dium

У нашей Ноти день рождение!!!
Наташечка, один из Гуру по аэродизайну- *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*

*ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!* мира, добра, счастья, удачи!!! творческой неиссякаемой энергии!!!! процветания и всего всего, что ты сама себе пожелаешь!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> - это вам, разбирайте, что кому нравится....
> ___________


Я выбрал пиво!!! )))))))))))))))) Спасибо!!!

----------


## Курица

НАТАЛЬЯ! Поздравляю от всей души! Напоминаю всем близким Наташи- осторожно, это* особенный человечек*!
Значение: _"родная, природная"_ (лат). 
В носящих имя Наталья скрыт* значительный темперамент.* Это тот самый омут, в тишине которого может вызреть не одна дюжина чертей - как в плохом, так и в хорошем смысле этого слова. Никто, как Наталья при ее чувствительном самолюбии, не нуждается так в человеческом тепле и внимании. И ей следует быть поосторожней, ведь похвалами, лестью и даже душевностью и сочувствием от Наташи можно добиться почти всего.

Юрий (можно без отчества???)!
Всего самого необычного и неожиданного желаю в День рождения! Подарок будет в Питере! Порывшись в значениях имен, поняла. что с тобой-шутки плохи....:wink:
Юрий - веселый, жизнерадостный человек, может быть и твердым. Это сочетание в характере  - добродушия с твердостью -  позволяет Юре добиваться всего. *Избегайте с ним затяжных конфликтов, лучше по горячим следам добиться согласия* - в противном случае у вас мало шансов, что Юра со временем вернет свое хорошее к вам расположение. И не обижайтесь на Юрочкину ироничную манеру общения.

----------


## Ольвия

*Нотечка, Юра,* от души поздравляю!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## maknata

Натальюшка! Нотечка! Учитель мой дорогой! Поздравляю с днём рождения! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тихо! Авось обойдется?


Не-а!и не надейся!:tongue::biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Алина! У тебя тоже сегодня праздник,- возможность оторвать *мужу* уши... Не переусердствуй... На нем ведь дети остаются, пока ты на неделю в *Питер* укатишь... Так что нежно и бережно обними, приласкай и от нас всех, от всего Форума поздравь с**!*Днем рождения*!

----------


## KAlinchik

*optimistka17*,
 Да он на работу сбежал от меня, а я готовлю...
Вечером его друзей наприглашала( тайком от него), там и без меня будет кому его пРоздРавлять!:biggrin:

----------


## Зажигалочка

Роднулечки, спасибо вам огромное за поздравления!!!!!Такого волшебного дня рождения у меня не было 9 лет. Вчера я получила 36 сообщений с днем рождения, в ресторан пришли поздравить 5 ведущих, 2вокалиста и один ди-джей. Зажигали  :Ok: !!!! А сегодня,когда я начала уже думать о том, что все хорошее так быстро заканчивается, Света Мишкина в аське написала, что на форуме для меня есть поздравленя!!! Еще раз, спасибо родные, за то что вы можете подарить человеку волшебный праздник!!!! СПАСИБО, БОЛЬШОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО ! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Если трудно вдруг
И нет вдохновения
Если нужен друг
А вокруг - тишина
Отзовётся, придёт без промедления
Людям милая, людям нужная женщина!
Ты такая добрая и близкая
Праздник даришь всем
Оптимистка моя!
Людмила! Поздравляю тебя!Будь здорова,  заряжай нас своим оптимизмом!ЛЮБЛЮ! ЦЕЛУЮ!!!  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ладушка*
 Очень даже интересно:eek: Я сижу. караулю. когда будет 24 часа, а ты вперёд.....
 Ааааааа..... У вас же на час вперёд время. Ну уж нет. у нас ещё 20-ое. Терплю.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
А вот именинников проглядела
*Юрий Борисович*
*Зажигалочка*

С прошедшими вас Днюхами!!!!
Всё-всё-всё-всё пусть удаётся и сбывается!!!!!
Одному ящик  :Pivo: 
А другой корзина  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Итак, она звалась Людмилой...
Среди коллег, друзей, родных,
Была и есть такою милой,
всегда в заботах о других.
В ней очень много вдохновенья,
В ней столько творческих идей,
Порывов, яростного рвенья -
на все готова для друзей.
Она поможет и подскажет,
Она кричалку сочинит,
На флуд всегда она укажет,
Идеей новой вдохновит.
И новичков всех обласкает-
она наставник хоть куда,
Здесь всех приветливо встречает,
и дарит ясный свет добра.
Итак, она звалась Людмилой,
 и будет зваться МНОГО лет,
Я ОПТИМИСТКЕ нашей милой
в чудесный праздник шлю ПРИВЕТ!
Я поздравляю...
Я желаю...
Я знаю, нынче каждый рад
Людмиле нашей оптимистке
воскликнуть: "Милая, ВИВАТ"*

----------


## Ольвия

Людочка!!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!! ЦАлую крепко-крепко!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manja

ой, я так и знала что все будут вперед забегать... а для меня пока 21 наступит еще два с половиной часа ждать...
Я тоже буду ждать...
а что там наша Людмила делает.... спит или тоже на часы смотрит... 
ведь у нее на Украине разве уже 21 наступило?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*manja*,
 Машунь, у меня 0.42., значит у нее еще не наступил

----------


## manja

> Машунь, у меня 0.42., значит у нее еще не наступил


она наверное спать легла, чтобы завтра с новыми силами в золотой возраст так...раз, два.... и я тута............

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

И в скайпе ее нет, я ей спеть хотела:frown:

----------


## Шапокляк

*Дорогая Людмила Николаевна!!!*  
Как на крыльях я летела  
Пожелать я Вам хотела: 
Люда, Людочка, Людмила  
Оставайтесь людям милой  
С юбилеем поздравляю 
Счастья и любви желаю
Еще много, много лет 
Дарите всем тепло и свет! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/455892.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Людочка вот и наступил день твоего рождения. Пусть он будет светлым и много -много друзей скажут тебе замечательные слова, всё что они чувствуют, всё, что желают для тебя.

Пусть настроение твой будет созвучно вот этой картинке


[IMG]http://*********ru/446676.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

А я ещё 52 минуты подожду..:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Уважаемая Людмила Николаевна!!!*
Прмсоеденяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и желю чтобы все мечты обязательно сбылись!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Людочка, а вот этот ангел любви пусть хранит тебя от всего дурного

[IMG]http://*********ru/427220.gif[/IMG]


На твои ладони пусть ложится волшебная звёздная пыль

[IMG]http://*********ru/433364.gif[/IMG]

песни пусть тебе поют только райские птицы

[IMG]http://*********ru/420052.gif[/IMG]


дожди в твоей судьбе будут только тёплые и ласковые

[IMG]http://*********ru/419028.gif[/IMG]


на твоих банкетах гости пусть будут только такие

[IMG]http://*********ru/423124.gif[/IMG]


дома будет тепло и уютно


[IMG]http://*********ru/412884.gif[/IMG]


Ну и ещё, пусть сегодня исчезнут все непонимания. И там где пробежала чёрная кошка, будет выстроен мостик дружбы и ладошки соприкоснутся в добром рукопожатии.

----------


## KAlinchik

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка!Люблю и уважаю-эти слова не могут передать и малой толики чувств, которые испытывают к тебе практически все форумчане!
я ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ желаю тебе здоровья, счастья и исполнения всех-всех твоих желаний!

----------


## alevtino4ka

ЛЮДОЧКА!!!

С днем рожденья, дорогая!
Ты наш Бог и наш кумир!
С днем рождения, родная,
Наш  форумный командир!
Люда, ты для нас опора,
Ты на все найдешь ответ,
Ты судья любого спора,
Ты для нас авторитет.
Так живи на радость людям,
До ста лет - врагам назло,
Будь любимой и счастливой,
Чтоб всегда во всём везло.
Чтоб здоровья был избыток,
Люда, ты у нас одна,
Всем прошу налить напиток,
Пьем за  Люду все до дна!

----------


## optimistka17

Добрый вечер, *друзья!*Можно я не буду перечислять поименно тех, кому говорю *СПАСИБО* за поздравления?
 В моей памяти еще свежи воспоминания о том восторге, который был год назад , когда я читала поздравления  с разных уголков земного шара... За прошедший год друзей , к счастью прибавилось... И очень хорошо, что многих меньше чем через неделю увижу в реале... Таких хороших *подарков* я *сама себе* еще никогда не дарила... А с кем не встречусь в Питере, с теми, надеюсь встретиться в *Крыму* или еще на какой-то *встрече...*
В каждой прочитанной строчке чуствуется искренность и хочется ответить всем вам тем же... :049:

----------


## maknata

Милая и добрая моя подруга! Верный и надёжный ДРУГ! Людуся! Поздравляю тебя с твоим золотым днём рождения! Потому что и сама ты - золотой человек :Aga: .Пусть тебя всегда окружает счастье, пусть то добро, которое ты сеешь в души людские прорастает щедрыми всходами и колосится бескрайними нивами, а главное - много-много тебе здоровья! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Dium

*С Днём Рождения, Людмила!!!!*

Дорогая Вы наша хранительница знаний!!! *ТАЛАНТИЩЕ* форума!!! Скорая помощь в делах праздничных и даже уже компьютерных :smile:
Дай Вам БОГ ЗДОРОВЬЯ, его никогда не бывает много!!!! Счастья в том понимании, которое для Вас имеет значение!!! *Удачи* во всех делах жизненных и творческих!!! Мира в доме родном, а также во втором доме :smile: на PLUS-MSK  :Aga: 
Достойного *благосостояния* для свершения задуманного  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Искренних, отзывчивых, добрых друзей, которые в любую минуту протянут руку помощи, подставят плечо!!!!
Хорошему человеку хочеться столько всего пожелать, что  порой даже не счесть!!!!! СЧАСТЬЯ самого большого, что на свете есть!!!!

----------


## Запах Дождя

Людочка!!! Я так рада, что смогла с тобой пообщаться не только на форуме, но и в реальной жизни. Спешу поздравить с Днем Рождения!! Желаю, прежде всего, здоровья и процветания! Как человеку творческому, желаю неиссякаемых идей и планов! А самое главное; возможности их реализовывать! Желаю счастья и любви!
Желаю хорошего настроения и благополучия! Желаю Вам всего самого наилучшего!
Счастья уже пожелала? Желаю еще раз счастья! Ведь только счастливый человек живет в гармонии с собой!
С Днем Рождения, ЛЮДям МИЛАя! С Днем Рождения, Людмила!

И в честь именниницы нескончаемое: УРААААААААААА!

----------


## optimistka17

*Наталья, Светлана*,- спасибо на добром слове
*Лана!* Приятная неожиданность. Большое спасибо.. Я тоже прекрасно помню нашу встречу в прошлом году 15 февраля...
 Кстати, сейчас в *Харькове* находится наш *Максимчик*. Сдает госэкзамены. Вчера и сегодня сдал на отлично... Ну вчера я не удивлялась, а сегодня ржала, как конь... Он ведь сегодня украинский сдавал. А Макс-то у нас дитё военных . Жил то в Белоруссии, то в Крыму, где украинский не особо жалуют...
А вообще, Лана, я же из *Питера* будут возвращаться через *Харьков.* Пару часов на вокзале между поездами.... Можем увидеться 30 января... :Pivo:

----------


## Запах Дождя

С Максимчиком мы встретимся ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! Запланированно (планировщик у нас - Оксана, надо спросить, на когда она запланировала) :) 
И от моего мужа тоже поздравления :) По поводу встречи - я только "за" :)))

Девочки!!! Почитала немного эту тему... Вот НЕ ОЖИДАЛА, что у кого-то то ли руки, то ли уши длинные :) спасибо за поздравления :)  (с опозданием в полтора месяца :) )

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Запах Дождя*,
 ЛАНОЧКА!!!! Как я рада тебя видеть, редкий гость!  Спасибо, что появилась. но не могло и быть иначе!!!! Рада тебе!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Светлана!* А за отличника *Макса* рада?:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Светлана! А за отличника Макса рада?


Люсь, о моей страсти к Максиму, щенячем восторге моего сына к лучшему ведущему радио Феодосии, известно наверное всей Украине. Сказать, что рада - ничего не сказать. Он же у нас  УМНИЦА! Держу за него кулаки. как и обещала ему

----------


## optimistka17

> известно наверное всей Украине.


Разве только *Украине?* Всему *Форуму* известно... Это значит- всему *миру*...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Людмила Николаевна, от души*
*с Днём рождения!!!*

Вся мировая общественность,
Вся форумчанская рать:biggrin:
Торопится Оптимистку 
Скорей от души поздравлять!

Пускай же мечты исполняются
И Муза взлелеет Ваш дом,
Удач и побед прибавляется
Тепла и везенья во всём!!!
[IMG]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## optimistka17

Леночка, Людочка,- громадное вам спасибо...
 Кстати, за новую аватарку,- *Людмиле Пуховой* - особая благодарность... :flower: 
 Как же я помолодела  в свои каких-то *ПЯТЬДЕСЯТ ЛЕТ!*:biggrin:

----------


## Sens

Людмила Николаевна, я присоединяюсь!
Удачи  в делах,новых творческих идей, побольше радостных моментов в жизни, и, конечно же, здоровья!

----------


## optimistka17

> я присоединяюсь!


Спасибо, *Анечка*, а завтра я к тебе присоеденюсь...

----------


## LapNik

*Людмила!*
Спасибо твоим родителям, за то что они подарили тебя миру!
Всего тебе самого доброго, нежного и чистого. :flower:

----------


## Медведик

МИлая Людмила,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАс с Днём Рождени!!!!!!

ВЫ настоящий Хранитель несметных богатств Форума. Вы искрення помощница каждому. ВЫ Учитель и Наставник. Вы не раводушный человек.

От всей души выражаю Вам свою искреннюю симпатию и жлаю:
Добра!Любви! Здоровья! Внимания! Радости! Мира! Изобили! Творчества! Красоты внтренней и окружающей! Гармонии!

Да Хранит Вас Ангел))))

----------


## Irishka

Людочка! От всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Недаром зовут тебя так, ты действительно людям миоа! Оставайся такой, дорогая наша!
 Счастья тебе, любви и здоровья!
  Все остальное потелефону... убегаю...

----------


## Курица

*Людмила!
Ты как аккорд загадочного блюза...
Звенящая, как вешняя капель...
Тебе твои кричалки шепчет Муза,
Сценарий детских сказок пишет  Эльф!

Твои талант и шарм неоспоримы!
Желаем сочинять, писать, творить...
Но -  чтобы в сердце-  был комфортный климат!
На всю катушку и азартно жить!

Желаем вдохновенья днем и ночью,
Ведь ты у нас известный экстремал!..
Чтобы болячки мучали не очень,
И чтобы шкет любимый не хворал!

Катись под гору -  только лишь на лыжах!
Тяни свою удачу на гора!
Желаю все, что написала  выше,
Исполнить на отлично! На ура!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/443627m.jpg[/IMG]

Нажми, пожалуйста, на открытку!Эта утренняя роза сорвана для тебя!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Людмила!
> Ты как аккорд загадочного блюза...


БРАВО!

----------


## БОС

Людмила Николаевна! Людочка! 
Принимай поздравления от нашей семьи!!!!
Прежде всего здоровья! Мы желаем тебе терпения в этом суетном мире!
Чтобы твой оптимизм и огромный талант светил ярким маяком еще долгие и долгие годы!

----------


## julia2222

*optimistka17*, :flower: 
Прекрасен твой чудесный лик,
Характер трепетный и милый,
И как вулкан, ты каждый миг
Бурлишь энергией, Людмила!!!

С Днём рождения! :flower: 
Оставайтесь такой же жизнерадостной и оптимистичной, излучайте свет и тепло и пусть УДАЧА и ФОРТУНА всегда будут у Ваших ног !!! :flower:

----------


## lezi

Дорогая Людмила!
Поздравляю с таким замечательным праздником!!!!
Прошло с тех пор не мало лет
Когда свершилось чудо.
Явилась ты на этот свет
На радость добрым людям.
Бывают в жизни только раз
Подобные явления
И мы всем форумом кричим
ЛЮДМИЛУ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!! :061:  :018:  :007:  :016:  :015:  :019:  :040:

----------


## Масяня

*optimistka17*,


Людмила! От всей души и от всей нашей семьи поздравляем с золотым днём ЧЕЛОВЕКА С ЗОЛОТЫМ СЕРДЦЕМ!

Желаем тебе радостных дней, радостных встреч, радостных клиентов, и радостных исполнений самых заветных желаний.

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## ruslava

Людочка! 
Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям в твой адрес - Ты их действительно заслуживаешь. 
Твоему оптимизму, жизнелюбию, щедрости и доброте *нет равных.*
Ты делаешь великое дело - ты несешь в мир добро! А за это Господь вознаграждает. 
Пусть же его наградой для тебя будет здоровье, благополучие, стабильность и душевное спокойствие.
Прими поздравления от меня и от Славика!
Мы тебя любим!
 :flower:  :Oj: :smile:

----------


## Мишкина

*Мы все Мишкины дружно кричим:*
*"Людочка!!! С Днем рождения!!!"*



*И от моих мужчин еще ....*

----------


## черника

*optimistka17*
Людмила! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Присоединяюсь к дружному хору всех форумчан и поздравляю 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :Aga:  Всего самого лучшего и самого ОПТИМИСТИЧНОГО:biggrin:!

----------


## optimistka17

Николай, Леночка( Ева-праздник),Леночка(Медведик) Танюшка(Курочка),Оксана(БОС), Татьяна( Эстония),Юля, Руслана, Мишкины,Лена(Черника),Лена(Чижик)- всем вам большущее *спасибо* за поздравления...
 Читая ваши добрые слова, понимаешь, что в *Пятьдесят лет* жизнь только начинается  :Ok: 
Ну а что? Пол века... А век-то долог...За плечами только половина...:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

*optimistka17*,
 Люда! Поздравляю!

Это тебе!



Желаю тебе здоровья, счастья, успехов, ну и, конечно

Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

*САША,* принимаю поздравления и букет с благодарностью...  :Ok: Спасибо...

----------


## Анатольевна

*Людмила!..*
Мила или Люда,
Иль вовсе Люся ты для нас,
В твой день готовы суперблюда
И здравицы на праздник - класс!
Всего - всего желаем, кроме
Того, имеешь что уже,
Уют, тепло пусть будут в доме,
И вечный *оптимизм* в душе!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Инесса*, большое спасибо от меня... Кнопку "Спасибку" мне временно выключили:wink:, но обновлюсь и исправлюсь... :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Людмила-оптимистка! С Днём рождения! Наверняка, роз сегодня будет много. Разреши подарить тебе подснежники в этот зимний снежный день. Счастья, здоровья, вдохновения!
[img]http://s8.******info/2aae4580b4a5d183e821d029d9807503.gif[/img]

А у Людочки репутация - четыре по 5! Так что с двадцатилетием!

----------


## optimistka17

*Светлана*, с удовольствием приняла от тебя поздравление с земли *полтавской* :flower:  и разрешите поделиться радостью,- только что звонил *Максимчик.* Последний третий государственный экзамен *Макс* тоже сдал сейчас на отлично, потому и получит очередной диплом о высшем образовании с *ОТЛИЧИЕМ*!!!!!!!!! УРА!!!!!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Орбита

*optimistka17*,

Вдруг подкрался праздник близко - 
День рожденья Оптимистки!
Я дивлюсь - не надивлюся:
Именинница -то ЛЮСЯ!
Прятать чувств своих не буду,
Поздравляю нашу Люду!
Много добрых слов, хороших
Пожелаю я Мироше.
Будь всегда такою славной,
Дорогая Николавна!
Будь всегда такою милой,
Выручалочка -Людмила!

Твоя помощь не забыта.
С уважением, Орбита.

----------


## Volodя

*Optimistka17*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/404705.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SOK_89

Дарю тебе волшебные рассветы,
Теченье полноводных чистых рек.
Лесных полян цветочные букеты
И ветерка прохладный легкий бег!
Дарю звезды полуночной мерцанье,
Загадочность Луны и Солнца свет!
Желаю в день рожденья процветанья,
Любви, удачи и счастливых лет.

----------


## manja

Людмила, я все таки подождала, так как вчера уснула и не дождалась звездного часа, а теперь думаю это вовсе и не мой, а твой звездный час... 
Помнишь песню Магомаева: загадай желанье, самой синей полночью
и никому его не назови
загадай желанье пусть оно исполнится

и пусть исполнится твое самое заветное желание...самое главное..... 

[IMG]http://*********ru/394467m.gif[/IMG]

на почте для тебя сюрприз, лови

----------


## vz_event

Ах, всем на удивление,
Сегодня день рождение.
У самой молодой, красивой
Людмилы Оптимистки милой!
На твой талант, не можем, не налюбоваться...
И знаем возраст твой, тебе всегда 17!!!

----------


## Петровна

Людочка,  прибежала домой и сразу к компьютеру- 
 кричу на всю вселенную:  
Поздравляю! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !

----------


## Викторинка

*optimistka17*,
*ЛЮДМИЛА!!!* 
Милая людям, а нами - любима, 
Ангелом имени вечно хранима!
В Ваш золотой юбилей
Пожелание счастья примите скорей!
«Счастье измеряется количеством умных и талантливых людей, которых человек встретил в своей жизни». (П.Загребельный)
Так будьте счастливы всегда!  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Ну вот и закончился этот день - 21 января. Я, наверно, самой последней поздравляю Людмилу с Днем рождения!!! Люда, от души присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям, пусть они все исполнятся во второй степени минимум....

И, поскольку на моем календаре уже наступило 22 января, я спешу поздравить с Днем рождения Анечку Сенс (лень шрифт на латиницу переключать :smile:)
Анечка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

Нет, Марья, ты не последняя! ЛЮДОЧКА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Заглянула на эту страницу, а тут, оказывается и миллион алых роз, и портреты именинницы, и открытки и конфетыи бутылки.... А сколько слов, пожеланий!!! И всё это в твой, ЛЮДМИЛА, адрес! 
У тебя потрясающий голос: задорный, высокий, звонкий! Сразу же представляю тебя пионервожатой. Желаю от всего сердца сохранить молодость души, стремление жить, творить и приносить радость! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

АННУШКА!!! Позволь и мне отхеппибездить тебя! С днем рождения, милый, славный человек!!!

----------


## Марисоль

*optimistka17*,
запоздавшее поздравление:frown:

Пусть сбудутся надежды и мечты,
Судьба счастливым ликом повернется.
И падают к ногам твоим цветы,
И ни одна слезинка не прольется.

Светлых  надежд и добрых друзей!    :Connie 5:

----------


## optimistka17

Мои часы отсчитывают границу *Всемирного дня объятий* и моего *Дня рождения* в том числе  и следующего праздника,- *дня Рождения Анечки Сенз....* Для начала хочу *поблагодарить* и *Наташу* Орбиту, и *Вовчика*, 
*Светлану*-Сок , *Марину*, *Веронику,* *Викторию-*Виктринку, *Лину-*Соню, *Ирину*(Петровну),*Маню* и завершающую поздравление день в день *Марину* Гармонию...
*Спасибо вам громадное*... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 А я хочу отчитаться... День рождения  по-скромному отметила в *Египте*... И это настоящая правда 
Потому как именно так называется *ресторан*, в котором я была со *шкетом* и его мамой...Просто  скромно сходили пообедать... И если мы с подругой наелись до отвала, то шкет смотрел на нас голодными глазами и я свернула в кафешку, где Мишка слопал ещё одно горячее блюдо... :Aga:  Выходим из кафе, я его спрашиваю,- ты ведь не будешь, прийдя домой, просить маму, чтоб приготовила поесть? А в ответ,- нет, не буду ,-* Я САМ СЕБЕ СВАРЮ ВЕМИШЕЛЬ* Отсюда вывод,- растущих подростков легче убить, чем прокормить...:biggrin:
 А вечером встречалась с клиентами... Приходили ко мне молодожены на февральскую *свадьбу...* Если к субботе приймут положительное решение, то это это будет для меня дополнительный *подарок...*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*optimistka17*,
 ЛЮСЯ!!!! Ты круглая отличница, глянь на репутацию - 5555  :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

> ЛЮСЯ!!!! Ты круглая отличница, глянь на репутацию - 5555


 Мне уже сегодня намекали на это...Типа мне сегодня двадцать лет.. Макс на госах заработал три пятерки, а я на Форуме - четыре...:biggrin:
 Но лучше о другом...
 На украинских часах уже *22 января* и я с полным правом могу поздравлять нашу славную *Анечку Сенз,* мастера по переделкам песен, с *Днем рождения*...
*Анечка*, мне нравится твой напор, умение делать несколько дел одновременно, твои разносторонние занятия, начиная с детских праздников, продолжая шариками и ведением не только свадеб , но и мероприятий...
 Мне нравится твое стремление выйти за пределы Марганца для начала овладеть популярностью и спросом у жителей Запорожья, Днепропетровска, а далее , возможно и дальше... :Ok: 
 Мне нравится, что за работой ты не забываешь о *дочери* и *муже,* готова подставлять плечо друзьям... :Aga: 
 Мне нравится твое дотошное изучение инета и стремление пойти своим путём...
 И вообще, *мне всё в тебе нравится*... Оставайся такой же :tongue: И будь счастлива от добрых слов и поздравлений не только в* День рождения*... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*optimistka17*!

Людмила!!! Разрешите и мне присоединиться к поздравлениям!!!

Голос у Тебя и впрямь замечательный, молодой и приятный!!! И Ты - очень отзывчивый человек!!

Будь счастлива!!! Желаю Тебе того, чего Ты сама себе желаешь!!



*Поздравляю творческую девушку Аню Sens!!* 

Желаю вдохновения в творчестве, красивых нарядов, изысканных напитков, мужского восхищения, женской дружбы и романтичных путешествий!!

Пусть все будет хорошо!!!  С уважением, Юля  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Я, наверно, самой последней поздравляю Людмилу с Днем рождения!!!


Нет,  я ещё не поздравила Людочку. Вчера ночью не получилось, а сегодня у дочи такая температурища высокая, что было не до компьютера. Но вроде экстренные меры помогли и ей полегчало.
*Прочитала все замечательные поздравления, очень жаль, что я не умею так красиво писать в стихах. Люда,ты- замечательный , душевный , бескорыстный, добрый человек.Спасибо тебе за это*
*Людочка, именинница наша-
ты сегодня в центре внимания.
Для нас всех ты- само обаянье.
Это заметил весь местный народ!
Вино так само и просится в рот.
За нашу дорогую ЗОЛОТУЮ ЮБИЛЯРШУ!!!
Гип- гип! УРА!!!
 С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ЛЮСЯ!*
Подарочек смотри по ссылочке:
http://post.kards.qip.ru/list/show/2...ka_malysha.htm

----------


## Анюша

*optimistka17*,Людмилочка! Прошу прощения за опоздание, мы с дочей заболели, поэтому немного припозднилась, но все равно от всего сердца поздравляю с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! :flower:    Хотелось бы пожелать здоровья обязательно, что бы вас окружали всегда родные (по духу) и любимые люди, в чьем присутсвии вам было бы всегда комфортно, и, конечно же, что бы ваш талант всегда приносил вам творческое удовлетворение и стремление творить все больше и больше!:smile: С уважением, к вам.... :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Анюта, поздравляю с Днем рождения тебя! Анна - благодать, пусть благодать будет у тебя в жизни, в работе, в любви и в душе, и что бы эту твою благодать ощущали все окружающие тебя люди и одаривали тебя тем же! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

Анюта, поздравление и от меня в день рождения прими
и вот мое пожелание к тебе в стихах... прими: 

Никогда, ни за что не сдавайтесь, Ничего невозможного нет.

Даже смерти в лицо улыбайтесь 

– Но не ждите улыбки в ответ.

Если трудно – так станьте сильнее, Каждый день – это маленький бой. Только тот продержаться сумеет, 

Кто способен сражаться с собой. 

С ленью, с глупостью, 

с непостоянством, 

С черным страхом, 

с обидою злой!!!

Вы богаты несметным богатством: Целой жизнью – и целой Землей.

А иной только свечку поставит... 

Мало толку взывать к небесам 

– Бог того лишь в беде не оставит,

Кто себя не оставит в ней сам !

----------


## optimistka17

Олечка,Анечка,большое спасибо за поздравления с Днем рождения! Лечите своих близких...И будьте сами здоровы...

----------


## KAlinchik

Анюта! С днем варенья!
Всего наилучшего в самый светлый день! :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

*optimistka17*,
И я   больной и с  опозданием телеграфирую из Белгорода:



> *Людочка поздравляю  днём рождения желаю счастья личной жизни успехов труде целую Толя*


:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## maknata

Анечка! Сенз! с днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> И я больной


Выздоравливай, *Толяныч*! Дома и стены лечат...А Белгород для тебя чуствую, почти что дом родной... И , конечно, *спасибо за поздравления...*

----------


## Donald

*Вау! Как много неизведанных страниц на форуме!* 
[B]_Людмила - мила - премила! С Днем рождения! С очередным 18-летием! Пусть таких именин будем мно-о-ого - много, а друзей и поздравлений с каждым тоже становится все больше! И пусть все идут к тебе без приглашения, с любовью, открытой душой, закуской и хорошим вином! А еще... здоровья тебе той бабы, что коня.... и в избу..., чтобы со всеми этими визитами без проблем справиться!_[/B] 
*Удачи, Счастья, Любви и ВЕРЫ!!!*

----------


## olgaring

Уважаемая , дорогая , незаменимая Людмила , вот и наступила золотая середина , пусть же это будет только четверть жизни . Я желаю тебе оставаться такой какой есть , всех твоих качеств хороших , мне всё равно не счесть . Пусть тебя настигнет любовь , улыбайся и смейся побольше , радуйся вновь и вновь и пусть всё будет в твоей жизни на 5555( как сейчас твоя репутация под аваторкой === шикарная женщина !!!!)

----------


## гордеева

Людмила! от меня тоже прими поздравление с днем рождения, с днем варения! Удачи, большого пребольшого женского счастья, и конечно же будь светла и мила, и для всех весела.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*optimistka17*,
 ЛЮДМИЛКААААААААААААААААААА!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!
ЖЕЛАЮ ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО И САМОГО-САМОГО ПРЕКРАСНОГО!

[IMG]http://*********ru/405513.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Дима(Дональд),Тамара(Гордеева), Оля(Ринг), Олюшка(Пупс),*благодаря вам чуство праздничной эйфории по случаю Дня рождения у меня так и продолжается...
 Спасибо,дорогие мои.... :029:

----------


## цветок

Людочка!С опозданием,но от всего чистого сердца хочу поздравить тебя с днём рождения,с юбилеем.Хочу пожелать,чтоб сбылись все твои мечты,ведь впереди гораздо больше!Будь такой-же внимательной,необходимой,неотразимой,
незаменимой!

----------


## optimistka17

> впереди гораздо больше!


*СПА-СИ-БО!*Лиля, это наверно в *Германии* считают, что в 50 лет - впееди гораздо *:biggrin:*... Вон Оля Ринг посчитала, что у меня за плечами только *четверть*...  Я как математик , удивляюсь, мне *двести* лет, что ли Оля пророчит...Вот уж в древнюю старушку можно перевоплотиться...:biggrin:

----------


## Мишкина

*Анечка Sens!!!! С Днем рождения!!!!*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> optimistka17


Людмила, солнышко. не была в инете. пропустила важное событие. Но думаю всегда приятно, когда день рождения продолжается не день, а неделю. Поздравляю тебя, солнечная девушка. Прими эти стихи. Для тебя.

*Красивая женщина - дар от богов,
Красивая женщина - зависть врагов.
Желанная, словно спасательный круг,
Красива на радость и горе подруг...
Кому-то от жажды глоток во спасенье,
И чье-то мученье, беда и волненье...
Ее красота для нее наказанье,
В других же она вызывает желанье
Сломать и построить, обнять, притянуть,
Понять и принять, и опять оттолкнуть.
Красивая женщина - счастье мужчины,
Мыслей утешение не без причины, -
Красивая женщина радует глаз,
И тело собой утолит, и не раз...
Кому-то домашняя взгляду привычка,
А кто-то увидит, сгорит будто спичка.
Красивая дама - престиж и успех,
Красива, как ангел на дьявольский грех.
Эпитетов разных не счесть, не учесть,
И много в них правды, а в чем-то и лесть,
Но прежде чем в страсти своей утонуть,
Попробуйте в душу ее заглянуть...*



Анютка, и тебя с таким счастливым днём. Как хорошо, что твои родители когда-то позаботились об этом и мы можем наслаждаться общением с тобой.

*Женщина... Небесное созданье.
Воплощенье сказочной мечты.
Облако несбыточных желаний.
Ветер из добра и красоты.
Сколько сил затратила природа,
Создавая Женщину на свет!?
Что вложила доброго и злого
В этот многоликий силуэт?
Безмятежность летнего рассвета,
Чистоту холодного ручья,
Теплоту из солнечного света,
Свежее дыхание дождя.
Странную загадочность тумана,
Чувственность из утренней росы,
Буйство разъярённого вулкана
И непредсказуемость грозы!!!*

----------


## olgaring

> Я как математик , удивляюсь, мне двести лет, что ли Оля пророчит...Вот уж в древнюю старушку можно перевоплотиться...


Людочка ты и в двести не будешь древней !!!!!

----------


## Sens

*Марья*,
*Svetllana*,
*optimistka17*,
*Yuli4ka*,
 Всем огромное спасибо! Так приятно! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*AAnn*,
*manja*,
*KAlinchik*,
*maknata*,
Я вас люблю!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Мишкина*,
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
огромное спасибо за поздравления. И вообще, всем спасибо, и любимому форуму, он меня лично по имейлу поздравил! :Ok:

----------


## tatusya

> Дня рождения у меня так и продолжается


Людочка, я хоть и с опозданием, но почему- то хочется, чтобы день рождения, тем более юбилей, продолжался и продолжался.
Есть такая санскритская молитва: "Дайте мне безмятежность, чтобы принять неизбежное. Смелость, чтобы изменить то, что может быть изменено. И мудрость, чтобы знать эту разницу!..."
Оптимистка- мудрая,внимательная, идет с поднятой головой  по жизни, оставляя позади себя добрые дела. Она шагает с поднятой головой не из гордости, а из-за осознания правоты того дела, за которое берется. Здоровья и счастья, дорогая моя! Оставайся всегда такой!

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Анечку поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Будь всегда ты чуточку беспечна,
Позабудь насущные дела.
Чтоб невольно думал каждый встречный:
"Ах, какая девушка прошла!"

Макияж не забывай,конечно,
Да же если ты спешишь домой.
Чтоб невольно думал каждый встречный:
"Ах, какая дама,боже мой!"
Будь всегда здорова и любима!

----------


## Курица

Талантливую девушку, удивительно тонко чувствующую ритм и рифму, образы и метафоры, красивую и жизнерадостную, настойчивую в достижении цели, мудрую и способную, самоусовершенствовавшись, СМЕЛО идти вперед- ВОТ такой я вижу Анечку *Sens*,
КОТОРУЮ ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ЕЕ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

пусть никогда не убывают силы,
Пусть добрый Ангел бережет ваш дом!
За то, что людям праздник вы дарили,
За это вам Господь воздаст добром!

[IMG]http://*********ru/439303m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Sens-АНЮТКА, П*А*ЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮ!
И от твоей улыбки милой я офигеваааааю!!!!!
Будь милой девочкой, красивой
Здоровенькой и СЧАСТЛИВОЙ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/448538.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olgaring

Аня , извини , что с опозданием . С днем варенья . Пусть жизнь будет сладкой и насыщенной , удачи тебе во всём !!!! Ты молодец!!!!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Sens*, :flower: 
Аннушка! Прими мои поздравления!
Такая нежная. чувствительная девушка 
с прекрасным талантом сочинительства!
Успеха тебе, творческих находок и приятных моментов!

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## Медведик

*Sens*,

Аня, С Днём Рождения!!!!!

Аня - это море обаяния)
Анна - как бездонный океан она...
Анюта - хороша и даже утром)
Анечка - поместите фото в рамочку...

...  и любуйтесь, и цените, и любите, любите, любите!!!! 

[img]http://s15.******info/7a542bc05003476eac14d402dce1c4e5.gif[/img]

----------


## zizi

*optimistka17*,
 ЛЮДМИЛА, ВОТ Я ТО КОНКРЕТНО ОПОЗДАЛА, ПРОСТО ОПОЗДУН КАКОЙ-ТО.  НО ТЕМ НЕ МЕНЕЕ МОИ САМЫЕ ИСКРЕННИЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

АНЕЧКА ВАС ТОЖЕ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ, ВСЕГО САМОГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

КАК Я ЛЮБЛЮ ЧИТАТЬ ПОСТЫ В ЭТОМ РАЗДЕЛЕ, СТОЛЬКО РАДОСТИ И ДОБРА.

УСПЕХОВ ВАМ ДОРОГИЕ ИМЕНИННИЦЫ!

----------


## swinging

Аня *Sens*,! С днём рождения!

Это тебе.



Удачи!

----------


## Запах Дождя

Анечка!!! Я с опозданием, но все-таки спешу тебя поздравить! И надеюсь. что когда-нибудь мы с тобой увидимся :) Желаю как можно больше здоровья!

----------


## Irishka

*Sens*,
 Анечка! С днем рождения тебя!Наше знакомство с тобой состоялось, поэтому я немного тебя уже знаю.Знаю как веселого, остроумного милого человека и просто красавицу. Такой и оставайся!

----------


## Sens

*tatusya*,
*Курица*,
*pypss*,
*olgaring*,
*Ладушка*,
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
*Медведик*,
*Медведик*,
*zizi*,
*swinging*,
*Запах Дождя*,
*Irishka*,
Всем братьям и сестрам огромное спасибо за поздравления и цветы, праздник продолжается - благодаря вам! Со своей стороны хочу пообещать что со всей силы постараюсь соответствовать! :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

Переделка песни "Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка!"
Дарю всем Танюшкам
1.
Ах, Тани, Тани, Танечки
Примите наш привет
Ваш день все вместе празднуем
Танюшек здесь букет
Мы вами восхищаемся
И песню вам поём
В Татьянин день нельзя грустить
Поэтому – нальём!
Припев:
Ла- ла ла-ла-ла
В Татьянин день нельзя грустить
Поэтому – нальём!

2.
Хорошая хозяйка
И добрая душа,
"Татьяна, - с именинами!", -
Шепнем, едва дыша.
Живите без ненастья,
Не ведая невзгод,
И пусть большое счастье
Вам праздник принесет.
Припев:
Ла- ла ла-ла-ла
И пусть большое счастье
Вам праздник принесет.
А вот и караоке.
http://files.mail.ru/KRSWZE

----------


## Курица

> Переделка песни "Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка!"
> Дарю всем Танюшкам


Ладушка, гран мерси, мы в Питере с моей подругой Таней, празднуя именины, уже поем!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

Всех Танюсек - симпампусек, красотусек, лапотусек - поздравляю с именинами!!!
Хорошего настроения, творческого роста, финансового прибавления!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Татьяны! Милые Татьяны!
С праздником вас всех!*  

 

Татьяна - русская душою,
На родине одарена красою,
А царь, чье имя носит с детства,
Ей царственность отдал в наследство.

Чего б ни стоило, она
Тверда в решеньях и нередко
Права. Характером сильна,
Да и острить умеет метко.

Пустых не терпит возражений –
Весомы факты, важность тем...
Ей строить проще отношенья
С мужчинами, с кем нет проблем.

Средь них комфортно ей и сладко.
Очарования полна,
Весь артистизм свой без остатка
Проявит средь мужчин она.

Все ищут общества Татьяны:
Она на выдумку быстра,
Как в тамаде, в ней нет изъяна,
Как солнце, на тепло щедра.

И символично - в январе,
Когда мороз, длиннее день,
От солнца ярче на дворе,
Приходит к нам Татьянин день.

Всех с именинами поздравим,
Кого Татьяной величать,
И праздник шумный Таням справим,
Дадим возможность поблистать.

----------


## julia2222

Хоть время массовых гуляний
Под Новый год, уже прошло,
Восьмое марта с первым Маем
Пока довольно далеко,

Но в праздничное межсезонье
Мы не впадём в тоску и лень.
Вот, просыпаемся сегодня -
Ба, на дворе Татьянин день.

Татьянин день - хороший повод,
Причём, не только для Татьян.
Пусть на дворе пока что холод,
Народ находчив - будет пьян,

Пусть нет собраний и салютов,
Парадов нет, и шествий нет.
Зато гуляют институты,
А также, университет.

А ты, та самая Татьяна,
Чьих именин бурлит страна,
И сдвинем мы свои стаканы,
И выпьем за тебя до дна!

Поздравляю всех наших ТАТЬЯН с праздником!
Счастья, Вам, радости и праздничного настроения! :flower:

----------


## Курица

СЕГОДНЯ День рождения у одной из героических Мамочек Форума- *Ирины(Звездочки).* От всего сердца поздравляю ее с праздником появления на свет, желаю светить людям, и, главное, своим близким!Дарю одно из моих любимых стихов И.Анненского (если кто заметит неточность- сорри, пишу по памяти!):
_Среди миров, в мерцании светил,_
_Одной Звезды я повторяю имя:_
_Не потому, что б я ее любил,_
_а потому, что я томлюсь с другими..._
_И если мне в разлуке тяжело,_
_Я у нее одной прошу ответа._
_не потому. что от нее светло,_ 
_а потому, что с ней не надо света!_

----------


## skomorox

*Курица*,

А как на форуме все узнают, что сегодня у кого-то день рождения?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милые Танюшки, с днём замечательным, всем известным,  с вашим днём. Девочки, чтобы вы всегда радовались каждому мгновению, каждому денёчку, каждой минутке. Жизнь так быстро летит, ловите её мгновения, находите только положительные моменты.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Sens*,
Аня, с днём рождения! Чуть запоздала. но от этого мои пожелания не теряют искренность. Самое главное, пусть случается то, о чём мечтаешь, к чему стремишься   :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
И ещё одна именинница у нас, Ириша-ЗВЁЗДОЧКА. Быть тебе не просто звёздочкой, а путеводной звездой, на которую равняются, в которую верят и которую обожают. :flower:

----------


## Dium

Танюшки, Анечка, Иришка!!!!

----------


## Медведик

Иру-ЗВЁЗДОЧКу поздравляю с Днём рождения!!! Желаю настоящего женского счастья!!!!

[img]http://s11.******info/52e0ede8145d8e66aa4e9dec9b34a0c3.gif[/img]

Всех Татьян поздравляю с именинами)))) Танюши радуйте этот МИР своим присутствием!!!! Радуйтесь сами всему окружающему)))))

[img]http://s13.******info/bd6d84316ab0da5e5ab08ab81746e819.gif[/img]


Ну и всех СТУДЕНТОВ с праздником!!!!! Стдент - это образ жизни. Все не стоящие на месте, все ищущие  и развивающиеся, все неугомонные и постоянно обучающиеся - СТУДЕНТЫ в главном Институте Под названием Жизнь, и в его Филиале под наванием Форум сайта plus-msk.ru  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!
УРА всем нам))))))

[img]http://s12.******info/f9e7e0291aac568ebb426ac93ca0c916.gif[/img]

----------


## lezi

Ирочка-Звездочка поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Любви,здоровья,радости,везенья
В прекрасый праздник День рождения!!!!!! :016:  :019:  :040:

----------


## Анатольевна

:018: Ирочка - Звёздочка! С днём рождения! Прежде всего здоровья тебе и твоим деткам, семейного благополучия, удачи! :062:

----------


## maknata

Ириша- Звёздочка! С Днём рождения тебя! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Sens*,*Иринка (Звездочка)*, 
 Сердечно вас поздравляю!!!!!



*Татьянки*  :smile: :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Ирина ! С днём рождения ! Звезди везде , звезди всегда- на форуме и в жизни , звезди и никаких гвоздей .... будь счастлива , Иришка!!!!:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Танюшки , Танечки , Татьянки - вам шлю привет я спозаранку ! В именины вас поздравить от души сейчас хочу . Пожелаю вам много счастья , много денег , а ненастья- пусть вприпрыжку убегут !!!!

Студенты ! Гип Гип !!!........УРА-А-А-А!!!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Спасибо, это вам! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/438349m.jpg[/IMG]
И это!
[IMG]http://*********ru/432205m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И, конечно же. это!
[IMG]http://*********ru/424013m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> А как на форуме все узнают, что сегодня у кого-то день рождения?


*Бюро Добрых Услуг* - на проводе. Спрашивали- *ОТВЕЧАЕМ.*Первый способ: на гл. стр. Форума(под глобусом-символом)-если пролистать ДО упора-внизу-мелким шрифтом-у кого сегодня Д.Р.
Второй способ: тоже-на гл.стр., но уже вверху стр., на узкой полоске синего цвета, находим Календарь, кликнув по нему, находим сегодняшний (или любой) из дней, там написаны юбиляры, а на гиперссылке, записанной числом,можно прочитать, у кого в этот день - ДР.
НО-все это увидишь тоько в том случае, если ты при регистрации заполнил строку про Д.Р. и год рождения.
В иных случаях(как с Людой Оптимисткой)-помогают личные связи и отсюда-знания. Мы с нею на Однокл. - в друзьях, и там было напоминание.
А когда Д.Р. у Скомороха????:wink:

----------


## Volodя

Поздравляю ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ Татьян с празником!

----------


## Ладушка

syaonka

С днём рождения, Ирина!!! :flower:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Татьянам-форумчанам*
время массовых гуляний 
Под Новый год, уже прошло, 
Восьмое марта с первым маем 
Пока довольно далеко,

Но в праздничное межсезонье 
Мы не впадём в тоску и лень. 
Вот, просыпаемся сегодня - 
Ба, на дворе Татьянин день. 

Татьянин день - хороший повод, 
Причём, не только для Татьян. 
Пусть на дворе пока что холод, 
Народ находчив - будет пьян, 

А ты, та самая Татьяна, 
Чьих именин бурлит страна, 
И сдвинем мы свои стаканы, 
И выпьем за тебя до дна !
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 26 минут*

----------


## Вета

*Анютка* и *Иришка* - поздравляю с *Днём рождения!!*!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть исполняются желания и появляются новые!!! :Ok: 

Всех наших Танюшек - с Днём Ангела!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Аню-Сенс и Иру-Звёздочку поздравляю с прошедшими днюхами!

А всех Танюшек - с Татьяниным днём! Желаю каждой я Татьяне быть в этот день от счастья пьяной!:smile: (Сорри, этот опус я на ходу сочинила).:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

Инесса! :flower:  ПОздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! :flower:  Желаю тебя оставаться всегда веселой и неунывающей! :Ok:  И еще  хочу тебе пожелать хороших клиентов и жирных заказов!  :Vah: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/431199m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Анатольевну* - с Днём рождения!
Пожелаем ей мы везения,
Чтоб заказов - не убавлялося,
А здоровья - всё прибавлялося!
Чтоб желания - исполнялись бы,
Что захочется - всё сбывалось бы!
[img]http://s8.******info/804aeff8d9dd31086d311e6374ca614d.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик

Инесса - хороша как принцесса)))
В семье, в работе, в праздничном процессе!
Танцует, тамадит - всё с интересом
Казахская красавица Инесса.

Поздравляю с Днём Рожденья!!!!!! 
[img]http://s16.******info/7c313f4d8293ba25d8e67a50b11879bc.gif[/img]

----------


## zizi

Инесса, дорогая, с днём рождения!!!
Любви, счастья, успехов, щедрых клиентов!

----------


## Ладушка

Желаю успеха, здоровья, щедрых и благодарных заказчиков!

----------


## syaonka

Милые мои! Спасибо вам всем огромное за поздравления и добрые пожелания!!!!!!!!Я вас всех люблю!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/429136m.gif[/IMG]

Поздрвляю всех Танюшек , Иннесу и Анатольевну !Всего вам самого хорошего и светлого!
[IMG]http://*********ru/432208m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Иришка - звёздочка*, Анатольевна!
Девочки, милые с днём рождения ВАС. Пусть исполняются мечты. Пусть будет в ваших домах любовь, мир , благополучие. Пишу бональные вещи, но знаю. Стихами тамаду не удивишь, а вот без этих бональных, но очень важных и нужных вещей жить пресно, скучно и порой не выносимо.
А главное, желаю вам оставаться всегда в кругу ДРУЗЕЙ!

*С днём рождения!!!!!!!* :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/447573m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Всем Танюшкам, а так же всем студентам и всем именинникам огромный привет и поздравление.

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Ирина - звёздочка* *и* *Инесса!* 
*Поздравляю вас с днём рождения!* 

Я хочу пожелать вам, чтобы каждое утро вы встречали улыбкой, так же как солнышко встречает нас улыбкой,так же как от тихой и доброй музыки, вы на миг забываете о печалях и тревогах, которые нам посылает жизнь... 

УЛЫБНИСЬ... Если дождь за окном не кончается... 

УЛЫБНИСЬ... если что-то не получается... 

УЛЫБНИСЬ... если счастье за тучами спряталось... 

УЛЫБНИСЬ... если даже душа поцарапалась... 

УЛЫБНИСЬ... и увидишь... тогда все изменится 

УЛЫБНИСЬ... дождь пройдет, и земля в зелень оденется... 

УЛЫБНИСЬ... и печаль стороной пройдет... 

УЛЫБНИСЬ... и душа заживет!!!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Инесса, милая, с днём рождения!!!!*
Люби, цвети, живи и радуй,

Дари, храни, терпи, борись,

Не плачь и не проси награды,

И жизнь прожить не торопись. Беги и падай, поднимайся,
Цени, держи, не отпускай.

Ни на секунду не сдавайся.

Прощай, заботься,
согревай.

Проблем не бойся, ошибайся.

Решай, планируй и мечтай,
Стремись, старайся, добивайся,

Но никогда не отступай.

Не разменяй себя по мелочам,

И прошлым дорожи, и настоящим, И чтобы жизнь твоя,

как ужин при свечах

Дарила счастья аромат пьянящий!!!

----------


## Sens

Я бы даже так сказала: 
Беги и падай, поднимайся,
*Цену* держи -  не опускай! :Ok: 

Всего наилучшего!

----------


## olgaring

*Инессочка , любимая моя землячка , я поздравляю тебя с юбилеем !!!
Я хочу пожелать : всего , всего, всего и побольше , побольше , побольше - светлого , чистого ,тёплого , пушистого , вкусного , послушного , любимого , прекрасного , самого желанного , вообщем ты поняла - всего всего от чистого сердца моего !!!!!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Анжелла*,
*Сильва*,
*Медведик*, - за казахскую красавицу отдельное спасибо!!!:biggrin:
*zizi*,
*Ладушка*,
*syaonka*,
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
*alevtino4ka*,
*Sens*,
*olgaring*, - жду в гости! :Aga: 
*eva-prazdnik*
*julia-2222*

Девочки, мои дорогие, спасибо вам за добрые слова! Вот и встретила я своё второе двадцатилетие... Рада, что к этой дате нашла всех вас - таких красивых талантливых, креативных! Всех вам благ!!!  :Drag 03: (Это было ответное слово юбилярши, поднявшей утром голову из салата... ) :079:

----------


## Dium

*Инесса, дорогая, с днём рождения!!!!*

----------


## maknata

Ой, я пока за питерской встречей следила, чуть совсем не пропустила Иннэсын праздник! Анатольевна, с днюхой тебя!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tataluna

Анатольевна! 
 Сердечно поздравляю с днём рождения!

----------


## Ольвия

*Анатольевна*,
 Поздравляю!!!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

Инесса с днем рождения!
с опозданием, но от чистого сердца.
[IMG]http://*********ru/439418.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Анатольевна*,
Всех жизненных благ!
А моё любимое пожелание для друзей:
Пусть на вас сегодня нападут евро, и вы не сможете от них отбиться!!!   :Aga:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/398458m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

*Анатольевна*, :flower: 
Ты - вся такая внезапная!
Юморная и вовсе не жадная:biggrin:
Коньячком нас всегда угощаешь,
Всем здоровья и счастья желаешь. :flower: 
Пожелаю тебе я с улыбкой и шуткой:
Всегда оставаться весёлой и чуткой! :Ok: 
Работа пусть будет приятною ношей,
Больших гонораров и жизни хорошей! :br: 

Со вчерашнего вечера пью за твоё здоровье :Pivo: , а поздравить не могла, так как были проблемы с интернетом. С Днём рождения, Инесса! :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Dium*,
*maknata*,
*tataluna*,
*Ольвия*,
*Katjatja*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*julia2222*,
Девчонки, спасибо! Столько цветов и подарков, персональные стихи -  :Ok: !   




> чуть совсем не пропустила Иннэсын праздник!





> с опозданием, но от чистого сердца.





> Со вчерашнего вечера пью за твоё здоровье, а поздравить не могла,


Девчёнки, да хоть всю неделю!!! Поздравления получать так приятно! Я вот вчера с друзьями отгуляла, а сейчас новая партия собирается в гости приехать. Сопьюсь, блин...
Девочки, а это вам от меня
[IMG]http://*********ru/442482m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/448626m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/447602m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

> Девочки, а это вам от меня



Инесса сейчас  так смеялась. смотрю от тебя картинки . первая объедение кажется. второе совсем ням. третье .. надо же какая тонкая кулинарная работа. и только потом дошло что это букет. млин что год быка делает. цветы есть хочется:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Irishka

Инесса! Мы с тобой почти тезки - я тоже Анатольевна. И я тоже  из красивого казахского города родом - из Павлодара. Так что мы с тобой почти родня. Поздравляю, родная с Днем рождения! Счастья, любви тебе и вот таких клиентов почаще (кстати моя работа из соленого теста)

----------


## Мишкина

Инесса!!! С Днем рождения, дорогая моя! 
Желаю тебе побольше в этой жизни любви, любви дочурки, любви мужчин, любви клиентов.... и знай ....(см.ниже)

----------


## skomorox

*Курица*,



> А когда Д.Р. у Скомороха????


 у меня их 2, с промежутком через полгода.:wink::rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## Шапокляк

Инесса Анатольевна, примите мои сердечные поздравления с Днем Рождения!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Оставайтесь такой же очаровательной и прикольной! 
Желаю счастья на личном и в безналичном.....
Дочурке продолжить семейную династию! 

В подарок девушке из красивого казахского города, красивая казахская песня
http://video.mail.ru/mail/rasmans/554/945.htmlhttp:l 
Извиняюсь, что с опозданием. :Aga:

----------


## Анюша

Анатольевна! С Днем Рождения! Пусть каждый день  приносит тебе все больше осознания, что ты счастлива, что ты неотразима и что ты гениальна....С праздником и побольше вкусного тебе!!!!

----------


## SOK_89

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ИНЕССА!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Нет к другим интереса:
В этот день, как всегда,
Ты прелестна, Инесса! :flower: 
Мы пьем за тебя! :Pivo:  О, да-
Поп поешь, диско пляшешь,
Над конфоркой паришь...
Покорила ты даже
Гомель, форум и Париж!
Жить желаем Инессе,
Не копя на еду,
Не в дремучем Лох-Нессе
А у нас на виду!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Иннеса !  Анатольевна !!!!!!!! С  днем Варенья !!!!!!!!!!! :Aga: 
:smile: :Ok:  :flower: 
[B]А  Сегодня   , 30  января-
ДЕНЬ  МОРОЗА  И  СНЕГУРКИ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]
Мороз женат на Снежной Царице, дочери Мары и Кощея. У Мороза и Снежной Царицы есть дочь — Снегурочка. 

В эти дни рассказывают сказки о Деде Морозе и о Снегурочке. О том, как Снегурочка по прихоти богини любви Лели полюбила человека, потому с приходом Весны не стала улетать на Север. И только ее пригрело Солнце, она растаяла.


ВСЕХ  ДЕДОВ  МОРОЗОВ  И  СНЕГУРОЧЕК_------ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## naatta

Инесска!!! Анатольевна!!!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!
Желаю ЛЮБВИ до гроба, как в детстве!!!:biggrin: :flower: 
Пусть у тебя будет все на мази: здоровье твое и близких!!!, успех дочурки (большой)!!! и удача твоя личная!!!!! :Aga: 
Пусть тебе все легко дается: $$$$$$$$ и ?????????!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Уважаемая Инесса Анатольевна!Позвольте поздравить Вас с днем Вашего рождения и пожелать исполнения желаний, счастья в личной жизни, послушной дочери, невредных котов, и, главное-роста творческого, удовлетворения от работы, воспитания дочери, и, естественно- от мужниных ласк...Вот я какая стала официальная в Юках!!! Инесска!Если честно- прогул тебе записали за отсутствие!Подари себе копилку на День Рождения и собирай на Тамадею...Этот подарок дорогого стоит! :Aga:

----------


## syaonka

Инесса!!! Анатольевна!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/409548m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/396236m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

> Подари себе копилку на День Рождения и собирай на Тамадею...Этот подарок дорогого стоит!


Таня!!! Не рви мне душу!!! :frown:Деньги были(и сейчас есть) - это не проблема. Ты же знаешь, почему не смогла. Здоровье подвело и гипертрофированное чувство ответственности... :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> Здоровье подвело и гипертрофированное чувство ответственности...


Инесска, здоровье до лета подлечим, а гипертрофированному чувству сделаем сиквестр(обрежем лишнее...)Помнишь мой девиз:"Не трудно делать. Трудно РЕШИТЬСЯ СДЕЛАТЬ..."Ставим цель- и по капле выдавливаем из себя раба гипертрофированного чувства ответственности... Или -хотя бы пробуем подумать на эту тему!!!

----------


## swinging

*Анатольевна*,
 Это тебе! С днём рождения!



Удачи!

----------


## Volodя

*Анатольевна*,

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Иннуська! 
слоффф нЭт...одно мурчание....
прими и моё в любви признание
тут как хочешь посмотри -
все мы братья - сестры во плоти!
[IMG]http://*********ru/458695.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

Вот и закАнчИвается  30 января- День Мороза и Снегурки 
А теперь поздравляю   Всех   Россиян   с     Официальным   Днем  Русской  Водки!!!!!!![/SIZE]
Сегодня официальный день рождения водки.
 31 января 1865 года в Петербурге Дмитрий Менделеев защитил свою знаменитую докторскую диссертацию – «О соединении спирта с водою». Оригинальный текст и сегодня хранится в музее знаменитого химика - в Петербургском государственном университете. Некоторые ученые считают, что именно эта работа стала основой для классического напитка крепостью в 40 градусов. 

На самом деле Менделеев, конечно же, водку не изобретал, она появилась задолго до него. По одним данным, белое хлебное вино привезли в Россию из Скандинавии в 16 веке. По другим, - на 100 лет раньше, из Генуи. Кстати, крепость водки в нашей стране никогда не была догмой. Традиционно, выпускали разные сорта - 38, 45 и даже 56 градусов. 

Еще одна любопытная деталь: есть мнение, что на самом деле Менделеев считал идеальной крепостью водки 38 градусов, но это число округлили до 40 - так было проще рассчитывать налог на алкоголь. 

Только не перестарайтесь - 150 грамм более чем достаточно, как считал сам Д.И. Менделеев. :Vah: :biggrin: :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> А теперь поздравляю   Всех   Россиян   с     Официальным   Днем  Русской  Водки!!!!!!!


И не только россиян, но и* братьев наших меньших!!*!Как выяснили наши корреспонденты, ничто человеческое им не чуждо!

[IMG]http://*********ru/436179m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/441299m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

здрасте. разрешите от всей души с праздником дня рождения поздравить самого скромного.... у меня сегодня день рождения... :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Гениальный-Геннадий*,
 Наливай! :Pivo:  :Vah: :biggrin:
В смысле:Поздравляем!Шоб ты нам был здоровый!:wink:
ГЕНА!Всего наилучшего!

----------


## Курица

> разрешите от всей души с праздником дня рождения поздравить самого скромного...


Гена!
Наш именинник – нам не ровня, 
Он – парень не простых кровей! 
Геннадий – значит «благородный» 
Видать, потомок королей!


При появленьи друга Гены 
Все женщины должны вставать, 
Мужчины – преклонять колени, 
Военные – салютовать,
Султаны – отдавать наложниц, 
Банкиры – взятки предлагать, 
А в Академии художеств - 
Его портреты рисовать!
Но именинник – парень скромный, 
Ему шумиха не нужна. 
Мы выпьем за его здоровье 
Бутылку водки. Но — до дна!

(тем, более, что сегодня двойной праздник- День Водки и День Генки :014:  :015:  :025:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Наливай!


наливаю. дякую....

----------


## KAlinchik

*Анатольевна*,
 Иннуля!С прошедшим!Извини за опоздание....Сама понимаешь!

От всей души поздравляю!ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО ТЕБЕ и ПОБОООООООООООООЛЬШЕ!!!

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Мы выпьем за его здоровье
> Бутылку водки. Но — до дна!


угу... КАЖДОМУ!!!! ПО ЛИТРЕ!!!!

----------


## Dium

*Гениальный-Геннадий*, а Шо ж Ви так рано ушли-с ???? а угощать???!!!

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Шо ж Ви так рано ушли-с ???? а угощать???!!!


ДА Я СОБСТВЕННО ВСЮ НОЧЬ ТУТ.. у нас щас 6-35 а я еще неложился

----------


## Медведик

> у нас щас 6-35


 Доброго счастливого утра!
С Днём рождения Гена))))

[img]http://s16.******info/1ae62a56340ecb494e588c9be5dac853.gif[/img]
Пусть этот новый год принесёт реализацию заветного желания!

----------


## Ольвия

*Гениальный-Геннадий*,
 Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> С Днём рождения Гена))))



дякую!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!


и вам тоже дякую!

----------


## Орбита

Я хочу поздравить ...себя!
С тем, что мне, наконец-то, подключили дома Интернет!
Я теперь могу на работе заниматься работой, а на форуме общаться с вами уже дома!!!
Причем, безлимитный Интернет! Я могу теперь видеть ваши лица, друзья! 
Ведь в рабочем компьютере я была вынуждена ставить функцию "скрыть картинки". А что это значило? Вы обсуждаете чьи-то фотки, а я практически всегда была не в теме. А почему? Да потому что... смотри выше.
Каждый месяц я оплачивала счета на Интернет по 4500, 5000 руб. Устала, блин!
Теперь-то вы понимаете, что у меня праздник?! Во!

----------


## Медведик

Поздрррравляю Наташ))))))

Вот сколько приятных событий принёс январь ;)) А то ли ещё будет....

----------


## Курица

> Я хочу поздравить ...себя!
> С тем, что мне, наконец-то, подключили дома Интернет!





> Поздрррравляю Наташ))))))
> 
> Вот сколько приятных событий принёс январь ;)) А то ли ещё будет....


Вот это , действительно, праздник!!!Поздравляю, *Орбита*,от всей души!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Irishka*,
*Мишкина*, - мы же с тобой ещё увидимся?(рядом живём...)
*Шапокляк*, - Леана, а песня и в самом деле красивая...Спасибо!
*Анюша*,
*SOK_89*, -  :Ok: 
*Людмила Пухова*,
*naatta*,
*Курица*,
*syaonka*,
*swinging*, - откуда узнал, что нарциссы люблю?:smile:
*Volodя*,
*pypss*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Дорогие мои, всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!!!* Вы даже не представляете, как приятно, заходя на форум, получать новые поздравления!
*Всем в ответ - счастья, любви, благополучия и возможности чаще встречаться в реале!!!* 

*Гениальный Геннадий*,
С днём рождения! И пусть гениальность Ваша не знает границ!

*Орбита*,
Поздравляю! Ты теперь, Наташа, одна из нас - человек, потерянный для семьи и реального общества окончательно...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

*Инесса!* Ты думаешь , что получила все поздравления? Ан нет! Питер тому виной...:biggrin:
 От всей души *поздравляю*! Пусть годы прибавляют только мудрости,знаний и опыта, умения наслаждаться жизнью и получать от жизни всё, что пожелается... :flower: 
*Геннадий*! Гениальности тебе не занимать и скромности тоже... Сохрани и сбереги всё, что имеешь... :Pivo: 
*Наталья! Орбита*!С подключением инета дома желаю сберечь *мужа*, его нервную систему прежде всего. Не каждый мужчина способен выдержать потерянную в недрах инета жену... :flower:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Гениальный Геннадий,
> С днём рождения! И пусть гениальность Ваша не знает границ!


благодарю..спасиба

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Геннадий! Гениальности тебе не занимать и скромности тоже... Сохрани и сбереги всё, что имеешь...



уж от кого кого а от вас- вообще не ожидал! искренне благодарю! может шампусика?

----------


## Irishka

Наташенька! Орбита! Поздравляю! Теперь мы будем чаще тебя видеть и слышать, надеюсь!

----------


## naatta

*Гениальный-Геннадий*,
 Геныч!!! С Днем рождения тебя!!! :flower: 
Пусть у тебя всегда будет счастья - полный бокал!!! Эдоровье - пусть пышет!!! Любовь - присутствует рядом каждую минуту, и чтобы ради нее ты был готов на все!!!  :Aga: 
А самое главное - пусть у тебя всегда будет *взаимопонимание* с нашими форумчанами!!! Чтобы ты был всегда приятен всем!!! И мы будем отвечать тебе взаимностью!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> А самое главное - пусть у тебя всегда будет взаимопонимание с нашими форумчанами!!! Чтобы ты был всегда приятен всем!!! И мы будем отвечать тебе взаимностью!!!


типа так:
[IMG]http://*********ru/404476m.jpg[/IMG]

В смысле быстро и страстно!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Анатольевна*
Инесса, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с днём рождения! После Питера только сейчас в этой теме появилась. Прости за опоздание! А пожелать хочу побольше встреч в реале. Тогда будет и энергия, и оптимизм, и бодрость, и творческий потенциал. Удач тебе во всём! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Гениальный-Геннадий* 
С днём рождения! Пусть на форуме будет уютно. А что подарить, даже не знаю.... Пусть будет и  :Pivo:  и  :flower:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Гениальный-Геннадий,
> Геныч!!! С Днем рождения тебя!!!



спасибо... когда у меня будет все ч то вы нажелали я обязятельно поделюсь... с ТЕМИ ФОРУМЧАНАМИ КОТОРЫМ Я ПРИЯТЕН.....

----------


## Volodя

*Гениальный-Геннадий*,

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Гениальный-Геннадий
> С днём рождения! Пусть на форуме будет уютно. А что подарить, даже не знаю


спасиба. и вам  всего доброго. как мой балкончик?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> И с вашего позволения-одну неприличную...Таскать в плане вашего юмора...


спасибо за поздравление... как я счастлив снова вас читать- вы себе непредставляете...

----------


## Volodя

> как я счастлив снова вас читать- вы себе непредставляете...


Ну почаще на форуме появляйтесь... И читайте сколь угодно долго!

----------


## Колесо

*Геннадий,  Наташа-Орбита,*с днем рождения! Желаю вам всего самого наилучшего,везения,удачи и реализации всего  задуманного!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> спасиба. и вам  всего доброго. как мой балкончик?


Генчик, миллион поцелуев за балкончик! Сейчас фото выставлю в соответствующей теме. Специально длЯ тебя!!!

----------


## lezi

Дорогие менинники Анатольевна и Геннадий!
Поздравляю с самым замечательным праздником
С Днем рождения!!!!! 
Любви,здоровья,удачи,и дачу у       моря!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/376825m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*Анатольевна*,
*Орбита*,
*Гениальный-Геннадий*,

Примите мои поздравления! 
Желаю вам успехов во всех начинаниях, надежных друзей. и отзывчивых клиентов! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
Всем  - подарок
http://www.care2.com/send/card/5937

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
http://www.care2.com/send/card/5937
Подарок:smile:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Ну почаще на форуме появляйтесь... И читайте сколь угодно долго!
> __________________


ну нет... лучьше уж вы к нам... я ради такого случая с тебя бан сниму....

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*



> везения,удачи и реализации всего задуманного!


блдагадарю!!!! спасибки

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Любви,здоровья,удачи,и дачу у моря!!!!!


спасибо... дача- как раз к стати....

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Желаю вам успехов во всех начинаниях, надежных друзей. и отзывчивых клиентов!


ой. клиентов... это чудненько!

----------


## Dium

У нашей *Уралочки* у Еленочки день рождение!!!

*Поздравляю*! С наилучшими пожеланиями в этот праздничный день. Успехов, здоровья, радости и счастья! Пусть удача сопутствует во всех делах и в жизни будет множество интересных и восхитительных событий!

----------


## Katjatja

Дорогие друзья ! Поздравляю вас с праздником. как никак День сурка.  желаю чтобы никогда мы не смогли посетовать.что живем прямо однообразно. чтобы все наши праздники были разные.веселые и доставляли нам массу удовольствия.  [IMG]http://*********ru/413466.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*уралочка*,
Леночка! С днем варенья!
Ты мне кажешься такой душевной девушкой с удивительной теплотой в глазах!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с днем твоего рождения! Всего тебе самого наилучшего!!! :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*уралочка* наша, прими в свой день рождения наилучшие пожелания и конечно же цветы. будь такой же всегда, какая есть. Отзывчивой, весёлой и самой милой. Пусть мужчины сворачивают шеи, когда ты пройдёшь мимо. пусть девушки стремятся походить на тебя, с твоим позитивом. И пусть форумчане никогда не забывают нашу Уралочку Леночку. [IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

Почему Орхидеи? Потому что они отображают всю сущность твоей души. Нежные, хрупкие, дорогие и очень ароматные.
               [IMG]http://s16.******info/791c044bfcab59abe6f3baec7da1f739.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
*Гениальный-Геннадий*
Увы, не знаю тебя совсем, но присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям. Удачи, она никогда не помешает, любви, она принесёт новую струю в дом, и, конечно друзей - без них просто нельзя.

----------


## Сильва

Леночка-уралочка!
Наша "Поздравлялочка"
Форумские шлёт флюиды:
Позабыть про все обиды,
Быть в хорошем настроеньи,
Запастись на всё терпеньем,
Ловить счастливые моменты,
Иметь очередь клиентов,
Лопату приобрести, 
Чтобы денежки грести.
Пусть сбываются мечты
И весёлой будешь ты!!! [img]http://s10.******info/dd1c1ede0f755c94048f14e9f1af08e9.gif[/img]

----------


## optimistka17

Леночка, Уралочка!
*С Днем рожденья*! Хорошего тебе настроенья!Здоровья крепкого, клиентов щедрых и работы, приносящей удовольствие! :064:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Лена - Уралочка!*
С днём рождения! Счастья, любви, здоровья, удачи! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Гениальный-Геннадий
> Увы, не знаю тебя совсем, но присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям.


благодарю.. а что вам мешает со мною познакомится?

----------


## Уралочка

[QUOTE=Dium;2210269]У нашей *Уралочки* у Еленочки день рождение!!!
Светочка, огромное спасибочки тебе за поздравление и замечательные пожелания!!!:rolleyes: :Vah:  :Aga: 
очень.... ну очень приятно. :Oj: :rolleyes: :Ok: 
С уважением, Елена :flower: kiss :br:  :Vah:

----------


## Уралочка

*Dium, KAlinchik, Ксения Высоцкая, Сильва, optimistka17, Анатольевна, Гениальный-Геннадий, eva-prazdnik,*

 - у меня слов нет, слёзы на глазах наворачиваются. Очень приятно ваше внимание. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ВАМ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ. оказывается у меня очень много друзей!!! какая же я счастливая!!! низкий Вам поклон, милые мои.
спасибо за добрые слова и поддержку на форуме.
на вечерах говорю без остановки, а здесь и написать не могу ничего....... В горле пересохло. Не ожидала. Я Вас всех очень люблю!!! Жаль, что не умею выкладывать красивые картинки(не очень то дружу с компом). Но...... целую и обнимаю Вас.
С уважением, ваша Уралочка :Oj: :smile::rolleyes: :Vah: 

optimistka17 - благодарю за подарок. спасибо

----------


## alevtino4ka

*уралочка*,

ЛЕНОЧКА! 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! 
*Много слов хороших хочется сказать,
Счастья и здоровья пожелать,
Сердцем и душою вечно не стареть,
И прожить на свете много-много лет.
Желаю, чтоб жизнь никогда не кончалась,
Беда и печаль на пути не встречались,
Вечного счастья, хороших друзей,
Успехов, здоровья и солнечных дней!*

----------


## Колесо

*Леночка - Уралочка!* Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!Желаю спокойствия, душевного равновесия и материального благополучия,здоровья и простого женского счастья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

*alevtino4ka,  Колесо (Татьяна),*

Не устаю благодарить!!! Спасибо вам!!! Спасибо за добрые слова и поздравления.
Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ!!! :flower: 
С уважением. Уралочка(Елена)

----------


## naatta

*уралочка*,
 Леночка-Уралочка!!! :flower: 
С Днем тебя рожденьичка!!!:biggrin:
Любви, здоровья тебе и всем родным, удачи в делах и огромного везения!!! :Aga:

----------


## Уралочка

*julia2222(Юлечка),* *naatta (Наталья),*
 спасибо Вам за добрые слова.
Я безумна счастлива, что на форуме есть замечательные люди, которые поддерживают меня. Весь вечер не могла удержаться от слёз радости.
СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!
С уважением, Уралочка :Aga:  :flower: 

*ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ: ЛЮБВИ, СЧАСТЬЯ,ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ВЕСЁЛЫХ  БЛАГОДАРНЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ И ЯРКИХ ВЕЧЕРОВ. ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ И ВСЕГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО!!!
ВЫ, ЛУЧШИЕ - ПОМНИТЕ ОБ ЭТОМ!!!*

----------


## lezi

*уралочка*,
 Леночка с Днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/304192m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

*С Днем рождения, землячка!!!!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

*lezi (Татьянка), Мишкина (Светочка),*
Спасибо Вам огромное за поздравления!!!
С уважением, Елена:wink:

----------


## Ольвия

*уралочка*,
 Поздравляю!!!!!! Огромного женского счастья!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

*уралочка*,


Присоединяюсь!

Девочки, Водолеи, если кого-то не успею поздравить, это не от невнимания, а от банальной нехватки времени!

Поэтому, ВОДОЛЕЙЧИКИ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!

----------


## Курица

*уралочка,*
Порою в имени так много 
Сокрыто тайн. В твоем, Елена, 
Мерцает лунная дорога, 
Где правит тайнами Селена!
Счастья!!!Лунной дорожки к нему!!! И- удачи на нашем Форуме!

----------


## tatusya

Уралочка, С Днем Рождения!
Человек, как звезда, рождается
Средь неясной, тревожной млечности»
В бесконечности начинается,
И кончается в бесконечности.
Поколениями созидается век за веком
Земля нетленная.
Человек, как звезда, рождается,
Чтобы светлее стала Вселенная.
Свети ярким светом, озаряя все вокруг.Счастья и здоровья!

----------


## Уралочка

*Ольвия,(Ольчик), svetlg2 (Светланка),Курица (Татьяна) ,tatusya (Наталья),*СПАСИБО!!!
 КАКАЯ ЖЕ Я СЧАСТЛИВАЯ - НЕ УСТАЮ ОБ ЭТОМ ГОВОРИТЬ!
СПАСИБО МОИ РОДНЫЕ!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ И ДОБРЫЕ СЛОВА!!!
ВАША УРАЛОЧКА:rolleyes::wink:

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
*Дорогие мои форумчане, коллеги!
Спасибо за ваше тепло и внимание.*

*Теплота в окружающем мире…
Что быть может бездонней и шире?
И казалось бы - только согреть
Просто рядом идущих людей…
Просто дать им надежду и веру,
Просто мир разукрасить их мелом…
Почему нам так трудно поверить,
Что тепло обязательно греет.
Не боится не гор и ни бездны,
Но боится – вдруг стать бесполезным…
Греет в стужу и в дождик осенний,
Летом знойным - подарит нам тени…
Оно сильное, мудрое, верное…
Но ранимое, робко-душевное…
Так давайте учится без слез –
Это в шутку, а может всерьез –
Видеть в душах тепла островки…
И касания чьей-то руки…
Тихий шепот, сияние глаз…
Пусть тепло – нежно трогает нас…*

----------


## swinging

*уралочка*,
 Лена! Поздравляю с днюхой!

Это тебе



Удачи!

----------


## Уралочка

*swinging  - Александр*

СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!

Ух ты!!!Обалдеть :Aga: ! Сколько цветов!!! :Vah: !!!

----------


## Irishka

*уралочка*,
 Леночка! Принимай и мои поздравления! Пусть везет тебе во всем! Будь счастлива!

----------


## Уралочка

> *уралочка*,
>  Леночка! Принимай и мои поздравления! Пусть везет тебе во всем! Будь счастлива!


*КАКОЙ ХОРОШЕНЬКИЙ!!! 
СПАСИБОЧКИ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!*

----------


## maknata

*уралочка*,
 Упссс.. я как всегда с опопзданием.. Леночка! С днём рождения тебя! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## черника

*уралочка,*
Леночка! И я с опозданием, но от души :Aga:  поздравляю с Днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Как говорят на Кавказе, пока тебя поздравляют, ты всё ещё Именинник! Счастья тебе, удачи, радости, любви, всего САМОГО- САМОГО!!! :flower:

----------


## Орбита

*уралочка*,

Лена! Если я не опоздала (даже если опоздала, не беда) принимай поздравления от меня лично и от моего мужа Юриса ( он родом из Сатки)!

----------


## Медведик

И от меня ПОООООЗДРРААААААПВЛЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕНИЯ))))))

[img]http://s15.******info/d796fa9d10d6c7dcc9b65e9b291a234d.gif[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*maknata (Наталья), черника (Елена),Орбита (Наталья),Медведик (Елена)* 

*СПАСИБО МНОГО МНОГО РАЗ!!! ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО, ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ!!! И ЭТО ЗДОРОВО
*

----------


## maxim4ik77

Скажите. а у нас на форуме есть Ксении и Оксаны?
Спрашиваю, потому что сегодня православные вспоминают житие и особо почитают Блаженную Ксению Петербуржскую.
Ксении и Оксаны - С днем Ангела вас!!!!!
Удачи и веры в лучшее будущее вам!!! Пусть Ангел вас хранит ото зла и мрака.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*уралочка*,
 Еленочка, С Днем рождения! Исполнения всех желаний и успеха во всех начинаниях


в г. Сатка на ул. Бакальской живет моя любимая свекровь, я была в Сатке один раз, единственное что запомнилось, что там я могла выспаться. Такой уютный тихий, спокойный городок.

----------


## Анатольевна

*maxim4ik77*,
Спасибо, у меня дочь - Ксения.

*КСЕНИИ и ОКСАНЫ !!!*
С днём Ангела, с именинами! Ксения Петербуржская - очень сильная покровительница, её любви хватает на всех.

----------


## Медведик

> Скажите. а у нас на форуме есть Ксении и Оксаны?


Есть...и две из них - постоянные жительницы Территории Добра)))

----------


## Уралочка

> *уралочка*,
>  Еленочка, С Днем рождения! Исполнения всех желаний и успеха во всех начинаниях
> 
> в г. Сатка на ул. Бакальской живет моя любимая свекровь, я была в Сатке один раз, единственное что запомнилось, что там я могла выспаться. Такой уютный тихий, спокойный городок.


СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ!!!
так это же здорово, что в моём городе у вас родственники (я раньше жила по Бакальской 6). Может быть заглянете к нам? Буду рада гостям!!!
 Как соберётесь, пишите на почту. Встретим обязательно :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Мишкина

*Международный день бармена* 
*(День святого Аманда)*

*6 февраля* 
День бармена отмечается 6 февраля в День святого Аманда и стал во многих странах профессиональным праздником барменов и рестораторов. 

Покровитель виноделов и барменов святой Аманд, епископ Маастрихтский (584-679), стал официальным покровителем виноделов, торговцев вином, пивоваров, владельцев баров и ресторанов и, наконец, работников баров (от барменов до посудомоек) из-за своей деятельности по евангелизации винодельческих регионов Франции, Германии и Фландрии.

В России этот праздник в последнее время тоже прижился и с каждым годом становится только популярнее. Ремесло бармена не случайно удостоилось своего собственного календарного праздника. 

Профессия этих людей не менее тяжелая, чем водителей автобусов, учителей и пожарных. Порой бармены проводят на ногах почти целые сутки, помимо этого они отличные психологи, и нередко угадывают любимый напиток клиента с одного взгляда. 



Поздравляйте своих знакомых РЕСТОРАТОРОВ, 
а вам всем по *золотой рыбке* в бокале!!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> (я раньше жила по Бакальской 6


Леночка, как тесен мир! адрес Бакальская, 4. :Ok: Может вы с ней даже и встречались на одной площадке, куда приезжает машина для мусора во дворе. Обязательно планирую, думаю поеду в пост, т.к. мама болеет, летом точно не получится с моими мальчишками, они в августе планируют, а я хочу съездить, повидать ее. Спасибо за приглашение :Aga:

----------


## Уралочка

Спасибо за приглашение :Aga: [/QUOTE]

А вот и мой номер телефона 89222377196. ЗВОНИТЕ КАК ПРИЕДЕТЕ!!!
БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ВСТРЕЧЕ!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Анюша

Уралочка, я как всегда.... :Oj:  с опозданием, но с душой... С ДНЕМ РОждЕния! Самое главное - Любви побольше в сердце.... :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

> Уралочка, я как всегда.... с опозданием, но с душой... С ДНЕМ РОждЕния! Самое главное - Любви побольше в сердце....


*НИЧЕГО СТРАШНОГО. ВЕДЬ ГЛАВНОЕ - ВНИМАНИЕ!
СПАСИБО АНЮШЕНЬКА*

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*tamada-yaroslavl* ,
 с Днём рождения!!! 
Удачи, радости, продуктивного и приятного виртуального и реального общения!!!

----------


## Сильва

Юрий Ярославльский! С Днём рожденья Вас!
Мы желаем счастья дружно Вам сейчас!
Пусть веселье льётся, и душа звенит!
Голова пусть завтра сильно не болит!

----------


## KAlinchik

Юра! Я ,как всегда, третья!
Любви, любви и еще раз любви!!!
С днем рожденья!

----------


## Колесо

Юра, с днем рождения! Удачи, везения, заказов выгодных,любви, здоровья и всего, всего, всего самого наилучшего ...от всей души!

----------


## optimistka17

*С Днем рождения, Юра!* Счастье тебе ,здоровья и успехов во всех делах... :Pivo: 
 Ведь помимо ведения праздников ты еще и фотограф...:biggrin:И судя по выставленным фотографиям- хороший... :flower: 
*Ура твоим талантам...*

----------


## Volodя

Юрий, с днём рождения!
Гуляем:wink:?

----------


## Уралочка

*Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!

С Днём рождения, Юрий!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Не слишком громко кричу?!:eek:*
*Всего наилучшего Вам!!!*

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Сижу открыв рот и обалдеваю!! Впервые узнал о существовании такого раздела (Добавил в избранное), где можно поздравлять. Спасибо Вам всем огромное!!! Сегодня не только Д.Р. но и ровно 2 месяца с моего появления на сайте, своеобразный маленький юбилей. Вот так иногда чисто случайно, на просторах всемирной паутины находишь место, где встречается столько людей, ставших друзьями и единомышленниками. Причем искал минусовки, а нашел столько целеустремленных людей, увлеченных одним общим делом: Дарить людям радость!!!  А это здорово!!
Жаль сам не часто бываю на сайте (правда читая Питерскую тему застрял часов на 7-8. Эмоции переполнили!!!) А в ближайшее время, 27 февраля вообще исчезну на три недели, В Кисловодск, в санаторий уеду, а как там с интернетом, не знаю, хотя ноутбук возьму с собой. (если есть те, кто бывал в Кисловодске, напишите по поводу интернета и т.д.)
И последнее. А как вы узнали про день рождения или это все прочитали на странице. Раскройте секреты. Еще раз всем большое спасибо!!!:rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:
P.S. От всей души поздравляю Уралочку!!! Счастья, любви, настроения и конечно только положительных эмоций!!! Значит мы с Вами водолеи и наши Д.Р. рядом. Требую продолжения банкета и предлагаю вместе виртуально (а дома реально) поднять бокалы за всех наших коллег!!!

----------


## maknata

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Юра! С днём рождения! (везёт же мне в жизни на Юриев - родной брат - Юрий, муж Юрий, вот и однофорумчанин тоже Юрий:smile:) Улыбок, удачи, успеха! :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

maknata СПАСИБО!!! Тезкам приветы из Ярославля от меня!!!

----------


## Лина М.

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Юра, с Днем Рождения! Я с большим интересом прочла Вашу историю в разделе "Кто мы". Это путь Мастера. Желаю Вам всегда быть Мастером.
Низкий поклон городу Ярославлю, откуда берет начало наша фамилия. Отец моего мужа родом родом из Ярославской губернии, где и сейчас живут близкие родственники.
Еще раз С днем Рождения!:smile: :flower:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
* ЮРИЙ!* 
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

----------


## tatusya

Юра! С днем рождения!
Пусть сбываются все твои мечты,
И будь всегда счастливым в этой жизни ты!
http://*********ru/407191.jpg

----------


## Курица

*Юрий*, примите и мои поздравления! 
Желаю Вам дорожить каждой минутой, проведенной с друзьями, с добрыми людьми...НЕ СПЕШИТЬ жить...СУМЕТЬ, НЕ ЗАБЫТЬ  сказать  "люблю", "прости","моя ты дорогая"...

_Полжизни мы теряем из-за спешки. 
Спеша, не замечаем мы подчас 
Ни лужицы на шляпке сыроежки, 
Ни боли в глубине любимых глаз... 
И лишь, как говорится, на закате, 
Средь суеты, в плену успеха, вдруг, 
Тебя безжалостно за горло схватит 
Холодный, неподвластный нам испуг: 
Жил на бегу, за призраком в погоне, 
В сетях забот и неотложных дел... 
А может главное - и проворонил... 
А может главное - и проглядел... 
Цените жизнь, и каждое мгновенье 
Палитрой красок засверкает серый мир 
Не нужно масок, горьких заблуждений... 
Не нужно бесконечных жалоб, что нет сил. 
Постой! Остановись! Хоть на секунду, 
Куда спешишь, чего опять забыл.... 
Остановись, взгляни на это небо, 
На солнце или дождь, что утром лил... 
И улыбнись всему и всем, - поверь не сложно! 
Пока не поздно...И на это хватит сил!_

----------


## Irishka

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Юрий! С днем рождения тебя и с маленьким юбилеем пребывания на форуме! Оставайся с нами подольше!

----------


## Уралочка

> P.S. От всей души поздравляю Уралочку!!! Счастья, любви, настроения и конечно только положительных эмоций!!! Значит мы с Вами водолеи и наши Д.Р. рядом. Требую продолжения банкета и предлагаю вместе виртуально (а дома реально) поднять бокалы за всех наших коллег!!!


С удовольствием, Юрий!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Vah: :

Спасибоkuku :Aga: 
 (к сожалению, ну совсем не умею выкладывать картинки:frown:, а бокальчик поднимаю за водолейчиков :Ok: ) :Aga: :tongue: :Oj:

----------


## Раюшка

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям наших Водолейчиков - Юры (Тамада-Ярославль) и Лены (Уралочки).
Море удачи вам и дачу у моря!:smile:

----------


## Dium

*C днем рождения, Юрий!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Юрий, присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Как Водолей Водолею желаю всего самого наилучшего! :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

*tamada-yaroslavl,*
*Юрий! С Днем рождения!!!*

----------


## maxim4ik77

А завтра международный день СТОМАТОЛОГА! а завтра день Ивана!
Есть у кого знакомые стоматологи? - поздравьте!

завтра утренний эфир начну с песни стоматологов из кинофильма-кинокомедии "День выборов" (есть там такая чуднАя весчица). Прикиньте - понедельник, ранее утро, в эфире песня про стоматологов. Хорошо начинается рабочая неделя.
Чего всем и желаю.

----------


## Irishka

Ну так с праздником всех, с днем стоматолога! Всем голивудских улыбок, но при этом как можно реже посещать их, стоматологов!
*maxim4ik77*,
 Ванечку поздравь от меня!

А сегодня именины Аркадия, Марии, Федора. Марья точно у нас есть. С именинами!

----------


## Курица

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех нас(имеющих зубы):wink: с днем стоматологов!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/422585m.jpg[/IMG]

*И- немного "зубного" юмора:*

_Вставная челюсть - лучшее средство от кариеса.
Держи язык за зубами мудрости.
Если зуб на зуб не попадает, значит, вы у стоматолога.
Новые зубы - это навсегда забытые старые.
Чаще всего обращаются к стоматологу те, кто не умеют держать язык за зубами._

----------


## Volodя

Ха , спасибо, щяс по этому поводу цензурку выложу, Можно ? (Чур никто не обижается) И на весах минусы не ставит:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/395961.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

SONYA_07 ; alevtino4ka ; tatusya ; Курица ; Irishka ; Раюшка ; Dium ; Анатольевна ; Мишкина!!! 
Спасибо Вам всем за теплые слова, праздник продолжается!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

> праздник продолжается!!!


Ооо! Мне знаешь, как приятно было, когда меня неделю на форуме поздравляли!!!
Настроение было - :Ok:

----------


## lezi

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Юрий 

 Хоть и с опозданиемно прими и от меня поздравления с Днем рождения!!!!

----------


## SOK_89

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ЮРИЙ!!!


_Пришли на день рожденья к Юре,
А здесь гостей уж - миллион:
Наш Юра не бывает смурным -
Всегда открыт и весел он.
Фигурой, ликом он античен,
Характером неукротим,
Он всем на свете симпатичен,
А кем-то до смерти любим!
И посему желаем Юре,
Тост говоря с большим трудом,
Чтоб было все всегда в ажуре,
Любви и счастья - полон дом!!!_

Удачи тебе :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Еще раз спасибо Вам и снимаю шляпу, кланяюсь перед дамами!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Дорогая моя подруженька, Иришка Бафф*

Поздравляю тебя, солнечный человечек, с Днем рождения!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть каждый день приносит большие и маленькие радости! Жизни яркой, полной, приятной и безбедной тебе! Пусть все получается и все удается! 
Любви, успеха, славы, денег и опять любви тебе!  :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Юрий Ярославльский!*
*с великим праздником. С рождением....*

----------


## Курица

*Богиня мирной жизни – Ира!* 
*Тебя поздравить мы должны! 
Ты рождена во имя мира, 
И вопреки грозе войны!

У греков Ира – миротворец, 
У нас – красавица — отпад! 
И ни один на рынке горец 
От Иры не отводит взгляд!

Да что там горцы! Все мужчины 
На Иру глядя, тают вмиг! 
И познакомиться причину 
С ней ищет всякий, кто мужик!

Сегодня Ирин день рожденья, 
И пожелать мы ей хотим, - 
Любви, удачи, вдохновенья, 
И много счастья на пути!*

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Иришка Бафф*
Так не хочется писать обыденных стихов, а авторских увы у меня нет, поэтому прими пожалуйста эту открытку с моими наилучшими пожеланиями ДОБРА, СВЕТА и МИРА....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Умную, интеллигентную, славную Иришку Бафф поздравляю с Днем рождения! Пусть твои детки только радуют тебя, пусть Сергей смотрит на тебя с таким же обожанием, как и всегда. Будь счастлива, любима, востребованна. Хорошим людям всегда сопутствует удача! Да будет ТАК!

----------


## tatusya

Иринку поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Прекрасна, искренна, желанна,
С горячей искоркой в глазах.
Устроить может все Иринка —
И дом, и праздника размах. Будь счастлива , дорогая, а главное будь здорова!

----------


## optimistka17

И вновь поздравительные слова и вновь пожелания мира, счастья, здоровья ,добра...
*Иришка!* Пусть твой праздник будет  светлым и радостным.
*С Днем рождения тебя, дорогая!* 
[img]http://s.******info/05fa5bfcc8844e4fbe129051d519f8ca.gif[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*ИРИНКА, водолейчик наш!!!!!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* (ой, по моему я опять расшумелась,раскричалась на весь форум:eek:)

*Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной, и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
И доброй, и строгой, и слабой, и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилье.
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра*

С уважением, Елена :flower:

----------


## Марья

Иришка, не прощу себе, что проспала и не успела поздравить тебя ПЕРВОЙ, упустила такое преимущество своего часового пояса....:frown::smile:
Но все равно, я очень рада *поздравить тебя с Днем рождения*!!! Пусть сегодняшний февральский денек будет очень счастливым! Небо самым синим, солнце самым ярким, снег самым белым, а настроение самым радостным!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ирочка, с Днём рождения! 
Удачи, радости, здоровья, осуществления всех планов и исполнения всех желаний!!!

----------


## Dium

*Иришка, Мария (marry)*
C ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Мои поздравления Ирине с Днем рождения и присоединения к коллегам!!!

----------


## Сильва

Ирочка, с Днём рождения!!! Здоровья, счастья, любви, всего самого доброго!!![img]http://s2.******info/e7ab30e881f812a30f121590db5ebba1.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик

Ириша!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Будь всегда такой же улыбчивой) [img]http://s16.******info/bc9848a0411b061f6b090596140db296.gif[/img]

Такой же грациозной) [img]http://s15.******info/b9c18d9b9a06731e305c40c3f71adf23.gif[/img]

Такой же энергичной [img]http://s15.******info/86cae8e055c13fb5e4a7cc4c1cdde52e.gif[/img]

И конечно же ЛЮБИМОЙ семьёй и друзьями!!![img]http://s15.******info/198fbb8e3ffdbc76bc718b2b2a33de92.gif[/img]

----------


## черника

ИРИНА! С Днём Рождения!  Радости :flower: , удачи :flower: , здоровья :flower: , любви :flower: , вдохновения :flower: , хорошего настроения :flower:  и всего самого наилучшего :flower: !

----------


## maknata

Ириша! С днём рождения!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогая именинница! Иринка! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
[IMG]http://*********ru/444130.png[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Ириша поздравляю с Днем рождения! чтоб сегодня было лучше чем вчера, но хуже чем завтра! :smile: творческого вдохновения и здоровья! :flower:

----------


## SOK_89

Желаем, чтобы у Ириши-
Таков сегодняшний наш тост-
Долларов было три перины
И голодала - только в пост!!!

С днем рождения, Ирина! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Иринка, с Днем рождения!!!!!

----------


## manja

Иринка с днем рождения.....
Пусть каждый день у тебя начинается и заканчивается улыбкой....
СЧастья тебе....

----------


## Ольвия

Ириша!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Ириша!С днем варенья тебя!
Желаю тебе всего только самого-самого наилучшего!
Появляйся почаще, а  то мы скучаем!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*уралочка*,
*Svetllana*,
*optimistka17*,
*Katjatja*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*maknata*,
*черника*,
*Медведик*,
*Сильва*,
*tamada-yaroslavl*,
*Dium*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
*Марья*,
*Ксения Высоцкая*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Ольвия*,
*manja*,
*Анюша*,
*SOK_89*,
*innca*,
 и *Курочка!* спасибо вам огромное!вы все такие разные ,такие далёкие-близкие,родные и любимые! СПАСИБО ВАМ! Простите,что мало пишу сейчас-обещаю,исправится...:smile:

----------


## Мишкина

А я почти все проспала.... как эта черепаха....:biggrin:
Но поздравляю тебя от всей души!!!
*Ирочка!!! С Днем рождения!!!!*

----------


## Зажигалочка

Ирина! С Днем рождения!
Посмотришь в зеркало - какая красота!
Ты фея, ты - волшебница! Мечта
любого ты художника, поэта.
И даришь всем вокруг так много света!
Ты солнце вносишь в дом и в путь любой.
Ты зажигаешь смехом души наши.
Мужчины все любуются тобой,
а женщины твердят, что нету краше.
Смех глаз, и яркость губ, и блеск волос,
спортивная и стройная фигура.
Как можно быть такою - вот вопрос.
Красивой, как рассветнейшее утро!
Как нимфа, как Венера, как весна.
Любого слова для тебя так мало! :flower:

----------


## lezi

*Иринка Бафф*,
 Ирочка с Днем рождения!!!
Богиня мирной жизни – Ира! 
Тебя поздравить мы должны! 

Ты рождена во имя мира, 

И вопреки грозе войны!




У греков Ира – миротворец, 

У нас – красавица — отпад! 

И ни один на рынке горец 

От Иры не отводит взгляд!




Да что там горцы! Все мужчины 

На Иру глядя, тают вмиг! 

И познакомиться причину 

С ней ищет всякий, кто мужик!




Сегодня Ирин день рожденья, 

И пожелать мы ей хотим, - 

Любви, удачи, вдохновенья, 

И много счастья на пути!

[IMG]http://*********ru/49597m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Иринка Бафф*,
С днём рождения! Всего наилучшего! :flower:

----------


## Петровна

ИРИШКА!!!!!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


Здоровья тебе и твоим близким!!!

Жаль,  что ты не смогла приехать в Питер, но  мы еще  ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО встретимся  [img]http://s4.******info/dc8f64ae87af0d5791d67831dbe28799.gif[/img]

----------


## olgaring

Ира , Ирочка , Иришка , Иринка , Ирчик , Ирунчик , Иришечка - поз--дра----вля---ю

----------


## цветок

Ирочка! С днём рождения?Счастья,здоровья,успехов всегда и во всём!


[img]http://s16.******info/b3cd17f3c7b82912eac47f7fde070dd3.gif[/img]

----------


## Volodя

*Ирина Меткина (Бафф)!!!*,

----------


## Irishka

*Иринка Бафф*,
 Иринка, тезка! С днем рождения тебя! Говорят, Ирина-мир. Неси мир всем окружающим! И при это сама живи в мире и согласии!
Тебе от меня

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Иринка Бафф*,
* Ирина!* 
*С днём рождения!* 
*Всего тебе самого доброго!
*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Ребята, до дня Свтого Валентина совсем немного, вчера нашла стихотворение, которое зацепило, выставляю Вам
В голове сплошная охренелость – 
не могу сказать определённо, 
быть любимой или быть влюблённой – 
кем бы быть мне более хотелось?.. 

Быть любимой – слушать охи-вздохи 
и в любви признанья на скамейке, 
чувства – это те же батарейки, 
чуть подсели, вот и охи плохи... 

Быть любимой – вроде бы плацебо, 
быть любимой – вроде бы не мало; 
это как бы дать хохлушке сало, 
но не дать под сало крошки хлеба... 

Быть влюблённой – бегать к телефону, 
дёргаясь от каждого звоночка; 
грызть подушку ночью в одиночку, 
чтоб не разбудить соседей стоном... 

Быть влюблённой – чувством безответным 
распалять несчастное сердечко; 
быть конкретной дурой и овечкой, 
плакать безнадёжно, беспредметно... 

Быть влюблённой – лампа без накала, 
быть влюблённой – Солнышко без неба; 
стол дубовый ломится от хлеба, 
только к хлебу нет ни грамма сала... 

Тот, кто назовёт меня вороной, 
будет просто чёрствою скотиной – 
в этот день святого Валентина 
быть хочу любимой и влюблённой... 
_клуб молодых поэтов России_

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ой, похоже, что, если успею, то первая поздравлю нашу *Ларисочку* *с Днём рождения*!!! 
Здоровья, любви, радости, почаще навещать форум и всегда так же шикарно улыбаться, как на фото в кабинете:biggrin:!

----------


## optimistka17

*Ларисочка*, пропажа наша дорогая... Загуляла у музыкантов и в Свободном общении. А тебя здесь помнят и ждут 
 И *с Днем рождения* поздравляют! И слов поздравительных, добрых и славных припасли вагон и маленькую тележку... Бери помощников и забирай всё, что только тебе предназначено...[img]http://s16.******info/f8d608fd2d03547ade4bdd56d034d467.gif[/img][img]http://s16.******info/07f8901c289f29774950cee88158738b.gif[/img][img]http://s16.******info/9609cdcd7d49861d1f9b1e6abc9342cc.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

*ЛАРИСОНЧИК!!!*
Как приятно видеть ТЕБЯ, и видеть улыбающейся!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/407052m.jpg[/IMG]

*Достойней в жизни не отыщешь приза, 
Чем женщина по имени Лариса. 
И в этот день, чудесный день рожденья, 
Вас созерцать - сплошное наслажденье. 
Удел того, кто с Вами будет рядом, - 
Вас прожигать неутоленным взглядом. 
Я Вам желаю до крутых седин, 
Притягивать к себе глаза мужчин!*

_Поздравляю всех окружающих тебя людей с твоим появлением на свет!!!_

----------


## черника

Обычно третьей поздравляет Алина,  но сегодня мне посчастливилось:biggrin
Ларисочка!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! удачи, вдохновения, прекрасного настроения, побольше праздников, красивых и радостных, любви и исполнения желаний!kisskisskiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :br:  :br:  :br: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ну вот, пока я писала, уже Таня вклинилась :Vah: 
Так что я уже четвёртая. Ещё раз с Днём рождения!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Ларисочка!Дорогая моя!От всей души хочу поздравить тебя с днем твоего рождения!!!
Хочу пожелать тебе счастья,здоровья,удачи и любви!!! :flower: 
Ларис,возвращайся к нам,а?Очень тебя не хватает.... :Tu:

----------


## manja

ЛАРИСОЧКА
и я тоже хочу поздравить тебя дорогая моя....
Желаю тебе счастья и добра....
море света.... и любви
Возвращайся к нам, пожалуйста...
ВСпоминаю о тебе.... 
Целую........

----------


## Анюша

Ларисочка! Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!! :flower:  Счастья :Ok:  Счастья :flower: : Счастья  :br:  Счастьяkiss  Счастья :Vah:

----------


## Dium

*ЛАРИСОЧКА*
С днем рождения!!!!

----------


## tataluna

***

Поздравить с днем Ангела *Лару* желаем:
Пусть труд ее будет всегда уважаем,
Поддержан друзьями, понятен, любим, -
Ведь Лара живет только делом своим
 :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Иринка Бафф,
Ирина, в твоём  имени - весь мир,
А взор туманит пыль галактик дальних,
И нет лица нежнее и печальней,
В изгибе губ - молчания печать,
ты словно ангел, вся - очарованье,
И кто бы мог подумать, что Земля
Еще родит подобные созданья,
 :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ларисочка!!! Конечно же, и я спешу тебя поздравить!!!*
Счастья, любви, благополучия, взаимопонимания в семье, творческих успехов! 
Спасибо за доброту и отзывчивость!
[IMG]http://*********ru/398877m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Ларисочка!
загляни к нам! 
посмотри,что тебя не забыли!
и пусть ты больше у музыкантов.но...
здесь ты тоже нужна!!!!
поздравляю тебя! солнышко! свети нам ! и пусть твой свет озаряет наш форум и раздел"для ведущих"!

----------


## Уралочка

*С большим удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!*

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЕМ ЛАРИСОЧКА!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* :Aga:  :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Ларочка, я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Думала, где лучше тебя поздравить - в одноклассниках или здесь? Решила все-таки здесь - как надежда, что ты не покинула нас навсегда, что заглядываешь тихонько и скромненько...
Ларусь, пусть в твоей жизни будет только сплошной позитив! От трудностей никуда не деться, но пусть эти трудности тоже будут позитивными, заставляющими творить, искать, не сдаваться!!! Здоровья тебе, твоим близким!!!  :flower:   :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Ларочка! Присоединяюсь! Счастья, любви и всего самого лучшего!!!

Сегодня пятница-13ое... Кого поздрвить?...

Всемнам счастья и всего чего хотим!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Ларисочка, душа моя! С днём рождения тебя!!! Прости, так редко заглядываю на форум, что чуть было не пропустила твой день рождения...
Что пожелать тебе? Чтобы искра твоего таланта зажигала вокруг огни веселья и любви.


Иринка Бафф!  И тебя с днём рождения поздравляю! Желаю тебе в твоей работе достичь больших высот, и, надеюсь, мы увидим тебя на одном из центральных каналов ТВ. Но даже, если ты этого и не захочешь, то будь для многих маячком. Ведь ТЫ ПРОФИ! И я очень рада знакомству с тобой.

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## maknata

Лариса! С днёи рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## jpligunova

:flower: Уважаемые форумчане!Надвигается День всех влюбленных и друзей,поздравляю Вас всех-всех-всехс этим днем,и пусть Вас накроет волна любви,добра и благополучия! :flower:

----------


## Irishka

С днем влюбленных, дорогие мои форумчане! Любите и будьте любимы!Любовь окрыляет, придает силы, заставляет радоваться жизни, а это так здорово!
ЛЮБИТЕ!!! :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*В любви признания повсюду,
Цветы, улыбки вновь и вновь!   
Давайте мы поверим в чудо -
Сегодня царствует любовь!
Международный день влюбленных
Мы с вами будем отмечать!
И всех, любовью окрыленных,
Мы будем нынче поздравлять!
Желаю аромата лилий
И роз прелестных красоты!
Желаю, чтоб всегда любили,
Чтоб исполнялись все мечты!
Желаю вам большого счастья,
Взаимности желаю вновь!
И в этот день, такой прекрасный,
 Пусть в мире царствует любовь*

----------


## KAlinchik

Сошлись однажды в день один
(Для нас теперь уже старинный)
Святой красавец Валентин
И проститутка Магдалина.
Теперь не важно, на кого
Желанье первым накатило
Но Магдалина...ну, того...
Ну обслужила Валентина.
И был вопрос её простой
И был он задан осторожно:
"О, Валентин! Ведь Вы - святой!
Скажите, разве это можно?"
На что святой махнул рукой
И ей ответствовал беспечно:
"Сегодня это... день такой!
А так-то - нет, нельзя конечно".
До ссамой ночи их тандем
Стонал вполне определенно
Так и назвали этот день,
Стыдливо пояснив "влюбленных".
Желаю всем любить, влюбляться,
Жениться, сексом заниматься.
Затем плодиться, размножаться,
И сексом также заниматься.
Работе с жаром отдаваться,
А после - сексом заниматься.
Благами жизни наслаждаться
И сексом рьяно заниматься.
Всего, о чем мечтал, дождаться,
А сексом все же заниматься.
И перед возрастом не сдаться! -
Стареть, но сексом заниматься


Мальчики и девочки!!!Всех-всех с праздником!!!!( и никогда не отказывайте себе в удовольствии!:biggrin:)

----------


## olgaring

Всех, всех, всех.....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Мне муж дарит цветы строго только 7 апреля, в день рождения нашей семьи, а сегодня он - яростный ненавистник домашних растений, принес мне горшочек с крокусом. Такое нежное фиолетовое чудо! Я желаю вам всем, дорогие коллеги, любить и быть любимыми. Пусть частичка весны войдет в ваш дом и ваше сердце

На моем крокусе только один цветок, а у вас пусть будет больше.

----------


## ПУХОВА

Такой приятный  день  сегодня,
пусть все будут любимы, давайте дарить Валентинки, поцелуи, объятия , ведь любовь нам добавит и здоровья, и доброты, и улыбок ! Всех, всех поздравляю !!!!
:smile:

----------


## Шапокляк

С праздником!!!  :034: 
Всем любящим и любимым посвящается:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

[IMG]http://*********ru/398914.jpg[/IMG]
ЛЮБОВНИКИ	Н.Гумилев
	Любовь их душ родилась возле моря,
В священных рощах девственных наяд,
Чьи песни вечно-радостно звучат,
С напевом струн, с игрою ветра споря.

Великий жрец... Страннее и суровей
Едва ль была людская красота,
Спокойный взгляд, сомкнутые уста
И на кудрях повязка цвета крови.

Когда вставал туман над водной степью,
Великий жрец творил святой обряд,
И танцы гибких, трепетных наяд
По берегу вились жемчужной цепью.

Средь них одной, пленительней, чем сказка,
Великий жрец оказывал почет.
Он позабыл, что красота влечет,
Что опьяняет красная повязка.

И звезды предрассветные мерцали,
Когда забыл великий жрец обет,
Ее уста не говорили "нет",
Ее глаза ему не отказали.

----------


## Медведик

С праздником ВСех Влюблённых!!!!! А все мы без исключения влюблены в этот ФОРУМ и ту атмосферу, что он дарит!!!!!! 
Спасибо вам - что вы стали частью мой жизни!!!!!!!
Любите и будьте ЛЮБИМЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сильва

Всех с праздником! И пусть на дереве любви цвету прекрасные цветы круглый год 24 часа в сутки! [img]http://s5.******info/c571888d270dc9b9573db1796a8a894a.gif[/img]

----------


## Ладушка

Моя валентинка моим друзьям, каждому лично.... Чмок чмок чмок
[IMG]http://*********ru/411204.gif[/IMG]
С праздником, дорогие!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Всех поздравляю!!!!! Любви и счастья!!!:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ!Єто середечко , поздравления и наилучшие пожелания передает нам дружественный форум Тамада +:
[IMG]http://*********ru/427591m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/396871.gif[/IMG]
Эту песенку моего знакомого предлагаю  в качестве подарка всем влюбленным. Он у нас на форуме под ником Nikadim:smile:
http://files.mail.ru/EVI91K

----------


## Уралочка

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ДНЁМ СВЯТОГО ВАЛЕНТИНА!!!*
*Любите 
любимых, Влюбляйтесь в любимых, Тянитесь к любимым, Цените их, милых. 
Спешите к любимым, Всегда, без оглядки, Несите любимым Букетов охапки, 
Ревнуйте  любимых, Поэмы читайте, Целуйте любимых, В объятиях сжимайте. 
Шепчите им нежные, Полные страсти, слова, чтоб они зажигались от 
счастья. Дарите им звезды, Мечтайте и грейте,  Хоть это непросто, 
Смогите, сумейте. Любите любимых Щедрее и чутче, И сами увидите  - 
Жизнь станет лучше* :flower:  :Oj:  :Ok:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Поздравляю всех с Днём Святого Валентина !* 
*Любви и счастья всем !* 
*Все начинается с любви: 
И озаренье, и работа 
Глаза цветов, глаза ребенка -
Все начинается с любви!

Все начинается с любви:
Мечта и страх, вино и порох, 
Трагедия, тоска и подвиг -
Все начинается с любви!*  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Всех с праздником! и Всем праздника в любви и праздничной любви в Жизни!!!!

----------


## Volodя

Всех с праздником!!! А у нас уже верба...[IMG]http://*********ru/450129.jpg[/IMG]Это Вам!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки и мальчики!!!! поздравляю всех с праздником!!! желаю любить и быть любимыми всегда !!!! :flower:  :Oj:  :flower:  :Oj:  :flower: 




*ВСЕМ  СЧАСТЬЯ И ЛЮБВИ!!!!*

----------


## Марисоль

Всех  - с Днем влюбленных!!!

Мне гворят:
нету такой любви.
Мне говорят:
Как все ,
Так и ты живи!
Больно многого хочешь,
нету людей таких!
Зря ты только морочишь 
И себя и других!
Говорят: зря грустишь ,
зря не ешь и не спишь.
не глупи!
Все равно ведь уступишь,
Так уж лучше сейчас 
уступи!
... А она есть.
Есть.
Есть.
А она - здесь,
здесь,
здесь,
в сердце моем
теплым живет птенцом,
В жилах моих 
жгучим течет свинцом.
Это она - светом в моих глазах,
Это она - солью в моих слезах,
Зрение, слух мой,
грозная сила моя,
солнце мое,
горы мои , моря!
От забвенья  - защита,
от лжи и неверья - броня...
Если ее не будет,
Не будет меня!
Мне говорят:
Нету такой любви!
Мне говорят: 
Как все, так и ты живи!
А я никому души
не дам потушить!
А я живу так , как все 
Когда-нибудь будут жить!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

Поздравляю Всех с Днем Влюбленных!!!

*ЛЮБОВЬ ДОЛГОТЕРПИМА И МИЛОСЕРДНА,
ЛЮБОВЬ НЕ ПРИВОЗНОСИТ И НЕ ГОРДИТСЯ,
ЛЮБОВЬ НЕ РОБЩЕТ,НЕ МЫСЛИТ ЗЛА
ОНА НЕ ИЩЕТ СВОЕГО И НЕ БЕСЧИНСТВУЕТ.
ЛЮБОВЬ НЕ РАДУЕТСЯ НЕ ПРАВДЕ,НО САРАДУЕТСЯ ИСТИНЕ И ВЕДЕТ К СВЕТУ.
ЛЮБОВЬ ВСЕ ПОКРЫВАЕТ,И ВСЕГДА,В ЛЮБОМ ПРОЯВЛЕНИИ БЛАГОСЛАВЕННА * 

[IMG]http://*********ru/455272.jpg[/IMG]


Vladimir- спасибо за вербу:smile:

----------


## Масяня

> А у нас уже





> верба...



Издеваешься, а у нас - 39, вот уже вторая неделя мороз не спадает, рекорд этого периода - 47.

Но: ЭТО НЕ МЕШАЕТ НАМ ИМЕТЬ ГОРЯЧИЕ СЕРДЦА, КОТОРЫЕ МЫ ДАРИМ ВСЕМ ДОБРЫМ, ИСКРЕННИМ И ОБОЖАЕМЫМ ДРУЗЬЯМ!!!

Друзья, мы поднимаем свой бокал за вас, за любовь и за очень дорогих нам ВАЛЕНТИН, мою мамочку и Сашину мамочку. Вот так нам повезло.

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Но: ЭТО НЕ МЕШАЕТ НАМ ИМЕТЬ ГОРЯЧИЕ СЕРДЦА


да))) одни сердца уже я отправила вам)))

вот еще:
[IMG]http://*********ru/424557.gif[/IMG]

Счастья вам, Любви, Солнца, Тепла, Уюта, Нежности, Поцелуев, Улыбок, исполнения Желаний, Веселья, Праздников, Бантиков, Фееричности, Секса, Влюбленных глаз, Пенных ванн, Конфет, Фруктов, Сладости, Страсти, Цветов, Садовников:wink:, Песен, Яркости и САМОГО САМОГО ХОРОШЕГО дорогие Форумчане!!! :flower:  :flower:  :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/422509.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Всех с праздником!!!Лучше поздно,чем никогда.Желаю всем:

"С любимыми не расставайтесь!..."

----------


## lezi

:007: И действительно,лучше поздно,чем никогда.
Всех,всех,всех с Днем Валентина!!!!!

Желаю чтобы  в 21 веке
Жила бы в вас,как в древнем человеке,
Томила мысли,волновала кровь
Кокетка и капризница-Любовь!!!!!

 :007:  :019:

----------


## optimistka17

*Ура!* К *Светочке элджи* вернулось её исконно-родное имя!!!!!!!!
 С нами *МАСЯНЯ!!!!!!!!!* *УРА!!!!!!!!!!*[img]http://s16.******info/87d80d45f5aa00629108944368948da6.gif[/img]

----------


## _Лесюня_

Здравствуйте Всем!!!
ПОздравляю Вас с Днем Спонтанного Проявления Доброты!!!

Добро устроено хитро,
Хитро придумано добро:

Его не купишь, не займёшь,
И не прицепишь, словно брошь...

Не могут злато, серебро
Стать суррогатом на добро.

Добро не селится в глуши – 
Оно есть зеркало души!

А щедрость – у добра сестра,
Сестра той щедростью добра!

Но не живи, мой друг, хитро – 
Дари без выгоды Добро!

URL=http://radikal.ru/F/i067.radikal.ru/0902/a9/495b4497d434.jpg.html][/URL]





Желаю Вам, дорогие форумчане, Добра окружающих вас людей, Нежности, Любви, 
Хорошего настроения, Тепла и Терпения!!! Пусть судьба будет к вам милостлива!!!

Очень вас люблю!!!
ваша О_Лесюня

----------


## Ладушка

http://video.mail.ru/mail/karelina-n...580/14505.html
Всех с праздником!   :flower:

----------


## Volodя

Мне шепнули на ухо, что сегодня день рождения у VictorH ! Викор ! От всей души желаю Вам в первую очередь* ЗДОРОВЬЯ*! И ещё счастья , много счастья!

----------


## VictorH

*Volodя*, :br:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Виктор, с рождением. Всех тебе благ.*

----------


## manja

*VictorH*,
 и от меня прими поздравления
с днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

*!!!!!!Привет Всем форумчанам!!!!*

Хочу Пожелать ОТЛИЧНОГО настроение на всю ВТОРУЮ половину  недели!!!


Виктор - тебе отдельный :flower:

----------


## olgaring

*VictorH*,
 Виктор , счастья Вам в Ваш день рождения . Пусть всё о чём задумывается быстро сбывается .

----------


## alevtino4ka

*VictorH*,
* С днём рождения!*
*Здоровья, счастья и всего доброго!*

----------


## Медведик

*VictorH*,
С днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ЛЮБВИ, СчАСТЬЯ и богатырского ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!!!
И пусть в душе звучит прекрасная МУЗЫКА)))
[img]http://s13.******info/6e81914a024c524fb7c211a06057940f.gif[/img]

----------


## Колесо

*VictorH*С днем рождения!!! 
Удачи, везения и успехов в вашем деле!Весеннего настроения!

----------


## optimistka17

*VictorH*,
*с Днем Рожденья, с днем варенья**Счастья, здоровья,*
*Хорошего настроенья...*
[img]http://s2.******info/0c1a044613cb13500461dfd3bb951dab.gif[/img]

----------


## manja

ЖАНУЛЬКА
Я хочу поздравить тебя и в первую очередь себя 
с тем, что мы можем снова нормально общаться и что ты здесь.... на форуме снова....
[IMG]http://*********ru/474569m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*VictorH*,
 C Днём рождения!!! Спасибо за отзывчивость и доброжелательность! Пусть эти замечательные качества возвращаются сторицей!!! Удачи, здоровья, радости, исполнения всех желаний и чтоб душа пела :br: !!!

----------


## Курица

*VictorH*,
с Днем рождения, ДОБРЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!
_Мулцумэск_ за то, что ты есть на Форуме и дай Бог тебе здоровья на долгие годы!

----------


## Анатольевна

*VictorH*,
Виктор! С днём рождения! Здоровья - прежде всего, благополучия и удачи!

----------


## VictorH

*Ксения Высоцкая*, :flower: 
*manja*, :flower: 
*olgaring*, :flower: 
*alevtino4ka*, :flower: 
*Медведик*, :flower: 
*Колесо*, :flower: 
*optimistka17*, :flower: 
*eva-prazdnik*, :flower: 
*Курица*, :flower: 
*Анатольевна*, :flower: 
 Я ошарашен  !!!!Спасибо всем за добрые пожелания!Постараюсь оправдать Ваше доверие.Да будет так,как Вы мне пожелали

----------


## Djazi

*VictorH*,
* ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! И желаю ЗДОРОВЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ И ДОСТАТКА.
Спасибо за доброту*

----------


## Dium

*VictorH*, *Cu ziua de naştere*
_Un ocean de sanatate, Un munte de noroc, Un camion cu bani, Si un sincer: "LA MULTI ANI!_
:smile:

*Перевод*- С днем рождения! (океан здоровья, горы удачи, грузовик денег, и от всей души - Много лет жизни)!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Cu ziua de naştere
> Un ocean de sanatate, Un munte de noroc, Un camion cu bani, Si un sincer: "LA MULTI ANI!


:eek::eek::eek: Ого... Откуда ?!

----------


## Ларисочка

Девочки,спасибо всем огромное и горячее за ваши теплые слова в мой адрес!!!! Я бы и не знала,что здесь столько приятного,если бы Дюймовочка не прислала мне ссылку.Спасибо,Светик!!! Всем любви и счастья! Фотки с моей днюхи можете посмотреть в Свободном общении,в теме,где меня поздравляют:)

----------


## tataluna

VictorH

ЛЮБВИ,РАДОСТИ,УДАЧИ :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*VictorH*,
С опозданием, но всё равно, *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ*, добрый и отзывчивый человек!!!! Пусть всё у тебя удаётся! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

*VictorH*,
 Виктор, я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Вы и мне неоднократо помогали, за что огромное спасибо и наилучшие пожелания!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Курица

Доброе утро, Форум! 
У каждого человека есть особый день в году, когда он, просыпаясь утром, как-то по-иному смотрит на прожитую им жизнь...Это день его рождения. И, чем мы, женщины, становимся старше, (ИМХО), тем меньше мы любим этот день. Но-если о ТЕБЕ в этот день помнят, значит, не зря ты пришел в наш неспокойный мир.
Сегодня родилась форумчанка, не ввевшая в календарь памятных дат на нашем Форуме своего дня рождения, но...я-то знаю, что сегодня, 20 февраля, только в прошлом веке, в одно из десятилетий, отмеченных впоследствии улыбкой первого космонавта Гагарина, появилась на свет девочка, голосок которой, столь звонкий от рождения, крепчая сгодами, привлекал к себе внимание людей...Эта девочка, подрастая, превратилась в красавицу девушку...А сейчас она-мама замечательного сына, с которым ее связыват очень теплые и близкие (что, к сожалению, бывает не всегда у других матерей!), отношения.Это очень теплый, светлый и добрый человек, веселый, жизнерадостный, альтруистичный, простой и добродушный.Рядом с нею понимаешь, что никакие свинцовые мерзости нашей жизни не задушат доброту, красоту, любовь и ГАРМОНИЮ. Именно такой ник выбрала она себе на нашем Форуме.
И именно ее мы начинаем сегодня поздравлять!
Итак, первый сюрприз!
http://files.mail.ru/STEJDT 

Марина! К этому сюрпризу имеют отношение люди разных национальностей, проживающие в разных странах, но они счастливо объединились, чтобы прислать тебе этот звуковой привет: итальянский композитор 60-х годов прошлого века, когда была очень популярна песенка "Марина", которую пела Кл. Вилла; молдавский добрый человек-форумчанин Виктор, лужская жительница-форумчанка Эльвира(Мэри Эл)...Все мы тебя поздравляем этой песенкой...

И-ВСПОМИНАЙ ТЕЛЕРЕКЛАМУ ВРЕМЕН ПИРАМИДЫ   М М М  с Мишей Голубковым: "Марина! Это только начало!"

Будут еще сбрпризы для тебя, дорогой наш человек, незабываемый звоночек! Это подтвердят все, кому довелось познакомиться с тобой в реале! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, МАРИШКА - ГАРМОНИЯ!!!!*

Розы - для тебя [img]http://s2.******info/93bc8c7af44396fc78cc627577e8bdce.gif[/img]

Тюльпаны - для тебя [img]http://s2.******info/46c67fbeec39ae46611fb0b5d7534713.gif[/img]

Все подарки для тебя  [img]http://s16.******info/756bbc9827094bacac05534dd3e21065.gif[/img]

Ангелы трубят сбор на праздник [img]http://s7.******info/021e82f8e24855c5907eac282aa43bf8.gif[/img]

Милый наш человечек. добрых и светлых дней тебе!!!!

А здесь следующий сюрприз от твоих друзей  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXsHd99xQJE Стихи от Курочки, песня от Мэри Эл, фото от  форумчан и плюс общие наши фантазии, мысли и эксклюзив.

----------


## Сильва

Маришка, рассекретили? С Днём рождения!!!!!! Тебе - цветок-гармония!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, гремит, гудит сегодня Ивангород! До Питера громкие крики "Поздравляем" и "Ура" долетели, разбудили меня. Что такое, думаю... А это, оказывается Марина ДР празднует с утра! Ну что ж, Маришка, поздравляю тебя!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Желаю всегл, всего, всего - о чем мечтается, чего хочется и почему скучается!
Цвети, процветай, радуйся! В общем - гармонии тебе в жизни! :smile:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Мариночка С днём рожденья!!!



Счастья!!! Любви!!! процветания!!!! :flower:  :Oj:  :flower:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Поздравляю саамых творческих и ярких представителей талантливого знака Водолея Маришку - гармонию, Виктора и всеми вам известного Сашу - Секса, который отпраздновал свой день рождения 18 февраля (а у нас нет в этот момент полетел).

Супруг мой дорогой, мы с дочей тебя очень любим и ценим!

[img]http://s16.******info/9925929dcbad26edc859268c737e5c46.gif[/img]

----------


## черника

МАРИНА! С днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Счастья, радости, удачи,
Здоровья, вдохновения, любви,
Успехов, много денег - не иначе
От всей души желаем мы!

----------


## Масяня

> А здесь следующий сюрприз от твоих друзей http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXsHd99xQJE Стихи от Курочки, песня от Мэри Эл, фото от форумчан и плюс общие наши фантазии, мысли и эксклюзив.



ОБАЛДЕТЬ, ДЕВЧЁНКИ, ЮРА - КАК ЖЕ ЭТО БЫЛО... СУПЕР, ПРОСТО ШИКАРНО!!! ВАМ  РЕСПЕКТ И УВАЖУХА, А МАРИНКЕ ОТ НАС С САШЕЙ

[img]http://s15.******info/ed6f6acc621116d806babf95de111855.gif[/img]

----------


## halyava13

помогите найти прикольные поздравления к 8 марта!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ЮРА - КАК ЖЕ ЭТО БЫЛО... СУПЕР,


:biggrin::biggrin: Света, а вот там поёт не Юра, а оригинал Лебединский.....:wink:

----------


## Марисоль

*Курица*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Сильва*,
*innca*,
*Мэри Эл*,
*Масяня*, - Дорогие мои, растрогали до слез! Я счастлива, что имею честь быть знакома и дружить с такими замечательными, душевными и талантливыми людьми! Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ и ЖЕЛАЮ СЧАСТЬЯ!
Надо сделать перерыв на работу, спасибо за прекрасное настроение !!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А здесь следующий сюрприз от твоих друзей  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXsHd99xQJE Стихи от Курочки, песня от Мэри Эл, фото от  форумчан и плюс общие наши фантазии, мысли и эксклюзив.


У меня почему-то не открывается эта ссылка. То же самое можно посмотреть вот здесь http://gettyfile.ru/255453/

----------


## Ольвия

*Garmonia*,
 Поздравляю от души!!!!! Пусть каждый день будет наполнен светом, теплотой и радостью!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Масяня*, Светлана! Поздравь от нас всех своего Сашу!!!! 
Передай, что мы помним и любим его, и очень ему благодарны, и если б не его фотки, разве могли бы передать все эмоции, которые до сих пор испытываем!!!
Пусть его знаменитый СЕКС будет самым плодотворным!!! Успехов ему и радостей! Вы славная пара, Светочка ! Берегите друг друга!

----------


## SOK_89

МАРИНА _Garmonia, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Дарю букет, который вырастил своими руками.
http://*********ru/463339.jpg


С ув., Олег :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Марина!!!! Гармония!!!!!! Добрая, Светлая, Милая, Душевная, Красивая, Обаятельная, Открытая)))) С Днём рождеья!!!!!!!!!!!!!![img]http://s2.******info/46c67fbeec39ae46611fb0b5d7534713.gif[/img]

Ты как амулет Форума.
Эта каллиграфия помогает быть Вам в гармонии с собой и окружающим миром, на работе и дома!!!

Ты как [img]http://s.******info/a358764985d2c20583fa8ad5d5c84a55.gif[/img] сияющая, карнавальная и шкодная (с этими ушами)

Желаю быть такой же [img]http://s7.******info/144653075f46c88e0d33f3d4a73e489c.gif[/img] БЕЗУСЛОВНО любимой!

Такой же [img]http://s7.******info/f09e6679c89079f5cfda1f46ec91dda0.gif[/img] коммуникабельной

такой же [img]http://s16.******info/0ffc2861e1986c7c85d12b70e36a95f8.gif[/img] щерой

Вобщем - настоящей [img]http://s15.******info/421e063ed586c45e4da07620ee77a1d6.gif[/img]!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Garmonia*,
 Я не опоздала?


[IMG]http://*********ru/517613.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

[IMG]http://*********ru/305458m.jpg[/IMG]

Маришечка ,от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! 
Что пожелать для такой красивой женщины?
Конечно же любви,добра,здоровья и исполнения всех желаний.Будь счастлива и любима!!!!

----------


## Мишкина

*Мариночка! С Днем рождения тебя!!!!*

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

*С днем рождения Марина!! Счастья, любви, оптимизма, задора, хорошего настроения и улыбок от всех друзей и подруг!!! И море самых положительных эмоций.* Эти розы может не самые красивые, но они выросли на даче, поэтому от души, все что могу в виртуальном поздравлении!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/488942.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Мариночка! Мариша!Ну иди сюда! придвинься ближе к монитору: так хочется тебя отхеппибёздить!Обнять крепко-крепко , от всей души!
Дорогая! Ты-потрясающий человек! Твоя энергетика-это нечто!Поздравляю тебя от всего сердца!Желаю тебе гармонии в душе, когда всё хорошо, спокойно и непроходящее ощущение вечного счастья!Здоровья! Удачи! Любви!
и всего самого-самого наилучшего!

----------


## julia2222

*Garmonia*, :flower: 
Мариночка! :flower:  С Днём рождения! :flower: 
Оставайся всегда такой же милой, доброй, весёлой и обаятельной! Успехов, тебе, в достижении поставленных целей, здоровья, мира, счастья и любви.
А так как по гороскопу Друидов твоё дерево  - СОСНА, желаю, чтобы ты могла себе позволить  каждое лето отдыхать возле шикарных сосен на самом южном берегу Крыма!

Сосна! Пленяешь ты меня: какой запас огня!
Не только в День рожденья я в восторге от тебя.
Ты непокорна и смела, и риск тебе не чужд.
В одном лишь слабость у тебя -сдержать не можешь чувств.
Но и в страстях клубок проблем распутаешь шутя.
Ты не довольствуешься тем, чем одарят тебя.
Возьмешь в ней все и за свое, добытое с трудом,
Готова биться горячо, не уступив ни в чем.
И эта воля побеждать, меня не может не пленять.
И я хочу лишь пожелать  - Сосне счастливой стать!

----------


## Петровна

Мариночка, дорогая!!! 
Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!!

 Желаю  ​всего самого лучшего!! Ты настоящая красавица и умница!!!

http://www.bloks.lv/sen/smile/

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Garmonia,* 

*Марина!*
*С днём рождения!
* 

 

*Желаю я любви, добра
Тебе сегодня в день рожденья!
Пусть будет жизнь к тебе щедра
И светлым - каждое мгновенье!* 

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Колесо

Мариночка - Гармония,
Как хорошо с тобою нам!
Читая твои посты, я
Расцветаю просто!

Улыбок и веселья,
Желаю в день рожденья!
Здоровья, мира, доброты
Пусть все исполнятся мечты!!!

Это тебе  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Маришкаааааааааааааааа День Рожденья продолжаетсяяяяяяяяя!!!! Урррряяяяяяяяя!

[img]http://s11.******info/8f0adfa68489eafbcc72fad6e7bb3f37.gif[/img][img]http://s10.******info/2d10030f465f5199b5d1f799d0adf17c.gif[/img][img]http://s.******info/b9f4c4dbacba25622256a66d34b3a74f.gif[/img]

----------


## zizi

*Garmonia,* 
Марина, прими поздравление от тёзки. Желаю всего наилучшего. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## optimistka17

*Мариночка!* 
 В *Питере* ты просто сразила меня наповал своим чистым, сочным, красивым голосом и удивительно добрыми,открытыми, ясными глазами... И не смотря на отсутствие  Чебурашкиных ушей в реале , всем кто  тебя видел в реале ты запомнилась своей замечательной пижамкой и будёновкой...
 Это было вступление.. А теперь по делу....
*С Днем рождения тебя, дорогая!* [img]http://s7.******info/9bcb0bccc7f4dab30c06073265a3552f.gif[/img]
* Любви, счастья,здоровья и побольше хорошо оплачиваемой работы!!!!*[img]http://s14.******info/5c1199d63cf8125eed99e635bbd289b1.gif[/img]
 Я знаю, мы еще *обязательно встретимся*...

----------


## Лина М.

МАРИНУШКА!!!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!!!
Чем больше проходит времени, тем чаще и чаще вспоминается наша питерская встреча и тем больше хочется встретиться вновь. 
Перед моими глазами стоит настоящая русская женщина Марина - задорная, голосистая, яркая, сиренево-меховая, распахнутая, открытая, звонкая и очень молодая!!!! А еще я вижу вишнево-карие живые глаза, готовые разрыдаться и рассмеяться в любую минуту, а еще я слышу разухабистые частушки, за которыми следом звучат очень глубокие, проникновенные женские стихи. И как бы ни было грустно и одиноко, радость жизни, любовь к жизни, сила жизни всегда берут верх!
Всё это о тебе, дорогая Мариночка-Гармошечка! Желаю тебе счастья!  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Мариш!!! Дорогая, с Днем рождения! Ясный, солнечный ЧЕЛОВЕК! Как гармонично соединяются в тебе душевность, искренность, открытость и человеколюбие. Мне очень хочется чтобы у тебя все получилось. Везде, во всем. Светлые, добрые люди достойны самого лучшего. Пусть тебе повезет. Спасибо тебе. И счастья, огромного счастья. Чтобы, просыпаясь утром, просто вопить от восторга, что снова новый день, у тебя все хорошо, и впереди только радостные дни. Я искренне тебе желаю этого.

----------


## _Лесюня_

Маришечка!!!!

ПОздравляю Тебя с Днем Рождения!!!
От души -

 всего Доброго! 

Солнечного и Прекрасного!

Теплого!

Романтичного!

Чудесного!

и Страстного!!!

Будь Счастлива!!!


И ПУСТЬ ГАРМОНИЯ НЕ ПОКИДАЕТ ТВОЮ ЖИЗНЬ!!!!

----------


## Марья

Маришка-Гармошечка! Если бы сейчас не зашла в шабашку, так, наверно, и не узнала бы про твою днюху...:frown:

Пусть с опозданием, я от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! У меня перед глазами ты именно такая, как выше тебя описала Лина. Я обожаю таких людей как ты! Кто не ноет, не стонет, не хнычет. Кто живет на сплошном позитиве. И, конечно же на самом деле это не так, но пусть все окружающие так считают - у тебя всегда в жизни только позитив!!! Я уверена, ты никогда не позволишь погаснуть блеску в твоих глазах, увять твоей потрясающей улыбке! ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ, моя дорогая тезка!!!...:wink: *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

Гармошечка! Ой, Мариночка от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! твоя душевность чувствуется даже через экран монитора, и, я надеюсь, когда нибудь мы познакомимся и в реальной жизни. мне бы этого очень хотелось. здоровья! и творческих открытий! целую! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Garmonia*,
 [IMG]http://*********ru/467203.jpg[/IMG]
 Моя, дорогая!
Поздравляю тебя!!! 
Что ещё для дружбы надо?
Коль есть Гармония и Лада?(Помнишь?):smile:
 Желаю тебе оставаться весёлой. задорной и отзывчивой! :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/517378.jpg[/IMG]
Целую!!!

----------


## Лерченок

Мариша, прости вчера не поздравила, была на свадьбе. Я желаю тебе хорошего настроения, улыбок в твоем доме, куражного настроения на праздниках, исполнения желаний, сбычи мечт и любви.

----------


## manja

Мариша, я тоже хоь и с опазданием поздравляю тебя с днем рождения....
Мне кажется ты очень душевная и добрая.... 
Оставайся здоровой и счастливой....
Пусть все ЕЩЕ БУДЕТ....

----------


## Анюша

И я поздравляю с днем рождения! Желаю, что бы каждый день жизни радовал, а вот чем радовать, решай сама..... :flower:

----------


## Курица

И сегодня, люди, тоже, 
День рождения, похоже,
 у одной из милых дам,
 что недавно в гости к нам,
 заглянула, и осталась,
 и, похоже, НАШЕЙ станет:

Федоренко* ИринКа-
На Форуме- КартинКа!*
Ваш профиль, стать и обаянье
Заслуживают (ах!) вниманья!

Наверное,  смеется звонко,
Как шаловливая девчонка,
Когда ей очень весело,
Когда накуролесила.

Одета скромно и прилично,_(судя по фото в профиле:wink:)_
Но выглядит так эротично!
И мужики, пыхтят ей  вслед:
"Ну, почему нас с нею нет?!"

Хочу поздравить я Ирину
И пожелать простого счастья,
Здоровья и в семье согласья.

И- Форум наш-ты НЕ покинешь! :tongue:

----------


## Irishka

[IMG]http://*********ru/503067m.jpg[/IMG]

Мариночка! Гармония! Хоть с небольшим опозданием, но прими и мои поздравления!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

С Днём рождения *Гармоничную Маринку:biggrin:!* Удачи и радости!

А ещё хочу поздравить мою почти землячку *Иринку Картинку*. 
Хорошего настроения и приятного общения на форуме и в реале:biggrin:!
Это вам, девочки!!!
[IMG]http://s15.******info/7deede23f029166130f969002108b038.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Подождите, подождите, подождите меня!!!!!!
Я тоже хочу поздравить, хоть и опоздала:frown:

*МАРИНОЧКА!!!!!!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!*праздник продолжается!
И я, присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

С днем рождения Ирина!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Єх, Юра!Обогнал меня!Нарушил традицию:не успела я быть третьей!:rolleyes::biggrin:
Ну да ладно, все равно. Ириша, я поздравляю тебя с днем твоего варенья и желаю любви и всего самого наилучшего!

----------


## lezi

Ирочка принимай и от меня поздравление в твой прекрасный день.
С Днем рождения !!!!!!!! Пусть сбудутся все желания и мечты.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/458m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## swinging

Марина!
Я тоже с опозданием (что поделаешь - работа) поздравляю тебя с днём рождения.
Это тебе



Удачи!

----------


## Donald

Марина, Ирина, всех, кого не поздравил - ПРА-ЗДРА-ВЛЯ-Ю!!! .

----------


## shoymama

Девочки! С днем рождения!!![img]http://s2.******info/1b0d8bf14a72a95d764ad82cd7237be2.gif[/img]
Donald! С днем МАШИНЫ!!!

----------


## optimistka17

С Днем  рождения *Ирина*! Подарки  принимаешь?.. :biggrin:Тогда получай...[img]http://s15.******info/4a276b7a83687f3f2ee61311e06d651e.gif[/img][img]http://s7.******info/5f7b8ef643da65b7526f4b36a2cb7cad.gif[/img][img]http://s15.******info/90cf571cab9c73dd142c775ea6ca12d9.gif[/img][img]http://s12.******info/6a476154f02644bcff73c1d39bdd19e4.gif[/img][img]http://s7.******info/5f7b8ef643da65b7526f4b36a2cb7cad.gif[/img]

----------


## Katjatja

Так просторы нашей общей родины огромны и кое-где ( Donald:wink:) уже наступило 23 февраля то:

Поздравляю немногочисленных, но горячо любимых наших мужчин форума с праздником 23 февраля, а также Калинчика, как даму имеющую непосредственное отношение к погонному братству, женщин чьи мужья служащие, потому что  офицерской женой быть очень трудно это как 24-часовой пост,  и всех всех нас. С удовольствием поздравляю, так как в нашей стране к сожалению о нем не помнят. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/513326.jpg[/IMG]

А теперь частушки. Сольное выступление. Подхватывайте:

Говорят, что нет причин
Поздравлять теперь мужчин.
Но традиция упряма 
И идёт от сердца прямо. 

А желая вас любить, 
Будем мы её хранить. 
Вас сегодня поздравляем
И от всей души желаем: 

Чтобы ладилась работа, 
Чтоб не старила забота, 
Чтоб имели сто друзей, 
Не теряя ста рублей, 

Чтобы вас семья любила, 
Чтобы дома всё-всё было! 
Чтоб и дальше день мужчин 
Был бы праздник без причин, 

Лишний  повод посмеяться
В женской ласке искупаться
Просто повод не тужить, 
Повод радоваться, пить!

Для Вовки. хоть у него пока другие планы но вдруг:smile:

Если хочешь быть военным,
Но пока ты им не стал
Тренируйся на девчонках
И сражай их наповал!!! 

Дорогие наши ВСЕ с праздником вас!  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Эх, не удалось мне первой, расчитаюсь на второй.


_ДОРОГИЕ НАШИ МУЖЧИНЫ!!_ 
(Калинчик - Алинчик, прости, но вначале всё-таки о НИХ)


Без Вас на сете нам никак нельзя, 
поэтому примите поздравления, друзья!
Хочу Вам всем я пожелать, чтоб не пришлось Вам родину защищать.
Защищайте лучше нас, ну а мы, обещаем, будем крепко любить Вас.


Вот это я загнула, стихи сами сочинились. Благодаря мужскому празднику, я теперь практически поэтесса.

[img]http://s15.******info/187de350ef14bbe69f9807ee0959ca47.gif[/img]

----------


## bulya

*Ира и Марина!* 
Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям:
В Ваших словах и взглядах нету фальши,
Юней и краше в мире нет...
Такой же будьте сто лет и дальше
Несите свое тепло и свет!




*Уважаемые мужчины!*

Защита Родины – привилегия и обязанность мужчин!
   Семья – это маленькая частица Родины, которую вам приходится защищать! Знайте, что за вашей спиной мы чувствуем спокойствие и уверенность в завтрашнем дне и в дне сегодняшнем!

*Поздравляем Вас!*

----------


## Katjatja

Продолжим далее

[IMG]http://*********ru/485678.jpg[/IMG]

Как на масленой неделе
Из печи блины летели!
С пылу, с жару, из печи,
Все румяны, горячи!
Масленица, угощай!
Всем блиночков подавай.

С пылу, с жару - разбирайте!

[IMG]http://*********ru/471342.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/465198.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/463150.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/518433.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/519457.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/516385.jpg[/IMG]

Почему так много? да чтоб на всех хватило! не знаю как кому но очень хочется испечь блинчики. С масленничной неделей вас наступившей,наступающей! и приятного аппетита  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

*Дорогие наши мужчины, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!*

В день 23 Февраля желаем Вам 
НЕ стоять у руля, НЕ сеять, 
НЕ жать, НЕ копать, НЕ пахать, 
программ НЕ писать, микросхем НЕ паять, 
НЕ клеить, НЕ шкурить, НЕ бить,  
НЕ строгать, НЕ класть,  
НЕ монтировать и НЕ таскать!  
Желаем весь день получать поздравленья,  
купаться в подарках, любви, восхищенье,  
но пусть это будет НЕ много попозже – 
когда Вы в работе, нам нравится тоже!!! 

Мальчики, мужчины, джентльмены 
женихи, мужья и супермены 
домоседы, фермеры, отцы 
воины, гусары, молодцы 
подчиненные, руководители, 
боссы, пуритане, соблазнители, 
умники, красавцы, шутники 
рыцари, друзья, весельчаки 
гении, поэты, сумасброды 
автомобилисты, пешеходы 
работяги, женских душ кумиры 
тамады, ковбои, заводилы 
кавалеры, лорды, паладины, 
спонсора, смутьяны, гражданины 
сладкоежки, игроки, партнеры 
лирики, творцы и мушкетеры 
гордецы, танцоры, демократы, 
мудрецы, певцы и дипломаты 
жизнелюбы, интеллектуалы 
удальцы, джигиты, запевалы 
чародеи и авантюристы 
рыбаки, охотники, артисты 
и богатыри и балагуры 
ангелочки, черти и амуры 
фантазеры и здоровяки 
ДОРОГИЕ НАШИ МУЖИКИ! 
Мы вас поздравляем в праздник этот 
Приведенный перечень достоинств 
Объясняет, что на этом свете 
Вас любить поверьте все же стоит!

*И КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ, ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ КАЛИНЧИКУ!!
АЛИНУШКА,СОЛНЫШКО, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ТЕБЯ!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## jpligunova

Доблестные наши мужчины! Поздравляю  вас с вашим праздником.Где-то слышала такое,что мужчин надо ценить и любить только за то, что они служат в армии и ,не дай Бог конечно,защитят нас,женщин и детей,от врагов во время войны. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Дорогие наши мужчины!!! С Праздником вас!!! Пусть у каждого из вас процветает ваше собственное маленькое отечество - родной дом и самые близкие ваши люди! Пусть крепнет и гордится вами Отечество большое!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ..ой,  :Oj: чей-то я?... вот же -  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

Алинушка, и тебя с праздником!!! Тем более, что ты так победно к нему подошла!!! Море цветов - тебе, дорогая!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Всех поздравляю с наступившей масленицей! Всем весеннего настроения и солнечного блеска в глазах!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

Дорогие мужчины! С праздником! Пусть ваши плечи и руки будут по-мужски крепкими, слово - твёрдым, а вашим женщинам всегда будет с вами надёжно! :Mr47 04:  :Aleksey 01: 

*Алина!!!*
Тебя с праздником особо! :Viannen 28:  :Viannen 28:  :Viannen 28:

----------


## tatusya

Дорогие Мужчины! С праздником!
:smile::smile::smile:
В прекрасном имени Мужчина
Сложились мужество и стать,
Уменье думать и мечтать,
Быть вдохновенным без причины.
Уметь любить, уметь дарить.
То уходить, то возвращаться.
Таким непостоянным быть,
Такой опорою казаться.
Оберегай его судьба
От лжи, предательства, обмана,
И благосклонной будь всегда,
Дай жизни полной, без изъяна.
И пусть сплетаются слова,
О том единственном, любимом,
Кого природа назвала
Прекрасным именем - МУЖЧИНА.

----------


## shoymama



----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, мужики, настал и навашей улице праздник!  :Aga: 
Всех поздравляю и одно пожелание - пусть вам не придется нас защищать!!! :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Сегодня *праздник!* Есть достойная причина.! :Ok: 
Гуляй, Алина! И гуляйте вы , мужчины! 
В СССР решили ведь не зря,
Отметить 23 февраля :Ok: 
Хоть больше нет страны такой,
Не нужен праздник нам другой...
 На Форуме у нас мужчин, бесспорно ,мало
 Их поздравлять сейчас пора настала :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
И женщины вас *виртуально* обнимают,
Целуют страстно, счастья, сил желают!!!!!!! :flower: 
И говорят- не надо защищать,-
Мы сами за себя сумеем постоять... :Aga:

----------


## Dium

*Дорогие мужчины!**С праздничком Вас! с 23 Февраля! с Днем защитника Отечества!*

----------


## Медведик

Мужчины...я Вас поздравляю!
И частью жизни нашей быть всегда желаю)))
Вы Форум наш оберегайте
О наших нежных чувствах к вам узнайте;))

Мы уважаем, ценим Вас и понимаем
Из ваших рук мы завтрак с кофе принимаем
Вы дарите девчатамам целые поля цветов
Пусть знает Родина в лицо своих сынов!!!!!

Несите гордо звания: и музыкант,
и профи: видео  и фото-оператор
диджей, ведущий-тамада и просто сын
надёжный ДРУГ - вы с нами..  [img]http://s2.******info/8e2360f6fc814c172c9ee4ebd5774364.gif[/img]вы МУЖчИНЫ!!!!!! 

[img]http://s2.******info/430da11c52af67f880a2ce05691e61cb.gif[/img] [img]http://s2.******info/4effd14222f4c288f2c8d4e3917e3e34.gif[/img] [img]http://s2.******info/1414fcef029584d3c6934f90220b0152.gif[/img] [img]http://s10.******info/151e6d58c328bc884a99c8ed0b3c03ee.gif[/img] [img]http://s10.******info/4bfa41da396ab10620f9b3244e3a9e37.gif[/img]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Все девушки наши поздравляют ВАС, ДОРОГИЕ МУЖЧИНЫ, вот так:
[IMG]http://*********ru/495928.jpg[/IMG]

А военные тамады- вот так:[IMG]http://*********ru/485688.jpg[/IMG]
А вместо пневмохлопушек мы дадим салют из пушек:
[IMG]http://*********ru/483640.gif[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Дорогие наши мужчины! С праздником вас! Будьте сильными, крепкими, надёжными, любящими и любимыми....... вобщем такими, какими хотим вас видеть мы, слабые и нежные создания, женщины. Пусть всё у вас складывается ОК!!!! :Ok: 

*ОСОБОЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ГОЛУБОГЛАЗОЙ КРАСАВИЦЕ - АЛИНЕ!!!!* Мы тобой гордимся, мы тебя любим! С мужским праздником прекрасную женщину!!! :biggrin: :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Дорогие и любимые наши Мужчины!!!!!
Поздравляю Вас с Днем Защитниа Отечества!!!




*Взгляд женщины - он ищет не красу, 
Но - силу, прочность, веру, доброту. 
И нежною, но слабою рукой 
Опору ищет женщина порой. 
Мужчина - это жизни монолит, 
Он - соль Земли, он - воин, он - магнит. 
Мы любим вас, достойные сыны, 
И не разучимся любить - ни мы, ни вы.*




Пусть Все будет Увас Отлично!!!

----------


## Мальвинка

Алиночку-красавицу, мы с праздником поздравим!
Любви, терпенья, нежности,
От всей души желаем!
Пусть дети радуют тебя,
А муж пусть балует...
Со звездного неба - звезду на погоны!!!
Пусть мирное небо и солнышка лучик
Тебя обнимают и нежно ласкают!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

И мужчин с праздником!!! 
Считается, что наша  жизнь, как зебра,
Из черно-белых состоит полос.
А мы желаем, чтобы вам досталась -
Зебра-альбинос!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## lezi

Дорогие мужчины!
Поздравляю все с праздником!

Есть день прекрасный в феврале, 
Когда мужчин мы поздравляем. 
Нет "Дня мужчины" на земле, 
Но мы ошибку исправляем. 
Сегодня Вам свою любовь 
Несем мы полными горстями. 
Мужчины, жизнь без Вас пуста, 
Тому есть грустные примеры. 
Для Вас вся наша красота, 
В любовь мы не теряем веры. 
Для Вас помада на губах, 
Мы волосы завивкой губим. 
И на высоких каблукам 
Спешим мы к тем, кого мы любим

Алиночка поздравляю с профессиональным праздником!!!!! Здоровья,терпения и всех благ!!!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

Дорогие мужчины нашего форума! Поздравляю от всего сердца вас с вашим праздником - Днём МУЖЧИНЫ!

Поздравить есть сейчас причина
В февральский день, среди зимы,
Лишь потому, что вы - *МУЖЧИНЫ*:
Всем форумом гордимся мы!
Пусть не в бою, а здесь, коль надо,
Вы под крыло готовы взять!
С терпеньем выслушав дебаты,
Совет всегда готовы дать.
За улыбчивых, спокойных,
Чей девиз "Всегда готов!"
За умелых и достойных - 
Настоящих мужиков!

Чин-чин  -  УРА!!!! :br:  :007:  :Viannen 28: 

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
Алиночка, а это тебе от Михалыча! Опять-таки печатаю я, но по его просьбе. Ему сейчас действительно некогда. В свой праздник, в 18 % мороз, третий день он работает на Спартакиаде "Золотая шайба". 

О, женщины! Вы вечная загадка.
Особенно надевшие мундир.
Примеры дисциплины и порядка,
И все же божество и наш кумир.

Ты будто бы сошла с картинки:
Мила, красива, молода.
Ах, всем известно,что Алинка
Мужчинам нравится всегда!

Друзья, так выпьем в праздник этот
За звёзды не в погонах, а в глазах,
За женщину в мундире, и при этом
Волнующую у мужчин сердца! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Ребята и девчата!Всем огромное СПАСИБО! за поздравления!Приятно очень... :Oj: 
Я (как видно по аватарке) даже по такому поводу в форму облачилась!:biggrin:
Вчера слегонца отметили с подругой(учились вместе,но она сразу после выпуска уволилась,теперь гражданский человек :smile:)
Так вот, ее муж сказал: я б вообще всех баб из армии повыгонял!А она в ответ: это б мы, бабы, всех мужиков повыгоняли !А сами б  в плен сдались!Но грамотно,ведь еще надо ж знать,кому в плен сдаваться!
А он: А смысл?
Она в ответ: Какая разница!Ведь мы ж бабы, хитрые!все равно по-своему вертеть вами,мужиками, будем!Хоть и сдадимся в плен,но в конце концов одинаково как мы захотим, так и будет!
Поэтому ,девчонки, было бы кому в плен сдаться, а дальше мы командовать парадом будем!:wink::biggrin:
Мужчины! С праздничком Вас! :flower:

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые настоящие (НАС СТ*О*ЯЩИЕ) мужчины Форума!
Поздравляю от души!
Вы у нас все разные - 
Но КАК все вы хороши!!!-
И сегодня, празднуя,
знайте: есть на свете Дамы,
говорливы и упрямы,
что на Форуме сидят
И на Вас всегда глядят,
Как на помощь первую,
На защиту верную,
Что почти в Вас влюблены
(потихоньку от жены!),
что готовы вместе с Вами
В мониторы вечерами
Утыкаться, и писать,
А потом-читать, искать, 
И друг друг*У* (не *А*) посылать...
Утром - встречи ждать опять...

А про Алинку что сказать?
Знамо дело- наливать
Надо полный ей бокал,
И...попал Артур, пропал,
Ведь сегодня у жены
Праздник, как у всей страны,
Только с той разницей,
что она , проказница,
На него имеет право,
(улыбается лукаво
с аватарки всем она)...
Ну, Алина, за тебя!!!!
Бокал красного вина
Выпиваем все до дна!

(мушшшыны пьют стоя!)

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/484669m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

[IMG]http://*********ru/490813.jpg[/IMG]

Дорогих мужчин с праздником!

В бокалах пенится вино,
И мы поздравить вас мечтаем!
У нас мужчины, как в кино,
И мы от всей души желаем:
Чтобы рос Ваш доход,
Был в Швейцарском банке счёт!
Чтобы ждал на кухне плов,На рыбалке ждал улов!
Чтобы в отпуск - на Багамы!
Чтобы вас любили дамы,
И при этом, чтоб у вас
Юный пыл в душе не гас!
*Добавлено через 28 минут*
А это поздравление, для женщин защитнец, а в частности для *KAlinchik*

Сегодня грех защитниц не воспеть!
Ведь только им одним дано уметь,
Теплом своим защитников согреть,
Не дать на поле боя умереть…

[IMG]http://*********ru/519484.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

Ой как мноога поздравлений... :Oj: 
Милые дамы !!! Это для Вас!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А вот стихотворение О настоящих мужчинах

Когда нам подвиг не по чину
И дот нельзя закрыть в бою,
Я настоящего мужчину
Совсем иначе узнаю.
Я суд над ним вершу легко мой
Не по тому, как он побрит,
А что о женщине знакомой
Другим мужчинам говорит.
И коль о падшей или падкой,
Коль о святой и не святой
Он не позволит фразы гадкой,
Я с ним пойду, пожалуй, в бой
Чернить начнет – его же образ
Ничем не высветлю опять-
У трусов есть такая доблесть:
Заочно женщин оскорблять.
Всегда на жизненных ухабах,
Как ни суди да ни ряди, 
Прощают сильные, от слабых
Великодушия не жди.

----------


## Анюша

Дорогие Мужчины! И я поздравляю вас всех с праздником! Желаю, что бы женщины всегда вслед вам восклицали: "Вот это мужчина!!!"

Всегда будь мужчиной, везде будь мужчиной
Когда ты с машиной, когда без машины
С деньгами когда, и когда ты без денег
В рабочие дни, и когда ты бездельник
В театре, в кино, в ресторане, в постели
На лавочке в парке, в роскошном отеле
По будням суровым, по праздникам шумным
Будь сильным, будь смелым и чуточку умным
И Кати, Елены, Татьяны и Нины
Вздохнут и промолвят: Вот это мужчина!

----------


## Сильва

*До*рогие и бесценные,
*Ре*внивые и придирчивые,
*Ми*лые и заботливые,
*Фа*нтастически терпеливые,
*Соль* на раны иногда сыпящие,
*Ля*муры легко закручивающие,
*Си*льные и мужественные!
Замечательные наши мужчины! С праздником! И пусть эта гамма расскажет, как мы вас ценим! [img]http://s2.******info/26b34052aef4cb415dd2c163e0a23ee2.gif[/img]

Алинчик, раз это и твой праздник, то тебе - особое поздравление!  :flower:  И привет от папарацци! Фото из Хмельницкого

----------


## alevtino4ka

*С праздником, дорогие мужчины форума!* 

 

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Мальчики, мужчины, джентльмены
женихи, мужья и супермены
домоседы, фермеры, отцы
воины, гусары, молодцы
подчиненные, руководители,
боссы, пуритане, соблазнители,
умники, красавцы, шутники
рыцари, друзья, весельчаки
гении, поэты, сумасброды
автомобилисты, пешеходы
работяги, женских душ кумиры
тамады, ковбои, заводилы
кавалеры, лорды, паладины,
спонсора, смутьяны, гражданины
сладкоежки, игроки, партнеры
лирики, творцы и мушкетеры
гордецы, танцоры, демократы,
мудрецы, певцы и дипломаты
жизнелюбы, интеллектуалы
удальцы, джигиты, запевалы
чародеи и авантюристы
рыбаки, охотники, артисты
и богатыри и балагуры
ангелочки, черти и амуры
фантазеры и здоровяки
ДОРОГИЕ НАШИ МУЖИКИ!
Мы вас поздравляем в праздник этот
Приведенный перечень достоинств
Объясняет, что на этом свете
Вас любить поверьте все же стоит!
С Праздником, дорогие мужчины!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Что надо мужчинам?  Недавно узнала.
Счет в банке с шестинулевым капиталом,
Надежных друзей, перспектив грандиозных,
Жилищ пятикомнатных и пятизвездных,
Носков одноразовых целый запас,
Везде проходить "Фейс-контроль" один раз,
Чтоб тачка своя была лучше и круче,
Бензин бесконечен, погода без тучек,
Гаишников добрых, без пробок дороги,
Подругу, чтоб от ушей росли ноги,
Чтоб денег она никогда не просила,
Про замуж молчала и пиво носила,
Начальник хвалил, чтоб за ум и отвагу,
И премии выдавал без напрягу,
Оклад повышался, коллектив уважал,
И рос в связи с этим совсем капитал,
Чтоб кошка "масяня" была всем довольна,
Спала где-то рядом и мяукала скромно,
Еще хорошо бы ее приучить:
Готовить, стирать, на работу ходить.
Ах, да и, конечно, побыть президентом,
Еще рок-звездой или легендой.
И если все правда, что я излагаю,
Все это тогда я Вам и желаю.

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Дорогие наши защитники Отечества.
Поздравляем Вас с этим замечательным праздником.
Мы всегда рядом с Вами чувствуем всегда вашу заботу, внимание, любовь.
Мы всегда гордимся Вами. 
Вы наша опора, надежда, вера. Да, да, вера! 
Мы всегда верим в вас, что в трудную минуту вы встанете на нашу защиту.
А Вы дорогие, умные, веселые Тамада, умеете еще приносить людям радость.
Пусть не иссекает творческий пыл, пусть жизнь вам подарит долгих лет жизни. 
Для того чтобы Вы еще долго могли радовать и удивлять человечество.
С праздником Вас мужчины!

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/469323.gif[/IMG]
Ребята, вы - самые классные!!! :flower:

----------


## zizi

Всех защитников Отечества с праздником! 


Ну а всех остальных тоже с праздником, масленичная неделя наступила!
Объедаемся!

----------


## Айсидора

Всю мужскую половинку ФОРУМА с праздником поздравляю! Вы - ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ МУЖЧИНЫ, настоящие защитники, тонкие и умные люди!!!С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! 
Творческих успехов и любви!!!
Ольга

----------


## Irishka

Дорогие наши мужчины! С праздником вас!

Живем помеченные строго
Меж парой прокурорских строк.
Мужчина в небе видит Бога,
Для женщины мужчина - Бог!

Будьте нашими Богами, чтобы мы молились на вас!

[IMG]http://*********ru/489804m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лерченок

Мужчины, парни, юноши, мальчишки!!!!!!!!!!!!!
как хочется поздравить вас
стихи я сочинять не умею, поэтому скажу просто:

Романтики побольше в доме, любви и радости в семье, исполнения желаний и хорошего настроения, и конечно же достойных побед и заслуженных наград.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Дорогие наши защитники, ну защитите нас от серых будней каждый день, а не только раз в году, да и то на * марта. А вообще, наши славные мужчины, дай Бог вам терпения с нами, здоровья и конечно же ОФИГЕННОЙ и страстной любви. Ваши женщины.....



*Добавлено через 5 минут*
И забыла. Всех с Масляничной неделей. Будем поправляться на блиночках.

----------


## Шапокляк

Уважаемые мужчины, поздравляю с Днём защитника отечества! 
Хочу пожелать, что бы в Вашей жизни всё было так, как в этом идеальном мире придуманном "Обычными людьми". С праздником!!!  :Pivo:  



А эти цветы Алине, самой очаровательной военной тамаде!
[IMG]http://*********ru/501087.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КартинкаИр

Татьяна! (Курица) Большое спасибо за поздравление!  :flower: Оно было в тот день самым лучшим. :ok
Я очень рада что попала на форум.
Но еще многого не знаю, как вставлять фото, где что искать, но постепенно по мере свободного времени учусь. У меня также есть много материалав, которые, думаю будут оцененны форумом.
Еще раз благодарю за Чебурашку и за то, что вы добрая, талантливая, обоятельная женщина.
Удачи вам и творческих успехов!

----------


## Курица

> вы добрая, талантливая, обоятельная женщина.


Ну что Вы, Ирина... :Oj: я ж дЭЭЭЭВушка:biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ОКОНЧАНИЕ НЕДЕЛИ!!!!!

Может мозг наш слегка расслабиться 
Уж работа совсем не прет, 
Очевидно сегодня пятница, 
Выходных наступает черед! 

Будет вечер, огурчики, водочка, 
И в тарелку мой фейс упадет, 
Будет время по полной расслабиться, 
Час его все быстрей настает!

Выходные со смехом прокатятся, 
И неделя по тихой пройдет, 
А потом подойдет снова ПЯТНИЦА, 
Её так ожидает народ! 

Футболист пусть под допингом тащится, 
Наркомана от курева гасит, 
А меня впечатляет лишь пятница, 
От неё меня просто колбасит! 

Об одном мне всегда лишь мечтается 
Верю день этот скоро придет, 
Что в неделе все дни станут пятницей 
И тогда мне всё будет по....

вот по случаю::biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/475305m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю тебя, друг!
Не зря мы встретились, не вдруг
Будь же удачливым во всём
Пускай придет богатство в дом!
Больших тебе успешных дел
И это тоже не предел!
 И пусть фантазии полёт
Тебя к вершинам унесёт!
Вперед и ввысь всегда стремись!
Всем неудачам - улыбнись!
Ведь твой девиз:
- Не вешать нос!
Ты - самый лучший Дед Мороз!
[IMG]http://*********ru/485572.jpg[/IMG]Будь первым, лучшим будь
Дерзай!
Но про меня не забывай.:smile:
Чмок-чмок-чмок!!! :Jaison 2: :

----------


## LapNik

Ну, Ладуль, нас не так давно судьба свела, но уже успела испытать дружбу на прочность!
СПСИБО, РОДНАЯ!
У Деда Мороза душа на распашку:biggrin: Ни за что тебя не забуду!!!

----------


## Лерченок

Коля славный, хороший, замечательный!!!!!!!!!!!!!! мы тебя все полюбили в ЮККАх, ты настоящий друг тварищ и брат!!!!!!!!!!! 
Можно много пожелать, 
никогда не унывать, 
быть спокойным и счастливым,
быть здоровым и красивым
Но хотелось бы сказать
Николай - живи на пять

----------


## Мальвинка

Пекут блины,стоит весёлый чад
На масленницу -всюду разговенье

Сегодня на Руси ,как говорят

"Прощённое Святое воскресенье!"

И вот во имя этокого дня,

Коль в чём-то провинилась,допускаю

Уж вы простите,пожалуйста,меня

И я вас за всё прощаю!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*intermag*,
У форумчанина Николая 
Улыбка обаятельная такая:wink:!
Потому желаю с утра в воскресенье
Побольше удачи, любви и везенья,
Заказов - приятных, клиентов - душевных
И щедрых, и много, и чтобы не вредных :Aga: ,
И радости море, и муз озаренья
И денег, и счастья!!! 
Тебя с Днём рожденья :flower:  :br:  :Ok: !!!

----------


## Уралочка

*intermag*, Николай, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*

Творческих успехов и всего наилучшего!!! :Oj:  :Pivo: :biggrin:
С уважением. Елена.

----------


## KAlinchik

*intermag*,
 Коля!
От всей души!!! :flower: 
Всего самого-самого наилучшего!Любви,здоровья,успеха,счастья и удачи во всех начинаниях!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Николай! удачи тебе,здоровья! и пусть твоя душевная щедрость будет неисчерпаема!  С днём варения!:smile:

----------


## Курица

*Коля-Николай!* От всей души- с Днем твоего рождения! пусть впереди будет еще много десятков таких же праздничных Дней рождения, а старость ВСЕ НЕ ПРИХОДИТ!!! Дарю тебе вот такую именную - с твоим портретом!- веселую машину. на которой-прочь от всех неудач и кризиса!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/478417m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

Николай, от всего сердца С днём рожденья поздравляю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Николай,
  с радостью присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям 
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
Счастья! Здоровья! Любви! Удачи! Благополучия!!!!!

----------


## Шапокляк

*Николай*, будь имени достоин.
Это имя - царское во всем.
Победитель, и борец, и воин,
Ты судьбой своей вознагражден.
Будь здоров и счастлив, Николай,
И своих позиций не сдавай. 

Творческих успехов и материального благополучия! 
С Днем Рождения!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/478440.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*intermag*,
 Коля-Коля-Николай!
И от меня ты принимай
Поцелуй и поздравления
в этот славный день рождения

Будь ты сильным и здоровым
Как лев в этот год коровы
Пусть удача, любовь и ... :Oj: желания
Не оставляят ни на миг тебя без внимания... :Oj: 
 :flower:  :Pivo:  :Aga:

----------


## lezi

Николай!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!
Здоровья, чудес всяких-разных желаю

Будь, Коленька, счастлив, удачлив, любим 

И Ангелом имени вечно храним! 

Ты настоящий Мужчина и хороший друг.  :019:  :015:  :040:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Николай!* 
*Поздравляю с днём рождения!
* 

*Долгих лет и крепкого здоровья, 
Молодости, силы, красоты,
Пусть всегда - не только в день рожденья 
Исполняются заветные мечты!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Коляша, прими и мои поздравления. Пусть у тебя все задуманное свершится. Удачи тебе во всех начинаниях. Любви и взаимопонимания в твоей семье.


А еще от всей души поздравляю Олечку. Пусть твой великолепный голос радует и твоих близких, и друзей, и многовисленных клиентов на праздниках, которых ты им даришь. Мир твоему дому. Любви и счастья. А главное - здоровья. 


Простите, ребята, что не поставила картинку. Поздравляю не с компьютера, а с телефона

----------


## swinging

Николай *intermag* ! Поздравляю тебя с днюхой! Будь здоров и счастлив!

Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

Принимай ,*Николай*, поздравление от *Николаевны*...
*С Днем рождения тебя* , дорогой.... :Pivo: 
 Пусть этот день добавляет тебе мудрости и терпения в достижении поставленных целей.
*Будь здоров и счастлив...* 
 Когда будет трудно, вспоминай* Юкки*. И знай, что мы ещё обязательно встретимся...
[img]http://s.******info/2d5816dabbe9bd500924202673b9a109.gif[/img]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Николай! С лёгким опозданием, но от всей души поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!*
Здоровья, счастья, удачи!!!

----------


## LapNik

Можно даже сказать "Николаевич от Николаевны":biggrin:
Спасибки, ребята! Большое Вам всем СПА-СИ-БО!!!
А Юкки я и без трудностей регулярно вспоминаю.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*intermag*,
Лучше поздно, чем никогда!
Коля, желаю тебе много ЗАКАЗОВ и Достойную плату за них!!!

 [IMG]http://*********ru/488701.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*intermag*,


Коля, Коля, Николай!!! Будет грустно, приезжай, мы с Сашей очень рады, что в нашей жизни появился такой человек, как ты!!!

Девочки, это в Юкках, Николай больше впитывал, чем говорил, а вот в поезде - он такая БОМБА, от  него такой энергией хорошей веет, что с ним легко и просто.

Мы тебя поздравляем!!! И успехов в новых проектах желаем.
И прости, что с опозданием, вчера пахали до последнего...


[img]http://s15.******info/ed6f6acc621116d806babf95de111855.gif[/img]


А ещё, сегодня день рождения у *romashakun * 

Людочка, с великим днём тебя! если мы рождаемся на свет, значит кто-то свыше решил, что мы достойны увидеть и удивить его. Я желаю, чтобы ты всегда удивляла всех своим творчеством и радовала своих близких и друзей просто тем, что ТЫ У НИХ ЕСТЬ!!!


[img]http://s15.******info/fe89066d8ef2b082744c2b762cb1892e.gif[/img]

----------


## Анюша

Николай, С днем рождения! Николай означает "Победитель народов", поэтому желаю, что бы ты побеждал народы своим творчеством!!!! :Pivo: За тебя

----------


## Марья

Коля, Людмила, Оля, с Днем рождения вас!!! Пусть в ваших сердцах всегда живет весна!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Djazi*,
 Олечка!С днем варенья тебя!Я балдю от твоего голоса:он просто зачаровывает!Желаю тебе всегда оставаться такой же обоятельной и обворожительной!Всего тебе самого-самого наилучшего!

*romashakun*,
 Людочка!Тебя тоже поздравляю с днем рождения!
Желаю тебе здоровья, счастья, любви, удачи и самых благодарных клиентов, выстраивающихся в неиссекаемую очередь!

----------


## Марисоль

intermag,

Вы победитель изначально,
Что , для врагов весьмьма печально.
Вас ждет  удача и успех,
Мы это знаем лучше всех!!!
Спасибо, Николай , что вы подтверджаете тот факт , что не перевелись НАСТОЯЩИЕ МУЖЧИНЫ на этой земле!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ :Viannen 32:

----------


## черника

*Djazi,*
Олечка! :flower: С Днём Рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть планы воплотятся в жизнь,
Мечты пусть сбудутся твои,
Удачи, радости, здоровья,
Люби, любимой будь, твори!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

Djazi,romashakun,

Девочки ! С Днем рождения!!!

Пожеланий моих не счесть ,
Так зачем их делить на части?
Пусть все они, сколько есть ,
Поместятся в слове "счастье"!

----------


## черника

*romashakun,*
Людочка! :flower:  С Днём Рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Улыбок, радости, везенья,
Всегда хорошего настроенья
Мы рады тебе от души пожелать
И просим почаще сюда забегать!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Николай - прими мои ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Мы наслышаны о твоём трудолюбии [img]http://s10.******info/d34f2eae1c233279fee2708658a1744a.gif[/img]
[img]http://s10.******info/b922d14d899849fde9dd7a69f66adcce.gif[/img] о твей чистоплотности
о твоей подержке прекрасной половине человечества [img]http://s10.******info/375e9cbc6c8059be91b38a0710ea974f.gif[/img]
[img]http://s10.******info/d2e3a88d720c752ced867049fd3ccf60.gif[/img] о твоём умении жить и радоваться жизни

Желаю изобилия [img]http://s4.******info/fbf186787eb81e6da12000144c0079e7.gif[/img] и крепкого здоровья!!!![img]http://s2.******info/899b39e0629cece728def811490d49fb.gif[/img]

----------


## _Лесюня_

Коленька!!!
Поздравляю с Днем Варення!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Отмечай Все праздники рождения так, как этот, в числе СТОЛЬКИХ друзей!!! т.е. 
Желаю, чтобы тропа друзей к твоим Вратам НЕ ЗАРОСТАЛА!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/522481m.jpg[/IMG]

Djazi,
Олечка!!!! Поздравляю!!!!
Пусть столько жизнь даст тебе доброго и хорошего, столько есть Возможности у нее! Будь счастлива!!!

*ЖЕЛАЮ, что бы всем чертям  назло, ЖИЛОСЬ! ЛЮБИЛОСЬ и ВЕЗЛО!!!* 

romashakun,
ЛЮдмила!!! Поздравляю от души!!!!
[B]Желаю жить без грусти и печали, улыбки как ромашки собирать. Чтоб трудности тебя не огорчали,всю жизнь смеяться и не тосковать!!![/B]

Это ВАМ!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/476401m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## romashakun

Девочки, дорогие ! Спасибо большое!!!  Очень приятно читать поздравления! Целую вас всех!

----------


## Dium

*Олечка*, *Людмила*, *Николай* *с Днем рождения!* :smile:
_Вот и снова день рожденья, 
Что ж вам мне пожелать? 
Для начала пусть, везенья, 
И любви, как в 25! 
Исполнения желаний, 
Обретенья новых знаний, 
Мудрыми быть, но не стареть, 
Не спеша везде успеть. 
Удовольствия во всём, 
Ночью тёмной, светлым днём, 
В расслаблении, в труде, 
Где бы ни были вы - везде. 
От рутины оторваться, 
Наконец-то отоспаться, 
Добрых не терять друзей, 
Целей достигать быстрей. 
Приключений безопасных, 
Впечатлений звонких, ясных, 
Никогда не пролетать, 
Но парить, летать, летать! 
Каждый день, как в первый раз 
Обретать Энтузиазм, 
Узнавать, что значит Счастье, 
Верность, Дружба и Участье. 
В общем, вы не подведите, 
Всё, что хотите, обретите!
_

----------


## Анюша

Людмилочка и Оленька, С днем рождения, вас! Пусть у вас всегда на душе будет Весна - вы же у нас весенние?

----------


## Volodя

*Djazi,*С днём варенья!!! 
*romashakun*,
 С Днём Рождения, единственная землячка на форуме! 

*Николай,*  Вам желаю в первую очередь здоровья! Ну когда есть здоровье, есть и счастье ! Непременно Вам счастья в Личной Жизни!!! И в деловой побольше денег!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Три дня не была на форуме - и три замечательных человечка народились!
*Коля*, дорогой, пусть всегда твоя дорога достигает твоих целей, и только вперёд, только вверх будут твои шаги!!!
*Олечка*-Djazi, тебе в первую очередь здоровья, а так же работы лёгкой и конечно песен-песен-песен. Я твою песню "За друзей" поставила фоном на своё слайд-шоу и балдею от неё.
*Люда*-romashakun, тебе побольше общения со всеми нами, почаще радоваться от него самой и радовать форумчан.

----------


## Курица

* Людмила!!!*

Земных годов не остановишь бег,
И сердце замирает от волненья.
И каждый раз,  в день своего рождения,
Особым чувством полон человек. 

Пути земного так запутан след:
Границы нет  меж праздников и буден.
Мы все  чего-то ждем, кого-то судим,
А праведности в наших душах нет. 

Но есть весна. И пусть ее приход
Насытит нас пасхальным очищеньем
И мы, друг другу подарив прощенье,
Особым взором взглянем на восход. 

Пусть  светлый март в кружении планет 
Откроет сердцу  радость обновленья,
А светлый день, день Вашего рожденья,
Зажжет  запал  еще на много лет.

*Ольга!!!*

Вот-март, а как январские- метели
В лесу тропинки замели
И от мороза зазвенели
В полях седые ковыли. 

Но не страшна колдунья - вьюга,
Когда в душе поет весна,
Есть верное плечо у друга
И жизнь прекрасна и ясна. 

И я от всей души желаю:   
Впредь оставаться молодой,
Пускай мужчины обожают
И кружат вечно пред тобой. 

Все в этом мире непонятно,
Сложны Законы бытия…
Но все-таки - мне так приятно
Сказать: с рождением тебя!

Девочки, Вам- первые весенние цветы-
[IMG]http://*********ru/473088m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Люду и Олю денёчком весенним
Весь форум поздравить спешит с Днём рожденья!
Желаем удачи, цветов и тепла,
Весна чтоб в душе постоянно была!!!*

----------


## Колесо

*Коля,
Олечка-Djazi,
Людмила-romashakun,*
С днем рождения!!!Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям,пусть родные и близкие люди будут всегда рядом!Спокойствия и мира в душе!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Олечка-Djazi,
Людмила-romashakun,* 

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! *  

*Чтоб всегда под счастливой звездою 
Вас судьба по дороге вела. 
В доме чтоб полноводной рекою 
Жизнь спокойно и мирно текла, 
Пусть ваш дом лишь друзья посещают, 
Стороною обходят ненастья, 
От души я добра вам желаю, 
Долгой жизни, здоровья и счастья!*

----------


## Ольвия

*Олечка-Djazi,
Людмила-romashakun,
Коля,*
Надо же, как давно я здесь не была....... Поздравляю Вас, дорогие!!!!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*romashakun*,
*Djazi* 
*Люда и Оля! С днём рождения вас!* Весеннего настроения, исполнения желаний, всего самого доброго!
[IMG]http://*********ru/461831m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

romashakun, Djazi ! Девочки дорогие, с Днем рождения!
[IMG]http://[IMG]http://*********ru/495622m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Пусть счастье будет лишь подмогой.
Удач желаем, пылу, жару,
Чтобы в пути ждала удача
И в ресторанах вы питались бы на шару.

----------


## Януська

Захожу сюда крайне редко...Всех С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Djazi

*intermag*,
*romashakun*, Во - первых, конечно же поздравляю своих коллег Николая и Людмилу с Днём рождения! Уже одно то, что мы  родились под знаком Рыб, нас объединяет.
*Для Николая:*
*День рожденья - это круто, Это словно Кама Сутра для восторженной души - Так приятно, хоть пляши! День рожденья - это славно. Ты сегодня - самый главный! Все такое говорят - Уши целый день горят! День рожденья - это классно, Значит вовсе не напрасно Мы пришли к тебе сегодня Потому что одному Так балдеть от наслажденья - Это просто извращенье! В общем, с днем тебя рожденья!.. Рюмку... То есть руку жму!*
*Для Людмилы:*
*Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
И доброй, и строгой, и слабой, и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилье.
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра!
*

----------


## Раюшка

Ага... вот они, Рыбки наши...:smile:
Коля, Людмила, Олечка - поздравляю вас всех от души!!! Будьте с нами почаще и украшайте форум своим присутствием! Спасибо за то, что вы есть, такие замечательные!!! :flower: 

Скоро, помнится, и у Калинчик днюха... подарочек наш восьмомартовский... Кто бы меня 8 числа толкнул локтем в бок, чтобы не забыла зайти и поздравить... а то всех последнее время поздравляю оптом и задним числом, совсем от рук отбилась я...:biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

> А еще от всей души поздравляю Олечку. Пусть твой великолепный голос радует и твоих близких, и друзей, и многовисленных клиентов на праздниках, которых ты им даришь. Мир твоему дому. Любви и счастья. А главное - здоровья.





> Оля, с Днем рождения





> Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям,пусть родные и близкие люди будут всегда рядом!Спокойствия и мира в душе!
> __________________





> Пусть ваш дом лишь друзья посещают,





> Поздравляю Вас, дорогие!!!!!!





> И в ресторанах вы питались бы на шару.





> Всех С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!





> Олечка!С днем варенья тебя!Я балдю от твоего голоса:он просто зачаровывает!Желаю тебе всегда оставаться такой же обоятельной и обворожительной!Всего тебе самого-самого наилучшего!





> Люби, любимой будь, твори!!!





> Пожеланий моих не счесть ,





> Олечка!!!! Поздравляю!!!!
> Пусть столько жизнь даст тебе доброго и хорошего, столько есть Возможности у нее! Будь счастлива!!!
> 
> ЖЕЛАЮ, что бы всем чертям назло, ЖИЛОСЬ! ЛЮБИЛОСЬ и ВЕЗЛО!!!





> Вот и снова день рожденья,
> Что ж вам мне пожелать?
> Для начала пусть, везенья,
> И любви, как в 25!





> Пусть у вас всегда на душе будет Весна - вы же у нас весенние?





> Djazi,С днём варенья!!!





> Я твою песню "За друзей" поставила фоном на своё слайд-шоу и балдею от неё.





> И я от всей души желаю:
> Впредь оставаться молодой,
> Пускай мужчины обожают
> И кружат вечно пред тобой.





> Весь форум поздравить спешит с Днём рожденья!
> Желаем удачи, цветов и тепла,
> Весна чтоб в душе постоянно была!!!


Мои  дорогие  друзья и коллеги, вот сижу и  просто не могу даже найти слов, чтобы поблагодарить вас за эти поздравления! :flower: 
Спасибо, и я  очень надеюсь на то , что я  тоже когда-нибудь увижусь с вами в реале и  обязательно спою и не только.:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ага... вот они, Рыбки наши...





> Спасибо за то, что вы есть, такие замечательные!!!


Раюшка, спасибо :flower: 

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
*А это  от меня подарки всем, эти красивые ролики:*

http://www.s5s.ru/vremja.swf

http://www.s5s.ru/love.swf

http://www.s5s.ru/Smile.swf

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Мои дорогие друзья и коллеги, вот сижу и просто не могу даже найти слов, чтобы поблагодарить вас за эти поздравления!
> Спасибо, и я очень надеюсь на то , что я тоже когда-нибудь увижусь с вами в реале и обязательно спою и не только.
> 
> А это от меня подарки всем, эти красивые ролики:
> 
> http://www.s5s.ru/vremja.swf
> 
> http://www.s5s.ru/love.swf
> 
> ...


Оленька спасибо огромное... ролики отличные!!!
последний очень подымает настроение!когда-то его мне скидывали ,но ссылка затерялась...
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Жаль, весы 2раза не нажать...

----------


## Уралочка

Ну ничего себе:eek:, ну вы даёте:redface:
Всего какой то денёк не была на форуме и столько событий!

ОЛЕНЬКА И ЛЮДМИЛА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(ох и люблю я шуметь! :Vah: , надеюсь все слышат, как я кричу поздравления:biggrin:)

Всего , всего и много, много!!! исполнения желаний :flower:

----------


## maknata

Ой, я опять опаздываю с поздравлениями... Всех именинников с днюхой!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Ой, я опять опаздываю с поздравлениями... Всех именинников с днюхой!!


Позвольте и мне примазатся к поздравлениям!! И добавлю, только хороших, можно и богатых клиентов. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Олечка-Djazi*, с днем варенья, [B]*С днем рожденья![/*B]
 Хорошего желаю тебе я настроенья! :flower:  :flower: 
Поправь свое здоровье, старательно худей
*И в будущее , Оля, смотри ты веселей...*
И дисков стопку новых отправлю завтра я 
Потом прийду напомнить, что очередь твоя...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Людмила-romashakun*
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ТЕЗКА!!!!!!!!* Очень хочется подарить тебе *ромашки*( Исходя из ника, тебе , пожалуй ,они бы понравились....Но я ,жаль,этого не умею)
Пусть каждое поздравление, которе ты получила исполняется в полной мере, а ты будешь получать каскад положительных эмоций... :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

я дико извиняюсь, просто хочу внести малюсенькую отлику...
/я обожаю ромашишки, и фот у меня много/
это фото для...Людмила-romashakun

----------


## КартинкаИр

:flower:  Олечка и Людмила от всего сердца поздравляю Вас 
C Днем рождения!

Зебра и радуга чем-то похожи:

Зебра в полосочку радуга тоже.

Будет пусть жизнь полосатою зеброй,

Но не двухцветной а разноцветной!!

Пусть будет много зеленого цвета,

Зеленый - надежда и теплое лето,

Солнышком ярким пусть желтый сияет,

Красный - любовью пусть озаряет, 

Синий поднимет над суетой,

Он будет светлой и доброй мечтой.

Желаю такого Вам разноцветья,

Счастья большого и долголетья!!!

----------


## Djazi

> Олечка-Djazi, с днем варенья, *С днем рожденья!*
> Хорошего желаю тебе я настроенья!
> Поправь свое здоровье, старательно худей
> И в будущее , Оля, смотри ты веселей...
> И дисков стопку новых отправлю завтра я
> Потом прийду напомнить, что очередь твоя...


Людочка, дорогая моя! А я  всё ждала и ждала твоего поздравления :Oj:  И дождалась! Твои диски  тоже готовы к отправке.  Только сказали, что перед 8 марта на почте огромные очереди.

----------


## lezi

Олечка и Людмила!
Примите и от меня в ваш праздник мои искренние поздравления!!!!!Здоровья ,счастья любви  и щедрых заказчиков.
[IMG]http://*********ru/485596m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*Djazi*,
Оляяяяяяя с днём рожденья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

любви духовной[img]http://s15.******info/765bcf044af24ccd007d4273372fb736.gif[/img] 

                                                                            и платонической) [img]http://s16.******info/c949fe7b6e56a5c1e321b431d83f45c3.gif[/img]

[img]http://s16.******info/c448b01bac0d952f7052bec8ff7e006a.gif[/img]отличного отдыха 

                                                                             и высокооплачиваемой работы! [img]http://s8.******info/8185466c14e961404c8b08f56217aec0.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Людмила-romashakun*

Поздравляюююююююююююююю

----------


## Rodniki

Поздравляем Всех Женщин с Наступающим!!!! Праздником .Добра, Любви и Счастья , Много Много :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> Позвольте и мне примазатся к поздравлениям!! И добавлю, только хороших, можно и богатых клиентов.


тогда уж на троих:biggrin: сообразим запоздалые поздравления!

Олечка-Djazi,
Людмила-romashakun,
Коля,  

С днем рождения!   здоровья и летной погоды для творческой мысли  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## SOK_89

*ЮЛЯ и ЛЮДМИЛА!!!* 
И всех рыбок, которых я не смог вовремя поздравить.
Всех с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ.
Удачи Вам везде и всегда. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


Всем дарю цветочки выращенные своими руками.
[IMG]http://*********ru/486456m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

*Олечка-Djazi,
Людмила-romashakun*, Поздравляю с днём рожденья! Пусть все ваши мечты этой весной сбудутся!

----------


## Сильва

У Марины, которую мы все знаем как *Mazaykina*, день рожденья приближается! 
 Поздравляю и желаю больше радостных мгновений!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Mazaykina*
*Марина! С днём рождения!* 
Счастливых дней, верных друзей, Удачи![IMG]http://*********ru/480353m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*МАРИНА!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/520291m.jpg[/IMG]
_А СКОЛЬКО ЛЕТ ИСПОЛНИЛОСЬ
 СЕГОДНЯ
              -МЫ НЕ СПРОСИМ...
А ПОТОМУ. ХОТЬ С ВИДУ ВЕСЕЛА,
ТЫ С ГРУСТЬЮ ДУМАЕШЬ:
ОГО, ПОДХОДИТ ОСЕНЬ...
А ВСЛЕД ЗА НЕЙ- ЗИМА БЕЛЫМ-БЕЛА...
А МОЖЕТ, И НЕ ДУМАЕШЬ ПРО ЭТО- 
НЕМАЛО ВСЯКИХ У ТЕБЯ ЗАБОТ...
ДАЙ БОГ ТЕБЕ БОЛЬШОЕ БАБЬЕ ЛЕТО!
...А ОСЕНЬ-СВЕТЛУЮ..
КОГДА ОНА ПРИДЕТ!!!_

----------


## zizi

*МАРИНА*,*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*

----------


## tataluna

Сердечно поздравляю всех женщин с наступающим праздником

----------


## нефедов сергей

Здрасте, здрасте, здрасте ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ!!! Осабливо нашим девочкам!!! Вот пришёл и говорю - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ВАШИМ ПРАЗНИКОМ!!! А может и нашим!?! Всё в этом мире относительно, с какой точки смотреть! 
                                        Притча о Женщине 

Когда всесильный Магадэва создал прекрасную Индию, он слетел на землю ею полюбоваться. От его полета пронесся тёплый, благоухающий ветер. Гордые пальмы преклонили пред Магадэвой свои вершины, и расцвели под его взглядом чистые, белые, нежные, ароматные лилии. Магадэва сорвал одну из лилий и кинул её в лазурное море. Ветер заколебал кристальную воду и закутал прекрасную лилию белою пеной. Минута, — и из этого букета пены расцвела женщина — нежная, благоухающая, как лилия, лёгкая, как ветер, изменчивая, как море, с красотой, блистающей, как пена морская, и скоро преходящей, как эта пена.
Женщина прежде всего взглянула в кристальные воды и воскликнула:
— Как я прекрасна!
Затем она посмотрела кругом и сказала:
— Как мир хорош!
Женщина вышла на берег сухой из воды (с тех пор женщины всегда выходят сухими из воды).
При виде женщины расцвели цветы на земле, а с неба на неё устремились миллиарды любопытных глаз. Эти глаза загорелись восторгом. С тех пор и светят звёзды. Звезда Венера загорелась завистью, — оттого она и светит сильнее других.
Женщина гуляла по прекрасным лесам и лугам, и всё безмолвно восторгалось ею. Это наскучило женщине. Женщина заскучала и воскликнула:
— О, всесильный Магадэва! Ты создал меня такой прекрасной! Все восторгается мною, но я не слышу, не знаю об этих восторгах, все восторгается молча!
Услыхавши эту жалобу, Магадэва создал бесчисленных птиц. Бесчисленные птицы пели восторженные песни красоте прекрасной женщины. Женщина слушала и улыбалась. Но через день это ей надоело. Женщина заскучала.
— О, всесильный Магадэва! — воскликнула она. — Мне поют восторженные песни, в них говорят, что я прекрасна. Но что же это за красота, если никто не хочет меня обнять и ласково прижаться ко мне!
Тогда всесильный Магадэва создал красивую, гибкую змею. Она обнимала прекрасную женщину и ползала у её ног. Полдня женщина была довольна, потом заскучала и воскликнула:
— Ах, если б я точно была красива, другие б старались мне подражать! Соловей поёт прекрасно, и щеглёнок ему подражает. Должно быть, я не так уж хороша!
Всесильный Магадэва в угоду женщине создал обезьяну. Обезьяна подражала каждому движению женщины, и женщина шесть часов была довольна, но потом со слезами воскликнула:
— Я так хороша, так прекрасна! Обо мне поют, меня обнимают, ползают у моих ног и мне подражают. Мною любуются и мне завидуют так, что я даже начинаю бояться. Кто же меня защитит, если мне захотят сделать от зависти зло?
Магадэва создал сильного, могучего льва. Лев охранял женщину. Женщина три часа была довольна, но через три часа воскликнула:
— Я прекрасна! Меня ласкают, я — никого! Меня любят, я — никого! Ведь не могу же я любить этого громадного, страшного льва, к которому чувствую почтение и страх!
И в эту же минуту перед женщиной, по воле Магадэвы, появилась маленькая, хорошенькая собачка.
— Что за милое животное! — воскликнула женщина и начала ласкать собачку. — Как я её люблю!
Теперь у женщины было все, ей нечего было просить. Это её рассердило. Чтоб сорвать злобу, она ударила собачку, — собачка залаяла и убежала, ударила льва, — лев зарычал и ушел, наступила ногой на змею, — змея зашипела и уползла. Обезьяна убежала и птицы улетели, когда женщина на них закричала…
— О, я несчастная! — воскликнула женщина, ломая руки. — Меня ласкают, хвалят, когда я бываю в хорошем настроении духа, и все бегут, когда я делаюсь зла. Я одинока! О, всесильный Магадэва! В последний раз тебя прошу: создай мне такое существо, на котором я могла бы срывать злобу, которое не смело бы бегать от меня, когда я зла, которое обязано было бы терпеливо сносить все побои... Магадэва задумался и создал ей… мужа. 
С наступающим ВАС, Прекрасные!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Mazaykina*, Мудрая Модератор'С-ША:biggrin:, 
с *Днём рождения!*
Здоровья, удачи, любви и хорошего весеннего настроения! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Mazaykina

С днём рожденияяяяяяяяяяя!!! 

Успехов [img]http://s15.******info/085d8b5ef42519d9212468dc4ede96bb.gif[/img] 

душевного равновесия [img]http://s10.******info/2502705fd8e2db8ef96def73310c4731.gif[/img] 

взаимопонимания [img]http://s10.******info/b656ce4726a4896f4168828db48b4348.gif[/img] 

радости [img]http://s10.******info/1ded1af81c9705f148b7c32ae71c2af1.gif[/img]

дружбы [img]http://s2.******info/cc7380c101d11c924d14629b4441cf13.gif[/img]и...

настоящей любви!!!!! [img]http://s16.******info/9925929dcbad26edc859268c737e5c46.gif[/img]

----------


## bogema

*Мариночка от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днём варенья!
Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
И доброй, и строгой, и слабой, и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилие.
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра!
Пусть будет жизнь полна веселья, смеха,
Пусть в сердце вечно молодость живёт.
Желаем мы всем форумом здоровья и успеха
Hа много-много лет вперёд!
И сколько бы лет ни стукнуло тебе
Поверь, не стоит их бояться.
Желаем счастья светлого в судьбе,
Твои года - твоё богатство!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Mazaykina

----------


## Инна Р.

Мариша, зайка ты наша! Поздравляю и я тебя! 
Улыбок и радостей побольше! Весны в душе, праздников побольше, и клиентов побогаче и здоровья покрепче и счастья, счастья, счастья и любви!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Mazaykina*

*Марина, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!*

*Желаю быть тебе счастливой!
Цвести пышнее всяких роз!
Дорогу счастья торопливо
Пройти без горя и без слез!
Желаю счастья, песен, смеха!
Побольше радости, успеха.
Прожить желаю сотню лет,
Не зная горя, слез и бед!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Mazaykina*

Маришка, дорогая!!! С днем рождения, дорогой мой ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!!



*Добавлено через 14 минут*


Доброе, серьезное поздравление будет позже:wink:

----------


## vz_event

Милые, самые красивые ведущие... От всей души поздравляю Вас с 8 марта.
Весною музыка звучит в душе,
Настоян день на запахе мимозы,
Весной не запугают нас уже снега, морозы.
Сасулька тает в солнечых лучах,
Не улыбаться просто не возможно.
На женских хрупких, маленьких плечах
Лежит всеь мир, НО прочно и надежно!

----------


## КартинкаИр

:flower: 
С 8 мартам Поздравляю!
И от всей души желаю... Приятных сюрпризов и исполнения капризов... 
уюта, тепла, чтоб крыша не текла... 
чтоб шампанского река притащила мужика... 
чтоб пробило на хи-хи и французские духи... 
рубинов, алмазов, золотых унитазов... 
секса на пляже и миллион в саквояже... 
нежности, ласки, икры и колбаски... 
чтоб носили на руках в итальянских сапогах... 
сладкой жизни без калорий и путевку в санаторий... 
большую любовь и немую свекровь!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Mazaykina
Марина, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
И ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО САМОГО ХОРОШЕГО И ТЁПЛОГО ЖЕЛАЮ!
  [IMG]http://*********ru/493447.jpg[/IMG]



ЭТО Я ТЕБЯ ТАК КРЭЭЭЭПКО ЦААААЛУЮ И ОБНИМАЮ!

----------


## Анюша

Маринка! С днем рождения! Счастья тебе большого и женского! :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ой, родные моиииии! Спасибо Танюшке -Курочке нашей, привела меня сюда!!!! Сижу и ком в горле от радости, что есть ВЫ, что мы вместе, несмотря *ни на что*, хотя наступает порой ТАКАЯ безисходность и растерянность от того, что  НИЧЕГО не можешь сделать... Но жизнь идет своим чередом.  :Aga: :wink:

*С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ ВСЕХ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!*

----------


## jpligunova

[IMG]http://*********ru/471957m.jpg[/IMG]Дорогие девчонки!Поздравляю вас с нашим праздником! И все у нас будет хорошо,потому что вместе-это сила!!!!!!Как хорошо,что есть этот форум и есть вы!!!!

----------


## Вета

Мариша, с Днём рождения!!! Счастья, здоровья, удачи и везения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

С Днем рождения, Марина!
*Счастья тебе и ОПТИМИЗМА!* *Не смотря ни на что!!!!!!!!!!* :flower:  :flower:

----------


## свадьба

*Дорогие женщины - я Вам желаю, чтобы руки болели только от цветов, губы - от поцелуев, а тело - от любви! С праздником Вас!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/520087.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Дороги женщины, от всей души поздравляю Вас с праздником!!!
Желаю любви, счастья, нежности и праздничного настроения!!!*
Пусть в этот день и в этот час, 
Вам счастье улыбается,
И все хорошее для Вас, 
Всегда, везде сбывается,
И Вам на жизненном пути, 
Любовь и верность пронести,
Преград не знать, невзгод не мерить, 
Любить, надеяться и верить!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/512918.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Спасибо, Юра, за очень красивый цветок!!! И - искренние слова.  :049:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Девочки!* 
*Дорогие мои, поздравляю вас с днём 8 Марта!*

*Весенний праздник пусть приносит
Лишь радость, счастье, теплоту.
Пускай исчезнут все печали,
Не будет лишних ссор в дому.
Вы улыбнитесь, и тревоги уйдут,
Как вешняя вода.
Пускай лишь радость будет рядом
Всегда, всегда, всегда, ВСЕГДА!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Mazaykina*
Марина, дорогая наша, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!! Звезда удачи пусть всегда тебе светит! [IMG]http://*********ru/496557.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А всю прекрасную, но такую сильную половину с праздником! И пусть рядом с каждой из вас будет тот.......:wink::rolleyes: :Oj: 

Сегодня на одном музыкальном форуме увидела вот такие стихи. Они для нас с вами.:smile:

Инна Радужная _ Ты - женщина

Ты – женщина. Ты – мать. Сестра. Подруга.
Любимая. Любовница. Жена.
Ты – солнце. Ты – земля. Ты – мир. Ты – вьюга.
Ты – вера. Ты – надежда. Ты – весна.

Ты – счастье. Ослепительное счастье.
Ты – лучик ласковый. Ты – бархатный цветок.
Нет, лепесток цветочный на запястье
Ты поцелуй. Ты – взгляда уголёк.

Ты – сон степей. Ты – чистое дыханье.
Ты – сок берёз. Ты – летний быстрый дождь.
Ты – бабочки свободное порханье.
Росинки утренней застенчивая дрожь.

Ты – молния. Ты – жаркая пустыня.
Травинка на ветру. Ты – снежный плед.
Ты – день и ночь. Часть Бога – ты – богиня.
И вечная любовь. И горя след.

Осколок зеркала. Златая чаша мёда.
Слеза солёная. И горькая полынь.
Бальзам на рану с каплей жгучей йода.
Луна. Звезда. Зарница. Неба синь.

Улыбка нежная. Туман. Холодный вечер.
Волна прибрежная. Серебряная даль.
И расставанье после сладкой встречи.
Тоска и радость. Песня и печаль.

Ты – праздник. Ты- мечта. Святая тайна.
Открытая и добрая душа.
Ты – навсегда, а, может, ты – случайна.
Ты – шаг уверенный по лезвию ножа.

Ты – пропасть. Буря. Чувств шальных затменье.
Ты – упоенье. Музыка. Полёт.
И губ горячих ты прикосновенье.
Спасенье. Утешенье. Хрупкий лёд. 

Ты - женщина. Ты – мать. Жена. Подруга.
Любимая. Хозяйка. И сестра.
Вселенная. Страдание. И мука.
Ты – женщина. Ты – искра от костра.

Ты – женщина. Ты – истина. Ты – сила.
И красота. ГОСПОДЬ благословил
Тебя на все дела, как ты просила.
БОГ чудом – женщиной – нас щедро одари

----------


## Курица

Женщина должна быть загадкой:
 Маленькой, миленькой, сладкой. 
Кокетничать, строить глазки, 
Верить во всякие сказки.
 Оставаться святой и грешной,
 Быть красивой душой и внешне. 
Обаятельным, хитрым бесёнком,
 Нежным, мягким пушистым котёнком.
 Шалуньей весёлой, игривой, 
Любить и всегда быть любимой. 
Влюблённой безумно и страстно, 
Ласковой, робкой и властной, 
Сквозь слёзы уметь смеяться 
И никогда не сдаваться !
С Праздником 8 Марта ВСЕХ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/464813m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Djazi

*Дорогие девочки, я тоже поздравляю вас  с этим самым красивым  весенним праздником!
И хочу , чтобы ваша жизнь была как сказка, счастья вам, здоровья, Любви и море цветов:
http://www.procreo.jp/labo/_garden.swf 
                                      ...как войдешь на ссылку ... нажимай в любом месте..много раз.*

----------


## swinging

Уважаемые форумчанки!
Нет, не так.
Дорогие женщины!
Тоже не то.
Короче...
Девчонки, поздравляю Вас от имени всех мальчишек (и от своего тоже) с праздником. Желаем Вам счастья, успехов всегда и во всём, достатка в семье, здоровья Вам и Вашим родным, ну и конечно

Удачи!

----------


## julia2222

Девочки  :flower: 
*С праздником!* :Aga:  :flower: 
Желаю, чтоб *ВЕСНА* в душе была всегда! :flower: 
Маленький подарок:
http://ivansergeev.com/portfolio/ocs...ard/8%2Dmarch/

----------


## Djazi

> http://ivansergeev.com/portfolio/ocs...ard/8%2Dmarch/


Спасибо, СУПЕР! :flower:

----------


## Глюк

Девочки! Поздравляю всех... Желаю вечной весны в душе, женского счастья (для каждой оно свое неповторимое), терпения и мудрости!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Для женщины в жизни немногое надо:
Чтоб в сумочке были духи и помада,
Браслетик и тени, чтоб взгляд был разящий ,
На пальце в кольце бриллиант настоящий. 
Нарядов немного. Зачем задаваться?
Чтоб за год не больше трех раз повторяться 
Чтоб кофе в постель с круасаном хрустящим, 
Любви как в кино, только чтоб настоящей. 
Работать чтоб с часу, ведь утром так спится, 
А в два по домам, чтоб по ходу скупиться. 
Ведь шопинг у женщин полезен безмерно 
Системе центральной, моментами нервной. 
В квартире достаток, под цвет глаз машина, 
Но главное умный, достойный мужчина
Который подарит помаду и тени, 
Кольцо с бриллиантом, привстав на колени. 
Пригонит машину, обставит квартиру, 
В любви фору даст даже Ричарду Гиру...
А если таких еще нету на свете, 
То пусть хоть подарит тюльпанов букетик, 
А все остальное мужскими руками 
Тихонько доделают женщины сами:wink:...

А потому предлагаю тост:
*Короче, за нас обаятельных,*
*умных, красивых!*
*С Восьмым всех нас марта!* 
*И будем счастливыми!!!*

----------


## Сильва

От мужчин должно звучать, но мне понравилось:
*О женщинах слышал я слово:
В беде не сробеют – спасут,
Коня на скаку остановят,
В горящую избу войдут.

Любимые наши подружки!
Я тост поднимаю, любя:
Оставьте коней и избушки,
А нам предоставьте себя!* 

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Девченки! С праздником!

Нам не хватает в жизни красоты,
Нам не хватает блеска и эффекта.
Хоть раз за жизнь, чтоб посреди проспекта
Широким жестом подарить цветы!
Или вот так: бокалов звон,
И среди пышных, чинных поздравлений
Совсем всерьез, совсем случайно он
Тебе цветы, иль песню на коленях...
К чему мечтать? Сейчас не тот народ,
Не блеска, ни гусарства, ни азарта!
И если уж цветы мужик несет,
То точно знай - сейчас начало марта!

Девочки! Пусть нам всем дарят цветы и любят нас круглый год!

P.S. В стихах не о наших форумских мальчишках! Они у нас не такие!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Mazaykina*,
 Мариночка! С Днем рождения! Счастья и любви! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Стихи о нас, любимых...*:smile:  

*Всегда найдётся женская рука,
Чтобы она , прохладна и легка,
Жалея и немножечко любя,
Как брата успокоила тебя.

Всегда найдётся женское плечо,
Чтобы в него дышал ты горячо,
Припав к нему беспечно головой,
Ему доверил сон мятежный свой.

Всегда найдутся женские глаза,
Чтобы они всю боль твою,
А если и не всю, то часть её
Увидели в страдании твоём.

Но есть такая женская рука
Которая особенно нежна,
Когда она измученного лба
Касается, как вечность и судьба.

Но есть такое женское плечо,
Которое неведомо за что,
Не на ночь, а на век тебе дано,
И это понял ты давным  давно.

Но есть такие женские глаза
Которые глядят всегда грустя.
И это до последних твоих дней,
Глаза любви и совести твоей.

А ты живёшь себе же вопреки,
И мало тебе только той руки,
Того плеча и тех печальных глаз.
Ты предал их уж столько раз.

И вот возмездье настаёт!
Предатель – дождь тебе наотмашь бьёт,
Предатель – ветки хлещут по лицу,
Предатель – эхо слышится в лесу.

Ты мучишься, ты мечешься, грустишь.
Ты сам себе всё это не простишь.
И только та, усталая рука,
Простит , хотя обида и тяжка!
И только то, усталое плечо,
Простит сейчас, да и простит ещё!
И только те печальные глаза,
Простят всё то, чего простить нельзя!*  :flower:

----------


## kaskadet

> *Дорогие девочки, я тоже поздравляю вас  с этим самым красивым  весенним праздником!
> И хочу , чтобы ваша жизнь была как сказка, счастья вам, здоровья, Любви и море цветов:
> http://www.procreo.jp/labo/_garden.swf 
>                                       ...как войдешь на ссылку ... нажимай в любом месте..много раз.*


**

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*



> *Дорогие девочки, я тоже поздравляю вас  с этим самым красивым  весенним праздником!
> И хочу , чтобы ваша жизнь была как сказка, счастья вам, здоровья, Любви и море цветов:
> http://www.procreo.jp/labo/_garden.swf 
>                                       ...как войдешь на ссылку ... нажимай в любом месте..много раз.*


*Это СУПЕР.[*COLOR="Cyan"]**[/COLOR]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *Дорогие девочки, я тоже поздравляю вас  с этим самым красивым  весенним праздником!
> И хочу , чтобы ваша жизнь была как сказка, счастья вам, здоровья, Любви и море цветов:
> http://www.procreo.jp/labo/_garden.swf 
>                                       ...как войдешь на ссылку ... нажимай в любом месте..много раз.*


[COLOR="Blue"][B][I]Это СУПЕР.

----------


## 46roman46

*julia2222*,
 kiss kiss kiss

----------


## Иринка 11

*В этот мартовский день,
Мы желаем Вам добра, что вначале Весны
В день, когда пробуждаются силы природы
Мы хотим Вас поздравить от чистой души
Пожелать Вам здоровья и счастья на долгие годы!
Пусть весь год женский день не кончается,
Пусть в честь Вас прожурчат ручейки,
Пусть Вам солнце всю жизнь улыбается,
А мужчины пусть дарят цветы!*

----------


## Тамада5885

Всех нащих дорогих и любимых... Девчонки с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!!! Море цветов и море улыбок, море удачи и дачу у моря! И хорошего, верного, надёжного, любящего и любимого МУЖЧИНУ рядом. Чтоб было во что одеться и перед кем раздеться...... С праздником!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Доброе утро, дорогие!  С нашим праздником!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/460707.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

Девчоночки!!!!!! С праздником!!!!!!

----------


## orsia

Дорогие! Всех с праздиком!!!
[IMG]http://[IMG]http://*********ru/481186m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

[img]http://s16.******info/d4a652cad9a77b6edeac79ed2a379b8c.gif[/img]Девушки бывают разные: [img]http://s16.******info/836848dc773333cb1b2dec9b0a55538f.gif[/img] - чёрные, [img]http://s16.******info/5c888fe37f9a6f5d722d90f170cac51b.gif[/img] - белые, [img]http://s16.******info/928311ff62f8595508d3a083539b8a1b.gif[/img] - красные)))
НО всем диаково хочется [img]http://s2.******info/52aa5710af1ad83bfb8adc6ca3d52ba7.gif[/img]  на ком-нибудь [img]http://s2.******info/e9461fe4105f5a5e1183c253f8686cb3.gif[/img] заморочится [img]http://s2.******info/8ee2f7e1452a524e9ef5861a8e8fbc82.gif[/img]

----------


## Медведик

С праздником дефффффффчонки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

танцуют все!!!!!!! 

[img]http://s2.******info/52797db882e67014ea2de94bf9470344.gif[/img] [img]http://s2.******info/1f6f9e54d462ef764d5848b074c8e166.gif[/img] [img]http://s2.******info/73ea9eb8c7ee76249693325fbfe44d6f.gif[/img] [img]http://s2.******info/390e32ab48cea1886e362f4155274cd6.gif[/img] [img]http://s2.******info/0c68dea1cd9a576f79864d1efe6ce2e0.gif[/img]

----------


## Капля дождя

Самым нежным, милым, искрящим и дарящим праздник - самые лучшие пожелания!!!
Девчонки, с праздником женской дружбы и солидарности, весны и любви!!!!

----------


## lezi

Милые,добрые,нежные,очаровательные наши девочки.
Поздравляю всех с праздником!!!!!!! Всем любви,тепла,весеннего настроения и всего самого хорошего.
[IMG]http://*********ru/50621m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

[img]http://s15.******info/5e51a230b545185ec20990d906b50603.gif[/img]

*Успехов - в работе! Погоды - приятной!
Любви - чистой, нежной и неоднократной!
Детей - разнополых! Пальто - по фигуре!
Соседей в купе - что не пьют и не курят!
Волос - шелковистых! Зубов - белоснежных!
Мужей - состоятельных! Спонсоров - нежных!
Любовников - умных! Супругов - в законе!
Свекровей - живущих в другом регионе!
Невесток - покорных! Тарелок - помытых!
Мужей - не храпящих и на ночь побритых!
Коллег - не зацикленных только на бабах!
Врагов - слабосильных! Врагов - сильно слабых!
Обедов - в постель! Впечатлений - полярных!
И... этих... ну... в общем, того... pегуляpных!
Чулок - без затяжек! Ни дня - без обновки!
Мужей - в очень длительной командировке!
Любви - обжигающей, как в сериале!
По пять сериалов - на каждом канале!
Романов - куpоpтных! Порывов - безумных! 
Соседей и снизу и сверху - бесшумных! 
Поездок - не на огород, а на море!
Пиpоженок - вкусных, но чтоб без калорий!
Машин - иностранных, но pуль чтобы слева!
Духов - от Диора! Цветов - ежедневно!
Hамеpений - разных, но лучше серьезных!
Жилищ - пятикомнатных и пятизвездных!
Заслуженный отпуск - на пляжах и волнах!
Троллейбусов - вовремя и неполных!
Билетов в автобусах - только счастливых!
Друзей - не занудных! Подруг - не ревнивых!
Мужей - состоятельных! (Как говорится,
Раз сильно желаешь - не грех повториться!)
Любви - чтобы воспламенялась, как порох!
(Когда это важно, не жалко повторов)
Стиральных машин, пылесосов, комбайнов -
И функциональных, и стильных дизайнов.
Страстей - изнурительных! Трудностей - кратких!
Брильянтов - не меньше, чем 40 каратов!
Сантехники - импортной! Родов - без боли!
Проблем - никаких! Шифоньеров - без моли!
И... кажется... что-то еще мы забыли...
А-а-а, ясно!
Любви!!!
И сервантов - без пыли!!!
И сбыться - мечте стать великой артисткой!!!
И Женского Дня - в год хотя бы pаз 300!!!*

----------


## Вета

Желаю счастья! Много-много!!!
Улыбок радостных букет!
Друзей - здоровых и весёлых!
Везения в жизни!Долгих лет!
И чтобы бедам всем назло
Жилось, любилось и везло!!!
С праздником, родные, дорогие, любимые мои девчонки!!!
Вы - лучшие!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LapNik

Красавицы, сегодня  все для Вас!
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

----------


## zizi

Девочки присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! С праздником!

----------


## Анатольевна

ДИИИФФФЧЁНКИИИ, с праздником!
Нежности и радости! Улыбок и цветов!
Пусть приходят с праздником счастье и любовь!
[IMG]http://*********ru/479143m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/470951.jpg[/IMG]
*Мои дорогие девочки! 
Примите искренние поздравления!*

В этот день - Восьмое Марта -
Я желаю вам добра,
Цветов огромную охапку
И весеннего тепла.
Много счастья и здоровья,
И заказов, чтоб горой!
Чтоб глаза теплом лучились
И сияли добротой!

----------


## laro4ka09

*Мои хорошие!
Пусть всё в вашей жизни
будет согрето
солнца весеннего
ласковым светом.
И пусть целый год,
а не только сейчас,
радость весны 
будет в сердце у вас ! 
С ДНЁМ 8 МАРТА !!!*
http://ivansergeev.com/portfolio/ocs/postcard/8-march/ * Посмотрите, улыбнитесь! )))*

----------


## КартинкаИр

Девченки! Поздравляю всех с праздником!

С ДНЕМ 8 МАРТА ! :flower: 

БУДЬ ДУШИСТОЙ, КАК МАЛИНА,
ЧТО ЖИВЕТ В ГЛУШИ ЛЕСНОЙ,
ЧТОБ НЕСЫТЫЕ МУЖЧИНЫ
ИСХОДИЛИ БЫ СЛЮНОЙ!
ВЫСОКО ДЕРЖИСЬ, КАК ВИШНЯ,
КРАСОТОЙ СВОЕЙ ГУБЯ,
ЧТОБЫ ВСЕ ТЯНУЛОСЬ ВЫШЕ-
АХ, ДОСТАТЬ БЫ ДО ТЕБЯ!
КАК БРУСНИКА БУДЬ ЧУДЕСНОЙ,
КАК ЧЕРЕШНЯ – НАЛИТОЙ,
КАК СМОРОДИНА – ПОЛЕЗНОЙ,
КАК КЛУБНИКА – ДОРОГОЙ!

 :Oj:

----------


## syaonka

*Милые девчёнки!*
Пусть сердце в такт стучит капели,
Пусть канут в прошлое метели,
И пусть в весенних хороводах
Забудет сердце о невзгодах.

Желаю Вам любви и счастья много,
Чтобы для грусти не было причин!
Пусть говорят, что это все от бога,
А я считаю, - больше от мужчин!

Милые женщины, добрые, верные!
С новой весной Вас, с каплями первыми!
Мирного неба Вам, солнца лучистого,
Счастья заветного, самого чистого!
Много Вам ласки, тепла, доброты, -
Пусть исполняются Ваши мечты!

----------


## Татьянка

:Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Девочки!!!! Мы все такие разные, но все такие нежные и ранимые в этот день!!!!:wink: Так пусть 8 марта никогда не кончается!!!!:rolleyes: Всего самого, самого, самого желаю!!!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

Всех ! Всех! Милых дам ! С праздником !
Любви и обожания !!!
Сегодня день особый! Правда? 
Прекрасный праздник у весны! 
Сегодня День 8 Марта - 
Так пусть счастливой будешь ты! 
Весна! Как много в этом слове: 
Добра, любви и теплоты. 
Пусть в ожидающей природе 
Тебе цветут ее цветы! 
Пусть в этот день - 8 Марта - 
Уйдут тревоги и придут мечты!

----------


## SOK_89

*Цветов, улыбок, вдохновений
Весенних радостных деньков
И красоты желаю неземной.
Пусть каждый день весной
Приносит счастье.
А дом встречает Вас
с любовью и теплом.
*_
Ээээ я не поэт, но старался.
И как всегда дарю букет ВАМ МИЛЫЕ ДАМЫ выращенный своими руками_
[IMG]http://*********ru/523197m.jpg[/IMG]

*С ув., Олег*

----------


## Katjatja

Девчата а я без  стихов и фото, но со словами и от всего сердца.

Хочу пожелать нам, чтобы мы как можно чаще могли быть слабыми. и чтобы рядом был такой человек ,рядом с которым мы могли бы позволить себе быть женственными, мечтательными,в меру рассеянными.

и еще хочу напомнить
мы плачем из-за тех кто не стоит наших слез,  а те ради кого стоит плакать  не заставляют нас это делать.  (слова не мои, если не ошибаюсь  Габриэля Маркиса).
поэтому цените свои слезы  на всех  их не хватит, а жизнь одна.
Счастья вам и дышите полной грудью весной 2009 года!

С праздником Вас! удачи и здоровья! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

*Девочки, дорогие! От всего форума "Тамада плюс" примите самые искренние и добрые поздравления!
 С праздником!!!*

----------


## Helga597

МИЛЫЕ, классные, креативные, не унывающие ДЕВЧОНКИ!  :Ok: 
Самые сердечные поздравления с праздником!   :flower:  Пусть на душе всегда у вас будет легко, на жизненном пути встречаются только добрые люди, заводные гости,  щедрые клиенты, а дома царит уют и гармония! ДА, а еще ЗДОРОВЬЯ! kiss :br:

----------


## Масяня

*Mazaykina*,


Маринчик! С днём рождения тебя, уж прости, что с запозданием, работала в поте лица два дня.

Желаю тебе успехов в твоих начинаниях. признания от клиентов, простого женского счастья и будь всегда такой же, мудрой, женственной и волшебной.


Ещё раз всех с праздником!

Совpеменная женщина!

Суетою замотана,

Hо как пpежде, божественна!

Пусть немного усталая,

Hо, как пpежде, пpекpасная!

До конца не понятная,

Hикому неподвластная!

Совpеменная женщина,

Совpеменная женщина -

То гpустна и задумчива,

То светла и тоpжественна.

Доказать ее слабости,

Побоpоть ее в деpзости

Зpя мужчины стаpаются,

Понапpасну надеются!

Hе бахвалиться силами,

Hо на ней - тем не менее -

И заботы служебные, и заботы семейные!

Все на свете познавшая,

Все невзгоды пpошедшая -

Остается загадкою совpеменная женщина!

----------


## Ольга-63

Девочкиииииии!!!!!!!
От души поздравляю всех с праздником! И каждой желаю:

БЫТЬ ВСЕГДА КРАСИВОЙ И БЕСПЕЧНОЙ!
к ЧЁРТУ ВСЕ ДОМАШНИЕ ДЕЛА!
чТОБ МУЖЧИНА ДУМАЛ КАЖДЫЙ ВСТРЕЧНЫЙ:
"АХ! КАКАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА ПРОШЛА!
И ПРО МАКИЯЖ НЕ ЗАБЫВАЙ, ДАЖЕ ЕСЛИ ТЫ ИДЁШЬ ДОМОЙ,
чТОБ МУЖЧИНА ДУМАЛ КАЖДЫЙ ВСТРЕЧНЫЙ:
"АХ! КАКАЯ ДАМА, БОЖЕ МОЙ!
И ЕЩЁ Я ДАМ СОВЕТ ИЗВЕСТНЫЙ,
ИНОГДА РЮМАШЕЧКУ ПРИМИ,
ЧТОБ МУЖЧИНА ДУМАЛ КАЖДЫЙ ВСТРЕЧНЫЙ:
"АХ! КАКАЯ БАБА, ЧЁРТ ВОЗЬМИ!

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

[IMG]http://*********ru/502706m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Уже не помню в какой беседке я выставляла стихи любимых авторов Карамазовых, но именно сегодня мне хочется поздравить этими строками дорогих подруг с Днем Весны, с Днем Любви! С НАШИМ днем, ДЕВОЧКИ!!!!

*Минутная слабость* 
Пожалуйста, заботься обо мне! 
Я вырвалась из замкнутого круга, 
В тебе найдя любовника, и друга, 
И принца на серебряном коне… 
Я вырвалась из круга «я-сама». 
Я самоутвердилась. Я устала. 
Возьми меня на ручки с пьедестала 
Гордыни, честолюбия, ума… 
Я самоотвердела. Я тверда. 
На мне не остается ран от терний. 
А я хочу быть мягкой, и вечерней 
(Я женщина. Я самка. Я – вода). 
Я слабая. Я баба. Мне слабо: 
Коня, и шпалы веером, и в избу, 
И если в доме мышь – то будет визгу, 
И я не претендую на любовь – 
Я слабости минуточку хочу. 
Я девочка. Я жалуюсь. Я плачу. 
Лежу в постели, свернута в калачик – 
И таять, как Снегурочка, учусь. 
Я сдам свои права, с таким трудом 
Добытые. Ты прав и ты по праву 
На всех моих врагов найдешь управу 
И всех моих друзей запустишь в дом. 
Ты добрый. Ты высокий. Ты – плечо. 
Ты два плеча, и твой спокойный запах 
(Уткнуться и не думать ни о чем, 
Уснуть в твоих больших мохнатых лапах…) 
Ты сильный, но о каменной стене 
Молчу – наелась. Хватит. Не желаю. 
Любить не обязую. Умоляю: 
Пожалуйста, заботься обо мне.

…………………………………………. 

Я женщина. Ты – выше и умней. 
Я слабая, и сильной вновь не буду. 
Короче, марш на кухню – мыть посуду! 
Пожалуйста, заботься обо мне!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Дорогие!
С праздником !
Чтоб Весна, Любовь и Счастье не покидали вас!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

*Mazaykina - МАРИШКА и Свестулька - СВЕТОЧКА*
* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!*
Только самые наилучшие пожелания!!!
Пусть удача сопутствует вам!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*
А САМЫХ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ, САМЫХ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ, САМЫХ ЛУЧШИХ, САМЫХ , САМЫХ... 
ДЕВЧЁНКИ, МИЛЫЕ, С 8 МАРТА!!!*
С праздником светлым,
С праздником ясным,
С праздником нежным,
Чудесным, прекрасным,
С праздником ласки,
Любви и внимания,
С праздником женского Очарования!

----------


## Тамада5885

> 


8-е марта это 23-е февраля по старому стилю.

----------


## julia2222

*Свестулька*, :flower: 
Светульчик! С Днём Рождения! :flower: 
Оставайся всегда такой же доброй, отзывчивой и искренней! :flower: 
Счастья, Тебе, радости, любви и исполнения всех желаний! Общение с тобой мне приносит радость :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Поздравляю всех с праздником весенним. Пусть чаще будет у вас такое настроение. Пусть вас любят, носят на руках, и при появленье вашем говорят все АХ!!!!!* 
Пусть жизнь будет такой, как этот весенний мартовский день.


*Mazaykina - МАРИШКА,
Свестулька - СВЕТОЧКА*

*с днём рождения и огромного счастья девочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Испекла специально для вас тортики. Угощайтесь.

----------


## Уралочка

*СЕГОДНЯ У НАШЕЙ МИЛОЙ АЛИНОЧКИ (KAlinchik )ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ!!!*ВЫ СЛЫШИТЕ МЕНЯ, НЕТ?!!!

*СОЛНЫШКО ТЫ НАШЕ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!*

*Пусть звезды светятся в глазах твоих,
Пусть счастье, как шампанское, искрится, 
Пусть слезы никогда не блещут в них, 
И в сердце пусть печаль не постучится. 
Пусть этот день, как песня соловья, 
Перечеркнет всех хмурых дней ненастье. 
Пусть жизнь твоя, как майская заря, 
Приносит каждый день на ладонях счастье!*

----------


## Раюшка

Милые наши девчата, поздравляю НАС ВСЕХ с праздником весны!!! :flower: 
Желаю, чтобы такой день у нас был 365 (или 366) раз в году!!!:rolleyes:

Мариночку и Светочку с прошедшими днюхами!
А Алинку-Калинку - с настоящим, подарочек ты наш восьмомартовский!:smile:

----------


## Петровна

Милые и дорогие мои, спешу присоединиться ко всему вышесказанному и поздравляю всех  с праздником!!! 

http://www.pwc.com/ru/8march/.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Алина! С днём рождения!
*Удачи, здоровья, любви, творческого успеха!
[IMG]http://*********ru/506829m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Алина*, равняйсь, смирно!
*Поздравленья с днем рожденья принимай спокойно,мирно....*
[img]http://s2.******info/bfbc3eab9e6e39a470e00a27123c63fa.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольвия

*Алина!!!!!!*  Поздравляю!!!!!! Пусть каждый день приносит тебе тепло, радость и счастье.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

А я чегой-то перепутала... У меня слишком много знакомых, у кого день рождения 8 Марта, и Алину я тоже случайно приписала к ним... 
Так что поздравляю ещё раз, это уже актуально!!!

----------


## julia2222

"Жизнь хороша, когда в твоем жилище
Есть пять вещей, - сказал знаток наук,-
Здоровье, мир, покой, достаток хлеба,
Приятный собеседник - верный друг!"
(Омар Хайям)

*АЛИНА!* :flower: 
*С Днём рождения* :flower: 
*Здоровья тебе и твоим близким, мира и благополучия, и конечно же, верных и преданных друзей!* :flower: 
Ну и маленький подарочек, соответствующий твоей работе:
Самый короткий армейский тост: Дно! - Раз! Два!! :br:

----------


## свадьба

*Алина, С днём Рождения!*
_С днем Рожденья! – звенит капель,
С днем Рожденья! – щебечут птицы.
В этот мартовский светлый день
Посчастливилось Вам родиться.
И пусть в даль улетают года
И на торте свечей не счесть,
Но зато как душа молода!
И в глазах огонечек есть!
В этот ясный весенний день
Пусть друзей согревают улыбки 
И желанья исполнят Вам все
Золотые небесные «Рыбки»!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/508879.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

Алиночка! С днем рождения!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Угораздило тебя в такой праздник родиться!:biggrin: А как же подарки? Их тебе дарят каждый по 2?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

*С днем рождения Алина!!!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Алинка-Калинчик! С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## Курица

_Когда была бы я мужчиной
Я б точно выбрала Алину,
И стала б жизнь моя малиной,
По ряду целому причин.
Во - первых, - любят все блондинок,
И у Алины ноги  длинны,
А бюст и талия Алины-
Вообще находка для мужчин.
[IMG]http://*********ru/467919m.jpg[/IMG]
Будь я мужик, страдая ленью,
Я отдала б ей предпочтенье,
Поскольку лени в ней ни тени,
За ней - за каменной стеной.
Поверьте - эти ручки могут
К победе проломать дорогу,
А в этой миленькой головке
Таится мозг нерядовой.

Алинка праздники проводит
На украинском и на русском,
И за собой полки уводит
Сражаясь в битвах  КВН,
Для двух детишек – это что-то
Супруга-супер для Артура,
Недавно вышла на работу,
Справляется там без проблем…

Ведь без Алины там  завязнут
В бумагах, сообщеньях, факсах,
И безразличия зараза
Военный сквасит коллектив.
Но счастья все ж мы ей желаем, 
Не на работе, не  за чаем,
А каждый день гореть в экстазе,
Изведав счастье для двоих…
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/472015m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ruslava

Поздравляю всех представительниц прекрасного пола с Международным женским днем 8 Марта!!! Желаю быть красивыми, веселыми, безумно любимыми мужчинами!

Отдельное поздравление Алиночка, тебе!!! У меня аська еще вчера кричала:_ не забудь, у Калинчика ДР!!!_ А умные люди сказали, что сегодня!!! 
Алиночка! Здоровья тебе, мира в душе, благополучия в семье. Чтоб были детки умными и здоровенькими, муж верным и хорошозарабатывающим. Клиенты богатые и щедрые. И чтоб небыло войны и кризиса!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/460751m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## черника

Алиночка! СДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Возраст твой - это только начало, 
Возраст лучших стремлений души.
Впереди новых планов немало,
И прекрасна, как праздник, вся жизнь!
Пусть исполнятся все начинания,
Окружает поддержка друзей,
Чтоб сбывалось любое желание 
И счастливым был каждый из дней! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

среди военных[img]http://s10.******info/5e480d3a9ce1c9e2c34ae6a0d8f30a56.gif[/img]: красивых [img]http://s10.******info/54ba531f25eec4e13a6ceca6c1cee873.gif[/img] здоровенных[img]http://s6.******info/1ff564dc4f9b151f02c28f8f2af8f4e4.gif[/img]

Живёт блондиночка [img]http://s16.******info/98731b25a2085495c01c3438bcf3da8c.gif[/img]с улыбкой аболденной[img]http://s2.******info/ee840f9a8b40811ba24f0ff7a5153df7.gif[/img]

Нежна, красива, мнгогранна

Жена любимая[img]http://s2.******info/1b97d98b67c64b1acbb31e127c77220f.gif[/img] и мама!!![img]http://s.******info/1e13426ce3771ea5440c566b6d6aeed1.gif[/img][img]http://s.******info/8118b6167370aa4fd519eda6b002f5a3.gif[/img]

Алина, поздравляю с Днём Рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Петровна



----------


## KAlinchik

Всем большое СПАСИБО за поздравления!
Пошла готовиться, вечером( но по всей вероятности ночью:biggrin:) готовьте печень свою: проставляться буду

----------


## SOK_89

*АЛИНА !!!*

Эти розы тебе
[IMG]http://*********ru/498625m.jpg[/IMG]
С ув., Олег

----------


## eva-prazdnik

:flower: *Свестулька и kalinchik* :flower: !
Поздравляем от души,
Пьем за вас сегодня винчик,
Пожелать все вам спешим:

Улыбаться, веселиться,
Петь, балдеть и танцевать,
Как ведущим раскрутиться,
Кайф от жизни получать:smile: :Aga:  :flower: !!!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*А**Л**И**Н**А* *!!!* 

 

 

*Эти цветы и подарки для тебя!*

----------


## romashakun

Алиночка, дорогая! С Днем Рождения тебя! Все самые хорошие слова - только Тебе, все самые красивые цветы - Тебе, всю Радость - Тебе и все Счастье - только Тебе!!!

----------


## Volodя

Дамы!!! Всех с прошедшим!!! Миллион извенений за опозднание, был вдали от цивилизации, где пока нет и-нета... 
В общем счастья всем, здоровья больше, чем всегда!
Дней всех радостных, ну а печальных НИКОГДА!
А главное- любви, и с ней остаться НАВСЕГДА!


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*KAlinchik*,

----------


## Анюша

Алиночка! С Днем рождения!

веселья тебе безудержного и неустанного...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Алина! В твой День для тебя расцветают цветы
[IMG]http://*********ru/505792.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Алиночка с Днем рождения!!!!

Ты сегодня так неотразима
Все прекрасно - тело и душа
От души тебе желаю 
Будь же ты всегда так хороша.

[IMG]http://*********ru/38772m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Алина  днем рождения...
желаю тебе огромного огромного счастья...
Дай БОГ тебе .....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Алинка, тамада военная,
В ТАКОЙ денёчек родилась!
Ведь дата эта необыкновенная-
День рождения и кобзаря!

Теперь мы знаем, что Алинку
С небес талантом одарили,
А изумруды глаз, что на картинке
Дали, чтобы всем добром светили.

Алинчику я хочу пожелать
Всего, о чём можно мечтать!
Будь счастлива, радостна, неповторима,
И чтоб на руках носил любимый мужчина!

----------


## Капля дождя

*Алиночка*! Присоединяюсь к букету поздравлений!! 
_С Днём рождения тебя, боевая тамада!!!!!_

----------


## Мэри Эл

[IMG]http://s5.******info/61f0e436fff90e181005a22a63bb3c02.gif[/IMG]*Алиночка!!!!*[IMG]http://s5.******info/61f0e436fff90e181005a22a63bb3c02.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://s15.******info/b978ef38754e0b2be1370a7d599748dd.gif[/IMG]*С ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!*! 
*СЧАСТЬЯ!!! ЛЮБВИ!!!*

----------


## Katjatja

Алиночка поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! и дарю тебе эти весенние солнечные шарики мимозы.
[IMG]http://*********ru/519108.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Ты рождена в девятый день весны! 
Как ни крути – а символично! 
В тебя недаром влюблены 
Мужчины все круглогодично! 

Сразила многих наповал 
Голубоглазая красотка. 
Нет, ни один не устоял 
(Мы знаем – мы читали сводки). 

Всегда, во всем прекрасна ты!
И это видно символично
Что нежность, трепетность Весны
В  тебе слились так гармонично.

Алинчик! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ ВАС!!! 
Весны и яркого горенья! 
Чтоб нескончаем был запас 
Любви, идей и вдохновенья!

----------


## Инна Р.

Говорят, у Алинчика седня Днюха! Алина! Поздравляю! Правда, мои поздравления такие скромные, по сравнению с теми букетами, которые тебе тут уже надарили, но все равно - желаю тебе радоваться жизни каждую минутку. Получить генеральские погоны и командовать армией! Ну и кончно, в творчестве успехов и признания и достойного вознаграждения. И что б муж любил и дети радовали. В общем - счастья тебе, Алиночка! :flower:

----------


## Ольга-63

ВОТ И КОНЧИЛИСЬ БУКЕТЫ,
СМС, ЗВОНКИ, КОНФЕТЫ,
ССОРЫ, ВСТРЕЧИ, РАССТАВАНЬЯ,
ПОЦЕЛУИ, ПОЖЕЛАНЬЯ.
ВНОВЬ ЛЮБИМЫЙ НА ДИВАНЕ
И НА ВАС ОН НОЛЬ ВНИМАНЬЯ...
СУШНЯЧОК, ЛИЦО ПОМЯТО...
ДЕВОЧКИ, С 9 МАРТА!

А АЛИНОЧКУ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ!
После длительных переговоров с правительством Украины НАКОНЕЦ-ТО удалось получить последние тайные фото со дня празднования Ковальской Алины.
Начиная от морского дна и вплоть до облаков, всюду красовалось её имя - Алина.

[IMG]http://*********ru/487376.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/484304.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/485328.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/488400.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Целый день она принимала делегации поздравляющих. Лучшие мужчины были у её ног.
[IMG]http://*********ru/481232.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/469968.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Министерство обороны разработала новую эксклюзивную модель формы для А.Ковальской. НЕТ ПОГОНАМ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/462800.jpg[/IMG]

но самые пламенные поздравления и дорогой подарок она получила от руководства форума MSK

[IMG]http://*********ru/459728.jpg[/IMG]


АЛИНКА, мы все присоединяемс к ликованию, какое царит сейчас в братской Украине! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя!!!

----------


## Шапокляк

Happy birthday, *Алина*!!! 
Желаю счастья и здоровья тебе и твоей семье!  
Оставайся такой же прекрасной, отзывчивой и весёлой!
С Днём Рождения, тебя!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

*Алинчик! С Днем рождения!!!*
Вот такой тебе букетище... тут наверно *МИЛЛИОН АЛЫХ РОЗ АЛИНЕ*

----------


## Лерченок

Алиночка, солнышко, с днем рождения тебя, пусть в твоей жизни будет побольше счастливых моментов, пусть твои детки тебя радуют, а муж всегда будет в состоянии влюбленности в тебя, любви, хорошего настроения и исполнения желаний

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

[IMG]http://*********ru/504791.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Алинчик,я хоть и с опозданием, но спешу поздравить с днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Алина!!! Разреши поздравить тебя с Днем рождения!!


На форуме  ты проявляешь себя как активный собеседник, успеваешь следить за всеми темами сразу!!!

Очень хотелось бы познакомиться с тобой в реале, увидеть, как обаятельно  и мастерски  ты ведешь свадьбы!!!  


Всего тебе самого наилучшего!!!

----------


## Djazi

Алиночка, прими и мои поздравления с твоим Днём рождения! :flower: 
*Вместе мы семьей теперь зовемся
Вместе мы общаемся , смеемся
И грустим мы вместе и страдаем ...
Места лучшего в инете мы не знаем
В этот день тебя всем форумом ведущих поздравляем 
И от всей души УСПЕХОВ мы желаем
Пусть улыбка будет на лице твоем
Грусть пусть не приходит никогда в твой  дом
Желаем на душе весны 
Знай, что любим тебя мы 

И ещё я хочу тебе пожелать:
Счастья во все углы!
Деньги во все карманы!
И Здоровья во все органы!!!*

----------


## Sens

Алина!  :flower: 
Вітаю, від серця прийми побажання: 
Поменше проблем, і побільше - кохання!

----------


## swinging

Алина!
Я опять, как всегда всё узнаю последним, но несмотря на это
Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения
Это тебе



Удачи!

----------


## Лина М.

Алиночка! И от меня - самые добрые слова пожеланий. Все твои главные достижения впереди! Всё самое лучшее - впереди! Дети подрастут и у тебя расправятся крылья, появится второе дыхание и ты станешь самой востребованной Ведущей. И не только в Хмельницком! С днем рождения! Целую! :flower:

----------


## Колесо

*Алина,* с днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Извини ,что с опозданием,но лучше поздно,чем никогда!
Желаю здоровья,любви, везения, заказов денежных,гостей легких,заводных,а самое главное - семейного благополучия,спокойствия за близких людей!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Алинка - Калинка!!!*


С днём рождения тебя дорогая от меня и от "Секса". Мы до сих пор вспоминаем твои лучистые изумрудные глаза, твой неповторимый говор. Что пожелать тебе после стольких поздравлений! Быть НАСТОЯЩЕЙ

* женщиной
* матерью
* любимой
* ВЕДУЩЕЙ
* просто ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ!!!

Мы тебя любим!!!

----------


## Марисоль

Алинка!!!

Судьба способна очень быстро
Перевернуть нам жизнь до дна,
Но случай может высечь искру
Лишь из того, в ком есть она!

В тебе , дорогая , есть эта искра таланта не давай ей угаснуть, и будь счаслива от того , что ты даришь радость окружающим, и пусть будут здоровы и счастливы твои близкие! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Барвинка

Алина! С днём Рождения. Всего,всего,всего лучшего :Laie 48:   :Laie 37: :

----------


## Pugachiha

*KAlinchik*,

Алиночка! 
С ХЭППИ БЁЗДУЕМ! ТУ Ю!!! :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

Куда-то у нас пропала *Nika Pearl*? 
У неё сегодня день рождения.
На всякий случай, если заглянет - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## чижик

Люди! А как вы узнаёте, у кого день рождения? где это написано?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Люди! А как вы узнаёте, у кого день рождения? где это написано?


вверху - подтема: Календарь, заходишь в нее, находишь сегодняшнее или нужное тебе число, открываются все именниники

----------


## orsia

*KAlinchik*,
а у меня внизу пишут.. после списка тех, кто на сайте

----------


## syaonka

*KAlinchik*,
*Алиночка! Лапочка!* Извени, что с опазданием!
Поздравляю с днем рожденья 
И желаю тебе впредь, 
Вопреки заботам многим, 
Расцветать и хорошеть! 
Дней желаю светлых, долгих, 
Не считать свои года, 
Пусть же счастье в твоём доме 
Поселится навсегда!

----------


## KAlinchik

> а у меня внизу пишут.. после списка тех, кто на сайте


тоже вариант  :Aga:

----------


## naatta

*KAlinchik*,
 Алинка-Зайчонок!!!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! :flower: 
Как всегда с опозданием:frown:, но за то от души.... :Aga: 
Пусть у тебя всегда будет здоровье и у твоих деток и мужа такое, чтобы ты могла смело заниматься любимым делом, не переживая, что дома что-то неладно!!!! :Aga: 
Пусть твои воинские звания растут так, чтобы ты к 18 годам, т.е. к своему совершеннолетию носила звание генерала! И твоя страна гордилась бы своей первой в истории женщиной-генералом!!!:biggrin:
Пусть твой творческий родник никогда не иссякает, чтобы уже все мы могли годиться тобой - самой задорной, заводной и обворожительной подругой-ведущей!!! :Ok: 
Мы тебя (особенно я!) очень-очень любим!!!kisskisskiss
И хотим, чтобы ты нас тоже!!! :Oj:

----------


## Саня Кэп

А я ж не в курсе...а тут же ж СОБЫТИЕ!!!ХОРОШИЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК РОДИЛСЯ?! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!Счастия и здоровия,удачи и успехов!!!

----------


## Колесо

*SOK_89* ,
*Светлана!* С днем рождения!Удачи,весеннего настроения,успехов во всех начинаниях,любви и здоровья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

SOK_89 , *Cветлана! С Днём рождения!!!*

Счастья, творческого вдохновения, удачи!
Привет Олегу. :biggrin:

----------


## свадьба

*SOK_89 ,Светик!*
Что старше стала - не жалей, 
Ведь с каждым годом ты нужней. 
И в семье и на работе 
Жизни нашей смысл в заботе, 
Близким радости дарить 
И в замен счастливой быть!
[IMG]http://*********ru/461585.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

Светланка! С днем рождения! Светлая в имени, светлая в душе, ну пусть и жизнь будет светлой, без единого темного пятнышка! Шчасця большого и неописуемого!!!!!

----------


## Irishka

SOK_89 Светочка! С Днем рождения тебя! Ты родилась весной, так пусть весна в твоей душе цветет вечно. Любви и счастья!

----------


## Вета

Алиночка, дорогая,поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!
Извини, что с опозданием, зато, как с помощью нас растягиваются  приятные моменты! Пусть их будет больше в твоей жизни! Будь счастлива!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## SOK_89

*Колесо, Irishka, Анюша, Свадьба, Сильва*
 Мы все вместе и это здорово, особенно тогда когда хочется, что бы рядом были друзья.
С уважением СВЕТЛАНА.

А мужу я от Вас передам привет.
Мы Вас любим. До встречи в Песчаном.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

*Светлана с Днем рождения!!!* Семейного благополучия вашему семейному дуэту
добра и счастья и только благодарных келиентов. 
Что касается любви, то судя по улыбке, он у Вас в избытке!! Так держать!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*SOK_89*,
 Светик!Я от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем варенья!!!
Имея честь познакомится с вами в реале,любви мне желать глупо:глядя на вас,сразу видно,что она в вас живет давно и со спокойным и уверенным взглядом на будущее!
поэтому желаю тебе здоровья,счастья и удачи во всем!
Всего тебе самого наилучшего!
И Олегу от меня,пожалуйста,персональный привет!

----------


## Анатольевна

*SOK 89, Светлана!* 
*С днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/493353m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## alevtino4ka

*SOK_89*,

*СВЕТЛАНА!!!* 

 

* Желаю тебе всего того, что входит в это маленькое, но красивое слово - счастье:
Солнца - самого яркого,
Здоровья - самого крепкого,
Улыбки - самой счастливой,
Любви - самой верной,
Дружбы - самой преданной. 
*

----------


## Сильва

Светик,* Ribka-тамадушка*, [img]http://s15.******info/619050a5c3c58a3a1d45a7331e7ed748.gif[/img]
С Днём рождения, подружка!
Быть всегда весёлой, милой,
Восхитительно любимой,
Пожелать хочу удачи,
И купить у моря дачу.
Офигительных заказов,
В общем - всех, всего и сразу!

----------


## Медведик

*SOK_89*,
Светлана...ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!! 
Счастья [img]http://s16.******info/54f574335116865336ce35241e931865.gif[/img]и любви [img]http://s16.******info/c1342932255531b1bbc1faf74df06d2b.gif[/img]желаю)))))

----------


## Иринка 11

*Светлана от всего сердца примите поздравления!!!

Сегодня день рождения твой,
А сколько стукнуло - неважно.
Так будь же вечно молодой,
Ведь жизнь дана нам лишь однажды!
Не будем мы о том тужить,
Что лет нам прибавляют дни рождения,
Ведь главное - суметь их так прожить,
Чтоб места не было для сожаленья.
Желаем жизни полной до краев,
Чтоб не было в душе ненастья,
Короче говоря, без лишних слов, -
Большого человеческого счастья!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ruslava

Сегодня День Рождение замечательного человека, профессиональной тамады, нашей интернет-подружки *Ribka-тамадушки* Светланы Мельник!!!

Светочка, не хочеться говорить стихами! Хочеться просто пожелать тебе огромного человеческого счастья. Бог при рождении поцеловал тебя в нужное место:tongue:,  и ты молодец что этим пользуешься! Даришь людям радость, а нам огромное удовольствие общаться с тобой! Будь веселой, молодой, задорной, счастливой! 
*С Днем рождения!!!*

До встречи в Харькове!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*SOK_89*
Света, с преогромным удовольствием поздравляю тебя с днём рождения, потому-что сама родилась в Гомельской области. Процветания тебе во всех твоих любимых делах!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Ribka-тамадушки*
Ещё у одной Светули день рождения! Имена-то какие у вас - Светлые, как весеннии денёчки. Пусть твои денёчки будут светлыми всегда! Удач во всём! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

Светулечки! С днём рождения!!!!

----------


## lezi

Светланки,с Днем рождения!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/13770m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/66728m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

Ribka-тамадушка, Светланка, С днем рождения!!! творческих идей тебе, как рыбок в океане....:smile:

----------


## SOK_89

Ribka-тамадушки, СВЕТЛАНА!

*Тебя мы поздравляем, Света!
Пусть и не знаем - сколько лет,
Нам не мешает вовсе это
Пить за тебя, наш яркий свет!
Нет-нет, ты Солнцем стать не метишь
Среди деревьев и зверей -
Ты просто греешь, просто светишь,
Чтоб становился мир добрей!
Светить желаем Свете долго
И сердце для любви открыть,
Чтоб счастье было, словно Волга,-
Не выпить и не переплыть!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/472876m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Светочка!рыбонька ты наша!
От всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днем твоего рождения!
 я так люблю с тобой общаться, твой голос такой звонкий, такой задорный, так приятно его слушать!я представляю, как кайфуют   гости на твоих мероприятиях!
Я от всей души поздравляю тебя и желаю тебе всего самого-самого наилучшего!Здоровья, счастья, любви, успехов и удачи во всех твоих начинаниях!!!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

*SOK_89*,
 Светланочка, с днем рождения и тебя!  Самые теплые слова поздравлений!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Уважаемые форумчане, дорогие, милые тамадушечки! Я вот уже почти год на форуме. Появляюсь редко, просто нет свободного времени все читать. Но то что есть такой раздел - поздравлялка, я узнала только сегодня, случайно, наверное какая то интуиция. И прочитав все это -  я просто в очередном ШОКЕ. Столько мне написали вы тут слов. Огромное спасибо!!!! Извените, что я вас не поздравляла, ну не знала, обращала всегда внимание на раздел - для ведущих.  На остальные просто нет времени. Всех Вас очень уважаю, ценю работу каждого из вас, зная и понимая какой труд  быть тамадой. И не смотря на маленький отдых сейчас, желаю каждой и каждому форумчанину,  хороших заказов, что бы у нас были всегда деньги для исполнения наших желаний.

----------


## Вета

Светланки, поздравляю с вашим праздником!!! Любви, здоровья, удачи, верных друзей и благодарных клиентов!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Девчонки!!! Научите меня выкладывать картинки после текста!!! Пожалуйста!!!
Просто копировать и сохранять не получается!:eek:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Ribka-тамадушка*,
* СВЕТЛАНА!* 
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

 

*Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
И доброй, и строгой, и слабой, и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилье.
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра!*

----------


## Irishka

*Ribka-тамадушка*,
 Светочка! С днем рождения тебя! Судя по аваторке - ты человек веселый! Такой и оставайся! В нашем деле это помогает. Пусть прибыли от тамадинского дела будут такими:

----------


## КартинкаИр

СВЕТОЧКА! От всего сердца и с открытой душой поздравляю тебя С Днем рождения!
Желаю Вам, чтоб все Ваши желанья,
Исполнились в свой срок, без опозданья!
Чтобы любовь, в любое время года,
А не весной, как требует природа!
Желаю Вам здоровья и везенья,
Терпения и море вдохновенья!
Чтоб радости по вкусу, без изжоги,
Переживанья – прочь, и все тревоги!
Желаю Вам любимых вечно рядом,
И чувств ответных, пониманья взглядом!
Друзей, которых много не бывает,
И праздников, что всем нам не хватает!
Желаю Вам свободы, мира, счастья!
Всей яркости и Божьего участья!
Всё то, о чём сама мечтаю,
Желаю вам! Всегда желаю!  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

SOK_89, Светочка! С Днем рождения! Счастья, радости, любви, достатка!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ribka-тамадушка*,
С днём рождения! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/484145m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Вета

*Сильва, спасибо!!! Это для тебя!!!*

----------


## naatta

Девчонки, Светланки!!!!
Поздравляю вас с Днями Рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть у вас сбудутся все мечты, и будьте всегда веселыми и светлыми, как первые весенние денечки, в которые вы родились!!! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

Друзья! Мы сегодня чуть не проспали- нужно поздравить-пока есть время- замечательную ведущую, умную женщину, которая РеДкО, но появляется на Форуме- сегодня День рождения у *Вики и Ко* из Казахстана!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/462477m.gif[/IMG]

Желаю тебе, Вика:
 чтобы всегда была альтернатива, 
еще - светила  чтобы перспектива.
 И -  интуиция б  тебя не подводила,
 еще - инфляция  б по кошельку не била!!!:wink:

----------


## Анатольевна

*И точно!!!*
*Вика, ты где?* 
*С днём рождения!!!* *Появляйся чаще!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/487055m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раюшка

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Викочки. Желаю всего самого светлого!!!!!!:smile: :Ok:  :flower: 

Пы. Сы. Я целые сутки, с полуночи до полуночи терпеливо ждала, когда же поздравят с днюхой МЕНЯ...
Не дождалась... :biggrin: 
МоНА я сама себя тут поздравлю и сама себе налью? :-)))))))

----------


## Irishka

*Раюшка*,
 Раюшка! Как могло такое произойти? С Днем рожения тебя! Будь счастливой, Игорехою любимой. Исполнения всех мечт:biggrin:

----------


## tatusya

Раюшка, милый человечек. Прости нас непутевых.:redface: С Днем рождения тебя, дорогая!!!! :Aga: 
Пусть всегда твои глаза светятся счастьем, в них отражается счастье и повсюду за тобой путешевствует...Счастье!:smile: Будь здорова и любима!!!Целую тебя крепко. :Ok:

----------


## Irishka

АУ, народ! Вы че, спите уже? Тут человек уже сам себе наливает! Не дадим спиться,присоединимся. Поздравляйте Раюшку и нам нальют.

----------


## optimistka17

Ой, девочки, а я бы и рада была всех поздравить своевременно, да сидела четыре дня без интернета, пока сегодня мастер не пришел и не починил... :Aga: 
 Перед кем извиняться, *перед кем оправдываться в первую очередь даже не знаю...* Всех сразу перечислять я как-то не люблю, а каждого в отдельности, так это каждый раз краснеть от стыда... Хоть и не сильно-то виновата я...
 А с другой стороны- *хороша ложка к обеду...* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## lezi

Раечка,с Днем рождения!!!!

Молодость твоя пусть не убудет,
А вместе с ней - любовь и доброта.
Пусть вечным гостем в доме твоем будут
Покой и счастье, мир и теплота!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/383049m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Для двух Светочек, Для Вики и для Раюшки* от самого чистого сердца....[img]http://s14.******info/5c1199d63cf8125eed99e635bbd289b1.gif[/img]
[img]http://s2.******info/c2c81468b42570d9a04bc573733e47e7.gif[/img][img]http://s.******info/8c3059d0e98a7723305e7c80a11fafce.gif[/img]

----------


## Сильва

*Раюшка*, сама виноватая! Внеси себя в календарь, не все ж телепаты!!!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Вика, Раюшка - с днюхой вас! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Раюшка*
*Раюшечка, я о ДР узнаю из календаря, а тебя там нетути... Поверь, такое событие мы не пропустили бы...*
*С днём рождения тебя, дорогая!!!*
Раиса, Рая, Райка.
Влюблённая в мечту,
Коль солнце светит ярко - 
Ты яблонька в цвету.

Слывёшь трудолюбивою - 
Тебе не усидеть,
Весёлая, красивая,
И любящая петь.

Так чтоб тебя не хмурили
Ни осень, ни зима,
Снега, дожди понурые,
Сияй всегда сама!
[IMG]http://*********ru/520835m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## SOK_89

*РАЮШКА, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/498307m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

Раюшка? :smile: С днем Рождения!!!! Пожелаю тебе..... говорить, говорить, говорить, да так, что бы все твои родные и не родные, домашние и клиенты по полу катались от смеха :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

Раюшка с днем рождения тебя!

[IMG]http://*********ru/470659.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Раюшка, дорогая наша, весёлая и юморная одесситочка! С днём рождения тебя, светлый лучик!

[IMG]http://*********ru/467587.gif[/IMG]


Посмотрела значение твоего имени и одна фраза сказала очень много. 
*С именем Раиса трудно долго сидеть на одном месте, оно как рейсовый автобус зовет свою хозяйку к каким-либо переменам, но одновременно требует точности в расписании.* 
Будь всегда лёгкой, заводной, но в то же время удачной!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Пусть двоим хорошим *Светам* :flower: 
Водить "Опели-кадеты"
Улыбаться, танцевать,
веселиться, кайфовать:wink:!

Пусть *Викуле* :flower:  с Казахстана
Фарт пошлёт 2 "Ягуара"
Смеха, радости, удачи, 
К нам заглядывать почаще :Aga: !

У *Раюшки* :flower:  из Одессы 
Пусть 2 будет "Мерседеса",
И здоровья, и любви,
Чтоб заказы валом шли
Ну, а если и не валом,
Чтоб бабла на всё хватало :Aga:  :Ok: !
С Днём рожденья, девочки!!!
[IMG]http://s15.******info/5e51a230b545185ec20990d906b50603.gif[/IMG]
P.s. Светочки, по второй тачке - на Ваш выбр:biggrin:...

----------


## Масяня

*Раюшка*,


Милая, добрая, искренняя - в меру стервозная - с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!! 

(семейный очаг просмотрела?). Желаю тебе работы - столько, сколько можется, любви - столько, сколько хочется, и отдыха - такого, как мечтается. Не грусти, день рождения - это дар божий, который даётся нам просто так!

----------


## orsia

девочки, всех, кого не поздравила,

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/500369m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## swinging

Раюшка!
Поздравляю с днём рождения.
Это тебе



Удачи!

----------


## Volodя

Раюшка!!!
Чтоб никакого блокнота не хватило на записи богатых клиентов!:wink: Чтоб здоровья было 2 гектара! Счастья литра полтора! Чтоб по капельке на каждый день, и так на всю жизнь! Денег столько, сколько у Билла Гейтса, 9999999999 метров счастья, 52451505123 тонн любви!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Пусть твоя жизнь будет безоблачной, как небо над пустыней, 
Полной, как кувшин хлебосольного кавказца, 
Долгой и интересной, как Млечный Путь. 
И пусть всегда светятся счастьем  твои глаза,
Как полярное сияние над полюсом!*

----------


## Курица

Раюшка! Хоссспыыыди, чуть не пропустила!!!:redface:
Храждане, и мине дайте сказать-ведь Раюшка-то того стоить :Aga: -проздравляю тебя, барышня с прекрасным возрастом. когда формы уже начинают соответствовать содержанию....
Упивайся им, твоим прекрасным возрастом.
 Ибо позже...когда через дырки в форме потихоньку начнем утекать содержание, радоваться каждому дню будет проблематично...Уж мне поверь! Я - не понаслышке, из собственного опыта!!!

Надеюсь, любимый подарил "всего себя"??? если нет- передай от мен привет, и...Желаю незабываемой ночи!! :Oj: 
Целую! Столько раз, сколько стукнуло! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Раюшка*,
 Вдогонку к моим дневным поздравлениям:

----------


## Колесо

С днем рождения, Раюшка,
Хохотушка,веселушка!
Знаю я тебя по постам,
Их читая, :biggrin:я просто!
Пишешь с юмором и емко,
Подмечаешь тонко-тонко!
Будь же ты всегда такой:
Озорной и заводной!
Это тебе  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки и мальчики!!! Всем пасибки большое за поздравления!!!
Девочкам -  :flower: , мальчикам -  :Pivo: .
Надо буИт внести свою дату рождения в форумный календУрь, а то без даты рождения я, получается, БЕЗДАТАЯ какая-то...:biggrin:
Хотя меня в прошлом году поздравляли и без календаря. Правда, я тогда больше мозолила всем глаза, чем сейчас...:biggrin:

Пы. Сы. Саша-Свингинг, а ты внимательный парень. Помнишь, что я пожрать люблю.... :-)))))))))) Такиииие фруХты шикарные...

Пы. Пы. Сы. А ИгорёнчЕГ, заюнчЕГ мой, испёк для меня свой шикарный фирменный Наполеон!!!!! Кто был в прошлом году в Одессе, тот знает, шо это - сила!!!

----------


## Djazi

Ого, сколько именинников я пропустила!
*Девочки, поздравляю от души.
Раечка, а тебя как новорождённую совсем недавно, особо! Счастья вам , девочки, обыкновенного женского счастья хочу я вам пожелать. Любите и будьте любимы, милые!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Раюшка*, прими искреннипе пождравления и пожелания Мира, добра , любви. Оставайся такой, какую мы тебя знаем. Ты прекрасна.
*Подарить тебе хочу шепот ветра,
Нежность Солнца и тени прохладу,
Шум прибоя и звонкое эхо,
Пенье птиц, красоту листопада.

Подарить хочу небо ночное,
Звёздный дождь и Луны сиянье,
Лес серебряный, реку в оковах,
И волшебное снега мерцанье.

Сладость рос, звон ручья, дождик с неба -
Всё, что счастьем тебя наполнит.
Сказку ясного, звёздного неба
И звезду, что желанье исполнит*


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
SOK_89,Ribka-тамадушки
*Светланки, извените, что с опозданием. не заглядывала в темку. Думаю, не обидетесь. 
Вам огромного счастья и заказов. Ваши светлые имена пусть освещают вам путь.*

----------


## Pugachiha

*Раюшка*
всех поздравляю с этим замечательным праздником - Днём рожденья Раечки! Энное количество лет назад( :Vah: ) мир стал богаче на этого замечательного, жизнерадостного человечка:smile:
Раечка!
Счастья, Удачи, Любви, Здоровья, Мира..!
И шоб серце прагнуло любови, а тило рвалось до гриха:wink:
 :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

*Поздравляю РАЮШКУ с Днем Рождения!!! Щастья, Любви, Здоровья, Удачи, Всех Благ, Хороших клиентов и побольше!!!!! Поздравляю!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

> Надо буИт внести свою дату рождения в форумный календУрь, а то без даты рождения я, получается, БЕЗДАТАЯ какая-то...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

Бездатую....(из песни слов не выкину) :wink: Раюшкуууу поздРАвлЯю!!!

В этот день мужчины демонстрируют свою полную боевую готовность:
голливудская улыбка [img]http://s2.******info/c6d52c7846c382b0c151f889d4eacbca.gif[/img]..накаченные мышшшшцы [img]http://s2.******info/5fa39bdb4c136f539a307ce3c853e501.gif[/img] и даже ээээротическое бельишко [img]http://s2.******info/4e61c366f292f152702ac57fd0ca6da7.gif[/img]
Всё для Раюшки...толькл чтоб она УЛЫБАЛАСЬ))) [img]http://s10.******info/3200156537cb3b695091af5d472204be.gif[/img]

[img]http://s2.******info/87d3c37b55544924acda99233daed54a.gif[/img]С днём рождения!!!

----------


## tataluna

Раюшка Сердечно поздравляю :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

Раюньчик!!!!  Поздравляю от всего сердца!!!!! Счастья тебе!!!!

----------


## Мишкина

Заюня!!! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!!
Желаю только самого доброго тебе.... Целую...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Раюшка, Королевишна моя! С днем рождения! Добрых друзей, успехов во всем, счастья, любви и УДАЧИ!!!!

----------


## Мусенок1980

Раюшка, подружка моя!!! Никакой бан не заставит меня пропустить застолье по поводу твоей днюхи  :Aga: 
Я тебя ценю, люблю...и не важно что мы не знакомы в реале, но мы с тобой одной крови - ты и я :)))
ставайся такой же юморной, красивой, женственной и т.д. и т.п. :)))
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## zizi

Я как всегда с опозданием,  от всего сердца Раюшка с днём рожденья!!!

----------


## Масяня

Алевтиночка, с днём рождения! Тебе повезло родиться на стыке двух прекрасных знаков: Рыбы и Овна! Мы ебя искренне поздравляем. и желаем купаться как рыба в море любви, и чтобы всегда был целый луг "Зелени". 

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*alevtino4ka*,
 С днем варенья!!!
Всего-всего и много-много!

----------


## naatta

Ну, ё-моё!!!
Как всегда, я чуть не опоздала, и поздравляю, как всегда последней!!!
Дорогая *Раюшка*, зайчоночег!!!
От всего сердца, и др. внутренних органов поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!!! :flower: 
Желаю тебе много-много денег, и много-много здоровья, чтобы все эти деньги с толком потратить!!!:biggrin:
А дополнительные пожелания читай в личке!!!

*Добавлено через 28 секунд*
*Алевтиночка!!!*
Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!
Оставайся всегда такой же приятной в общении, доброжелательной и интеллигентной, какой ты всегда была для нас на форуме!!!
Будь здорова сама, и пусть будут здоровы твои родные!!!

----------


## свадьба

Дорогая Алевтиночка! С Днём рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/487161.gif[/IMG]


Дай Бог Вам мудрости в решеньях
И умноженья лучших качеств,
С детьми - прекрасныхотношений
И пониманья их чудачеств.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Алевтиночка! С днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/468493m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Масяня*,
*KAlinchik*,
*naatta*, 
*свадьба*,
*Анатольевна*,

*Девочки! Спасибо вам за поздравления! Ваши добрые слова вызвали у меня столько  положительных эмоций!!!!!!*  

 

 

*ЭТО ДЛЯ ВАС !*

----------


## optimistka17

Алевтиночка! И от меня принимай поздравленья!*С Днем рожденья!
С Днем варенья!*Пусть этот день еще много лет вызывает у тебя положительные эмоции!*Будь здорова и счастлива!* :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

*alevtino4ka*,
 Поздравляю!!! Будь счастлива....

----------


## SOK_89

*Алевтиночка, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/492056m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Алевтину, с днём рождения!!!*
Будь такой же. как твоё имя, мягкой и лёгкой с близкими, но взрывной на нашей работе!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

*Алевтиночка,* с днем рождения!!!

Пусть будет море  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: f
Всем жизненным невзгодам покажем :tongue:
При твоем появлении пусть все  :Vah:  от твоего обаяния и привлекательности!
Пусть все будет  :Ok: 
За твое здоровье поднимем :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Уралочка

Ну вот:frown: из за этой работы и поездок столько пропустила.....

*РАЮШКА И АЛЕВТИНОЧКА
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!*

*Желаю много светлых дней,
 Хороших преданных друзей,
 Здоровья, счастья и любви   
 На Вашем жизненном пути!
 всего самого наилучшего*

----------


## свадьба

Ну вот, пока наши дечёнки веселяться на встрече в Сибе, наступил *день рожденье Олеси (Лесюня)*
[IMG]http://*********ru/498270.gif[/IMG]
Пусть жизнь твоя будет сказкою,
Hе знать тебе бед ни в чём,
Пусть люди к тебе будут ласковы,
Удачи везде и во всём!

[IMG]http://*********ru/471646.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*ЛЕСЮНЯ!!!ОЛЕСЯ ТО ЕСТЬ!!! С Днём рожденья!*
С улыбками милых друзей!
С их весёлыми, полными радости лицами!
День рождения – самый чудесный из дней,
И его отмечают по доброй традиции!
[IMG]http://*********ru/498256m.gif[/IMG]
Поздравляю, дорогая! И от всей души желаю:
Будь счастливой, будь любимой и для всех незаменимой!
Деньги чтоб тебя любили, стороной не обходили,
Чтоб здоровье было в норме и сама в отличной форме!
Муж пусть носит на руках и  купает  пусть в цветах!
С Днем рождения!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Многоуважаемых ИМЕННИННИЦЦЦ с ЭТИМ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМ СОБЫТИЕМ...!!!! :flower:  
 :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Олеся!!! От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! Ты прекрасный и очень веселый человек, вселяющий оптимизм в сердца людей!! Всегда находишь веселые карточки и юморные приколы, которые доставляют хорошее настроение!! Будь такой всегда, доброй позитивной девченкой!! Я не умею писать стихи, потому говорю прозой как есть!!! Удачи тебе Олеська и счастья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## chika-lika

[IMG]http://*********ru/501333m.jpg[/IMG]
Олеся, поздравляю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/497237m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

*Олесенька-Лесюня,*
Поздравить вас спешу я! :flower: 
Твой день рождения настает,
Пусть много веселья с собой он несет!
От встречи с друзьями,с тамадами,
А мысленно мы,те кто дома, с вами!!!
Счастья,здоровья,любви,финансовой стабильности,благополучия,верных друзей и всего-всего самого наилучшего,светлому и позитивнейшему человечку!!!Это тебе  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Лесюнечка! Олеська!

С днём рождения тебя - это раз!
Культработник ты от бога - это два!
Любим мы тебя не зря - это три!
Будь же счастлива всегда - эт четыре!
Ну а пять?! Вместе с нами будь всегда!!!




ВСЕХ С ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ КУЛЬТРАБОТНИКА!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Лесюню - умницу, раскрасавицу с Днём Рождения!!!!!*
То, что умница, доказано с первых дней на форуме.
То, что красавица, убедились по фотографиям из Новосибирска.
Так ещё оказывается, сама дата рождения напророчила будующее....
Так, все подняди бокалы: Ну, за культработника!.... За Лесюню!

----------


## Курица

> Так, все подняди бокалы: Ну, за культработника!.... За Лесюню!


[IMG]http://*********ru/505450m.gif[/IMG]
нажмите на изображение- я поддерживаю!

----------


## Мишкина

И я поддерживаю и присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! 
*С Днем рождения, Олеся!!!!!!*

----------


## Абюл45

:Pivo:  :flower:  Присоединяюсь и поздравляю девочек с Днём рождения!
  Желаю: жить не уставать,
              боль превозмогать,
              любить не переставать,
              а счастье приумножать! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## lezi

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!
ОЛЕСЕНЬКА
Поздравляю с таким замечательным днем.
Здоровья,любви,счастья и исполнения всех желаний.
[IMG]http://*********ru/351223m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

Олесенька, поздравляю с Днём рождения!Пусть в жизни будет больше радостных моментов, любовь близких согревает, а счастье, удача и здоровье никогда не покидают!!! Для нашей Лесюни - тортик.



Всех коллег, с профессиональным праздником!

----------


## julia2222

Лесюньчик! :flower:  
Ты - лучик солнечный! :Aga: 
Весёлый, светлый и позитивный человечек :Ok: 

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :br:  :flower: 

Пусть день твой будет солнечным, прекрасным.
И розами твой будет устлан путь.
И каждый вечер- звёздным, чистым, ясным.
ОЛЕСЕНЬКА, всегда счастливой будь!!! :flower:

----------


## SOK_89

*Лучше нет красавицы Олеси,
Нет Олеси ярче и милей!
Даже в городе Новосибирске
(О Полесье мы молчим уже!) 
Нет добрей, стройней умней Олеси!
   Желаем в этот день тебе,
   Удачи и любви в судьбе!
   Будь любима и люби, Олеся
   Счастья, мира пламенной душе!!!*[IMG]http://*********ru/497261m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Всех коллег, с профессиональным праздником!


Присоединяюсь, за нас!!!!!!!!!!! :Aleksey 01:

----------


## Pugachiha

Девочки и мальчики!
Всех с профессиональным праздником


*Лесюня,*
Олесечка, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Всех-всех-всех форумчан - с праздником!
Вы - настоящие ВОЛШЕБНИКИ, дарящие людям сказку, радость, хорошее настроение, и просто - СЧАСТЬЕ!
Пусть у каждого из Вас всего этого будет в избытке!

Я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям *Олесе-Лесюне*. Это, наверное, символично, что День рождения одной из лучших представительниц Мира дарящих радость стал государственным праздником!
С Днём рождения!

----------


## strannix

Для Лесюни 
 Поздравляю , и всего всего желаю ( я не писатель писать красивые слова, говорить умею) Но от чистого сердца , только удачи, будет удача -будет все любовь, радость, здоровье и т.д. И главное, чтобы не придумалось , чтобы не задумалось- пусть воплотится!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*Лесюнька, Олесенька, ну не могу сочинять стихи, ими бы проще высказать всё, что хочу. Придётся прозой.
Зажигалочка ты наша, позитивщица. Я очень рада знакомству с тобой. Ты славная, милая, лучистая девочка. Оставайся такой всегда. И чаще балуй нас своими картинками. Мы соскучились по ним!!!!!*
*С днём рождения, красавица!!!*

----------


## Ольвия

Олеся, сердечно поздравляю...

----------


## KAlinchik

Лесюня! С днем варенья тебя !  :flower: 
не расстеряй свой фонтанирующий позитив в серых буднях, пусть кажды твой день будет праздником!

----------


## Volodя

Сегодня!! Наш праздник!!! Поздравляю ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ с днём работника культуры!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/492133.jpg[/IMG]
ЛЕСЮНЯ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ВСЕХ БЛАГ!

----------


## dushca kompanii

Поздравляю работников Культуры !!!!!! Они сегодня герои!

Как-нибудь без партитуры,
Без альбома сложных нот
День работника культуры
В сердце радость принесет.
Вы, конечно, не поп звезды,
Гонорары сплошь не те,
Но вам ими стать не поздно
Вы всегда на высоте.
Многих звезд эстрадных наших
Вы талантливей вдвойне.
И простых людей уважить 
Не зазорно вам нигде.
Вы несете людям радость,
Низкий вам за то поклон.
И для нас ваш труд так важен,
Дай вам Бог удач во всем.

Автор Владимир Певцов

----------


## Уралочка

*ЛЕСЮНЕЧКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
Ой, столько хочется сказать :Aga: .........но получается как обычно
В общем, всего , всего и побольше - от чистого сердца , от души!!!Исполнение желаний!!! :flower:  :flower: 

*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!*
*ЗА КУЛЬТ.РАБОТНИКОВ!!!!!!!:*ok: :Pivo:  :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Лесюня! С Днём рождения, добрый ты человечек!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Лесюня! Ты сделала подарок сама себе- эта знаменательная встреча в Новосибирске... Ты- молодец. От души- поздравляю... :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Я очень рада, что судьба привела меня на этот форум и я здесь познакомилась с замечательными людьми. И одна из них-это Татьяна! :Aga:  
Танечка! Спасибо, что ты есть! Я тебя люблю. Желаю тебе, чтоб на твоем пути всегда лежала солома, чтоб тебе падать не больно было. :biggrin:
С днем рождения, дорогая! :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 



А вот тебе от меня подарок!:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Спешу быть первой и поздравить с Днём рождения мою дорогую, обожаемую, близкую и такую далёкую Танюшку Курочку!
*ТАНЮШКА!!!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!*
Самое главное. чтобы рядом с тобой, шаг в шаг, шла удача, мой милый. замечательный человечек!
бросаю букет к твоим ножкам   [IMG]http://*********ru/574874.gif[/IMG]

дарю своё сердце  

[IMG]http://*********ru/577946.gif[/IMG]

роняю скупую слезу. что не могу тебя обнять

[IMG]http://*********ru/578970.gif[/IMG]

А теперь иди туда [IMG]http://*********ru/567706.gif[/IMG] , в кинозал за подарком

я тебя там жду [IMG]http://*********ru/568730.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Эх вы,девченки!опередили меня, я специально спать не ложилась, хотела первой быть....:biggrin:
ну да не судьба. счас здесь такое паломничество начнется, каждый будет друг дружку локтями рассталкивать, чтоб нашу Курочку любимую поздравить!
и как всегдя я третья получаюсь....
Танечка!Я тебя ОБОЖАЮ!Ты такой необычный человек!Так с тобой рядом безумно интересно!А главное, душевно и тепло! я очень рада, что судьба нас познакомила!
я желаю тебе самое главное:ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ВСЕХ ТВОИХ ЖЕЛАНИЙ!!!и чтобы у тебя всегда всё было хорошо!
Счастья тебе,Курочка ты наша, здоровья, любви конечно же и всего только самого-самого наилучшего!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я ТЯ ЛЮ!

----------


## optimistka17

Я понимаю, что по России уже наступило время поздравлять Танюшу с праздником... 
 Но раз она живет в России, то и поздравление от меня получит вовремя.... :Aga: 
*Танечка!* Я очень даже понимаю Макнату, которая после знакомства с тобой , только о тебе и говорила...
 Твой позитив, мудрость , юмор, интеллект, интеллегентность душевная щедрость приводят в щенячий восторг всех, кто знаком с тобою лично...
 Я преклоняюсь перед твоим бережным отношением к работе, перед твоими энциклопедическими знаниями...
 Как и год назад,могу сказать, что предложение молодым свечку подержать и узнать который час, отодвинув яйца слона-это твоя визитная карточка на МСК
*Танечка, с Днем рождения!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/555418.jpg[/IMG]
 Пусть будут  к тебе небеса благосклонны!
Пусть радость  в сердце твоём безразмерном живёт!
Тебя  назвать хочется  мамой-мадонной.
Которая  всем окружающим свою любовь отдаёт!

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Выстраиваюсь в эту длинющую очередь, чтобы поздравить Танюшку-Курочку с днем рожденья! Искренне восхищаюсь тобой! Зачитываюсь и перечитываю твои сообщения. Удивляюсь невероятной творческой фантазии и трудоспособности. Пусть судьба и Бог благословляют тебя!

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

*ТАНЮШКА, КУРОЧКА наша*

*Поздравляю тебя, славный, добрый, отзывчивый и очень мудрый человечек. Пусть в твоей душе всегда звучит музыка, музыка любви. А раз будет ЛЮБОВЬ, поверь, всё БУДЕТ........
Оставайся всегда такой задорной, улыбчивой, оптимистичной и чаще радуй нас своими ЛИТИРАТУРНЫМИ ШЕДЕВРАМИ. 
Лично я обажаю перед сном почитать Куренкову Татьяну, поэтессу, романтика, писателя с большой буквы Т*


И небольшой подарочек. пусть каждое утро под твоей подушкой..........

----------


## Курица

Девочки, спасибо Вам. Так странно видеть тут мою девичью фамилию, давшую ИМЯ нику на Форуме. И правда- Курица от "Куренкова". Хотя уже 26 лет я ношу фамилию ЖЕГУНОВА, вот вам стихи Т. Жегуновой:
Поэтессе очень тесно 
В рамках норм, морали, буден...
Что там будет? Неизвестно...
Но она-то знает- будет!
Состоится. А пока что-
Прочь из клетки-
В кровь ладошки...
Быть непонятой-так просто. 
Но- так сложно быть ХОРОШЕЙ...

----------


## Колесо

Ну вот,здесь во всю поздравляют,а я в позитиве,песни горланю!!! :Vah: 

*Танечка*-тезка,от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!Знаю,счастье родителей в детях!!!Счастья тебе!!! :flower: 
И еще,здесь на форуме,так тепло,как у курочки под крылышком!!!Спасибо за то,что ты есть,ты рядом!!!

----------


## julia2222

*ТАНЮША!*,, :flower: 
Он особый -День рожденья, день волнений и веселья,
Когда можно без стесненья высказать слова любви,
Благодарности, признанья за заботу и вниманье,
Просто... за очарованье человеческой души!

Танечка! Я восторгаюсь твоим оригинальным умом, душевной щедростью, мягкостью, вниманием к людям. Ты светишься чистотой и порядочностью. Ты надежный и преданный друг, никогда не осуждаешь чужих поступков. Я так дорожу дружбой с Тобой! :Aga:  Пусть у Тебя будет много интересной работы, неотложных дел, и удачи, стимулирующей еще более активную деятельность! Желаю больше ярких впечатлений, и столько счастья, сколько Ты его подарила другим! :Ok: 
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

----------


## shoymama

[img]http://s15.******info/b978ef38754e0b2be1370a7d599748dd.gif[/img]

*Ах, Таню, Таню, Танечку поздравить я хочу:
На ушко потихонечку смешинки прошепчу. 
Потом ладони рупором сложу – не побоюсь
И на весь форум Танечке в любви я объяснюсь!

Тут раньше был припев, а теперь – подтанцовка
*
[img]http://s14.******info/a929edef22045a85b68e71a8768ce646.gif[/img][img]http://s5.******info/432a9e2ea0344d6445f7839f92bd9881.gif[/img]
*
Веселая и умная, и нежность, и огонь!
Ты не простая курочка -  Жар Птица! ( и не спорь!) 
Хочу весь мир, до донышка  к ногам твоим швырнуть,
Цветов букетик скромненький, [img]http://s2.******info/019019fb0266d93e52f38d8ef62c8aed.gif[/img]и в щечку поцелуть!*

----------


## Масяня

*Курица*,


Эх, где мои нет, не 17 лет, а волшебная метла, чтобы мигом долететь до тебя. Чмокнуть, или лучше расцеловать, волшебное слово от Саши прошептать, и просто поздравить с днём рождения, великим даром судьбы, которая подарила НАМ ТЕБЯ!!! И не только нам, а всему миру, всей ВСЕЛЕННОЙ! Спасибо тебе огромное, за то, что ты у нас есть! Будь с нами, мы любим тебя!

Семья Ляшок Александра и Абакаровой Светланы.

----------


## dushca kompanii

Татьяна! Курица!
С днем рождения! Творческого вдохновения!
Здоровья, счастья и добра, 
Чтоб жизнь дарила Вам сполна!

----------


## orsia

Татьяна!
Нет слов, чтобы выразить все восхищение вашей мудростью, добротой, рассудительностью, талантом, позитивом.. и вообще, ВАМИ! Поэтому просто [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/569758m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]
Пусть будет не жизнь, а [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/559518m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] и большой чемодан [IMG]http://*********ru/557470m.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть бегут неуклюже пешеходы по лужам, а вода по асфальту рекой....

----------


## Медведик

Танюша, Курочка моя любимая- С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!!!!!

Ощущение что знаю тебя очееень давно и очеееень близко! Ты светлый, щедрый и всеобъемлющий человек...ты добрая и умная  [img]http://s12.******info/ca4da12183cd7fa9166113dd88ae14ad.gif[/img] 

ты подбрасываешь пищу для размышлений..и ненавязчиво даёшь возможность задуматься о важных вещах[img]http://s14.******info/be972c4e4755e69651b1f5612581945c.gif[/img]...

ты - как золотая рыбка..[img]http://s15.******info/6c6dd1b920fb8c9ff6c2351bb09badd2.gif[/img].готова исполнить желание и поделится сокровенным . 

Рядом с тобой тепло, и комфортно. Спасибо тебе за то что ты именно такая! 

Желаю тебе женского счастья...здоровья и конечно радостного общения. Очень надеюсь на личную встречу. 

[img]http://s15.******info/8ed46eaeebfbdaa9807323e5c8b8e6d9.gif[/img]

----------


## Volodя

В честь ПРЕКРАСНОЙ Татьяны-сегодня
ФЕЙЕРВЕРК громче всех прогремит!
И за Ваше здоровье сегодня-
ВСЕ в застольи в́ина испьют!

----------


## Марисоль

*Курица*,
Спешу поздравить  :Viannen 18: 

Прошу простить мне, дорогая,
Что я осмелюсь к ВАМ писать.
Неловкость рифм превозмогая,
Хочу я все же Вам сказать:

В старинном русском городке,
Что Печеры нарекли, 
Там где сады бегут к реке
Воркуют родники
Вокруг простор и ширь лугов
Их трудно описать,
А с круч Печерских берегов 
Видна природы стать
Прекрасным утром, средь весны
Однажды появились ВЫ!
Вот первый крик. и первый шаг, и слово,
А потом - и первый друг, и первый  враг.
И первый в жизни гром,
И ворох радостей, и смех - 
И ВЫ опять счастливей всех!
А час за часом, день за днем
Чредой своей идут -
Мелькнуло детство, за спиною
Школа, институт.
Летели птицею года-
Как будто минул день
И в марте 27 числа Вам будет
- - - - - !
Я пожелаю ВАМ с утра,
Презрев шаблонный слог 
Не счастья тихого мирка,
Спокойненького бытия 
И жизни без тревог,
А радость встреч и нежность слов,
И пылкость чувств и грезы снов,
И счастья жизни и сполна
Все , чем богата и бедна она
ДО ДНА!!!
 :Vishenka 19: 
Посвящается моей сестре-подруге Татьяне-Курице!!!

Я думаю что это не последние пожелания, в моем возрасте бывают моменты забивчивой рассеянности ... или рассеянной забывчивости  :Connie 5:

----------


## Ольвия

*Танюша,* дорогая, как же это я..... так долго собиралась со словами??? Поздравляю тебя от души... Ты классная!!!!! Цёмаю.....kiss

----------


## Ксю-ша

И я! И я! И я хочу присоединиться к эти милым людям и приобнять тебя, Таню.  Нежно-нежно.:rolleyes: 
И сказать, что ты умничка!!!! Такая большая умничка! :flower: 
Так относиться к людям,   проблемам, и вообще к жизни — это Божий дар!
Поэтому с каждым годом в твоей жизни появляется все больше людей, которые примчатся по первому твоему зову. И помогут, и не дадут упасть :Pivo: , и набьют «морду лица» кому надо, если нада:mad:.   
Я тоже примчусь, ты зови, если что!!! :Aga: 

Но для каждой девочки, что главное? Киваешь...понимаешь о чем я! kuku
Пусть рядом с тобой будет ТОТ и ТАКОЙ:rolleyes:, чтобы нам не нужно было приезжать и бить кому-то морды за тебя.:mad:
Тебя нельзя не любить и ты без любви - не ты. Поэтому пусть Любовь будит тебя рано утром, а вечером поправляет одеяло на твоей кровати.:rolleyes:
Будь счастлива, Таню и это....повторюсь, зови, если что :cool:

----------


## Сильва

Танечка! Все добрые слова и пожелания, все цветы мира сегодня - к твоим ногам! Ты для форумчан - близкая и родная, светлая, отзывчивая, мудрая! Пусть в твоей жизни будут только светлые мгновенья!
А это - тебе от нас

----------


## свадьба

Судя по поздравлениям сегодня мы славим *Татьяну - Курицу.* 

*Татьяна*,я тоже хочу присоединиться и поздравить С Днём Рождения!

Жизнь коротка, не забывайте,
И горько, радостно ли Вам,
Не годы к жизни прибавляйте,
А прибавляйте жизнь к годам.
Желаю жить Вам долго-долго,
И быть всегда самой собой,
Оригинальной, мудрой, строгой,
Душевной, доброй и простой.

[IMG]http://*********ru/559507.gif[/IMG]

И ещё:

Когда ты с нами рядом,
Проблем как будто нет -
Ободришь теплым взглядом
И нужный дашь сове
[IMG]http://*********ru/563603.png[/IMG]за всё!

И это тоже Вам:  [IMG]http://*********ru/561555.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Танюшка,зайка,Курочка!
Стою на светофоре
И сочиняю стих тебе 
В веселеньком мажоре.
С полосками дубинку
Один представь достал
И правила дорожные
Меня учить послал. 
Стою мол ,и мешаю
Движению людей.
Но я ведь сочиняю
Подружке ,стих , своей.
Ну,думаю,попался
И ты,и твой снаряд,
И что в ГАИ подался,
Уже не будешь рад.
За мной не заржавеет
Приятное сказать,
И Кузькину мамашу
Смогу я показать!
Ты кто такой ,мужчина,
Чтоб палкой мне махать?!
Тебе бы вместо трактора
В полях ,дружок,пахать.
А ты тут вдруг меня
Лишаешь вдохновенья-
Ведь я пишу для Танечки
Стихи и поздравления!
Услышав твое имя,
Махнул под козырек.
И от меня поздравьте-
В испуге он изрек.
Так что прими, Танюшка,
От LEZI поздравленье
И от мужчины с палкой-
С улицы "Везения"
Уже ,наверно,кто то
Меня опередил,
И ЖЕНЩИНОЮ ГОДА
Тебя определил.
Не будем мелочиться,
Ведь это не беда
Тебя обьявим ЛУЧШЕЙ
Ты в мире навсегда!!!!!!!

ТАНЕЧКА с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SOK_89

*ТАНЮША!!!*

*Пусть необъятный, сложный мир
Влечет тебя и манит!
А жесткий взгляд и резкий жест
Души твоей не ранят!

Пусть для тебя цветут цветы,
Луна в ночи мерцает!
Пусть каждый, кто с тобой знаком,-
Души в тебе не чает!

Будь, как всегда, весела и красива,
Счастлива в личном, здорова , мила!
Смейся, влюбляйся, цвети всем на диво,
Пусть только светлыми будут дела!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/554386m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, Татьянка и я поздравляю!!!  :Ok:  Пожелать хочется огромное множество чего, золотой ты человечек!  :Aga:  Пусть сбывается все,все, все,  что тебе бы хотелось!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

*Танюша, дорогая, самые добрые слова и пожелания - тебе. Ты - Курочка, которые несет золотые яйца добра, тепла, любви и света. Будь всегда здорова. Оставайся такой же молодой, задорной, оптимистичной, полной юношеского азарта, вдохновения и любви к жизни! Очень надеюсь на новую встречу с тобой!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Нашу добрую, умную, отзывчивую, всепонимающую, а главное - очень красивую* 
*ТАНЕЧКУ - КУРОЧКУ* 
*поздравляю с днём рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/534933m.jpg[/IMG]
Танечка, самое главное, чего я желаю тебе - *здоровья!* 
Душевного спокойствия, материального благополучия.
И!!! Чтобы всегда у тебя были *желания!* Чтобы исполнялись одно за другим, а следом появлялись новые! Ведь пока у нас есть желания - есть мы!

----------


## naatta

Танюшенька, Курёночек!!!
Поздравляю и я тебя с Днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Ты даже не представляешь, как я тебя люблю!!!
Ты - самая лучшая!!! Самая добрая, и самая дружественная!!! :Aga: 
Пусть в твоей жизни все происходит так, как именно ты планируешь!!! Пусть будет здоровье у ТЕБЯ и у всех родных, чтобы на это ты не отвлекалась!!! :rolleyes:
Пусть все получится у дочки, так, как вы в двоем задумали, и чтобы потом у тебя осталось время на самоё себя!!!! (Для своих личных собственностей!!!):wink:
А это для того, чтобы ты всегда была с нами!!! Я без тебя не смогу (чес слово)!!!! :Aga: 
Я тя лю, и цалюююююююю!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## черника

Чем старше Женщина – тем больше преимуществ.
Она мудрей, хитрее и нежней.
И четче знает, кто ей в жизни нужен,
И юной деве не сравниться с ней!
*ДОРОГАЯ ТАТЬЯНА!!!!* С Днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
На этом форуме, наверное, нет ни одного, кому бы ты не помогла, не подсказала, не подбодрила. Тебя уважают, любят и ещё много хорошего в твой адрес напишут и скажут. Коллективная мысль имеет большую силу - и поэтому ты всегда будешь здоровой, любимой, счастливой и богатой(не только в денежном эквиваленте).
Будь счастлива!!!kisskisskiss С Днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Ты любишь приколы,   Ты любишь смеяться, 
Всегда интересно      с тобою общаться,
Такие, как ты-      просто клад для друзей! 
И пасмурный день с тобой      веселей! 
Внутри тебя солнышко,  видно, живёт,  
Хмуриться долго оно не даёт,  
И есть пожеланье одно для тебя: 
Такой же весёлой будь ты   ВСЕГДА
**

----------


## tatusya

http://[IMG]http://*********ru/583062m.jpg[/IMG]
 Здоровья и радости! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## manja

Прими Татьяна и от меня поздравления...
И будь просто счастливой женщиной...
Ты это заслужила....


а это фотография которую я сделала сама....любимые березки..
дарю тебе от всего сердца...

[IMG]http://*********ru/539049m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Татьяна, поздравляю с днем рождения!!!*

Желаю быть тебе счастливой!
Цвести пышнее всяких роз!
Дорогу счастья торопливо
Пройти без горя и без слез!
Желаю счастья, песен, смеха!
Побольше радости, успеха.
Прожить желаю сотню лет,
Не зная горя, слез и бед!
Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
И доброй, и строгой, и слабой, и сильной,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессилье.
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра

----------


## Lizaele

Дорогая Танечка! С днем рождения тебя!  :flower:  Пусть больше будет в жизни приятных мгновений, пусть всегда окружают тебя друзья! Счастья, здоровья и хорошего настроения!!!  :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Та-а-ань, а наливать-то когда будешь? Вот фильм не посмотрела со своим инетом медленным и посылка с роликом ещё не дошла.... А я между прочим сбор на 18 часов на крылечке твоём любимом там назначила и все закуски видели... Ты чего тормозишь, народ давно собрался....:biggrin:

----------


## sokolixa

Дорогая Татьяна!
Пернатые всея Руси ликуют!!!!!
Спасибо тебе за то, что ты есть!!!
Я тебе желаю, и ты действительно заслужила БОЛЬШОГО ЖЕНСКОГО СЧАСТЬЯ 
 (а мысль - материальна :Aga: !)!!!!!
С днём рождения!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Танюшка, с днем рождения!!!

Ты очень добрый, отзывчивый, позитивный человек!!! 
Здоровья тебе, дорогая, удачи, счастья и любви!!



http://***********/music/147227311/

----------


## alevtino4ka

*ЭТО  ТЕБЕ *

----------


## Уралочка

*ТАТЬЯНОЧКА НАША, МИЛАЯ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*

*С днем рождения! У Вас сегодня день особый, Так будьте счастливы всегда! Пусть будет Вам светла дорога Вперед на многие года! Вам исполняется немного, Грустить не надо в "бабий век". Здоровье сохраняй надолго, Наш милый, добрый человек. Желаем быть всегда красивой, А также доброй и простой, Всегда приветливой и милой, Всегда любимой, дорогой. Пускай в делах будут удачи, Пускай сбываются мечты, Пускай цветы цветут на даче, А с ними вместе - Вы. Желаем счастья без оглядки, Без темных дней, без горьких слез. Пусть солнце светит очень ярко У белых ласковых берез. Плюс ко всему для Вас желаем Мы нежных преданных друзей, В семейной жизни - мира, счастья И много светлых, добрых дней* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Поздравляю Таню-Курочку, поистине наше форумское ЧУДО В ПЕРЬЯХ , с Днём рождения!
Пусть у тебя будет все: и здоровье, и счастье, и деньги. А талант и признание у тебя уже есть. Так держать!!!*

----------


## Yuli4ka

Очень хочется поздравить землячку Татьяну с Днем рождения!!!

Прими, пожалуйста, искренность и тепло всех поздравлений!!! Пусть у тебя все будет хорошо!!!

Поверь, что поздравить тебя - честь и удовольствие!!!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## zizi

Танюша, с днём рождения!
_Пусть радует жизни симфония
успехом, душевной гармонией,
И в ней пусть слышны будут чаще
Аккорды удачи и счстья!!!!!!!_

----------


## ovesil

Татьяна, милая наша Курочка! С днюхой! пусть всё сложится так как задумано тобой. Ты - человек - праздник, а значит праздник сегодня у всех!!!
Огромнейший привет тебе и желаю простого бабского счастья! :Ok:

----------


## orhideya

татьяна  вы  меня  еще  не  знаете  я  новичок  на  этом  сайте  но  присоединяюсь  ко всем  и  поздравляю  вас  лично  от  себя  с  днем  рожденья

----------


## Марья

Боже, я опять опоздала.... :Vah: 

Танечка, дорогая, с Днем рождения тебя!!! Загибай пальцы, я желать буду: Азарта, Бодрости, Богатства, Благополучия, Везения, Восторженных клиентов, Гламурности, Денег, Еще денег, Ё-моё скока денег, Жизнерадостности, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, Искушений, Искренних друзей, Конкурентов безработных, ЛЮБВИ, Молодости, Надежности и Надежды, Оптимизма, Обаяния, Праздников и для души и для заработка,Подарков, РАБОТЫ высокооплачиваемой, СЧАСТЬЯ, Творчества, Терпения, Упоения от всего, Фарта во всем, Хладнокровия, Целеустремленности, Цветов, Чистого неба, Шарма, Щегольских нарядов, Ътвердости духа, Ьмягкого кризиса, Ышшо денег, Энтузиазма, Юбилеев по поводу и без повода, Яркой жизни!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tataluna

*
с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТАНЮША!*

----------


## Курица

*Анжелла
VETER NAMERENJA
KAlinchikАнжелла
VETER NAMERENJA
KAlinchik
optimistka17
Ладушка
MaRinKa_Z
Ксения Высоцкая
Колесо
julia2222
shoymama
Масяня и Александр Ляшок ( Саша СэээКС)
dushca kompanii
orsia
Медведик
Volodя
Garmonia
Ольвия
Ксю-ша
Сильва
Свадьба
lezi
SOK_89
Innca
SONYA_07
Анатольевна
naatta
черника
tatusya
manja
Иринка 11
Lizaele
sokolixa
Петровна
alevtino4ka
уралочка
Djazi
Yuli4ka
Zizi
Ovesil
Orhideya
Марья
tataluna
optimistka17
Ладушка
MaRinKa_Z
Ксения Высоцкая
Колесо
julia2222
shoymama
Масяня и Александр Ляшок ( Саша СэээКС)
dushca kompanii
orsia
Медведик
Volodя
Garmonia
Ольвия
Ксю-ша
Сильва
Свадьба
lezi
SOK_89
Innca
SONYA_07
Анатольевна
naatta
черника
tatusya
manja
Иринка 11
Lizaele
sokolixa
Петровна
alevtino4ka
уралочка
Djazi
Yuli4ka
Zizi
Ovesil
Orhideya
Марья
tataluna*
и все, написавшие в личку и позвонившие на мобильник, и все, поздравлявшие меня в других темах (Доброе утро! Позитив или Территория Добра…) и на других сайтах(Одноклассники, Вконтакте) , и все мои 53 друга (официальных, которые «зафиксированы» так в Моем кабинете) , и все 1236 человек неофициальных, посетивших мою страницу, и все те, кто БУДУТ еще поздравлять- по себе знаю- в Поздравлялку день-другой не зайдешь-потом спешишь оплошность ликвидировать – С П А С И Б О  Вам всем за то, что Вы есть у меня.Сегодня меня тянет на цифры- (Маринка-Гармония и Юльчик 2222 меня, в силу своей основной профессии, поймут…) «Гармонию проверяют алгеброй», прав классик.
Так вот. О чем я? А… В 00.00 27 марта я была на гл. Стр. Одноклассников, и …ВДРУГ…под моей фамилией, где был забит возраст- 47 КАК ВЫСКОЧИТ 48!!!!У меня аж холодок между лопаток! Все Дамы, которым хоть чуть за 30, меня поймут…Стареть не то, что не хочется, а просто мистический ужас какой-то испытываешь от того, как быстро время движется- Нет, мчится!) – после разменянного третьего десятка.
И я скорей «убралась» оттуда.Куда? Туда, где мне комфортно- на наш Форум…И что же я вижу? Ровно в 00.00 *моя* Анжела уже выставила свое оригинальное поздравление,* моя* Иринка Ветер-непостижимый(пока, сегодня открою!)по силе воздействия ролик, *моя* Алинка спать не ложилась, чтоб поздравить сразу же, в 12 часов…*моя* Люда-Оптимистка, только что от встречи не отошедшая-спешит, *моя* Ладушка, теперь не часто у нас бывающая, поздравляет …И все-все-все…* мой* Воффка ТАКОЙ салют забацал ради меня,что Мама не горюй, а я его часто ремнем обещаю…
И весь день для меня в Поздравлялке появлялись такие слова, от которых я, готовившая стол и набегами заглядывающая сюда (что спрашивать с пИдАгОга с расшатанными нервами?) не сдерживаясь, плакала. Помните, в песенке про Золушку? «Композитор пел ей песни, и стихи читал поэт!» Девчонки(Ксения Высоцкая, Марина Гармония, Танюша Лези), как заправские поэтессы, облекали чувства и эмоции в слова,все искали особенные картинки, выставляли песенки, подбирали нестандартные поздравления…
И я поняла, что ЖИТЬ-ТО СТОИТ и в 48, и дальше, и что ВСТРЕЧАТЬСЯ в реале- это то, на что надо копить деньги(а не наряды, жратву,украшения), и что я ВЛЕГКУЮ могу составить себе маршрут летнего путешествия по городам и весям бывшего Союза совсем с небольшим-на билеты и кое-что необходимое-капиталом, и меня встретят с распростертыми объятиями ЧУЖИЕ, в общем-то, люди, ставшие близкими здесь, на Форуме. Люди, которым не все равно, как мое давление, что мне сказала моя любимая врачиха про проблемы кое-какие, помирились ли мы с дочкой Даной из-за ее желания изменить свою жизнь кардинально и как служится моему сыну Артему, сколько у меня в моем детском доме на данный момент бегунов и какое место занял 11-классник Сережка на конкурсе «Лидер 21 века»…
Вы все - частичка моей жизни вот уже больше года - с 12 января 2008 года- к ВАМ я спешу по вечерам, из-за Вас я скайп поставила и общаемся мы – и пишемся-и это- моя и ваша жизнь..
Вот и умница  Света(молодец)мне на День Рождения(как обещала) подарила СЕБЕ скайп- значит, впереди еще масса приятных минут.
И – что я сказать-то хотела?
 А вот что- у кого-то из наших форумчанок в подписи есть мудрая фраза: «Жизнь- это то, что происходит, пока мы с вами строим планы».
 Поэтому- СПАСИБО ВАМ, МОИ ДРУЗЬЯ, ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ ОБОГАЩАЕТЕ МОЮ ЖИЗНЬ И ПОЗВОЛЯЕТЕ МНЕ ПРИКАСАТЬСЯ К ВАШЕЙ.
Киньте в меня гнилыми помидорами, скептики Форума, но я вас всех люблю и жизни себе уже без Форумского общения не представляю! 
Всегда Ваша Татьяна(Курица) (пишите, звоните, стучите...летом в наши Печоры в монастырь приезжайте! Пока была только Макната)

----------


## maknata

*Курица*,
 Ааааа.. вчера на работе весь день инет глючил, так на форум и не загляывала.. вечером дома муж узурпировал комп и не дал включить второй, чтоб я ему трафик не тормозила. Сегодня захожу.. ААААА.. Караул! У моей любимой Танюшки днюха а я вовремя не поздравила:frown: Рву на себе волосы и исправляюсь:smile:
Танюшенька! Милая! Свтлый и добрый человек! Рядом с тобой так уютно и тепло, рядом с тобой и дождик,кторый нам подмачивал "репутацию" казался тёплым. Ты умеешь заражать окружающих добром и позитивом - я ведь видела и слышала как с тобой здороваются и общаются твои земляки, и вообще в вашем городе так тихо, спокойно и умиротворённо наверное потому что там живёшь ТЫ! Спасибо тебе, что ты есть! Пусть всё то добро и тепло, которое ты даришь людям возвращается к тебе сторицею! Пусть сбываются все твои мечты и воплощаются в жизнь все замыслы! А главное - здоровья. А возраст - это такая мелочь!
Пы.Сы. Передай  привет и огромное спасибо своей маме (обаятельнейшей, мудрейшей и самой весёлой женщине) за то, что благодаря ей у нас есть ты! :Oj:

----------


## Вета

Танечка! Наша милая, добрая, нежная Танечка! От всей души поздравляю с твоим праздником!!! Ты - одна из берегинь нашего уютного домика-форума! Пусть в твой жизни будут только светлые, солнечные дни! Счастья и удачи!!!

  Ты  для меня ассоциируешься с этими цветами!

----------


## evochka2777

ТАНЕЧКА-КУРОЧКА! С праздником тебя поздравляю!
Когда я встретила это стихотворение, то решила - оно про тебя!

Как много Солнечных Людей!
Не тех, кто бестолку хохочут,
когда их щиплют и щекочут,
а тех, похожих на детей,
кто без корысти, грубой лести,
как будто с ярким солнцем вместе,
нам щедро скрашивают дни.
Такие люди, как огни -
среди проблем и нервотрепки,
когда невольно тянет к стопке,
собой осветят темный день,
и исчезает злая тень.
Нам с ними весело и просто,
и в небе ярче светят звёзды,
мы забываем про печали…
А вы их разве не встречали?
Тогда встряхнитесь ото сна
и вы поймете - средь друзей
так много Солнечных Людей!
Они, как вечная Весна,
нам дарят свет и обновленье,
уверенность и возрожденье.
Я верю, вряд ли кто осудит,
когда скажу от всей души
без лести и красивой лжи:
«Спасибо, Солнечные Люди!»

Танечка, с днем рождения!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah: 
Танюшка  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я всем честно сказать хочу -
Танюшку-Курочку я очень люблю
Её юмор поднимает сердца-
От перлов все хохочем без конца!

Танюшка, курочка! Так держать!
Быть нашей звёздочкой и так же зажигать!
Забить да возраст и по лужам гонять!
Расправить крылья и просто летать!

----------


## Ольга-63

Танюша, прими поздравления от опоздавших.
НЕ ЗНАЙ ЗАБОТ, ЖИВИ СЧАСТЛИВО,
                          ЧТОБ ГОВОРИЛИ ВСЕ ВСЕГДА:
                          "КАК ЭТА ЖЕНЩИНА КРАСИВА
                           И БЕСКОНЕЧНО МОЛОДА!"

----------


## ЖасМи

С ДНЮХОЙ, МИЛАЯ  ТАНЮХА!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Танюша-тёзка, с твоим  праздником тебя!!!! От всей души, от всего сердца!!!!

* С днём рожденья* 

С днём рожденья тебя поздравляю 
И желать я хочу лишь тебе,
Чтобы всё, о чём мыслишь, мечтаешь,
Могло сбыться, как в сказочном сне!!!
Чтобы все твои беды, невзгоды
Не смогли бы присутствовать вновь,
Я хочу, чтоб тобой воцарила
Ко всему и ко всем лишь любовь!!!

Я желаю тебе только счастья,
Только радости, мира, добра,
Чтоб любима была постоянно,
Никогда ты не видела зла!!!
Я желаю тебе поцелуев,
От которых захватит, вдруг, дух,
Пусть всегда и ко всем восприимчивым
Будет в жизни правдивым твой слух…

С днём рожденья я вновь поздравляю
И желаю, чтоб в жизни твоей
Ты всегда лишь “цвела” и смеялась,
И не видела горестных дней!!!
Чтобы солнце светило на небе
Над твоей головою всегда,
Если спросят тебя: ”Ты любима?!.”
Ты спокойно ответила: ”ДА!!!”

----------


## ПУХОВА

АЙ_ЯЙ_ЯЙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Танюша !!!!!!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения !!!!!!!
Удачи тебе, Здоровья,  Любви и Гармонии в сердце !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Оляшка

Татьяна! Поздравляю Вас с Днём рождения!
Красивой, нежной и веселой,
Очаровательной, шальной,
Всегда любимой и влюбленной,
Душою вечно молодой,
С огнем в груди, с мечтою в сердце,
Недостижимой, как звезда,
И неразгаданной загадкой
Вы оставайтесь  навсегда! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Барвинка

Таня-Курочка! От всё души поздравляю с днём Рождения! Здоровья,счастья,вдохновения,преданных друзей и конечно же любви!
[img]http://s15.******info/68df66ff9b208b3408b0b902101bfc5e.gif[/img]

----------


## Анюша

Танюша- Курочка, надеюсь еще не поздно.... Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Спасибо тебе за то, что ты такая классная и за твой юмор, за твои идеи, помощь, доброту, душевность, за то, что ты живешь в местах. которые для меня дороги. Желаю тебе любви в душе, любви вокруг, пусть у тебя почаще возникает ощущение, что тебе всего хватает и больше ничего не нужно. кроме как наслаждаться текущим мгновением....

С Днем Рождения!!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

Танечка! От всего сердца поздравляю С Днем рождения! :flower: 
От Вас исходит сколько положительной энергии и доброты, что мир вокруг кажется ДОБРЕЕ!:tongue:
Оставайтесь всегда такой! 


Зебра и радуга чем-то похожи:

Зебра в полосочку радуга тоже.

Будет пусть жизнь полосатою зеброй,

Но не двухцветной а разноцветной!!

Пусть будет много зеленого цвета,

Зеленый - надежда и теплое лето,

Солнышком ярким пусть желтый сияет,

Красный - любовью пусть озаряет, 

Синий поднимет над суетой,

Он будет светлой и доброй мечтой.

Желаю такого тебе разноцветья,

Счастья большого и долголетья!!!

----------


## Irishka

Танюшка! Лучше поздно, чем никогда - с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

----------


## Pugachiha

*Курица*,
Танечка, присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! С Днём рождения, дорогая! Солнца, Удачи, Весны, Здоровья...!!!

----------


## Монечка

Дорогая Танюша! Столько прекрасных слов написано в ваш адрес, даже сама профессия говорит о том, что вы очень добродушный человек. Всегда приятно получать поздравления, даже если с опозданием, Примите пожалуйста мои поздравления и пожелания. Я ещё совсем новинькая, но надеюсь Вы примете меня в круг своего общения.   

Хочу тебе пожелать удачи,
Успеха в жизни, ярких дел,
Чтоб ты с улыбкой - не иначе
Встречала каждый новый день!

----------


## Сильва

Друзья!!! Всех с Днём смеха - 1 апреля идёт по планете! 

И сегодня - день рождения, как выясняется у неординарной личности, с коей я лично не пересекалась пока, но ПРЕМНОГО наслышана.
*Геннадий*, Гениальный ты наш! С Днём рождения! И пусть гениальность только помогает всегла по жизни!!!

----------


## Раюшка

С ума сойти!!!! Я пропустила Курочкин день рождения!
Танюша.... шо ж можно Курице пожелать на днюху... Шоб ты всегда чувствовала себя ЯЙЦОМ...:biggrin:  (Ну, в переводе - была всегда молода душой... :flower: ).

Гена Гениальный, и тебя отхэппибёздим с удовольствием!!! :Pivo: 
И наржёмся завтра!! Всем желаю!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

я смотрю, никто не нарушает сложившихся традиций...  :biggrin:
или меня все ждут, или не спешат пока...:biggrin:
ну ладно, по традиции я третья, поэтому: 
Гена! с днем варенья!Бесконечной любви!

----------


## optimistka17

Вряд ли *Гена* скоро прочтет поздравления... Мне кажется, он в последнее время на Форум не ходок...
 Но и я шлю поздравительные слова и самые лучшие пожелания...:smile:

 А у меня *1 апреля*- другой праздник. Ровно* 14 лет* назад именно *1 апреля* я провела первую в жизни  свадьбу.. Так что теперь я могу честно и правдиво говорить,- *я работаю в свадебном бизнесе уже пятнадцатый год*.... И мне это не надоело...

----------


## naatta

Девчонки, у меня стойкое чувство дежа вю!!!
Такое ощущение, что не далее как по осени я уже Геныча поздравляла с Днюхой!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Девочки- мальчики!
 Не знаю как там Гена, а вот , что у моей любимой *Натальи Орбиты- сегодня днюха*-заверяю со всей ответственностью.... :Aga: 
[img]http://s2.******info/bfbc3eab9e6e39a470e00a27123c63fa.gif[/img]
*Наталочка! Дай Бог тебе счастья и здоровья, творческих успехов и процветания...* Пусть у тебя все ладится в семье и на работе, включая и твой магазинов приколов, который ты открыла не так давно... Надеюсь, что *сегодня  1 апреля* я сфотографирую и выставлю в инете твоего второго Смешарика. И они оба не будут ездить на Дальний Восток , а гораздо быстрее прибудут в *Самару...*
[img]http://s2.******info/13f130331bc6ef2bba0dfeccde5f0f11.gif[/img]

----------


## Раюшка

С удовольствием поздравляю Наташу-Орбиту... Дай Бог тебе всегда такой же красоты и силы, как сейчас, плюс ещё удачи и здоровья - постоянно!

----------


## ЖасМи

Наташенька, Орбита! С ДНЮХОЙ ТЕБЯ!!!! 



*Сегодня все цветы, признанья наши - 
Шикарной тамаде по имени Наташа!*

----------


## tatusya

Наташенька, С Днем рождения!!!!
Счастья, радости, любви!


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/549142m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

Наталка - Орбита! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!

Процветания в делах, цветения в душе, и чтобы цветов было много всегда!

----------


## чижик

Таня - Курица! С днём рождения! Ты добрый и отзывчивый человечек - это и в виртуале чувствуется. Здоровья и исполнения желаний!

Девочки и мальчики! Всех с днём смеха! Ведь это отчасти и наш профессиональный праздник! УР-Р-А ( троекратное, разумеется!):smile::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

*shoymama*,

Олька, поздравляю тебя с дочуркиным рождением!

13 лет она дарит тебе счастье, любовь, головную боль и ещё много чего. Но самое главное - ОНА У ТЕБЯ ЕСТЬ, А ТЫ - У НЕЁ!!!

Цените друг друга, берегите друг друга и радуйте!

----------


## orhideya

привет  всем! поздравляю  всех  с  днем  смеха!

----------


## Колесо

*Геннадий-гениальный*,с днем рождения!
Удачи,везения,хорошего настроения!

*Наташенька-орбита!* От всей души,с днем рождения!Всего самого светлого,радостного,здоровья,любви,весны и мира в душе!!!

Наша* шоу-мама*,ты не только ШОУ, но и МАМА,поздравляю тебя с этим! :flower: 
Оля,пусть  доченька растет на радость маме!Удачи вам,девчонки!!!

*Всех,всех,всех* форумчан с праздником смеха ,розыгрышей и веселья!!!Пусть сегодня у вас будет море причин для смеха!!!

----------


## Курица

> 13 лет она дарит тебе счастье, любовь, головную боль и ещё много чего.


_А еще, Оль, она подарит тебе внуков, которые ОТОМСТЯТ ей за твою ...
головную боль, испорченные нервы, и.т.д. и т.п._
Поздравляю!

*Ребята!!*
Не поддавайтесь на провокации!!!
ВЕСЬ ДЕНЬ СЕГОДНЯ ПОМНИТЕ:Спина-не белая, начальник - не вызывал!!!

Я уже утром у сына чуть Кондрашку не вызвала-вбегаю в полседьмого(Доообрая Мама) в его комнату и кричу:"Тема, мы проспали, девять!!!"
Мое:"Ну что ты, сынок, 1-е же апреля!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"- потонуло в различных эпитетах, местами очень экспрессивных!!! Досталось и празднику смеха, и мне, и всем женщинам мира!!!

ГЕННАДИЯ И НАТАШУ-Орбиту- с их персональным Днем Смеха!!!!

Ваш день- особый.Поэтому и Вы такие же. 
Мужчине желаю не сдавать позиций и гениальности!!!
Наташе-магазина-*Супер_Пупер_Маркета* в обозримом будущем!

----------


## Сильва

Наташа! С днём рождения!!! И удачи в бизнесе!

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю наших новорожденных с их незабываемым днём!

[IMG]http://*********ru/531753.jpg[/IMG]
 Здоровья!
 Счастья!
Успеха!


Ну и всех кто дарит смех людям - с праздником, дорогие!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/582952.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Орбита

*optimistka17*,
*Раюшка*,
*Жасмин*,
*tatusya*,
*Масяня*,

Девчонки! Большое вам человеческое спасибо! Умеете же вы с утра создать хорошее настроение! за что я вас всех очень-очень люблю и уважаю!
Дал же Бог родиться именно в этот день!...Все прикалываются надо мной... А мне даже нравится! Зато помнят дату. Вот и вы, мои дорогие, не забыли... Что сказать? Блин, слезы на глазах...Сентиментальная мадам...Всех люблю и целую!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Колесо*,
*Курица*,
*Сильва*,
*Ладушка*,

Девушки! Спасибо, дорогие! Обещаю торжественно: будет у меня в будущем свой супер маркет! И бизнес будет цвести, не смотря ни на что!..
Лишь бы здоровья хватило...
Но с вашей поддержкой я прорвусь, слово даю!

----------


## syaonka

*Орбита*,
*Солнышко !* С днём рождения!
Пусть день твой будет солнечным, прекрасным. 
И розами твой будет устлан путь. 
И каждый вечер- звёздным, чистым, ясным. 
Наташенька,всегда счастливой будь!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Я тоже поздравляю всех именинников с Днём рождения! 
*Геннадий Гениальный, Наташа-Орбита* всего Вам самого доброго, удачи во всём!

*Шоумаму* поздравляю с дочкиным праздником! Главное, чтобы вы всегда понимали и поддерживали друг друга, были вместе - счастья вам!

*Людимилу-Оптимистку* - с 15-летием тамадейского творчества! Виват!
Скольким людям за эти годы ты подарила праздник!...
Пусть твой талант расцветает всё краше!

ВсеХ-всех-всех с Днём смеха!!!
Смейтесь на здоровье!!!

----------


## zizi

*Орбита*,
 Наташа, с днём рожденья! Желаю успехов, удачи, процветания в бизнесе и всего самого хорошего!



ВСЕХ С ДНЁМ СМЕХА, это для ВАС, для настроения!

Веселые картинки.pps

----------


## Иринка 11

*Наталья! Поздравляю с Днём Рождения!!! Здоровья, счастья, радости в такой замечательный день, удачи, всех благ!!! 
Была бы рада встречи в реале, живем то в одном городе!

Всех с праздником смеха!!!

Hынче пpаздник дуpаков -
Россияне, здpасте!
Моpе шуток и стихов -
У кого зубастей?!
У кого остpей язык
И покpепче неpвы,
Тот сегодня знаменит,
Тот сегодня - пеpвый!
Если ты попал впpосак
Пеpвого апpеля,
То и сам не будь дуpак -
Впеpеди неделя!!!
*

----------


## Анюша

*Орбита*,
 С Днем рождения!!!!! Праздничного настроения, успехов в работе, творческих взлетов и здоровья крепкого!!!! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Орбита*,
Наташа!!!!!! С самым весёёёёлым днёёёёём!!!!!! РОЖДЕНИЯ))))))
Весело родилась [img]http://s12.******info/cc186908a8fa667e105de182e110d5e0.gif[/img]
Весело подрастала [img]http://s16.******info/6e512718eb4ddfdeb3be803fc4e3f797.gif[/img] 
Весело взрослела [img]http://s15.******info/286b0d5f5e758e93263a7ba4ed4a926a.gif[/img]
Весело любила [img]http://s2.******info/1b97d98b67c64b1acbb31e127c77220f.gif[/img]
Весело работала [img]http://s2.******info/87d3c37b55544924acda99233daed54a.gif[/img]
Весело отметила День рождение [img]http://s2.******info/8e2360f6fc814c172c9ee4ebd5774364.gif[/img]

Так пусть ВЕСЕЛЬЕ и РАДОСТЬ соровождают тебя по жизни!!!!!! [img]http://s16.******info/f7874401c2d7116fac1f6af8d4a02138.gif[/img]

----------


## KAlinchik

*Орбита*,
 Наташенька!!!
От всей души! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Всего самого наилучшего!

Оля! с именинницей тебя! Пусть растет здоровая и счастливая у здоровых и счастливых родителей!

Всех-всех-всех!
с самым веселым праздником в году!Побольше смеха и улыбок!

----------


## Орбита

*syaonka*,
*sokolixa*,
*zizi*,
*Иринка 11*,
*Анюша*,
*Медведик*,
*KAlinchik*,
Спасибо всем!!!!

----------


## Pugachiha

*Орбита*,

Наташа!

----------


## bulya

Уважаемая *Орбита!*
*Сегодня, в этот день весенний, 
Когда в природе канитель - 
То холодает, то капель, - 
И на носу уже апрель 
Тебе, наш друг, в твой день рожденья, 
Хочу я счастья пожелать 
И быть таким же беспокойным, 
Всегда таким же увлеченным, 
В делах своих всегда блистать, 
Мечты с успехом воплощать!*
 :016:

----------


## Гвиола

А у меня сегодня годовщина на форуме........... :Oj:

----------


## bulya

> А у меня сегодня годовщина на форуме


 Поздравляем! :flower:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Гвиола! Поздравляю с годовщиной! :flower: 

Желаю тебе творческих успехов и благодарных клиентов. 
Ты очень талантлива!!! Так держать!

----------


## lezi

Наташенька-Орбита.
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!! Любви,процветания,здоровья и всех благ.
[IMG]http://*********ru/485596m.jpg[/IMG]

Оля-
Поздравляю тебя с рождением доченьки.Здоровья и терпения тебе ,дорогая ,в воспитании своего сокровища.
[IMG]http://*********ru/359488m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лина М.

*А У МЕНЯ СЕГОДНЯ ТОЖЕ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!* *И Я ОТ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ СЕБЯ С ТЕМ, ЧТО У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ НАШ ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ФОРУМ, ЕСТЬ ВЫ - МОИ ДРУЗЬЯ И КОЛЛЕГИ - ЛЮДИ, БЛАГОДАРЯ КОТОРЫМ Я ЧУВСТВУЮ СЕБЯ ЧЛЕНОМ ОГРОМАДНОЙ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОЙ ТАМАДЕЙСКОЙ МАФИИ!!!
Я ОЧЕНЬ РАДА, ЧТО МНЕ ДОВЕЛОСЬ ПОЗНАКОМИТЬСЯ И ПОВСТРЕЧАТЬСЯ С НЕКОТОРЫМИ ИЗ ВАС ЛИЧНО. И НАДЕЮСЬ, ПИТЕРСКАЯ ВСТРЕЧА - ТОЛЬКО НАЧАЛО! ЦЕЛУЮ ВСЕХ!!!*
*ВАША ЛИНА*

----------


## Медведик

*SONYA_07*,
Ух ты))))) Приятное известие!!!!

Лина поздравляю с Днём рождения тебя...и конечно же всех нас ...потому что ты у нас есть)

Пусть тебе всегда и во всём сопутствует Удача....пусть окружющие дарят восхищённые взгляды...клиенты выстраиваются в очередь и просят провести их мероприятие)
Пусть реализуются все твои проекты...и ДУША радуется каждому новому дню)))
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!!!!![img]http://s15.******info/63da3e0ba28d8d15fe371fb4a529ffc2.gif[/img]

----------


## Лина М.

*Медведик*,
 Леночка, спасибо за поздравление. Но могу тебе сказать, что твое появление на форуме ознаменовало новый период его развития. Ты внесла новую, очень теплую, очень светлую струю в весь бурынй поток наших размышлизмов!
Еще раз спасибо. :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> А У МЕНЯ СЕГОДНЯ ТОЖЕ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ! И Я ОТ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ СЕБЯ


 Неужели? *И это не первоапрельская шутка?* Лина! Мы знакомы лично и потому *вдвойне* приятно поздравить не виртуальную знакомую, а реально известного тебе человека...
 Пусть твои наполеоновские планы осуществляются как по маслу...
*Крепкого тебе здоровья и всех благ*
*С днем грождения, Линочка!* и небльшой звездный подарок от меня... Хотя очень хочется подергать тебя за уши, чтоб росла ты и дальше духовно, материально, морально...
[img]http://s8.******info/c693ef73bed4657a3e939e5cc64e39ac.gif[/img][img]http://s9.******info/2f42f8ef209821bf996e64d563c45b8e.gif[/img][img]http://s10.******info/e372a019725713703b9c8ca1dc1fdb15.gif[/img][img]http://s2.******info/be876aa1924d621d7b68cffb93dbf592.gif[/img]

----------


## Лина М.

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка, я тебе тоже хочу сказать спасибо. Прежде чем "возникнуть и вопотиться" на форуме, я внимательно читала посты и удивлялась той кладези знаний, которой ты обладаешь.  Светлый ум, культура, выдержанность, оптимизм и огромная душевная щедрость - редкие качества в наше время. 
Спасибо большое за помощь, поддержку и поздравление! :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*SONYA_07*,


Лина, ну конспиратор, я ведь специально теперь каждый день гляжу, у кого день рождения, а тебя там не было.. Чуть было не упустила возможность поздравить тебя. Калинка - малинка, ты опоздала - сегодня третьей буду я. Ну а третий тост - за любовь.

Линочка, желаю тебе любви от мужа, от друзей, от благодарных клиентов, от самой себя. Ты как катализатор, заряжаешь энергией всё, к чему прикоснёшься.  Мы очень ценим то время, которое ты посвящаешь нам, ценим твои советы и ценим тебя: как друга, как женщину и как ЧЕЛОВЕКА. 

С днём рождения!

----------


## Лина М.

*Масяня*,
 Светочка, твои слова дорогого стоят! Если я могу быть полезна, значит живу не зря. Спасибо тебе большое за поздравление!
Но хочу отметить, что у тебя большущие перспективы в нашем деле. Еще немного усилий, и ты станешь самой востребованной ведущей в вашей области. Начинай создавать Предприятие. Становись режиссером и продюсером развлекательных программ. Твои знания в области маркетинга, умноженные на талант ведущей плюс техническая база плюс вернуй друг-твой спупруг - это формула твоего успеха и основа для нового витка в карьере!
Спасио за поздравление!!! :flower:

----------


## manja

*SONYA_07*,
 Лина, мне хочется сказать тебе столько много...
Во первых, что твой день рождения в такой день...первого апреля..просто событие яркое....Но не важно какой это день, а важно какой человек, который осчастливил мир своим появлением...И это первого апреля оказалась ты....
А какая ты для меня....? Ты яркая личность, которая знает цену себе и всему тому, что ее окружает...
Я думаю многие по доброму завидуют твоей уверенности и оптимизму, твоим идеям... И многие знают что за всем этим стоит...А там....трудолюбие, желание делать свое дело каждый день еще лучше...
Желаю тебе оставаться такой какая ты есть... Примером для других и яркой звездочкой нашего форума...
И пусть звездочка под которой ты родилась первого апреля.... улыбается с высоты только тебе...и говорит только тебе....слышишь, девочка моя, радуйся....Ты затем появилась на свет в этот день, чтобы доставлять радость и улыбки другим...Тебе это удается...
Тебе это у дается...так хорошо, что первое апреля действительно может стать и для других праздником...
Желаю тебе  и твоей звездочке яркого горения....

----------


## SOK_89

*SОNYA_07*

_Да.... 1 апреля. Ну и я поведусь на поздравление.
Интересно, когда раскроешь карты?_



Перспектив пусть будет много,
Интересен будет мир!
Пусть судьбы твоей дорога
Удивляет, как факир!
Пусть любовь лишь вдохновляет
Стань успешней и умней!
Пусть удача посещает-
Чаще, с радостью, смелей!
[IMG]http://*********ru/573742m.jpg
[/IMG]

С ув., Олег  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

Лина! С Днем рождения!!! Очень приятно поздравить сегодня такого человека... Желаю тебе получать от жизни как можно больше приятных моментов, от работы много позитива, благодарности и денег, от любимых людей - понимания, сочувствия, спокойствия и любви, от всех твоих друзей (включая и нас) поддержки....
Пусть нотки твоего бархатного голоса очаровывают людей столько, сколько ты этого захочешь сама...

----------


## bulya

*Лина,* вот как на аваторке Вы загадочны так и в жизни!Вы всегда такая утонченная, правдивая и талантливая.Талантливый человек, талантлив во всём!С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
_А где же взять такое слово, 
Чтоб в день рождения пожелать. 
Всего хорошего, святого и никогда не унывать. 
Чтоб холод в душу не забрался, 
Чтоб места не было беде. 
И чтоб не кто не догадался, 
Сегодня сколько лет тебе._
 :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

*manja*,
 Манечка, спасибо огромнейшее за такие теплые слова....Ты всегда умеешь подобрать такую тональность, на которой поет душа.
Мне бы хотелось, чтобы ты почаще бывала на форуме, потому что твой взгляд полезен для всех нас. Я, как и все, почерпнула много нового о тебя. 
Всегда говорю: наш форум инетерсен тем, что он молодым даёт огромные знания от старших, а старших заставляет "встрепенуться", освежить свое восприятие, т.е. задуматься над тем, что говорят молодые.
Спасибо тебе, Манечка, за то, что ты здесь, и за поздравление! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Мишкина*,
 Светочка, огромное спасибо. Ты такая обаятельная женщина, что глаз не отвести.
Обаяние - бесценное сокровище для ведущей. Очень хотелось бы увидеться, познакомиться и, конечно, послушать твое пение!
Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> *А У МЕНЯ СЕГОДНЯ ТОЖЕ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!* [COLOR="Navy"][B][I][SIZE="2"]И Я ОТ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ СЕБЯ С ТЕМ, ЧТО У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ НАШ ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ФОРУМ


вот это сюрприз!:smile:

Лина а мне очень хочется поздравить  в твой день рождения...
 всех нас:smile: за то что такой человек есть на нашем форуме.
спасибо от меня лично твоим родителям за твое рождение:smile: потому что ты, как только ты это умеешь,  парой метких предложений можешь заставить человека развернуться на 180 градусом и вокруг пару кружочков покрутиться и посмотреть  другими глазами на себя, на свои действия, это помогает загорется новым размышлениям.  а сочетание творческого фонтана идей и делового подхода меня просто покоряют. 
С днем рождения! :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

*bulya*,
 Аленка, спасибо тебе! Я уже говорила, что восхищаюсь ведущими, которые работают для детей. Этим могут заниматься только искренние, открытые, добрые люди. Детей ведь не обманешь. Они сразу почувствуют фальшивку.
Жаль только, что в нашей стране за такую не простую работу - такие несправедливые гонорары...
Спасибо за интересные отчеты. Спасибо за поздравление! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*SONYA_07*,
 Лин!Ну кто б сомневался, что у такого неординарного человека день рождения может быть в какой-то ординарный день!:biggrin:
Линочка! Я от души поздравляю тебя с днем твоего рождения!
Бажаю  тобі постійного натхнення, безмежної любови та нескінченої черги вдячних та щирих кліентів!
Цём-цём!

----------


## КартинкаИр

ЛИНА ! Ты очень милая и обоятельная + творческая и неповторимая+добрая и отзывчивая, а также симпатичная и сексуальная :Ok: 
От всей души поздравляю тебя С Днем рождения! :flower: 
Желаю быть загадочной, желанной
самой нежной и долгожданной
самой любимой и самой красивой[/COLOR]
САМОЙ - САМОЙ на свете СЧАСТЛИВОЙ![/COLOR]
 :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*SONYA_07*,
 Лина! 
ОБНИМАЮ И ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
БЫТЬ СЧАСТЛИВОЮ ЖЕЛАЮ!
ЛЮБИТЬ, ЛЮБИМОЙ БЫТЬ, ЛЕТАТЬ!
И ФОРУМ НАШ НЕ ЗАБЫВАТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Раюшка

Ой... в этот день, оказывается, столько праздников, что аж дух захватывает! Так-с... по порядку... боюсь кого-то пропустить...
ШОУМАМА, поздравляю с днём рождения ШОУДОЧКИ!!!:smile::rolleyes:

Наташенька-Гвиола, как здорово, что вот уж целый год такая красивая, обаятельная и отзывчивая девушка, как ты, не покидает нашу компанию!!!

Люда-Оптимистка, поздравляю с творческим юбилеем!!! Думаю, что следующий, 20-й творческий юбилей будет в концертной студии Останкино... Посвящённый лучшей ведущей Украины и СНГ Людмиле Мирошниченко! :Ok: 

Ну, Линочкин день рождения - это сюрприз особый! Ты, оказывается, Овен - горишь, пылаешь, сгораешь и отдаёшь тепло на все 100... Спасибо тебе за то, что ты у нас есть!!! Желаем, чтобы ты ещё долго-долго радовала нас своей ослепительной красотой и мудростью!

----------


## LILY2709

Всех первоапрельских именинников с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Вы все выбрали в жизни правильный путь, сама дата рождения  обязывает вас дарить окружающим  радость , улыбку и смех. Но как говорится чем больше отдаешь, тем больше возвращается. Желаю всем ОГРОМНЕЙШЕГО СЧАСТЬЯ,ТЕПЛА.ЛЮБВИ!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Орбита* 

 


*SONYA_07* 

 


*ДЕВОЧКИ, ЭТИ ЦВЕТЫ ВАМ !!!*

----------


## ЖасМи

*Линочка! Поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения! 
Счастья тебе женского, здоровья, творческого роста.*

----------


## Петровна

ЛИНА!
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Желаю неиссякаемого потока творческого вдохновения !!!!
 Ты прекрасный человек,очень добрая,отзывчивая,умная,интеллигентная​ , женственная.... Я восхищаюсь тобой и твоей работой!

Это для тебя (подвигай мышкой)
http://yazgulu.com/Guller/146.swf

----------


## Колесо

Ну вот,я с утра поздравила всех с праздником а тут таааакооооое!!!

*Линочка,* я поздравляю!
Счастья,радости желаю!
Будь для нас всегда такой:
Красивой, доброй,дорогой!!!

Это тебе и всем форумчанам,улыбнитесь,сегодня же день радости,смеха 
http://post.kards.ru/images/postcard/19973/1997267.swf

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Это же надо, сколько сегодня событий! 5 страниц пришлось назад пролистать, чтобы войти в курс дела. Дорогие мои именинники, ну и пошутили вы, родились 1 апрела. Все такие разные и такие замечательные
*Геныч*, ты очень своеобразный, не такой как все ( почти как в подписи), но этим ты интересен. С днём рождения, пусть твоя необычность будет твоим плюсом и привлекает к тебе людей!
*Людочка-Оптимиска*. Хорошая дата, 15 лет. Ещё столько же, пол- столько же. четверть столько же и т.д.!
*Наташа - Орбита*. И с тебя с замечательным днём, днём варенья! Спасибо за всё, что ты нам дарила и даришь. Пусть к тебе вернётся это сторицей. Появляйся почаще.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Гвиола - Наташа*
С годиком! Надеюсь встречаться здесь с тобой часто-часто!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Лина*
Тебя хочется назвать прекрасной ЛЕДИ форума, изящной, утончённой, очаровательной внешне и такой же красивой в делах. Пусть эти качества восхищают толпы твоих клиентов и распускаются ещё ярче. С днём рождения!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Всем вам миллион алых роз

[IMG]http://*********ru/544037.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

*Наташа - Орбита*
*Людочка-Оптимиска*
*Геныч*,
*Людочка-Оптимиска*
*Гвиола*  я через пост наверно и краем глаза читала.
поздравляю всех и каждого в отдельности с маленькими и большими знаменательными датами!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оля, а тебя-то, а тебя, с днём рождения дочки! Вот пошутила так пошутила над её отцом! :wink:
это для неё

[IMG]http://*********ru/581924.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*SONYA_07*,
 Поздравляю!!! Пусьб у вас никогда не иссякнет здоровье и оптимизм.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Геныч, ты очень своеобразный, не такой как все ( почти как в подписи), но этим ты интересен. С днём рождения, пусть твоя необычность будет твоим плюсом и привлекает к тебе людей!


у него уже был день рождения!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Девчонки, у меня стойкое чувство дежа вю!!!
> Такое ощущение, что не далее как по осени я уже Геныча поздравляла с Днюхой!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Так значит Наташа права. :Vah:  Лучше поздно, чем никогда.:smile:

----------


## lezi

Линочка!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот и я проводила уже одну  именницу домой, и теперь могу поздравить следующих :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:! Какой веселый день - 1 апреля  :Aga: !

Лина, Наташа, девочки - от всей души с Днем рождения, вас, хорошие!!!
И стаким замечательным весенним днем пусть прийдет к вам все самое заветное, самое желанное, самое светлое и доброе!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Линочка!* Поздравляю с Днем рождения.Ты замечательная. И -знаешь, почему? Потому что тебя ВСЕ сразу ЗАМЕЧАЮТ, тебя нельзя не ЗАМЕтить!!!

 Весь день думала- что подарить, и, наконец, придумала- ВОТ СТИХОТВОРЕНИЕ, которое ты ПОЙМЕШЬ, как надо, и оценишь, как оно того заслуживает. Оно называется "Собратьям"(подразумевается-по перу...)Но мы же все тут на Форуме- чем не творцы...

*Собратьям* 
Кто он, славный, вовлекший нас в эту игру,
Дорогие собратья мои по перу - 
По перу, по нутру и по коже?
Кто шепнул нам, что наше спасение в том,
Чтоб витийствовать, маясь над белым листом,
Так похоже и так не похоже?

В нежной юности, в лад сопрягая слова,
Мы подарок Фортуны ценили едва,
Принимая, как данность, услугу.
И меж дел постигая сие ремесло,
_Мы не знали, куда нас влекло и несло, - 
А несло нас, однако, друг к другу._

_Наши звёзды поврозь миновали зенит - 
Но, однажды связав, нас роднит и хранит
Этот жар, этот дар полуптичий._
Вот летим - и на разные свищем лады,
Может быть, вразнобой - но не видя беды
В изобилии внешних различий.
_
То ли щебет из уст, то ли крик из души -
Несущественно: главное - честно пиши
(Тем и схожи, что так-то и пишем),_
_Без амбиций, без междоусобиц и драк,
Не снижая полёт! - и напишется так,
Как затеяно замыслом высшим._ 

(автор стихотворения-Любовь Сирота)

----------


## Гвиола

Ой,вот так я опозорилась!!!!Из-за своего годишечки,забыла поздравить.Простите,исправляюсь!
*НАТАШЕНЬКА*
Чтоб всегда под счастливой звездою
Вас судьба по дороге вела.
В доме чтоб полноводной рекою
Жизнь спокойно и мирно текла,
Пусть Ваш дом лишь друзья посещают,
Стороною обходят ненастья,
От души я добра Вам желаю,
Долгой жизни, здоровья и счастья!
*ЛИНОЧКА!*
Давным-давно известно утвержденье,
Что если кто родился, то всегда,
В начале ночи, в день его рожденья,
Hа небе загорается звезда.
Так пусть твоя звезда не угасает
И в этот день ещё светлей горит,
Твой славный путь всё ярче освещая
И жизнь твою ничто не омрачит!
*Олюшка,с днём рождения дочки!*
В День рождения поздравления от нас - это раз.
Шлем мы добрые слова - это два.
Быть все время впереди - это три.
Жить со всеми в дружбе, в мире - это, кажется, четыре.
Никогда не унывать - это пять.
Приумножить все что есть - это шесть.
Быть внимательным ко всем - это семь.
Быть всегда в нормальном весе - это восемь, девять, десять.
Ну, а к этому впридачу -
Счастья, радости, удачи!

*ЛЮДОЧКА-ОПТИМИСТКА*

Желаю много счастья, много лет,
И никаких на свете бед!
Лишь веселья, лишь успехов
И здоровья без помех,
И желаю всяких благ,
Пусть же будет только так!

----------


## Сильва

*SONYA_07*,
 Линочка, с Днём рождения!!! Вдохновения тебе весеннего, тепла душевного, всего самого доброго!

----------


## Djazi

Милая Линочка! :flower: 
Поздравляю тебя с днём твоего рождения! Ты мне так напоминаешь  мою любимую актрису Элеонору Быстрицкую. Очень хочу пожелать тебе:
*Пусть в жизни будет всё прекрасно
И слёз не будет никогда,
Пусть будет всё светло и ясно,
Хоть жизнь, порою, и сложна.
И в этот день, такой прекрасный,
Желаю в счастье утонуть,
Забыть желаю все ненастья
И нежной радостью вздохнуть!
Желаю крепкого здоровья,
Жить столько, сколько хватит сил,
Чтоб муж согрел своей любовью
И на руках тебя носил!
*

----------


## Гвиола

И ещё раз всех с Днюхой!

----------


## Irishka

Наташа- Орбита

Линочка-
   Вас девченки с днем рождения!
Наташенька-Гвиола - с годовщиной!
Людочка-Оптимистка- поздравляю, продолжай в том же духе!
Олечка! - с днем рождения дочечки!

 Всех форумчан с праздником! С днем смеха! Смейтесь вопреки всем кризисам!

----------


## Helga597

SONYA_07,
Дорогая Линочка! Самые теплые поздравления с днем твоего рождения!!! Поистине твоя мама - молодец, подарила тебе жизнь в такой день, словно определила твое предназначение - дарить людям радость!!! Дарить не по-делитантски, а высоко профессионально!    :Ok:  Мне очень приятно, что я смогла познакомиться с тобой лично! от всего сердца хочу тебе пожелать, чтобы твоя звезда была всегда такой же  яркой, чтобы ты всегда жила в гармонии с собой, чтобы в твоем доме всегда было благополучие, чтобы у тебя были благодарные и щедрые клиены! Спасибо за твой профессионализм, деликатность и отзывчивость! :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower: 
Яна тоже пыталась тебя поздравить, все ее посты народ читать не может, вернее, НЕ ВИДИТ!

----------


## optimistka17

> Людочка-Оптимиска. Хорошая дата, 15 лет. Ещё столько же, пол- столько же. четверть столько же и т.д.!


 Я не хочу обманывать... 14 лет назад я провела первую в своей жизни свадьбу... Пятнадцатый год только пошел....

----------


## naatta

> Ты мне так напоминаешь мою любимую актрису Элеонору Быстрицкую.


Точно!!! А я все думаю, кого же мне Лина напоминает!!!!

Но чес слово, *Линочка*, я положа руку на ногу:biggrin: тебе могу сказать, ты - во много крат красивее, приятнее и очаровательнее Быстрицкой!!! Хотя я люблю ее безумно!!! НО!!! Тебя я знаю!!!!! :Ok:  И тебя-то я точно люблю и уважаю во много крат сильней!!!! :Aga: 
Будь всегда такой же, какой мы тебя узнали и полюбили!!! Ты - самая лучшая!!!
Будь счастлива, дорогая, и дари тепло своей души всем, кто соприкоснулся хоть раз с тобой!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
С любовью и безмерным уважением!!!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Ты мне так напоминаешь мою любимую актрису Элеонору Быстрицкую


Олюнь, Быстицкую зовут ЭЛИНА!!! Как и нашу Линочку!!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Ой, ну блин!!!

Я опять чуть не опоздала, я чуть не забыла поздравить *Натуську-Орбиту!!!*
Натусик!!! Пусть у тебя в жизни все удается!!!! :flower: 
Пусть процветает твой бизнес!!!
И пусть он будет красивым, как и ты сама!!!!
Пусть у тебя все получаетя, а мы тебя поддержим!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

*SONYA_07*,
Лина! С днём рождения!
Даже теряюсь -не знаю чего тебе пожелать. Вроде вещи все банальные, но до такой степени необходимые...Здоровья, счастья, любви, благополучия, удачи...
И самое главное, конечно, - полёта! Полёта творческого, бесконечного, высокого... И (обязательно!) наличие рядом крепкого мужского плеча!
Всегда восхищаюсь твоим умением на лету понять суть дела, умением сформулировать мысль чётко, в двух словах, умением подать себя. 
Не теряю надежды на встречу (когда-нибудь!!!) в реале.
[IMG]http://*********ru/537904m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Орбита

Милые девчонки! Еще раз выражаю вам свою признательность и любовь! Я знала, что больше всего поздравлений я получу на форуме. так и вышло! Конечно, в реале были розы, конфеты, торты, открытки, звонки и СМСки...но это всё не идет ни в какое сравнение с вашими виртуальными поздравлениями! Честно-честно. А сегодня с утра открыла картинки ( обычно они у меня скрыты) и получила столько эмоций от ваших открыток!!! Спасибо еще раз всем вам, дорогие мои!
А девочкам, которые отмечали 1 апреля свои события, от меня большой привет и кучу поздравлений!
Людочка, ну и что, что не 15 а 14 лет? У тебя первый год за два шел, так что поздравляю! Будь всегда такой же отзывчивой. Ты наша "скорая помощь". Я с тобой в разведку пошла бы.
Лина! Солнышко! ты - моя родственная душа, такая же овечка, как и я. Прими мои поздравления от души и массу самых лучших пожеланий!
Наташа! С годиком тебя, дорогая! Уверена, что это время на форуме тебя обогатило и вдохновило. Теперь ты здесь останешься навсегда.
Всем желаю бодрости, энергии, весеннего настроения и много работы!
А еще желаю легкого сердца и тяжелых карманов!

----------


## Ольвия

*Геныч, 
Людочка-Оптимистка,
Наташа - Орбита,
Гвиола - Наташа,
Лина,*
Ого...  :Vah:   Сколько радостных праздничных дат я пропустила..... :Oj:   Поздравляю вас,дорогие..... Будьте всегда такими же яркими...... :Ok:  
От души....

----------


## Марья

я опять опоздала....:frown: девочки, простите.
Наташа, Лина, девочки дорогие, с праздником вас!!!!! родиться в такой день - по определению быть ОПТИМИСТОМ во всем. Вот даже и не знаю чего желать, честное слово...Потому что уверена, если человек живет в гармонии с самим собой (а вы именно такие), то у него неприменно все исполняется...

Лина, а тебе хочется сказать отдельно, потому что сегодня МОЖНО и даже НУЖНО!!! Вот помнишь, в школе нас заставляли писать сочинения на тему: "На кого я хочу походить?" Стать похожей на тебя у меня вряд ли уже получится, я себе и такая нравлюсь :biggrin:...но ты в огромной степени для меня эталон. И это я поняла в Юкках. Ну то, что вы с Алинкой для меня первые красавицы форума, я уже писала. О твоей деликатности, скромности и профессионализме уже многие написали. Для меня эталон - как в тебе все это гармонично, красиво, идеально сочетается: профессионализм, уверенность в себе, деловая хватка, предприимчивость и при этом скромность, деликатность, воспитанность, женственность. Я почему-то думаю, что именно такими были женщины-аристократки в дореволюционной России. Вот, нашла нужное слово: в тебе есть ПОРОДА (в прямом смысле слова, попрошу никого не передергивать)... Огромной саднящей занозой в душе сидит досада - как мало мы успели пообщаться в Юкках. Не могу писать тебе в личку - недостаточно ее для того общения, которого я бы хотела для себя. И как же досадно, что Тюмень так далеко от Киева....

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Людмила-Оптимистка, Гвиола, Shoumama!
С моими поздравленьями примите телеграму,
И пусть дни пролетают и даты набегают, 
Но на душе теплеет, такие даты греют:smile:!



*Орбита!!!*
*Наташа, с Днём рожденья!!!*
*Желаю я любви,*
*По жизненной орбите* 
*Удачи и везенья*
*С улыбкою и радостью* 
*Уверенно идти!!!*

----------


## sokolixa

*Лина*
С Днём рождения!
Здесь было очень много хороших слов и пожеланий, не буду ничего говорить...
Спасибо Вам!!!...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Всё, сбились с ног спец. службы и разведки!
Такой провал бывает крайне редко!
Хоть у СБУ с ФБР руки длинные,
А разгадать не в силах 
Загадку улыбки Лины!

Старательно думают, 
да понять не могут, несчастные
Откуда берёт киевлянка 
Такие идеи прекрасные,
Откуда уверенной львицею
Она тамадит с заграницею!

И мнутся все подразделения
На праздничном построении,
Готовят свои поздравления:
*Здоровья, любви и везения!*

И вот выстрел! Пли! Награждение!
Такие бывают мгновения!
И Форумом Лине присвоено звание:
"Почётная ГЕНЕРАЛЬША ПРАЗДНИКА"
В любой развесёлой компании:smile:!

*Лина, С Днём рождения!!!*

P.s. А автору вирша этого
Присвоено звание прапорщика
В армии начинающих поэтов:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!!!
Потому прошу не следовать этикету 
И не отвечать на оду эту....

----------


## Анюша

Линочка! С днем рождения! Когда ты появилась на форуме, я думаю, всех ты сразила своей целеустремленностью, внутренней силой, прямолинейностью, талантом и красотой! все эти качества вместе - действительно настоящая сила, желаю тебе, что бы она направлялась всегда в самом нужном направлении и приносила тебе самые приятные и весомые плоды! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## bulya

Девочки, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИя!!!!!Оставайтесь такими же яркими, целеустремленными, и неповторимыми.Ведь наша профессия к этому обязывает, как говорится:"гореть самим, зажечь других!" :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Геныч, 
Людочка-Оптимистка,
Гвиола - Наташа,
Лина,
Поздравляю! И от всего сердца желаю по-больше солнечных,радужных дней! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Чтоб заботы и печали 
Вы не знали никогда, 
Чтоб здоровье и удача 
Были рядышком всегда!

----------


## orhideya

девченки   люда-оптимистка, гвиола- наташа, лина  поздравляю  вас  с  днем  рождения!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Орбита*,
Наташа! Мне казалось, что я отправляла пост с поздравлением тебе, а смотрю - нету. Значит, после работы слегка невменяемая была, подумать - подумала, а написать забыла. Но лучше поздно, чем никогда!
*С днём рождения тебя! Любви окружающих, процветания бизнесу!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/558412m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Как же так?! Опять?!?! Опять я как всегда что то пропустила:eek:

Пусть с опозданием. за то от чистого сердца.......и во всё горло снова кричу на весь форум:
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Людочка-Оптимистка,
Наташа - Орбита,
Гвиола - Наташа,
Лина,Геннадий.*

*Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!
Всего Вам самого наилучшего*!!! :Oj:  :flower:  :Vah:

----------


## Иринка 11

*Поздравляю с Днем Рождения  Самарского коллегу* _Нефедова дядю Серёжу_!!!
*Желаю счастья целый ворох,
Улыбок радостных букет,
Друзей надёжных и весёлых,
Счастливой жизни целый век!*

----------


## maknata

Линочка, Натулечка - с днём рождения! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

ДОРОГИЕ ДЕВОЧКИ!!! У МЕНЯ НЕТ СЛОВ (в это трудно поверить, но это правда:biggrin:), ЧТОБЫ ВЫРАЗИТЬ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ЗА ВАШИ ПОЗДРАЛЕНИЯ...
НИЗКИЙ ВСЕМ ПОКЛОН.... Я ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ ТРОНУТА ТЕПЛОМ ПОЖЕЛАНИЙ....

У меня было желание написать персональный ответ на каждое послание, потому что я чувствую и знаю изюминку каждой из вас. Я, просто как экстрасенс, физически ощущаю вас, как личностей, как профессионалов и, как будто бы знаю о вас всё....Поэтому, может быть, наше форумское общение никогда не бывает натянутым, вынужденным. Спасибо за то, что и вы меня так понимаете и принимаете.
Не теряю надежду на встречу. Люблю. И счастлива, что вы есть в моей жизни.
Кланяюсь всем.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Натусик, Танечка, Линуся
Я головой об землю бься,
что ВАС я поздравляю поздно,
не вовремя дарю вам розы.*
 

*Татьяна – светлый ЧЕЛОВЕК,
твои стихи – бальзам на душу,
а твой задорный звонкий смех?
А голос твой? – приятно слушать.

Линуся – яркая ЗВЕЗДА,
талант и кладезь обаянья,
интеллигентна и умна,
и ИДЕАЛ для подражанья.

Натальюшка, ты – молодец,
во всех делах и начинаньях,
Ты - бизнес-леди, ты – боец,
в делах и творческих исканьях.

Девчонки, только счастья вам,
здоровья и благополучья.
И пусть для вас -красивых дам,
год этот будет самым лучшим.

Любви, добра и красоты,
работы - яркой, денег – море,
И пусть сбываются мечты,
и стороной обходит горе.

Еще желаю добрых дней,
чтоб жить и жизни улыбаться,
А так же преданных друзей, 
с которыми не суждено расстаться.*

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Народ у Инны ( innca ) Сегодня ночью родилась внучка
3кг 330гр, 51 см! и имя Аленка!! Класс. Инна поздравляю еще раз :flower: , да и с новой должностью бабушки.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: А то похоже я один дед на форуме, глядишь в нашем полку прибыло!!! Пусть растет, набирается опыта и лет так через ...цать в тамады!!!
Смотрю на пред. поздравлении от Светланы, на фото самолет-коляска, как раз в тему получилось!!!

----------


## sokolixa

> Народ у Инны ( innca ) Сегодня ночью родилась внучка
> 3кг 330гр, 51 см! и имя Аленка!!


Поздравляю  Алёнушку с появлением на белый свет , а бабушку (язык не поворачивается так назвать) Инну с рождением внучки!
Растите крепенькими и здоровенькими!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> У меня прошлой ночью внучечка - АЛЕНКА родилась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Инна! Я не знаю-какое это чувство-могу только предполагать, что это что-то невообразимое-говорят, внуков любят больше, чем детей...Я бы сказала- не больше, а по-иному!
П О З Д Р А В Л Я  Ю    и тебя, и Лешу! Иннусь, это не страшно- стать бабушкой, но...Тебе же теперь придется...о, ужас :Vah: ......спать с дедушкой!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*tamada-yaroslavl*,



> А то похоже я один дед на форуме,


Действительно, Юра, дед - один. А бабулечки молодые-красивые на форуме уже есть.
*Инну поздравляю и в этой теме!!!*

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/552310m.jpg[/IMG]

жили - были дед и баба...

----------


## optimistka17

> С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
> 
> Людочка-Оптимистка,
> Наташа - Орбита,
> Гвиола - Наташа,
> Лина,Геннадий.


 Давйте не будем путать. У Наташи Гвиолы- не день рождения, - а годик на Форуме
 У меня- 14 лет на почве тамадейства. У Лины(Сони), у Наташи(Орбиты)-точно день рождения, вряд ли, но все может быть и у Гены- день рождения.. И все это целиком серьезно случилось *первого апреля...*

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Действительно, Юра, дед - один. А бабулечки молодые-красивые на форуме уже есть


Ой где вы бабульки, айда на завалинку, посидим поокаем!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Инночка!Поздравляю с внучечкой!
Дай Бог ей всего самого наилучшего,а тебе здоровья,терпения и вечной молодости!*
*С* *Днём* *Рождения,* Алёнушка!

----------


## orsia

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/548214m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

Инну с рождением внучки Аленки!!!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/545142m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Немножко грустно и печально
Ещё так рано бабкой стать,
Но "бабушки" почётно званье
Желаем с мужеством принять!

Желаем крепкого здоровья,
Не нервничать, не унывать,
И по ночам к любимой внучке
На пару с дочкою вставать.

И помогать стирать пелёнки,
А если надо, то кормить,
Петь колыбельную внучёнке,
Почаще на руках носить.

Мамы с папой повторенье,
Внучка — просто загляденье.
 Пусть же вырастет пригожа,
 Всем на бабушку похожа:
И умом, и обаяньем,
И особенным влияньем.
  -Будет пусть остра на слово
И помочь другим готова.
Будет пусть строга с парнями,
Будет головы кружить...
 Помогать пусть будет маме,
 Ну а с бабушкой — дружить!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/534902m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

А это для новоиспеченной бабушки!!


[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/550262m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


Весь форум...

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/532854m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Девочки наши, Лина, Наташа.
С днём рождения вас. Тепла души, мира и гармонии сердцу, любви и добра в жизни и гармонии в вашем доме!!! Жаль, что не мои, но посвещаю каждой из ВАС!!!
*
Хочу Тебе счастья… очень…такого, что не передать.
……Что звездочкой светит ночью, что просто поможет мечтать.

Хочу Тебе счастья… веришь?.. безбрежного, как небеса.
……В открытые окна и двери ворвется… Искрится в глазах.

Хочу Тебе счастья… слышишь… длиною в целую жизнь.
……Во сне… босиком… по крышам… Забавно?… смешно?… прости…

Хочу Тебе счастья… знаешь…Уюта… и дом, где светло…
……Где ждут и с улыбкой встречают, где душу согреют теплом…

Хочу Тебе счастья… нежнее…чем перышком плавно вести.
……Того, что Тебе важнее… рассвет что подарит в пути…

Хочу Тебе счастья… душою…Чтоб клеточкой каждой Жить…
……И не омрачить суетою… возвышенность чувств сохранить…

Хочу Тебе счастья… больше… чем кто-то когда-то хотел…
……Рассветным лучом на окошке, к мечте чтоб коснуться успел.*[IMG]http://*********ru/516109.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Инуся, внученьке от нас ПРИВЕт, А тебе, бабулечка, огромного здоровья, радости и обязательно погулять на свадьбе АЛЁНУШКИ!!!!!
*

----------


## черника

Песня для Инны в день рождения её внучки
 ( Под мелодию «Я не могу иначе» а )

Нет без тревог ни сна, ни дня
То юбилей, то свадьба.
Так день за днем в делах она -
Знаем:  нельзя иначе !

Вот наступил желанный срок
Внука зять с дочкой дарят
Счастьем наполнился весь дом
Бабушка Инна плачет !

       Припев :
На руки внучку  подняла,
К сердцу  прижав руками,
Знаем , как рада ей она -
Сердце ее не камень !


С рождением ВНУЧЕНЬКИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! УРА!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> жили - были дед и баба...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Уря-я-я-я!!!! В нашем полку прибыло!!!!! Иннуська, да не страшно это вовсе! Вот на руки возьмёшь, носом уткнёшься в животик, вдохнёшь аромат МА-а-а-ленького..... и поймёшь, что это такое. Пусть молодые смеются сейчас над моими словами, но им бедненьким не понять, пока. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/546953.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

Инночка, поздравляю !!!Снова ты стала молодой - на сей раз бабушкой! 
Какое замечательное, радостное событие!!!

В мире лучше нет утех, 
Чем веселый детский смех, 
С появленьем милой внучки 
Вмиг растают в небе тучки. 
Пусть растет она как надо: 
Обаятельна, мила, 
Чтобы бабушке отрадой 
Каждый день она была!

 Поздравь от нас   молодого дедушку!!

----------


## alevtino4ka



----------


## Irishka

Инночка! Поздравляю с рождением внучки. Пусть растет здоровенькой и счастливенькой! А бабушке - молодости, любви и удачи!

----------


## ЖасМи

Иннусь! От всего сердца с Михалычем поздравляем Вас всех с самым радостным событием в жизни вашей семьи! Ведь 4 апреля 2009 года крик маленькой девочки сделал счастливыми столько людей! Мы  поздрвляем счастливых родителей. Господи, вот и доча уже стала МАМОЙ! Мы  поздравляем Олежека с тем, что он стал дядей. И мы, конечно же поздправляем счастливых дедушку с бабушкой - тебя, Инна и Алексея! 




Иннусь счастья Вашей семье и яного солнышка вашей Алёнке!

----------


## Раюшка

Инночка, я по "горячим следам" в темке коллег и конкурентов тебя поздравила... повторюсь здесь.
От всей души!!! Я себе представляю твой восторг и умиление, когда ты впервые увидишь эту маленькую лапотуню, которая будет долго-долго тебя радовать тем, что она есть! :Ok:  Желаю тебе гордости за свою дочь и за то, что ты теперь носишь почётное звание бабушки!!!
А манюне - конечно же, расти такой, какой мечтают видеть её родители и вы, прародители...:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребяточки, всем всем вам большущее спасибо за поздравления и пожелания!!!!:smile:
Так приятно, такой хороший день, такая хорошая весна, такой хороший год!!! Все сразу стало другим - хорошим и счастливым.  :Aga:

----------


## Лина М.

*ИННУСИК!!!! И ОТ МЕНЯ - САМЫЕ ТЕПЛЫЕ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ МАЛЫШКЕ, ЕЕ МАМЕ, ПАПЕ, ДЯДЕ И КОНЕЧНО, БАБУЛЕ С ДЕДУЛЕЙ.
Боюсь , на форуме теперь реже будешь появляться...*

----------


## lezi

Иннусик ,поздравляю всю вашу семью с таким прекрасным праздником!!!!Бабуле и дедуле здоровья и долгих долгих лет жизни,чтоб отплясывать на свадьбе правнуков.Родителям любви и терпения в воспитании своего сокровища.Ну,а Аленке расти здоровенькой и приносить радость всем вам,какую вы испытали в день ее появления.

----------


## maknata

Иннусь! Поздравляю! Пусть внуча растёт здоровой и красивой! :flower:

----------


## bulya

Инна, поздравляю Вас с рождением маленького ангелочка!:vishenka_20: :Tatice 08:

----------


## Медведик

Иночка...радость то какая))))))
Поздравляю..чудо рождения!!!!!!!!!!!! Девочка-малышка...любимочка в вашей семье!!!!!![img]http://s.******info/9c6fb37c833ed22695a0b4e9faac1d29.gif[/img]
Желаю ей быть счастливой.... а родителям и прародителям заботливыми, любящими и радующимися каждому мгновению![img]http://s.******info/bf213e4de7de8de28aa43f33800c88de.gif[/img]

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Инна, поздравляю тебя с новым статусом- БАБУШКА! От всего сердца желаю твоей внучке-здоровья.

----------


## Масяня

*innca*,


Иннульчик, блин. какая новость хорошая!!!

Ты будешь лучшей бабушкой для вашей Алёнушки!!! А Лёшику желаем, звание деда гордо нести, капризы внученьки тотчас исполнять, только не перегибать...

Вот намудрила, так намудрила. Инна от всей души поздравляю Вас...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Нежно-сладостной истоме
Предначертан был итог -
Появился в вашем доме
Очень маленький цветок.
Инна, Алексей по праву
Заслужили этот приз -
Внучка удалась на славу,
Спит спокойно, без каприз -
И пускай малышке снятся
Голубые облака.
Будет десять, будет двадцать,
Доживет до сорока...
Ну и дальше, без сомненья,
Жить Аленке до ста лет!
А сегодня-день рожденья,
День, явления на свет.

Господь вам счастье подарил
С рождением малютки.
И этим вас благословил
Любить! Ласкать! Баюкать!*

----------


## Sens

Прочитала в инете: 5 апреля - День геолога. Всех геологов форума - с профессиональным праздником!:rolleyes:

----------


## Гвиола

Присоединяюсь!

----------


## KAlinchik

Иннуля! Солнце!Нет слов от восторга! но не верится как-то ... ты ...и бабушка! :Vah: 
От души поздравляю!!!Ребеночку-здоровья, маме- скорейшей поправки для полноценного наслаждения материнством, а тебе и Леше-сил для осуществления гордого звания-БАБУШКА И ДЕДУШКА! :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Инночка!
От всего сердца и мои поздравления!!! 
Мы становимся старше, а вот в душе- как 28, от силы 32 года...

----------


## Ольвия

Инна, поздравляю от души... Это так здорово!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

Инночка, с внучечкой и званием "молодой бабушки"!

----------


## Pugachiha

*innca*
Инночка, поздравляю с рождением внучечки! Богатырского здоровья девочке, крепких нервов - родителям и материального благополучия дедушке и бабушке (на пелёнки-распашонки, на колготки и изделия с крылышками:biggrin:) :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

*Иннусик! Дорогая!!! Пусть у тебя их будет вот столько и пусть они свою бабулю только радуют!!!*

----------


## KainskCherry

Наша Инночка Бабулей стала!!!
Вся семейка нынче на ушах,
Гордость нас берет за бабу Инну..
А признаться,чуточку и страх..
Вдруг она про бизнесс позабудет,
МСК забросит и подруг,
В памперсах,пеленках вся погрязнет,
Ох,забот какой замкнулся круг...
Да,вот этот ужас на минуту,
Все сейчас перенесли,
Ведь заботы в тягость,
Если нету-гордости и ласки, и любви!!!
Будь же счастлива,родная,
Внучку неж и радостно балуй!
А а нас,за всех...рюмашку выпей
И девчушку крепко расцелуй!!!
Вот оно чистосердечное и радостное поздравление от меня,Иннусик.Знаю,бабуля выйдет клевая из тебя!!!Открытки вставлять не умею,вот и написала такой стих,надеюсь понравиться!!!ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну, ребят, вы меня набаловали!!! Искупали в словах и даже в стихах! Спасибо! :biggrin:
Правда, доча моя наоборот думает - что бабушка я буду плохая и не серьезная - набалую ляльку, конфетами закормлю, ветер в голове посею... Так что боюсь не сильно доверят!  :Vah:

----------


## Volodя

> Правда, доча моя наоборот думает - что бабушка я буду плохая и не серьезная - набалую ляльку, конфетами закормлю, ветер в голове посею... Так что боюсь не сильно доверят!


Ветер посеешь милую душу пожнёшь!:wink:

----------


## laro4ka09

*Инночка! Поздравляю тебя и Лешу с  рождением внучечки!*

Пусть ангелы-спасители 
Хранят вашу малышку, 
А строгие родители 
Бранят ее не слишком. 
Пусть бабушки и дедушки 
Без чьей-нибудь подсказки 
Своей прекрасной девочке 
Рассказывают сказки. 
И книжками, игрушками 
Пусть дом скорей наполнится, 
Заветные желания 
Живущих в нем исполнятся. 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*У Татуси - День рожденья!* 
*Подходи - честной народ!!!!
Принимаются подарки*
*И слов хороших хоровод!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/534549m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Apch-hi

*Тatusya*
*С днюхой!!!!*

----------


## Irishka

Татуся! Наташенька! С днем рождения тебя, дорогая! Счастья, счастья и еще раз счастья!

----------


## Медведик

Тatusya

С днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!
Счастья, любви, здоровья и благополучия!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[img]http://s15.******info/4cd029e71d7a4c485122eeb0faea6931.gif[/img]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Наталья! Татуся! С днем рождения!!!
Искренние пожелания всего доброго и светлого!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Татуся! Наташа! Голубушка ты наша!
Поздравить с Днём рождения спешу я от души!
Пусть будет всё прекрасно! Пусть светит солнце ясно,
Семья пусть будет крепкою и мысли хороши!
Желаю здоровья, жить каждый день с любовью,
Встречать людей хороших на жизненном пути!
Пусть Эдик сильно любит, балует и голубит,
Такой чудесной женщине должно всегда везти!!!

----------


## Ольвия

Очаровательная Натусик-Татусик, принимай поздравления!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

Наталка - Татуся

С днём рождения тебя! Сегодня день всех святых и твой день рождения! Ты очень светлый, открытый человечек, оставайся такой всегда1

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Татуся! Светлый и радостный человек, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! Будь просто любима!!! :flower:

----------


## о-ля-ля

Т ебе
А прельского
Т епла,
У спеха, 
С частья 
Я желаю!!

----------


## naatta

Милую ТАТУСЬКУ поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!! :flower: 
Будь, Натуська, всегда здорова, жизнерадостна, и такая же обаяшка, как всегда!!!!
Когда смотришь на тебя, рот сам начинает улыбаться!!! :Aga: 
Такую ты всегда излучаешь энергию радости и удовольствия!!!!kiss

----------


## Volodя

*Тatusya*;
Желаю в первую очередь того, что желаю всегда-ЗДОРОВЬЯ! Будет здоровье-будет все в достатке:wink:

----------


## lezi

Натусик,поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

Наташенька! Прими и от меня поздравление с наилучшими пожеланиями!

----------


## БОС

Наташенька! С Днем Рождения!!!!
Удачи, Успеха и Здоровья!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Наташенька!Палочка ты моя-выручалочка золотая!
Я от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем твоего рождения!Желаю тебе всегда проливать тот нескончаемый свет обаяния и шарма на бесконечную очередь твоих клиентов!
Здоровья,любви,удачи! :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Наташа-Татуся, с Днём рождения!
Здоровья, удачи и всего-всего самого-самого!
Талантливых тебе учеников и благодарных клиентов!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

Ух, по моему сегодня я успела :Aga: 
*Наталья(Татуся) С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*

*Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!
Всего, всего, всего и много, много, много!!!*
*Всего наилучшего*

----------


## свадьба

[IMG]http://*********ru/559160.gif[/IMG] 

Наталья. это всё тебе:
*
Когда у тебя мелкие неприятности, улыбайся.
Когда большие проблемы, смейся.
Когда спрашивают о твоём возрасте...ври!
С Днём рождения!*

----------


## alevtino4ka

*ЭТО ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ !* 

 

*И ЭТО ТОЖЕ ТЕБЕ!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Наташа - Татуся!!! С днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/555068m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Дорогие мои! Спасибо всем за теплые, добрые слова, за кучу подарков, за звонки,за внимание, которым вы все меня удостоили! Хоть и работала, но я чувствовала, что наша дружная семья со мной- рядом. И хоть на дворе было +2, говорила и зубы стучали, НО -вы меня согревали. Еще раз большое человеческое спасибо!
Извините, что не отвечала по телефону.Работала. Всех целую крепко-крепко

----------


## Volodя

В воскресенье вербное
Верба расцвела 
От луча весеннего,
Первого тепла. 
Прокатился с грохотом
Отозвался колоколом
Праздник над землёй.
И слезами капает
Парафин свечей,
От огня священного 
Солнце горячей.
Бледными листочками 
Верба прорастёт,
Лопнувшею почкою 
Сердце оживет!!!

С  ВЕРБНЫМ ВОСРЕСЕНЬЕМ!

----------


## Katjatja

Наташа( Татуся)  поздравляю с днем рождения!
Любви, внимания и радости в эти весенние дни и на год вперед.!  

[IMG]http://*********ru/525367.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orhideya

НАТАША ( ТАТУСЯ)   ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ  С  ДНЕМ  РОЖДЕНЬЯ  ТЕБЯ,  ЖЕНСКОГО  СЧАСТЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ И  ВСЕГО  САМОГО  НАИЛУЧШЕГО.

----------


## sokolixa

А я всех-всех-всех поздравляю с Вербным воскресеньем: 
света вам, тепла, любви и радости!
А также с Днём космонавтики:
желаю каждому долететь до своей звезды!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

Всех поздравляю с Вербным Воскресеньем!
*Вербочкой по попе я тебе стучу,
крепкого здоровья для тебя хочу 
В доме -чтоб достаток,
в сердце -чтоб любовь !
с вербным воскресеньем 
!Счастья вновь и вновь!
*

И конечно же с Днем Космонавтики!
*Сегодня поздравляем космонавтов,
Всех тех, кто не боится высоты!
Желаем жить красиво и богато,
Здоровья, счастья и побольше доброты!*

----------


## Djazi

*Наталья_ Татуся, поздравляю тебя  с Днём рождения!
Желаю, тебе море позитива в жизни и на работе, счастья, здоровья и любви.  Мне очень нравится как ты работаешь  и как  поёшь. Продолжай развиваться творчески,не останавливайся.*

*С ВЕРБНЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕМ!*

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*В вербное воскресенье вербы совсем не вижу.
В церкви – совсем безлюдно. Три восковых свечи.
Перекрещусь несмело и подойду поближе.
В вербное воскресенье кайся, молись, молчи.*

----------


## Irishka

Поздравляю всех с вербным воскресением!
 Желаю счастья! Вам исебе, всем и каждому, всем вместе и каждому в отдельности!
 Счастья огромного,  круглосуточного, всесезонного, круглогодичного.

----------


## Петровна

Ой, опоздала, не успела, все пропустила......

*Наташенька! Татуся! Милая! Дорогая!  Умная! Солнечная! Отзывчивая!  В  общем, самая-самая..

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

Желаю тебе такой же  замечательной и радостной жизни, как ты сама! 
*

----------


## tatusya

> Ой, опоздала, не успела, все пропустила


Спасибо, дорогая. Лучше поздно, чем никогда.Спасииииибооооо, Ирочка!!! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Лучше поздно, чем никогда


 *И я поздно... Москва виновата...*:wink:

*У нас с тобой- взаимная любовь 
 И встретиться стремимся вновь и вновь
Жаль от меня сейчас ты далеко,
 А то б за уши дёргала легко
Пусть Эдик расцелует от меня
Есть у него методика своя.
В Одессе встретимся, обнимемся с тобой
Трудяга, Пчёлка, человек мой дорогой...*

*С днем рождения, Татуся!*

----------


## Анюша

*tatusya*,
никто не виноват, но я все равно с опозданием и с поздравлениями! С ДНЕм Рождения! Можно. наверное, уже с Неделей рождения поздравлять!!!! Так что поздравляю и желаю множество приятных сюрпризов и исполнений всех самых заветных желаний! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Поздравлять,так поздравлять!!!
*Ksana tenlarks*,
с днем варения тебя!
читая твои посты сразу бросается в глаза, что ты неординарная личность и сильная женщина!
Ксюшенька!От всей души желаю тебе простого человеческого счастья,здоровья,удачи,любви!
Всего тебе самого-самого наилучшего!!!

----------


## bulya

Ksana tenlarks :062:  :018: С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Желаем удачи, любви и успеха,
Мягкого хлеба, веселого смеха,
Чтобы в душе Вашей песни звучали,
Чтоб добрые люди всегда Вас встречали
Чтоб друзья всегда были верны,
Снились бы только счастливые сны,
И чтобы в жизни почаще сбывалось
То, о чем в юности ранней мечталось!

----------


## Apch-hi

*Ksana tenlarks**
Оксаночка!!!!*

----------


## naatta

Дорогая Ksana tenlarks!!!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!! :flower: 
Пусть тебе в жизни во всем сопутствует успех!!!  :Aga: 
Здоровья тебе и твоим близким!!! :Aga: 
И обязательно, чтобы тебя нашла новая любовь!!!! :flower:

----------


## julia2222

*Ksana tenlarks*, :flower: 

Пусть будет жизнь удачей согрета,
Счастьем полна, будто солнечным светом,
Пусть будут в ней доброта и везение,
Вера в успех и любовь! *С Днём рождения!* :flower: 

Ксаночка!  :flower: 
Ты сильный, целеустремлённый, порядочный и отзывчивый человек!
Пусть рядом с тобой  по жизни идут люди, достойные Тебя!
Будьте щедра и впредь в любви и помощи другим людям! :Aga:

----------


## tatusya

Ksana tenlarks, поздравляю с Днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Здоровья, счастья, понимания и внимания!
Прорвешься- ты же Овен, а нам рогатым, все нипочем

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Ух ты!!! Сколько поздравлений! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо, мои дорогие!!!!kiss :br:

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 ОКСАНОЧКА!!! дорогая ,поздравлю тебя и тут:



от меня лично....:wink:
Очень люблю тебя и обнимаю) 
Счастья тебе, дорогая!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ксюху тоже я ПРАЗДравлю!
Пару слов и я добавлю:
 :Vah:  Счастья личного, и чтобы очень НЕОБЫЧНОГО!
Радости большой и любви НЕЗЕМНОЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kuku

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*tatusya*,
 АААААААААААЙ!
ТАК ЗАКИДАЛИ ТЕБЯ ЦВЕТАМИ И ТОРТАМИ!!!!!

 :Vah: :biggrin: :Aga: Татуська! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ*, воскл, *ЖЕЛАЮ* воскл...*ТРИЖДЫ УВАЖАЮ*!
*ЛЮБЛЮ* воскл воскл воскл *ПРОСТО ОБОЖАЮ*!kuku

----------


## Katjatja

Оксанчик! Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! желаю тебе оставаться такой же целеустремленной (ведь только такой человек пожет постичь мир музыки), чувственной (ведь только такой человек пожет постичь мир музыки),  богатой душевно и духовно  (ведь только такой человек пожет постичь мир музыки).
Всего-всего тебе моя хорошая! за то что ты есть, прими от меня в подарок вот эту картинку

[IMG]http://*********ru/541588.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Оксаночка, с Днём рождения!!!!!! Счастья, удачи, исполнения желаний! Пусть всё будет как задумывается!!! Девочки, кто владеет фотошопом, исправьте, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## Лина М.

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 ОКСАНА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! Я давно разгадала тайну твоего ника.....ТЕНЛАРК - ЭТО КЛАРНЕТ! Правильно???
Пусть тмуза тебя никогда не покидает! :flower:

----------


## orhideya

Ksana tenlarks  Оксана  поздравляю  тебя  с  днем  рожденья!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*julia2222
 Apch-hi*
*naatta*
*tatusya*,
*_Лесюня_*,
*pypss*,
*Katjatja*,
*Сильва*,
*SONYA_07*,
*KAlinchik*,
*bulya*,
*orhideya*
и все все все! Девчонки, ведущие! Спасибо большое за добрые слова и прекрасные открытки! Я в восторге! Вы классные! И в честь своего Дня Рождения признАюсь вам, что всегда с интересом и, можно сказать с благоговением читаю ваши посты, так как в качестве ведущей мне до вас очень и очень далеко...Занимаюсь этим поскольку постольку, помимо своей основной деятельности, но очень стараюсь и готовлюсь всегда тщательно. То, как вы относитесь к своему делу, какие результаты показываете, нередко вызывает моё неподдельное восхищение! Поэтому пишу  разделе не часто, но читаю всегда! И смотрю в кинозале.:smile: Вы настоящие профессионалы!  :Ok: 
*SONYA_07*, Ты совершенно права, впрочем как и всегда. :flower: 
Мне очень нравится мой ник. Ксана меня называли в одном из коллективов, где работала. Когда регистрировалась, ник Ксана был занят, первое, что пришло в голову-мой основной инструмент. Прочитали наоборот, сразу получилось тенларк, хотя это и не совсем верно (тенралк), но первый дубль, мы все знаем-самый лучший как правило, значит так тому и быть, менять ничего не стали...Так история имела продолжение. Некто на форуме, *маэстро116*, узрел здесь совершенно иной смысл а именно:ten-десять, lark-жаворонок...и стал называть меня "10 жаворонков."
Мне это очень понравилось и я попросила добавить *s*...Вот так...:biggrin:
*Оксана-10 жаворонков* в свою очередь желает всем вам дальнейших творческих успехов!!! Мне очень повезло познакомиться со всеми вами! Ещё раз огромное спасибо вам за всё!!!kiss :br:

----------


## Volodя

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Па-Здря-Вля-Ю
Пух!:biggrin:
*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Желаю вам покорить вершину горы под названием "счастье" (до конца осталось совсем немного...:wink:)

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ksana tenlarks*,
*Оксана, с днём рождения! Всех благ! 
Всё для тебя: и коты, и цветы!!! И пусть жаворонки всегда поют в твоей душе!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/556972m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Ksana tenlarks,*
Оксана, коллега, с Днём рождения!
Пусть на твоём пути будут добро и тепло, удача и успех, талантливые и благодарные ученики, а самое главное - простое женское счастье!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Volodя*,
*Анатольевна*,
*sokolixa*,
 Спасибо за тёплые слова!!!:rolleyes: :br:

----------


## Курица

*Ksana tenlarks*,
с Днем Рождения!
Желаю тебе, чтобы весной.... :Oj:  Примерно, как на этой фотографии, вогруг всегда были настоящие КОТЫ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/555941m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Курица*,
 :Vah: Коты!!!!!:rolleyes: Спасибо!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Ksana tenlarks,*
Обаятельной
Ксюше -
Счастья,
Абалденного настроения:biggrin: :Oj:  :Ok: 
Нежности несказанной :Aga: ,
Ещё - много денег и исполнения всех желаний:wink:!

*С Днём рождения!!!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ksana tenlarks*
С Днём рождения! Просто пусть всё сбывается!

*Мне снилась музыка*

(Владимир Лазарев)



Мне снилась музыка...

Я звуки чистые ловил
На острия дрожащих веток,
Ко мне летели соловьи,
Сквозь вьюгу пущенные светом.

Мне снилась музыка...
Всё — музыка, в конце концов,
И, требуя проникновенья,
Возникло музыки лицо,
Ускорив ритм сердцебиенья.

Мне снилась музыка...

И потрясенная до дна,
Душа входила в пору таянья...
Мне снилась музыка. Она 
Легко меняла очертания:
Как облако и как волна, 
Как снежный день, как ночь слепая,
То сладостна, то солона,
То на изгибах зелена, 
То золотисто-голубая

Мне снилась музыка... Во мгле
Такая в ней светилась сила!
И всё, что было на земле.
Всё из неё происходило.

Мне снилась музыка...

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Ksana tenlarks*,

*ОКСАНА!*
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!*
*Желаю быть богаче, чем земля,
Желаю быть красивей, чем рассвет
И счастья, радостей на много-много лет.
Желаю синих звёзд в твою ладонь,
Любви желаю яркой, как огонь,
Дорог желаю в жизни не крутых
И жить не для себя, а для других!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Ksana tenlarks,*
*Оксана, с днём рождения!*
*ПУСТЬ ЭТОТ ПРАЗДНИК,-ДЕНЬ ВАРЕНЬЯ 
 Лишь поднимает настроенье....* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*Ksana tenlarks*,


Оксан, с Днём рождения тебя! Хотела поздравить ещё вчера, да завис нет и не туда и не сюда!

Просто БУДЬ!!!

----------


## Анюша

*Ksana tenlarks*,
и я присоединяюсь ао всему сказанном и показанному! С Днем Рождения!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Анюша*,
*Масяня*,
*optimistka17*,
*alevtino4ka*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
kisskisskiss
Спасибо вам, девчонки, за добрые пожелания и замечательные стихи! 
И за море позитива, которого мне вне всякого сомнения хватит надолго!!!:rolleyes::smile:

----------


## Djazi

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Оксана, прими и мои запоздалые поздравления c Днём рождения! 
*От души я тебя поздравляю!
И здоровья про запас
Я на 200 лет желаю,
И задора, чтоб не гас.
Пусть все сбудется, что снилось,
Все, что радует тебя,
Чтобы счастье поселилось
В доме около тебя.
Чтобы ты не обронила
Это счастье на лету,
Навсегда чтоб сохранила
Нежность, ласку, доброту!
Здоровья тебе, удачи и Любви!*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Djazi*, :br: 
 :rolleyes:Спасибо за чудесные стихи!!!kiss

----------


## Katjatja

В преддверии праздника 

Полная версия 12 мин
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...54720507321463

сокращенная
4 мин +..
http://soloweb.ru/vera/
 в такое непростое время очень хочется чтоб все мы были добрыми, более отзывчивыми и терпимыми. и в любой ситуации оставались Человеками.

----------


## Irishka

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Оксаночка! Прими и мои поздравления!



Друзья мои! Всех с наступающим праздником Воскресения Христова! Счастья и добра! Здоровья и процветания!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Скатерть белая, свеча,
Аромат от кулича,
Льется в рюмочки кагор.
пить не много, уговор.
разноцветие яиц,
И улыбки светлых лиц
*С Праздником!
Христос Воскрес!
Доброты, любви, чудес!
*
 :flower:

----------


## LILY2709

ВСЕМ УДАЧИ И ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

*В день Пасхи, радостно играя,
Высоко жаворонок взлетел,
И, в небе синем исчезая,
Песнь воскресения запел.
И песнь ту громко повторяли
И степь, и холм, и темный лес.
"Проснись, земля", они вещали, -
Проснись: твой Царь, твой Бог воскрес.
Подснежник, ландыш серебристый,
Фиалка - зацветите вновь,
И воссылайте гимн душистый
Тому, Чья заповедь - любовь.*

----------


## Ольга-63

*Поздравляю всех с наступающим праздником Святой Пасхи*

----------


## Сильва

А у Элен ещё и День рождения в светлое воскресенье... Давненько её на форуме не видно, ты где, ау!
С Днём рождения, *Элен*!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Всех с наступающим праздником Пасхи!
*Irishka*,
 Как красиво! Спасибо большое!kiss

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> А у Элен ещё и День рождения в светлое воскресенье... Давненько её на форуме не видно, ты где, ау!
> С Днём рождения,


Празднует небось уже....Вон сколько нужно успеть- и Днюха и Пасха.

Элен с Днем рождения тебя!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*ДОРОГИЕ МОИ!*
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ !*

----------


## sokolixa

Cо светлым Христовым Воскресением Вас - Святой Пасхой!
Добра, любви и чистоты!
*ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!!!*

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
С Днём рождения, *Элен*!
Замечательного праздника тебе в такой день!
Пусть всё хорошее сбудется!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

ВСЕХ!ВСЕХ!ВСЕХ!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

Сияют золотом на храме купола!
С утра звонят во все колокола! 
Желаю Божьего тепла,добра и света!
С Днем Светлой Пасхи!С днем весеннего расцвета!

----------


## Уралочка

*То и дело повторяются
Слова "Христос воскрес!".
Все друг другу улыбаются:
"Воистину воскрес!"
Мы вас с праздником божественным
Поздравим от души!
Настроением торжественным
Его встречайте Вы.
Славься, Пасха величавая!
Глядит Господь с небес,
Как ликуют православные:
"Христос воскрес!!!"

СО СВЯТОЙ ПАСХОЙ, ДОРОГИЕ МОИ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!
*

----------


## Гвиола

*Пасха, Пасха, праздник это!
Всюду радости приметы.
Счастье светится в глазах.
Солнце светит в небесах.

Пенье раздаётся звонко.
Солнца свет и смех ребенка.
И в сердечке у меня
Гимны светлые звенят.

И от края и до края
Счастье, о котором знаем.
Пасха! Пасха! Гость небес!
Все кричат: Христос воскрес!

*

[IMG]http://*********ru/543733m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laro4ka09

*Со светлым Христовым Воскресением!  Христос Воскресе!*

_Гиацинтами пахло в столовой,
Ветчиной, куличом и мадерой, 
Пахло вешнею Пасхой Христовой,
Православною русскою верой.

Пахло солнцем, оконною краской
И лимоном от женского тела,
Вдохновенно-веселою Пасхой,
Что вокруг колокольно гудела.

И у памятника Николаю
Перед самой Большою Морскою,
Где была из торцов мостовая,
Просмоленною пахло доскою.

Из-за вымытых к празднику стекол,
Из-за рам без песка и без ваты
Город топал, трезвонил и цокал,
Целовался, восторгом объятый.

Было сладко для чрева и духа,
Юность мчалась, цветы приколовши.
А у старцев, хотя было сухо,
Шубы, вата в ушах и галоши...

Поэтичность религии, где ты?
Где поэзии религиозность?
Все "бездельные" песни пропеты,
"Деловая" отныне серьезность...

Пусть нелепо, смешно, глуповато
Было в годы мои молодые,
Но зато было сердце объято
Тем, что свойственно только России!

                            Игорь Северянин_

*ВСЕМ СВЕТЛОГО  ПРАЗДНИКА, МИРА и ДОБРА!*

----------


## Лерченок

С днем светлого воскресения! Удачи, процветания. благоденствия, любви и счастья!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
угощайтесь, сами пекли куличики, всё освятили! Христос Воскресе! Воистину Воскресе!

----------


## Dium

*ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/582409.gif[/IMG]

----------


## dushca kompanii

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> угощайтесь, сами пекли куличики, всё освятили!


Спасибо большое!Непременно попробую!

----------


## orhideya

дорогие  формучане   поздравляю  вас  всех  с  Пасхой! Скатерть  белая, свеча! сдобный  запах   кулича   Ангелы  сошли  с  небес!  с ПАСХОЙ всех  вас  ХРИСТОС  ВОСКРЕС!

----------


## Масяня

Христос воскрес! Воистину воскрес!

Поздравляю всех форумчан и гостей нашего общества. Вчера ходили в церковь, доча всё пытала, когда дядя боженька выйдет святить пасочки. И вот батюшка вышел, святил так, что мокрыми были все (на улице - 5 мороза), а Катруся за ним ещё бежала, так понравилось. когда святой водой на неё брызгали. Раз 5 под кропило попадала.  Сегодня всех приглашаем с нами на шашлыки.. Благо, погода хороша, мороз и солнце - день чудесный.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
_ЭЛЕН!!!_

тебе сегодня выпало праздновать свой день рождения в Великий день! От того поздравлений в два раза больше! Желаем тебе, Элен, счастья женского, удачи.
Мы тебя очень любим, и жаль, что ты в последнее время редко заглядываешь к нам. Мне, лично, тебя не хватает!

----------


## Колесо

С праздником праздников всех,со светлой пасхой!!!Мира в душе,спокойствие,доброты окружающих вас людей,милосердия,неравнодушия,благоденствия и всего всего самого светлого в этот светлый день! Это мой любимый праздник! Всех целую! Жду гостей,теперь не выйду в эфир несколько дней.До связи!
[IMG]http://*********ru/560904.jpg[/IMG]

Вчера готовила праздничный стол в экстремальных условиях,не было света,весь день был шквалистый ветер,повреждение на линии и как следствие,весь вечер без электричества...А теперь представьте, как я, в фонарике на голове,пеку торт:biggrin:Когда начинала печь,не подумала,что придется быть еще и миксером:biggrin:А торт получился суперрррррр! Приходите,угощу!

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/558856.jpg[/IMG]
*Успеха, благополучия и приятных эмоций!!!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/565000.gif[/IMG]
 Поздравляю всех со святой Пасхой!

----------


## zizi

Всех со светлым праздником Пасхи! Христос Воскреси! Воистину воскреси!

Это яйца, сама красила ( вернее клеила:biggrin:) для Вас!





Элен, с Днём рожденья! Всего самого хорошего!!!

----------


## черника

Как на пасху, как на пасху,
Яйца все вогнали в краску!
Кончен пост, прибавим в весе...:biggrin:
Добрый день!
ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!

Дорогие Форумчане! 
Поздравить с Пасхой Вас приятно,
ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС! Он с нами вновь! 
Пусть всё идёт спокойно, ладно, 
Господь несёт Вам свет, любовь! 
Пусть рядом будет добродетель
 и Божья милость-благодать!
Здоровы будут ваши дети! 
Желаем жить и процветать!


Элен! С днём рождения тебя!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть жизнь с годами только хорошеет,
Как доброе прекрасное вино,
Пусть ярких впечатлений не жалеет,
И будет в ней всe лучшее дано:
Большой успех, отличное здоровье,
Заботливая, крепкая семья,
Очаг домашний,что согрет любовью,
И верные надежные друзья!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Дорогие мои! Всех с праздником, со светлым Христовым Воскресеньем!

----------


## maxim4ik77

Дорогие друзья, форумчане! Поздравляю всех со светлым Пасхальным праздником!!!

Пришла весна!
Жизнь снова стала светлой сказкой!
С Христовым Воскресеньем Вас, 
С Великой и прекрасной Пасхой! 

Пусть освятят Ваш дом родной
Надежда, вера и любовь!
Весна пришла! Полна чудес!
Христос воскрес! Воистину воскрес!

----------


## Мэри Эл

[IMG]http://s17.******info/c7f7745c11b2acae1cbc3148fc71315b.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/5e6aa0d1104582efb81e67038a84d939.gif[/IMG]

*Желаю счастья и здоровья!!!!*

----------


## Курица

*Пришла весна - пора чудес. 
Журчит родник - "Христос Воскрес!" 
Светлее в мире нет словес - 
"Воистину Христос Воскрес!"*

***

А уважаемой Элен, которая в последнее время нас не часто балует своим присутствием,
Желаю, чтобы ОГО-ГО!

И никогда не ОХО-ХО!

Немного АХ! Ну, можно УХ!

Так, чтоб захватывало дух.

Конечно, чтобы было ВАУ!! 

И чтобы ФУ совсем уж мало.

Чтоб иногда - ВОТ ЭТО ДА!

"ВОТ ЭТО ДА!"- не ерунда,

"НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!"-  реально, метко,

« ДА НУ ЕГО!"- пусть очень редко.

ОГО! - чтоб чаще удивляло, 

И чтоб :"НУ ВСЁ !!!!"- не доставало!

----------


## manja

*Элен, родная моя...С днем рождения...*пусть все у тебя получается...
И как в сегоднешний день все сердца к тебе открываются...
Будь счастливой.....


*А еще всем форумчанам, кто сегодня празднует пасху

желаю светлого Христово воскресения*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ЭЛЕН!!!*
С днём рождения!!!
Счастья тебе, дорогая! Хоть ты и счастливая, но пусть оно ещё утроится!
И ещё - возвращайся к нам!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

Христос воскресе!!!! Дорогие друзья!!!!

От всей души поздравляю вас со Светлым Праздником Пасхи!!!!
Желаю, чтобы в вашей душе всегда цвела весна, чтобы под колокольный перезвон там разлилась Божья благодать, и чтобы все свои дела вы совершали с согласия свого сердца и души!!!! :flower: 


Дорогая *Леночка - Элен*!!!
С Днем Рождения тебя!!!! Пусть у тебя вся жизнь будет проходить под сенью Господа, как и сегодняшний праздничный день!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Оставайся всегда такой же, как и сейчас: бесконечно доброй, бескорыстной, всегда спешашей на помощь, и красивой внешне и душой!!!! Целую и люблю тебя очень сильно!!!!kiss

----------


## Медведик

[img]http://s17.******info/11b3b202bf5f5a755ef17d15d8a83770.gif[/img] [img]http://s17.******info/0c0c19a5fa424523a032e1cee848530f.gif[/img] [img]http://s17.******info/5e6aa0d1104582efb81e67038a84d939.gif[/img] [img]http://s17.******info/1801f1b857325cd4fe5f331d6b75fc6e.gif[/img]

Христос Воскресе!!!!!! 
Всех-всех-всех форумчан, их семьи, близких и родных с Великим праздником ДОБРА, СВЕТА и ЛЮБВИ!!!!!




*Элен* пусть твой ЖИЗНЕННЫЙ ПУТЬ будет лёгким и радостным, светлым и счастливым)))
Поздравляю! [img]http://s15.******info/55b835a7cb71653f6bafce7c22ddcebc.gif[/img]

----------


## ЖасМи

*Христос воскрес!* Он, Царь миров, 
Царей могучих Повелитель, 
Он — весь смиренье, весь — любовь, 
За грешный мир святую кровь 
Пролил как ангел-искупитель! 

*Христос воскрес!* Он людям дал 
Завет святого всепрощенья, 
Он падшим милость даровал 
И за святые убежденья 
Велел страдать, как сам страдал! 

*Христос воскрес!* Он возвестил, 
Что на земле все люди — братья, 
Он мир любовью обновил, 
Он на кресте врагов простил 
И нам открыл свои объятья! 

*Христос воскрес! Христос воскрес!* 
Пусть эти радостные звуки, 
Как пенье ангелов с небес, 
Рассеют злобу, скорби, муки! 
Соединим все братски руки, 
Обнимем всех! *Христос воскрес!*
Ребята! Может меня кто и не поймёт сейчас, может кто и не поймёт моего восторга, но...  *У  НАС  ЗАРАБОТАЛИ  ЗАВОДСКИЕ  ТРУБЫ!*  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
( Сама не ожидала, что буду ТАК переживать за это, но когда увидела в окне - слёзы на глаза выступили)

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!
СЛАВИМО ЕГО!

----------


## Tatjana

*Девчонки и мальчишки поздравляю всех вас с праздником светлой Пасхи!!!

Звенит апрель: "Христос воскрес!"
Колокола в церквях ликуют!
И луч добра скользит с небес!
Голубки радостно воркуют...

Пусть солнцем расцветёт весна,
Пусть праздник Пасхи будет светлым!
Пусть будет хлеб, глоток вина,
Пусть год на всходы будет щедрым!

Пусть рядом будет добродетель
И Божья милость - благодать!
Здоровы будут ваши дети!
Желаю жить и процветать!

Ясно и солнечно в Светлую Пасху!
Крашенки красные, песни и пляски.
Свет на душе, как от яркой свечи.
И на столе уже ждут куличи.

Пусть разнесётся по миру: Воскресе!
Будем всегда мы с Надеждою вместе.
С Верой в Любовь, в золотые года.
Вместе. Сегодня. Сейчас. Навсегда!*

----------


## Крымчанка

Всех форумчан  поздравляет с праздником Светлой Пасхи солнечный Крым!
Звучит над миром песня воскресения
Заветом благостным с небес
Во имя нашего спасения
Христос воистину воскрес!!!

Всем желаю исполнения надежд и благих начинаний, мира, добра и любви!
Христос воскрес!

----------


## Ольвия

Поздравляю всех!!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## SOK_89

*Пусть душа с надеждой замирает в ожидании милости небес. 
Пусть Всевышний Вас не оставляет в доброте своей.

ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/540430m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/525070m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

ДЕВОЧКИ!!!  КАЧАЙ ОЛЮ ДЖАЗИ!! 

Ей сегодня два годика!!! То ли молода, то ли старейшина... Не важно, важно, что ты Оленька с нами, а мы...

----------


## swinging

ВОИСТИНУ ВОСКРЕСЕ!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Удачи!

----------


## bulya

*Всех поздравляю: 
«Христос воскрес!»* 
Добра желаю, 
Больших чудес! 
Чтоб с Богом в сердце 
Светлей жилось, 
Он снова с нами — 
Воскрес Христос! 
Я вам желаю
Любить всегда: 
Где любовь тает — 
Душа пуста.



элен, поздравляю вас с днем рождения!



Элен, Оля Джази(пусть виртуальный день рождения)

http://www.birthdaycards.ru/card8.html

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Яблоком пахнут ладони у Бога. 
Пахнут кагором, и пахнут тревогой. 
Пахнут молитвенной песней впридачу, 
Пахнут слезами, когда люди плачут. 

Если в сомненьях, нет в сердце пророка, 
Пахнут надеждой ладони у Бога. 
Если щедры мы, то пахнут богатством. 
Если болеем, то пахнут лекарством. 

Если грешны, но приходит прозренье, 
Пахнут ладони у Бога прощеньем. 
Грезами пахнут, волною, мечтами, 
Пахнут моими, твоими стихами. 

Радугой пахнут ладони у Бога. 
Светлым напутствием, если в дорогу. 
Солнцем оранжевым под небесами. 
Пахнут ладони слепыми дождями. 

Пахнут рассветом и пробужденьем. 
Пахнут ладони Святым Воскресеньем. 
Миром, вселенной, любовью земною.
Пахнут ладони тобою и мною.

----------


## _Лесюня_

Дорогие форумчане...С праздником! со Светлой Пасхой! Христос Воскресе!



 :flower: Счастья вам!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Элен, Оля Джази*-*с Днем Варення!!!*

*Пусть все будет так, как хочется 
И пусть сбываются мечты
Ведь так порою расхохочешься
Что хочется реально жить
И душу радовать закатом
Рассвет встречать, дышать, любить...
Так хочется обнять вас крепко,
Девчата-Будьте счастливы!!!*

__лесюня_19,04_

----------


## optimistka17

Открою тайну  я едва
*Элен сегодня ровно -тридцать два.*
Вот только каждый день зачем считать стараться?
*Гораздо проще-дважды по шестнадцать!*
И старожилы скажут* Лене* в день прекрасный
Звезду с небес ты заслужила-это ясно
Ты музыкой друзей обогатила
Всегда на помощь первой приходила
Всегда ты отличалось добротой
Известна ты на Форуме здесь именно такой.
В день Пасхи отмечаешь день рожденья
И пусть ни что не омрачит веселье
[img]http://s.******info/31071c9fd3e69d2ec49a9d3080fb4575.gif[/img][img]http://s.******info/1bd937471fd1965a6f954b4af04c335e.gif[/img][img]http://s2.******info/770d955fbd61dd99ca3bd4a3af5b4c46.gif[/img]

*У Оли Джази тоже юбилей*
Так что давай с друзьями тоже пей
Зачем искать особые слова?
*На Форуме ты отмечаешь цифру два!*
Итоги очень рано подводить
[U]На Форуме ты продолжаешь жить..[img]http://s17.******info/32d904b677bf8028f61f914329f23a0a.gif[/img]
* И,разумеется, всех дорогих и любимых форумчан я поздравляю с Пасхой, со светлым восресением!* :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Христос воскрес!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/537370.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Yuli4ka

Поздравляю Лену - Элен с Днем рождения!!!  

Лена, когда я попала на форум, ты казалась мне такой мудрой и опытной форумчанкой, я следила за твоими постами всегда!!!   Сейчас - ты как хорошая знакомая, которуй всегда радостно видеть!!!

всего хорошего!!!   :flower:

----------


## lezi

Поздравляю всех с праздником!



*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Элен
Леночка поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

ЭЛЕН!!!! ДОРОГАЯ!!!! Палочка-выручалочка!Спасибо, что ты есть!!!!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Djazi

> ДЕВОЧКИ!!! КАЧАЙ ОЛЮ ДЖАЗИ!!
> 
> Ей сегодня два годика!!! То ли молода, то ли старейшина...


Вот время летит! :smile:А  ведь как будто только вчера зарегилась:smile: Жаннуль, если бы не ты, я бы даже  и не узнала об этом важном событии в моей жизни. Ведь форум играет в моей жизни огромную роль, даёт возможность развиваться. Вот это чистая правда, что я иду на форум как на любимую работу, а вернее на учёбу.
Спасибо мои , действительно, родные люди! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Элен, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
 Желаю чтоб еще одна свечка на твоем праздничном торте сделала твою жизнь ярче!!!

Желаю счастья, желаю доброты,
Желаю быть прекраснее, чем прежде!
Желаю быть любимой и любить,-
Красиво, искренне и нежно!!!

Когда у тебя мелкие неприятности, улыбайся.
Когда большие проблемы, смейся.
Когда спрашивают о твоём возрасте...ври!
С Днём рождения!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> я иду на форум как на любимую работу, а вернее на учёбу.


 *Век живи - век учись...* Тебе для учебы осталось *98* лет(два ведь уже отучилась...)

----------


## tatusya

Элен, с Днем РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Женщина... Небесное созданье.
Воплощенье сказочной мечты.
Облако несбыточных желаний.
Ветер из добра и красоты.

Сколько сил затратила природа,
Создавая Женщину на свет!?
Что вложила доброго и злого
В этот многоликий силуэт?

Безмятежность летнего рассвета,
Чистоту холодного ручья,
Теплоту из солнечного света,
Свежее дыхание дождя.

Странную загадочность тумана, 
Чувственность из утренней росы,
Буйство разъярённого вулкана
И непредсказуемость грозы.

Нежность океанского прибоя,
Неприступность ледяных вершин.
Тихую таинственность покоя
Летний вечер в Женщину вложил.

Ветреность в неё добавил ветер.
Океан изящность подарил.
А огонь своим палящим светом
В Женщине всю пылкость воплотил.

Всё слилось в едином водопаде.
Всё соединила чья-то власть.
И однажды где-то на закате
Женщина на свете родилась.

Стройный стан, изящная походка,
Строгий профиль гордого лица.
Для мужчины – лучшая находка.
Лучшее созданье у Творца.

Словно бархат нежные ресницы.
Томный взгляд, в котором теплота.
Эти брови, словно крылья птицы.
И глаза, в которых доброта.

На работе пристально серьёзна,
Беззаботна в обществе друзей,
нА людях легко и грациозно
Покоряет красотой своей.

Пусть мужчины будут не в обиде,
Вы прекрасны! Это не отнять!
Слепы те, кто этого не видит!
Глупы, кто не хочет замечать!

И не вАжны возраст или внешность,
Цвет волос... Всё это ерунда.
Ведь не ростом меряется нежность
И не в сантиметрах доброта.

В каждой Женщине, я это точно знаю.
Есть свои прекрасные черты.
“Некрасивых Женщин не бывает”
Есть мужчины, что не видят красоты.

Женщина – источник вдохновенья.
Женщина – земное божество.
Женщина – оазис наслажденья.
Женщина – сплошное волшебство.

Женщина... Как запертая дверца.
К каждой нужно ключик подобрать.
И, проникнув в трепетное сердце,
Никогда его не покидать.

Пусть проходят дни, растают годы.
И века, мелькая пролетят.
Женщина – загадка для природы,
Для мужчин и для самой себя.

В этом мире крохотном и шатком,
Пока солнце будет нам сиять,
Женщина останется загадкой,
Что никто не в силах разгадать.

Что такое Женское созданье?
Можно ещё многое сказать.
Только что за тост без пожеланий?
Надо всё же что-то пожелать.

Я желаю, чтоб у Вас сбывались
Самые заветные мечты.
Чтобы Вы всё время улыбались.
Ведь улыбка – признак красоты.

Я хочу, чтоб беды и печали
Никогда не посещали Вас.
Чтобы Вы друзей не забывали,
А друзья не забывали Вас.

Я желаю, чтобы Ваши дети
Только радость приносили в дом,
Чтобы день для Вас был вечно светел,
И успех сопутствовал во всём.

Пусть исчезнут горе и ненастье.
Пусть все беды будут позади.
И пусть море радости и счастья
Жизнь простую в сказку превратит.

Пусть у Ваших ног лежат мужчины, 
Подставляя крепкое плечо!
Будьте счастливы, красивы и любимы!
Разве нужно что-нибудь ещё?

----------


## Раюшка

Милые, дорогие форумчане и форумчаночки!
Со светлым праздником Пасхи вас! Христос воскресе!
Желаю, чтобы в каждом доме царило то, что пишется словами из трёх букв:biggrin: - мир, лад, уют!!!
Пусть Господь оберегает вас, ваши семьи, ваши жилища. Пусть каждый прожитый вами день приносит радость и пользу.

Леночка-Эленочка, как мне приятно поздравлять тебя с днём рождения, Самая Отзывчивая Форумчаночка наша, наше солнышко! Но позволь в этот праздник немножко загрустить по тому поводу, что ты редко появляешься теперь...
Лично я буду оооочччччень рада видеть тебя почаще, ведь от таких людей, как ты, становится лучше весь мир! Добра тебе и благоденствия!

Олечка-Джази, с маленьким днём рождения тебя!:smile: То ли ещё будет! Расти не по дням, а по часам, реализуй себя сполна в работе, в творчестве и не только...

----------


## Элен

[IMG]http://*********ru/558891.gif[/IMG]

*VETER NAMERENJA* - Ириш,я  исправлюсь,обещаю,что буду забегать почаще,просто в последнее время много навалилось и не хочется наполнять грустью наш замечательный лучистый коллектив,но я с вами - дышу вами и живу здесь.:wink:
*manja* - Манечка,добрая душа,я тебя люблю,хоть и знаю тебя совсем  немного,ты меня покорила тем вечером...Спасибо огромное. :flower: 
*Курица* - Танюша,я всегда рядом,хочешь - проверь...Знаешь как.:biggrin:
*Масяня* - Светланка,солнышко,как мне приятно читать такие слова,и почему-то прямо сама на себя злюсь,что мало участвую в жизни форума последнее время,думала никто не заметит моего исчезновения,а меня оказывается помнят и ждут. Спасибо тебе большое за всё.
*optimistka17* - Людочка,от тебя я ничего другого и не ожидала,ты обязательно выкроишь время,чтобы срифмовать пару отличных строк,греющих душу.Восхищаюсь тобой - спасибо.
*naatta* - Натулечка,мне кажется,у нас на форуме и общаются только самые красивые и добрые,светящиеся изнутри.Я в последнее время даже стала верить в какие-то сказки... Как можно быть такими далёкими друг другу по сути и близкими в душе...
*Yuli4ka* - Юленька,я - старая форумчанка,но совсем юная и неопытная ведущая,мне у вас учиться и учиться.Я по сравнению с вами ощущаю себя такой малявкой... но у меня есть потенциал,а  значит, с такими друзьями мне всё по плечу. :Ok: 
*Раюшка* - ты для меня и есть Раюшка,по-другому не вписываешься,потому что ты *райская* просто,всегда со своими шутками-прибаутками и весёлым,добродушным характером.
*Djazi* - Олечка,с тобой всегда легко общаться,благодаря таким,как ты,хочется приходить сюда чаще.
*Svetllana* - Светик,я просто не знаю,как выразить вам мою благодарность,вот и пытаюсь быть хоть чем-то полезной.К сожаленью,палочка-выручалочка стала пассивной,но я вернусь и всё упущенное  наверстаю.Вернее,прямо сейчас и начну.:wink:
*черника* - тёзка,
*zizi* - Маришка,
*lezi* - Танечка,
*tatusya* - Наташенька,
*Медведик* - Леночек,
*_Лесюня_* -  Олеся,
*bulya* -  Алёнка,
девочки,родные,спасибо вам большое-пребольшущее,я оччччень тронута,не ожидала,что меня здесь ждёт такой сюрприз.
Мы сегодня отмечали сразу три праздника - мой день рождения,дату нашей свадьбы и Пасху.Очень славно,что в этом году совпал такой великий праздник с моим рождением,и почему-то у меня какое-то странное чувство,что это очень хорошо,значит всё наладится и будет ещё лучше.
Я всем нам желаю всего самого доброго и светлого.Пусть все неприятности уйдут,а останется только хорошее,и солнышко подогревает наши сердца,а в глазах отражаются его лучики.Ведь говорят,что глаза - зеркало души,так пусть они всегда сияют счастьем и радостью.Я вас очень люблю и жить без форума не могу. :Oj: 
О-о,только бы муж не заглянул сюда,ему я таких слов ещё  не говорила,вдруг зазнается... :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/559915.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> В каждом из нас спит гений, но с каждым днем все крепче и крепче.


Лен, со слезами на глазах(вот, блин, нервы-то у "пожившего":biggrin: человека слабые) прочла твой пост - и вдруг глаза уткнулись в твою подпись...:eek:
А-НУ-КА буди своего гения!!!!Ты редко *въявь* с нами потому, ЧТО ОН(ГЕНИЙ ТВОЙ) СПИТ!!!! :Vah: 
Или девиз поменяй! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Вот долго думал..... а с ЧЕМ же и КОГО же можно поздравить сегодня? Просто хочется поздравить....
Выдумывать новый какойнить праздник - день газонокосильщика, день защиты плюшевых медведей, день рождения левого рукава двадцать четвертого парадного костюма мэра города МухаСранска - не хочется, поэтому...
Поздравляю всех форумчан с наступление БЛАГОдатного и чудесного времени - Светлая, Сплошная седмица (неделя).

На Светлой Седмице "все и всяческая" - Христос, Христос воскресший. Окончен пост, время плача и скорби, весь мир ликует и славит Господа. Ежедневно по утрам, по окончании литургии, совершается крестный ход, символизирующий шествие жен-мироносиц ко гробу Христа. На крестном ходе молящиеся идут с зажженными свечами.

Все богослужения Светлой Седмицы совершаются при открытых Царских вратах, так что любой из нас может во всех подробностях наблюдать за священнодействием. Открытые Царские врата - образ Гроба Господня, от которого Ангел отвалил камень. В эту седмицу нет поста в среду и пятницу, но нужно избегать объядения, в которое так легко впасть после долгого поста.

В народе верят что человек умерший во время светлой седмицы сразу попадает в рай и ему прощаются все прегрешения, даже чин отпевания усопшего в эту неделю другой (сам знаю, т.к. два года работал певчим в церкви).

А еще в эти дни дозволено каждому желающему взобраться на колокольню храма или церкви звонить вдоволь, сколько пожелаешь, разнося весть светлую на всю округу (сам так делал).

Поздравляю всех с днями Великой Пасхальной радости.

----------


## Элен

> А-НУ-КА буди своего гения!!!!Ты редко въявь с нами потому, ЧТО ОН(ГЕНИЙ ТВОЙ) СПИТ!!!!


Разбудила...:wink:Спасибо,курочка. :flower:

----------


## Sens

С праздником Пасхи, дорогие. 
Христос воскрес! Он взял на себя наши немощи и понес наши болезни. Наказание мира нашего было на Нем и ранами Его мы исцелились. (Исайа 53 стих4)
Всем желаю веры, здоровья, удачи в делах и любви.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Элен*,
С днем рождения! Всего самого наилучшего желаю. Пусть жизнь к тебе будет благосклонна, удачи в любом деле.

----------


## Оляшка

*Элен*,
 Спешу поздравить с днем рожденья, 
Желаю счастья, настроенья, 
Успеха, бодрости, удачи, 
Здоровья крепкого в придачу. 
Живи, цвети, как мак лиловый, 
Не зная горя и нужды, 
И расцветай по веснам снова, 
И лаской солнца дорожи!  :016:

----------


## Уралочка

*Элен,*я как всегда во время:frown:
*присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!* :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Irishka

*Элен*,
 И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! С Днем рождения! Говоришь о себе, что ты счастливая, так пусть же счастье не покидает тебя ни на миг!



*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
Дорогие мои! Позавчера поздравляла всех с наступающим праздником Воскресения Христова, а сегодня поздравляю с наступившим!
     Пусть Божья Матерь всех Вас охраняет,
     А Дух Святой здоровье посылает!
     Господь Вам дарит Ангела с небес - ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!

----------


## Kryakva

*Элен*,
 я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям, хотя и с опозданием. 
Пусть все будет так, как тобою задуманно!

Анна

----------


## Элен

*Kryakva*,
*Sens*,
*Irishka*,
*уралочка*,
*Оляшка*,
 девочки,спасибо огромное  за поздравления. Очень приятно.Пусть ваши добрые  пожелания падут отражением и на вас. :flower:

----------


## syaonka

*Элен*,
 Леночка! И я поздравляю тебя! Пусть сбудутся все твои мечты и желания!

----------


## Сильва

Наро-од!!! Если календарь правду говорит, сегодня у *Иришки* каховской ДЕНЬ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!
С Днём рождения, Ирочка! Счастья, здоровья много-много, благополучия, добра!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Если календарь правду говорит, сегодня у Иришки каховской ДЕНЬ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!


У календаря, оказывается, нету привычки врать. Сегодня, как минимум календарь не врет, а КРИЧИТ ВО ВСЕ КАЛЕНДАРЬЕ ГОРЛО о том что у Иришки из Каховки ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Те кто знает ИРИНУ, эту умопомрачительную, веселую, неугомонную, сногсшибательную, очаровательную, неповторисую женщину-фейерверк, могут себе только предстваить какой веселый праздник сегодня в Украине - ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ИРИНЫ КРУТЬКО!!!!
Хотел быть первым сегодня утром с поздравлениями но не получилось! Тогда буду звонить ей на мобильный, хотя думаю что пальма первенства мне и там не светит.

Твое рождение весной. 
Желаем год от года цвесть, 
Будь молода всегда душой, 
И дней счастливых чтоб не счесть.

Забудь про все печали, 
Забудь про огорченья. 
Сегодня праздник у Тебя, 
Сегодня День рожденья. 
Не грусти, что незаметно 
Пролетело столько лет. 
От души желаю счастья, 
На твой длинный-длинный век.

Ирочка, "Круть-верть" ты наш, спешу признаваться в любви и уважении к тебе ежесекундно и ежеминутно, не только сегодня.
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Irishka*

С днём рожденья!!!!!!!! [img]http://s16.******info/0b703195fe79f9f7ee53b228232d1f78.gif[/img]
Здоровья, мира и любви.... счастья, успехов и удачи..... радости каждодневной и улыбок вокруг!!!!! [img]http://s14.******info/4bfa3e3f3acbc2a5d801823019b25fe9.gif[/img]

----------


## Apch-hi

*ПоЗдРаВлЯю, Иришка!!!!!*

----------


## Irishka

*Сильва*,
 Светланочка! Календарь не врет - благодарю тетя за поздравление!
*maxim4ik77*,
  Максимчик! Опять заставляешь меня в краску войти от смущения, но ты знаешь - чертовски приятно! :Oj: 
*Медведик*,
*Apch-hi*,
  Девочки! Леночка, Светочка! И вас благодарю! Не спится вам  в такую рань!
Ну а раз зашли - :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## optimistka17

Любимую Халявочку я нынче поздравляю
И встретиться в Одессе , конечно же мечтаю
 Её неугомонный , весёлый,добрый нрав
Открыл ей несомненно сегодня много прав.

Ты, Ира в день рожденья имеешь право  пить
И гадости начальству с улыбкой говорить
Да, отпуск для Одессы  оформить можешь ты
Желаю, чтоб сбывались сегодня все мечты..

Я ворох пожеланий не буду повторять
Весь Форум будет нынче тебя ведь поздравлять
И пусть в Каховке праздник, но радуется мир
Ведь для родных и близких, устроишь,знаю пир...

----------


## maknata

*Irishka*,
 С днём рождения!!!!!  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## dushca kompanii

Ирина с Днём рождения!

----------


## Масяня

*Irishka*,


Ва, событие какое хорошее!

Иринка, с днём рождения тебя! Пакуй чемоданы в Одессу, форум дарит тебе эту поездку!

----------


## Irishka

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка! Дорогая, как приятно! А ты ШО, не в Киеве?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*maknata*,
*dushca kompanii*,
*Масяня*,
 Наташенька, Оля, Светланка! Дорогие, я так счастлива, что вы есть! А в Одессу я поеду!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> А ты ШО, не в Киеве?


 Да вот приехала полтора часа назад...

----------


## manja

*Irishka*,
 Золотой мой человечек...
п оздравляю с днем рождения....
и желаю тебе весенних золотых лучиков счастья...
Ярких ярких
светлых светлых
ослепительных.....как ты.....
и добрых как ты......
и счастливых как ты.....

----------


## sokolixa

*Irishka*,
Пусть весна - тёплая, радостная, цветущая, ласковая - будет с тобой всегда!
С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## Оляшка

*Irishka*,
 Поздравляю с Днём Рождения!!!
Сегодня день рожденья твой, 
А сколько стукнуло – неважно. 
Так будь же вечно молодой, 
Ведь жизнь дана нам лишь однажды! 
Не будем мы о том тужить, 
Что лет нам прибавляют дни рожденья, 
Ведь главное – суметь их так прожить, 
Чтоб места не было не сожаленья. 
Желаю жизни полной до краев, 
Чтоб не было в душе ненастья, 
Короче говоря, без лишних слов, - 
Большого человеческого счастья!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

Irishka,  с днем рожденья! :flower:   вдохновения, счастья, океан любви!

----------


## Иринка 11

* Поздравляю от все души Иришка, с Днем Рождения!!!* 
*О Человечке этом говорит весь Мир,
Стихи ей пишут, песни посвящают,
Для многих Ирочка – Кумир
И это звание она бесспорно подтверждает!
Блеск глаз её подобен блеску льда:
Они красивы, ярки и бездонны,
Её душа – прекрасна и чиста…
Она в себя влюбила миллионы!
Да, Ирочка, Вы – Личность, Вы – Творец,
Вы – Королева Льда и королева Жизни,
Вы – повелитель множества сердец
И будет так всегда, поверьте!
Улыбка Ваша – источник доброты,
Который никогда не иссякает,
И пусть же все исполняться мечты,
И никогда любовь не покидает!!!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Irishka*,
*Ирочка! Почти землячка и наполовину тёзка! С днём рождения! Здоровья, счастья, любви, исполнения желаний!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/588663m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А я поздравляю славный город *КАХОВКУ*! Жители, гордитесь и радуйтесь, что среди вас обитает замечательный и весёлый человек, который творит добро и праздники для вас. Поэтому сегодняшний День Рождения у Иришки, у Круть-Верть и у Халявочки (в одном лице :wink:) - праздник всего горда! Ура! А как назвать... каховчане? :eek: С новорожденной вас всех!

[IMG]http://*********ru/550775.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Irishka*, в твой день рождения-только хорошего, доброго - желаю настроения, как у юной девочки, состояния, как у молодой девушки, радости от жизни,как у пожившей, опытной женщины... :flower:

----------


## Викторинка

*Irishka*, C Днем рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Твое имя обещает  жизнь, полную мира и покоя. 
Я желаю, чтобы жизнь не изменила предначертанного судьбой, а ее будущее и настоящее было похоже на сказку с хорошим концом! 
Пусть молодость и красота навсегда останутся вместе с тобой. Дай Бог, чтобы терпение и выдержка никогда тебя не покидали. Пусть счастье ходит за тобой по пятам, а горе забудет к тебе дорогу. 
Желаю, чтобы улыбка была частым гостем на твоем лице, а слезы катились только от радости и счастья! Пусть дом окружает тебя теплом и уютом, а вокруг будут только счастливые, улыбающиеся лица. 
Хочу, чтобы рядом с тобой всегда были близкие и родственники, верные друзья и просто хорошие люди!!!
 :007:

----------


## Петровна

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ДОРОГАЯ!!!!
Желаю тебе всех благ, какие есть на свете!
Пусть у тебя будет всё так, как в красивых фильмах, как в сказках, как в твоих мечтах... 


http://chipigik.weles.ru/viewpost.ph...дравляю!!!

----------


## tatusya

Дорогая моя подружка, с днем рождения!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/550539m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Целуем тебя крепко-крепко!

----------


## naatta

Дорогая наша Иришка!!!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! :flower: 
Будь всегда такой же, как сейчас: улыбчивой, веселой, доброй и счастливой!!!
Пусть у тебя всегда будет великолепное здоровье, и у всех твоих близких!!!
Пусть всегда будет море работы, и благодарные, восхищенные клиенты!!!!
И пусть сбудутся все твои мечты!!!! :Aga:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Irishka!
От всей души и от всего сердца С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! :flower: 

Желаю тебе работы - столько, сколько можется, любви - столько, сколько хочется, и отдыха - такого, как мечтается.

Будь Счастливая! Ведь там где ты - праздник, улыбки и хорошее настроение!

----------


## Irishka

*sokolixa*
*Оляшка*,
*Katjatja*,
*Иринка 11*,
*manja*[b
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Курица*,
*Викторинка*,
*Петровна*,
*tatusya*,
*naatta*,
*Иринка Картинка*,
 ]Анатольевна[/b],
 Ребята! Вы даже не представляете, что вы для меня сегодня сделали... Сегодня я почувствовала себя действительно счастливой!!!Благодарю всех вас!

----------


## Djazi

*Irishka,*
*Поздравляю с Днём рождения! И хоть я не знакома с тобой лично, но я видела как ты ведёшь свадьбу. Моя оценка- ОТЛИЧНО!
Желаю тебе здоровья, вечной молодости и творческих удач!!!*

----------


## Элен

[IMG]http://*********ru/569989.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

*Djazi*,
*Элен*,
 Девченки! Благодарю вас за поздравления. Олечка! За оценку моей работы - особая благодарность.Надеюсь, что познакомимся когда-нибудь и в реале!

----------


## SOK_89

*Irishka*,
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ.
Пусть все твои мечты всегда сбываются.
Удачи тебе везде и всегда.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/568987m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kryakva

*Irishka*,
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ от нашего маленького коллектива с Днем Рождения. И дарим эту рамку, в которую можно вписать (или поместить) любое желание, и оно, если верить ФЭН-ШУЙ непременно сбудется.

[IMG]http://*********ru/548507m.jpg[/IMG]

Исполнению всех желаний поможет образ дракона, который будет сопровождать Вас, оберегая и защищая в каждое мгновение Вашей жизни. Изображение многоярусной пагоды служит средством связующим людей с высшими небесными сферами, обитателями Богов и предков, через неё просьбы будут услышаны, а желания исполнены.
Эта каллиграфия  [IMG]http://*********ru/537243m.jpg[/IMG]помогает осуществлять различные стремления и пожелания.
(А мы, кстати, земляки :Vah:  я родилась в Каховке!)

----------


## Irishka

*SOK_89*,
*Kryakva*,
 Ребята! Очень-очень рада! Такие пожелания - просто супер!
Аннушка! Рамку я себе скопировала.Фен-шую доверяю, надо попробовать.

----------


## alevtino4ka

*ЭТО ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ !*

----------


## KAlinchik

*Irishka*,
 Иришенька! Я чой-то так припознилась,но,руководствуясь принципом:лучше поздно,чем никогда,от всей души!
Это тебе:
[IMG]http://*********ru/571027m.gif[/IMG]
Пы.Сы.Уже в мыслях в Одессе с непреодолимым желанием познакомиться с тобою лично!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Irishka*,
 Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Всего тебе самого доброго!!! Здоровья и творческих успехов! :flower:

----------


## Irishka

*alevtino4ka*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Ksana tenlarks*,
 Спасибо вам всем, мои дорогие.
Алинка- калинка у меня мысли там же (встреча в реале)

----------


## Раюшка

Иришка! Как я круто опоздала!!! Ты ишшо пьёшь за поздравления?:smile:
Пусть её величество ХАЛЯВА-ХАЛЯВОЧКА гонится за тобой всю жизнь!!! И не отстаёт!!!:biggrin:
Пусть тебе упадут на голову все блага жизни!!!:smile:

----------


## Доценко Татьяна

Иришка! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! И от души желаю простого женского счастья!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*Irishka*,я не являюсь исключением в плане опоздания!!!:redface:, зато от чистого сердца :Aga: 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! *Всего наилучшего, счастья, любви, здоровья, благодарных клиентов!!! Творческих успехов!!!* :Pivo:  :flower: :wink:

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Irishka*,
 Иришка!!! поздравляю тебя и в поздравлялке;-)
[IMG]http://*********ru/573115m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irishka

*Раюшка*,
*Доценко Татьяна*,
*уралочка*,
*_Лесюня_*,
 Девченочки! Так греют душу ваши поздравления и пожелания, вы не представляете! БЛАГОДАРЮ ВСЕХ ВАС!

Мои дорогие форумчане! Я вас люблю!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ! я абсолютно не ориентируюсь во времени, но что-то мне подсказывает, что в Лондоне уже все давным-давно отмечают днюху ElenaS !
 И я  не хочу от него отставать и стремлюсь поздравить нашу Лену !
 я покорена ее чувством юмора! :Ok:  общаясь с ней , сразу чувствуется харизма, личность и индивидуальность!
Леночка! Хочу тебя отхеппибездить! и пожелать тебе перво-наперво здоровья, оно тебе в скором будущем ой как пригодится, здоровья тому замечательному малышу, который как раз в том самом будущем, здоровья еще одному твоему ребеночку и  здоровья твоему супругу, так как ему вас всех троих опекать!
Еще желаю тебе удачи, любви и счастья!
Здорово, что ты у нас появилась!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Irishka*,
 с Днем рождения! *В Одессе потягаем тебя за ушки*:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Irishka*,
 Дорогой мой, жизнерадостный, чудесный ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Пусть твой задорный, искрометный, звонкий смех радует всех, кто тебя окружает, кому ты даришь свое сердце и свою неиссякаемую энергию. ТЫ- УМНИЦА!!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## Колесо

*Irishka,*
С днем рождения!Счастья,здоровья,любви,радости,везения и хорошего весеннего настроения!Прости что с опозданием,но от всего сердца :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## _Лесюня_

ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С КРАСНОЙ ГОРКОЙ!!!

В этом году Красная горка выпадает на 26 апреля — 2 мая включительно. На это время обычно приходится свадебный «пик», потому что влюбленные помнят русскую пословицу: кто на Красной горке женится, тот вовек не разведется.

А всего с 22 апреля по 2 мая, то есть в послепасхальные дни и на Красную горку, в Москве появится более 5,5 тысяч новых семей. Это на тысячу больше, чем за весь март!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!это по НТВ вещали!
так что что кризис не стал помехой для москвичей в создании семьи — в столице растет число браков.

ВСЕМ желаю много хороших заказов, и стабильности! Пусть Красная горка будет Всегда на вашем творческом пути. Хотя бы раз в месяц -оп - и Красная Горка!!!

еще В этот красный, весенний праздник желаю всем Красивой, головокружительной любви. У кого половинок нет-обязательно повстречать их, а  кого половинки имеются-напомнить о той ниточке,которая вас соединила, о той силе чувства!
обнимите их, и скажите как вы их любите!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

> ВСЕМ желаю много хороших заказов, и стабильности! Пусть Красная горка будет Всегда на вашем творческом пути. Хотя бы раз в месяц -оп - и Красная Горка!!!


Замечательное пожелание!!! Чтоб у Всех вас оно сбывалось, каждую неделю - оп - и Красная Горка!
Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Всех Вас дорогие наши С Праздником! С Красной Горкой! 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Сегодня все дружно поздравляем ElenaS С Днем Рождения!

Леночка! Поздравляю с кругленькой датой!

----------


## Масяня

А ещё день рождения был и у *ИРИНКИ БАФФ*!!!

Иринка, хоть ты и редким гостем стала на форуме. но я никогда не забуду, что именно ты самой первой появилась в моих друзьях. Желаю тебе удачи, удачи, удачи... Пусть всё у тебя будет хорошо!


*ЕленаS*

Леночка, я уже писала, что восторгаюсь твоим умением рассказать нам всем об обычных вещах, но по своему, по волшебному! Желаю тебе всегда быть такой же искромётной, обворожительной, настоящей и искренней!

----------


## Марья

> Света, у Иринки Бафф день рождения был 11 февраля.


а вчера был день рождения у Иришкиного мужа - Сергея...

----------


## optimistka17

> А ещё день рождения был и у ИРИНКИ БАФФ!!!


 Мне аська об этом напомнила, но я-то помню, что это не у Иры день рождения, а 



> вчера был день рождения у Иришкиного мужа - Сергея...


 Присоеденяюсь к тем, кто знает Сергея лично...
Пусть радует нашу Ирину....

----------


## _Лесюня_

*ЕленаS*

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!


У меня есть волшебная палочка.
У тебя колечко чудесное.
Если встретимся с тобою, Волшебница,
Натворим чудес немерянно)))))))

Натворим. а потом оглянемся
И весь мир нам с тобой улыбнется.
Будем сеять добро и счастье
Будет ярче жизнь, с нашим участьем)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
а еще ,хочется подарить мультик из ванилью пахнущего детства:-)
помните волшебника Бахрама?...

http://files.mail.ru/2ICB9O

Улыбайтесь чаще, с любовью к вам :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*ЕленаS*

С Днём рождения!
Здоровья тебе и твоему будущему малышу!

----------


## Медведик

*ЕленаS*
Позравляю!!!!!!!!!!!! Твори добро на всей Земле...твори добро на радость людям)))))[img]http://s16.******info/6a1a28a99fdadff549f4aae3a0bf5a37.gif[/img]

С Днм рожденья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Марья*,


Точно, точно, у меня просто в аське Иринка Бафф, а не Сергей, вот я и попутала!!!! Но.. если праздник у мужа, то это праздник и жены!!!
Поэтому поздравления не отменяются а удваиваются

----------


## sokolixa

Поздравляю *Марью* с Днём рождения!!!

Весны, любви, удачи!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Я так понимаю, что в Сибири вот вот 00 часов наступит!

Мариша, Марья!!!
Ты золотой человечек и родилась весной, когда оживает природа не зря. Пусть эта весна принесет тебе гармонию в душе и все, что для этого нужно!
прими мои поздравления, Мариша! Не умею я написать то, что можно передать взглядом, или даже потупив глаза... Хочу тебя видеть счастливой!!! Очень счастливой!!! Пусть будет так? Пусть будет так!!!
Маришка, спасибо тебе, за то что ты  есть! Люблю и пусть сбудется все, чего бы тебе не захотелось. А хочется пусть - ВСЕГО!!! :Oj:  :Vah: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Мариночка, с днем рождения!!!!


В кинозале тебя ждет сюрприз..... :Aga: :smile: :flower:

----------


## Колесо

Марина,с днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/573147.jpg[/IMG]

Спасибо,что ты есть!!!

----------


## Курица

*Марина-Марья!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/563931m.jpg[/IMG]

_Пусть не пугает тебя лист календаря…
Что нам года? Еще одна страница.
Мы все-таки живем совсем не зря,
И все должны друг другу пригодиться.

Кому какое дело – сколько зим
И сколько лет порой нас разделяют...
Мы эстафеты никому не отдадим,
Пока везде нас с радостью встречают.

Мы делимся всегда теплом души,
И руку помощи всегда протянем,
И с юностью расстаться не спешим…
Она в сердцах у нас – мы это знаем!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/571099m.jpg[/IMG]

Желаю нежности и ласки, 
Здоровья, красоты из сказки,
Сына растить, любовь найти,
Слетать на юг, доход умножить, 
Печалью сердце не тревожить, 
Любить, желать и быть : 
любимой,
            чуть взбалмошной, 
                                необъяснимой, 
Сводить с ума весь пол мужской... 
И да пребудет Бог с тобой!



(стихи -не мои.Но подобраны  со смыслом и любовью к тебе, Марья!)

----------


## Сильва

*ElenaS*Поздравляю!!! Здоровья, тепла, радости!!! 
*Марья*, Маринка, пусть исполнятся все твои мечты!!!

----------


## Irishka

*Марья*,
 С днем рождения, дорогая!!! Оставайся такой же жизнерадостной и отзывчевой, какой мы тебя знаем! Огромного счастья тебе, любви, понимания, уважения от окружающих тебя людей!
Тебе от меня мои любимые цветы сирень и желтые тюльпаны -

----------


## optimistka17

*Марье в день рожденья посвящается....*

Друзья, соеденил нас интернет
Проблем и непоняток больше нет
Ведь встречи чудные, а в чем причина?
Блистает там *Морозова Марина!*

На щечках-ямочки, сиянье глаз
Обворожительна и в прошлом, и сейчас
Когда нибудь появится картина
Богиня кто? *Морозова Марина!*

Ты в Питере открылась для меня,
Как искорка волшебного огня
Да и поёшь ты чисто,дивно
Обворожительна –*Морозова Марина!*

Ну а футболки облетели шар земной
Своей идеей поделилась и со мной
Днепропетровск, Тюмень,- ведь мы едины
Фонтан идей-*Морозова Марина!*

Тебе к лицу и клоуна парик
Новосибирск издал счастливый крик
Ты на вокзале выглядела дивно
Ведь зажигала всех-*Морозова Марина!*

*Ничто не можеть выбить из седла*
 Ты повторяешь эти мудрые слова
Идешь вперед и крепко держишь спину
Ты несгибаема-*Морозова Марина*

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ,МАРИНА!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Гвиола

Мариночка!От всей души поздравляю с Днём рождения!
*Кто не был ни разу на море,

Не видел морской красоты, -

Пусть знает, что это не горе, -

Поскольку на свете есть ты!

Марина! – что значит «морская»!

Она – Афродите родня,

Я краше Марины не знаю,

И нету милей для меня!

Сегодня — твой день рождения!

Марина, букет принимай

Из праздничных поздравлений

И гостя к столу приглашай!

Желаю тебе быть здоровой,

Удачу в делах испытать,

Любви и размаха морского

И всех красотой покорять!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/563930m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ElenaS

Спасибо всем огромное, что не забыли!
Спасибо за доброту!
Спасибо за внимание, теплые слова и пожелания!

Всех обнимаю крепко-прекрепко )  :flower:

----------


## Apch-hi

*Марья,**Мариночка!!! 
С Днем Рождения!!! 
Наилучшие пожелания!!! От души!!!*

----------


## ЖасМи

*Марьюшка! С ДНЮХОЙ тебя, родная!* 
 
_________________________________________________________________

А ещё я сегодня я счастлива, потому что  20 лет назад распустился цветочек в моей жизни по имени Викулька. Счастья тебе, доченька!

----------


## optimistka17

> 20 лет назад распустился цветочек в моей жизни по имени Викулька


*Поздравляю тебя, Мамочка!!!!!!*

----------


## Dium

*Марина*, я от всей души поздравляю тебя 
*с Днем рождения!!!*
Здоровья тебе, терпения, радости и море  счастья!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Марья*

Марья, Марина…Мариночка
Ты хороша – как картиночка
Глаза сияют и  горят 
очарователен хитрющий взгляд

на щечках ямочки – как хороши
любуюсь ими я от души
Я рада - встреча в марте случилась!
Душой я с тобою Марья сроднилась  :Aga: 

Марин ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ тебя...пусть в этом году прийдёт всё недостающее и приумножится всё хорошее в твоей жизни! [img]http://s17.******info/ec3efa9329107406eaa5371f000dc951.gif[/img]
Полюбила всем сердцем...уважаю..ценю...жду новой встречи[img]http://s16.******info/4d123fbc6b642667114737f0590440a5.gif[/img]





*Жасмин*,
Жанна..ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с юбилейным днём рождения твоей ягодки!!!!!!!!!![img]http://s16.******info/5c888fe37f9a6f5d722d90f170cac51b.gif[/img]
Счастья любви и здоровья Виктории))) 
А маме троекратное УРРРРРАААААА!!!!!!

----------


## LapNik

*Маринчик!*
Пусть тебе по жизни сопутствуют здоровье, фортуна и любовь!

С днем рождения!

----------


## Масяня

Марья-а-а-а--а!!!

Ты самый позитивный человечек, с которым я знакома в реале. С тобой не только безумно интересно. с тобой комфортно, а какая ты гостеприимная, об это можно рассказывать часами....

Но... Сегодня есть повод ещё раз признаться тебе: Маринка - я тебя обожаю, и желаю тебе, чтобы в твоей жизни всегда было счастье, а

Счастье - это просто...
За руку вдвоём!
Счастье - это просто...
ютный тёплый дом.
Счастье - это просто...
Быть наедине.
Счастье - это просто...
Луч в твоём окне.


С днём рождения!


*Жасмин*,

поздравь от меня свою дочурку! Пусть в её жизни будут всё самое лучшее!

----------


## Колесо

> А ещё я сегодня я счастлива, потому что 20 лет назад распустился цветочек в моей жизни по имени Викулька. Счастья тебе, доченька!


*Жанночка-мамочка!* С днем рождения дочурки!!!Мамы  счастливы лишь тогда,когда счастливы их дети! Счастья тебе, Жасмин! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Мои дорогие, спасибо вам!!!! Я сегодня как ребенок, только глаза открыла и бегом сюда....Знаете, как в детстве на Новый год - что там под елкой лежит? :biggrin: А тут стооооко всего....СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> А ещё я сегодня я счастлива, потому что  20 лет назад распустился цветочек в моей жизни по имени Викулька.


*Жанна!* 20 лет назад в этот день ты плакала от боли. Теперь, с улыбкой глядя на дочь, думать начинаешь о том, что КОГДА-НИБДУДЬ (может, скоро, а может, и не очень) и ей испытать счастье материнства.А ты и не заметила, как она выросла...Так хочется, чтобы ее жизнь развивалась по другому, наисчастливейшему сценарию(пишу о твоей Вике, а примеряю на себя-моей Дане тоже 20...)
Так пусть сбываются твои МЕЧТЫ МАТЕРИ! :flower:

----------


## dushca kompanii

Марина поздраляю с Днём рождения!

----------


## maxim4ik77

Заходя сегодня утром на форум, я четко себе представлял что поздравить Марину с ДР первым у меня не получится - дилема у меня была вчера вечером: надо лечь спать пораньше т.к. завтра утром ранний эфир на работе и в то же время хочется поздравить Мариночку с ДР! В итоге - лег спать пораньше, вышел на работу и тут же на форум Марину поздравлять!
Да и к тому же разница в часовых поясах, её тож надо учитывать.

Дорогая Марина! Солнце!! Завезда! Хочу поздравить тебе с ДР!.

Пусть звезды светятся в глазах твоих, 
Пусть счастье, как шампанское, искрится, 
Пусть слезы никогда не блещут в них, 
И в сердце пусть печаль не постучится. 
Пусть этот день, как песня соловья, 
Перечеркнет всех хмурых дней ненастье. 
Пусть жизнь твоя, как майская заря, 
Приносит каждый день на ладонях счастье!

И еще, очень хочется чтоб тебя ежеминутно радовали твои мужчины-брат и сынуля (им привет из Феодосии) и твои "вторые половинки" - твой коллектив с которым ты рабоатешь.

Будь счастлива!

----------


## bulya

Марья, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
_
Марина, общества душа 
(Вы разрешите просто - Марья?), 
Пускай к Вам, крыльями маша, 
Ваш ангел (или, может, Ваша) 
Слетит. И с нею заодно 
Мы Вас весьма поздравить рады 
(Иль с ним. Но это все равно). 
Желаем счастья и отрады.
_ :015:  :062:  :049:

----------


## syaonka

Марьюшка!Поздравляю тебя от всей души!

Пусть день твой будет солнечным, прекрасным. 
И розами твой будет устлан путь. 
И каждый вечер- звёздным, чистым, ясным. 
Мариночка!всегда счастливой будь!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Дорогая моя! Целую, надеюсь на встречу. Приятных тебе эмоций!!! :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/571102.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Марья*,
Марина! День сегодня твой!
Ты проживи его " С душой " ,
Как это делаешь, надеюсь, ты всегда, 
И мы с тобою вместе, мы - друзья! :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/549598.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Марья! от всей души поздравляю с Днем Варенья! Желаю Щастья в личной жизни! Пух.* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Жанна!
Это было так давно и так недавно,
А теперь уже на фото не понять, 
Где же доченька, а где же мама...
Две красавицы!!! Оценка- " Пять !  :smile:"
[IMG]http://*********ru/579281.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Леночка и Марьяша поздравляю вас вместе и каждую по отдельности с днем рождения!

И один стишок на двоих!

Тебя сегодня с Днем Рожденья здесь все собрались поздравлять.
Хоть и недавно мы знакомы, позволь мне кое-что сказать:
Тебе желаю я: удачи и счастья женского сполна,
И чтобы в грусти иль веселье не оставалась ты одна.
И чтоб друзья тебя ценили, не предавали никогда,
А чаще в гости приходили, не исчезая на года.
Невзгоды пусть промчатся мимо, минует твой очаг гроза,
И не от слез, а лишь от смеха искрились чтоб твои глаза.

Счастья вам девочки женского и материнского!:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Жанночку поздравляю с Дем рождения дочери.

Пестня:
"Это быыыыло недааавно, это было давно"
Жануся чтоб доча тебе давала как можно больше поводов радоваться за нее и гордиться ее успехами.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Марья*,
 ВАУ! :Vah: 
Мариша!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ воскл ЖЕЛАЮ воскл ОБОЖАЮ воскл УВАЖАЮ воскл  :Oj:  :Aga: 
Целую  тоже телушка pypsskuku

----------


## Уралочка

МАРИША И ЛЕНОЧКА!!!
*♥¤.¸.•'´» 
(¸.•'ღ♥´(¸.•'´ `'•.¸)`'ღ♥ •.¸) 
ღ♥¸.•´ 
( `•.¸ 
`•.¸ )


C днем рожденья!!!

«`'•.¸.¤ ღ♥¤.¸.•'´» 
(¸.•'ღ♥´(¸.•'´ `'•.¸)ღ♥`' •.¸) 
¸.•´ 
( ღ♥`•.¸ 
`•.¸ )
♥*
А ЖАННОЧКУ - С РОЖДЕНИЕМ ДОЧЕНЬКИ!!!

Поздравляю Вас всех - милых, умных, талантливых!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KainskCherry

В славном городе Тюмени...
[IMG]http://*********ru/589525.jpg[/IMG]

Нет, начнем сначала.
На планете земля
[IMG]http://*********ru/576213.jpg[/IMG]

Сегодня со спутников четко прослеживаются аномалии! Что это?
Эпицентром стала её квартира
[IMG]http://*********ru/575189.jpg[/IMG]

Спешат все городские службы,
[IMG]http://*********ru/581333.jpg[/IMG]

Жители МСК,
[IMG]http://*********ru/579285.jpg[/IMG]

Все перевернулось с ног на голову
[IMG]http://*********ru/568021.jpg[/IMG]

А всё потому, что 18 лет назад, на свет появился наш ангелочек - Мариночка!
[IMG]http://*********ru/569045.jpg[/IMG]

У нее ещё в детстве проявлялись творческие...
[IMG]http://*********ru/572117.jpg[/IMG]

...и организаторские способности!
[IMG]http://*********ru/559829.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Сегодня лучшие повара трудятся для нее
[IMG]http://*********ru/557781.jpg[/IMG]

Она всегда на связи, даже в такой праздник
[IMG]http://*********ru/558805.jpg[/IMG]

Мы - сибиряки, помним её
[IMG]http://*********ru/564949.jpg[/IMG]

Она у нас такая разная!
[IMG]http://*********ru/552661.jpg[/IMG]

С Днем рождения! Салют залпом в честь именинницы!
[IMG]http://*********ru/550613.jpg[/IMG]

С любовью, твои [IMG]http://*********ru/556757.jpg[/IMG]

p.s. Надеюсь сегодня тебе наконец подарят гарнитуру!  :Aga:

----------


## Оляшка

Елена и Марина, поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения!!!


Пусть деньги,сбившись в птичью стаю 
летят к Вам,как ураган  
Пусть окружают,нападают 
И лезут с наглостью в карман!!!

Никогда ни о чем не жалейте вдогонку, 
Если то, что случилось нельзя изменить. 
Как записку из прошлого, грусть свою скомкав, 
С этим прошлым порвите непрочную нить. 

Никогда не жалейте о том, что случилось, 
Иль о том, что случиться не может уже. 
Лишь бы озеро вашей души не мутилось, 
Да надежды, как птицы, парили в душе. 

Не жалейте своей доброты и участья, 
Если даже за все вам - усмешка в ответ. 
Кто-то в гении выбился, кто-то в начальство... 
Не жалейте,что вам не досталось их бед. 

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте, 
Поздно начали или рано ушли. 
Кто-то пусть гениально играет на флейте, 
Но ведь песни берет он из вашей души. 

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте, 
Ни потерянных дней, ни сгоревшей любви. 
Пусть другой гениально играет на флейте, 
Но еще гениальнее слушали вы. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

*Марина с днем рождения...
Я поздравляю тебя....*
А если ты выйдешь сегодня на улицу....то подставь ветру свое лицо.... Это именно ему я послала весточку которую он должен тебе передать...
Пусть он нежно коснется твоих щечек....и согреет твое сердце....
Он теплый теплый....честное слово....Он весенний...Это ветерок который порхал сегодня надо мной...когда я смотрела на березку....молоденькую такую...Никогда ее не замечала...а сегодня вдруг взгляд упал...И вспомнила что у тебя сегодня день рождения...Еще вчера вечером об этом прочитала....
а вот и фотография.....
[IMG]http://*********ru/563924m.jpg[/IMG]

Ветерок весенний.....
ты лети в Маринке...
в край уральский дальний...
передай привет
ничего не надо...
говорить при встрече...
лишь  согрей весною
как березки свет....

Лови весенний ветерок....от меня....
Я знаю он долети быстро....

----------


## Марья

*KainskCherry*,
ОФФФИГЕЕЕЕТЬ!!!!!
Таня, Дима, словьев никаких неееет!!!

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> А если ты выйдешь сегодня на улицу....то подставь ветру свое лицо....


это мистика какая-то...сейчас ходила в магазин и, выйдя из подъезда именно так и сделала... :Vah: И у нас вдоль всего дома березы растут. И день сегодня такой классный - солнечный-солнечный!!!  :Oj:  СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## tatusya

ЖЕНЩИНА – это чудо небесное! 
Нежная, кроткая, нимфа прелестная. 
Голубоглазая и черноокая. 
Кнопка курносая.Лань длинноногая. 
Губки припухшие от поцелуя, 
Яркие, сладкие - сердце волнуют. 
Мини и макси,лямочки, складки. 
Стройные ножки, кошачьи повадки. 
Можешь одним лишь движеньем ресниц 
Вызвать в мужчинах любовь без границ. 
Стройная Барби с шёлковой кожей. 
Смугло-упругая с хищницей схожа.
 Не замечаешь, что сносит с катушеК
 Кучу самцов, лишь от бархатных ушек. 
Шёлковый шарфик накинут на плечи. 
Лунной сонате подаришь ты вечер. 
Жестом невинным локон поправишь. 
В дымке ночной незаметно растаешь. 
Нежнопослушная, чудная, страстная.
 Женщина – ты бесконечно прекрасная !

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ,МАРИНА!

----------


## KainskCherry

Вот так,путем нескольких манипуляций,лазаний по инету,я выхожу из стресса,процесс пошел,разве можно грустить,когда у тебя,Марьюшка наша,сегодня день рождения?!Ты появилась в моей жизни так внезапно,милая Фурия в зеленом сумасшедшем парике.Раннее Новосибирское утро,словно звезды еще ночью сговорились соединить все наши судьбы,улыбки людей,сонный Новосибирск сразу оценил ее творчество-репетиция танца с Дыдымом.Ногами тудым,ногами сюдым,итог=получаем отличный Дыдым.Даааа,слов нет.И не смотря на то,что самые стойкие-Дональд,Ната и я дружно тусовались на кухне и разговаривали о жизни,словна пытаясь время остановить,Марья проснулась таки и присоединилась к нам.Твой голос,родная все время звучит в нашем доме,я кусками монтаж смотрела,а больше всего твое пение,плачу,как умалишенная,вот и появилась у тебя поклонница.Ты у нас,как укротитель с тиграми,а я видела этого типа-Занавес имя ему,которого ты усмиряла своим голосом и умилением,он только что не замурчал...а может и замурлыкал,только тихо,по-своему,по пьянецки так...Жалко,что разьехались вот так быстро и в разные стороны все,но,знаешь,наши с Вишенкиным сердечки ты точно увезла с собой в Тюмень.Люблю тебя очень.Можешь ругаться,я завтра уже не буду тебя так хвалить:rolleyes:,а сегодня-можно.Звездочка ты моя северная,Маяк,зовущей мечтателей,Купидон,соединяющий любящие сердца...Еще скажу,об этом молчала,свадьбы не было у нас,и за обряд снятия фаты,опробованный на мне-огромное спасибо,дурачилась,чтоб не рассчувствоваться.Все,вывернула душу на изнанку.УРРРРАААААА имениннице!!!!Обнимаю,целую :Oj:

----------


## Марья

> репетиция танца с Дыдымом.Ногами тудым,ногами сюдым,итог=получаем отличный Дыдым.


на последней свадьбе 24-го такая муторная компания была - ничем их не расшевелить было. Я Радику говорю - давай Дыдым! Он: "да Вы что? запорют..." Кааак мы его сплясали!!! :biggrin:Я чуть ноги себе не вывернула на 12см каблуках, а парней как будто включило - остаток вечера остановить их не могла. И, уже как обычно - дыдым на бис по просьбе девчонок.... Я уже даже не танцевала с ними - без меня управились...

----------


## _Лесюня_

Милая моя Марьюшка!!!!!!
ты извини, меня ,что я такая капуша. Я пол дня сижу и вояю тебе поздравление. Уже 3 идеи перехватили, пока я тут "черепахилась"....но я так тебя обожаю и люблю, и сильно надеюсь, что это того стоило!

*Без Марьи в дом приходит хаос:
Растёт под креслом склад носков,
Под шкафом – в комья пыль скаталась...
За дверью – залежи мешков.

Без Марьи в доме нет комфорта
И вкусных жареных котлет.
И давит томная дремота,
Когда в квартире Марьи нет!

Без Марьи – ни к чему цветенье
Благоухающих цветов!
Без Марьи скучно в воскресенье,
Без Марьи меркнет яркость снов!

Без Марьи праздник нам не в радость!
И греть не будет солнца свет!
Без Марьи – в жизнь придёт усталость…
Почаще приезжай, наш свет!!!!*
ОТ всего сердца, от всей души... ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## Марья

*_Лесюня_*,
деушка, вы уж лучше сразу скажите - Вы смерти моей хочите??? я ж уже немолоденькая, сердце-то не выдержиииит.... :flower:

----------


## Элен

*Марьяш,тебе здесь столько всего написали,нажелали,что я просто теряюсь,чего бы тебе ещё такого-эдакого пожелать.Скажу просто,что ты необыкновенно чистый,безумно красивый человечек и оставайся такой всегда.Ты столько согрела сердечек,что этим теплом,кажется греется весь форум - смотри сколько нас...
Будь счастлива,пусть твой сына радует тебя своими успехами и оберегает.И не забывай,что жизнь в ... ещё только начинается.*  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/582377.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

> _Лесюня_,
> деушка, вы уж лучше сразу скажите - Вы смерти моей хочите??? я ж уже немолоденькая, сердце-то не выдержиииит....


вот тут вот кто-то на комплимент напрашивается, я правильно понимаю? :Oj: :wink:

----------


## naatta

*Марья*,
 Мариночка, Марининище!!!!
От всего сердца поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!!! :flower: 
Желаю тебе всего-всего и много-много!!!
Я не умею делать красивые фотки в фотошопе, и не могу много писать!!!:frown:
Но хочу тебе сказать следующее: ты не только для Славки, но и для меня - ВЛАДИМИР ИЛЬИЧ ЛЕНИН!!!!!!!:biggrin: (ты знаешь про что я...)
И еще, узнав, что у тебя День рождения, Славка загорелся идеей, поздравить тебя, спев хором тебе твою песню!!! И полдня вчера репетировал!!!!:biggrin:
ОООООООЧЕНЬ сильно ждем тебя опять в гости!!!!!
Навеки твои - поклонники-фанаты.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Ниспосланы нам всем страданья,
И каждому Судьба дана.
Наперекор всем испытаньям,
*Тебя «не выбить из седла».*

Ты так сама решила твердо,
Определила путь сама,
Летишь по этой жизни гордо –
*Тебя «не выбить из седла»!*

Любовь и уваженье сына,
И братья - крепкая Стена…
Друзьями ты боготворима –
*Тебя «не выбить из седла»!*

Пришпорив, как коня, Удачу,
Судьбу ты делаешь сама.
Пусть будет так, и не иначе –
*Тебя «не выбить из седла»!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Марья*,
Ну, вот и я доползла...
Марин, ты знаешь - стихов сочинять не умею, фотошопом не владею и  даже не улыбаюсь...:wink:
А поздравить-то хочется!!!  :Aga: 
Поэтому желаю тебе всего того, чего у тебя нет, но ты бы очень хотела, чтобы это у тебя было! Желаю тебе творческих взлётов и паРений, гордости за сына, здоровья тебе, твоим родителям и близким, и - ЛЮБВИ!!! Большой, всеобъемлющей, настоящей, взаимной - той, что даёт крылья!!!
Ты самый первый человек, которого я увидела в реале (Курган, вокзал), и именно ты "подсадила" меня на реальные встречи. Спасибо!
Люблю - целую - жму трудовую руку!!!
*С днём рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/526056m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

Милая Мариночка!!! От всей души. от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!
Счастья  , душевного тепла  , крепкого здоровья  , хорошего настроения , успеха, удачи во всем!!

Пускай удачу принесёт весна.
Мечты исполнит и подарит вдохновенье.
И будет в жизни каждое мгновенье
Полно улыбок, доброты, тепла.
И пусть глаза от радости сияют
Весёлым, негасимым огоньком,
А все заботы, словно снег, растают
Под ласковым весенним ветерком!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Мариша, с Днём Рождения!*
Просто пожелаю любви, любить и быть любимой. Пусть рядом с тобой будет достойный человек.

*УМНЫЙ*

[IMG]http://*********ru/548586.jpg[/IMG]

*ХОЗЯЙСТВЕННЫЙ*


[IMG]http://*********ru/533226.jpg[/IMG]

*КАЖДЫЙ ВЕЧЕР ДАРЯЩИЙ ЦВЕТЫ*

[IMG]http://*********ru/569066.jpg[/IMG]

*И СЮРПРИЗЫ*

[IMG]http://*********ru/542442.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Мариночка! я сегодня целый день собиралась лезть к тебе в скайп, но на работе так пригрузили, что я даже ноут не вытаскивала...
Чой-то я в последнее время примыкаю к рядам опАздунов или опАздецов ( кому как больше нравится)
Марьюшка моя дорогая! Благодарю судьбу, что свела меня, девчонку с Дальней Украины, с девчонкой из самой Тюмени!
Я тебя просто обожаю, и присоеденяюсь ко всему-всему вышесказанному(особенно про достойного человека рядом!) и сейчас буду сильно дуть на монитор и махать  над ним руками, чтобы все эти пожелания обязательно сбылись!Так что готовься к волнам нахлынувшего счастья!!!
С днем варения тебя!!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Жасмин*

Жанна, поздравляю с юбилеем твоего ангелочка!


[IMG]http://*********ru/2479.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/53693.gif[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Просто пожелаю любви, любить и быть любимой. Пусть рядом с тобой будет достойный человек.
> 
> УМНЫЙ
> ХОЗЯЙСТВЕННЫЙ
> КАЖДЫЙ ВЕЧЕР ДАРЯЩИЙ ЦВЕТЫ
> И СЮРПРИЗЫ


 :Vah: ....послушайте... да это же наш ДИМКА!!!!…..судите сами……:rolleyes:

*вона какой Умный!!!)*


*самый Хозяйственный) из всех хозяйственных!!!*


*Дарит Цветы с открытою душой и стратью!!!*


*А сюрпризы и Дима-это слова-синонимы!!!*

_..........ну как? согласны теперь со мной???............_

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Димочка!!!!! С днем Рождения!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> да это же наш ДИМКА!!!!…..


у него, к сожелению, есть в данном плане один большой недостаток!он женат....
Но тем не менее,Дима, я из опАздунов - в ряды первых!
Димка! Щиро вітаю!Ты - настоящий мужчина и джентельмен!Оставайся таким же!
всего тебе всего ( только самого-самого наилучшего!)и побольше-побльше!!!!

----------


## Марья

Дорогие мои, через 15 минут закончится 27 апреля ( в моем часовом поясе) и начнется 28-е.... Сегодня весь день пою песню Толкуновой "А время, а время все ускоряет ход...А время, а время идет себе, идет...."

Такого дня рождения у меня еще никогда не было!!! Хоть я никогда не жаловалась на недостаток внимания со стороны родственников, друзей, но сегодня.....такого не было никогда! В одноклассниках, в контакте, в аське, в скайпе, по телефону - и домашнему и сотовому....я из-за компа вообще не могла отойти. Мои мальчишки строгали окрошку для гостей, наводили порядок в квартире, ходили в магазин...а я просто купалась во внимании к своей персоне. Знаете, даже появилась мысль скопировать в отдельную папку ВСЕ поздравления - а то вдруг больше такого никогда не будет?
Даже комические ситуации были. Двоюродная сестра позвонила узнать - что мне подарить? Я сказала, что у меня побились все пивные стаканы. Она начала допытываться - какие мне нравятся? Я сказала, что пузатые. Она приходит...с 5 коробками!!! :redface: 5 наборов разных стаканов...Сказала, что выбрать не смогла - купила все пузатые, какие были....Представляете? у меня теперь 30 штук пивных стаканов!!! Так что октябрьская встреча в Тюмени - это судьба!!! Ничего ведь случайного не бывает - эти 30 стаканов ведь не просто так!!!
Вторая забавная ситуация - меня сегодня поздравили, наверно, все фотографы и видеооператоры Тюмени...:eek:Только вот понять не могу - к чему бы это???
Третья забавная ситуация. Когда мои подружки сегодня уже расходились, позвонил мой кавалер, о существовании которого можно сказать уже и подзабыла. Ничего себе такой кавалер, очень рада была его звонку. Про мой ДР он совершенно не в курсе, просто что-то парня торкнуло пригласить меня на свидание. А сейчас лучше сядьте, если вдруг стоя за компом находитесь...Я ОТКАЗАЛАСЬ!!! И знаете почему? я ж, дурында окрошки наелась...а в ней луку немеряно...кааак представила - какой у меня сейчас запах изо рта - сама с собой целоваться расхотела.... Вот такая единственная ложка дегтя в моем медовом дне рождения... Еще раз спасибо всем, мои родные за ваши поздравления, за ваши подарки - все это просто бесценно!!!  :flower: 
А эстафетную деньрожденческую палочку я передаю Диме Дональду...

Дима, дорогой мой, замечательный мой друг!!! Надеюсь, что я самая первая из форумчан поздравляю тебя...Хотя новосибирцы вполне меня уже могли опередить - у них 28-е уже час назад началось.... Как бы мне хотелось засыпать тебя смайликами с сердечками, поцелуйчиками, как ты сегодня засыпал ими меня...но как говорил Цицерон: "Мысль повторенная есть ложь..." Может и к лучшему, что ты живешь так далеко, а то еще как влююююбиииилась бы в тебя :wink: Ты очень хороший человек!!! Ты просто ОЧЕНЬ хороший человек!!! И как хорошо, что в моей жизни стало еще одним ХОРОШИМ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ больше!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Дима*
[IMG]http://*********ru/52669.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/56761.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

Рассказали сибирячки- он проказник,
А открытостью запомнится навек.
С Днём рожденья тебя, Дима-праздник,
Милый Дональд, супер-человек!

----------


## KAlinchik

> кааак представила - какой у меня сейчас запах изо рта - сама с собой целоваться расхотела


так на завтра бы перенесла! от тоже мне проблема, а!:mad::rolleyes:

----------


## Саня Кэп

*Марья*,
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!Банально-СЧАСТЬЯ,ЗДОРОВЬЯ,ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ!!! :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

> Сегодня весь день пою песню Толкуновой "А время, а время все ускоряет ход...А время, а время идет себе, идет...."


[IMG]http://*********ru/46510.jpg[/IMG]




> Представляете? у меня теперь 30 штук пивных стаканов!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/10657.jpg[/IMG]

Хэппибёздящиеся! Помните:
[IMG]http://*********ru/8620.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, Дим, с Днюхой! А ещё, у него есть очень большое отличие.... от многих мужчин здесь отметившмхся и слинявших. Он очень терпеливый, очень лояльный и всё-всё прощает нашему зловредному бабскому батальону...:biggrin: Димчик, мы все тебя за это ЛЮ....... И не только за это...:wink: Побольше тебе терпения. Вот, давайте и разопьём чашу терпения, большу-большую на всех за день рождения Дональда! А звучит-то как Д-О-О-О-НАЛЬД.... Красиво....


[IMG]http://*********ru/556771.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*ДИМА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
Вот, думала-чего бы такого необычного подарить...Порылась лапочкой куриной своей, поразгребала Инетовские завалы, и, отделяя зерна от плевел, откопала тебе вполне  приятный стишок...В мужских устах он должен будет заиграть всеми цветами радуги...Эх, ностальжи...
*
Децтво*

Ты помнишь, дружище, вьетнамские кеды? 
Коленную выпуклость детских колгот? 
Настольный хоккей у блатного соседа?.. 
А ну-ка, напомни, какой это год? 

А помнишь те, вязаные, рукавицы, 
Да-да, на резинке из старых штанов, 
Родителей наших счастливые лица… 
Гагарин… Харламов… Мунтян… Моргунов… 

Ты помнишь – мы жвачку жевали неделю, 
Ее в холодильник на ночь положив? 
Ты помнишь «Орленок»? Вот это был велик!!! 
Разбит он, до наших детей не дожив…

На школьном дворе помнишь лихость былую 
И первый, с ночевкой в палатках, поход? 
И, помнишь, решались мы на поцелуи… 
А ну-ка, напомни, какой это год? 

Так если ты помнишь, вынь душу на плаху! 
Давай-ка нальем за ушедших ребят... 
Несчастное детство? – Иди-ка ты ..   ...! 
Счастливей – не будет уже у тебя!

_( АВТОР -Олег_Никоф)_

----------


## lezi

Марья

Мариночка ,поздравляю с Днем рождения.У нас все еще 27,так что не поздно.
Что пожелать такой очаровательной девушке.
В жизни рек золотых не найти.
Не укрыться от всех ненастий,
Пусть на жизненном твоем пути,
Будут спутниками  любовь и счастье!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*ДИМОЧКА, СОЛНЫШКО ТЫ НАШЕ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

*

-Пусть  ангел  жизнь
Твою  хранит,
И  пусть  душа  не  плачет,
Пусть будет   в  жизни
Всё   сполна
Нисколечко  иначе,
Пусть   беды   обойдут  тебя,
Пусть  солнышко  
Лишь   светит,
И  чтоб   любили  все   тебя
Сильней  всего  на  свете!!!:wink:


*

----------


## Саня Кэп

> А ещё, у него есть очень большое отличие.... от многих мужчин здесь отметившмхся и слинявших.


Только в ЭТОТ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ДЕНЬ мы прощаем Вам эти слова!!!В этот день когда мы говорим МУЖЧИНА,мы поразумеваем ДИМА!!!С Днем РОЖДЕНИя,!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Непрерывный праздник!!! Днюха за днюхой! Вот это апрель! :biggrin:
Дима! Поздравляю тебя тоже! Ты у нас тут один из немногочисленных магикан, которые умудряются терпеть нас, блондинок, брюнеток и рыженьких... но, зато мы тебя любим, Дима и желаем процветать, никогда не унывать и купаться в славе, в роскоши, и в теплоте и любви окружающих!!!  :Pivo:

----------


## Озорная

Марина и Дима!

Я тоже поздравляю вас с днем рождения с самыми наилучшими пожеланиями!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Я, с подачи Лесюни, зашла в тему о вашей Новосибирской встрече. То, что я там увидела, не поддается описанию! 

Это - великолепно!!! 

А ваши счастливые лица всё сказали сами! Видеоролик пересматривала три раза и даже появилось ощущение, что я была вместе с вами и у меня появились отличные друзья!

Я вас всех уже люблю!!!

И в знак нашей, пока еще виртуальной дружбы, примите от меня в подарок эту песню на мотив песни Окуджавы про виноградную косточку. (Звиняйте, сама не спою, только слова дам почитать. :biggrin:)


Виноградная гроздь наши силы и радость утроит,
Попрошу всех бокалы наполнить прекрасным вином,
Всех друзей призову на любовь своё сердце настроить 
А иначе, зачем собрались мы за этим столом 

Ну-ка, гости, давайте попробуем все угощенья, 
Повод встретиться вместе всегда без труда мы найдём. 
И пусть жизнь пошлёт нам прощение за прегрешенья 
А иначе, зачем на земле этой вечной живём. 

И опять мы споём песни юности нашей простые, 
И глаза увлажнятся как вспомним родительский дом. 
С грустью светлой поднимем бокалы за дни золотые 
А иначе, зачем собрались мы за этим столом 

Как прекрасно, что годы летящие нам не помеха, 
Мы компанию нашу опять и опять соберём, 
И полны будем радостью, счастьем, любовью и смехом 
А иначе, зачем на земле этой вечной живём 

_(Автор - Борис Зальцман)_

----------


## Irishka

Даааа - тельцов и телочек у нас оказывается не так уж мало!
  Дима!
 С Днем рождения тебя! Судя по нашему форуму-ты мужчина очень умный, а это одно из самых важных качеств настоящего мужчины! Оставайся таким, каким мы тебя знаем!

----------


## Медведик

*Дональд, Димочка, Димуля, 
С утра поздравить тебя спешу я
Красавец, "перец" и танцор
На МСК несёт дозор!!!!!

Ты нам и друг и кавалер
И голову вскружил ты каждой
В восторге от твоих манер
От радостного драйва и куража)))))*

И здесь я своим "ангельским" голосом начинаю петь:
Желааюююююю тебе из тысячи звёзд - одну самую яркую
Желааюююю тебе из тысячи слёёёёёёз одну - самую сладкуюююююю
Желаюююю тебе из тысячи ночей одну - саааамуууую длиииннуююююю
Жееелааааю тебе из тысячи встрееееееч  однууууууу - сааамууууююююю счаааааассттлиииииууууююююю!!

----------


## Масяня

*Димка - До-о-о-о-ональд!!!!*С днём рождения тебя! Ты не только терпеливый, ты ещё и экстремальный. Кто в проруби в морозы окунался? Кто на встречу в Новосиб с лёгкостью согласился? Димка, сегодня все девчёнки признаются тебе в обожании - я не исключение. Ты очень светлый человек! Надеюсь, что в реале обязательно встретимся.

Но......

Сегодня не только у тебя день рождения!

*Insuminka - Иришка!* Поздравляю тебя!!! Апрель так богат на хорошие события, вот и твой день рождения наступил! Желаю тебе  побольше заказов, теперь не только взрослых, но и детских! Ты теперь уже принята в наши ряды (детских экстремалов).
Желаю тебе неба чистого, и солнышка лучистого. И верных друзей рядом. Мы тебя любим!

Сегодня день рождения ещё и у моей любимой тётушки, она на украине, а завтра моему сынуле исполняется 19 лет!!!  Вот уж поистине - АПРЕЛЬ!!!

----------


## Колесо

Дима,поздравляю с днем рождения! Желаю тебе всего самого светлого,радостного,ведь ты человек праздник!!!Удачи,везения,успехов в твоих начинаниях,понимания и поддержки  близких людей!!Ощущение,что знаю тебя ооооочень давно!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/547579.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## dushca kompanii

Дима!
Поздравляю! 
Будь самым веселым и самым счастливым,
Хорошим, богатым и самым красивым,
Будь самым внимательным, самым любимым,
Простым, обаятельным неустрашимым.
И добрым и строгим, и умным и сильным,
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессильи,
Пусть выпьют сегодня все за тебя
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, тепла!

----------


## Иринка 11

*Дима поздравляю с днем рождения! здоровья, щастья, добра, благополучия! Здорово что ты у нас есть!

Дима Дональд ты наш клад!
Сегодня праздник радостный и яркий,
И каждый Вас поздравить очень рад
И хочет первым Вам вручить подарки.

Ведь ваша бескорыстность, доброта,
И мудрость, что доступна лишь царям,
И Ваша жизнерадостность, и такт
Все время заставляют нас дивиться!*

----------


## KAlinchik

*insuminka*,
Инночка, с днем рождения!
Побольше тебе хороших клиентов и солнечных улыбок от жизнии!
Любви, здоровья, удачи , счастья! :flower:

----------


## Apch-hi

*Дима - Дональд, Инночка - Insuminka!!!
Поздравляю!!!
Отпразднуем День Рождения по-весеннему!!!!*

PS: надеюсь, к вечеру не остынут!:biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

Инзюминка - Инночка. а чегой этоя тебя Иришкой окрестила? Уж прости, впохыхах писала, да и не заметила. Будет повод ещё раз поздравить!

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Голубоглазого форумчанина  и Инночку


с Днем рождения! и еще раз .

с Днем рождения!  и еще

с Днем рождения!

----------


## insuminka

Димуля и Марья, уррраааа, мы вместе!!!Поздравляю вас ,дорогие тёлочки и тельцы!!!
Желаю вам прекрасного,светлого, радостного, счастливого весеннего, тёплого Дня рождения!!!Приятных вам мгновений, неожиданных радостных сюрпризов, улыбок, встреч, подарков, ведь мы, тельцы, любим подарки,Но и сами дарить любим, пусть у вас будет сегодня настоящий праздник!!!А у меня он уже начался потому,что первое поздравление я прочла от ЧЕЛОВЕКА-ПРАЗДНИКА и сразу на душе стало таааак светло и радостно, что я поняла, что да, у меня сегодня действительно прекрасный День!!!


СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОООООМНОЕ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!!
Я ВАС ВСЕХ БЕЗГРАНИЧНО ЛЮБЛЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!

----------


## naatta

*insuminka*,
 Иннуська - Изюминка!!!
С Днем Рожденья тебяяяяяя!!!! :flower: 
Общайся с нами почаще, будь всегда радостна, пусть будут здоровы все твои родные, пусть всегда сбываются все твои мечты!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## sokolixa

*Insuminka-Инна*
[IMG]http://*********ru/245760.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

*Димка-Дональд* ля-ля!!!!
Прязрявляю тебяяяяяяя!!!!
С днем рожденняя, милый Димыч!!!
С днем рожденья тебяяяяаааааа!!!!! :flower: 

Тебя мы *любим* очень сильно!!!! Но Славка сказал, что не просто любим, а *УВАЖАЕМ*!!! :Ok:  (эт потому что мы кого попало не уважаем!!!!)
Будь всегда таким, какой ты есть всегда!!! Вот такой и все!!!!!! Самый лучший!!!! :Aga: 
А мы будем стараться быть тебе под стать!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## ЖасМи

Димуль, с Днюхой! Сёдня все женщины форума поют тебе Хэппи бёз дэй! 


Иннулька, и тебя с Днём рождения! Счастья вам, ребята, здоровья и успехов в делах праздничных!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Дииииииимкаааааааааа!!!* Ты Хде? Надеюсь, я кричу так, что в Бурятии слышно!
С днём рождения, дорогой! Я очень рада, что имею счастье быть ЛИЧНО знакомой с таким добрым, весёлым, умным и творческим человеком, что я в реале имела возможность взглянуть в эти добрые голубые глаза и отведать твоего фирменного пирога! Очень рада, что где-то на Байкале живёт не родственник, но родственная душа! 
Знаю, что ты очень ценишь свою семью, так вот в первую очередь хочу пожелать тебе семейного благополучия, любви, взаимопонимания, и всей вашей дружной семье - успеха!
Люблю сердечно - помни вечно!!!:biggrin:

А также с огромной любовью и уважением поздравления от Ксении!!! :Tatice 08:  :Tatice 04:  :Tatice 04:  (А это тебе в подарок от Ксении группа "ВИА Гра" с салютом в честь тебя!)
[IMG]http://*********ru/549628m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

Аа-а-а-а-а-а-а!:eek: все пропустила.....
*Irishka*,
С днем рождения!!!!! пусть тебя всегда окружают только такие же добрые глазки, как  у тебя..... :flower: 
*ЕленаS*, с днем рождения!!!! Пожелаю всегда себя ощущать самой прекрасной Еленой на свете!!! :flower: 
*Марья*,
С дНеМ РоЖдЕнИя! Желаю тебе, Мариночка, что бы было столько творчества, что  в голове не помещалось бы, и столько счастья, что бы в сердце не помещалось бы… А еще конечно же, Любви большой, теплой и доброй…. :flower: 
*Дима*, с днем рождения! 
Желаю , что бы погода, настроение, взаимоотношения с окружающими всегда у тебя были такими. Что бы вдохновляли тебя на творческие подвиги…. :Pivo: 
*Изюминка – Инночка*, С днем Рождения!!! Побольше изюма в любви, работе и жизни…. :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

А я, как всегда, со своими ОПТОВЫМИ поздравлениями, так как захожу редко, а когда всё же прихожу, то поздравляю всех сразу!!!
Супертельцов и супертёлочек, смотрю, у нас на форуме немало!!!
Поздравляю Марью, Диму-Дональда, ЕленуС, Инночку-Инсуминку с собственными днюхами, а Жанночку - с днём рождения дочурки Викули!

Теряюсь в мыслях, думая, что бы пожелать этим людям, таким разным, таким прекрасным... Стихотворений уже до меня было много, пожелания счастья, здоровья, любви, достатка, удачи - это всё было...
Желаю каждому из вас добиваться всего, чего хотите в жизни... А Боженька пускай помогает. И пусть ничто не мешает вам идти к своей цели. Препятствия на пути пусть будут очень мелкими, горы - пологими, реки - спокойными, люди - очень добрыми и душевными...

----------


## Лина М.

Я тоже хочу поздравить ЛЮБИМЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ ФОРУМА с Днем рождения!!!!

*Марья*, ты не только Луч Света, но еще и Луч Женской Силы, Луч Таланта! Желаю тебе того, что желают самым близким людям.
*Димочка...* без преувеличения, сердца всех женщин на этом форуме принадлежат тебе - человеку толерантному, умеющими ценить и любить женщин, певцу и краснобаю, но вместе с тем, умному, деликатному, сдержанному, благородному. Словом, Настоящему Мужику! Спасибо тебе за то, что ты с нами. Будь всегда!

Девчонки, *Инна и Лена, Иришка!*  Вас с Днем рождения от всей души! *Ириша*, в втоих руках такое мастерство. МОлодчина!

----------


## Donald

Друзья мои! Вы можете мня поднять на смех, но... Я  только полчаса назад узнал, что есть такой раздел поздравлятельный! Право... стыдно... и обидно...  :Oj:  Столько пропустил... И... не ожидал, ччерт побери! Так приятно, та-а-а-к... что нет слоfff...

Душою всей своей под седовласой грудью
Вздохнув, и в руки взяв бокал
Я прославлять во веки буду, Люди,
Тот сайт, что всех нас здесь собрал!

Я вас очень, очень!!! ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ! СПАСИБО! 

Никогда! Слышите, никогда еще в моей жизни, за все мои юные 40 с хвостиком лет, я не получал такого количества поздравлений! Моя почта  треснула! Спасибо вам за это, Люди!

А вот одна новосибоизвестная форумчанка снова отличилась... Ты эти всякие коллажи, и... простите... обрезания... прямо на ходу делаешь? Када успеваешь?  :flower:

----------


## romashakun

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Мариночка! Пусть в жизни у тебя будет побольше белых полос и пусть тебя окружают только хорошие люди. Димочка! С днем рождения! Всего самого- самого хорошего тебе. Инна, Лена, Ирочка!  Вам здоровья, счастья и удачи!!!

----------


## manja

*Дима- Дональд,
с днем рождения тебя...*
Вот впервые у меня нет даже слов...таких, незабитых и способных передать все то, что так хотелось бы тебе пожелать...

Мне кажется все слова...сегодня просто убежали от меня...
Слушай а может они ринулись прямехоньке к тебе...на Байкал....???????

Перехвати их....
и тогда услышишь...и увидишь как буковки спляшут для тебя, 
а когда соберутся в строчки то ты ты сможешь прочитать:

с днем рождения...  и прими от Мани 
этот теплый и приветный взмах руки
и пусть сложатся все строчки нынче сами
все что только хочешь, то прочти...

[IMG]http://*********ru/528113m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## syaonka

Димулька! С днём рождения! Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям, которые тебе уже нажелали!М тебя все лю!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zizi

Дима,прими и мои поздравления. С Днём рождения желаю всех земных благ, и простого человеческого счастья!!!

----------


## bulya

Дима-Дональд!Поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения!


Загадывай желание и задувай свечи!

----------


## orhideya

Дима-Дональд!Поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения!

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Donald*,
Поздравляю!!! 


[IMG]http://*********ru/560883.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Дима*, я поймала себя на мысли, что мне сложно, очень сложно подобрать слова для поздравления. Ночью несколько раз начинала писать, а потом вытирала текст.Стихи не ложились. Проза выглядела какой-то штампованной. А сейчас ,наконец-то поняла , почему так получается...
*Ты достоин лучшего! Ты очень многого достоин!**Ты Человек- праздник!* И достоин лучшего в мире праздника по случаю твоего дня рождения...Наверно не родился еще на Земле тот писатель или поэт, который увековечит тебя на долгие года( тьфу, и снова как-то высокопарно выходит...)
Уж лучше подарю тебе ту самую *виртуальную Буренку,* которую ты не так давно спасал в Улан-Уде...Не дал ей сгинуть на просторах нашей безграничной Родины и затеряться во Владивостоке...

----------


## Ладушка

*Дима, дорогой! Поздравляю тебя!
Будь таким же задорным и  жизнерадостным.
Успеха тебе! Благополучия и здоровья!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/533235.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Я рада, что есть повод, есть причина,
Поздравить настоящего МУЖЧИНУ!
Сердца ты многих форумчанок покорил-
Красив, галантен и, чертовски, мил.

Хорош во всем - талант и обаянье,
И искренность, и честность, и вниманье,
И светлый взгляд, и мудрые слова,
И творческие, славные дела.

Ах, Дмитрий, вас я просто обожаю,
Свои вам дифирамбы посвящаю,
И громко, в общем хоре, я кричу:
Наш Дмитрий - ПРАЗДНИК,
Я тебя люблю!*

----------


## Volodя

*Дмитрий!!!*
Мои поздравления!

----------


## Irishka

*insuminka*,
 Инночка!!! Еще одна прекраная телочка! С Днем рождения тебя!
Почти миллион роз - тебе!

----------


## optimistka17

*insuminka,
Инночка!!! Еще одна прекраная телочка!* Хорошо сказала о тебе Иришка...
 Ну почему ты так далеко? Приезжай из Германии и получишь поздравления лично, из рук в руки... Реально обязуюсь надергать уши, чтоб росла и дальше ввысь. Как говорят, морально и материально...

----------


## swinging

> я поймала себя на мысли, что мне сложно, очень сложно подобрать слова для поздравления.


Что уж тогда обо мне говорить?
Какую-нибудь билеберду написАть, это я могу, а вот что - нибудь путное... 
Скажу просто:
Дим, с днём рождения!
Здоровья, тебе и твоим родным. Успехов и 

Удачи!

----------


## KainskCherry

там где казалось небо уходит за горизонт
[IMG]http://*********ru/570100.jpg[/IMG]

рассекая водную гладь Байкала
[IMG]http://*********ru/557812.jpg[/IMG]


сагодня празднует свой день рожденья тот, кто всегда нарасхват!
[IMG]http://*********ru/563956.jpg[/IMG]

как обычно попивает водку со льдом -
[IMG]http://*********ru/561908.jpg[/IMG]

наш ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПРАЗДНИК!
[IMG]http://*********ru/551668.jpg[/IMG]

история его рождения уходит корнями в.. ну вобщем смотрите сами
[IMG]http://*********ru/549620.jpg[/IMG]

он никогда не подкачает
[IMG]http://*********ru/550644.jpg[/IMG]

на него можно положиться
[IMG]http://*********ru/555764.jpg[/IMG]

и со здоровьем у него все в порядке
[IMG]http://*********ru/556788.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

мы
[IMG]http://*********ru/554740.jpg[/IMG]

приходим от него в щенячий восторг
[IMG]http://*********ru/541428.jpg[/IMG]

он тоже по нам скучает
[IMG]http://*********ru/547572.jpg[/IMG]

его сердце пренадлежит одной-единственной
[IMG]http://*********ru/536308.jpg[/IMG]

для них он - ВСЁ! Даже Дед Мороз!
[IMG]http://*********ru/533236.jpg[/IMG]

С Днем Рождения Дружище! Мы по тебе скучаем!
[IMG]http://*********ru/534260.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*KainskCherry*,
Таня и Дима Вишенкин-Яковлев :biggrin:!!! Ну вы - как всегда, сразили наповал!!!  :Aga:   :Ok: 
Особенно ковбойской фоткой...

----------


## KainskCherry

И еще срочно качай http://narod.ru/disk/8160007000/video.flv.html

----------


## Марья

*KainskCherry*,
Танюшка, твои летописи - это ЧТО-ТО!!!  :Ok: Слов не просто, а твои весы меня игнорируют...:mad:

----------


## Анатольевна

> твои весы меня игнорируют...


Марин, у меня работают, я щас нажму и от тебя тоже привет передам.:smile:

----------


## KainskCherry

*Анатольевна*,
*Марья*,
 Спасибо мои Родненькие!
Старались!

----------


## swinging

*Марья*,
 Марина! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!

Это тебе



Пы.Сы. Про "Горницу" я помню. Три диска мне удалось добыть, но есть проблема с тегами. Как её решу - выложу.

Удачи!

----------


## Donald

*optimistka17*,
 Люда Спасибо, дорогой мой человек! Вот Жена моя, Лена,  сегодня смотрела на Буренку, и увидела, наконец свою крестницу!  Это ведь она ее спасала - я работал! Люд, ты как всегда, на высоте! Обнимаю с хрустом!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Друзья мои! Димас и Танюшкой!!!!!!! Ковбои, (да и весь коллеж) Эт что-то! Ленка у меня все сохранила и расплагиатила снимок по все друзьям-родственникам. Грит, пойду его печатать, и родителя отправлю! О, как вы её души тонкие материи задели! СПА СИ БО!

----------


## optimistka17

> твои весы меня игнорируют...


 Марин, у меня весы рабочие... Считай и от тебя Танюхе на весы я бамкнула...

----------


## Лерченок

Дима, с днем рождения, жаль не умею писать стихов, а проза такая прозаичная :smile: мы тебя все полюбили на нашем форуме, жаль не все смогли с тобой встретится в реале. Удачи, счастья, хорошего настроения и исполнения желаний. Я в последнее время редко выбираюсь в интернет и на наш форум, рада что именно сегодня вышла и увидела какой хороший праздник тут отмечают. еще раз с днем рождения!

----------


## insuminka

> insuminka,
> Инночка!!! Еще одна прекраная телочка! Хорошо сказала о тебе Иришка...
> Ну почему ты так далеко? Приезжай из Германии и получишь поздравления лично, из рук в руки... Реально обязуюсь надергать уши, чтоб росла и дальше ввысь. Как говорят, морально и материально...
> _____________


Людочка, к Днепропетровску я на столько близка, что думаю летом мы увидимся, уж очень хочется вырасти и дорасти , пока получается только в ширь. :biggrin:
Все Днепродзержинские друзья уже второй год зовут приехать, т.что летом мои уши будут в твоём распоряжении. :Aga: 

А если б вы знали как в Одессу хочется, может летом ещё соберётесь? 

Спасибо всем-всем за поздравления до сегодняшнего дня я даже и не знала, что есть такая страничка. СПАСИБИЩЕЕЕЕ ВСЕМ ВАМ, ВЫ ВСЕ САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ НА СВЕТЕ!!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*ElenaS* - волшебница!
Волшебница пера! 
Так с Днём тебя рождения!
Удачи и добра :flower: !*
Для тебя - голубое чудо:


Марья,
*Преданье старины глубокой гласит:
Давно в стране далёкой
Воинственно прекрасны, оружьем звеня громко
По брегам морским скакали Амазонки...

С тех пор прошло уж дней не мало,
Но лучшая из Амазонок, Марья
Стремительно на форум прискакала:biggrin:,
Пусть Жизни Буцефал несёт Любовь и Свет! 
Удачу и гармонию на много-много лет!

И форумом мы грянем глобальное Ура! 
*Марину никогда не выбить из седла!*

(В этом вопросе я со Светланой солидарна! :Aga: :biggrin:)

Некоторые историки придерживаются мнения, что переняли культуру Амазонок народы американского континента, вот предлагаю найти 10 отличий между ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКАМИ ЛИЧНОСТИ античных амазонок и Марины Морозовой в костюме, соответствующем её ДУХУ:biggrin:! 
Фото называется "Порву, ой, проведу любую свадьбу!!! 

По-моему, отличается только форма, а содержание - смелость, стремительность и страсть!
Марина, С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## julia2222

*«… Природа-мать, когда б таких людей ты иногда не посылала миру, заглохла б нива жизни…”
*
*Ребята!* 
*С Днём рождения!*

*ElenaS*, :flower: 
Леночка, ты настоящая литературная фея, твои посты интересны и познавательны, продолжай, пожалуйста в том же духе!
*Марья*, :flower: 
 Марина, когда читаю твои сообщения, почему- то всегда вспоминаю образ Хозяйки Медной Горы - прекрасной девы в зеленых одеждах, которая способна как показать мастеру нужный камень и озолотить его, так и наказать того, кто потревожил ее покой. Восторгаюсь твоими знаниями народных традиций и мудрости народной. 
*insuminka*, :flower: 
Инна, я всегда восхищаюсь твоей толерантностью. Ты очень тактична и приветлива, оставайся такой же доброжелательной и отзывчивой.
*Donald*, :br: 
Дима! Лопаюсь от зависти (белой, конечно же), когда читаю посты девчёнок, которые познакомились с тобой в Новосибирске. Как бы хотелось хотя бы одним глазком посмотреть на то, как мужчина Сам готовит пирог :Aga: . Все твои посты настолько позитивны и интересны, что после прочтения я всегда получаю заряд бодрости и чудесного настроения. Спасибо тебе за это огромное и… ПИШИ ЧАЩЕ!!!
Ребята, желаю Вам, от всего сердца, чтобы сбылись ваши самые заветные мечты! :Ok: 
Девочкам хочу подарить море цветов, каждая пусть выбирает, что ей по душе:

А Диме дарю свою коллекцию крымских вин, я знаю, что на тебя произвели впечатление фотографии с южного берега, вот винца попробуешь и точно не сможешь отказаться от летней Тамадеи:


*Удачи, Вам, ребята!*  :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я оказывается пропустила день рождения Леночки - ElenaS Стыдно...:cool:
Леночка, пусть рядом с вами будет всегда  ангелы-хранители, твой и твоего бэбика
[IMG]http://*********ru/570895.gif[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/559631.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
insuminka - Инна, с днём рождения! Почаще радуй нас своим присутствием![IMG]http://*********ru/564751.gif[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*insuminka,* 
Инночка, *с Днём рождения!*

Пусть у Изюминки у нашей
В душе и в доме - счастье полной чашей!!! 
И хоть работаешь ты в греческом ресторане, в твой День рождения подарю тебе чуточку экзотики - побудь немножко Клеопатрой:biggrin::

----------


## Djazi

*Марина, Дима, Леночка _ElenaS, insuminka_
Инночка, с Днём рождения!*
Ой, сколько именинников у нас! А я что-то в последнее время не успеваю читать наш форум... И поэтому поздравляю наших именинников с таким большим опозданием.
*Пусть в день рожденья вашего
Тепло родных согреет.
А с ним не страшно ничего,
Хоть снег летит, хоть ветер веет!
Под звон хрустального бокала,
Шипенье сладкого вина
Вас с днем рожденья поздравляю,
Желаю счастья и добра.
*

----------


## insuminka

> insuminka,
> Инночка, с Днём рождения!
> 
> Пусть у Изюминки у нашей
> В душе и в доме - счастье полной чашей!!!
> И хоть работаешь ты в греческом ресторане, в твой День рождения подарю тебе чуточку экзотики - побудь немножко Клеопатрой:


Спасибище, Леночка, всегда мечтала побыть в образе Клеопатры, вот только тело подводило, а тут...вуаля, абра-кадабра...и всё... худая и красивая.

Чего только в День рождения не произойдёт, чудеса, да и только! :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Где-то о-очень далеко, наверное, спит Дима-Дональд. А я попробую успеть его поздравить ещё 28 апреля по Киеву.

*Бесстрашного гладиатора Коллизея Праздника поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!*

*Желаю тебе реализации самых НАПОЛЕОНОВСКИХ ПЛАНОВ и ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ВСЕХ ЖЕЛАНИЙ!!!*


И ещё есть у меня одно пожелание для такого дипломатичного и благородного Человека-Праздника: 
*Дима, пускай Жизнь бесконечно дарит тебе Личный Праздник Души с самыми дорогими и близкими людьми!* 



*Здоровья, света, гармонии, успеха и финансовой возможности оценить все РАДОСТИ ЖИЗНИ:wink:!!!*

----------


## manja

*Инуль с днем рожденья тебя...*

Я настроилась поздравлять тебя завтра а сейчас увидела что твой день рожденья сегодня..
пусть для тебя цветет весна...Посмотри кругом такая крастота....
будь счастливой ...и этой весной и следующей и еще много много лет...
[IMG]http://*********ru/563717m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## insuminka

Ура, Манюня, ты меня поздравила, а то я уже серчала,подумала, что ты меня забыла.:frown: Спасибо!!!!, осталось пол часа и всё... Почему всё хорошее так быстро проходит?!:wink:

----------


## Курица

*insuminka*,

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ,хоть и с небольшим опозданием, с Днем рождения!
Вот ты пишешь:



> Спасибище, Леночка, *всегда мечтала побыть в образе Клеопатры,* вот только тело подводило, а тут...вуаля, абра-кадабра...и всё... худая и красивая.
> 
> Чего только в День рождения не произойдёт, чудеса, да и только!


п о э т о м у      ж е л а ю : 

Пусть будет всегда прекраснен  лик твой!
А также строен стан твой!
Речи твои пусть будут также умны, как светлы мысли твои,
О дитя природы, о *insuminka*!!!

Мечтай только о возвышенном и прекрасном!
И усердствуй в этом, дабы мечты твои превратились в реальность!
Славен путь того, кто трудится!
Счастье в руках того , кто верит в счастье!

И - пожалуйста, Боже- БОЛЬШЕ-никаких падающих с высоты колонок, стоек микрофонов и прочих экстремальных испытаний для нашей именинницы!!!:wink:

----------


## Масяня

а сегодня день рождения у моего сынули - это раз!

*МИШУТА  - СЫНОК, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя поздравляет вся семья.*
А ещё день рождения у человека, которая редко бывает во всех темах, но зато прочно обосновалась в кабинете культработников и в школе бабок ёжек

*Людмила Радченко* 

 С днём рождения и тебя повторяем все любя!

----------


## zizi

> осталось пол часа и всё... Почему всё хорошее так быстро проходит?!:wink:


Не проходит! Не дадим так быстро пройти!:biggrin:

 Инна, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Людмила Радченко

[IMG]http://***************.ru/bd/2007/11/16/3fdf90ed190237043a7e29e34f7105b8.jpg[/IMG]

Поздравляю тебя, дорогая!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сильва

*insuminka*,
 Инночка, прости нас, забывчивых!!!  С Днём рождения!!!
*Людмила Радченко*,  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Желаю удачи!

----------


## bulya

*insuminka*

*Инна - "сильна вода". 
Хороша, умна, тверда. 
Тратит деньги не напрасно, 
И в хозяйстве все прекрасно. 
Никогда не подведет, 
В доме чистоту блюдет. 
Мать хорошая, жена 
Остроумная она. 
А вчера был День Рождения
Нашей несравненной Инны. 
Поздравленья принимай 
И свой имидж не меняй! 
* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


*Людмила Радченко*

*Ах, Людочка, ну что сказать 
Тебе в рождение твое? 
Терпенья лишь пожелать, 
Чтоб было тихим бытие, 
Чтоб муж любимый ублажал, 
И все, что хочешь, покупал, 
И чтобы был как верный пес 
И чаще милой розы нес! 
Гнездо уютным станет пусть, 
И пусть тебя покинет грусть, 
И пусть минуют все ненастья, 
А слезы будут лишь от счастья!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*
Масяня, поздравляю Мишутку с Днём рождения!
*
*Будь счастлив, Миша!
Будь всеми уважаем и любим 
И Ангелом своим всю жизнь храним!*  :015:  :062:

----------


## Donald

*Масяня*,
С Днем рождения сыночки! Пусть растет большой! (или вырос уже?) Короче, говоря пусть растет на радость родителям и и женщинам!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Масяня*,



> пусть растет на радость родителям и и женщинам!
> __________________


а я добавлю: 
И будет для них не только радостью, но и гордостью:wink: :Ok:  :Aga: !!!

----------


## Марья

*Масяня*,
Светуль, с сыночкой тебя!!!  :flower:  и все...даже не знаю - чего пожелать...какой-то ком к горлу подкатывает... Пусть у него в жизни ВСЕ сложится!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Марья*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
*Donald*,
*bulya*,


Спасибо огромное!!!  Надеюсь, что наши пожелания, да богу в уши, и добавят ума разума моему 19 летнему студенту!!!




> какой-то ком к горлу подкатывает


Маринка, это от избытка чувств, или что другое? Поделись предчувствиями...

----------


## Марья

> Маринка, это от избытка чувств


только от переизбытка... вспомнила наши с тоой недавние разговоры...:smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ВСЕМ СПАСИБОЗА ВНИМАНИЕ!
УШЛА В АСТРАЛ ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ СВОЕГО АНГЕЛА С МОИМ ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Как грицца и поётся...
Живи спокойно, страна, 
Я у тИбя всего одна...

----------


## Анатольевна

*pypss*,
Оля!!! Вот если бы ты прописала свой день рождения у себя в профиле, то не пришлось бы нам намЯкивать...
Возвращайся из астрала, потому что я 
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/536089m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

*insuminka*
С Днём рождения Инна!!!!!!! Пусть твои глаза сияют частьем каждый день год за годом!!!![img]http://s16.******info/0b703195fe79f9f7ee53b228232d1f78.gif[/img] пусть жизнь твоя будет как струя шоколадного фонтана [img]http://s13.******info/142abbee9ec14dd8cb5f2e7d82e3c174.gif[/img]

----------


## Масяня

*pypss*,


Олька, мы ведущие, знакомы с интуицией, но с астрологией наверняка, мало кто дружит!!!
Поэтому спасибо тебе за то, что благодаря твоему ангелу мы теперь знаем: 
29 апреля у *pypss*,


ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

Поздравляю!!!

P/S/ девчёнки и мальчишки, ну поставьте в профили свои днюхи, хоть без года, и мы никогда не забудем поздравить всех всех - всех!

----------


## Ладушка

*pypss*,
 Моя  подруга с заячьми ушками!!! Поздравляю тебя!!!
Пусть крепнет, моя хорошая,  та самая невидимая ниточка что связывает нас. 
С днём рождения тебя!
Успеха тебе и благополучия! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/561688.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Олечка, милая моя девочка! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/575000m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Сегодня радость у тебя в глазах,

А на лице - улыбка и веселье,

Ты вправе этот день назвать своим,

Ведь этот день - ДЕНЬ ТВОЕГО РОЖДЕНЬЯ!

Желаю счастья лишь земного,

Чтоб было радости не счесть,

Любви желаю много-много,

Чтоб не терялось то,что есть!

Улыбок, шуток, слез от смеха,

А все плохое в пух и прах.

Во всем желаю я успеха

Пусть будет так и только так!!!!

----------


## Анюша

*pypss*,
С Днем тебя твоего рождения!!!! Не маскируйся, мы тебя все равно узнаем!!!! Удивительная манера общения .... желаю тебе получать море удовольствия каждый день от общения с приятными тебе людьми, а так же ежедневных сюрпризов, которые приводили бы тебя в дикий детский восторг!!!! :Vah: 

Людмила Радченко,
 С днем Рождения!!! солнышка в душе и в глазах, и пусть от этого солнышка расцветает все в твоей жизни и вокруг тебя!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Олечка ! Пупсик,дорогой и любимый!* 
*От души поздравляю и предлагаю тебе самой себе сделать подарок- очередную поездку в Песчаное на крымскую встречу 2009!* *Люблю! Жду! Надеюсь на встречу!*

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Анюша*,
 :biggrin:Да я и не маскировалась - просто ....так получилось...ЖИТИЕ МОЕ-  ПАКИ-ПАКИ, ИЖЕ ХЕРУВИМЫ!

:tongue:В голове сейчас крутится очень...необычное описание моего сегодняшнего состояния...
Как-то на одном митинге-петинге один "выдающийся полит.деятель" местного разливУ сказанул у микроХВон, шо в воду ...дунул 
СОЦИАЛИЗМ- (многозначительная паузища!..и...) - ЭТО ПРОМЕЖДУ ТРУДОМ И КАПИТАЛОМ!
Так вот я себя сегодня ощущаю именно в роли соцЬЯлизЬму :Vah: kuku :Aga: 
ПРОМЕЖДУ ВЕЛИКИХ ТРУЖЕНИКОВ МАРЬИ, ДИМЫЧА-дональда, Узюмки и КАПИТАЛОМ в лице КИРКОРОВА (30.04)..
И шо енто на меня нашло?
 как грицца" если  разгорор - выскажись, а если хочешь ...сделать виписку - то выпиМшись"

----------


## Pugachiha

*pypss*,
Олечка, поздравляю тебя и твоего Ангела с Днюхой!!! Продолжай фонтанировать, бурлить, юморить, искромётничать, зажигать... :Vah: 



Олечка, спасибо отдельное за посылочку на почте

----------


## julia2222

*pypss*, :flower: 

*Оленька!*
*С Днём рождения!*
Будь всегда такой же весёлой, неугомонной юморной и непредсказуемой. Ты появляешься всегда “зненацька” :Aga:  разряжаешь обстановку и точно так же исчезаешь. Ты обладаешь мощнейшим зарядом положительной энергетики, некоторые твои фразы стали девизом моей жизни, СПАСИБО тебе за это. :Ok:  Желаю тебе всего самого доброго!

А это моя фотография после 4-х дней, проведённых в Поздравлялке:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ДОРОГИЕ МОИ!
СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!
звиняйтЭ - глючит комп - не могу каждого персонально чмокнуть в монитор! - ВЫБИВАЕТ!!!




> А это моя фотография после 4-х дней, проведённых в Поздравлялке


Юльчонок, таки сбили-свалили днюхи кошака с когтей!
так ведь у нас тельцов девиз "Ешь, пей, веселись и с друзьями поделись"!

----------


## Сильва

*pypss*,
 Не поняла, мы что, что-то не знали?!!!!!
Оленька, Пупсик, С Днюхой!kisskisskiss

----------


## Лина М.

*pypss*,
 Оля, ух ты!...... У ТЕБЯ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ???
ПРАЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!! Когда я пришла на форум, то сразу твои посты бросились в глаза. Думаю: класс! Народ собрался на форуме то шо надо!
И очень запомнилось высказывание о том, что ты любишь людей (как-то не пишется "клиентов") такими, какие они есть, и независимо от их доходов, положения, уровня и тп. стараешься стать "своей", говорить на одном языке, дать ощущение праздника.... Это очень здорово! Это правильно.  :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*pypss*,
 Напишу хоть и не так  нарядно...
От всей души поздравляю!!! :br:

----------


## swinging

*pypss*,
Оля!
Поздравляю с днём рождения!

Это тебе



Здоровья, успехов и 

Удачи!

----------


## KAlinchik

*pypss*,
 Олечка!Зайчик наш золотой! я когда сейчас зашла в поздравлялку и увидела, как тут тебя хеппибездят, выдала в голос фразу " Ух ты!"
так и общаясь с тобой, каждый раз хочется ее же,родимую, и произносить: " УХ ТЫЫЫЫЫ!" твое чувство юмора- это нечто!!!
Оль, ты настолько яркая индивидуальность, что как в той песне, хоть прячься, хоть не прячься, все равно тебя я......пРоздравляю!!!
от души желаю всего самого наилучшего и исполнения всех мечт!:wink: :flower:

----------


## Марья

*pypss*,
ой, а я? а как же я???? чуууууть не пропустиииилаааааа... :Vah: 

Олечка, с Днем рождения тебя!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Не устаю восхищаться твоим чувством юмора, твоим позитивом!!! Когда ты на форуме, то поневоле начинаешь улыбаться - какая бы проблема не обсуждалась!!! Оставайся ВСЕГДА с нами и оставайся всегда ТАКОЙ - без тебя наш форум был бы гораздо бледнее.... беднее..скучнее...

----------


## naatta

*pypss*,
 Оленька-Пупсеныш!!!!
Зайчонок ты наш зеленоухий!!!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!! :flower: 
Самое главное - не растеряй своего чудесного, фирменного присутствия духа!!!
Пусть побольше будет у тебя здоровья, чтобы могла ты и дальше хохмить и веселиться, и приводить нас в чувство детского щенячьего восторга, в которое мы приходим, прочитав твои посты!!! :Aga: :biggrin:kiss

----------


## maxcimum

Оль, ну мне уже никаких словей не досталося: и про чуйство уморы, тьфу ты, юмора, и про оптимизьм и про все остальное... 

Ты самый неординарный участник форума, оставайся такой же неповторимой и выдавай свои перлы почаще. С днем варенья!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Светика-Масяню-маму  поздравляю с днем рождения сынули! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Олюшка. Котенка моя дорогая с заичьими ушами. 
Люблю тебя за каждую буковку (потому что не всегда все слово понимаю целиком:biggrin:),
за твою выдержку и душевную стойкость!

жму каждую твою

[IMG]http://*********ru/540191.jpg[/IMG]

 и какими бы способами ты не шифровалась для меня ты всегда

[IMG]http://*********ru/538143.jpg[/IMG]

 :Aga:  белая и пушистая!  :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

*Оля поздравляю с днем рождения!
*
*Тебе сказать хочу сейчас, ты мир улыбкой озаряешь,
Теплом сердечным, добротой, меня на стих сей вдохновляешь,
Я пожелать хочу тебе, в прекрасный день, твой день рожденья,
Что б было много доброты, а так же, радости, веселья,

Желаю счастья, кучу денег, веселья бочку, жить до ста,
Не быть знакомой с сожаленьем, хандрой, еще бы лет полста,
И будь всегда, самой собой, душевной, каплю озорной,
Чтоб освещала мир людской, своей небесной красотой.*

----------


## Volodя

_Пупсик... У тя шо, денюха???... Та шо мне не казала ?:biggrin:_
*pypss*,
Поздравляю с днём счастья! Да-да...счастья!!! Потому, что в этот день случилось преогромное счастье-в этот день появились ВЫ! Желаю Вам всегда оставаться такой весёлой, такой здоровой и такой же счастливой, как в этот день!!! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

*pypss*,
 Самый загадочный персонаж нашего форума, Оленька, принимай и от меня поздавления! Желаю тебе уже наконец рассекретиться и блистать на страницах форума и в вашем местном, а может и стольном шоу бизнесе! И хватит дипломы строчить уже!!!! В общем - легко и приятно жить , да конечно не тужить!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Donald

*pypss*,
 Оленька! Пусть Счастье - БУДЕТ!!! И ты будешь в ЁМ!!! Поздравляю!

----------


## Оляшка

*pypss*,
 Оля, я тоже присоединяюсь! С днём рождения!
С днем рожденья поздравляю 
И от всей души желаю: 
Счастья, радости, добра, 
Быть веселою всегда, 
Что задумано – исполнить, 
Жизнь прекрасна – это помнить, - 
Улыбаться, долго жить, 
Людям радость приносить!  :016:  :069:  :br:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*И ЕЩЁ ПОДАРКИ !!!*

----------


## Donald

*Анатольевна*,
Инесса, а так-же все, кто связан с танцем хоть как-нить - ВСЕХ проздравляю с Днем ТАНЦА!!! Кто не в курсях - 29 апреля!  :Aga:

----------


## Марья

> ВСЕХ проздравляю с Днем ТАНЦА!!! Кто не в курсях - 29 апреля!


ух ты - какой классный праздник!!! От всей души поздравляю всех своих знакомых любимых танцоров - Инессу (Анатольевна), Леночку (Медведик), Олю (О-ля-ля) и ее дочку Аню (солистку тюменского ансамбля танца "Элит-Данс"), ну и, конечно Дима, тебя как ведущего солиста такого минитанцевального коллектива. Ну и себя тоже поздравляю, как участницу кардебалета - Дыдым-то я танцевала на новосибирском вокзале...:biggrin:

----------


## dushca kompanii

Оля я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ДРУЗЬЯ МОИ РОДНЫЕ! 
СПАСИБО!
Вы не представляете, как мне пррррриятно читать ваши пррраздравления!
Сразу самаоценка взлетела до небес! Теперь осталось только за малым - материализовать свой статус "звЯздунки"...путём озеленения тарифа
УПСССС! ИК! Мне больше не наливать!



> И хватит дипломы строчить уже!!!!


Ребят. вы не поверите!
Сижу целый день на офисе - под градусом "куняю"
И своим дипломникам работы подгоняю!
МАМА МИЯ! ХОТЬ БЫ РОДНОГО МАТЕРНОГО СЛОВЦА НЕ ВСТАВИТЬ - ЗАВТРА ЗАЩИТА!

----------


## Абюл45

pypss?Оленька,поздравляю с днем рожденья,желаю счастья в личной жизни,ПУХ!!!
 Здоровья,счастья и удачи,поправляйся коньячком и не падай  пятачком!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Вета

*ОЛЕЧКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*

----------


## Абюл45

> ВСЕХ проздравляю с Днем ТАНЦА!!! Кто не в курсях - 29 апреля!


 ...танцуют все... :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Олька, Пупсёныш мой дорогой!* 
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!*
Ты чудо, ты прелесть, могу заявить со всей ответственностью! Потому что посчастливилось тебя лицезреть :smile: Я тебе желаю всего-всего и большого- большого! :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/525865.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/584232.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/532009.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А ещё мне очень стыдно и я стесняюсь спросить.... Ну ладно, глубоко вздохнула ..... А кто такая *Людмила Радченко* :Oj:

----------


## Уралочка

Ну что такое, а?! ну опять!!!:eek: Я не слишком покраснела?!Стыдно в очередной раз :Oj: :cool:Как всегда во время...., меня скоро по  :Jopa:  надо будет воспитывать, чтобы по чаще заглядывала на форум и внимательнее была:wink:

*pypss,ОЛЕНЬКА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*
*Всё самое лучшее только для тебя!!! А будет именно так, я узнавала!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

> ...танцуют все...



Я ТРЕБУЮ ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ БАНКЕТА!!!:biggrin:

С праздником самых подвижных и весёлых :Aga: 

Надеюсь, все знают в каком месте нужно сгибать колени:eek:, когда звучит музыка:biggrin:
А кто знает - того и поздравляю :Aga:  :flower: :

----------


## sokolixa

Я присоединяюсь ко всем пРАздРА вляющим!
*pypss*
Оля, ХЭППИ БЁЗДЭЙ ТУ Ю!

[IMG]http://*********ru/197676.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/482792.jpg[/IMG]

B]Людмила Радченко[/B]
Желаю много-много счастья!

[IMG]http://*********ru/237099.gif[/IMG]

Пусть твой ангел всегда тебя охраняет!

[IMG]http://*********ru/241716.gif[/IMG]

*Масяня*
Поздравляю с Днём рождения твоего сыночка - Мишутку!
Пусть у него всё сложится и получится!


[IMG]http://*********ru/135742.gif[/IMG]

А всеХ танцующих (и не очень) - с Днём Танца!
Ур-р-ра, товарищи! Это вам:

[IMG]http://*********ru/305458.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Олю-pypssа* поздравляю!
Счастья и любви желаю, 
Чтобы баксы колосились,
Все дипломы защитились,
Уши с хвостиком торчком 
И по жизни всё пучком!!!
*Олечка! С Днём рождения!!!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Лето, лагерь,  Крым, Песчаное,
Наша встреча не случайная.
Стала ты совсем родной,
Человек мой дорогой.
Ты – умна, красноречива,
Мыслишь мудро и красиво,
Ты открыта, ты щедра,
Безгранично ты добра.
Вдумчива, скромна, надежна,
И скажу без лести ложной – 
Сердце сына покорила,
Ольга наша, Пупсик милый!
Я судьбу благодарю,
что мы встретились в Крыму.
Пожелать хочу к тому же
Обожанья дочкой, мужем
Будь Судьбою ты хранима,
близкими боготворима.
Счастья, радости, побед,
Ярких, славных, долгих лет!*

----------


## bulya

*Оля-pypss,с Днем рождения!
*
*Будь здоровой, Олечка! 
Будь счастливой, Олечка! 
Чтобы бед – нисколечко, 
Чтоб мечты – сбылись. 
Чтоб любить – до донышка, 
Чтоб смеялось солнышко 
И желанной долюшкой 
Обернулась жизнь!*

----------


## Колесо

*Олю-pypssа,* с днем рождения!
Счастья,радости,везенья!!!
Будь для нас всегда такой:
Юморной и озорной!!! :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

Олька_pypss!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Как бы тебе ухи отодрать, чтобы ещё длиннее стали?:wink:
Поздравляю, желаю не терять чувства оптимизма, справедливости и дипломатии. Ну про чувство юмора молчу, оно у тебя врождённое, по- моему. Твои посты заряжают таким позитивом :Ok: 
Здоровья тебе, счастья и увлекательных встреч с коллегами. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/537121m.jpg[/IMG]

*ДОРОГОЙ ПУПСИК,ОЛЬГА!!!
С дНЕМ ТВОЕГО ПОЯВЛЕНИЯ НА СВЕТ Я ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ!!!*
Надеюсь. они счастливы от общения с тобой???
Живи долго и счастливо, пусть близкие не обижают, окружающие ценят.Балуй Форум своим присутствием почаще. а??????????????? :Aga:

----------


## manja

*Ольчик и я тоже хочу тебя поздравить ...*
ты светлый и прекрасный человечек...
так мечтаю познакомиться и встретиться с тобой однажды...
Для меня ты одна из звезд нашего форума...
Не похожая на других и особенная по своему....
будь счастливой, ладно?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

И я присоедитняюсь к поздравлениям!!!

Оля!!  С Днем рождения!!!   

Мечтаю познакомиться ЛИЧНО!!! Чувство юмора - суперррр!!! :wink:

Всего хорошего, вкусного, яркого, стильного, модного, красивого, нежного и сексуального!!!  

 :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Donald*,
*Марья*,
Ой, спасибо! Димк, у тибе, смотрю, праздник за праздником! Ты там живой ещё, праздничный наш? :016: 
Я праздник отметила как полагается: сходила на концерт (кому-то же пришло в голову организовать) шоу-балетов, работающих в кабаках и на банкетах. Эмоции были от откровенно плювательных до полного восторга. И был лёгкий перекос в сторону восточных танцев...:wink:




> От всей души поздравляю всех своих знакомых любимых танцоров - Инессу (Анатольевна), Леночку (Медведик), Олю (О-ля-ля) и ее дочку Аню (солистку тюменского ансамбля танца "Элит-Данс"), ну и, конечно Дима, тебя как ведущего солиста такого минитанцевального коллектива. Ну и себя тоже поздравляю, как участницу кардебалета - Дыдым-то я танцевала на новосибирском вокзале...


А ещё надо поздравить Марину - *zizi*, и по-моему, Иринка Бафф тоже хореограф.
 :052:  :062:  :051:  :050:

----------


## Irishka

*pypss*,
 Рупсик! Олечка! С днем рождения, дорогая! Счастья тебе немеренно!!!!



Ребята! С днем танца! И пусть вам ничего не мешает танцевать!
Потанцуем?

----------


## optimistka17

> Потанцуем?


*Кто девушке платит, тот её и танцует*... Так кажется говорят?

----------


## Irishka

Упссс... Оказывается, Ольчик, такая открытка у тебя уже есть, получай другую-

----------


## Медведик

*Оля-pypss*

Я успеваю...... только приехала от родителей)))
ОЛЯЯЯЯЯЯ с Днём рожденииияяяяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!!!
Пусть искромётный юмор, радостное настроение и ощущеия предвкушения всегда будут с тобой!!!! Счасть, здоровья, любви и мира!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Пупс-это звучит гордо!!!Пупс=Прекрасная Успешная Праздничная Сердешная!!С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! :flower:

----------


## Петровна

pypss,лучше поздно, чем никогда...

Оленька, человек мой дорогой, подружка моя "палаточная" ,

 Пусть жизнь подстраивается под твои ​желания !

----------


## Иринка 11

*День Первомая
Собой открывает
Летних прогулок
Сезон, пикников.
Именно с этим
Мы вас поздравляем!
К летним походам
Всегда будь готов!*

----------


## Уралочка

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ , ВСЕХ!!!!!!!*

*Примите наши поздравленья
В прекрасный, яркий, майский день!
Пусть будет ваше настроение
Всегда цветущим, как сирень,
Пусть будет жизнь прекрасна ваша,
И дети счастливы всегда,
Пусть дом ваш будет полной чашей!
Удачи, счастья и добра!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, ВСЕХ!!! МИР! ТРУД! МАЙ! ВЫШЕ ФЛАГИ ПОДНИМАЙ!!!

  От души вас поздравляю
  С молодым звенящим Маем.
  Пусть он будет самым светлым
  Самым добрым и приветным!!! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Первомайские лозунги
*Молодое поколение, наверное, уже забыло, что в начале мая в нашей стране принято надувать шарики, гладить флаги и рисовать транспаранты, чтобы с ними идти и митинговать. И если вы не хотите прийти на митинг с пустыми руками, рекомендуем вам написать на кумаче такие вот лозунги: 
Техногенные катастрофы на службу человечеству! 

«Газпром», ваше дело - труба! 

Пятилетку – в школу! 

Поэты, размер не имеет значения! 

Догоним и перегоним 20 литров спирта! 

Требуем повышения градуса! 

«Фабрики звезд» - рабочим! 

Каждому россиянину по «Дому-2» к 2010 году! 

Каждому студенту пофигу! 

Все на борьбу с Александром Карелиным! 

Добьемся с Владимиром Кличко! 

Органы власти на пересадку!


*Парадокс исправленный историей* 
Я благодарен эре коммунизма, 
А в День Труда не может быть иначе! 
И не ору про крах капитализма, 
Я – гегемон… на тёщиной, блин, даче!


*МАЁВКА!* 
Что такое - Первомай ? 
Просто - пей, да наливай? 
День трудящихся? Да бросьте! 
От работы - ломит кости! 
Это праздник тунеядцев! 
Тех, что спиться не боятся. 
На природу прут толпой 
Прихватив друзей с собой! 
Едут в горы и в леса 
В мае ведь везде - краса! 
На рыбалку, на охоту... 
(Где здесь мысли про работу?) 
Взяв - мясца и пол литровку 
Брысь от к*о*мпа, на МАЁВКУ!

_Все материалы с шуточного портала_

----------


## Крымчанка

Солнечный Крым шлёт свои поздравления с Первомаем! 
Пусть всегда у всех будет работа, приносящая радость и материальное удовлетворение! Удачи всем!
С уважением! Крымчанка зоя

----------


## optimistka17

*Сильве по случаю дня рождения посвящается
*

*Не так давно мы в Харькове встречались
Стихами Светы дружно восхищались
Для каждого нашла особые слова
Как будто ночью ты ни капли не спала

А на банкете бабою Ягой
Была ты искрометною такой
Тебя ведь сразу не смогли узнать
И кто отсутствует пытались посчитать

В Полтове ты ,конечно же, звезда
Сияй, свети и дальше ты тогда
А в день рожденья пожелаю счастья
Пусть первомай уносит все ненастья.*

----------


## Irishka

Первомай шагает по планете!
Вот по просторам интернета шагают колонны демонстрантов. Возглавляет колонну отряд форумчан МСКовцев!!! Ура форумчанам! УРРРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯ!!!
  С праздником вас, дорогие мои коллеги! Пусть весна поселится в ваших душах!

----------


## Медведик

*Сильвочка! Светик!!! С Днём рожденья)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Желаю тебе СОХРАНИТЬ всё что имеешь. Ты счастлиая Женщина, Мама, ты уважаемая и помогающая, ты искренняя и активная, ты кропотливая и неунывающая! Пусть у тебя всё будет ХОРОШО...и даже лучше ;)))*

----------


## KainskCherry

[IMG]http://*********ru/561742.gif[/IMG]
Дорогой и светлый житель Позитива,С Днем Рождения!!!Урррраааааааааа!!!!С Днем Рожденья Светочка поздравляем,любя!!!!
Сильвочка,пусть все буде хорошо,просто замечательно!
Человек наш дорогой,милый,обаятельный!
Не знакомы мы в реале,но хочу вот,что сказать,
Краше нашей Светы в мире и добрее-не сыскать!!!
Рады мы тебя поздравить,
Даже выпьем за тебя!
В твой сегодня светлый праздник,стоя,Сильва,за тебя!!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Кхе-кхе...

ДАрАгие форумчане!!!
Вместе весело шагай, дружно встретим Первомай!!!!!



ДИтям - мороженое, бабе - цветы, а каждому форумчанину и каждой форумчанке - достойную оплату!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/146523.jpg[/IMG]

Да поБОЛЬше, поБОЛЬШЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/486299.jpg[/IMG]

Всем - копать, копать и - НАКОПАТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Всех с праздником!! УР-Р-Р-Р-А-А-А, ТОВАРИЩИ-И-И-И!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

Сильва - Светланка. тёзка моя. С днём рождения тебя, с Первомаем. (эх, богата форумская диаспора двойными праздниками - ты - не исключение.

Поэтому громче вдвойне 

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЕ!!!

Пожелаю тебе  побольше встреч вживую с РЕАЛьными людьми!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Сильва*

Светлана, в такой день на ум приходит только одно пожелание:
ВЕСНЫ тебе (во всём, всегда!!!) и ТРУДА (лёгкого, радостного, желанного, приносящего моральное и материальное удовлетворение)!



И - ЛЮБВИ-И-И-И-И - МНОГО-О-О-О-О!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## dushca kompanii

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!БУДЬ ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ КРАСИВОЙ-И СОБОЙ И ДУШОЙ.БУДЬ ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ СЧАСТЛИВОЙ-И ЗИМОЙ И ВЕСНОЙ.НЕ СКЛОНЯЙСЯ РЯБИНОЙ,КОЛЬ НАСТУПИТ БЕДА,БУДЬ ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ ЛЮБИМОЙ В ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ И ВСЕГДА!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Светлана, с днем рождения!*

_Счастья и радости Вам, здоровья и благодатного весеннего обновления,
хорошего настроя в грядущее и мира, полной насыщенной интересными делами жизни!
Оставайтесь на долгие годы молодой, красивой, любознательной!
Успехов Вам во всем!_ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## черника

Светлана! С Днём Рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Люби, цвети, живи и радуй,
Дари, храни, терпи, борись,
Не плачь и не проси награды,
И жизнь прожить не торопись.
Беги и падай, поднимайся,
Цени, держи, не отпускай.
Ни на секунду не сдавайся.
Прощай, заботься, согревай.
Проблем не бойся, ошибайся.
Решай, планируй и мечтай,
Стремись, старайся, добивайся,
Но никогда не отступай.
Не разменяй себя по мелочам,
И прошлым дорожи, и настоящим,
И чтобы жизнь твоя, как ужин при свечах
Дарила счастья аромат пьянящий!!!

Самого тебе, Светланка, доброго,
Сбудутся пусть все твои мечты,
Все, что сердцу бесконечно дорого – 
От судьбы, как дар, получишь ты! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*optimistka17*, 
*Медведик*,
*KainskCherry*,
*Масяня*,
*sokolixa*,
*dushca kompanii*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*черника*,
Спасибо большое за поздравления! Всех приглашаю в 12.00 в "Позитив", накрываю для всех поляну!

----------


## sokolixa

> Всех приглашаю в 12.00 в "Позитив", накрываю для всех поляну!
> __________________


Спасибо, будем непременно!

----------


## KainskCherry

Чуем алкоголь,будем все в полном составе!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

*Светлана! Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!* 

*Пусть у тебя будет много денег и не будет границ. Желаю тебе однажды безумной и страстной весной выпить шампанского в Париже. Шокировать аборигенов на пляже в Бейруте. Прогуляться среди безумной красоты Норвежских фьордов. Жить так, как хочется только тебе. Жить так, как другие боятся даже мечтать.*

----------


## lezi

Сильва
Светлана,поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!
Желаю я ,не знать печали,
Чтоб другом был веселый смех,
И что бы в жизни спутниками были,
Здоровье,счастье и успех!!!!!

----------


## Оляшка

*Сильва*,
 Светлана!
С днем рождения, с днем рождения!
Принимай же :016:  :015:  :016:  поздравления!
И хоть слышим мы подчас -
Праздник этот старит нас, -
Мы отбросим эту грусть,
Пусть рождение будет, пусть!
И несет нам праздник этот
В зимний холод - солнце лета!
В день печальный - настроенья!
В неудачный день - веселья!
В день тоски - друзей желанных,
Поздравлений долгожданных
И побед в делах и спорах,
Новых встреч и песен новых!
Счастья на 100 лет вперед,
Жизни светлой без забот!

----------


## Колесо

*Свету - Сильву* с днем рожденья,
Ей желаю,без сомненья,
Быть всегда такой как есть:
Её плюсов нам не счесть!
Симпотична и умна, и приветлива она!
Многими талантами наделена от Бога,
Право,на Земле таких,совсем-совсем немного!!!

Светочка, с днем рождения!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> Когда женщине подрезают крылья, она начинает летать на метле.


Сильва, желаю чтоб размах твоих крыльев не оставлял никому шансов на подрезание... 
А стиль "на метле" иногда в реальной жизни чертовски привлекателен! 
Вот например, такая Сильва-чертовка:biggrin:...

----------


## alevtino4ka



----------


## eva-prazdnik

Из сети, но мне так понравилось!

Леди Май

Словно юная богиня,
Хоть для конкурса снимай,
К нам в салатовом бикини
Гордо вышла леди Май.

Под лазурною косынкой
Солнцем волосы горят.
Тонкой вешней паутинкой
Сшит красавицы наряд.

Пусть пока она одета
Только в лёгкое бельё,
Но к приходу сэра Лето
Будет платье у неё.

Май листвой заизумрудит
Пышный, новый туалет,
Белым кружевом на груди
Пустит яблоневый цвет.

Не скупясь, добавит в зелень
Ярких красок хоровод,
Ароматами сирени
Щедро в воздухе плеснёт.

Дышит нежностью природа,
Сердцу хочется любить.
Разве Май мужского рода?
Ерунда, не может быть!

----------


## bulya

*Сильва - Светлана! 
Светлою душою 
Вы покорили нас. 
Стишок позвольте небольшой 
Вам посвятить сейчас. 
Светить всегда, светит везде - 
Нелегкий это труд. 
Пускай же люди, как к звезде, 
Постоянно к Вам идут. 
И пусть душевное тепло, 
Подаренное нам, 
Стократ вернется к Вам, назло 
Всем бедам и врагам.
*

----------


## swinging

*Сильва*,
 Светлана, с днём рождения.

Это тебе.



Удачи!

----------


## Раюшка

Светланочка, как хорошо, что я вовремя зашла в эту темку и смогу теперь без опозданий поздравить тебя с днём рождения и пожелать КРАСОТЫ - внешней, внутренней и окружающей тебя... :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Иринка 11*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
*Колесо*,
*lezi*,
*Оляшка*,
*bulya*,
*swinging*,
*Раюшка*,
Спасибо большое за поздравления! И вас с Первомаем! Подтягивайтесь в "Позитив", там гуляем вовсю. 
*eva-prazdnik*, Ленчик, мне б такое фото на сайт - и отбоя от клиентов не будет! :biggrin:

----------


## Irishka

*Сильва*,
 Светочка! С днем рождения!

----------


## Djazi

*Сильва, Поздравляю  с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

*Желаю счастья, пусть даже трудного,
Hо чтоб желанного, чтоб беспробудного,
Чтоб год был месяцем, а месяц - сутками,
Чтоб было весело, чтоб было с шутками,
Чтоб было здорово бродить по прошлому,
И чтоб грядущее не стало ношею!

Время остановить не в нашей власти.
Так пусть же будет навсегда -
Чем больше лет, тем больше счастья.

Hе считай, сколько лет,
Это всё - ерунда, для науки выдуман счёт.
Сердце бьётся во все года
Одинаково горячо!*

----------


## alevtino4ka



----------


## Уралочка

*СИЛЬВА, СВЕТЛАНОЧКА - САМАЯ СВЕТЛАЯ НА ФОРУМЕ!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

ПУСТЬ ЖЕ ИСПОЛНИТСЯ ВСЁ, ЧТО САМА СЕБЕ ПОЖЕЛАЕШЬ. ВСЁ, ЧТО УЖЕ ПОЖЕЛАЛИ НА ФОРУМЕ (к этим пожеланиям присоединяюсь и я)
_Всего самого доброго и светлого!!!_

----------


## КартинкаИр

СИЛЬВОЧКА!СВЕТОЧКА! 
От всей души поздравляю тебя С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Желаю выглядеть - отпад,
Быть самой лучшей на планете,
Чтоб за один Ваш нежный взгляд
Бросали миллион на ветер!!!
Желаю восхищать красой
Без всяких кремов, масок, гелей...
Короче, просто быть такой,
Какая ВЫ на самом деле!  :Ok: 
 :flower:

----------


## naatta

Светулька-Сильвочка!!!!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!!! :flower: 
Будь всегда здорова, светла, добра и восхитительна!!!
Будь всегда шикарнее своей любимой Сильвы!!!!
И пусть исполнятся все твои мечты!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Сильва! Светлана!* 
*С днём рождения!*
Всего самого доброго, светлого и радостного!
[IMG]http://*********ru/566869m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Да е-мое!!!Шо ж я как обычно, к замыкающим?!:frown:
Светлана!
Я от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днем твоего рождения и желаю тебе вечного майского цветения в твоей душе!
С праздником тебя! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Irishka*,
*Djazi*,
*alevtino4ka*,
*уралочка*,
*Иринка Картинка*,
*naatta*,
*Анатольевна*,
*KAlinchik*,
 девчата, всем *ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!* Мне тААААк приятно! :smile:

*Добавлено через 5 часов 30 минут*
Передаю эстафету.
*
Eva-prazdnik*, Леночка, с Днём рождения!!!

----------


## naatta

*Eva-prazdnik*
Ленуська наша дорогая!!!!
С Днем Рождения тебя!!! :flower: 
Будь всегда такой же как сейчас: милой, приветливой, красивой!!!
Пусть от твоих детских праздников детишки только пищат, а взрослые записываются к тебе в очередь!!!
Пусть удача никогда не покидает тебя!!!
И твои желания подерутся между собой, кто же исполнится раньше!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Леночка!
с днем варенья тебя!
самое главное, здоровья тебе и твоим близким!
все остальное будет, если будет здоровье!!! 
Ах,да! я ж третья, а третий тост-за любовь!
желаю тебе бесперестанно купаться в любви , окружающей тебя! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

А четвертый тост- он за мужика?
*Леночка*,- мужика бы тебе любящего на все времена ,на все века...

[img]http://s12.******info/d3c9fec437dcb8efd57c263a66de39b4.gif[/img]

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Сильва*
на мотив песни "Пусть бегут неуклюже"
как то в мой День рожденье 
Все пришли в воскресенье
шум в квартире подняли такой,
пели песни, плясали
так что стены дрожали
Уронили аквариум мой.

Припев:
накурили, насорили
и сидел я в том аду
Хорошо, что день рожденье 
Только раз в годууууу..
* С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ ТЕБЯ   СВЕТЛАНА*

----------


## Donald

*eva-prazdnik*,
Леночка! Наше Солнышко, наша Леди Праздник! С аменинами тебя! Счастья тебе, невиданного наплыва ухажеров-поклонников и непрерывного вала заказов! Ну, и  здоровья, чтоб со всем этим справиться!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Сильва*,
 Света, пусть жизнь будет, как карамелька-сосучка! Долгая и сладкая! Счастья тебе и радости столько, чтоб делиться этим со всеми! ОБНИМАЮ! Я

----------


## Масяня

> eva-prazdnik,
> Леночка! Наше Солнышко, наша Леди Праздник!



Присоединяюсь к Димкиным словам!

Ленуська - ты такая светлая, искренняя, тебя обожают детишки, взрослые и мы, форумчане!
Желаю тебе сохранить этот лучик теплоты, доброты, которого так не хватает в наше время. И будь счастливой, любимой, желанной. Простого женского счастья пусть будет в избытке!
С днём рождения!

----------


## Медведик

*eva-prazdnik*
Леночка, тёзка моя))))) ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ тебя с Днём рожденья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ты очень искренний, эмоциональный, светлый, "видящий", любящий человек!!!!! Ты необыкновенно юная и "живая"! 
Прими мои поздравления и вохищение![img]http://s16.******info/8630a6056374bbe92bb6559df628b64b.gif[/img]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Сильва*,
*naatta*,
*KAlinchik*,
*optimistka17*,
*Donald*,
*Масяня*,
*Медведик*, спасибо вам за тёплые слова!!! Ой, тосты-то какие!!! Вижу, что продолжению эстафеты Светы-Сильвочки быть:biggrin:. Вечероком в "Позитив" загляну с бутылочкой шампанского...

----------


## Ладушка

*eva-prazdnik*,
* Лена, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/525939.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Леночка поздравляю с Днем рождения!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*eva-prazdnik*,
 :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Алёнушка! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! Всего-всего и самого-самого!
Я рада знакомству с тобой!  :Aga: 
 :Oj: Надеюсь на реальную встречу!

----------


## Оляшка

*eva-prazdnik*,
 Леночка, поздравляю с Днём рождения!
Тебе желаю быть всегда
Улыбчивой и неизменно чуткой,
Ко всем внимательной,
Лукавой иногда,
Отзывчивой на дружескую шутку,
Веселой и задорно боевой,
А главное – душевной и простой.

Желаю, чтобы ОГО-ГО! 
И никогда не ОХО-ХО! 
Немного АХ! Ну, можно УХ! 
Чтобы захватывало дух. 
Конечно, чтобы было ВАУ!! 
И чтобы ФУ совсем уж мало. 
Чтоб иногда  ВОТ ЭТО ДА! 
"ВОТ ЭТО ДА!"- не ерунда, 
"НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!"- это реально, 
" ДА НУ ЕГО!"- пусть виртуально. 
ОГО! - чтоб чаще удивляло, 
"НУ ВСЁ ПИПЕЦ!"- не доставало. 
И по желанью ЭГЕ-ГЕЙ! 
А чтоб сбылось, давай, налей !!! :br:  :br:  :br:  :069:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ну, раз такое дело, гляжу, вечеринку будем начинать в полдень:biggrin:!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/340665.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*eva-prazdnik*,
*Леночка! С днём рождения!* 
Пусть немногословно, но поверь, что от всего сердца и абсолютно искренне!
[IMG]http://*********ru/549495m.jpg[/IMG] 
Самой рассудительной (ИМХО) девушке в разделе ведущих!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Анатольевна*,
Вот, как раз, только откупорили! Присоединяйся :Aga: :wink::biggrin:! 
И спасибо!

----------


## Анатольевна

*eva-prazdnik*,



> Вот, как раз, только откупорили!


Хоть здесь успела!!!:biggrin:За тебя!

----------


## Курица

_Есть женщины с особенной душою,
В них нет коварства, зависти и лжи.
В них сердце, как Вселенная, большое
И к ней навстречу с радостью спешишь.

Ты, Леночка, такая же, конечно:
Отзывчивый характер, нежный взгляд
И просто сногсшибательная внешность -
Об этом все мужчины  говорят!

Трудолюбива -  всем на удивленье,
С компьютером общаешься “на ты”.
Тебя мы поздравляем с днем рожденья,
Вещей желаем мудрых и простых:

Здоровье пусть нисколько не подводит,
Пускай в семье царят любовь и лад!
Чтоб «Еву-праздник» знали все в народе,
На лето праздников желаю 50!!!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/581238m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*eva-prazdnik*,
Леночка!!! Поздравляю!!! 
Желаю тебе в творчестве высокого полёта!
[IMG]http://*********ru/531062.jpg[/IMG]

А в жизни большой любви!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/530038.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

*Ленусик, ПОЗД-РАВ-ЛЯ-Ю! Пусть каждый день для тебя будет праздником!*

----------


## Вета

*Светлана и Леночка! Поздравляю! С Днём рожденияяяяяяяяяяяяяя!!!!*



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*ВАМ - ВСЕГО И ПОБОЛЬШЕ!!!*

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Есть женщины с особенной душою,
> В них нет коварства, зависти и лжи.
> В них сердце, как Вселенная, большое
> И к ней навстречу с радостью спешишь.




Присоединяюсь!!!  Лена!!!- поздравляю!!!  Заочно - я тебе очень симпатизирую, во многом с тобой соглачна, чувтсвуется в тебе опыт работы, профессионализм, мечтаю познакомиться!!!  

Всего тебе яркого, сладкого, ароматного и сексуального!!!





*Света  -Сильва!!  Поздравляю тебя!!!* Рада, что знаю лично, надеюсь еще на встречу, ты - супер!!!  Супер - оптимист, супер - товарищ, супер - тамада!!!


Желаю побольше работы, удачной учебы твоему сыну, новых нарядов, солнечной погоды, вкусных десертов и только приятного общения!!

----------


## Марья

*eva-prazdnik*,
ой, ой,... :Oj:  и я, и я тоже поздравляююююю!!!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## свадьба

eva-prazdnik,

[IMG]http://*********ru/645514.gif[/IMG]

----------


## syaonka

Леночка и Светлана! *По-здрав-ляю!*
Счастья!Любви!Здоровья! :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*eva-prazdnik,*

Лена, поздравляю!!!

----------


## Абюл45

*eva-prazdnik*

  Леночка,прими самые наилучшие пожелания в день рождения! Здоровья,счастья и удачи!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Саня Кэп

eva-prazdnik
Поздравляю от лица мужчин Юга России!!Счастия и здоровия,удачи и творческих взлётов!!! :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

ОЙ, я тоже ещё успеваю поздравить! 
*Леночка eva-prazdnik, от всей жуши прЯздрявляю с днем рАждения!  жИлаю всеВо самоВа светлаВа, добраВа, красиваВа, а самое главное ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мальвинка

[IMG]http://*********ru/602499m.jpg[/IMG]
eva-prazdnik[IMG]http://*********ru/591235m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

*Сильва*, *eva-prazdnik*!
Светочка! Леночка!
Девочки, с небольшим опозданием, но от чистого сердца - 
С Днем рождения вас! 
Желаю всего самого светлого!
[IMG]http://*********ru/619907m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Викоринка, а у тебя как? Сынуля с армии вернулся? Можно поздравлять маму?*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогая Леночка!
С Днем рождения! Счастья, здоровья, улыбок и цветов! 
Сегодня и всегда!

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, всех кого не поздравила, извините! С праздником, вас, хорошие! И всего всего самого хорошего вам!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*eva-prazdnik*,
*Лена, поздравляю с Днём Рождения и желаю быть человеком- праздником по жизни, а не только на работе. Здоровья,  Удачи, Счастья и Любви*

----------


## alevtino4ka

*ЭТО ТЕБЕ!!!*

----------


## Викторинка

*optimistka17*,
Да, Люда, сынуля мой вернулся! Красавец! Таки делает армия из мальчиков мужчин!
Вот и закончилось мое "мирное время"  - начинается "война": надо ему и в техникуме восстанавливатья, и что-то думать с работой...., а самое главное (для него) успеть отгулять, то что за год не отгулял. 
_Кто не был молод, тот не был глуп._ :Aga: 
У меня сейчас, как в пословице: "Один - плачет, другой - скачет". 
Зато не скучно!:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Сильва*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
 Леночка, Светланка! Простите что так поздно поздравляю, но мне простительно, у нас меняют кабели, сменили провайдера, потом затопило подвал (трубу с горячей водой прорвало, сушили подвал и т.д.), и мы все - весь подъезд, мучаемся без интернета, обещали к 1 мая и обманули. Я захожу в интернет от друзей и где придется, сейчас праздники, ремонтники вообще к нам носа не кажут. 


Пусть сбываются все мечты и желания, пусть близкие окружают вас вниманьем, любовью, пусть клиенты только восхищаются вами!!!!

----------


## azu4ena

большое спасибо курице  за поздравление с днюхой в личке![IMG]http://*********ru/637373.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Ааааааааааааааааааааааааа, опять позже, чем надо:redface::eek:*
eva-prazdnik, Леночка, с Днём рожнения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*,
*С опозданием поздравляю, зато громко!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Пусть сбудет всё, что сама себе пожелаешь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Aga:  :Vah:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*azu4ena, Надежда, и Вас с днём рождения!!!!!!!*,
*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Курочки*
Творческих успехов, всего наилучшего!!! :flower:  :Pivo:  :Vah:

----------


## Масяня

Душечка 55


теперь я понимаю 55 - это 05.05?!

С днём рождения тебя, поздравляю здесь, а подсмотрела в бабулечках - ягулечках. 
Желаю даты не скрывать, а всем их открывать, чтобы могли поздравить все, кто не равнодушен к тебе. Пусть в твоей жизни ВСЁ будет на 5!

----------


## optimistka17

*Душечка,
 отныне в жизни твоей личной с рожденья будет -дважды на отлично!* :flower:

----------


## Анюша

Ёпрст! Снова чуть не пропустила.....
Сильва,
eva-prazdnik,
Душечка,
Девочки, С днями вас вашего рождения!!!! Радости вам побольше и творческих успехов, и семейного счатья, конечно же, ну еще и здоровья, что бы всегда энергия через край билась..... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*olgaring*

С днём рождения тебя скандирует семья МСК!!!
В Германии наши люди ой как нужны!
Желаю тебе клиентов щедрых, друзей верных, 
И всего наилучшего!

----------


## Сильва

*olgaring*, *Душечка 55*
Девочки, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## dushca kompanii

olgaring поздравляю с Днём рождения!

----------


## KAlinchik

*olgaring*,
Олечка!С днем варения тебя!
всего тебе самого-самого только наилучшего! :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*olgaring, Душечка 55*

С Днём рождения вас, девочки!
Пусть у вас всегда будет тёплая погода в доме, и весна - в душе!

----------


## optimistka17

*olgaring*
*Дорогая Олечка!*
Германия стала для тебя родным домом.
 И я рада, что и покинув Казахстан, ты не потеряла связи со своей исторической Родиной.
 Как хорошо, что за кородоном нашла себя в "тамадинском деле"
При твоей чрезмерно тщательной подготовке любого мероприятия успех, естесственно, неизбежен

Новых слов для пожеланий искать не буду
Привычные,знакомые слова-
*Желаю мира, счастья и добра!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*olgaring*
*Олечка! Землячка! С днём рождения тебя!*
Всего тебе самого наиприятнейшего! Слов - добрых, семьи - любящей, счастья - бескрайнего, песен - красивых, молодости - вечной! Встречи со мной на казахстанской земле - скорой!!!

Так и живи, Оль, - весёлой, красивой,
Знай, у тебя ещё всё впереди.
Будь, дорогая, здоровой, счастливой,
С солнышком в сердце по жизни иди!
[IMG]http://*********ru/600575m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/637438.gif[/IMG]
Будь всегда жизнерадостной, неугомонной и озорной девочкой!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/628222.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olgaring

*Масяня*,
*Сильва*,
*dushca kompanii*,
*KAlinchik*,
*sokolixa*,
*optimistka17*,
*Анатольевна*,
*Ладушка*
 Девочки , милые , вы заставили меня сейчас плакать от радости . Честно говоря , последнее время нахожусь на форуме больше по геологическим  раскопкам  :smile:
( Катострофически мало времени ) Я думала , что про меня уже все забыли ... Скоро летние каникулы , вот тогда отпишусь за всё время отсутствия . Спасибо , вам родные  !!!!!!!!!! Мне , честное слово очень приятно .

----------


## Иринка 11

* ОЛЕЧКА olgaring*



*Почему только раз в год? Потому что весь год нужно готовиться, чтобы поздравить тебя на полную катушку. Поздравляю!*

----------


## Анюша

*olgaring*,
С днем счастливого рождения!!!! :flower:   Счастливых минуток. счастливых часов. счастливых денечков, счастливых годочков и счастливой жизни! :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

olgaring,Душечка 55, девочки, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Пожелаю всей душой,в жизни вечного везенья и Любви большой,большой!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*olgaring*,

У скандинавов ты - святая,

А у славян ты - светлая,

А для нас в последнее время -

Очень незаметная! (Так как



> ( Катострофически мало времени ) Я думала , что про меня уже все забыли ...


А имя княжеское – Ольга –

От веку на Руси знавали,

А я вот слов не знаю столько,

Чтоб о тебе сказать словами!

Княгиня! Ольга! С днем рожденья!

Прими от сердца пожеланья —

Пусть добрым будет настроенье,

Пускай сбываются желанья,

Пусть будет крепкое здоровье,

От комплиментов пусть смущенье,

Шагай по жизни лишь с любовью,

Даря нам всем с тобой общенье!

[IMG]http://*********ru/629235m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

*olgaring* *Оленька*









ЗДОРОВЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ, РАДОСТИ!

----------


## свадьба

*olgaring*

С днём Рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/617973.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Проба

http://*********ru/602613.jpg

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*olgaring*,
 Олечка! Прими и мои поздравления!

Будь почаще с нами! Мы скучаем без тебя!

----------


## Абюл45

[IMG]http://*********ru/602613m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olgaring

Лучшие девушки живут на МСК !!!!! Я в этом уверена , все такие разные , но все так добры , милы и любимы мной . Девочки , благодаря вам , я чувствую , что у меня , действительно , классный день варенья . Жаль , что техника ещё не дошла до того , чтобы  моя рука у каждой появилась из экрана и налила  вина и передала кусок торта .  Ну ничего будем ждать чуда . Спасибо вам всем !!!!!

----------


## tatusya

olgaring!Олечка!С днем рождения!
Ты – Женщина. Не сомневайся даже! 
Ты женственней красавиц всех на свете, 
И даже в пресловутом Эрмитаже 
Тебе под стать нет ни в одном портрете. 

Гармония в тебе Души и тела, 
Твой дух силён - я это точно знаю. 
Величию принадлежишь всецело, 
Сама об этом не подозревая. 

Ты Богом без сомнения любима. 
Зачем себя низводишь ниже клюквы? 
Встряхнись и будь во всём непобедима, 
Ты – Женщина с большой, заглавной буквы!

----------


## bulya

*olgaring!Олечка!*
*
Будь здоровой, Олечка! 
Будь счастливой, Олечка! 
Чтобы бед – нисколечко, 
Чтоб мечты – сбылись. 
Чтоб любить – до донышка, 
Чтоб смеялось солнышко 
И желанной долюшкой 
Обернулась жизнь! 
*

----------


## manja

Олюшка родная моя...

[IMG]http://*********ru/597263m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/604431m.gif[/IMG]

я рада что ты такая родная и такая душевная и ясная живешь на свете ...и здесь на форуме я не так давно познакомилась с тобой...
Виртуальная встреча...Я видела тебя только по фотографии....Но мне кажется все таки я знаю тебя тысячу лет...
Желаю тебе в день рождения прежде всего красивых праздников...и уверена твоя умная головка...все придумает здорово и неповторимо....
И еще желаю тебе хороших снов, в которых приходят умные мысли и идеи.
Ты неповторимый человечек...ты чудесный друг и самая лучшая жена для мужа и мама для своей дочурки... И не спорь, я это знаю...
А знаешь Олюш завтра придет новый день....
и пусть в нем будут любовь, удача, счастье и только добрые вести...

[IMG]http://*********ru/596239m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Элен

*Оленька,поздравляю тебя.
Будь счастлива и любима - это главное.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/619776.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

*olgaring*,
Олечка, я с опозданием, но с огромным удовольствием присоеденяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!  :flower: 
А еще, если верить Одноклассникам, сегодня день рождения у *Иришки Максимум*.
Девочки, дорогие, у нас наконец-то тааакааая весна наступила! Наверняка, это в вашу честь!!! Пусть в ваших сердцах всегда весна цветет, всеми красками раскрашивая вашу жизнь!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

Оленька, Иришка - поздравляю! Любви и счастья! :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Девочки- именинницы, которых пропустила. А можно я поздравлю вас сейчас? Так уж у меня случилось - сначала оба компа дома сломались, потом с инетом были проблемы, на форум если и заскакивала то буквально на считанные минуты.
Так что лучше поздно, чем никогда! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## an2yan

Девочки, дорогие, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!
http://images.cards.mail.ru/6f/6f/8e...b4549d6f6f.jpg

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ещё раз пробую поздравить вас. Простите, но я только учусь.  :Oj:

----------


## Katjatja

Олюша  и Ирочка Максимум! Весенние вы наши. поздравляю вас  с прраздниками с днями рождениями!
[IMG]http://*********ru/598274.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Ирина Максимум* - только радости тебе и удачи!
С Днём рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/226529.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maxcimum

ой, спасибо, девочки!!! Вот приятно как с утра получить заряд позитива )))

----------


## Сильва

*maxcimum*,
 Иринка, с Днюхой!!!!

----------


## dushca kompanii

Ирина с Днём рождения!

Богиня мирной жизни – Ира! 
Тебя поздравить мы должны! 

Ты рождена во имя мира, 

И вопреки грозе войны!


У греков Ира – миротворец, 

У нас – красавица — отпад! 

И ни один на рынке горец 

От Иры не отводит взгляд!


Сегодня Ирин день рожденья, 

И пожелать мы ей хотим, - 

Любви, удачи, вдохновенья, 

И много счастья на пути!


Все цветы сегодня тебе

----------


## Анатольевна

*maxcimum*,
Ирина, с днём рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/613639m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11



----------


## Ольга Oskar

*maxcimum*, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  :016:  Желаю настоящего женского счастья!!!!!!

----------


## maxcimum

Всем-всем-всем спасибо! Слеза накатила от переизбытка чувств. Честно, очень приятно вас читать!!! Жаль, что только раз в году о себе можно столько хорошего узнать :biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

*maxcimum*,
 Иринка! С днем рождения тебя! пусть твое творчество будет на радость людям и врадость тебе.... :flower:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*ДЕВОЧКИ, ДОРОГИЕ МОИ, ХОТЬ И С ОПОЗДАНИЕМ, НО ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА - ЭТО ДЛЯ ВАС !!!* 

 

*И ВАЛЬС ТОЖЕ ДЛЯ ВАС !!!*

----------


## maxcimum

Девочки, сколько открыток красивых!!! Настроение весь день поднимаю в этой теме.

----------


## optimistka17

Иришка! Ты выбрала для себя очень правильный ник- МАКСИМУМ!
 то есть и жить ты должна соответственно получая* Максимальное* удовольствие от *Максимально* хорошо проведенной работы..  Получив при этом *Максимально* большую сумму за *Максимально*  приближенный к идеалу труд...
 И разумеется желаю, чтоб у тебя была *Макимально* хорошая обстановка в семье, чтоб муж и ребенок тебя *Максимально* ценили,любили и берегли...
В завершение- пожелание побывать на *Максимальном* числе встреч в реале...*Надеюсь,что ничего не изменится и мы встретимся в Песчаном...**С Днем рождения, Иришка!* :040:

----------


## maxcimum

Люда, супер!!! Ты все правильно про ник поняла!!! Спасибо! :biggrin:

----------


## свадьба

*maxcimum*

Это моя первая работа в фотошопе, С днём рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/592158.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*maxcimum*,
 Ирина, поздравляю  тебя с днём рождения!
 Успеха и благополучия - полной чашей. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/627985.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Иринка*, поздравляю,
пусть день продлится этот,
Когда тебе сказали
И взрослые, и дети,
мол, будь всегда веселой,
красивой и счастливой,
И все твои печали
Пускай промчатся мимо!
_Но это- дома...А что сегодня происходит в Поздравлялке? Репортаж по следам событий:_
В Юрге (*свадьба*),
В Днепропетровске (*оптимистка*),
В Воронеже *(Алевтиночка*)
И Минске(*Анюша*)
*Ирину* поздравляют,
Хотя такой неблизкий
До области Московской
от этих точек путь!!!
Всему виной-наш ФОРУМ-
Об этом не забудь!!!
В Сибири (altergot)
И в Самаре (*Иринка 11*)
И даже в Казахстане (*Анатольевна*)
Тебя, Ирина, знают,
Прекрасно понимают,
Что ты-как мы-такая ж,
Прекрасно-заводная,
И радости желают
тебе, моя родная!
И *Ольга* из Губахи, 
И *Сильва* с Украины -
Все шлют тебе приветы-
Прочувствуй- МЫ-ЕДИНЫ!
Из Латвии *Катюша*,
С Челябинска *Лариса*,
*Ирину* поздравляют,
Как будто очень близко
Она живет...И правда,
на Форуме все рядом:
*maknata* с Украины,
*Яна* из-под Ленинграда.
А* Марья* из Тюмени,
Проснувшись утром рано,
Бежит скорей на Форум,
Не выпив из стакана
Ни чаю и ни сока-
Скорей, успеть бы только
*Иринку*  с Днем рожденья
Поздравить от души...

Я всех "_собрАла в кучу_"...
Рифмовка от души!!!!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

Пока все здесь писалось-
И *Ладушка* примчалась...
И тоже поздравляет!
Надежду в нас вселяет,
В то, что "еще не вечер",
И будут снова встречи,
Слова и поздравленья!!!

*ПРОДЛИСЬ же, День Рожденья!!!*

----------


## Иринка 11

*Поздравляю Всех с Днем Победы!!! Дай Бог, чтоб над всеми нами и вами было чистое, ясное, мирное небо над головой!!!*

----------


## sokolixa

...Майский праздник - День Победы отмечает вся страна.
Надевают наши деды боевые ордена.
Их с утра зовет дорога на торжественный парад.
И задумчиво с порога вслед им бабушки глядят...





Всех-всех-всех поздравляю с Великим праздником!
Пусть это никогда не повторится!
Мира и любви всем нам!

----------


## Марья

> Об этом не забудь!!!
> В Сибири (altergot)





> А Марья из Тюмени,


Танюш, я, Тюмень и Сибирь - это ж  одно и то же...:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*maxcimum*,
 Ириш, я уже практически одной ногой на пороге в Одессу, но тебя не поздравить не могу!
Живи по-максимуму, люби по-максимуму,отрывайся по-максимуму и пусть жизнь тебе отвечает всем только самым хорошим по-максимуму!!!
с днем варенья!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, я, Тюмень и Сибирь - это ж  одно и то же..


Мариш, ты меня не путай, у меня по географии ТОЖЕ "пять" была оценка...Я ВСЕ брала из подписей под авами:у тебя там-Тюмень, а у Оли-посмотри что-
*altergot*
*Регистрация: 22.09.2008
Адрес: Сибирь*
Сообщений: 222 
Поблагодарили: 777 
Вес репутации: 9
Репутация: 823

ВОТЬ!!!:tongue:

----------


## olgaring

*maxcimum*,
 ИРИНА С Днём рождения !!!!  Счастья , удачи  и любви!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*С Днём Победы!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*maxcimum*
Иришка, с днём рождения! Всегда восхищаюсь твоими неформатными работами! Творчества, творчества и ещё раз творчества! А большущим плюсом к этому творчеству Личного счастья!

----------


## Масяня

*maxcimum*,


Иринка. ну ты прикинь, чуть не прозевала, лучше позже, чем совсем пропустить. 
Поздравляю тебя с лучшим днём, который подарил миру, а значит и нам, тебя, максимально интересную. Желаю жить и творить невероятно ярко! С праздником!

----------


## Марья

> Мариш, ты меня не путай, у меня по географии ТОЖЕ "пять" была оценка...Я ВСЕ брала из подписей под авами:у тебя там-Тюмень, а у Оли-посмотри что-


Тань, тебе что, жалко? я ж еще к одной строчке хотела примазаться...:wink:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

http://www.***********/music/2272908/ - День Победы в современной версии...

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВСЕХ!!!

----------


## Сильва

*С Днём Победы, форумчане!*

Распахнул нам ликующий май
Все сердца для любви несказанной.
Только что отгремел Первомай,
День Победы пришёл долгожданный.
Победителей чувствуем мы.
Пред седой поредевшей колонной
Расступаемся, дарим цветы,
На героев глядим восхищенно.
"Поздравляем! - кричим им. - Ура!"
Но идут старики молчаливо.
Им не громкая слава нужна,
А сердечное наше "спасибо". (из интернета)

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Я ГОРЖУСЬ СВОЕЙ СТРАНОЙ! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maxcimum

Девочки, дорогие, СПАСИБО вам за праздник, который вы мне подарили. не всем смогла на весах выразить благодарность, но всем в душе очень признательна!!! Танюша - за стихи тебе огромнейшее спасибо, я себе сохранила. Всех поименно не перечисляю - длинным будет список, но всех помню и благодарю лично!!!

И всех с Днем Победы!!!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Господа, я не нашла, где у нас тут поздравляют с Праздниками..ПОТОМУ, ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ
C праздником 9 мая!

Пусть небо будет голубым,
Пусть в небе не клубится дым,
Пусть пушки грозные молчат
И пулеметы не строчат,
Чтоб жили люди, города...
Мир нужен на земле всегда!

[IMG]http://*********ru/610606.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

С Днем Победы, всех! Передайте поздравления своим бабушкам и дедушкам, своим близким, которые имеют непосредственное отношение к этому празднику! :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*maxcimum*,
*Ирочка , поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения!*

*Пусть счастья будет полон дом,
И станет, без сомненья.
Прекрасным, светлым, добрым днем
День твоего рожденья.

Пусть дольше жизнь идет спокойно
Не зная горести и бед
И крепким будет пусть здоровье
На много, много, много лет.

Пусть годы летят,
Ты не будь им подвластна,
Пусть в сердце добро не исчезнет вовек.
Здоровья, солнца, мира и счастья
Желаю тебе, светлый ты человек!!!*

*ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕЛИКОЙ ПОБЕДЫ!
ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ НАД НАМИ МИРНОЕ НЕБО!
ЗА МИР ВО ВСЁМ МИРЕ!
НЕТ ВОЙНЕ!
ПОКЛОНИМСЯ ВЕЛИКИМ ТЕМ ГОДАМ!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Всех с праздником Великой Победы!*
Мира, добра, счастливых детей, безмятежного счастья!

Моей бабушке (папиной маме) 97 лет, она полька, была репрессирована и вместе с семьёй переселена из Западной Украины  в Казахстан. 
Но тем не менее служила в трудовой армии, сейчас приравнена к ветеранам ВОВ, имеет юбилейные медали в честь Победы. Сегодня и за неё тоже мы поднимали рюмочку...

----------


## Крымчанка

Доргие мои форумчане, с праздником Великой Победы всех Вас! Мира, добра и процветания Вашим семьям! Спасибо всем вашим родным и близким, кто приближал этот день, для нас и наших детей и внуков(у меня ещё,пока, будущих) 
С уважением. Крымчанка Зоя.
Жаль, что так и не научилась вставлять каринки. Сегодя, это было бы очень к стати.

----------


## skorpiosha

Выпьем ДРУЗЬЯ за наших дедов, отцов, братьев и за всех, кто воевал на полях сражений. Выпьем за тех, кто не вернулся с поля боя. За могущество и военную мощь нашей Родины! 

C ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ! 





 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

За Победу!
С годами для будущих поколений возможно и сотрется истинное значение праздника Победы советского народа в Великой отечественной войне.
Но, я уверен, никуда не денется праздник Победы, которая всем нам нужна как воздух ежедневно.
За Победу над этой жизнью, иногда над собой, в бизнесе, на личном фронте...
За Победу!
И стоя!

----------


## alevtino4ka



----------


## Уралочка

Милые мои форумчане, с праздником Вас!!! 
С ДНЁМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!УРААААААА!!! :Vah: 
Не важно, что только отработала и совсем без голоса, ещё раз вместе с Вами прокричу УРААААА!!! :Vah: 
Желаю мира на Земле и хлеба - соли на столе!
Чтоб здоровье крепким было и никогда не подводило!
Пусть в ваших семьях будет только спокойствие, понимание, уважение!!! :Aga:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
*maxcimum Иринка и olgaring, Оленька, Душечка 55,,*,
девочки, ну простите меня, снова с опозданием:redface:
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!
Поздно, но громко ПОЗД - РАВ - ЛЯ - ЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!
Пусть годы мчатся чередой,
Минуя все ненастья,
А я желаю всей душой
Любви, здоровья Вам и счастья! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лерченок

День Победы. В этот день сближаются разные народы нашей страны, потому-что тогда, на полях войны, все национальности были братьями друг другу и воевали плечом к плечу за мир, за любовь, за семьи, за матерей, за любимых, за детей.  Здоровья и мира ныне живущим и память ушедшим героям, воинам, защитникам. С праздником, родные!

----------


## Tatjana

Дорогие девочки, сегодня в Германии праздник -  Muttertag - день мамочек! 

   Я от всей души поздравляю всех мамочек с этим замечательным днём! Желаю, чтобы ваши детки росли вам на радость и никогда не огорчали вас своими шалостями, а мужья были самыми нежными, заботливыми и внимательными! 

Мамочки - будьте самыми счастливыми на свете!!!

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Дорогие девочки, сегодня в Германии праздник -  Muttertag - день мамочек!


Утром наша Юля (це наша премьерка) усех поздравиля с Днем матери!
Так вот откуда эта мать......
От Украина.. ну ничего своего.... все у нимцив беремо....

----------


## черника

Кто может быть дороже мамы?! Кто свет и радость нам несёт?!
Когда больны мы и упрямы, Кто пожалеет и спасёт?!
 Кто пустит по ветру невзгоды, Развеет страхи, грусть и стыд?!
Кто скрасит серость непогоды, Стушует тяжкий груз обид?!
 Следит за домом и бюджетом, Уютом, модой, чистотой
Лихой зимой и жарким летом, Легко справляясь с суетой?!
 Украсит будни вечерами, А к празднику накроет стол!
Спасибо беспокойной маме, Никто из нас ни сир, ни гол.
 Непринуждённо улыбаясь, Заварит утром свежий чай.
Авоськой тяжкой надрываясь, Спешит домой в январь и май
 Ответственна её работа, Быть мамой – это сложный труд!
Ежесекундная забота - Её все помнят, любят, ждут.
Полна раздумий жизнь у мамы, Хозяйки дома и семьи,
И потому все мамы – правы! И потому их ЛЮБИМ мы!

Всех МАМ с этим замечательным праздником! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

УУУРРРЯЯЯЯЯ!!!! 
МЫ ПОБЕДИЛИИИИИИИ!!!!
Дорогие Россияне!!! Сердечно поздравляю вас с победой нашей сборной по хоккею в чемпионате мира!!!!!!
Урррррряяяяя!!!!!
Я вас всех лублю!!!! Мы с вами сделали это!!!!!! :Ok: 
У меня просто нет слов!!!
Я ору, пищу, визжууу!!!
Я просто щасливаааа!!!!:biggrin:
Как мало человеку для щастяяяяяяя надаааааа!!!!
УУУУУРРРРРРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## shoymama

*УРА!!!*

----------


## Tatjana

> Утром наша Юля (це наша премьерка) усех поздравиля с Днем матери!
> Так вот откуда эта мать......
> От Украина.. ну ничего своего.... все у нимцив беремо....


 Ничё, Ильич, погодь, у нас ещё и Vatertag есть, уж не забуду - обязательно сгратулирую, т.е. поздравлю!!!:smile:

----------


## dushca kompanii

Ура Россия чемпион!Сборная России второй год подряд стала чемпионом мира, обыграв в финале канадцев.

----------


## Иринка 11

*Россия чемпионка!!! УРА! УРА! УРА!*
*Всех с Победой!!!*

----------


## Katjatja

> УУУРРРЯЯЯЯЯ!!!! 
> МЫ ПОБЕДИЛИИИИИИИ!!!!
> Дорогие Россияне!!! Сердечно поздравляю вас с победой нашей сборной по хоккею в чемпионате мира!!!!!!
> Урррррряяяяя!!!!!
> Я вас всех лублю!!!! Мы с вами сделали это!!!!!!
> У меня просто нет слов!!!
> Я ору, пищу, визжууу!!!
> Я просто щасливаааа!!!!:biggrin:
> Как мало человеку для щастяяяяяяя надаааааа!!!!
> УУУУУРРРРРРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!


Да ты что?????:smile: как то я прошляпила  чемпионат этого года.  поздравляю  с победой!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## SOK_89

*УРА...УРА...УРА!!! 
Мы гордимся Вашей победой.
Так держать РОССИЯ.*
С ув., Олег

----------


## sokolixa

УР-Р-Р-РА-А-А-А-А-А!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Абюл45

С ПОБЕДОЙ НАШЕЙ СБОРНОЙ!!! УРА!
В ХОККЕЙ ИГРАЮТ НАСТОЯЩИЕ МУЖЧИНЫ...а между прочим,последнюю шайбу в ворота канадцев забросил мой земляк из команды "Салават Юлаев" г.Уфа Александр Радулов.

----------


## Ильич

*2:1*

А сколько нервов!
*С ПОБЕДОЙ!*

----------


## Курица

*maknata*  сегодня отмечает свой...свое...вобщем, народ, ОНА СЕГОДНЯ РОДИЛАСЬ!
Так что готовим поздравления...у нас целая ночь есть! :Aga:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*У Натальи у Макнаты*
*Пусть всё будет так как надо!*
*Денег - море, счастья - горы!*
*А на форуме - только приятные разговоры*:biggrin:!!!

*С Днём рождения!!!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*maknata*
О! Я вместо Алинки сегодня - третья! Ну, тогда, Наташа, за любовь! Во всех её проявлениях!
*С днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/600447.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*maknata*

----------


## maknata

*Курица*,
*eva-prazdnik*,
*Анатольевна*,
*Иринка 11*,
 Ой, девчёнки, спасибо!  :Oj:

----------


## Курица

Что такое - день Рожденья? -
Новой жизни колея
Это - радость появленья,
Это - радость бытия.

В этом нашей жизни соль.
Наших деток появленье,
Нашей жизни продолженье,
Богом данная нам роль.

А для нашей для Наташи
Нынче поздравленья,
А у нашей у Наташи
Нынче день рожденья.

Пожелаем мы Наташе,
Дирехтор-ше нашей,
С каждым годом быть все краше
И в судьбе везенья.

Долгой радости желаний,
Долгой женской красоты,
Чтобы дом был полной чашей
И свершения мечты.


Чтоб она у нас почаще
Форум посещала,
И все наши склоки-бредни 
Мигом прекращала!

Чтоб опять случилось чудо-
И на Тамадее
Мы с ней снова обнялись!

Как я в это верю!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/654705m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

*Курица*,
 Танюшка!!! Спасибище! Главное ты в Крым выберись, а мне тут рядом, я и пешком дойду:wink:

----------


## Мишкина

*Наташа! С Днем рождения! Лови ... светлого мая привет...:biggrin: 
с далеееекого Урала!!!*

----------


## Ольвия

*maknata*,
 Наташенька!!!!!!!  Поздравляю от чистого сердца!!!!!!  Ты - Человек с большой буквы!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*maknata*

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!! С Днём рожденья)))))))

ЛЮБВИ.....ЛЮБВИ....ЛЮБВИ.....
ЗДОРОВЬЯ.....ЗДОРОВЬЯ......ЗДОРОВЬЯ
РАДОСТИ....РАДОСТИ..РАДОСТИ!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Мишкина*,
*Ольвия*,
*Медведик*,
 Ой, девчёнки, спасибо, такой заряд позитива с утра!!!! :Oj:

----------


## bulya

*Сегодня именинница - Наташа. 
Найдется ли ее милей и краше, 
Надежней и настойчивей в делах? 
Она в заботах, как пчела в цветах! 
И в день Рождения Наташеньку поздравим 
И без подарка точно не оставим! 
Достоинств всех ее не перечесть, 
Так пусть же будет праздник в ее честь! 
Наталья, от души тебе желаем: 
Успех во всем пусть будет нескончаем, 
Счастливой будь, желанной и любимой 
И Ангелом своим всегда хранимой!
*

 :062:  :049:  :016:

----------


## Инна Р.

Наташа! С Днем рождения тебя! Сколько красивейших песен придумано для Наташ, наверное это не случайно! Какая то тайна есть в этом имени.... :flower: 
Радости тебе побольше - пусть радует все: и успехи на работе и в творчестве и домашние и окружающие. Процветания тебе, веселых праздников и приятных, легких будней, Наташа!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Наташа, с днем рождения!

_Кормить в своем бассейне рыбок!
Облетать свои владения на вертолете!
Любить отдыхать на собственном острове!
Ловить рыбу на личной яхте!
Есть язычки колибри килограммами!
Гулять с любимым    в Париже!
Едва ли это трудновыполнимо-
                                           особенно для Вас!
_

----------


## Масяня

*maknata*,


Натульчик, с Днём Рождения Тебя!!!

Желаю тебе встреч побольше с дорогими тебе людьми,  чтобы задуманное - исполнялось,  и чтобы жизнь дарила приятных сюрпризов - МОРЕ!!!

----------


## Katjatja

Наташа с ДНЕМ рождения! Здоровья и удачи!

[IMG]http://*********ru/613744.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

Наташа! Поздравляю  с Днем рождения!
Хочется подарить кусочек нашей минской весны


и Пожелать побольше радости и тепла в душе. :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*maknata*,
 Наташа, с Днём рождения!!!!!!! Это тебе!

----------


## optimistka17

*Сирень на Украине расцвела,
Когда давно мамуля Нату родила
Девченка быстро подрастала 
Директором ДК Наталья стала
Растет  и дочь на мамочку похожа
Через два дня у Леси день рожденья тоже
И потому Наташа  как начнет гулять,
Ей предстоит три дня не просыхать...
Песчаное здоровье ей поправит
И в русло нужное направит*

*С днем рожденья ,дорогой наш модератор, несравненная  Наталья!*

----------


## KAlinchik

*maknata*,
 Наташенька! диреХтор ты наша дорогая!
ты была первым человеком на форуме,с которым мне захотелось дико пообщаться, так как долго не могла сообразить ,куда вы все свалили из беседки: Ты тамада? тебе сюда! писать тебе письма хотела, телефоны обрывать,потом случайно на что-то нажала и попала уже в сам раздел.... :Vah: 
Наташа!я от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!Всего тебе только самого-самого наилучшего и побольше,побольше!!!

----------


## dushca kompanii

НАТАША ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

Ты такая волшебная,
Ты такая лучистая, Ты такая пьянящая,
Ты такая душистая.
Ты - парящее облачко,Ты - цветочек сияющий,
Зайчик летнего солнышка,
Ото всех убегающий.
Ты такая красивая,
Ты такая любимая,Ты такая манящая,
До чего же ты милая,Приходя - уходящая.
Ты такая весенняя,
Ты такая влюбленная,Ты такая воздушная,
Ты слегка возбужденная.
А зимой Ты - снегурочка,
Ты - снежинка-смешиночка,
А всё лето Ты сладкая,
И легка как, пушиночка.
Ты - чудесная зоренька,Любоваться зовущая,
Ты всегда - только лучшая!

----------


## Лина М.

*maknata*,
_Наташа.....Калинка так хорошо написала. Я могу добавить только, что в тебе жива Человеческая Душа и тот наш старый совковый "кульковский" задор, огонёк, неистрибимый энтузиазм и любовь к своему делу, благодаря которым мы творили и создавали никем не оцененные шедевры! И делали это просто так, не помышляя ни о каких деньгах. Но, как говорится, время разбрасывать камни, а время - собирать.
Я желаю тебе собирать пусть маленькие, но драгоценные камешки любви, уважения, признания, успеха, благополучия. С Днем Рождения!_ :flower:

----------


## maknata

*bulya*,
*innca*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Масяня*,
*Katjatja*,
*Анюша*,
*Сильва*,
*optimistka17*,
*KAlinchik*,
*dushca kompanii*,
*SONYA_07*,
 Спасибо, девочки!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю  с рожденьем Наталию!
Будь прекрасна вблизи  и вдали!
Я желаю тебе процветания!
Будь здоровой.
 Купайся в Любви


[IMG]http://*********ru/606580.gif[/IMG]

----------


## КартинкаИр

Наташенька!
Поздравляю Вас с Днем рождения!!! 
Пусть чудесным будет настроенье
Цветы, подарки, музыка, веселье
Пусть Вам сопутствует всегда успех 
И звинит задорный звонкий смех!

----------


## Уралочка

*maknata,НАТАШЕНЬКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
С огромным удовольствием, от чистого сердца - поздравляю Вас!!!
ჱﻶ›◦.¸.◦‹ﻶჱﻶ›◦.¸.◦‹ﻶჱ
Пусть сердце
доброе твоё
Найдёт в Сердцах
Людей отдачу!
И рука об
руку идёт
Всегда с Тобой
твоя Удача!
ჱﻶ›◦.¸.◦‹ﻶჱﻶ›◦.¸.◦‹ﻶჱ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

maknata,Наташенька, Проздравляю!!!!Ты палочка-выручалочка(приютила нас с Танюшей в своем домике, подала руку дружбу, с тех пор мы -одна семья)С Днем рождения!!!
Проснувшись утром, не ленись.
Себе лукаво улыбнись!
Скажи красивый комплимент,
И расцветёшь в один момент!
Тоской заполнена душа,
А ты скажи злодейке: ША!
Себе в любви признайся вслух
Так,чтоб захватывало дух!
И каждый день не забывай,
Как заклинанье повторяй:
С утра вставать с одной мечтой
Красивой быть и молодой!
Ты умница, красавица! Оставайся всегда молодой,желанной, красивой,а главное- здоровой. Я тебя люблю!

----------


## Ольга-63

*maknata* - *Наташа!*

----------


## Volodя

*maknata*,
*maknata*,
*maknata*,
   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Первый человек, который мне бросился в глаза на этом форуме, предобрейший человек, ПРЕМУДРЕЙШИЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! Благодаря ЕЙ существует раздел для ведущих, на котором я изо дня в день уже почти год ловлю позитив, учусь умным мыслям, хорошим делам, где я учусь правописанию (за это отдельная благодарность ещё и Курочке:biggrin:), кде в конце концов я нашёл море материала для своего любимого занятия-проведения праздников! 
 Наталья, желаю вам крепкого здоровья для семьи, для себя, и для форума (не меньше 4 часов МСК!!!:wink::biggrin:) Счастья, денег, мира и добра!

----------


## sokolixa

*maknata - Наташа!*

С днем рожденья, дорогая!
Пусть светел будет весь твой путь
И сердце устали не знает...
Тебя мы любим. Не забудь!

ВЕСНЫ ТЕБЕ БОЛЬШЕ ВО ВСЕХ ЕЁ ПРОЯВЛЕНИЯХ!!!

----------


## Мальвинка

[IMG]http://*********ru/592013m.jpg[/IMG]
С Днюхой НАЧАЛЬНИК!!!!

----------


## maxcimum

Наташенька, с Днем Варенья! Такому дорогому человеку только дорогие подарки!!! Спасибо за твое терпение и такт!!!

----------


## черника

Наташа! С Днём РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть счастье качает в своем гамаке
 в уютном, удобном, волшебном мирке! 
Удача пусть станет подругой тебе,
 успех  приглашает на кофе к себе! 
Любовь будет сладкой, приятной - как мед!!!
 А дружба мурлычит как ласковый кот!
С Днем Рождения!!!

----------


## Петровна

maknata, дорогая, 


Наташенька, ты  яркая, энергичная , жизнерадостная  и очень надежная! С тобой  хоть в разведку, хоть еще куда -не пропадешь



Желаю тебе, весеннего , солнечного наполнения, любовного удовлетворения , радостного творения и 




И  конечно .......

БУДЬМО - ГЕЙ, БУДЬМО - ГЕЙ, БУДЬМО БУДЬМО БУДЬМО --- ГЕЙ ГЕЙ ГЕЙ!!

----------


## alevtino4ka

*ЦВЕТЫ И ТОРТИК ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ !!!*

----------


## Абюл45

Наташенька, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Пусть у Натальи будут светлые
 Весьма удачливые дни;
 Мечты исполнятся заветные
 И радость принесут они!!!

http://www.sunhome.ru/UsersGallery/Cards/43/8224756.jpg

*Добавлено через 30 минут*


*Добавлено через 39 минут*

----------


## Dium

Наташенька!!!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!![

----------


## naatta

Натуська-Макнатушка!!!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!!!! :flower: 
Желаю тебе исполнения всех твоих самых заоблачных желаний!!!!
Пусть будет здорова вся твоя семья!!!!
И еще хочу сказать вот что: я знаю, что если ТЫ есть, то в мире ВСЕГДА восторжествует справедливость!!!!
Ты - самая честная, добрая, справедливая, и самая лучшая!!!!! :Ok: 
Я тебя люблю!!! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Натальюшка- Макнатушка! С Днём Рождения!*
Пусть ласкает ТЕБЯ солнышко!
Пусть все птахи потоют ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ песни!
Пусть улыбками светятся лица вокруг ТЕБЯ!
Пусть глаза сияют, которые смотрят НА ТЕБЯ!
Добрых и отзывчмвых людей НА ТВОЁМ пути! Таких же. как и ты сама!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  А роз - МИЛЛИОН!

----------


## Гвиола

*С днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/653456m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/654480m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## syaonka

Наташенька! С днём рождения!
С днем рожденья поздравляем 
И от всей души желаем: 
Чтобы старость не подкралась, 
Чтобы молодость осталась, 
Чтобы счастье в доме было, 
Чтобы сердце меньше ныло, 
Чтобы жизнь была все краше - 
Это пожеланья наши!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Викторинка

*НАТА - МАКНАТА! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/626832m.gif[/IMG]

С Днем рождения!

Здоровья, улыбок, позитива!*

----------


## Pugachiha

*maknata*
Наташа, с Днём рожденья!!! 
Счастья, Добра, Удачи, Любви, Везения, Весны!.........

----------


## lezi

Наташа-Макната
Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!!
Счастья,любви,везения
И просто отличного настроения!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Наташа-Макната
> Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!!
> Счастья,любви,везения
> И просто отличного настроения!!!!


 У Наташи сегодня снова праздник...Позавчера- её день рождения, а сегодня- день рождения дочери...Лесю многие помнят по Песчаному в прошлом году...
А потому,- поздравления *маме- с дочкой*!А Лесе- *с днем варенья и взросленья!*

----------


## maknata

Спасибо, родные и от меня и от Олеси. :Oj: Немного заморочилась с этими праздниками, поэтому и отвечаю не вовремя:rolleyes: Я вас всех люблю!!!!!

----------


## Djazi

Ой, что-то я со своими проблемами с компом вообще не успеваю за поздравлялками :Oj: 
*maknata*,
*Наталья, поздравляю  тебя и твоё солнышко, доченьку с Днюхами!
Желаю вам быть здоровыми, счастливыми, красивыми, любимыми* 
http://<a href="http://radikal.ru/F/...a.gif.html</a>
[img]http://a18002.******info/18869850002960c02fdc65f2a6faedfaf479d15dd1.gif[/img]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Antonida - Аня*

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*СЕГОДНЯ ДЕНЬ СЕМЬИ*
В международный день семьи,
Вас дружно поздравляем!
С союзом крепким, и в любви
Жить долго пожелаем!

Пусть дети старших никогда
Ни в чем не огорчают!
А папа с мамой малышей
Заботой окружают!

Для сердца - праздника, тепла
И радости в общении!
Желаем с близкими всегда
Быть в лучших отношениях!

----------


## Раюшка

МакнатУшка, бравая девчушка!:smile: Поздравляю с днюхой!!!!!
Ты такая задорная, прикольная и вместе с тем - серьёзная, рассудительная, здравомыслящая...... хочется, чтобы ты была такой всегда!
И так же всегда испытывала удовлетворение от ОТДАЧИ позитивной энергии добрым людям... :Ok:  Человек-генератор....



Пы. Сы. Просматривала страницу. Первое, что бросилось в глаза - ааагромаднейший ТОРТ от Алевтиночки, а сразу, чуть ниже - надпись "Сбросить 7 кг за неделю - это реально?"...:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Ребяты!!! А где-то совсем пропала наша тамбовская волчица... А ведь она у нас именинница!
*Татьянка*, с Днём рождения!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Танечка! Поздравляю тебя и тут с днем рождения!
 я хочу пожелать тебе всего только самого наилучшего: здоровья твоему сыночку и близким тебе людям!любви твоему сердцу! и счастья в твоей жизни!
С днем рождения тебя, Танюша!

----------


## Apch-hi

_Ирочка Окминская!!!
С Днем Рождения, тебя дорогая!!!
Потрясающая, эффектная, прекрасная, замечательная, восхитительная женщина - 
ЭТО ТЫ!!!
И пусть в ТВОЕЙ жизни ВСЁ будет ВКУСНО!!!!_

----------


## Масяня

*Татьянка  
Тамбовская волчица*

С днём рождения! Судя по всему, сегодня я третья. поэтому тост за любовь!!!
Купайся в ней и наслаждайся. Мы без тебя как-то скучаем?! Заходи хоть изредка....

----------


## Гвиола

*Поздравляю всех!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/644330m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Поздравляю всех именинников!*

----------


## Татьянка

:Vah:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Спасибище всем огромное!!!! (и я не пропал.... тружусь,яки пчЁл... заглядываю, пооверяю наличность всех...и успокоившись, с новыми силами в бой...:biggrin:)

----------


## lezi

Танечка!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Желаю здоровья и радости и побольше счастья ,понимания,любви и процветания!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/24993m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/49597m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Танюш! Поздравляю с днюхой! Счастья и любви! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*Татьянка
Тамбовская волчица*

С Днём рождения!
Всего-всего самого-самого!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/485596.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Татьяна,*

[IMG]http://*********ru/597233.gif[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

*Татьянка*,
 Танюшка, с Днем Рождения тебя!!! :flower: 
Любви, удачи, здоровья тебе и твоим родным!!!
Не покидай нас надолго!!! Появляйся чаще на форуме!!!
Мы без тебя скучаем!!!! :Aga:

----------


## bulya

*Татьяна - русская душою, 
На родине одарена красою, 
А царь, чье имя носит с детства, 
Ей царственность отдал в наследство. 
Чего б ни стоило, она 
Тверда в решеньях и нередко 
Права. Характером сильна, 
Да и острить умеет метко. 
Пустых не терпит возражений – 
Весомы факты, важность тем... 
Ей строить проще отношенья 
С мужчинами, с кем нет проблем. 
Средь них комфортно ей и сладко. 
Очарования полна, 
Весь артистизм свой без остатка 
Проявит средь мужчин она. 
Все ищут общества Татьяны: 
Она на выдумку быстра, 
Как в тамаде, в ней нет изъяна, 
Как солнце, на тепло щедра. 
С днём Рождения!
* :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Танечка, тамбовская волчица*, стоявшая у истоков создания раздела "Для ведущих", затем благополучно перекочевавшая к музыкантам. 
Знай, что тебя здесь очень не хватает Отпразднуешь день рождения и возвращайся...
*Ирочка Акминская*!Чудесная одесситка, подруга форумчанки Леночки Жак, та, что несла позитив на одесских встречах и в прошлом, и в этом году...
 Как хочется видеть тебя на страницах Форума... Подай пример геолагам. Яви миру свое лицо... Выходи пообщаться в инет...
*А пожелания тебе- мира, счастья,здоровья и добра...* :biggrin: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## orsia

Танюшка, Тамбовская волчица!

----------


## Абюл45

Танюша,прими самые добрые и искреннее пожелания:"С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!"

----------


## Уралочка

*Танечка, тамбовская волчица 
Ирина Акминская*

ПРОЗДРЯВЛЯЮЮЮ!!!

ВСЕГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО ВАМ!!!
 ВСЕГО, ЧТО САМИ ПОЖЕЛАЕТЕ СЕБЕ!!! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## вокся

я скромная... :Oj:  :Oj: 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=125330 пост №3.... :Oj: 
третье место по краю.... :Oj:  :Oj: 
теперь у меня есть новый  телефон со всякими наворотами :Aga:  :Ok:  Нехилые подарки в этом году, надо заметить:biggrin:
Ну? Праздравляйте што-ль! :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Сильва

*вокся*,
 Ну и молодцы!!!

----------


## Иринка 11



----------


## Масяня

> третье место по краю....
> теперь у меня есть новый телефон со всякими наворотами



За третье место надо выпить!!! 

Желаем с каждым годом подниматься всё выше и выше, и телефоны всё круче и круче!!!

Оксанка - молодчина!

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*
*Иринка 11*,


У Оксаны день рождения в ноябре, это она у себя в краю стала одной из самых лучших!!!

----------


## naatta

*вокся*,
 Оксанчик!!!
Молодчага!!! :flower: 
Третье место в ЦЕЛОМ крае - это круто!!!! :Ok: 
Так держать!!! :Aga:

----------


## Иринка 11

> *Иринка 11*,У Оксаны день рождения в ноябре, это она у себя в краю стала одной из самых лучших!!!


вот я лоханулась....надо сначала умываться, глаза продирать....а потом уж читать :Oj: , с чем поздравлять .....прошу прощения.....:rolleyes:, Света спасибо за то что поправила :Tu: , звиняюь :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

*Вокся,*,умничка,Оксана,поздравляю!!!! :flower:  Планку выше,не снижать и вскоре первое место завоевать! :Ok: у тебя точно всё получится. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> За третье место надо выпить!!!


 Оксаночка,Светик правильно говорит :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! Банкетный зал заказан!
[IMG]http://*********ru/649252.jpg[/IMG]
Пока все гости собираются, всем желающим аперитивчик)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/651300.jpg[/IMG]
Жду всех! Скоро Федя будет подавать дичь!

----------


## Абюл45

Ваууууууууу!!! Оболдеть, и это только - третье место,а что будет,когда первое обязательно получишь??? :Aga: 

 ...а нам всё равно,а нам всё равно,
 что мы будем есть,что мы будем пить.
 Дело есть у нас,в этот чудный час,
 Мы,Оксаночку,будем проздравлять! :flower:

----------


## Курица

Оксана!!!
поздравляю! :Ok: МоЛоДеЦ!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 
Ещё раз всем хочу сказать ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!! ( И простите за редкие минуты с вами.... эмоциональный и физический аврал :Wacko:  Но я всё- равно рядышком и в курсе всего.Так и знайте.:tongue::biggrin:)

----------


## Татьянка

*вокся*,

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Умничка!!!!! Восхищаюсь!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

А все же было здорово, когда в этот день алели красные галстуки, казалось, что весь город становился наряднее. А все же было классно, когда вся дружина громко скандировала свой девиз "Без борьбы нет победы", и эхо этих слов разносилось востргом в каждом сердце. И что не говорите, для меня этот праздник такой же яркий, как и день рождения Комсомола. И я храню в памяти этот светлый праздник
Всех бывших пионеров, вожатых от всей души поздравляю С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ПИОНЕРСКОЙ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ! 
Ко всему доброму, светлому, творческому, яркому - БУДЬТЕ ГОТОВЫ!!!!!


*Эх, поколение...* 
Взвейтесь кострами! 
Взлетите орлятами! 
Алыми стягами 
Дыры залатаем! 
Звонкими песнями, 
Дружными звеньями. 
Чтоб интереснее! 
Чтоб злободневнее! 
Мы – пионерия, 
Мы – комсомолия! 
Круче Нигерии, 
Больше Монголии! 
В светлое завтра мы 
В ногу со временем, 
С песней о Партии, 
С песней о Ленине! 
Ждут нас заводы, 
Целинные тракторы, 
БАМ, и Магнитка, и 
Лунные кратеры! 
Взвейтесь-развейтесь, 
Красные соколы! 
Рейте над миром 
То выше, то около! 
Славим-прославим 
Отчизну свободную, 
Партию – мать вашу!- 
Силу народную! 
Драться-кусаться 
С буржуями жирными 
Будем повсюду мы 
Средствами мирными... 
Клятвы-присяги, 
Линейки и звёздочки – 
Гимны, речёвки, 
Собранья-маёвочки. 
Красные бантики, 
Красные ленточки, 
Cильные мальчики, 
Строгие девочки……. 

--------------------------------------- 
Море терпения 
С верой в утопию - 
Эх, поколение... 
Эх, философия... 

_Автор Гойакла_

----------


## Абюл45

ЮНЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ! С ДНЁМ ПИОНЕРИИ ВАС!!!

----------


## Сильва

А самая пионеристая среди нас - Наталька Кудряшкина!!! С Днём рождения!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> самая пионеристая среди нас - Наталька Кудряшкина!!! С Днём рождения!!!
> __________________


Значит *Наталье Кудряшкиной* от меня пожелания* не тярять пионерский задор*. *Оставаться вечно молодой.* И к *Борьбе за хорошие заказы и заслуженный горорар  быть всегда готовой *

----------


## Volodя

Взвейтесь кострами
Синие ночи...:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

Натуля!
любви во всем! в жизни, в работе, в семье!
Всего самого хорошего тебе,пионерка наша! :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

Наталье Кудряшкиной пионерское УРА! УРА! УРА! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tatjana

Сегодня Vatertag, поэтому разрешите поздравить всех папочек и дедушек с этим замечательным днём!!!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
  С днём папочек вас!! 
  Мужчины желаем вам - оставаться сильными, мужественными и терпеливыми! Будьте здоровы и живите на радость своей семье!
  С самыми наилучшими пожеланиями  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !!!

----------


## Уралочка

*Наталью Кудряшкину С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
*УРАааааааааа!!!**Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!* :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## вокся

Татьяна, *Мальвинка,* (Ягулечка, но в такой день об этом в скобочках!)
С Днём рождения!!![IMG]http://*********ru/651244.gif[/IMG]
Для Девочки с голубыми волосами!
[IMG]http://*********ru/650220.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна, Мальвинка,


[IMG]http://*********ru/618479m.gif[/IMG]

Что тебе, Татьяна, пожелать?
Чтобы этот день подольше длился,
Счастья со здоровьем намешай,
И коктейль, который получился,
Всем, живущим рядом, раздавай!
Пусть в твоих глазах не будет слез,
Если будут, только лишь от смеха,
И астрологический прогноз
Даст тебе гарантию успеха
И реализацию всех грез.
Будь любима и люби всегда!
Счастья тебе, солнышка, удачи.
Чтоб на все твои запросы -  «да»,
Чтоб в Песчаном-БЫТЬ, а не иначе!
Р а д о с т и    -  на долгие года.

----------


## lezi

Танюшка-Мальвинка

Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!
Пожеланья в день рождения
По приметам старины
Как по щучьему веленью
Сбыться в точности должны.

Чтоб тебе жилось как пелось
Чтобы пелось как жилось
Что бы все чего хотелось
Неприменно удалось.

Чтоб была тебе удача
Подарков воз со всех сторон
А в придачу дом и дача
И в наследство миллион

.

----------


## maknata

Мальвинка! Поздравляю!!! Счастья, любви, удачи во всех начинаниях! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Что тебе Татьяна пожелать?
Да билет быстрее в Крым,конечно,взять
Шишкиной при этом позвонить
 С нею вместе в лес Песчаный и прибыть

Ты Мальвинка? Это же чудесно.
Ник заметный,очень интересный.
Ты из сказки к нам сюда пришла
Радость мультика при этом принесла...

*Желаю Татьяне -Мальвинке мира, счастья, любви,здоровья и добра...* :flower:

----------


## dushca kompanii

МАЛЬВИНКА!

Я и мужчина которого все знают тебя поздравляем!

----------


## Мальвинка

вокся, Курица, lezi, maknata, optimistka17, dushca kompanii 
[IMG]http://*********ru/626681.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/629753.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Мальвинка*,


Танюшка, май на праздники богат, твой день рождения как нельзя гармонично вписался в эти замечательные события.

Желаю тебе в этом году побывать повсюду, куда захотелось душе. Пусть найдутся средства. возможности и пусть лучшим подарком для тебя станет встреча с твоими друзьями.


*МИшкина - Светулька* - поздравляю тебя с днём рождения твоего младшенького чуда! Ты лучшая мама для него, пусть для него сегодня будет много приятных сюрпризов, а самый главный сюрприз для него ты уже сделала?!

И ещё одно, как то мы упустили из виду очень важный праздник


*День славянской письменности*, День Кирилла и Мефодия (его отмечали вчера).  Если бы вы видели, с каким размахом его празднуют в Болгариии, я была очевидцем. В этот день у всех выпускников праздник, и выпускные балы у них проходят до экзаменов, продолжаются 3 дня. В Варне возле памятника собираются все ученики города, а это несколько тысяч, все в шикарных нарядах, а потом они едут на курорт...

А потом уже сами экзамены...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Мальвинка*,

*Татьяне* 
Сегодня трудно без стакана, 
День знаменательный настал: 
Ужель та самая Татьяна 
В свой День рожденья правит бал?! 

А как свежо еще преданье - 
Мы помним детский детектив – 
Рыдала горько наша Таня, 
Свой мячик в речку уронив… 

Промчалось время ураганом, 
Река печали унесла, 
А ты, прелестная Татьяна, 
С тех пор немного подросла, 

И хорошела год от года, 
Мужчинам души бередя… 
Забудь прошедшие невзгоды 
И те, что будут погодя, 

И пусть судьба тебя ласкает, 
И много выпадет удач, 
И в жилах кровь не остывает, 
И не утонет в речке мяч!

----------


## Мальвинка

Светочка, Светланка, Светулька, Солнышко 

[IMG]http://*********ru/610299.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Мы с тобой из одного города - ты и я......

[IMG]http://*********ru/652282.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/653306.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Мальвинка*,
 Желаю всего-всего!

----------


## Абюл45

Мальвинка


Танюша,пусть счастье будет непременно,
В делах сопутствует везенье;
Удача будет несомненной
И превосходным настроенье!!!

----------


## tatusya

Мальвинка, Танюша, с Днем рождения!
Счастья, радости, здоровья!
Все весенние цветы- в подарок тебе!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/646142m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*Мальвинка Светлана* - милая душа, 
Ты даже в имени светла! 
В нем столько трепета, тепла, 
Да и сама всем хороша! 
Легка в общении, проста, 
Но и с веселым озорством 
Стремишься сделать все с умом 
И потому средь нас - звезда! 
В твой именинный, светлый день, 
Когда к тебе благоволит 
Твой Ангел, что тебя хранит, 
Нам поздравлять тебя не лень. 
И поздравляем! Будь всегда 
Щедра на добрые дела. 
Желаем нежного тепла, 
Любви на долгие года! 


*Танюша Курица* 
Хорошая хозяйка 
И добрая душа, 
"Татьяна, - с Днём Рождения", - 
Шепнем, едва дыша. 
Живите без ненастья, 
Не ведая невзгод, 
И пусть большое счастье 
Вам праздник принесет.

*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!* :034:  :062:  :016: 

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
Девочки, родные простите *Мальвинка Танюша,Мишкина Светулька* с Днем Рождения!Отработала 5 детских подряд,:eek: и глаза смотрят в одну сторону, а мозг уже отдыхает!:biggrin:

----------


## свадьба

*Мальвинка,*

[IMG]http://*********ru/634864.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/636912.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## naatta

*Мальвинка*,
 С Днем рождения, тебя, Танюшка!!! :flower: 
Желаю здоровья тебе и твоим близким, удачи в делах, и огромного количества заказов!!!!
Пусть сбудутся самые фантастические твои мечты!!! :Aga:

----------


## Уралочка

МАЛЬВИНОЧКА!!!!!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
пусть с опозданием, зато от чистого сердца!!!
Урааааааа!!!!! ПОЗД - РАВ - ЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*Наталья Кудряшкина,
Татьяна - Мальвинка*
Девочки, лучше поздно, чем никогда - 
с Днём рождения вас!
Всего вам самого тёплого и солнечного!
[IMG]http://*********ru/401517.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Анжелла,с днем рождения!*[IMG]http://*********ru/639802.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Анжелла-а-а-а-а!!!



[IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Ой, спасибо!  :flower:  Как приятно. Я уже несколько часов принимаю поздравление, а по моему времени еще не родилась. Интернет интересен в этом плане.

----------


## Сильва

А я постараюсь быть первой именно 28го по московскому...
Анжеллочка, подружка - С Днюхой!!! Будь всегда такой молодой, талантливой, и добро твоё вернётся сторицей!!!

----------


## Колесо

*Анжеллочка*,дорогая моя подружка,с днем рождения!!!Спасибо за твою душевную теплоту,отзывчивость,поддержку.Я рада,что познакомилась с тобой виртуально,надеюсь на реальную встречу(пусть не в этот раз,но она обязательно будет!)Пусть тебя радуют твои близкие, на работе творческого подъема,выгодных заказов,счастья и благополучия твоей семье!  Это тебе:
[IMG]http://*********ru/620351.jpg[/IMG]

У меня уже 28 число!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*АНЖЕЛЛА!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!*



[IMG]http://*********ru/24993.gif[/IMG]

На форуме нашем ты – талисман,
Для сердца чудесный бальзам. 
Твоя доброта без границ, 
Пред ней мы склоняемся ниц. 
Пусть будешь здоровьем полна, 
Как полная чаша вина, 
И свет проницательных глаз 
Пусть долго сияет для нас!

*Пусть будет все, как хочешь ты, пусть ожиданья не обманут, и все прекрасные мечты, твоей действительностью станут!*

----------


## Инна Р.

Анжеллочка, с Днюхой тебя!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Успех, любовь, удача, Канары, яхта, дача... и всего остального тебе, о чем мечтается и чего хочется!!!  :Ok: 
Девочки, и всех, кого пропустила поздравить - поздравляю  :flower:  и желаю, желаю, желаю....  :Aga:  ВСЕГО :wink: (хорошего) :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

*Анжела, я могу начать с того, что друзья моих друзей-это мои друзья. Как здорово, что когда-то Люда Пухова привела тебя с Одноклассников на наш Форум...*  *И ты сразу же , как говорят, пришлась ко двору...* *Как хочется, чтоб день рождения подарил тебе прекрасную возможность узнать, как любят тебя ВСЕ форумчане...* 
*Ты ведь такой добрый,искренний и открытй человек, что у тебя великое множество друзей...* *Мне очень хочется, чтоб удалась твоя встреча в июне в Набережных Челнах ! * *А пройдет какое-то время сбылась и моя мечта,-чтобы мы с тобой все же встретились в реале...Не знаю, в Питере, в Крыму или в Днепропетровске... Ведь наш земной шар -он такой маленький...*
*Мира, счастья, любви, здоровья и добра желаю от всей души...* :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Анжелла , С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! Оставайся такой же умничкой !!! Будь счастлива !!!

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки! Спасибо Вам всем за добрые слова! :flower:  Мне правда очень приятно, до слез... Сегодня столько теплых слов и стихов везде получаю. Даже мужу написали стихи и он меня поздравлял.Супер!

----------


## shoymama

*Анжеллочка, поздравляю от всей души!!! Будь всегда счастливой, здоровой и удачливой!!!*

----------


## Буча

Анжелочка, еще раз с днюхой!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/638769.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Анжелла! С днём рождения! Всего-всего и ещё больше!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/613169.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Некоторе время назад на " Одноклассниках" в группе" Тамада" я познакомилась с ООООООООчень   Разговорчивой, Любознательной и Солнечной Симпатюлей.
Ну не могла я не пригласить ее на наш форум.

Анжелла ! 
С Днем Рождения !
Будь Здорова и любима !*

----------


## Анжелла

> Ну не могла я не пригласить ее на наш форум.


Людочка! Всегда желаю тебе всего хорошего!  :flower:  И не перестану тебя благодарить, что пригласила меня на МСК. :Pivo:

----------


## tatusya

*Анжелочка, поздравляю с Днем Рождения!
Счастья, радости, любви!*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/615216m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Пусть этот день будет самым-самым: ярким, разноцветным и красивым!

----------


## Раюшка

Ой, как я вовремя зашлааааа!!!! :Ok: 
Анжеллочка, подружка любимая, с днюхой тебя! Пусть каждый прожитый год добавляет тебе шарма, обаяния, неповторимого благоухания и неотразимого великолепия.... :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ага, и Танюшка-Мальвинка в эти дни принимает поздравления с днём варенья... И я претендую на полтинник коньячку от тебя! А посему говорю тост: "Тост!":biggrin:
Танечка, к сожалению, я с тобой на форуме пока мало общалась, но, судя по фотке, ты очень доброжелательный, обаятельный и безобидный человек и просто очень симпатичная девушка. А такому человеку хочется пожелать, чтобы сбылись все желания.... От души желаю!!!

----------


## manja

*Анжелла поздравляю с днем рождения....*

Случайно увидела, что у тебя день рождения....и обрадовалась...что смогу написать тебе парочку добрых слов, которые так нужны нам всем...
А в день рождения тем более... 

Хочу чтобы весеннний майский день...начинался у тебя с пения птиц.... 
[IMG]http://*********ru/639795m.gif[/IMG]

И это были бы песни, которые тебе незнакомы.... но такие приятные на слух....
Хочу чтобы весенний майский день начинался бы с запаха сирени....и яблони....
[IMG]http://*********ru/645939m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/643891m.jpg[/IMG]

которая цветет только весной...и потому неповторима...
Пусть твои близкие родные, муж и сын....ценят тебя за то, что ты у них есть...
будь всегда любимой и счастливой.....

----------


## Djazi

*Анжелика, солнышко! Тебе так идёт твоё красивое имя. И так красиво называют тебя твои клиенты. 
Поздравляю тебя с самым важным днём в твоей жизни. Будь всегда такой же доброй, отзывчивой, милой, красивой и любимой.
А  у меня завалялось несколько твоих эксклюзивных снимков, которые я дарю тебе*

----------


## Apch-hi

*Анжеллочка!!!!!! В день Рождение, когда душа человека  поднимается на небеса, чтобы отчитаться за прожитый год, оставляя именинника на некоторое время в одиночестве,  мы не позволим тебе грустить и скучать. Ты проснешься и увидишь, как же много людей тебя любят, уважают, ценят и желают добра. И это неспроста. Просто ты - очень хороший человек. Спасибо, что ты есть. Удачи тебе!!!*

----------


## shoymama

Анжеллочка! Подарок для тебя лежит в кинозале. :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

Анжела!!!!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮ с Днём рожденья))))))))))

Я желаю тебе СОХРАНИТЬ и ПРИУМНОЖИТЬ самое главное в твоей жизни: ЛЮБОВЬ и СЕМЬЮ....будь счастлива и любима.....будь желанна и обожаема!!!
Желаю тебе успешной и удачливой, радостной и благополучной жизни...
УРРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ))))

----------


## Масяня

Анжелка!!


С днём рождения тебя, вот повезёт же участникам  встречи скоро, они тебя ещё и лично за ушки подёргают. Осталось -то всего ничего, чуть больше недели. Желаю ярких дней, яркого признания, и яркого счастья - такого же яркого, как и ты сама!

----------


## черника

*АНЖЕЛЛОЧКА!* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 Тебе уже много пожелали, написали, сказали, и ещё больше напишут и скажут, потому что ты яркая, как зведа, тёплая, как солнце, а уж красивая... :Vah:  Будет всё, как ты захочешь ( Анатольевна узнавала, а я договорилась:tongue:)!!!Удачи тебе, радости, здоровья, любви, понимания в семье, "жирных" клиентов, творчества и вдохновения..... И ещё много всего!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  (скажу при личной встрече! :Pivo: ) Будь счастлива!!!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## maknata

*Анжелла*,
 С днём рождения!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Моя дорогая девочка! Как ты помнишь, в любви я тебе объяснилась вчера в скайпе...Жаль, не могу петь-не умею-иначе бы под твоими окнами с песней:"Не могу я тебе в День рождения Доргие подарки дарить..." ты бы меня уже с утра сегодня лицезрела...
не хочется писать банальных слов поздравлений, хочется эксклюзивных слов. ТАКИХ, как ты сама...
Ты-удивительная.Яркая, наполненная оптимизмом, теплая, увлекающаяся и умеющая увлекать, очень трудолюбивая и кропотливо работающая над любой проблемой, к твоему любимому делу(делать людям Праздник)относящаяся(только одни поиски "родной"музычки к "гароему" вспомнить:eek:), еще ты красивая, уверенная в себе, волевая, немного резкая(но это здорово-в смысле антонима  к слову"вялая"), бесконечно любящая своих чад и домочадцев, справедливая, не умеющая и не собирающаяся в угоду кому бы то ни было кривить душой, имеющая на все свою собственную точку(прошу обратить внимание-НЕ КОЧКУ!!!, как на болоте. а аргументированную точку)зрения.
А еще ты хлебосольная и хорошая хозяйка, рыболов-спортсмен и начинающая певица...Но в этом придется убедиться на деле тем счастливицам и счастливцам, кому посчастливится вкусить Сашиного шашлыка и Анжеллиной ухи у них на даче...Признаюсь-и я бы хотела быть в их числе, но основная работа и расстояние(мы с тобой считали-около 2 с половинойТЫСЯЧ км)...Но я их, этих км, не чувствую, когда мы с тобой в скайпе...
Поэтому-ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ от души с Твоим Днем...
и ПУСТЬ БЕЗ СТИХОВ...Но - с большииииииииииииим чувством! :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/595762m.jpg[/IMG]


Ой, и строчки из школьных лет тетрадочки:
"Ветка сирени упала на грудь(!!!!!!!!!!!!!),
Крошка Анжелла, МиНе не забудь!!!

----------


## bulya

Анжелла С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! :br: kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: f

----------


## Katjatja

Анжелочка бегу  тебя поздравить  как тот страус из Олиного ролика:smile:  с цветами в клюве, Загадай желание и дунь.
С днем рождения! 


[IMG]http://*********ru/626484.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Девочки! Эмоции переполняют меня! Столько приятных слов! Я прямо вся на слезах. Человек все же очень ранимый в свой день рождение...я своих клиентов не обманываю. :Aga:  А вас всех

----------


## Гвиола

*Анжелочка!Поздравляю с Днём рождения!Всего тебе самого наилучшего,оставайся всегда такой доброй,отзывчивой,любимой,красивой!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/617268m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/618292m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/615220m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

*Дорогая подружка! С Днём рождения!* 



Я тебе желаю много-много счастья, чтобы здоровье тебя никогда не огорчало, чтобы твои цветочки-детки превратились в самый красивый букет вашей семьи, улыбок от юлагодарных клиентов и всего-свего, чего ты сама пожелаешь!

----------


## julia2222

*Анжелла*, :flower: 
Ты – обаятельна, прекрасна,
Любого праздника ДУША.
Хозяйка – просто Супер-класса!!!
Во всех делах Ты хороша! :Aga: 

Анжеллочка! :flower:  *С Днём рождения!*
Ты – миролюбивый, отзывчивый, позитивный человек, не терпящий снобизма и высокомерия, готова прийти на помощь в любое время суток, так как «ВСЕГДА НА СВОЁМ МЕСТЕ». :Ok:  Спасибо, тебе, за это Огромное. Пусть тебя окружают дорогие, любящие люди. МИР твоему дому, здоровья крепкого тебе, твоим родным и близким.

А это маленький подарок тебе от моего мужа. Он – ненормальный трудоголик :Aga: ,  благодаря Вам, с Танюшей Курочкой, сейчас имеет возможность с рабочего места по СКАЙПУ общаться с родными и друзьями, что живут за морями и океанами, которых не видел 15-20 лет:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Анжелла*,
 Анжелочка! судя по всему, ты очень светлый и позитивный человек! я бы очень хотела познакомиться с тобою лично, что и надеюсь сделать в след.году, когда в Казань мотнусь...
Я от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
желаю тебе только позитива в жизни!Любви,здоровья, счастья и удачи во всем!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Алинчик! Поздравляю тебя с днем пограничника и знаю, что пока такие есть у нас дЭвушки, то мы можем спать спокойно. :Ok:

----------


## romashakun

Анжеллочка! Я как всегда опаздываю. С днем рождения тебя! Не хочется повторяться, желаю побольше счастья, хорошего настроения, в жизни меньше черных полос, побольше белых, ты очень добрый , отзывчивый человечек, такой и оставайся, я тебя очень люблю!!!

----------


## Абюл45

АНЖЕЛЛА,СОЛНЫШКО,ДРУЖОК!!! С ДНЁМ РОДЖЕНИЯ!!!

Оставайся такой же Сердцем чистой и открытой,
Лёгкой и не постоянной,
Милой,нежной и желанной!
Чтобы жизнь лилась,как песня,
Чтобы было всё чудесно!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

Это меня друзья сегодня поздравили: улыбнитесь....



Контрабандисты и шпионы
Непереносят цвет зеленый,
Пограничники в зеленом
Прохода не дают шпионам.
Всяческим контрабандистам 
Вообще не стоит суетиться.
Гостей незваных, неприличных
К нам не пускает пограничник.
Не грех, коль выпьет пограничник
В праздник свой сто грамм пшеничной!!!! 

С Днем пограничника тебя!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

*Анжелла*,
 Милая Ажелла!!!
Какими бы ни были твои желания - пусть они сбудутся!
Какими бы ни были твои планы - пусть они все свершатся!
Какими бы ни были твои близкие - пусть у них все будет хорошо!
Каким бы ни было твое здоровье - пусть оно будет крепче!
Какой бы ни была твоя карьера - пусть она идет по нарастающей!
Какой бы ни была твоя любовь - пусть она буде еще больше!
Каким бы ни был твой мир - пусть он будет более солнечным, теплым, уютным, радостным, желанным и пусть в нем все будет хорошо! С Днем рождения!!! :006:

----------


## manja

*KAlinchik*,
 С Днем пограничника тебя!!!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

Анжеллочка! Милый человечек! Искренне, от всей души поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Ты очень милая, красивая, доброжелательная, щедрая, отзывчивая и много, много ещё какая... хорошая! Желаю тебе и всем твоим близким счастья, здоровья, мира и добра! Я очень рада знакомству с тобой (пока хоть и не в реале) и тому, что имею возможность слышать твой голос. Ты ПРЕЛЕСТЬ! И знай, это - НЕ ЛЕСТЬ!

----------


## вокся

*KAlinchik*,
c Днём пограничника!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Я живу на берегу озера, которое каждый год 28 мая становится чем-то похожим на фонтаны  на День ВДВ...  :Ok: Предупредили, что в этом году жителей "приозёрья" ждёт шикарный салют. вся в предвкушении!... :Vah: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/635713.jpg[/IMG]

*Анжелла*, с Днём рождения!!! Желаю, чтобы всё!... Всегда!...
[IMG]http://*********ru/634689.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

*KAlinchik*
        Алина! Прими и от меня поздравления с Днём пограничника!

----------


## KAlinchik

Девчонки! всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!
пошла отмечать,до завтра не ждите...(обещаю напиться, но не до состояния "купание в фонтане", а то на предыдущей фотографии может появится и мое изображение в неглиже:biggrin:)

----------


## Анжелла

> а то на предыдущей фотографии может появится и мое изображение в неглиже)


Алинчик! Ну я надеюсь мы его увидем?

----------


## Volodя

*KAlinchik*,
 Форум! Равняйсь! Смирно! На три-четыре поздравляем товарища капитана *KAlinchik*-а !!!!
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!:wink:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Анжелла и KAlinchik*, принимайте и мои поздравления!
*Желаю у чтобы у Анжеллы*
*Душа всегда от счастья пела,* 
*Чтобы сбывались все мечты*
*Здоровья, смеха, красоты!!!*


*И Алинку поздравляю,*
*Службы лёгкой пожелаю,*
*На погонах россыпь звёзд*
*За супер девчёнок на форуме сегодня поднимем тост!!!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Анжелла*,
 Любить и быть любимой! Счастья, удачи, понимания и благополучия. С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!



*KAlinchik*,
*Самую красивую военную леди поздравляю с днем пограничника! Алинчик! УРА!*

----------


## naatta

АНЖЕЛЛОЧКА!!!!
Поздравляю с Днем Рождения нашего ангелочка!!! :flower: 
Будь всегда такой же, как сейчас: милой, непосредственной, приятной во всех отношениях!!! :Aga: 
Пусть будет у тебя отменное здоровье и у всей твоей семьи!!!
И продолжай радовать нас общением с тобой!!! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 32 минуты*
*Алиночка!!!* 
Хочу поздравить с праздником *самого красивого пограничника*, из всех когда-либо увиденных мной!!!! :flower: 
Как сегодня у нас в летнике орали погранцы: граница наша на замке, а ключ я отдал дяде!!! Я не поняла, какому дяде они отдали ключ:biggrin:!!!
Но я бы отдала ключ от границы только нашей Алинке!!! :Aga: 
Алька, я тебе все-таки желаю дослужиться до генерала!!!
Т.к. такого красивого, умного, и веселого генерала еще ни одна армия не видывала!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем огромное спасибо, за все те теплые слова, что вы мне сказали! ЭТо мы...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Анжелла*
Анжеллочка, дорогой, замечательный человечек!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!
На минутку забежала, чуть опоздала...
Пусть у тебя будет всё, о чём мечтаешь, чего ждёшь и хочешь. Каждая минутка твоего дня пусть будет счастливой. Удачи во всём!
[IMG]http://*********ru/595803.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Барвинка

*Анжелла*,
 От всего сердца с днём Рождения![img]http://s17.******info/da1f647975fd61cacb5e3ed2f8fd3510.gif[/img]

----------


## Кудряшкина

*Анжелла*,
 С днем рождения! 
Как солнечный день,
Как чудесная сказка
Пусть жизнь твоя будет
Все время прекрасна!

Я тебе не говорила, что мы с тобой одной крови?:wink:У меня мама из Татарстана!:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Сильва*,*optimistka17*,*KAlinchik*,*Абюл45*,*уралочка*,
Девочки, спасибки за поздравления, только сегодня увидела :Oj: . Даже прослезилась от приятной неожиданности, что кто-то помнит здесь обо мне

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> ,пионерка наша!


Сразу вспоминается русское радио - пионерка - всем ребятам примерка :Oj: :biggrin:
Вобщем-то день понерии наложил на меня сильный отпечаток:biggrin:, как пионер - всегда готов!:tongue:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Поздравляю всех пап и мам с окончанием учебного года. Надеюсь, что ваши детки порадовали вас. Я всегда уверена, что у талантливых родителей-талантливые дети.
Всем нашим деткам набраться сил, хорошенько отдохнуть летом, чтобы вступить в следующий учебный год бодрыми, пытливыми, жаждущими знаний. 
(как бы хотелось, чтоб так оно и было :Aga: )

----------


## tatusya

> Поздравляю всех пап и мам с окончанием учебного года.


Светочка, а че это пап и мам? А училок? Праздник у нас- не надо писать планы, проверять тетради, проводить собрания.
Всех своих дорогих коллег с праздником !

----------


## syaonka

> Всех своих дорогих коллег с праздником !


Присоединяюсь! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> А училок? Праздник у нас


А тебя, Наталочка, еще и *с праздником выпуска* твоих таких родных и любимых четвероклашек С тем самым праздником ,в который ты вложила всю душу и сердце...

----------


## Абюл45

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ КОЛЛЕГ,УЧИТЕЛЕЙ,ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЕЙ,ПЕДАГОГОВ С ОКОНЧАНИЕМ УЧЕБНОГО ГОДА!!! УРА!УРА!УРАААААААА!!!
 Желаю веселого,легкого отпуска!

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/606079m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

МОЁ САМОЕ ЛЮБИМОЕ ВРЕМЯ ГОДА!!!

----------


## Ная

Анжелл,я по принципу: лучше поздно,чем никогда...:smile:
С Днем рождения тебя!!! :flower: 
Ты прекрасна - спору нет

Излучаешь радость,  свет

Звонкий смех, глаза горят!

Про тебя все говорят

Как мила, добра, красива, 

Обаятельна, учтива.

Пусть тебе живётся классно!

ПОМНИ - ты всегда прекрасна!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*tatusya*,
 Натальюшка! Виновата! Конечно, и учителей поздравить нужно было, но я знаю, что сейчас идут отчеты, анализы, РИКИ, ОШКИ, тематическое и календарное планирование, и прочие бумажные работы, поэтому учителей я, как правило, поздравляю после выпускного, когда действительно спадает груз школьных работ.
Дождались, люди! ВОТ И ЛЕТО!!!!

----------


## alevtino4ka

АНЖЕЛЛА!!! я С ОПОЗДАНИЕМ БОЛЬШИМ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

http://webfile.ru/3661986

----------


## Уралочка

Не расслабляться!!! Продолжать принимать поздравления!!!
АНЖЕЛЛОЧКА, СОЛНЫШКО, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
ура имининнице, ещё раз УРААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :Vah: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Вчера закончилась весна... Да, все хорошее рано или поздно заканчивается...
 Сегодня началось лето... Все хорошее рано или поздно начинается...
 С хорошим временем года, с теплым летним солнышком поздравляю вас от души,друзья мои...Пусть и на душе у вас будет всегда тепло...

----------


## orhideya

доброе  утро  всем   поздравляю  всех   с  началом  лета   и   с   днем  зашиты  детей  пусть   ваши     детки   радуют   вас   ведь   они   цветы  нашей  жизни     так   пусть   цветут   и  пахнут    мир  вашему  дому  :Ok:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Все, всех, всех поздравляю  с Днём защиты детей!!! У меня доча родилась почти в этот замечательный день!!! 02.06:smile::smile::smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/647860m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/614089.jpg[/IMG]
Милые цветочки,
Дети всей Земли!
Мы вас очень любим,
Вы нам так нужны!

Пусть знакомо каждому
Будет слово "дом",
А отец и матушка
Вас встречают в нем.

Не болейте, солнышки,
Радость нам даря!
Будьте в этой жизни
Счастливы всегда!

*С днем защиты детей!*

----------


## Озорная

*Юрий Борисович*,

Поздравляю с днем рождения дочечки! Ей и Вам - самые лучшие пожелания!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

> Все, всех, всех поздравляю  с Днём защиты детей!!! У меня доча родилась почти в этот замечательный день!!! 02.06:smile::smile::smile:


Юрий Борисович!!! С именинницей тебя!!!! Всей вашей семье здоровья и тихого спокойного семейного счастья!!!:smile:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Юрий Борисович, с именинницей!

Радости вам от простого созерцания вашей  дочки, пусть она  радует вас успехами ,пусть всегда будет в вашей семье доброта, любовь, уважение.
                  [IMG]http://*********ru/635627.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Юрий Борисович, поздравляю вашу дочурочку, С Днем рождения!!! Желаю, чтобы все мечты её всегда сбывались и желанья исполнялись!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Pugachiha*,
Вита,с днем рождения![IMG]http://*********ru/592406.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Pugachiha* Виточка, с Днём рождения тебя, творческих идей и вдохновения! 

А ещё сегодня День рождения у нашей новенькой Алины из Полтавы... :biggrin: MaRuСя, поздравляю! Желаю хороших клиентов и давай выходи уже из подполья!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Вита,поздравляю с Днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/613929m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Вита поздравляю от всей души С Днём Рождения!!!*

----------


## Абюл45

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВИТОЧКУ И АЛИНОЧКУ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*Вита, Пугачиха! Поздравляю с Днем рожденья* *
Что-то ты редко стала на Форуме появляться!!!
 Дай Бог, чтоб у тебя все было в порядке!**

Алина! И тебя с днем варенья...* 
*Осваивайся на Форуме... Будут дергать за уши- не обижайся... Это только ради твоего роста вверх*

----------


## sokolixa

Вита и Алина!
Я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям - всего вам доброго!
С Днём рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/245932.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Pugachiha

Девочки-мальчики, спасибище  :flower:  всем, кто прЯздрЯвил меня очно и заОчно:biggrin: Всех лУблУ, АбАжаю PLUS-MSK :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## lezi

Что то я давно не посещала эту темку.Сейчас исправлюсь.
Всех именинников и именинниц с Днем рождения!
Здоровья,любви,удачи,благодарных и щедрых заказчиков.

----------


## maknata

*Pugachiha*,
 Витусь, с днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

Извиняюсь очень долго и много раз. Не получается забегать на форум чаще, много работы не смотря на кризис.
МИЛЫЕ НАШИ ИМЕНИННИЦЫ, 
ВИТА И АЛИНОЧКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!!!!
Пусть жизнь Ваша будет яркой и солнечной, без чёрных полос.
Целую обеих в щёчки :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Pugachiha*,
 Алинчик!
Девочки!
Я ВАС ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! ...И ПРОСТО ОБОЖАЮ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/614980.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

Мои дорогие, всех-всех с прошедшими днями вареньями поздравляю!!! 
Заскочила сюда на минутку, чтобы отхеппибездыть Сережу Соловьева (Солист 64). Сереж, нет никаких сил, мыслей, словов тоже нет - от усталости, не подумай ничего...:smile: Но я просто обнимаю тебя, целую, жму обе руки по очереди....В общем - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

Сережу Соловьева (Солист 64) поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Лишь тот свой возраст победит,
Кто раз в году, собрав друзей,
Нальёт бокалы пополней,
И выпьет он не за года,
Что улетели навсегда,
А выпьет он за каждый год,
Что в будущем к нему прийдет,
И чем полней и чаще пить,
Тем можно больше лет прожить!
Здоровья тебе!

----------


## optimistka17

*Сережа, солируй на Форуме почаще*...
*С Днем рождения тебя, творческий, интересный человек.* 
*Всех благ тебе и крепкого здоровья*...
[img]http://s17.******info/8065a6a00178c91c1564f9863bf613c4.gif[/img]

----------


## Масяня

Уря-я-я-я!

У Серёги Солиста день варения наступил. Мы с Сашей тебя поздравляем, желаем мыслей креативных, клиентов позитивных,  и почаще улыбайся - тебе так идёт твоя улыбка. Мы тебя любим.

----------


## черника

Сергей! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Удачи, здоровья, вдохновения и хорошего настроения!!! Пусть будет ПРАЗДНИК каждый день :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯkiss

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Сергей, с днем рождения!




[IMG]http://*********ru/632415.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KainskCherry

Сережа, я тоже поздравляю!!!!Счастья-огромного,денег-немерено,эдоровья сибирского!!!Очень рада,что хоть и заочно познакомилась с таким замечательным человеком,как ты!!!Всего самого доброго и чудесного я тебе желаю!!!

----------


## bulya

С днем Рождения *Сережа*, поздравляем!
*Успешных дел и радости желаем, 
Друзья чтоб были верные с тобой, 
Доволен чтоб ты был своей судьбой!*

----------


## manja

Сергей
Хочу от всей моей доброй души поздравить тебя с днем рождения
[IMG]http://*********ru/596560m.gif[/IMG]

Пусть никакие громы и молнии, дождь и ветер...которые прорываются в нашу дизнь в виде неудач и переживай не будет вообще....
Говорится так в народе, что если тебе пожелают счастья двадцать раз на дню, но это не значит, что его пожелали тебе двадцать раз, а просто все хотят чтобы ты был счастлив....
так вот СЧАСТЬЯ СЧАСТЬЯ СЧАСТЬЯ СЧАСТЬЯ СЧАСТЬЯ тебе....
[IMG]http://*********ru/597584m.gif[/IMG]

вот уже пять раз пожелала.....Лучше чтобы счастье пожелали разные люди... А тебе пожелают еще больше, потому что столько форумчанок тебя любят...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Серёга, солист ты наш форумскОй!
С днем рождения, дорогой!
[IMG]http://*********ru/640599.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Сергей, с самыми добрыми и сердечными пожеланиями с ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! УДАЧИ! ЛЮБВИ!

----------


## sokolixa

*solist64*
Серёжа!
Тебе желаю я удачи
И поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Пусть не изменят никогда
Ни оптимизм, ни вдохновение,
Улыбки добрые друзей
Пусть поднимают настроение!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*ЛЕНА, поздравляю с днем рождения!*

*Нежных улыбок
                    и ласковых слов,
                    радости,счастья
                    и море цветов.*

[[IMG]http://*********ru/599674.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Леночка, от души поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!! Пусть в жизни будет только все светлое, хорошее, и позитивное!!!*

----------


## Сильва

*черника* , с Днём рождения!!! Будь такой же крепкой и обильной на талантливые идеи:

----------


## Гвиола

*Леночка,дорогая!От всего сердца поздравляю с Днём твоего рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/327734m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Леночка, черничинка! С денм рождения!!!! Солнца, улыбок, успеха, удачи, денужков!

----------


## Масяня

И я *ЧЕРНИКУ* обожаю и всего- всего ей желаю...

Чтобы оставленные цели - достигались, 
а мечты - сбывались...

----------


## manja

Дорогая черника Леночка
С днем рождения тебя
[IMG]http://*********ru/619134m.gif[/IMG]
пусть все песни в которых звучат добрые нотки, добрые слова 
будут все только для тебя..

----------


## Курица

Лена!* Черника!*
Поздравляем с праздником рожденья! 
От души желаем счастья и успехов!
Пусть душа живет Весны цветеньем, 
Пеньем птиц, улыбками  и смехом!
[IMG]http://*********ru/592497m.jpg[/IMG]
Зори ясные надеждами наполнят, 
Красно Солнышко согреет, обласкает! 
Встречи добрые (такие. как у Анжеллы!!!) жизнь радостью заполнят, 
А Любовь - сердечко умиляет!

----------


## sokolixa

*Черника*
Лена, всего тебе самого-самого тёплого,
и друзей новых ( :Ok: ) и надёжных - МНОГО!!!
С Днём рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/192900.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Djazi

*solist64, Сергей и  Черника_ Леночка!*
Поздравляю вас с Днём рождения!!!
Пусть у вас всё будет! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


*А ещё, милые форумчане, я хочу всех православных поздравить с большим праздником- С ТРОИЦЕЙ!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/637559.gif[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*Черника*

Тебе, Прекрасная Елена,
Желаю жизнь пройти без бед
И счастья, счастья непременно
Не на один десяток лет!
Алёна, Леночка, Елена —
Тебя прекрасней в мире нет.
Да что там в мире, во Вселенной
Ты — самый яркий солнца свет.

[IMG]http://*********ru/699788.gif[/IMG]   
           [IMG]http://*********ru/697740.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/694668.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Черника*
Лена, с днём рожденья! А ты знаешь, сколько Черничек в интернете? Множество м самых разных! Кое-кого из них, я пригласила тебя поздравить. Встречай ....:biggrin: Они все твои тёзки - Чернички.
[IMG]http://*********ru/679310.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/676238.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/667022.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/665998.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/663950.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/670094.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/664974.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Леночка, черничка!
Поздравляю!
Ты очень соответствуешь своему нику - такая же незаменимая, полезная, мягкая, немного не заметная. но ТАКАЯ НЕОБХОДИМАЯ!!!!!! 
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ЗА ТВОИ ПОДСКАЗКИ!!!!
А когда на моих репетировали он-слон, она - слониха. он - козёл - она ..КОЗИХА...пришли соседи..Наш ржач заглушал важный телефонный разговор...
А потом пришёл шеф той, соседней организации (казанова исчо тот!) и мы его поймали поймали...он - кобель. она- ...выдает серьезно она- кобелиха!!!!!!

Черничка, спасибо тебе, дорогая..ЗА ТО, ЧТО ТЫ ЕСТЬ НА ФОРУМЕ!

[IMG]http://*********ru/719233.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## черника

Девчонки, всем ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Растрогалась до слёз - честно сказать, не ожидала, что будет столько поздравивших, столько приятных слов. Мы сейчас у Анжеллы - и это лучший подарок! Ещё раз всем спасибо, всех люблю :Aga:  Всем  удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

*Леночка, Черничка...*
 Как я рада, что ты поступила практически так, как я...
 Я в январе сделала себе подарок и вместо накрытого стола, вместо банкета уехала в Питер...
 А ты поехала на встречу в Набережные Челны...
 Уверена, что у Анжелы вы все чудно проведёте время и ты вернешься домой отнюдь не старше на год по паспорту,а моложе душой на доброе десятилетие...
 Продолжай получать позитив и радость от от новых знакомств и целиком от встречи...
*Будь счастлива и здорова...*
*Загадай желание. когда увидишь падающую звезду...*
[img]http://s.******info/96f51ccd34101f6d13debded1bc176e1.gif[/img][img]http://s8.******info/c693ef73bed4657a3e939e5cc64e39ac.gif[/img][img]http://s16.******info/9d4aab263d374d6d8eaef084eba19b9f.gif[/img]

----------


## lezi

Солист-Сергей! Черника-Леночка!
Дорогие именинники!
Поздравляю с днем рождения!

Есть люди, как хорошее вино, 
Которое с годами лишь прекрасней.
Приобретает аромат оно
И крепость, не подвластную ненастьям.
Ведь как никак, 
С годами только ценится Коньяк
Желаю как и коньяку с годами становиться выдержаннее,мягче,крепче и как следствие дороже для всех родных ,близких и знакомых.Счастья,здоровья,и процветания!!!!

----------


## solist64

Друзья мои! Спасибо за все теплые слова! Роняю скупую мужскую слезу. Столько поздравлений у меня еще не было никогда!

----------


## Лина М.

*solist64*,
 Сергей, ты именинник оказывается? С Днем рождения тебя - талантливого, мудрого,артистичного и душевного человека! :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Столько поздравлений у меня еще не было никогда!


ДЫК ИСЧО НЕ ВЕЧЕР! Ты готовься уже к следующему ..дню-рождению!

----------


## olgaring

Леночка и Сергей ( почти земляк ) ! Поздравляю вас от всей души . Желаю вам того , чего вы себе желаете сами . А главное знайте , чтобы не случилось - к вам на помощь придут тысячи рук наших форумчан ! С днём рождения !!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*solist64*
Серёж, прости з..... :smile: Я проглядела твоё рождение... Прими мои проздравления и пожелания..... А чего? Да чего самому больше всего хочетося вот в этот момент. Загадай и сбудется. :wink:

----------


## Анатольевна

*solist64*
Серёжа, прости, заработаласЯ я!!!
С днём рождения тебя! Здоровья прежде всего! Заказов - шквал! Любви - взаимной! Удачной сдачи сессии!

[IMG]http://*********ru/668055m.gif[/IMG]

*Черника*
Лена, с днём рождения! Всех тебе благ! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/655767m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

Токо что разговаривала с Серегой по телефону. Он в Челябинске на сессии, в "эфир" выходил из интернет-салона. В данный момент гуляет по Челябинску :biggrin:

----------


## bulya

*solist64* Сергей, *Черника* Лена С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Творческих взлетов, отличных заказчиков!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Аллё! Челябинск!
Аллё! Набережные челны!
Именинников- Сергея и Лену - С Днём Рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/669090.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/698789.gif[/IMG]

----------


## черника

> А главное знайте , чтобы не случилось - к вам на помощь придут тысячи рук наших форумчан !


Это очень приятно осознавать, а ещё приятней знать, что это ПРАВДА! Ещё раз всем огромное спасибо :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ребята, а сегодня- всемирный день друзей!   *  



                                     [[IMG]http://*********ru/719293.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

*ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ ПРИНИМАТЬ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!!*

СЕРГЕЙ И ЛЕНОЧКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!

Поздравлений, пожеланий - было множество,
остаётся громко кричать УРАААААААА!!!!!!!
И нежно расцеловать :Vah:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## solist64

Еще раз спасибо всем за поздравления. Я вас всех люблю и очень рад знакомству с ВАМИ, пусть даже с кем-то заочному.
*черника*,
* Солнце, извини! Так обрадовался поздравлениям, что не заметил что у тебя тоже День рождения! Поздравляю! Креатива тебе! Двигайся вперед и удачи тебе в этом движении!!!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

С праздником, РОССИЯНЕ!  Верю, что и мы все когда-нибудь, при звуках нашего гимна, будем искренно класть руку на сердце, и с гордостью говорить: "Я-ГРАЖДАНИН РОССИИ - ВЕЛИКОЙ СТРАНЫ! Я верю, что так и будет

----------


## Katjatja

С праздником страну соседку. ВЕЛИКУЮ СТРАНУ И ЕЕ ГРАЖДАН с праздником.!

----------


## Гвиола

*Дорогие мои,Россияне и Россияночки!!!*
*Позвольте от всей души поздравить вас с Днём независимости России!*
http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=36584 (смотреть со звуком!)

----------


## Анатольевна

_Всех граждан дружественной державы - с праздником!
Соседи - россияне и россиянки, с Днём независимости!_  :Viannen 28:  :Aleksey 01:  :Viannen 28:

----------


## coc

ВСЕХ С ДНЕМ РОССИИ, ДРУЗЬЯ!
С Праздником свободы, гражданского мира и доброго согласия всех людей на основе закона и справедливости!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Сегодня такой классный день (и погода - отпад)!:smile: И у одной прелестнейшей особы я недавно узнал, что некоторый напиток так помогает расслаблению, "шо прям ни магу!"kuku Вы знаете, она права я так рааслабился и так вас всех абажаю!...и люблю........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :br: 
Россияне с праздником вас!!!!

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
*Гвиола*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Насмешила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: Праздник удался с самого утра! :smile:С праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Касатик

С Днем России, дорогие девочки и мальчики!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть у нас и нашей страны будет все, что необходимо для счастья, а выражаясь словами мудрого Платона - это разумные желания, здравые чувства и невредимое тело, а также удача,добрая слава и достаток! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
У моего папы в комнате  висит карта мира через всю стену, и когда я прихожу к нему, я вегда подолгу стою около неё и рассматриваю города и веси нашей Великой Родины. И, знаете, друзья мои, меня наполняет такая гордость!!! За необьятные просторы, за красоту и могущество родимой Державы, раскинувшейся "с южных гор до северных морей"(тем более карта времен СССР!Размеры - впечатляющие!:smile:) Смотрю на города, где живете вы - ставшие милыми моему сердцу, форумчане, и понимаю, насколько относительны расстояния, и как здорово, что есть Интернет, как прекрасно, что есть Форум, как замечательно, что есть ВЫ!!!!! С праздником!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

*Гвиола*,
 Ну, умница!...:biggrin:Как все в тему!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!*

13.06 в России отмечается главный отраслевой праздник отечественных производителей пива -  *День пивовара*. День пивовара учрежден решением Совета Союза от 23.01.2003 г. Праздник отмечается каждую вторую субботу июня.

Не знаю когда день пивовара в других странах, но Россия - страна соседственная с многими странами, поэтому предлагаю всем, кто имеет хоть какое-то отношение к пиву, делает его, поглощает несметными количествами, любит, жить без него не может, отметить это торжество поглощением данного продукта, т.е. пива!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Поздравляю всех с перездом в новый дом!!!!!::smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/683171m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*С переездом в новый дом,
пусть тепло и уютно будет в нем!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/713893.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*ВСЕХ С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/657590m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## лека

С Новосельем !!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/698569.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Как же я рада вновь Вас всех увидеть! :Vah: 
С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!!!!!! 
И пусть же нашему творчеству не будет ни конца, ни края!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Оля,с днем рождения!*[IMG]http://*********ru/704534.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/690198m.jpg[/IMG]
Уже с утра хотелось *Ольгу*
Поздравить с главным днем в году,
И пожелать ей счастья столько,
Что ей не снилось и в бреду!

Ты к нам на Форум *Айсидорой*
Назад полгода забрела,
И тоже "заболела" вскоре,
"Подсела" - вот и все дела!..

Тебя сегодня поздравляет
На Форуме живущий люд,
И каждый мысленно желает,
Чтоб был востребован твой труд! 

Заказов-много (ты согласна?),
Муж -предан, дети - хороши!
Пусть будет все всегда подвластно
Капризам, *Оль,* твоей  души!

----------


## Сильва

*Айсидора*, с Днём рождения!!!

----------


## Масяня

Айсидора - с днём рождения Оля тебя!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ольга, ПОЗД-РАВ-ЛЯ-Ю!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/678953.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

Пусть мир вокруг будет полон света и теплоты!
Пусть тебя окужают только близкие по духу и родные тебе люди! Пусть здоровье твое будет крепким, а настроение бодрым! Пусть удача никогда не проходит стороной! Будь счастлива и любима!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## bulya

*Айсидора - Олечка,* с Днем Рождения!
*Будь здоровой, Олечка! 
Будь счастливой, Олечка! 
Чтобы бед – нисколечко, 
Чтоб мечты – сбылись. 
Чтоб любить – до донышка, 
Чтоб смеялось солнышко 
И желанной долюшкой 
Обернулась жизнь! 
* :flower:

----------


## Мальвинка

Землячка, Олечка, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Открой ссылочку, и нажми там на марку...

http://cool-birthday.com/b/flash/happy_01.htm

Удачи тебе!!!

----------


## Колесо

Айсидору - Оленьку, 
Поздравлю с Днем Рождения!
Пожелаю, Оленьке, радости везения!!!
Будь всегда востребованной,любящей , любимой,
Это каждой женщине так необходимо!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Я знаю ее больше 17 лет. Я восхищаюсь ей больше 17 лет. Я больше 17 лет преклоняюсь перед ее талантом.
Зовут ее Ольга. Форум знает ее как *Айсидору*. Я знаю ее как великолепную актрису любимого мной и жителями нашего города  театра «Секрет».
Она прекрасна в любой роли, я ее больше всего люблю в постановке "Хотите убить сотого медведя по Шварцу и в "Ведьме" Садур.  
Видели бы вы ее живые глаза, в которых весь мир ее души. Она с годами становится моложе и красота ее не вянет. 
В наше бешеное время, живя в одном городе, к сожалению,  мы не общаемся и не встречаемся. Поэтому мои слова – это слова восхищенного зрителя
*Олечка! Блистай и дальше на сцене! Радуй нас, зрителей. Ты – талантище, ты – яркая звездочка, ты – огромная умница! Ты – великая актриса!!!!
Я аплодирую тебе стоя. Я истошно кричу «БРАВО!» твоему мастерству. Я желаю тебе только побед во всех делах и начинаниях! С днем рождения!!!!!!*

----------


## Иринка 11

*Айсидора*



*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ОТ ДУШИ!*

----------


## Ладушка

*Айсидора*

[IMG]http://*********ru/703548.jpg[/IMG]
Мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания!!! :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

Айсидора, Оленька, с Днём рождения!!!!!!! :Vah: 

Всё самое наилучшее тебе желаю, творческих успехов, благодарных клиентов, верных друзей. Больше тепла, любви, исполнение желаний!!! :flower:

----------


## Айсидора

Осипова Наталья Васильевна,Курица ,Сильва  ,Масяня  ,tatiana-osinka ,Касатик  ,bulya  , Мальвинка   ,Колесо  ,Svetllana  ,Иринка 11  
Ладушка ,уралочка !!!!!
Спасибо ВАМ!!!!! За поздравление, за слова, от  которых мурашки по телу и слезы счастья!!!! За поддержку, за подсказки, за то, что Вы есть и МЫ с ВАМИ ОДНОЙ КРОВИ. За энергию Вашу и свет, которым Вы одарили меня!!!!!!!!! 
Отдельное СПАСИБО Мальвинке, что написала мне в личку, что мне нужно найти эту страничку, сейчас мне даже страшно стало, что я могла ВОТ ЭТОГО ВСЕГО НЕУВИДЕТЬ!!!!!
НЕЖНЕЙШИЕ ПОЦЕЛУИ ТАТЬЯНЕ Курице - за стихи, за ее добрейшее сердце!!!!
Спасибе Светлане за..., МНЕ даже неудобно стало от таких слов, как буд-то я голенькая стала... 
СПАСИБО Вам всем!!!! Вы - часть моей души, родные мне люди. Благодарю его Величество СЛУЧАЙ, который поломал мой комп и сгорели, что называется все рукописи и празднечные заготовки и пришлось мне отправиться в океан ИНТЕРНЕТА и во имя спасения был мне послан прекрасный спасательный плот - наш ФОРУМ!!!! С удивительными людьми, которые приняли меня с открытым сердцем. Благодарю ВАС. ЛЮБЛЮ и очень хочу быть с Вами.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Айсидора*,
 Оль, с прошедшим!  :Vah: 
извини за опоздание,но лучше поздно, чем оооооооочень поздно:biggrin:
желаю всего только самого наилучшего!!! :flower:

----------


## Айсидора

KAlinchik   спасибо, дорогая!!!


Татьяна, курица!!! Прислала подарок драгоценнейший - свои стихи!!!  Мне очень хочеться, что бы все девочки их прочитали!!!! и восхищались твоим талантом...
Тань, можно их на эту страничку тоже выложить????? Жду твоего разрешения!:smile:

----------


## manja

*Айсидора*,
Поздравляю тебя...
[IMG]http://*********ru/658524m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/661596m.jpg[/IMG]

 извини дорогая моя, что не увидела и пропустила твой день рождения...
пусть твоя жизненная дорожка проходит среди разных ярких красок, 
которые ты или не замечала раньше, или спешила и потому не видела...
а именно.....чудесного времени года лета, в которое ты родилась...

и пусть все яркие краски лета...заблестят, зацветут в твоей жизни 
и останутся в сердце даже в холодную зиму....
будь счасчтливой...

[IMG]http://*********ru/656476m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

> Спасибо ВАМ!!!!! За поздравление, за слова, от  которых мурашки по телу и слезы счастья!!!!


Оленька, С Днем рождения! Пусть сбываются мечты!

----------


## Айсидора

[QUOTE=manja;2362646]*Айсидора*,
Поздравляю тебя...

Вот это День Рожденья у меня в этом году!!!!!!
Просто ПРАЗДНИК ДУШИ!

Спасибо Дима!!! :rolleyes:Спасибо Маня!!!!  :flower: 

Маня! Как я рада, что ты вернулась, надеюсь, что здоровье тебя больше  не подведет! Будь здорова, весела, искрометна, нежна... Просто БУДЬ с НАМИ!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Очень хочется поздравить с Днем рождения нашего Андрея Странника!
Андрей, пусть у тебя все получается, пусть твой малыш растет здоровым, пусть сбываются все твои желания. С Днем рождения! Спасибо, что ты есть!

----------


## Касатик

Поздравляю Андрея с Днем рождения! Желаю ему х:smile:рошего настроения - раз, х:smile:рошего настроения - два и ....х:smile:рошего настроения - три!!! :018:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Андрей, с днем рождения!

Хочу пожелать тебе, чтобы все, что ты сделал в своей жизни, люди вспоминали бы добрым словом как минимум еще несколько веков!..

                                                  [IMG]http://*********ru/669818.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Сразу прошу прощения, что несколько человек, у которых день рождения был совсем недавно остались без моих поздравлений( я то была на море, без инета) А поздравлять вдогонку, вроде как и неудобно
 Хороша ложка к обеду..
 А вот с Андреем- не опоздала...
*С днем рождения, Странник*
[img]http://s12.******info/e592597aea99e3ca36ebbfd572c7ba0a.gif[/img]
* Дай Бог тебе счастья и здоровья...Пусть тебе будет подарком  успехи твоего сына Пусть растет сынок, похожим на папу...*

----------


## strannix

*Svetllana*,
*Касатик*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*optimistka17*,
  СПАСИБО! :Ok: 
Пока занят , но форум иногда читаю на работе.

----------


## swinging

Андрюха - с днюхой!
Поздравляю, желаю здоровья тебе и всем твоим родным и близким.

Удачи!

----------


## Элен

*strannix*,
 Андрей,поздравляю с юбилеем.
Пусть всё у тебя и твоих близких будет хорошо.
Говорят,что в  .. лет для мужчины  наступает переломный момент в жизни,так пусть всё изменится только к лучшему.Будь счастлив.

----------


## sokolixa

*strannix*,
 Андрей, с Днём рождения!
Пусть лето будет тёплым, работа в радость, а близкие спокойными, счастливыми и здоровыми!

----------


## KAlinchik

*strannix*,
 Андрюша!!!!!!с днем варенья тебя!
пусть будет всё!(хорошее)!!!и никогда не будет ничего!(плохого!!!)

----------


## Масяня

*strannix*,

Андрей - с юбилеем тебя!!! Желаю тебе заказов хороших, друзей верных, а твоя семья чтоб тебя холила, лелеяла и берегла! А главное - ценила!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*strannix,*

С Днем рождения! Радости, мира в душе, благополучия, сбычи всех мечт!

----------


## strannix

*swinging*,
*myworld7*,
*Масяня*,
*KAlinchik*,
*sokolixa*,
*Элен*,
 Большое вам спасибо!

----------


## Курица

*strannix,*
с днем Рождения, Андрей!

----------


## Ладушка

*strannix*
*
Андрюша, дорогой!
Поздравляю тебя!
 Слова - оружие. Но  пусть сегодня они стреляют только в качестве салюта! 
 Обожаю тебя! 
  Уважаю тебя!
Горжусь таким другом!*
Надеюсь на взаимность))))
[IMG]http://*********ru/659571.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LapNik

*Андрей-strannix
С днюхой!*

----------


## zizi

*strannix*,
 Андрей, с днём рождения!

----------


## Уралочка

*strannix, Андрей, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!* :Vah: ,

 Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям!!! всего наилучшего желаю!!! :Pivo:  :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Андрей, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/672887.gif[/IMG]

Не пропадай надолго!

----------


## Иринка 11



----------


## Сильва

*strannix*,
 Андрюш, с Днём рождения!!!
не теряю надежды втретиться в Барановичах на фестивале :biggrin:.

----------


## Уралочка

*СЕГОДНЯ У ГАВРИЛЫ, ЭДИКА - ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ОТ ЧИСТОГО СЕРДЦА!!!!!!!
СЧАСТЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ, БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ, ВСЕГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО!!!
ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ и помни, что мы все тебя очень любим, ты замечательный человек.
Эдик, не теряйся, продолжай нас радовать своими приколами........ :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

Андрей и Гаврила  поздравляю  Вас с днем рождения! чем меньше мужчин на форуме , тем дороже оставшиеся.:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> СЕГОДНЯ У ГАВРИЛЫ, ЭДИКА - ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


С удовольствием присоединяюсь!!!
Гаврила, пропажа! ОТзовись!Давно не видно твоего статуса! Ты ж у нас "стекл, как трезвушко!", или я не права?:wink:

----------


## Лина М.

*strannix*,
 АНДРЮСИК, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! ЯВИ НАМ СВОЕ ЛИЦО, НАКОНЕЦ!!!!

----------


## strannix

Спасибо Вам за поздравления.
*SONYA_07*,
 Лина , а лицо я не прячу , посмотри в профиле там фотка.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*strannix*,
*Gavrila*,
С Днём рождения! 
Пусть у Странника - Андрея 
Миллионная окажется лотерея!
И тебе пусть фортит, Гаврила,
Чтоб вся Тула с восхищеньем о тебе говорила!!!

Радости, удачи, хорошего настроения и финансового благополучия!!!

----------


## Марисоль

*strannix*,Андрей! Поздравляю, странствуй везде , но всегда возвращайся к нам, мы тебя любим и ценим. Счастья тебе и твоему улыбчивому сынишке

----------


## SOK_89

strannix,Андрей! 
Землячок-поздравляю тебя.
Всех благ тебе и твоей семье.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*strannix*,
АНДРЮХА!
Дай  твои два уха!
Потяну - пРАздравлю
Удовольствие доставлю!

Странника я АбАжаю
И безмерно уважаю!
Будь здоров и процветай
И на всю фигню чихай!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Vah:  :Oj:  :Pivo:

----------


## KAlinchik

Эдик! и тебя с днем рождения!
всего наилучшего и общайся с нами почаще!

----------


## Gavrila

> Эдик! и тебя с днем рождения!
> всего наилучшего и общайся с нами почаще!


спасибо, лап!  :flower:  очень приятно! чес слово...Дела затянули...Ничего, ща кашу расхлебаю)))) и вернусь!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Gavrila*,
 Живет на форуме Гаврила
Гаврила творчеством живет
Его присутствие здесь мило
Его шедевры форум ждет.

Гаврила - славный, добрый парень,
Гаврила - светлый человек,
Он безотказно помощь дарит
и поддержать готов он всех.

Гаврила дружит с головою
Гаврила юмором богат...
Но крайне редко мы с тобою
общаемся, Гаврила, брат!

Тебя я, Эдик, поздравляю,
Твою я руку крепко жму,
Твои таланты восхваляю
И новых встреч с тобой я жду.

Виват отдельный посылаю
за гимн коровий "Почеши..."
И, потихоньку, намекаю,
Что тигры тоже хороши.

Ну а сегодня - С днем рожденья!
Удач и творческих побед!
И постоянного горенья
на много-много славных лет!!!

----------


## Колесо

*Странник - Андрейка,
Гаврила,* 
поздравляю вас с днем рождения!!!Желаю исполнения всех МЕЧТ!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Сегодня, оказывается, День рождения у обаятельной и приветливой форумчанки, изветной мировой общественности под ником *Yuli4ka*:smile:!!!
Юля! От души и с огромным удовольствием поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения! 
Желаю здоровья, улыбок, любви,
С Фортуною вместе по жизни идти!
Банкеты пусть все получаются КЛАСС!
Гордится ведущей такою Донбасс:biggrin: :Aga: !!!

----------


## Сильва

*Yuli4ka*!
С Днём рождения! Счастья тебе, дорогая, здоровья много-много, хороших друзей, энтузиазизма и ещё много-много творческих идей!
Это - тебе!

----------


## optimistka17

*Юлечка* ! *Пусть все пушки города Крамоторска салютуют только тебе...* [img]http://s10.******info/3697c76223682acde4838bd18c5f30fe.gif[/img]
*До скорой встречи в Песчаном, дорогой мой человек*!:biggrin:

*Эдик!* 
Твой Чебурашка шагает по свету,
Облетел уж всю планету
Песенку Буренки знают и поют
Новых от тебя шедевров ждут![img]http://s7.******info/b0fb05fb169eda6c5c12a34cfde22b01.gif[/img]
* Крепкого здоровья тебе, Гаврила и новых творческих успехов!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Столько здесь именинников! Простите. из-за отсутствия не поздравила. Оч-оч-очень стыдно :frown:
*Айсидора*
*strannix,*,
*Gavrila*,
Дорогие мои друзья, пусть всё у вас складывается только ОК  :Ok: 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Yuli4ka*
И тебя с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, милый солнечный человек! Будь просто счастливой! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Юлечка!ты очень неординарная личность!
от всей души хочу поздравить тебя с днем твоего рождения и пожелать тебе здоровья,любви,удачи, счастья и непрекращающегося потока хорошооплачиваемых заказов!
с днем варенья! :flower:

----------


## Курица

Юлю нельзя не сравнить нам с юлой, 
Ей даже нравится быть заводной! 
Скука апатию в ней вызывает, 
Только нечасто такое бывает. 
В вечном движении, как водопад, - 
Разве он мог бы потечь вдруг назад 
Иль на секундочку вдруг замереть? 
А наша Юля стремится успеть 
Все испытать, поучаствовать, вникнуть… 
К темпу такому всем трудно привыкнуть! 

Пусть ее Ангел от бед оградит - 
Если, конечно, за ней уследит!

С днем рождения, Юля!

----------


## ruslava

Юля, прими наши искренние поздравления с Днем Рождения!
Желаю творческого вдохновения! Богатых клиентов, побольше заказов, здоровья чтоб всех их выполнить. И простого человеческого счастья!
Это тебе  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Yuli4ka*
с Днем рождения! Мира и счастья твоему Дому!

----------


## Колесо

Юля,с днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/696228.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Ой, сколько ж я пропустила.. Ребята, всех именинников с днюхой! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Yuli4ka*,

Юля, с днем рождения! Здоровья тебе и всего, чего хочешь сама!

[IMG]http://*********ru/13770.gif[/IMG]

----------


## черника

Yuli4ka! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Никаких сомнений быть не может:
День рожденья - лучший день в году!
Пусть он жизнь по полочкам разложит
И поставит счастье на виду!
Ближе к счастью - мир, любовь, дачу,
Дружбу, доброту, надежду, веру,
Где-то рядом - дом, машину, дачу,
Деньги и успешную карьеру!
Пусть судьба возьмет всё это вместе
И назначит жизни долгий срок,
Чтобы тебе жилось ещё лет двести
без проблем, волнений и тревог!

****************************
Гаврила!  с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Тебе желаю счастья и добра,
И кучу денег к этому в придачу,
Чтоб завтра было лучше, чем вчера.
Пусть будет только так, а не иначе

Желаю также избежать долгов,
Обид и ссор, тревоги и печали,
Чтоб кризис  разорил бы лишь врагов,
Друзья, наоборот, чтоб процветали.

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, РЕБЯТА!

----------


## Ларико

Сердечно поздравляю Тюменскую ведущую *Свету Д*. с Днем рождения! Желаю осуществить задуманное и в скором времени пригласить всех нас на новоселье! А еще много хорошей работы! И еще здоровья тебе, Света, твоим близким и твоим друзьям! Будь любима, будь счастлива! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

*Yuli4ka*

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ , тебя самую красивую тамаду г. Краматорска!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/701370.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maxcimum

Юля, с Днем рождения тебя! Всего самого светлого и позитивного!!! Только приятных новостей и благодарного окружения)))
И всех-всех, кого вовремя не поздравила - *поздравляю*!!! :flower:

----------


## Айсидора

Yuli4ka!!!
Странник - Андрейка,
Гаврила и  Свету Д!!!!
Поздравляю ВАС
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Желаю  всего самого доброго, тёплого , красивого, радостного, весёлого, озорного, любимого, счастливого! Пусть огонь творчества всегда горит и не угасает в ВАШИХ душах!  А заказчики выстраивались в очередь!!!!

Извиняюсь, что с опозданием, мой райский сад потребовал срочного  присутствия...

----------


## Анатольевна

*Yuli4ka*
*Юлечка! С днём рождения! Удачи, творческих взлётов, любви!
*[IMG]http://*********ru/662462.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Гаврила!!!*
*С днём рождения! Ты куда пропал?* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/663486.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Yuli4ka
Юленька! С днем рождения!!! От души всего самого доброго и светлого!*

----------


## Масяня

начну по порядку всех поздравлять, только вначале, ребята простите, что с запазданием, работа есть работа.

*ГАВРИЛА,

Юляшка,

Света Д.*

от всей души поздравляю вас ребята с ВАШИМИ ДНЯМИ! Стихи сочинять не могу,  скажу своими словами: пусть в вашей жизни будет ВСЁ, и всё только лучшее! И спасибо вам всем, что вы дарите нам своё общение, это очень ценно...

----------


## bulya

*Юлю* нельзя не сравнить нам с юлой, 
Ей даже нравится быть заводной! 
Скука апатию в ней вызывает, 
Только нечасто такое бывает. 
В вечном движении, как водопад, - 
Разве он мог бы потечь вдруг назад 
Иль на секундочку вдруг замереть? 
А наша Юля стремится успеть 
Все испытать, поучаствовать, вникнуть... 
К темпу такому нам трудно привыкнуть! 
Но мы гордимся, что Юля средь нас: 
Первой на помощь придет в трудный час! 
Юлю сегодня поздравить хотим 
С чистым и радостным днем именин! 
Пусть ее Ангел от бед оградит – 
Если, конечно, за ней уследит!
*

Странник - Андрейка,
Гаврила и Свету Д!!!!*
Я долго думала, лучше поздравить рано поздним вечером или поздно ранним утром? И остановилась на первом. Поэтому я здесь и поздравляю тебя! Всего ВАМ самого наилучшего! Пусть жизнь ВАША будет радостна всегда - и рано поздним вечером, и поздно ранним утром!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

И я Yuli4ka - поздравляю Юльчонка!
Она умна, красивА, талией тонкА!...........

По страницам форума ты просто летаешь!
Желаю всегооооооо о чём сама ты мечтаешь!

kuku :flower:  :Aga: 

Дом на Рублёвке, а в Песчаном дачу
И море нас, форумчан, впридачу!

----------


## ЭДВАРТ

Дорогая Юличка, моя милая подружка! Прости, что я не смогла быть с тобой рядом в этот день- работала. Впрочем как и ты. Хочу пожелать тебе :
здоровья крепкого, 
силы неземной, 
отдыха достойного
 и главное- будь сама собой.
Вышла через мобилку. Твоя Татуся. Целую крепко. :Ok: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ЭДВАРТ

Милая Юличка! Не хочу банальных женских фраз. Чисто мужское- желаю быть тебе  всегда любимой и желанной. Всего- всего самого человечного, что есть на свете.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: f

----------


## Katjatja

Юляша с днем рождения!
Пусть в душе будет гармония! И хорошего тебе лета. :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/676811.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раюшка

Эдик, Андрюша, Юлечка - поздравляю вас!!!!!!
Я вас люблю!!! Будьте счастливы!!!
Целую крепко! :flower:

----------


## manja

*Yuli4ka!!!
Странник - Андрейка,
Гаврила и Свету Д!!!!
Поздравляю ВАС
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*
извинитие что не вовремя вас поздравляю а с запозданием...
Но если наша работа праздник, то пусть каждый день в вашей жизни цветут цветы...льются песни, светит солнце и звезды сияют с неба....
запметьте ВСЕ ДЛЯ ВАС, и только ДЛЯ ВАС...

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые жители Форума! Сегодня исполнилось три десятка лет одному замечательному видеооператору, милому человечку и - по совместительству-настоящему мужчине *ДМИТРИЮ* -мужу нашей Танюши-Вишенки из Новосибирской области!
Поэтому - от всей души- ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ, Дима!
У тебя сегодня праздник, милый Дима,
И тебе-подумать только-30 лет!
Возраст радости, удач, любви взаимной,
И-конечно-оглушительных побед!
Мы тебе желаем вместе с Таней
Делать все, что нравится, в семье,
Да и нас не оставлять вниманьем,
И, как говорится, "быть в седле"!
У тебя еще так мало в прошлом,
Больше-в будущем, мой друг, поверь!
Пусть к тебе не липнет все, что пошло,
И пусть будет минимум потерь!
Пусть твоя Татьяна, сын и дочка
Никогда не испытают боль,
Пусть у вас с супругой днем и ночью
Будет...мир...и дружба...и любовь!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/720833m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

Я присоединяюсь к нашей маме Курице, и хочу добавить, у Димы двойной праздник, сегодня 116 лет Новосибириску, так что на двоих  сегодня  соображают ! *С днём рождения НОВОСИБИРЕЦ ДИМА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yuli4ka!!!
Странник 
Гаврила и Света. Д!!!!
Поздравляю ВАС
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

[IMG]http://*********ru/680897.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Yuli4ka

Всем здравствуйте!!!!

вот только сейчас добралась до компа!!! В свой день рождения работала!!!  Насыщенный был день и вообще не могла уделить себе, любимой, время!!!  Меня поздравляли мои краматорские друзья - музыканты, мои друзья и коллеги... А я с микрофоном , не приседая веду свадьбу... 

сейчас вам, мои дорогие,  отвечу, лягу на диванчик и буду разбирать сообщения в мобильном!!!!

Мои дорогие, все, кто меня поздравил!!!!!!!! 

Со многими из вас лично встретимся в Песчанном, познакомимся, бухнем, в т.ч. и за мой прошедший праздник!!!

*Всем, кому я заочно симпатична - СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!  ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНО ПОЛУЧАТЬ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ И ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ!!!! Принимаю их, впитываю каждое доброе слово!!!

Всем, кто меня знает, мои дорогие, спасибо за поздравления!!!!!!!!

Люда! Татуся!! Алена - Буля!  Танечка - алиса!!!  Рыбка моя золотая!!! Эдик!! Раюшка!! Сильва  -Светочка!!  Русланка!! Алина!!  Ирина  - Ветер!! Рита Не подарочек!!!  (за фотку....... что сказать....  вот какая я сурьезная во время работы!!... Жуть!!)  СПАСИБО!!!!
*

Мои дорогие  форумчане, своими поздравлениями вы сделали самое главное -  доставили много приятных, теплых мгновений!!! Это- счастье!!!  Это - хорошее настроение!!!  и для меня  - это не пустые слова!!!

Всех целую и люблю!!!!  Удачи нам всем!!!!

----------


## Djazi

Yuli4ka!!!
Странник - Андрей,
Гаврила и Света Д!!!!
*ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Прошу у вас прощения, что так поздно поздравляю и  сразу всех оптом
Просто так сложились обстоятельства....
Желаю вам всем гореть  и сверкать на работе всеми гранями своего таланта. Здоровья желаю, счастья личного и Ильичёвскую стенку родных и друзей за спиной.*

----------


## Марья

ой, какой же я свинтус.... Столько именинников пропустила... Всех-всех, пусть с опозданием, но от всей души поздравляю с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! Море цветов, улыбок, позитивных впечатлений и, конечно, денюшшкофф - много-много!!!!

А еще я персонально поздравляю Диму Вишенкова с днюхой!!! Ему сегодня аж цельных 30 шандарахнуло!!! Это вторая половинка нашей Тани Вишенки, но честно говоря, даже не знаю - какая из этих половинок более талантливая! Наверняка все помнят умопомрачительный видеоролик по мотивам нашей встречи в Новосибирске. До сих пор его смотрю-пересматриваю.... Дим, поздравляю, скромно обнимаю (пока Танюшка не видит) и горячо целую (Тань, чесслов - по дружески). Крепкого тебе здоровья, здоровья твоей жене и вашим деткам. Пусть у вас всегда все будет только замечательно!!!  :Ok:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## naatta

Дорогие все мои друзья!!!!
Простите пожалуйста, что не успела кого-то вовремя поздравить с Днем рожденья!!!
Срочно извиняюсь и исправляюсь!!!
Поздравляю всех-всех!!!! :flower: 
Пусть у вас будет много здоровья, любви всех близких, И очччень много денях!!! :Aga: 

**********************************************************
Особенно отдельно поздравляю Димку Вишенкина-Яковлюськина!!! :flower: 
Это САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ в мире оператор и монтажер видеофильмов, которого я когда-либо в жизни видела!!!! :Aga: 
Пусть у тебя, Димка, в жизни все сложится так, как ты сам захочешь!!!
Пусть будут здоровы твои дети, родители и близкие!!!!
А Танька пусть любит тебя так, чтобы у тебя в голове все время звенело!!!:biggrin:
Ну и от еще одной ляльки мы не откажемся!!! Нас, типа, звали в крестные, всехные!!! :Oj:  Приезжайте в гости, забодали!!!!:biggrin:

******************************************************************
Ну и всех Новосибирцев поздравляю с Днем Города!!! :flower: 
Новосибирску - 116 лет!!!
Целый день лил дождь, ни на какие площадки мы не ходили!!!! (наплевали на Согдиану и Квест Пистолз, не говоря о наших звездах)
Но за то посетили САЛЮТ!!!!(их было много, и мы некоторые видели)
Салюта от меня не отнять!!!!! Это мое-все!!! (я салютный маньяк!!!:biggrin:)

----------


## optimistka17

*Вовчик!Где мои 17 лет?*
 Почему-то хочется быть сейчас твоей ровесницей...
Вот только тебе 17 лет исполнилосьсегодня, а мне 33 года назад...
Пусть все* Приднестровье салютует* *тебе по случаю Дня рождения*
*Дай Бог тебе с годами набираться мудрости и не растерять здоровье!*:biggrin:

----------


## Gavrila

Сказать что я рад, значит глупо солгать…
Сказать, что доволен – пустое…
Сорвется внезапно: «Да, е. т..ю м..ь»!
Как смог допустить я такое!

Пропал! Провалился! Зачем? Почему?
Не знаю…Наверно зашился!
Я думал забыли…Дай, думал взгляну…
Взглянул! Охренел! Возгордился!

Когда тамады всей великой страны,
Россияне, украинцы, немцы…
Готовы последние скинуть штаны
Ради нас, простых деньрожденцев!

Читаю их строки, и кажется мне,
Что мир вдруг быстрей закружился,
Таким день рожденья  я видел во сне!
Таким он и получился! :Ok: 

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ВСЕМ!!!!! ПУСТЬ ВСЁ У ВАС БУДЕТ ПУТЁМ!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Irishka

*Yuli4ka*,
 Юльчик! С днем рождения тебя! Оставайся такой, какой я узнала тебя в Одессе - умной, веселой, энергичной! Будь любимой и счастливой!

*Gavrila*,
 И тебя с днюхой!

Вовчик! И ты именинник! С чем тебя  и поздравляю! Молодость-это такой недостаток, который быстро проходит, не забывай об этом. Цени каждый день и каждый час. Удачи тебе, счастья, и везения!

----------


## Озорная

*Володя, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
Желаю здоровья и всего самого лучшего из того, что может подарить тебе твой возраст!*

----------


## Анатольевна

Ох, ничего себе, какая у нас именинная неделя насыщенная!!!

*Дима Яковлев!!!* *Поздравлю тебя и здесь!!!*
_С юбилеем тебя! Я очень рада, что знакома с тобой лично - не виртуально! Всех благ тебе и твоей замечательной семье!!! Люблю(Таня знает :rolleyes:) - целую - обнимаю! 
Жду в гости!!!_
[IMG]http://*********ru/678875.jpg[/IMG]

*Володя!!!*
*С днём рождения!
Удачи тебе и непременного достижения поставленных целей!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/676827.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

Всем привет...последние дни забегалась-замоталась и пропустила много важных србытий форума. ДОрогие именинники ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ вас!!!!!!!
ПУсть сбываются мечты и материализуются желания! Пусть от счастья кружися голова и брызжут слёзы восторга.....пусть крепкое здоровье восхищает окружающих и бросается в глаза....пусть каждый день будет наполнен впечатлениями и ощущением радости!!!!! Спасио что вы есть!!!!!

Димочка...с тобой посчастливилось познакомится в реале.....тебя целую многократно и обнимаю нежно поглаживая сложеные за спиной крылышки  :Vah: 

[img]http://s16.******info/0b703195fe79f9f7ee53b228232d1f78.gif[/img] ням-ням

----------


## Масяня

Ого-го, не была на сайте всего полдня, а здесь такие вот дела:

*Димка - Вишенкин - Танюшкин* - хочу пожелать, чтобы Танюшка тебя холила, лелеяла, ребятишки - радовали, папку обожали, а ты, чтобы купался в этом море любви и обожания.


*Вовка - вот это да*! 17 лет - счастливая пора свершений, взлётов, желаю, чтоб достиг высот, каких захочешь ТЫ!!! Вовка - ты наш, и мы тебя любим и ценим!

А ещё, у твоей землячки 

*Chika - lika* тоже сегодня день рождения! И её поздравляю от всей души! А тебе хочу пожелать - простого женского счастья... Его много никогда не бывает. А когда счастья много - им хочется делиться со всеми окружающими.

----------


## Сильва

*Вовчик*! с Днём варенья, расти большой, будь тамадой! 

*Chika - lika*  Всего самого доброго, мягкого и тёплого!

----------


## Katjatja

*Вовчик! *   самый молодой ты наш тамадунчик. поздравляю с днем варенья. 

*Chika - lika* с днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/662482.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*optimistka17*,
*Gavrila*,
*Irishka*,
*Ozornaya*,
*Анатольевна*,
*Медведик*,
*Масяня*,
*Katjatja*,
   Всем спасибо!!! Всех Вас ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Volodя*,
 Вовчик! с днюхой тебя!расти большой!
не пропадай, скучаем....

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Chika - lika, Анжелика! и тебя поздравляю с днем рождения!
 ты мне кажешься такой изысканной, утонченной леди....
хочу пожелать тебе, что б все твои мечты сбывались!
всего наилучшего!

----------


## Volodя

*KAlinchik*,
 спасибо! 1-го вернусь и уже надолго, пока немного проблем прибавилось и дома нет инетa. (я переехал в деревню , так как в городе нечего делать летом, а там просторы и ​СВОБОДА!!!) всё. убегаю. до 1-го!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вовка, cын тамадовского полка, с днюхой тебя! Давай возвращайся. Но смотри там на свободе и просторе, не женись. Как-то в 17 лет рановато....:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ВООООФФФКАААААААА!
Я тебя обожаААААААААААААААААААю!
И от всего сердца поздравляяяяяяяяяю!
Чтоб ты в сыре-сметане да икре валялся
Ни в чём и никогда не нуждался...
В творчестве достиг космической высоты....
Всегда другом дорогим будешь для меня ТЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ!


[IMG]http://*********ru/689111.jpg[/IMG]*Volodя*,

----------


## Иринка 11

*Volodя*

*От всей души и от всего сердца прими мои поздравления!!!*

----------


## Колесо

*Таня - вишенка,*поздравляю,с рождением самого близкого дорого,любимого,это и твой день!!!*Дима,*с днем рождения!!!Семейного благополучия,взаимопонимания,творческих взлетов вашему тандему!!!

*Володя,* с днюхой!!!У тебя как раз такой прекрасный возраст,когда это еще веселый праздник,про который еще можно сказать:"К сожалению, день рожденья,только раз в году! Всего,всего,всего самого доброго!!!

*Chika - lika, Анжелика*, с днем рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/689130.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Вова!!!!!!! Вовочка, а как же мои поздравления?!!!:redface:
опять опаздываю :Tu: 
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
опоздала, зато....... от чистого сердца :flower: : :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ой, по моему я совсем зрение потеряла и не внимательная стала:eek:
Chika - lika с днем рождения!
Всего самого светлого, доброго, нежного....... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

*Volodя*,
Володя, с Днем рождения тебя!!! Очень тебя уважаю за твою вежливость ко всем нам ни смотря ни на какие наши подтрунивания. Хотя представляю, как иногда достают тебя с этим напоминанием твоего юного возраста...:wink: Очень уважаю тебя за твое постоянное стремление поднять всем настроение в дни массовой хандры. И даже за то, что не боишься высказывать свое мнение, не смотря на постоянные угрозы некоторых надавать по ... и т.д. и т.п.... Оставайся всегда таким же светлым и добрым человеком!!! Ты самый счастливый из нас, потому что самый молодой. Все твои взлеты, падения, шишки и овации у тебя впереди. Наслаждайся этим каждую минуту и никогда не позволяй "взрослости" победить тебя, убить твой юношеский максимализм, твою замечательную открытую улыбку. Ты наш общий сын полка и мы все очень искренне тебя любим!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*zizi,*
*Мариночка!*
*С днём рождения тебя! Любви, радости, благополучия!*
Успеха и терпения в работе!

[IMG]http://*********ru/693244.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

> zizi,
> Мариночка!



Маришка, практически землячка! Мне довелось познакомиться с тобой в Кургане - наша семья (Саша и я) поздравляем тебя с днём варенья, желаем сладких дней, сладких речей в твою честь и сладкого наслаждения... А в общем, будет всё, как ты захочешь - Анатольевна узнавала!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Володя, извини,с опозданием , с днем рождения тебя ! 
Улыбайся чаще , у тебя такая красивая улыбка, и , если человек улыбается, значит, у него все хорошо![IMG]http://*********ru/658428.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Ой, да шо ж это я вечно всё пропускаю? Сынуля, Воффка! С днюхой тебя! :flower:  Дай я тя пацалую, по матерински! :Oj: 
Анжелика, Мариша! Девоч :flower: ки, счастья вам и удачи! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*zizi,*, *Мариночка*!
С Рождением тебя.
Любви и радости, пусть все мечты сбываются!
[IMG]http://*********ru/676863m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Volodя,
Вовик!!! С Днём варенья!!!!:smile:   Сбития всех мечт!!!!:wink::smile:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

zizi, Марина с днем рождения !

Желаю тебе, чтобы список твоих побед и удач был длинным, а перечень неприятностей и невзгод - коротким![IMG]http://*********ru/664575.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

zizi, Марину поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Суть поздравления проста-
Тебе желаю жить до ста
В любви и уважении
В приятном окружении.

----------


## Иринка 11

*zizi*, *Марина Поздравляю с Днем рождения!*

----------


## Марья

Маришка - ЗИЗИ!!! С Днем рождения тебя!!!! Пусть все исполняется, сбывается и случается!!!  :flower:  И когда уже в гости приедешь? :wink:

----------


## optimistka17

*Марина,ЗИЗИ! С Днем рождения тебя!* *Езжай в гости к Марине Морозовой, чтоб она подергала тебя за уши от души и ты выросла и морально и материально...* 
*Будь здорова и счастлива!* :Aga:

----------


## zizi

*Анатольевна*,
*Масяня*,
*maknata*,
*myworld7*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*tatusya*,
*Иринка 11*,
*Марья*,
*optimistka17*,
 дорогие мои, спасибо Вам огромное, так приятно :Oj: !!! Всех целую!
Света, Саше привет от меня и спасибо за поздравления.
Люда, обещаю предоставить свои уши Марине как можно быстрее.:biggrin:

----------


## Даша

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и добрым словам,сказанных тут! 
ЗИЗИ! С Днем Варенья!!! Всего самого прекрасного и светлого!

----------


## syaonka

Маришка!

----------


## Колесо

*Марина*,с днем рождения!  :flower:  Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!Пусть мысли всех форумчан материализуются и, все что нажелали сегодня, сбудется!!!
Мира в душе,радости и везения!!!

----------


## chika-lika

Дорогие мои тамаДУШКИ! СПАСИБО огромное за поздравления, так много приятных слов от Вас получила, спасибо, что не оставили без внимания. Извините, что не часто пишу, комп совсем сдурел, отключается, когда ему вздумается, поэтому нет возможности сейчас работать на нем. Вот с чужого зашла и пишу Вам своё БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! 
МАРИНОЧКА с днём рождения тебя! Светлых дней, шикарных ночей, благополучия, радости от родных и поддержки от друзей! 
 :flower:  :br:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*zizi*,
 Мариночка! С днем рождения! Мира, добра, исполнения всех желаний!


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Volodя*,
 Вовчик! Солнечный человечек! Тебе я желаю, чтобы все задуманное тобой обязательно свершилось. Пусть окружают тебя добрые люди. Пусть твоя искренняя улыбка светит всем и радует всех. Жму твои руки. Будь счастлив!

----------


## Volodя

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*pypss*,
*Иринка 11*,
*Колесо*,
*уралочка*,
*Марья*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*maknata*,
*Юрий Борисович*,
*Svetllana*,

   ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! Торонут Вашими тёплыми словами, теперь я вернулся, и НАДОЛГО!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Volodя*,Вовчик!Прости за опоздание...*Поздравляю с Днюхой!Расти здоровым,красивым,умным,всеми любимым,удачливым во всём,счастливым,добрым,богатым!Могу ещё кучу всего пожелать и...желаю!!!"*
[IMG]http://*********ru/691984m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*Гвиола*,
 СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!

----------


## Ларико

*Volodя*,
 Вовчик! Поздравляю с днем рождения! Может и с опозданием, но зато от души. Желаю, чтобы твоя улыбка, всегда была такой же задорной, как на аватаре)))) Будь удачлив!

----------


## Уралочка

*zizi,, Мариночка
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!*!
Целую и нежно обнимаю!!!! Всего самого светлого, тёплого, самого лучшего!!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Светик, Светочка, Светлана*

Не зарастет на сердце рана,
Что в Крым ты не смогла попасть
 НЕ поговорим в палатке всласть
 В Песчаном без тебя закаты,
Поверь , мы этому не рады.
Какой печальный разговор
Не едешь ты и нету слов
 А в день рожденья- улыбайся
 Болячкам ты не поддавайся
Никите с Лешей ты нужна,
 То откровенные слова
Знай, будет светлой полоса
 Вновь расцветет твоя краса
И мы услышим твою шутку
Зайдемся смехом на минутку
 И будем снова мы мечтать
 И новых встречь совместных ждать
*С Днем рождения, дорогой мой человек!* :flower:

----------


## tatusya

Светлана, поздравляю с Днем рождения!
*С днём рожденья тебя поздравляю 
И желать я хочу лишь тебе,
Чтобы всё, о чём мыслишь, мечтаешь,
Могло сбыться, как в сказочном сне!!!
Чтобы все твои беды, невзгоды
Не смогли бы присутствовать вновь,
Я хочу, чтоб тобой воцарила
Ко всему и ко всем лишь любовь!!!

Я желаю тебе только счастья,
Только радости, мира, добра,
Чтоб любима была постоянно,
Никогда ты не видела зла!!!
Я желаю тебе поцелуев,
От которых захватит, вдруг, дух,
Пусть всегда и ко всем восприимчивым
Будет в жизни правдивым твой слух…

С днём рожденья я вновь поздравляю
И желаю, чтоб в жизни твоей
Ты всегда лишь “цвела” и смеялась,
И не видела горестных дней!!!
Чтобы солнце светило на небе
Над твоей головою всегда,
Если спросят тебя: ”Ты любима?!.”
Ты спокойно ответила: ”ДА!!!”*
 Здоровья тебе и твоим родным!!!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Svetllana,*С Днем варенья!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Счастья, удачи, хорошего настроения и благодарных клиентов!!!! :019:

----------


## Dium

*Светланочка, с днем рождения!!!*Светлана – от слова «свет». 
С тобой нам светло и душевно. 
И на сердце, и в голове, - 
Поток ощущений волшебных!

Светлана! Чудес не бывает, - 
Но рядом с тобой — мир чудес! 
Улыбка твоя освещает 
Как Солнце, всех, кто возле есть,

И делом, и ласковым словом, 
Поступком поможешь, рублем… 
Мужчина любой вновь и снова 
Твоим быть готов кораблем!

Сегодня же – твой день рождения! 
Этап на счастливом пути. 
Прими же от нас поздравления, 
И — дальше живи и свети!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Всех, у кого была недавно днюха, и Вас , дорогие, с праздничком, с днем варенья!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## zizi

*Даша*,
*syaonka*,
*Колесо*,
*chika-lika*,
*Svetllana*,
*уралочка*,
 девочки, спасибо дорогие! 
Всем удачи и всего хорошего.

----------


## Иринка 11



----------


## syaonka

Светтланка! Поздравляю с днём рождения!

----------


## Касатик

*Svetllana,*
Самые лучшие пожелания и искренние поздравления с прекраснейшим днем в году - Днем твоего рождения!!! Света, тепла, уюта и праздника в душе!!! :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

Светочка,с самыми искренними пожеланиями!Прими мой скромный подарок
[IMG]http://*********ru/684857m.gif[/IMG] (нажать левой кнопочкой мышки)

----------


## Медведик

Светлана!!!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с Днём Рожденья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Дарю тебе этот волшебный цветок - исполняющий самые сокровенные желания: [img]http://s17.******info/9f3dfdf46da6c8450e6952595158b2e3.gif[/img]
[img]http://s17.******info/d9ce4d8c956a13dce28824e69a8a23d3.gif[/img] - леденец радостного настроения,
Мечты исполнятся!!!!! Ведь рядом золотая рыбка [img]http://s17.******info/7951905928803d973e0b699ffa9fe672.gif[/img]
А эта сказочная радуга подарит разноцветную и восхитительную любовь во всём её разнообразии [img]http://s17.******info/a4a0091932d5145092abc6165c519fe5.gif[/img]

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Светлане.*
*Рождению хорошего человека УРА-А-А!*

----------


## ЖасМи

*Светуль, ты где???*

----------


## Масяня

*Светулькина!!!!*

Пусть в свой день рождения ты получишь поздравлений больше, чем ожидала,

Пусть сбудется твоя сокровенная мечта,
Пусть мамулечка и близкие тебе люди - не болеют

И пусть тебя балует судьба!!!

От Саши и от меня!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Светлана, подруга милая моя!
Спешу поздравить тебя я!
Подругу такую давно искала –
Ты для меня кумиром стала.
Умна, талантлива, красива, 
Во всём ты просто супер-дива!
Заботлива, тактична и внимательна,
Со всеми ты учтива и доброжелательна!
К тому же требовательная самоедка,
Изведёшься вся, чтобы помочь коллеге и соседке.
Чувствительна, открыта и …ранима,
Страдает от «проходящих мимо»....
Алексею очень повезло с женой
В целом мире нет больше такой:
Гостеприимная хозяйка, кулинар-
А это уже особый дар!
Никита – сын, любви творение
На маму смотрит с благоговением
Да что я вам рассказываю о Светлане
Вы её знаете прекрасно сами!
Сердце своё дарит людям!
И за это её мы любим!

Светлана, Светулечка, Светлячок!
Пари - летай, как бабочка-мотылёк!
Пусть всё плохое останется позади!
Впереди только радость, к ней лети!
Любви, счастья, здоровья желаю
И крепко-крепко целую и обнимаю!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Volodя

СВЕТЛАНА!!!! 
В этот день, 2 июля родились Вы, замечательный, искренний человек! Ваша доброта настолько огромная, что её хватает на всех! Поздравляю!!! И желаю здоровья, счастья и всего того, что нужно для того, чтоб жить и радоваться!  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

*Светлана*,
примите и мои поздравления с днем рождения!!!!
У меня такое ощущение,что знаю вас очень давно. Читая ваши посты,вижу вас, вашу доброту, искренность,душевную глубину,острый ум и мноооого прекрасных человеческих качеств.С днем рождения,ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!  Желаю вам спокойствия за близких людей!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Дорогие мои!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! Мне очень приятно. Спасибо и за поздравления в личку :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Я устроила себе "подарок" :Jopa: . У меня на коммуникаторе постоянно появлялась иконка "Недостаточно памяти, перенесите на карту памяти с телефона файлы или удалите". Я решила перенести самую большую папку Windows. И, как сказал мой сын, "убила систему". Сейчас коммуникатор нужно перепрошить, а для этого, чтобы ничего не затерялось, мне велено переносить все контакты, так как скопировать не получается, телефон - мертвый. А контактов свыше 200. Вот второй час шлепаю по клавишам. Праздник "удался", я еще в ночном "платье", с утра реанимируем мою мобилку. Дурында, одним словом:biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

*ПРИВЕТ  ОТ МИХАЛЫЧА!*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/710460.jpg[/IMG]
Приветствую Тольятти и поздравляю с Днюхой! 
Счастья, любви и оставаться такой очаровательной всегда!
_Именнинице УРА!_

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*С В Е Т Л А Н А !* 
*Какими бы ни были твои желания - пусть они сбудутся!
Какими бы ни были твои планы - пусть они все свершатся!
Какими бы ни были твои близкие - пусть у них все будет хорошо!
Каким бы ни было твое здоровье - пусть оно будет крепче!
Какой бы ни была твоя карьера - пусть она идет по нарастающей!
Какой бы ни была твоя любовь - пусть она будет еще больше!
Каким бы ни был твой мир - пусть он будет более солнечным,
 теплым, уютным, радостным, желанным и пусть в нем все будет хорошо! 
С Днем рождения!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/656177.gif[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

*Svetllana*,
 Светлана, С днём рождения!



Светлана, вы с мобилой напортачили, а у меня в день рождение видеокарта на компе хезнула. Только сегодня сделали. Вот тоже был "подарочек" :eek:

Всего хорошего! :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

Светочка, Светулечка наша, самая светлая!!!!!!!
С днём рождения!!!!!!! 
Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!!

Уррррааааааа!!!!!!! :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
И когда же я тебя в гости то дождусь к себе?!а?!

----------


## Djazi

*Svetllana*,
* Светлана, прими мои поздравления с твоим Днём рождения! Желаю тебе самого главного- Здоровья! А остальное- это всё такие мелочи, которые приложатся сами  по себе к твоему таланту.
Будь счастлива!*

----------


## Katjatja

_Светланчик!  
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!_

Чтобы здоровье твое и твоих близких  изо дня в день становилась крепче.
Чтобы друзей, на которых ты можешь опереться  на трудной жизненной тропинке,  с каждым часом становилось больше.
Чтобы  с каждой минутой ты чувствовала себя счастливее.

 и помни что с каждой секундой мы любим тебя все больше и больше.

Не пропадай надолго. И спасибо твоей маме за тебя и твое солнечное имя! :flower:  :flower: 

А это тебе букет Витаминок!

[IMG]http://*********ru/664373.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мальвинка

Светлана!!!!   Я чуть было не опоздала!!! Прости, пожалуйста!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Успехов во всех начинаниях, попутного ветра, зеленого света!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/714571.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

Светуленька,сонечко!с днем рождения тебя! :flower: 
я очень хочу пожелать здоровья тебе и твоим близким людям!
полного отсутствия проблем и ярких красок жизни!
заглядывай к нам почаще, скучаем....

----------


## Петровна

Светланочка!!!

ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
СЧАСТЬЯ, РАДОСТИ, ЛЮБВИ В КАЖДОМ ТВОЕМ ДНЕ!!!
ЗДОРОВЬЯ ТЕБЕ И  ТВОЕМУ  СЕМЕЙСТВУ!!

----------


## Масяня

*Ларико - 2009*
*Ларисочка - солнышко, я ПЕРВАЯ!!!*
Поздравляю тебя  с СУПЕР ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!

Почему СУПЕР???
Да потому что ты впервые его празднуешь на форуме, и можешь загадать желание.. Оно обязательно сбудется. А я надеюсь, что сбудется очень быстро, потому что ты СУПЕР, твой Лёвушка - ЧУДО, а вместе мы сила...

И знай, ТЫ НИКОГДА НЕ БУДЕШЬ одинока. потому что у тебя есть МЫ!

----------


## Ладушка

Светлана, прими мой поздравления!  Здоровья тебе и  творческих успехов! :flower: 
 И ты, Вовчик! Принимай шелбаны)) :Ok:  Тебе желаю  большой и чистой любви и  конечно, успехов в учёбе! :flower: 
 *И поздравляю  сегодняшнюю именинницу... Ларису!*
Дорогая! Приятно читать твои рассказы.  а ещё приятнее их слушать. Отзывчивая. искромётная и  дарящая радость... Будь любима, желанна и востребована.
Приятных тебе моментов и богатых клиентов!
 :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Ларико- 2009!* *Я , кажется- третья...**Принимай и от меня поздравления и наилучшие пожелания!*
*Пусть ничто и никогда не омрачает твою жизнь...*
*Крепкого тебе здоровья, неуемной энергии и фантазии. И того, что так необходимо каждому человеку*-* УДАЧИ!*
*И задумывай желание, когда увидишь звездопад...*[img]http://s15.******info/dae16173fa749239667b3dbc6aadc569.gif[/img]

----------


## bulya

*Светлана! Светлою душою 
Вы покорили нас. 
Стишок позвольте небольшой 
Вам посвятить сейчас. 
Светить всегда, светит везде - 
Нелегкий это труд. 
Пускай же люди, как к звезде, 
Постоянно к Вам идут. 
И пусть душевное тепло, 
Подаренное нам, 
Стократ вернется к Вам, назло 
Всем бедам и врагам!
*

*Ларико- 2009!* 
*Поздравить с днем Ангела Лару желаем: 
Пусть труд ее будет всегда уважаем, 
Поддержан друзьями, понятен, любим, - 
Ведь Лара живет только делом своим!*

----------


## Курица

Светлана!
как бы ни штормило, как бы не сбивало с ног ветром нашей непростой жизни, желаю идти вперед,ценя тех, кто рядом!
Исполнения всех желаний и мечт!!!
Спокойствия!
[IMG]http://*********ru/710476m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
*Лариса* -_ (с греческого)_ сладкая, приятная; _(с латинского)_ чайка.

_Она сладка, как горсть ирисок,
Она приятна, как кагор,
И имя гордое - Лариса
Несет судьбе наперекор.

Несет - не ропщет, зная цену
Вещам и людям. Ценит такт.
Ей море - хоть не по колено,
Но меньше, чем по пояс... Факт!

Желаем жизни беззаботной,
Не знать ухабов, рытвин, ям!
Быть птицей высшего полета
На зависть мелким воробьям!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/696140m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Масяня*,
*Ладушка*,
*optimistka17*,
*bulya*,
*Курица*,
 Люди мои любимые!!!! Вы НЕ представляете, КАК мне приятно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ой, петь охота! Света, ты попала в самую точку!  
Ой, даже слов нет! Огромное спасибо! Благодаря вам всем, я теперь новая совсем Лариса!
Таня, а как ты угадала с ириской?! Меня так в детстве звали...

Спасибо еще и еще раз! Миллион спасибо!

----------


## Касатик

*Ларико-2009*,
 С Днем варенья!!! Много радости, неизсякаемой энергии, вдохновения и всего-всего, что хочется самой!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

Лариса,с днем рожденияяяя!!!Ну,надо же,только что тебе писала и не знала,что с именинницей переписываюсь,а посылочка,значится,подарочная получилась!!!Желаю тебе,Ларис,радостей по-больше,благополучия семейного,гостей веселых,заводных,а заказчиков кредитоспособных!!!Удачи во всех начинаниях!

----------


## manja

*Светлана!!!!* Я чуть было не опоздала!!! Прости, пожалуйста!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
желаю прежде всего самого самого самого лучшего года, лучшего месяца и лучшего дня.... и пусть это будет все следующие 365 дней....Знаешь как в застольной игре: ни дня без.... Так вот, пусть у тебя будет ни дня без....улыбки и хорошего настроения....
Удачи тебе и с днем рождения...

*Ларико-2009*,
 очень хочется тоже поближе познакомиться и потому пожелаю добрых встреч в жизни как можно больше, добрых друзей как можно больше....и пусть для тебя этот год станет новым открытием в жизни.... когда ты смоежшь откинуть все ненужное, задержаться на самом самом....
удачи тебе и света в жизин....

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Ларико-2009*,

С Днем Рождения!Любви, счастья_счастья-счастья!

----------


## Djazi

*Ларико-2009*,
*Лариса, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!
Желаю тебе найти своё счастье, любви, здоровья и работы, работы, работы!*

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Svetllana,* 

*СВЕТЛАНА!!!

С Днем Рождения дорогая!

Пускай тебя очарованье
Не покидает никогда!
Твой блеск, улыбка, обаянье
С тобой останутся всегда!
Пусть счастье, радость, глаз сиянье,
Успех - продлятся на года!
И пусть на все твои желанья
Судьба в ответ промолвит:"Да"!* 

 


*Ларико-2009,* 

*ЛАРИСА!!!
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!
Красивой,нежной и веселой, 
Очаровательной, шальной, 
Всегда любимой и влюбленной, 
Душою вечно молодой, 
С огнем в груди, с мечтою в сердце, 
Недостижимой,как звезда, 
И неразгаданной загадкой 
Ты оставайся навсегда!*

----------


## Марья

*Ларико-2009*,
Лар, вот хотела тебя первая поздравить и все на свете проспала, Масянька опередила...:biggrin:
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ тебя, дорогая!!! Очень рада знакомству с тобой и где-то даже горжусь, что указала тебе дорогу на форум - видишь, как тебя здесь приняли, за совсем короткое время ты стала здесь своей. Так держать!!! Надеюсь, что твою днюху мы обмоем в воскресенье и еще очень надеюсь, что мы с тобой все-таки не сопьемся в "Талисмане", хотя судя по количеству наших посиделок там - все к тому идет :biggrin:
А теперь серьезно... ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! И очень-очень желаю, чтобы все, о чем ты мечтаешь - исполнилось, а все, что тебя тревожит - улетучилось в небытие. У тебя обалденно красивая улыбка! Так пусть она никогда не сходит с твоего лица и освещает жизнь и твоему Левушке, и твоим родителям, твоей сестренке и ...тому...сама знаешь кому...:wink: Целую тебя!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Лариса, с днем рождения!
Желаю тебе, чтобы в душе всегда была весна, а вокруг - все зеленело, цвело, радовалось!..*

Лариса, с утра уже столько поздравлений..

[IMG]http://*********ru/665423.gif[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*Ларико-2009*

[IMG]http://*********ru/712526.jpg[/IMG]

Что пожелать Вам в день рожденья?
Успехов в жизни и труде,
Друзей хороших и веселья,
Благополучия в семье[/CENTER]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Лариса Поздравляю с Днём Рождения!!!*
_Пусть у тебя всегда будет только хорошее настроение и
пусть улыбка озаряет твое лицо как можно чаще! 
Пусть все вокруг тебя будет красивым и изысканным! 
Пусть тебе везет всегда и во всем! 
И пусть Удача никогда не покидает тебя! 
Пусть с тобой по жизни всегда идет  Любовь!_ 
_И пусть у всех, кто тебе дорог, тоже все будет отлично!_

----------


## Ларико

*Касатик*,
*Колесо*,
*manja*,
*Djazi*,
*alevtino4ka*,
*Марья*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
 Девочки! Спасибо огромное! Сегодня с утра подскочила и сюда! Настроение класс!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*свадьба*,
*Иринка 11*,
 Спасибоооооо!!!!!! Практически пою!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Svetllana,*
Светлана, с днём рождения!!!
Сердечку твоему покоя, радости. Все печали и неприятности - БРЫСЬ! Улыбайся, свети, будь счастливой!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Всё будет замечательно у тебя, Светлана!

[IMG]http://*********ru/702286.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tataluna

Светлана!
От всей души поздравляю с днём рождения!

----------


## tatusya

Ларико-2009, Ларисочка! С днем рождения!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/683854m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
 Удачи и везения!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ларико-2009*
Лариса, с днём рождения! 
Пусть тебя сегодня искупают в любви!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/685889.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Давно не заходила в этот раздел.Простите меня кого не поздравила.Я исправлюсь.
Девочки
Лариса и Светланка!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Успехов и процветания,достатка и здоровья,удачи и понимания,счастья и душевного тепла.Пусть ни что не омрачает каждый прожитый вами день.

----------


## Сильва

Света, Лариса! Всего вам самого доброго!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Даже сама не знаю почему обхожу стороной этот раздел , пора однако исправляться!!!
*Всех прошедших именинников с днем рождения, желаю вам здоровья - без него никак :biggrin: а еще я хочу каждому подарить по волшебной палочке ... загадайте желание, а мы все направим свою энергию на исполнения этих желаний!!!* :071: 
*Ларико-2009*,*Svetllana* а вам еще и по рыбке золотой дарю  :Animals 013:  скорей загадывайте еще одно желание  :Vah:

----------


## maknata

Светулик! С днём рождения! Дай Бог тебе здоровья, сил, терпения.Пусть все невзгоды от тебя уйдут, а новый день придёт на порог с добрыми вестями! Я тебя люблю! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KainskCherry

*Ларико-2009*,
 Лариса,С Днем Рождения!Пусть в жизни будет все удачно,мелкие бытовые проблемы-решаются сами собой,пусть рядом идут только верные друзья,здоровья,счастья-безбрежного,как океан и только хороших клиентов деньгу приносящих! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Aga:

----------


## laro4ka09

*Светлана!*  :flower: 
*Лариса!* :flower: 

*Поздравляю Вас с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

Желаю Вам стать на год СЧАСТЛИВЕЕ!!! *

----------


## Ларико

*свадьба*,
*Иринка 11*,
*tatusya*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*lezi*,
*Сильва*,
*altergot*,
*KainskCherry*,
*laro4ka09*,
 Девочки! Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ларико-2009*,
 Лариса! с днем варения тебя!!!!!
желаю здоровья тебе и твоему сынишке!желаю тебе найти достойное мужское плечо для твоей бурной жизни!
желаю тебе вседа оставаться таким же фонтаном оптимизма и неиссекаемой энергии,не терять свое безграничное обоние!
всего наилучшего тебе! :flower:

----------


## Медведик

*Ларико-2009*,
Лариса ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!  
Желаю радостного настроения [img]http://s17.******info/21e9d33d2613c0f3c941cb300023b691.gif[/img]
[img]http://s17.******info/a5d11f672c020f762e34d87283225975.gif[/img] весёлых друзей!
[img]http://s10.******info/cfde407c6091660c3ba9a3463ebf9365.gif[/img] женского счастья!

С Днём рожденья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [img]http://s17.******info/69b951b91affd1705a75ea33fc67d313.gif[/img]

----------


## Ларико

*KAlinchik*,
*Алиночка,
 Леночка!* Спасибо огромное!

----------


## ЖасМи

*Ларико-2009*,
Ларисочка, чуть не пропустила! Классно, что лето так богато подарило столько хороших людей!

----------


## jpligunova

*Ларико-2009*,Лариса,поздравляю с днем рождения,желаю счастья всякого:материнского,женского,тамадинского!Успехов во всем!!![IMG]http://*********ru/690001m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Жаркие Донбасские степи ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ тебя, ЛАРИСА, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Пусть к тебе приплывет ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА и исполнит все твои желания!
Все, а не только три!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/656209.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Жасмин*,
*jpligunova*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
 Спасибо огромное! Я с самого утра, нет, даже со вчерашней ночи самая счастливая!

----------


## Katjatja

*Лариса поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!*

 желаю как можно дольше верить в чудеса и каждый день находить причину улыбнуться! ярких красок в жизни побольше и хорошего настроения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/712531.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

*Katjatja*,
 Спасибо! Мне бы правда рыбку золотую!:smile:

----------


## olehka

Katjatja! Катя,Катечка, дорогой мой человечек! Хочу первой поздравить тебя с  ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! Конечно счастья тебе и здоровья в первую очередь,и счастья хочу пожелать тебе я женского,  женское счастье - это тоже творчество! Катя я очень рада, что познакомилась с тобой и желаю  тебе от всей души  удачи , творческого  развития, любви, и четыри сыночка и лапочку дочку :Ok: , жду с нетерпением в гости :Aga:

----------


## Ольга-63

Катюша! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Искренне желаю тебе и всем твоим близким всего самого наилучшего!

----------


## Ларико

*Katjatja*,
 Катя! И я тебя поздравляю!!!!! Открыток не умею вставлять, но от души поздравляю! Надо же! Мы "соседи"!!!! Желаю, чтобы все, о чем ты мечтаешь, сбылось, но в тройном размере!

----------


## Курица

http://i011.radikal.ru/0806/48/9522d56761ed.gif
Катюш, это - тебе!

----------


## optimistka17

*Катюша, оказывается у нас с тобой много общего.*
*Зимой я сама себе сделала подарок по случаю дня рождения- собралась и уехала в Питер* *Летом аналогичный подарок сама себе делаешь  ты Собираешься и вперед, в Песчаное...* 
*С Днем рождения , милая, добрая, красивая...*
*Счастья тебе и твоему малышу*...
*Пусть же исполняются все твои мечты и желания...* :flower:

----------


## Масяня

Катюшка - у тебя самое любимое для меня женское имя - так зовут мою дочуру!

И я рада, что знаю, июль так щедро богат на дни рождения ярких, талантливых людей. Ты из их числа! Желаю тебе увидеть в Песчаном звездопад (не дожидаясь августа) и загадать столько желаний - сколько хочется. И чтобы они обязательно сбылись.

А ещё я рада, что смогу познакомиться в Песчаном и с тобой и со многими нашими форумчанами, и с вашими детками. Дай Бог тебе счастья!

----------


## jpligunova

Катя, с днем рождения![IMG]http://*********ru/692055.jpg[/IMG]*Подарок от царя морского для ракини.*

----------


## tatusya

Katjatja,милая Катюша! С Днем рождения!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/695127m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Пусть только яркие, солнечные краски окружают тебя и украшают твою жизнь.

----------


## shoymama

Упсссс, опять забегалась... Лариса, Катя, золотые мои девочки!!! С днем рождения!!! Счастья вам, подружки!!! :Aga: :biggrin: :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ElenaS

Катюня, с днем Рождения тебя!

Хорошего тебе отдыха, веселого настроения и ничего не бойся! ))
Целую в нос 18 раз, ну или сколько тебе лет исполнилось ))

Обнимаю тоже и как только приедешь, подарю тебе красную помаду ))))

----------


## Анатольевна

*Лариса, Катюша,* *с днём рождения!* *Будьте любимыми, любите, сыночков своих растите - и пусть они вас радуют!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/687958.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Катюша, с днем рождения !*

[IMG]http://*********ru/660329.gif[/IMG]

----------


## strannix

Katjatja
С днем рождения . Пусть сбываются все мечты.

----------


## свадьба

Katjatja

Катюша! С Днём Рождения!

Сегодня день рожденья твой,
А сколько стукнуло - неважно.
Ты будешь вечно молодой,
Ведь жизнь дана нам лишь однажды!
Не будешь ты  о том тужить,
Что лет нам прибавляют дни рожденья,
Ведь главное - суметь их так прожить,
Чтоб места не было для сожаленья.
[IMG]http://*********ru/703336.jpg[/IMG]                   [IMG]http://*********ru/702312.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

Katjatja
*Пусть в жизни будет все прекрасно!
Изящно! Сладко! Нежно! Страстно!
Блестяще! Ярко! Фантастично!
Красиво! Модно и практично!
Беспечно! Вкусно! Аппетитно!
Необычайно! Колоритно!
Удачно! Просто! Безупречно!
И с удовольствием, конечно!
С Днем рождения,* _КАТЮША!!!_

----------


## Медведик

*Katjatja*
Катюша - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!! [img]http://s13.******info/d9708c19bf2ab97947dc71c8b823bb75.gif[/img]
Будь счастлива...реализована...любима...гармонична... [img]http://s17.******info/da1f647975fd61cacb5e3ed2f8fd3510.gif[/img]

и до встречи))))))[img]http://s2.******info/c5dca6839888178d8db6f53130fe0a82.gif[/img]

----------


## Мальвинка

Катюша, с Днем РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Все в твоей жизни зависит только от тебя!!! Выбирай тот путь, который приведет тебя к твоей заветной цели!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/659304.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/658280.png[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Лариса! Катюша! С днём рождения!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Katjatja*, хепи бездей ту ю  :016:  с днюхой тебя  :014:

----------


## manja

Лариса! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/697195m.gif[/IMG]

Катюша! С днём рождения!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/704363m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Katjatja*
Вау, Катюшка, как здорово, что у тебя Днюха!!! Тебе - золотая рыбка, которая исполнит все желания....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Катюша. с ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!! Обязательно у тебя сегодня исполнится одно сокровенное желание..... Вот увидишь...:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/676715.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*Лариса и Катюша! Поздравляю вас с Днюхой!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/667499m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Катюшка
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!
Будь счастлива и любима.Здоровья тебе и твоим близким.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*ЕКАТЕРИНА* 
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!   
В жизни желаем быть самой счастливой, 
Всеми любимой, веселой, красивой. 
Милая, добрая, романтическая Катя, 
прекрасная наша именинница!

Если спросите меня: 
«Кто всегда всех краше?» 
Я отвечу, не тая: 
«Это Катя наша! 
И красива, и умна, 
И талантлива она!» 
Так что рюмки поднимаем 
И до дна их выпиваем!

----------


## Katjatja

Люди мои любимые! спасибо огромное.  я вечером  обязательно забегу на подольше. всех целую!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Катенька, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/697198.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Katjatja*,
 Катюнчик, ты наша семинебесная!
Заводная, милая, честная!
Поздравляю, в носик лобызаю!
И на память своё потомство дарю-оставляю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/692078.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## chika-lika

Katjatja, от всей души поздравляю! Всего тебе светлого, яркого, чистого, неповторимого, вкусного и доолгоого!!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Katjatja,* 
А кто у нас на форуме 
Всегда, всегда, всегда,
Идёт дорогой светлою, 
Дорогою Добра:biggrin:?
Да это ж наша Катя - 
Добра, светла, мила:wink: :Aga: ! 
Живётся пусть ей сладко,
Мы ей кричим "У-Р-Р-РАААА!!! :Ok: "

*Катя! С Днём рождения!!!*

----------


## Ладушка

*Katjatja*,
 [IMG]http://*********ru/682854.jpg[/IMG]
Мои наилучшие пожелания!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Катюша!!! Присоеденяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!!! И Желаю Всего, Всего, Всего!!!!  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/708473m.gif[/IMG]
Скоро увидимся!!!  До встречи!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Katjatja

*olehka* спасибо за поздравления, как сбудуться твои пожелания позову тебя няней
Ольга-63
Ларико-2009

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
*olehka* спасибо за поздравления, как сбудуться твои пожелания позову тебя няней

*Ольга-63* *
Ларико-2009 
Курица Танюша* 
*optimistka17* *tatusya
shoymama* 
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн
свадьба* 
*Иринка 11 *  
*maknata* 
*altergot*  [B
manja[/B]
VETER NAMERENJA  Ириша 
*Гвиола* 
[COLOR="DarkOrange"*Zizi*][/COLOR] 
*Не Подарочек*
*tatiana-osinka*
chika-lika
*Ладушка*
 девочки спасибо за пожелания, в этом году я день рождение вообще не праздновала, и главный подарок устроила себе сама.  конечно это поездка в Крым.
*pypss* гыыы.спасибо!
eva-prazdnik  спасибо!

*Масяня  и Медведик* Светик И Леночка я очень рада что вы приедите  на Тамадею. это подвиг. так издалека.
*jpligunova* спасибо. обалденно красивое фото? кто есть эта красота?
*ElenaS* Лена 33 раза целовать нос не дам. спасибо!
*Анатольевна* спасибо!
*strannix*  спасибо! и пусть  и к тебе в страну придет Лето.
*Юрий Борисович* Спасибо!
Мальвинка   Спасибо. а фото напомнила один интересный зарубежный фильм. «Куда́ приво́дят мечты́» (англ. What Dreams May Come,
*Сильва* Спасибо!  Кстати а это идея приклеивать юбилеряам не просто  на медаль денюшку а на форму рыбки, мысль пошла.

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
Извините глючит форум.

Спасибо всем большое. я первый год совсем совсем не праздную, но столько теплых слов не слышала (не читала  ни в один из предыдущих  праздников).

----------


## julia2222

*Katjatja*, :flower: 
*Катюша!*  :flower: *С Днём рождения!*  :flower: 
 Пусть твоя жизнь играет *яркими красками*, и пусть  путешествие в Крым станет поворотом к новым счастливым переменам в Твоей судьбе! Счастья Тебе светлый, позитивный человек! :Aga:

----------


## Уралочка

*Katjatja - Катюшенька и Ларико-2009 - Ларисочка 
 С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!!!!!!!*
Больше позитива, добра и любви!!!!!!! :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Боже, сколько я пропустилаааааааааааааа...!!!
*Катенька, Марина, Светлана, Володя, Юличка, Дима-Вишенка, Анжелика, Лариса!!!*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ТОЛЬКО УДАЧИ, ТОЛЬКО РАДОСТИ, ТОЛЬКО ЛЮБВИИИИИИИИИИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Katjatja*,
 Катюш, а как это я , а?!блииииииииииин!!!!!!!!!!!!!чуть твой день варенья не пропустила!!!!!!!!!!!
Кать!От всей души!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!
ВСЕГО И ПОБОЛЬШЕ!!!!!!!!!
жажду знакомства в Песчаном!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*,
>  Катюш, а как это я , а?!блииииииииииин!!!!!!!!!!!!!чуть твой день варенья не пропустила!!!!!!!!!!!
> Кать!От всей души!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ВСЕГО И ПОБОЛЬШЕ!!!!!!!!!
> жажду знакомства в Песчаном!!!!!!!!


Спасибо! благодаря сама знаешь кому очень надеюсь оно состоится! :wink:

----------


## ЖасМи

КАтюша, солнце, чуть не пропустила ТАКОЕ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ! Ай да лето, ай да богато на сюрпризы! 
Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения. Я присоединяюсь ко всем многочисленным пожелаиям,  и ещё чуть-чуть... Желаю, чтоб всегда у тебя было солнечное настроение лета и тот подарок, который ты сама себе преподнесла надолго хранился в твоей душе. Не буду говорить, что мне жаль, что не сможем встретиться, потому что ты и так знаешь, что действительно ЖАЛЬ...

----------


## Djazi

*Katjatja, Вовчик, поздравляю вас с прошедшими днюхами! Вот это лето, насколько богато на творческие личности! Ну пожелать уже даже не знаю ещё чего вам.... вроде уже всё пожелали. Присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному и желаю только Здоровья, вам и вашим близким!*

----------


## maxim4ik77

А сегодня - ВСЕМИРНЫЙ ДЕНЬ ПОЦЕЛУЯ!!!!!!!!
Всех - цём, чмок! цём-цём-цём!
Гимном этого праздника объявляю песню Таркана - "Симарик" (поцелуй), или Повалий - "Поцелуйчик в щечку", или Катя Лель - Пропробуй мммм...., попробуй джаг-джага.
Есть варианты еще гимнов?

----------


## Марья

*maxim4ik77*,
:biggrin: :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
*Katjatja*,
С Днем рожения!!!  :flower:  Самого солнечного настроения!!!

----------


## приветик1999

> Есть варианты еще гимнов?


Витас "Поцелуй", Пьер Нарцисс  "Целуй-целуй" ,Фристайл "Целуй меня горячей".
Вообщем, *целуйтесь чаще - жизнь будет краше!*
А у меня ещё и личный праздник - сегодня моей семье 8 лет! Мы с моим любимым счастливы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

> А у меня ещё и личный праздник - сегодня моей семье 8 лет! Мы с моим любимым счастливы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Юлечка! Поздравляю вас с вашим любимым праздником, желаю оставаться счастливыми долгие, долгие годы. ГОРЬКО!!!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> А у меня ещё и личный праздник - сегодня моей семье 8 лет! Мы с моим любимым счастливы!!!!!


 8 лет совместной жизни - жестяная свадьба.

Жестяная свадьба - восемь долгих лет! 
Сохранить смогли вы в душах теплый свет. 
Этим светом полон ваш уютный дом, 
Дружно всей семьею вы живете в нем. 
Мы вас поздравляем 
С восьмилетней датой! 
От души желаем 
Быть семьей богатой.

----------


## Иринка 11

> А у меня ещё и личный праздник - сегодня моей семье 8 лет! Мы с моим любимым счастливы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Поздравляем с Жестяной свадьбой!*
В*от и свадьба жестяная,
Поздравляем, обнимаем,
Дарим печку чудо,
Hовую посуду,
Все, как есть, из жести.
Чтобы были вместе
Восемь раз по восемь лет,
И хранили свой секрет
Молодого счастья,
Крепкого согласья.*

*И всех со всемирным праздником поцелуя!!!*

 *Целую вас Крепко!!!*

----------


## Масяня

Всех поздравляю - целуемся сегодня до упаду!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

А мне не с кем сегодня целоваться....:frown:

----------


## Колесо

*Катюшка,*всего день не была на форуме и вот...Прости,но лучше поздно чем никогда!!!
С днем рождения тебя,добрый,отзывчивый,позитивный, веселый человечек!
Как *маме*,желаю тебе,чтоб Олежка,не болел и радовал тебя,рос настоящим мужчиной!
Как *женщине*,желаю встретить того единственного,вторую половинку...любить и быть любимой!
Как *ведущей* быть востребованной!
Удачной поездки,чтоб все сложилось,пусть мечта станет явью!!!

А помнишь,когда ты только появилась...ты писала зеленым...

----------


## romashakun

Катюша! С днем рождения тебя!!! Так как ты родилась летом, побольше солнечных дней в твоей молодой жизни. У тебя впереди еще ждет очень много хорошего. Удачи и много много счастья!!!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Юля , с жестяной свадьбой !*

*Восемь лет прошли вы вместе,
Срок как будто невелик.
Пусть несет благие вести
Вашим душам каждый миг*.

[IMG]http://*********ru/702104.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

2373372][COLOR="Magenta"][COLOR="Lime"]*Катюшка,*всего день не была на форуме и вот...Прости,но лучше поздно чем никогда!!!


> *Катюшка,*всего день не была на форуме и вот...Прости,но лучше поздно чем никогда!!!
> С днем рождения тебя,добрый,отзывчивый,позитивный, веселый человечек!
> Как *маме*,желаю тебе,чтоб Олежка,не болел и радовал тебя,рос настоящим мужчиной!
> Как *женщине*,желаю встретить того единственного,вторую половинку...любить и быть любимой!
> Как *ведущей* быть востребованной!
> Удачной поездки,чтоб все сложилось,пусть мечта станет явью!!!
> 
> А помнишь,когда ты только появилась...ты писала зеленым...



:smile:  помню. и мне за это влетело. 

Спасибо за  поздравления!

а я гимн помню поцелуев Пугачевой "Я тебя поцеловал.... муа   ..... муа"

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*
Юляша поздравляю в годовщиной восьмой вашей свадьбы.  если сравнивать с возрастом ребенка. ну что? с праздником вас второклашки.:smile:

----------


## лека

Ребята с праздником !!!! Как считают специалисты по общению, три двадцатисекундных поцелуя способны создать стабильное романтическое настроение на весь день. К тому же такой режим поцелуев сжигают калории и в течение года избавляют примерно от килограмма лишнего веса. 


Так давайте целоваться!!!

Юляша с днем свадьбы УРАААА УРААА УРААА  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут*
*Гвиола*
Как так не с кем целоваться??????? Такая куколка, скоро все встанет на свои места
и все в порядке !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Oj:  kuku

----------


## Абюл45

> Katjatja


 КАТЮША, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! ЖЕЛАЮ ВСЕГО САМОГО СОЛНЕЧНОГО,ДОБРОГО,ТЁПЛОГО И СЛАДКОГО!!!!! :flower:   Катюша, лучше поздно, чем никогда,поздравляю я тебя, вот заскочила на денёк домой из лагеря, и сразу на твой день рождения.

----------


## Volodя

Отмечаем день ЧМОКов!!!

----------


## bulya

> Отмечаем день ЧМОКов!!!


А еще говорят, что в мире КРИЗИС!:tongue:

----------


## Volodя

> А еще говорят, что в мире КРИЗИС!


Кризис для олигархов...:biggrin:

----------


## лека

*Volodя*,
 надо было Бусики (губы) в поцелуе во весь монитор :smile:

----------


## Орбита

Ребята, поздравьте меня, скромную!

У меня ТЫСЯЧНОЕ  сообщение на форуме! :Ok: 
Круглая дата, между прочим.

выставляюсь: :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Орбита*, поддерживаю  :br:  желаю отпраздновать 2000 сообщение :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

*Орбита*,
 Поздравляю Наталья! :flower: 
При таком количестве сообщений иметь таааакую репутацию - говорит о многом.   :Ok: Желаю тебе дальнейшего приятного общения. Даёшь 2000!

----------


## свадьба

*Орбита*,
 [IMG]http://*********ru/658099.gif[/IMG]
Подарок ТЫСЯЧНИЦЕ

----------


## лека

*Орбита*,
Поздравляю
[IMG]http://*********ru/693938m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

так, у меня уже 8 число 1:30 часов, поэтому буду поздравлять, надеюсь не сильно рано :rolleyes:
*свадьба*, *Ольвия* с днем рождения!!!
внимание мужчины приятно любой женщине

----------


## приветик1999

> Ребята, поздравьте меня, скромную!
> 
> У меня ТЫСЯЧНОЕ сообщение на форуме!


*Наталья, поздравляю!* 
*1000 - это праздник большой!*
*Рада сейчас за тебя всей душой!*
*Будем теперь 2000 ждать,*
* Чтоб снова и снова тебя поздравлять!*

----------


## Ольга-63

Любаня - *свадьба*
Ольга - *Ольвия*

С днём рождения вас, девочки!






*Мир анимашек*

----------


## KAlinchik

Любаня - свадьба
Ольга - Ольвия
девочки! с днем варенья!
ну и третий тост-за любовь!
любви вам безграничной!!!!!!!!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Любаня-Свадьба,Ольга-Ольвия!* *
Рожденные в один день ,наверно имеют что-то общее в своих привычках и даже в характере. Так что и пожелания для вас могут быть совместными...* [img]http://s16.******info/8630a6056374bbe92bb6559df628b64b.gif[/img]
*Продолжайте получать от жизни удовольствие. Пусть прибавление лет не портит вам настроение.[img]http://s16.******info/36f4d4427981faa337f6b7458415e16d.gif[/img]
 Набирайтесь жизненного опыта , мудрости и любви от ближних...*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Любаня - свадьба
Ольга - Ольвия

Девочки, с днем рождения!

                     [IMG]http://*********ru/716491.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Любаня-Свадьба, Ольга - Ольвия,
с днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/709323m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Djazi

> Любаня - свадьба
> Ольга - Ольвия
> 
> С днём рождения вас, девочки!


*Любочка и Олечка! Желаю вам  чтобы в вашей жизни было всё так, как вы задумали.
А ещё ваш День рождения с таким замечательным праздником совпал- С днём семьи.
Так что желаю, чтобы вашу жизнь согревала такая же любовь как у Петра и Февроньи.*

*Всероссийский день семьи, любви и верности
*
*8 июля
Этот день учрежден по инициативе депутатов Государственной Думы. Интересно, что инициатива празднования Дня семьи поддержана всеми традиционными религиозными организациями России — ведь идея празднования Дня семьи, любви и верности не имеет конфессиональных границ. В каждой религии есть примеры семейной верности и любви.

Символично, что праздник впервые отмечался в 2008 году, который был объявлен годом семьи.

Идея праздника возникла несколько лет назад у жителей города Мурома (Владимирской области), где покоятся мощи святых супругов Петра и Февронии, покровителей христианского брака, чья память совершается 8 июля.

В их жизни воплощаются черты, которые традиционные религии России всегда связывали с идеалом супружества, а именно: благочестие, взаимная любовь и верность, совершение дел милосердия и попечение о различных нуждах своих сограждан.

У нового праздника уже есть медаль, которую будут вручать 8 июля, и очень нежный символ — ромашка. Этому теплому празднику рады в любом доме, поэтому-то ему так легко шагается — выйдя из церковного календаря, он готов постучаться в каждую дверь.

День памяти святых Петра и Февронии
[IMG]http://*********ru/710347.jpg[/IMG]
8 июля
Петр и Феврония — покровители семьи и брака. Их брак является образцом христианского супружества.

Благоверный князь Петр был вторым сыном Муромского князя Юрия Владимировича. Он вступил на Муромский престол в 1203 году. За несколько лет до этого князь Петр заболел проказой, от которой никто не мог его излечить. В сонном видении князю было открыто, что его может исцелить дочь «древолазца» бортника, добывавшего дикий мед, Феврония, крестьянка деревни Ласковой в Рязанской земле. Дева Феврония была мудрой, ее слушались дикие животные, она знала свойства трав и умела лечить недуги, была красива, благочестивая и добрая девушка. Князь пообещал жениться на ней после исцеления. Святая Феврония исцелила князя, однако, он не сдержал своего слова. Болезнь возобновилась, Феврония вновь вылечила его и вышла за него замуж.

Когда он наследовал княжение после брата, бояре не захотели иметь княгиню простого звания, заявив ему: «Или отпусти жену, которая своим происхождением оскорбляет знатных барынь, или оставь Муром». Князь взял Февронию, сел с ней в лодку и отплыл по Оке. Они стали жить простыми людьми, радуясь тому, что вместе, и Бог помогал им.

В Муроме же началась смута, многие пустились домогаться освободившегося престола, пошли убийства. Тогда опомнились бояре, собрали совет и решили звать князя Петра обратно. Князь и княгиня вернулись, и Феврония сумела заслужить любовь горожан.

[Image-1]
В преклонных летах, приняв монашеский постриг в разных монастырях с именами Давид и Евфросиния, они молили Бога, чтобы им умереть в один день, и завещали тела их положить в одном гробу, заранее приготовив гробницу из одного камня, с тонкой перегородкой. Скончались они в один день и час — 8 июля (25 июня по старому стилю) 1228 года.

Сочтя погребение в одном гробе несовместимым с монашеским званием, их тела положили в разных обителях, но на следующий день они оказались вместе. Погребены были святые супруги в соборной церкви города Мурома в честь Рождества Пресвятой Богородицы, возведенной над их мощами по обету Иоанном Грозным в 1553 году. Ныне открыто почивают в храме Святой Троицы Свято-Троицкого монастыря в Муроме.


По материалам http://www.bogolub.narod.ru*

*Так что, я поздравляю всех форумчан с этим новым замечательным праздником для нашей страны! И желаю всем ЛЮБВИ!*

----------


## tatusya

Любаня - свадьба
Ольга - Ольвия, С Днем рождения! 
Счастья вам, здоровья, удачи и везения!!!

----------


## Масяня

девчёнки - Любашка, Ольгушка - ВАС С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ,

а всех форумчан с днём семьи, любви и верности.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/662219.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Любаня - свадьба,  Ольга - Ольвия*
*С Днем рождения!!! Ваши желания - наши пожелания!*



*Всех с праздником семьи и любви!!!*
*Друг друга храните во все времена,
Живите в ладу и гармонии,
Пусть будет жизнь Ваша освещена
Любовью Петра и Февронии!!!*(гимн семьи)

----------


## лека

Любаня - свадьба, Ольга - Ольвия
[IMG]http://*********ru/667340.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maxim4ik77

Всем ПРИВЕТ! А сегодня у РОССИЯН праздник, но к ТАКОМУ празднику хочется присоедениться несмотря на то, что я в Украине.


Всероссийский день семьи, любви и верности


У нового праздника уже есть очень нежный символ — ромашка...


8 июля 
Этот день учрежден по инициативе депутатов Государственной Думы. Интересно, что инициатива празднования Дня семьи поддержана всеми традиционными религиозными организациями России — ведь идея празднования Дня семьи, любви и верности не имеет конфессиональных границ. В каждой религии есть примеры семейной верности и любви.

Символично, что праздник впервые отмечался в 2008 году, который был объявлен годом семьи.

Идея праздника возникла несколько лет назад у жителей города Мурома (Владимирской области), где покоятся мощи святых супругов Петра и Февронии, покровителей христианского брака, чья память совершается 8 июля.

В их жизни воплощаются черты, которые традиционные религии России всегда связывали с идеалом супружества, а именно: благочестие, взаимная любовь и верность, совершение дел милосердия и попечение о различных нуждах своих сограждан.

У нового праздника уже есть медаль, которую будут вручать 8 июля, и очень нежный символ — ромашка. Этому теплому празднику рады в любом доме, поэтому-то ему так легко шагается — выйдя из церковного календаря, он готов постучаться в каждую дверь.

Всех россиян, которые соотнося с собой великие слова - ЛЮБОВЬ, ВЕРНОСТЬ, СЕМЬЯ - поздравляю с праздником.
и коротко..... КОХАЙМОСЯ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

*СВАДЬБА _Любаня!*

Поздравляю тебя, дорогая далекая подруга! Дарю стихи и необычный букет:
_Букет котов - Юнна Мориц_
У меня уже готов 
Для тебя букет котов, 
Очень свежие коты! 
Они не вянут, как цветы. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/690894m.jpg[/IMG]

Вянут розы и жасмин, 
Вянут клумбы георгин, 
Вянут цветики в саду, 
На лугу и на пруду, 

А у меня - букет котов 
Изумительной красы, 
И, в отличье от цветов, 
Он мяукает в усы. 

Я несу букет котов, 
Дай скорее вазу. 
Очень свежие коты - 
Это видно сразу! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/689870m.jpg[/IMG]

Желаю тебе, чтобы все......................... :Ok: ............................... :Aga:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Друзья мои, прошу прощения, что вовремя не поблагодарила всех за поздравления - меня не было дома с 3 июля. Огромное спасибо за добрые слова.
Жизнь поставила четверки
в моем личном аттестате - 
А душой тяну на двойки,
ближе к молодой я дате.
Рада, что со мною рядом
мама и моя семья.
И великая награда -
это все мои друзья.
Я бокал свой поднимаю
и сказать всем Вам хочу
ПЬЮ за ВАС и точно знаю -
вместе все нам по плечу.

Всех, всех июльских именинников от всей души поздравляю с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Мир вашему дому!

----------


## Курица

*
ОЛЮШКА_ОЛЬВИЯ!!!*
Будь всегда красивой, будь всегда счастливой, 
Годы - не помеха, чтобы быть любимой! 
Пусть твои ладони пахнут нежным садом, 
Пусть друзья по жизни будут вечно рядом!

[IMG]http://*********ru/696014m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Любаша и Оленька!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Здоровья,любви и всех благ!

----------


## лека

С Днем Любви Семьи и Верности!!!![IMG]http://*********ru/690880m.jpg[/IMG]!!!!!!

----------


## bulya

*Любаня - Свадьба, Ольга - Ольвия*
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Скажу кратко СБЫТЧИ МЕЧТ!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Оленьку-Ольвию и свадьбу Любаню
С днем рождения поздравляю....
Цветами и комплимансами.вас..осыпаю........
И за ваше здоровье стакашек поднимаю!!!!!!!!!!!! ........

 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 
и нежно-нежно целоВАю!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Ольвия*, землячка, с Днём рождения!
Любаня,  свадебная ты наша, всего самого самого!
Это - вам!

----------


## Уралочка

*Любаня - Свадьба, Ольга - Ольвия*

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!

От всей души присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!!!!

Здоровья, счастья, удачи, любви!!!!!!!

Уррааааа!!!!!!! :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

*Любаня - Свадьба, Ольга - Ольвия*
В День Семьи желаю вам большого семейного счастья!
С Днём рождения!

----------


## свадьба

*уралочка,
Сильва,
pypss,
bulya,
optimistka17
Осипова Наталья Васильевна
Колесо
Djazi
tatusya
Масяня
Иринка 11
лека
Курица
Svetllana
lezi
altergot
Ольга-63
KAlinchik*  
*sokolixa*

[IMG]http://*********ru/687839.png[/IMG]

Так много хороших слов и поздравлений!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Я счастлива!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Орбита

Такс-с-с. Девочки-именинницы! Я еще успеваю вас поздравить, у нас еще не полночь.
Поздравляю и говорю:

Кристальной жизни ни к чему желать-
И в ясный день случается ненастье.
Желаю просто всяческих удач
И просто человеческого счастья! :flower:

----------


## tatusya

*Сегодня день

СЕМЬИ,ЛЮБВИ И ВЕРНОСТИ!!!!!!


В международный день семьи,
Вас дружно поздравляю!
С союзом крепким, и в любви
Жить долго пожелаю!
Пусть дети старших никогда
Ни в чем не огорчают!
А папа с мамой малышей
Заботой окружают!
Для сердца - праздника, тепла
И радости в общении!
Желаю с близкими всегда
Быть в лучших отношениях!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Символ праздника - ромашка. Позвольте поздравить всех и подарить целое поле!

----------


## Уралочка

*Я ТОЖЕ ЗА ЛЮБОВЬ, СЕМЬЮ И ВЕРНОСТЬ!!!!!!!*
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ МОИ МИЛЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*ЯНА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/665319.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Вот и полночь, и настало "завтра", 
И  не буду ждать я до утра. 
Поздравляю, дорогую ЯНУ! 
С Днём Рожденья! И вообще - УРА! 

В свой бокал налью отнюдь не "Колы", 
Я найду, чего - в твою-то честь! 
За тебя! И за твои приколы! 
И за то, что ты такая есть! 

Ну, о личном - это будет в "личку", 
Здесь же пожелаю горячо: 
Не бросай прикольную привычку, 
Как там? - "аффтар жжош, пеши исчо!" 


Извини, что вышло чуть коряво - 
Сплю. Но допишу я, хоть убей! 
Кто читает - ну-ка, пальцы в клаву! 
Присоединяйтесь поскорей! 
_авт.Царапка_

----------


## Уралочка

*ЯНОЧКА, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
УХ ТЫ, В ЭТОТ РАЗ УСПЕЛА!!! :Aga: 
Третья поздравляю!!! Значит, за любовь!!! :Pivo: 
Яночка, женского счастья тебе и конечно же любви!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Как же быстро летит время.
 Еще год назад Яна собиралась свой день рождения отметить в поезде по дороге в Крым... Увы,  не получилось... Обстоятельства тому виной. Но за прошедший год Яна успела побывать на нескольких встречах и получить массу положительной энергетики...*
*День рождения- время подводить итоги*... 
*Какой был год? Несомненно, удачным* [B]Каким будет следующий?[/B] *Гораздо лучше предыдущего...* 
*Счастья тебе ,Яна и еще раз счастья...* *И большой и светлой любви...*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Януська!!!
С днём рождения! Пусть всё будет так, как ты захочешь!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/665318.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*Януська*,
Роднуля ты моя!!!
 я от всей души тебя поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!
 и желаю 3 самых главных вещи в твоей жизни:
1.ЗДОРОВЬЯ тебе , доце твоей и твоим близким людям!
2.Любви:Пусть твое нынешнее ощущение счастья сопровождает тебя всю жизнь!
3.УДАЧИ во всех твоих начинаниях!
С днем варенья, Януля!
обнимАю, цЕловаю!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chika-lika

Яночка! Поздравляю тебя от всей души!!! Тепла тебе от близких, радости от встречь с друзьями, любви и наслаждения от любимого, здоровья и бодрости! :flower:

----------


## Helga597

Янусенька! С рождением тебя! В честь него, ТВОЕГО дня рождения у нас стало теплее, выглянуло солнышко! Я желаю тебе тебе всегда СОЛНЕЧНОГО настроения, желаю чтобы ты была согрета любовью твоих друзей, ЛЮБИМОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА и... твоих клиентов (как нам без них?)! Пусть всегда в твоей душе звучит прекрасная мелодия, которая будет делать еще счастливее!!! Пусть рядом с тобой будут только искренние, понимающие тебя с полуслова люди!!! Пусть мечты твои сбываются, а жизнь будет к тебе щедрее, и тебе НИКОГДА не придется спускаться   в окоп и надевать каску!!! :biggrin: Я тебя прЯ...... и  ЦЕ...!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

*Януська*, мы с Петровной от всей души -стоя на пороге перед низким стартом, готовясь уже к отъезду на вокзал,просто с удовольствием пьем по полному бокалу за твое здоровье!!!!И пусть нам будет хуже!

лишь бы у тебя все было хорошо! присоединяемся к Алинке!!!!



> :Пусть твое нынешнее ощущение счастья сопровождает тебя всю жизнь!


*Татьяна-Курица и Петровна*

----------


## Колесо

Януська,с днем рождения!!!Всего самого светлого! Это для тебя:

[IMG]http://*********ru/717564.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Януська, Поздравляю с Днем рождения! пусть в твоей жизни будет так как ты захочешь! здоровья тебе и твоим близким, радости, удачи, и конечно огромной любви!!! Очень рада твоему возвращению на форум!!!*

----------


## Сильва

*Януська,* С Днём рождения! Задора, творческих взлётов, хорошего настроения, здоровья и любви!

----------


## Гвиола

Януська,от всего сердца мои поздравления с Днём рождения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/719601m.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/720625m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Януська! Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Здоровья, счастья, любви!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/698096m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Януська,*
Позволю себе присоединиться к поздравлениям девочек! :Oj:  И пожелать прекрасной Яне море удовольствий, света, теплоты, надежды и любви, и еще того, что у нас на Руси зовется простым словом "СЧАСТЬЕ"!!! 
С Днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/702192m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*Януська!Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!*
*Будь везучей и счастливой 
И всегда всеми любимой! 
Ангел пусть тебя хранит 
От невзгод и от обид! 
*

----------


## Нотя

Януська! 
С днём варенья!
Пусть исполнятся все твои мечты!!!!!
это тебе[IMG]http://*********ru/680688m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Януська,*
С Днем рождения! 
Любви, добра и радости!

----------


## lezi

Яночка!
С Днем рождения! 
Любви,здоровья,теплоты 
И пусть исполняются все задуманные мечты!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*ЯНУСЬКА, ВСЕХ БЛАГ!!!!!*[IMG]http://*********ru/710154m.jpg[/IMG]
*С Днем Варенья!!!*

----------


## ovesil

Яночка! Поздравляю тебя с днём рожденья! Тебе много всего пожелали, пусть всё исполнится. А я желаю тебе простого женского счастья!  :018:

----------


## Djazi

*Яночка, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!
*
*Когда ты родилась, с неба падали капли, но это был не дождь – это плакало небо, потому что потеряло такую яркую звезду как ты...* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/694785.gif[/IMG] 
*Пусть мечта любая, как по волшебству,
Превратится сможет в сказку наяву.
Словно фея добрая, палочкой взмахнет, 
Все, чего желала ты, вмиг произойдет.
С днем рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/700929.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

У меня уже половина двенадцатого...через пол-часа закончится 10 июля, а я до сих пор не могу подобрать слов поздравления....Трижды сегодня за день садилась, первая попытка была еще ночью...и все не то, все слова получаются какими-то пустыми. Вот и верь после этого Тургеневу насчет "великого и могучего"

Януся, сестричка моя, младняша! Ты особенный человек! Человек, в котором соединилось все прямо по Чехову, когда "в человеке все должно быть прекрасно": ты красива, ты очень умна, ты талантлива и что, наверно, самое для меня дорогое и ценное - самодостаточна! И, наконец, как награда за все эти твои качества - ты счастлива!!! В этот день у меня только одно пожелание - пусть все будет так ВСЕГДА!!! Люблю тебя! Горжусь своей дружбой с тобой! Безгранично тебя уважаю и восхищаюсь!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! и низкий поклон твоим родителям за тебя.

и даже смайликов никаких не хочу вставлять - все равно не передают они моих эмоций и чувств к тебе....

----------


## laro4ka09

Позволю себе присоединиться, как и Касатик, и тоже спешу с поздравлением :smile: 

Яночка, поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения! Желаю тебе стать еще на один год счастливее!     :Connie 5:

----------


## Гвиола

Любушка(*Абюл*) от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!

*С днём рожденья тебя поздравляю.
Веселись в этот день, не грусти.
Много счастья тебе я желаю,
А особенно счастья в любви!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/670225m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

(Абюл), Люба, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!

_У Тебя сегодня День рожденья,
Это самый радостный из дней.
Пусть вот это мое поздравление
Тоже будет радостью Твоей.
В этот день желаю счастья,
Ну,а в жизни —долгих-долгих лет.
Пусть не будет у Тебя ненастья,
Только радость, только солнца свет.
Пусть любовь - всегда большая:
Не на год —на вечность,навсегда.
И пусть будет жизнь Твоя,такая,
Светлая,как родниковая вода!_  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Я только сейчас оказалась за компьютером, поэтому *Януська и Абюл45, с днем рождения вас, дорогие - желаю настоящего женского счастья!!!*  :034:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*(Абюл), Люба, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/704040.gif[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*Яночка,(Абюл), Люба поздравляю вас с днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/681512.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

у меня уже 12.07 - поэтому начинаю поздравлять!!!
*Моняша, с днем рождения!!!*

----------


## alevtino4ka



----------


## Уралочка

*Моняша, Наталья - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!*
ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ ЖИЗНЬ УСПЕШНОЙ И КРАСИВОЙ,
ПОЛНА ТЕПЛА ЛЮБВИ И ДОБРОТЫ!
ВЕДЬ НЕПРЕМЕННО ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ СЧАСТЛИВЫМ
ТАКОЙ ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, КАК ВЫ! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Моняша, Люба! Девочки, с Днем Рождения! ЭТО ВАМ:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

(Моняша)Наташа, с днем рождения!



[IMG]http://*********ru/693795.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Януська

Спасибо, дорогие коллеги, милые девчонки, мои друзья, за такое количество теплых слов. Вы не представляете как мне приятно было читать все ваши поздравления! Но еще приятнее мне было смотреть на огромные глаза моего любимого, который сидя у компа после меня перечитывал все ваши поздравлялки, а я ему еще говорила: Вот это Тюмень поздравляет, а вот это Днепропетровск, а вот это Казахстан, а вот здесь - Байкал, а вот тут.....и так до бесконечности :))) Спасибо Вам всем!!!

----------


## Колесо

*Моняша и Люба*,девочки,с днем рождения!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/689723.gif[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

*Моняша и Люба!*Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/708144m.jpg[/IMG]

Желаю любви,здоровья,удачи,счастья!!!

----------


## Януська

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям девчонок :))) Люба и Маняша - с Днюшками!!!

----------


## Ларико

Вчера весь день могла только читать форум. Окна с сообщениями не загружались! Поэтом с опозданием, но от чистого сердца и души  Поздравляю Юнуську!!!!!! Любочку!!!!!! Моняшу!!!!!! С днем рождения! Мы все родились под знаком рака, а значит, чуточку понимаем друг о друге больше, чем остальные:wink:. Так что, девочки! Пусть наша покровительница луна ночью заглядывает в ваши окошки, чтобы только позавидовать! Целую вас! Счастья разного. Женского, материнского, материального и еще какого захотите!

----------


## Helga597

Девочки Моняша и Любаша! С вашими днюшками от всей души!!! Здоровья, чудесного настроения, гармонии в душе, благополучия в доме, щедрых клиентов!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## jpligunova

*Веселая нотка!*С Днем рождения!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*ОЛЯ, с днем рождения!*

*Желаю тебе, чтобы лотерейные билеты нашей жизни оказывались для тебя всегда выигрышными!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/690807.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

ОЛЬГУ -63- с совершеннолетием!!!!
Весь пионерский лагерь "Песчаное" имени Ильича

----------


## Иринка 11

*Олечка - 63 Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Зачем я так долго сюда не заходила. 

Девочки, Любушка, Моняша! С Днем рождения, дорогие! Любви вам, счастья, света!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Олечка - 63, ... БОМБА Песчанного, с днем рождения!!!* Твои однополчане так много написали о том, что ты БОМБА, поэтому и подарок должен быть таким же, получай  :Oj: 


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Веселая нотка* (пардон, пропустила)!*С Днем рождения!*

----------


## Гвиола

Олька-63!Принимай поздравления!
[IMG]http://*********ru/747909m.jpg[/IMG]
*Всю жизнь, от самой колыбели,
Чтоб наши души не старели!
Прими же ты, во цвете лет,
Наш жаркий, пламенный привет.
И не скрывая чувства наши,
Мы за тебя поднимем чаши!*

----------


## свадьба

*Олечка - 63*

[IMG]http://*********ru/721284.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 26 часов 24 минуты*
orsia  Наташа, вот и твой день Рождения настал, принимай дорогая поздравления! Так как у нас в Сибири уже 17 июля, я открываю поздравления:

[IMG]http://*********ru/748962.jpg[/IMG]

*Настроенья чумового!
Праздника тебе крутого!
Любви до головокруженья,-
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Наташа, с днем рождения!


[IMG]http://*********ru/741823.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Наташа поздравляю с днем рождения!!!*

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Orsia, с днем варенья!!!* :biggrin:
и немного пушистого позитива для тебя

----------


## Анатольевна

*Оппаньки!!! А у Русланки - то сегодня день рождения!!!*
*Руслана, поздравляю! Оставайся всегда такой - молодой, красивой и счастливой! А самое главное - не теряй своего замечательного чувства юмора! Удачи тебе всегда и везде!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/750061.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Руслана!*
Дай Бог, чтобы ты подольше жалела, что день рождения бывает лишь раз в году...
*Годы у женщины не прибавляются...** Добавляется мудрость и опыт...*
Суть женщины где? Правильно,- в душе...:biggrin:

----------


## zizi

Orsia, Наташа и Руслана с днём рождения Вас девчонки!

----------


## свадьба

Руслана!
[IMG]http://*********ru/737762.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bulya

*С днем Рождения* Orsia, Наташа и Руслана творческих взлетов, финансовой активности! :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

*Девочки,поздравляю вас с днюхами!Желаю самого главного и денег побольше!:smile:*
[IMG]http://*********ru/772581m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*РУСЛАНКА*,от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения .
Желаю тебе здоровья и радости, силы и терпения.А также здоровья и успехов твоим близким.
[IMG]http://*********ru/746980.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Русланка и orsia-Наташа!* 

*Поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!*
Три дня, ликуя, отмечает днюху *orsia* Тамбов,
Я ж Наташе пожелаю море счастья и цветов:wink:!!!
И сегодня буйно счастлив укранский город Сумы,
А *Руслане* - быть богаче, чем ацтекский Монтесума:biggrin:!!!
А ещё вам, девочки, радости и смеха,
Заказов хороших, любви и успеха :Ok:  :flower: !!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

НАТАША, РУСЛАНОЧКА! Поздравляю!

[IMG]http://*********ru/779768.gif[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

*РУСЛАНА и НАТАША, с днем рождения!!!*

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/776696m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Ой, сколько я опять всего пропустила, простите негодницу!

*Януська, Абюл, Моняша, Весёлая нотка,
Ольга-63, orsia, Руслана - девочки, с Днём рождения!!!*

Пусть у вас всегда будет только хорошее настроение и
пусть улыбка озаряет ваши лица как можно чаще! 
Пусть вам везёт всегда и во всём! 
И пусть Удача и Любовь никогда не покинут вас! 


[IMG]http:

----------


## tatusya

Русланочка, с Днем рождения, дорогая. Здоровья, здоровья, здоровья!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/740862m.png[/IMG][/IMG] 
Целую.

----------


## Януська

Русланочка, Наташенька, ДЕВОЧКИ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС с Крайнего Севера! Пусть ваши глаза будут ярче северного сияния, пусть ваша жизнь будет светлой как летний полярный день, желаю что бы ваши отношения с людьми были теплыми как воды Гольфстрима :)))

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*ruslava*, дорогая, с днем рождения!!!

----------


## ruslava

Спасибо огромное за Ваши поздравления и пожелания!
Позади очередное 18 летие...
День прошел замечательно: меня поздравили все мои близкие, мои друзья, мои клиенты... Сказали приятные слова, все целовали - даже 100грамм предлагали...:biggrin:
*мои виртуальные друзья!!!* :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Спасибо Вам огромное! Все таки как приятно, что не забыли...

Был, правда, один неприятный момент в конце свадьбы - у одного гостя сорвало крышу (он, видимо, или душевно больной, или белочка...) ни с того ни с сего начал орать, делать жесты руками, как будто расстреливает нас из автомата... :eek:
Это когда свадьба закончилась - просил поставить еще музыку, а мы попытались мягко отказать... Его жена еле успокоила и увела (кошмарррррррр)
Ну да ничего, я его простила. Я не в том состоянии, чтоб подобная мелочь портила мне настроение в этот день... Просто это еще одно доказательство, что от встречи с неадекватным никто не застрахован. И эта неадекватность может подстерегать нас в самый неожиданный момент...

----------


## Уралочка

Стоило отлучиться на несколько дней, так:eek: ужассс!!! сколько я пропустила :Vah: 
*Весёлая нотка,
Ольга-63,
Оrsia, 
Руслана*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮ!!!!!
Пусть всегда исполняются все Ваши желания!!!
Любви, счастья, творческих успехов!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## lezi

Девочки,именинницы дорогие,
Весёлая нотка,
Ольга-63,
Оrsia, 
Руслана
Поздравляю с Днем рождения! 
Лучше поздно,чем никогда.От души желаю всего самого доброго и хорошего.Будьте счастливы и любимы.

----------


## solist64

Девчонки!* Я ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС!*
Я вас всех люблю! Удачи вам и послушных веселых клиентов!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*jpligunova*, с днем рождения!

----------


## Марья

Друзья, у меня уже 23 июля и я спешу поздравить Галочку Интригалку с Днем рождения! Она непростительно редко бывает на форуме, но это тааакой замечательный человечек и мне очень жаль, что она живет в Алма-ате. Такую даль я точно не осилю, в гости съездить не смогу. Единственная надежда, что когда-нибудь будет казахстанская встреча где нибудь поблизости - в Петропавловске или Астане (туда еще можно добраться) и мы познакомимся в реале...

Галочка, дорогая моя, с Днем рождения тебя!!!! Наше редкое асечное общение всегда для меня очень приятно, даже за скупыми строчками аськи я чувствую всегдашний твой жизненный позитив. А когда я еще услышала - как ты поешь.... плохой человек так петь не может, у тебя душа поет! Пусть в твоей жизни никогда не будет места грусти, унынию, усталости!!! Пусть сбываются все твои проекты и планы!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  С огромной симпатией к тебе - я, марья... :biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*ИнтриГалка!*
*С днём рождения! Всего тебе в жизни самого приятного!*

Мы с тобой хоть и совсем мало общались, но очень быстро нашли общий язык, и я этому очень рада!

[IMG]http://*********ru/771417.jpg[/IMG]

*Марья*
Марин, мы с Галей договорились, что она зимой приедет ко мне со своих югов на саночках кататься. Приезжай и ты!(Не на саночках, конечно, кататься, а пообщаться :biggrin:).



> она живет в Алма-ате. Такую даль я точно не осилю, в гости съездить не смогу.


А жаль, Мариш... Алма-Ата такая красивая, я так люблю этот город... Будет теперь к кому в гости напроситься...:rolleyes:

----------


## jpligunova

*altergot*,Спасибо,солнышко! Очень приятно,что обо мне помнят.

----------


## ИнтриГалка

Девочки, мои любимые! Марьюшка, Инесса СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ТО ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ! Так приятно получать поздравления от замечательных людей которых я безумно уважаю и очень дорожу их вниманием!
Счастья вам, здоровья и море море позитива! Еще раз спасибо за поздравления :flower:

----------


## lezi

*jpligunova*,
 Леночка!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения! Здоровья,любви,удачи и побольше богатых клиентов.

----------


## jpligunova

*lezi*,*Танюша,землячка,спасибо!*

----------


## sokolixa

*jpligunova,
ИнтриГалка,
*

Девочки, с Днём рождения!
Всегда и везде - только хорошей погоды вам!

----------


## Ольга-63

*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Иринка 11*,
*altergot*,
*Гвиола*,
*свадьба*,
*Орбита*
*Раюшка*

Милые девочки! Отписываюсь только сейчас, т.к. только сегодня приехала из Песчаного. Спасибо вам за поздравления с Днём моего рождения!
А также хочу поблагодарить всех участников "Тамадеи 2009" за то, что подарили мне в Крыму НЕЗАБЫВАЕМЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК!

----------


## syaonka

*jpligunova,
ИнтриГалка,*

----------


## Сильва

*jpligunova*,
*ИнтриГалка*,
 Девчонки, с Днём рождения! Счастья, здоровья, любви, сбычи мечт!

----------


## Irishka

*ruslava*,
*jpligunova*,
*ИнтриГалка*,
 Девченочки! Всех вас с вашими праздниками! Счастья, любви вам! И только благодарных клиентов!
*Ольга-63*,
 Олечка! В реале поздравляла, а вот на нашем любимом форуме - нет! Еще раз с Днем рождения! Побольше тебе таких приятных моментов в жизни, как Тамадея!

----------


## Абюл45

МИЛЫЕ, ДОРОГИЕ ДЕВОЧКИ,СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ, Я ТРОНУТА ДО СЛЁЗ, КАК ЗДОРОГО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ.Приехала на денёк из лагеря, а здесь столько поздравлений.СПАСИБОЧКИ !!!  :flower: .
 Пусть лучше поздно, чем никогда, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ЯНУСЮ,МОНЯШУ,ВЕСЁЛУЮ НОТКУ, ОЛЬГУ-63,Orsia,РУСЛАНУ,НАТАШУ И ГАЛАЧКУ-ИНРТИГАЛКУ!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ,СЧАСТЬЯ И ЛЮБВИ!!!

----------


## LapNik

*Андрей-strannix,* сегодня твой день!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения!

И освоения новых высот тебе.

----------


## Ладушка

С днюхой Андрюха!
Голова два уха!
[IMG]http://*********ru/737508m.gif[/IMG]
Поздравляю,дорогой!
 Будь всегда самим собой!
[IMG]http://*********ru/743652.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Андрей-strannix*

----------


## maknata

Ой, выпала с поздравлялки временно.. Всех именинников - с днюхой. Не обижайтесь,  я вас люблю и Абажаю!  :Oj: 
Андрюш, теперь пытаюсь попасть в колею - С  Днём Рождения! Оставайся таким как ты есть всегда - молодым, задорным а главное  - Будь счастлив! :Pivo:

----------


## naatta

Поздравляю всех именинников июля с Днем рождения!!! :flower: 
Желаю всего самого лучшего!!! Здоровья самим и близким!!!
Побольше заказов, а соответственно и денег!!!
Ну и удачи во всем!!!
********************
Андрюху-Странника поздравляю персонально!!!
Будь всегда самым лучшим!!! :Aga:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Андрей! Разреши тебя отхаппибёздить!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Андрей-strannix, с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/723976.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Андрей-strannix,* 

С Днем рождения! Любви, радости и богатеньких и благодарных клиентов! 
Ура-а! :Pivo:

----------


## sokolixa

*Андрей-strannix*

Что пожелать тебе? Богатств? Удачи? 
От жизни каждый хочет своего... 
А я тебе желаю просто счастья, 
Чтоб было понемногу, но всего!

----------


## Абюл45

АНДРЕЙ!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

http://journal.mygorod.ru/forum/jour...560_1204923350.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
http://cards.rambler.ru/images/objec...85352.2417.gif

----------


## Volodя

*Strannix*,
Поздравляю!!! Желаю много-много здоровья, щедрых клиентов и всего чего вы хотели пожелать сами себе!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Абюл45



----------


## Ольга Oskar

Strannix, c днюхой тебя!!!!!!!!!

----------


## syaonka

*Андрей-strannix,* 
Поздравляю с днём рождения!

----------


## bulya

*Андрей-strannix,*
Андрей - удалец, 
Балагур, весельчак, 
В делах молодец 
И в любви не простак. 
Сердечно любя, 
Мы сегодня хотим 
Поздравить тебя 
С днем твоих именин! 
И дольше удача 
Пусть в руки плывет. 
Таланты не пряча, 
Достигни высот!

----------


## optimistka17

*А* ведь это замечательно,
*Н* есравненно, привлекательно,
*Д* ень воистину хороший
*Р* адость в дом приходит тоже
*Е* сли  отмечаешь -*День рождения!*
*Й*:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Андрей-strannix,


Я, конечно, прошу меня извинить, но что, второй Андрей появился на Форуме, или у Странникса два Дня рождения?:frown:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я, конечно, прошу меня извинить, но что, второй Андрей появился на Форуме, или у Странникса два Дня рождения?


я вот тоже ,Наташа, вчера поймала себя на мысли, что мы не так давно вроде Андрюшу поздравляли...
или так быстро несется время?! :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> или так быстро несется время?!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
...ну, или мы не того поздравляли :Vah:

----------


## Ладушка

> ну, или мы не того поздравляли


У Андрея Болко - день рождения 25 июня! Хорошего человека можно поздравить и ещё раз и много, много, много раз! Эх, Андрюха! Как мы тя  любим!
 А  того, кто затеял этот  кипишь,   завтра же  оттяну за уши)) Чтобы не вводил людей в заблуждение. Нам только дай повод поздравить. Хлебом не корми - поздравляли бы и поздравляли....
ЗЫ. Забавно будет посмотреть на его реакцию, когда он из деревни прибудет. И увидит в поздравлялке - поздравлялки)))

----------


## optimistka17

> А того, кто затеял этот кипишь, завтра же оттяну за уши))


 Присоеденяюсь...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Касатик*,



> Я, конечно, прошу меня извинить, но что, второй Андрей появился на Форуме, или у Странникса два Дня рождения?


*KAlinchik*,



> я вот тоже ,Наташа, вчера поймала себя на мысли, что мы не так давно вроде Андрюшу поздравляли...
> или так быстро несется время?


Девочки, у меня тоже сомнения БАААЛЬШИЕ были, но... поддалась на провокацию...

----------


## swinging

> Я, конечно, прошу меня извинить, но что, второй Андрей появился на Форуме, или у Странникса два Дня рождения?


*К сожаленью, день рожденья
Раза три в году.
Пара- пара-пам.*

Андрюха с днюхой!!! (дежавю)

Удачи!

----------


## LapNik

За сколько взял, за столько и продаю:


Если бы не аська, которая за три дня до днюхи предупреждала и предлагала отправить интерактивную открытку, даже бы и не вспомнил, но... 
А чего не поздравить-то?!!

----------


## sokolixa

> А чего не поздравить-то?!!


 :Aga:  Действительно, - от нас не убудет! :wink: :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Не Подарочек, поздравляю с днем рождения и вот тебе подарочек* :smile:

----------


## Гвиола

Не подарочек!
Поздравляю с Днём рождения! Желаю крепкого здоровья,работы кучу,благодарных клиентов,радости,хорошего настроения,женского счастья,исполнения всех твоих желаний и моих пожеланий!
[IMG]http://*********ru/721015m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ruslava

Поздравляю Маргариту НеПодарочек с Днем Рождения!
Риточка, ты классная - молодая, красивая, успешная!
Ты очень добрый и открытый человечек! оставайся такой всегда! Пусть в твоей жизни будет побольше замечательных событий и хороших людей!

С Днем Рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Риточка ! С Днем рождения,дорогая.* 
*Молодей,хорошей, преуспевай!*
*Успевай сочетать работу и отдых и когда вырываешься на мини- встречи, то отрывайся по полной...*

----------


## KAlinchik

Ритуля! с днем варенья тебя! 
всего-всего и побольше,побольше!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/729993m.gif[/IMG]
(нажми на картинку, внутри подробнее)

----------


## Иринка 11

Маргарита! Поздравляю! Пусть жизнь приносит только радость! А главное здоровья!

----------


## Ильич

Марго!
Чмоки!
[img]http://s17.******info/c87ac37e8fccbeb518a9eaece42f8f7f.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

Рита-Рита-Маргарита!!!
Поздравляю с днем рождения! Как это сделать оригинально? Представь, что я - не Курица, а...ну, к примеру...новый русский:biggrin:
Тогда это будет звучать ТАК:
_
Мадам, я, чисто, очарован,
Я раб, в натуре, Ваших глаз.
Базара нет, я околдован,
Мне мил конкретно образ Ваш.
Я не пойму, какого хрена,
Что, блин, со мной произошло...
В моей душе, мля, перемены
Конкретно всколыхнули всё!
Я, блин, попал, мне нет спасенья -
Сорвало башню, кипит кровь...
Я въехал в тему - нет сомнений,
Меня пробило на любовь!!!
С днюхой!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/746381m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Риточка,С Днем рождения!

----------


## manja

Риточка,С Днем рождения!
желаю счастливого лета осени зимы и весны...
Пусть все 365 дней будут наполнены... удачей...

----------


## Лина М.

Тоже хочу поздравить Маргариту - Не Подарочек.
Думаю, что все же она - *подарочек* для своих клиентов.
Знаю, как много она работает над собой, и уверена, что главные победы Риты еще впереди.
Поздравляю от души! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лучик Дон

Маргарита, *Не Подарочек*!
С Днём Рождения!!! Пусть солнышко всегда светит и греет, звёзды освещают путь, а счастье получит постоянную прописку в доме! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Маргарита, поздравляю! Успеха, и благополучия!
[IMG]http://*********ru/751503.gif[/IMG]

----------


## laro4ka09

Значение имени *Маргарита: "жемчужина"* (лат).
[IMG]http://*********ru/770958m.gif[/IMG]
Для Маргариты нет преград.
Она жемчужина Вселенной.
И ей к лицу любой наряд -
Экстравагантна, вкус отменный.
Немножко взбалмошна она.
Уверена в себе, критична.
Красива, женственна, стройна.
Решительна и романтична.
Дальнейшей радости в судьбе
Желаю, Риточка, тебе!

*С Днем Рождения!!!*

----------


## bulya

*Маргарита!Поздравляю!*
Поздравляем нашу Риту 
С днем светлейших именин! 
Пусть душа для всех открыта – 
Мир един и неделим 
На своих или чужих. 
В человеке интересен 
Маргарите каждый штрих – 
Ведь в познанье мир чудесен! 
Мы ее поздравим дружно, 
Чтоб счастливой стать могла! 
Пожелаем все что нужно – 
Добрых встреч, любви, тепла!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*altergot*,-Оленька, спасибо  за цветы, а что за чудо зверь их мне преподносит?? собачка? :Ok: 
*Гвиола*,-Наташа,  ооочень классное поздравление, как говорят "твои речи, богу навстречу"
*ruslava*,-Русланка, то что мы познакомились на московском форуме, было  добрым  подарком судьбы для меня... Спасибо тебе, подруга за тебя!и за поздравление.

----------


## Сильва

*Не Подарочек*,
 Риточка, с Днём рождения!!! Счатья, успехов, везения, любви, много щедрых заказчиков!!!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*optimistka17*,-Людмила,я благодарна тебе за поздравления.Обязательно последую твоему совету, насчет- встречи и отрываться , по полной :Oj: 

*KAlinchik*,-Алина,открытка супер, мышка- прелесть...
наливай...


*Иринка 11*,-спасибо , на добром слове.
*Ильич*, -ты сам как подарочек,добрый, остроумный, веселый. ромашки которые ты мне подарил, вне конкуренции... :Oj: 

*Курица*,-Танечка,  я этот стих прочту у себя, завтра , на работе. И похвастаюсь как меня поздравил-"новый русский"  :Aga: 
*lezi*,-Татьяна- как хороши, как свежи эти розы....Щиро дякую за них.
*manja*,-Мария,прими мою искреннюю благодарность за поздравление.
*SONYA_07*,-Линочка, ты права, так хочется хорошо работать:smile:
*Лучик Дон*,-Елене прекрасной и премудрой- :flower: .

*Потёма*,-Ладушка, знаешь как называется букет , который ты мне подарила- "Прощай фигура"...а я так люблю шоколад....Ням.Спасибо!
*laro4ka09*,-Спасибо, взаимно. :flower: 

*bulya*,Алена,спасибо за пожелание, а строчка из стиха- "добрых встреч" , так хочу что бы исполнилась... :Oj:  
*Сильва*, -Светлана, что за чудо в коляске, благодарю.

Девочки и Ильич, *спасибо вам огромное за поздравления.* безумно приятно принимать их от вас. Хочу, что бы вы знали я  уважаю вас и ценю помощь, которую вы оказываете мне на форуме. Вам, мои инетные друзья , хочу сказать: "приходите в мой дом. Мои двери открыты, буду песни вам петь и вином угощать"....

----------


## Анатольевна

*Не подарочек*
*Маргарита! С днём рождения! Удачи, здоровья, любви!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/723846.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Риточка, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Да хранит тебя судьба! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/728966.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

Рита, я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!
Кроме всего прочего - друзей тебе ещё больше - верных, преданных,
НАСТОЯЩИХ!
С Днём рождения!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*Не подарочек
Маргарита! С днём рождения!* 

*Пусть счастье в дверь твою стучит - 
Открой ее скорей пошире. 
Путь жизни тайною покрыт, 
Но так прекрасно в этом мире! 

И пусть всегда - в окошке свет, 
Улыбка добрая - с порога, 
Пусть будет много добрых лет 
И в жизни легкая дорога!* 
 [IMG]http://*********ru/735128.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

[IMG]http://*********ru/721816.jpg[/IMG]

С Днем рожденья поздравляю

И от всей души желаю:

Счастья, радости, добра.

Быть веселою всегда.

Что задумано - исполнить,

Жизнь прекрасна - это помнить.

Улыбаться, долго жить,

Людям радость приносить !!!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Анатольевна*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*sokolixa*,
*свадьба*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
* спасибо вам за поздравления, за пожелания.*
 :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Не Подарочек*,
* Риточка, извини, что с опозданием, но  тоже поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!
Счастья, здоровья и Любви!*

----------


## swinging

*Не Подарочек*,
 Рита, с Днём рождения!
Счастья, успехов, здоровья тебе и твоим родным.

Удачи!

____________________________________________________________


А почему это никто не поздравляет Андрюху *stranix*? Уже понедельник закончился, а никто даже не чешется. Ну что ж, я на этой неделе первый буду.
Андрюха - с днюхой!
 :Pivo: 

Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

> никто не поздравляет Андрюху stranix?


 Ничего себе не поздравляют !!!!!!!!:smile:За месяц , если не ошибаюсь его дважды поздравить успели... 
 А говорят, что день рождения - раз в году.
 К Андрюхе это не относится...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Риточка!
Счастья, благополучия, любви космической, удачи!!!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/752590.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Риточка! С днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

У нас за Риту Не подарочка
третий день полна чарочка:biggrin:!
Желаем от Судьбы подарков - 
Здоровья, любви и жизни яркой!!!

*С Днём рождения!!!*

----------


## Колесо

*Не подарочек,Ритуля*,
с днем рождения!!! Это тебе:
[IMG]http://*********ru/737220.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nikol

Рита! С Днем рождения! Счастья, любви и удачи!
[IMG]http://*********ru/726980.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

*Не Подарочек*,
Риточка! С Днем рождения! 
Пускай все твои начинания будут успешны! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/759768.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Поздравляю свою землячку и коллегу Natali T c днём рождения!*
*Наташа, благополучия в семье, удачи во всех делах, творческого роста, адекватных клиентов, любви!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/779220.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Натали, тёзка, с днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

* Natali T*,
Поздравляю, всех благ!

----------


## Уралочка

_Натали и Ритулечка, с днём рождения Вас, девочки!!!!!!!_
Всего наилучшего и исполнения всех желаний!!!
Самого тёплого и замечательного лета, прекрасного настроения, всего и по больше!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Сегодня, 5 августа, День рождения у одного замечательного человека- 
нашей ИРИНЫ ВЕТЕР НАМЕРЕНИЯ!!!

     [IMG]http://*********ru/738284.jpg[/IMG]                         

Ее имя с греческого переводится как "МИР", такая она и есть, наша Ира-спокойная и миролюбивая.
В Ирине прекрасно уравновешены такие качества, как жизнерадостность,  "легкость на ногу", как говорится, а также твердость   и целеустремленность. 
В то же время она  достаточно независима и всегда имеет свое мнение, которое способна отстоять. При общении с Ириной складывается впечатление, что у нее не бывает проблем или она легко к ним относится. На самом деле вряд ли это так, просто Ириша предпочитает не показывать окружающим глубину своих переживаний.
Я очень уважаю этого цельного Человека и от всей души поздравляю ее с днем, когда она появилась на свет!!!
Такие люди как ты, Ирин, это твердый тыл, рядом с тобой чувствуешь себя защищенной. Ты веселая и озорная, ты очень молодая и красивая. Ты просто не смотри в свой паспорт-ты ровесница своей дочери, и не спорь!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/749548.jpg[/IMG]

Прими от меня букет скромных цветов из солнечного Скобаристана!

----------


## Ольга-63

Ириша! С днём рождения! Здоровья, радости, счастья и мнонго-много благодарных клиентов!

          [IMG]http://*********ru/776175.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Дорогая ИРИНА! 
Мои самые лучшие позравления с Днем рождения - тебе, умнице, красавице, и просто очень приятному человеку!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/759791.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

Natali_T, VETER NAMERENJA!!! 
Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Ветер, Ветер ты могуч, ты гоняешь стаи тучь
Вообщем силы в тебе многа!!  Нам бы всем таку подмогу!!! :smile:
С рифмой плохо я дружу, Но поздравить всёж хочу!!!
Счастья МОРЕ пожелаю, вдруг ни кто не расплескает!!?
Солнца ясного на небе!! Чтоб оно всегда могло 
Согревать теплом небесным всё что Душу греет!! Сердце!!!
А ещё хочу сказать ,хоть в полях в кустах, в ложбинах будешь лазить 
и искать, Но такого Ветерочка!!!!!!!!!   Даже в поле не сыскать!!!
*Иришка!!! С днюхой тебя!!!!!*[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/750575.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Ирочка! Ветерок мой дорогой и любимый. Ты же как *пчелка,* которая носит мед не уствая на твою пасеку ,все время в трудах, все время в работе...
 Хотя бы в день рождения расслабься и отдохни Или вспомни как отдыхала *в Крыму на Тамадее...*

----------


## Лучик Дон

Ирочка,* Ветерок*! От всей души, от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения! Пусть Ангел- Хранитель всегда будет рядом с тобой! Счастья тебе, здоровья и исполнения всех желаний! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Дорогие мои други, я как ребёнок, первым делом сюда...:smile:

*Курица*,
Танюша,нисколько не смоневалась, что  самое-самое первое поздравление будет от тебя.
*Ольга-63*,
Олечка. как здорово, что ты появилась в моей судьбе
*tatiana-osinka*,
А с тобоё. Татьянка, надеюсь ешё на более близкое знакомство в реале.
*Volodя*,
Вовчик, расти умный-умный.
*Юрий Борисович*,
Юр, ну что остаётся после таких слов. Только сдаться в твой гарем.
*optimistka17*,
Людочка, добрая моя душа, покой нам только сниться
*Лучик Дон*,
Ленуся. ты мой юный, светлый дружок. Спасибо за всё, ты знаешь.

*Я вас всех очень люблю!!!!!*

----------


## черника

ИРИНА! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Желаю выглядеть - отпад,
Быть самой лучшей на планете,
Чтоб за один твой нежный взгляд
Бросали миллион на ВЕТЕР!!!
Удачи, радости, хорошего настроения, море заказов от "зажигательных" клиентов, вдохновения и всего самого наилучшего хочется пожелать Вам в этот день! Будьте СЧАСТЛИВЫ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ирина, с днем рождения! 

Желаю здоровья, любви и тепла,
Чтоб жизнь интересной и долгой была,
Чтоб в доме уют был, любовь да совет,
Чтоб дом защищен был от горя и бед. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/738272.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Ирина-ветер**, хороший человек!!!
(даже виртуально видно, что это так!
Надеюсь, что мы встретимся!)

Счастья, здоровья, успехов,достатка!
Денег, чтоб липли к ладошкам и пяткам!
Настроенья чумового!
Праздника тебе крутого!
Любви до головокруженья,-
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ! 
*

----------


## syaonka

*Наташенька!* 



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Иришка! Милый человечек!*

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Djazi*,-Оленька, 
*swinging*,-Саша, 
*maknata*,-Наташа,
*tatiana-osinka*,-Татьяна,
*eva-prazdnik*,-У нас за Риту Не подарочка
                              третий день полна чарочка!- НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ!
*Колесо*,-Танюха,
*Nikol*,-Наташа.
*Викторинка*,-Виктория. 
*уралочка*, Лена.

Спасибо за теплые слова, спасибо за поздравления, АААЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙ!!!!!!!!!как приятно. 
Девочки и Ильич с Сашей- сами того не подозревая, вы сделали мне огромный подарок-*это- минуты счастья и удовлетворения*  когда я читала ваши поздравления
И вам желаю, всего самого доброго, за ваши открытые сердца.

----------


## Иринка 11

*От чистого сердца и всей души поздравляю вас девочки с Днем Рождения!!! Пусть все ваши желания и мечты сбываются!!!*

----------


## Ладушка

Когда я впервые увидела тебя подумала, что ты очень похожа на мою маму. Такая же улыбка и добрые глаза. А когда  однажды подошёл сын и спросил это твоя мама? Поняла. что не я одна это заметила))
 Моё отношение к тебе самое трепетное. Очень ценю  твои советы и рада, когда у нас появляется возможность пообщаться. Желаю тебе здоровья. успехов и приятных эмоций на форуме и в жизни!

[IMG]http://*********ru/746467.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*черника*,
Леночка . спасибо. жаль, что не получилось в этом году познакомиться. Но всё впереди.
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
Хорошие, добрые слова
*sokolixa*,
Лариса , всё так и будет!
*syaonka*,
Иришка-звёздочка, ты действительно светишь...
*Иринка 11*,
Спасибо. тёзка
*Потёма*,
Ладушка, моя дорогая, ты же знаешь, как я тебя люблю и никому не дам тебя в обиду.

----------


## Гвиола

Иришка,дорогая! Сегодня все поздравляют тебя,а я хочу поблагодарить твоих родителей!
Не стоит огорчаться, что ты стала на один год старше. Если взглянуть с другой стороны, ты стала на один год красивее, привлекательнее и умнее! А на этом пути нельзя останавливаться. Поздравляю тебя!
[IMG]http://*********ru/773090m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Иринка, с Днём рождения!!!  Желаю море улыбок, счастья, здоровья. Я очень рада, что познакомилась с тобой в реале. :flower:

----------


## SOK_89

Ириша, с Днем рождения!!!
Мы тоже очень рады, что имели честь с тобой познакомиться. 
Удачи тебе везде и всегда.
[IMG]http://*********ru/768997m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ирочка - светлый, добрый, позитивный человек! С Днем рождения тебя! Очень рада знакомству с тобой в реале.
[IMG]http://*********ru/761829.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Ирочка-Ветерок
Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!
Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой,
Будь самой внимательной,самой любимой,
Простой,обоятельно неповторимой,
И доброй и строгой,и слабой и сильной
Пусть беды уходят с дороги в бессильи
Пусть сбудется все,что ты хочешь сама,
Любви тебе,веры,надежды,добра!

Очень рада тому,что знаю лично такую замечательную,обоятельную,неповторимую красавицу.

----------


## KAlinchik

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ириша!!!
как я тебя люблю!
ты очень душевный и добрый человек! от тебя исходит такое тепло, что просто хочется быть рядышком с тобою!
я от всей души поздравляю тебя с твоим праздником и желаю здоровья, любви и простого человеческого счастья!
всего тебе только самого наилучшего!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/722917m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 С лучшим Днем в году! Радости, улыбок, теплоты, море счастья и всегда прекрасного настроения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/772068m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## novinka15

ВЕТЕР НАМЕРЕНЯ,

Пусть в жизни будет все прекрасно!
Изящно! Сладко! Нежно! Страсно!
Блестяще! Ярко! Фантастично!
Красиво! Модно и практично!
Беспечно! Вкусно! Аппетитно!
Необычайно! Колоритно!
Удачно! Просто! Безупречно!
И с удовольствием, конечно!

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
[IMG]http://*********ru/757755.htm[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Ирочка! С днём рождения! 
Чего бы пожелать? Удач? Богатства?
От жизни каждый хочет своего...
А я же пожелаю просто счастья - 
Чтоб было понемногу, но всего!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/778225.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
Natali T

VETER NAMERENJA

----------


## laro4ka09

*Ира! Прими мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания в твой День Рождения!!!

Всех благ и удачи!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/739081m.jpg[/IMG]

* С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Natali_T

Дорогие мои, коллеги, дамы и господа! 
Благодарю творца  за свет,
за полевых цветов букет,
за необъятность и простор,
За моря синего прибой.
За солнце, буйство диких трав,
За красоту лесных дубрав, 
И за знакомство с вами наяву
За всё, всё благодарю.

Спасибо за ваши пожелания.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Ирина, поздравляю с днём рождения!
Хорошо быть девушкой, в розовом пальто, можно и не в розовом, но уже не то.
Хорошо быть дамой в норковом манто, можно и не в норковом, но уже не то.
Хорошо бы ездить на крутом авто,
можно на автобусе, но уже не то.
Хорош б зарплату, тысяч эдак в сто, можно и в четыре, но уже не то.
Ирина, дорогая, выпьем же за то, чтобы в вашей жизни было только ТО!
[IMG]http://*********ru/779019m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Кудряшкина

Ирина, поздравляю Вас с днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/785163.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Ирина - означает мир. И везде где бы ты не появилась, везде пытаешься всех помирить:smile: Как хорошо что есть Ирина! Значит у нас всегда здесь будет мир! :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

А как же я?! опять опоздала?!?!а.а.а.а!!!:eek:
*Ирина, и от меня примите поздравления!!!*
Поднимаю за Вас бокальчик шампанского!

•´¸.•*´¨) ¸.•*¨)
¸.•´¸.•*´¨)
* ¸(¸.•´ (¸.•` .•´¸.•*´¨)
¸.•*¨): ° .   :       °.  ``
.......|___|.........|___|...
.......|000|.........|000|...
.......|000|.........|000|...
.......|000|. .......|000|...
.......|000|.........|000|...
....... \00/..........\00/....
.........\0/............\0/.....
..........||.....  ........||......
..........||......  .......||.......
..........||........ ... ..||...... 
........_||_..... ....._||_....

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина, прими, пожалуйста и от меня, самые искренние поздравления с Днем рождения.. Мы с тобой познакомились "через   гномов"...я не знаю, чья это идея- но самое нормальное разъяснение я получила от тебя.....
Хочу пожелать тебе-оставаться такой же отзывчивой ...доброй, внимательной к чужим проблемам,какой ты есть. И тусть в твоей жизни будет только весна, а если осень, то ЗОЛОТАЯ! С днем рожденья!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/786188.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

Иришка, с Днем Варенья!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/747276m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[COLOR="Red"]__

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, дорогие. только что вернулась с празднования своего юбилея. Всё замечательно, душевно, весело. Друзья порадовали, приготовили массу сюрпризов, дети подарили своё тепло, родители рядом... И от вас много поздравлений.

*Гвиола*,
Наташенька. особое спасибо за родителей. Они этого стоят.

*Сильва*,
Света, счастья твоей замечательной семье и твоим таким интересным мальчишкам.

*SOK_89*,
Света. Олег, вы такие классные! 

*lezi*,
Танюша, я помню наши ночи в палате... :wink: Всё повторится.

*KAlinchik*,

Алинка, а ты помнишь, что обещала на следующее лето?  :Oj: 

*Касатик*,
Наташ, что расскажу. Идём по пляжу. киоск с игрушками. Восторгаемся надувным крокодилом. Продавщица хвастается, а у меня ещё Касатка есть. Ты бы видела, в какой восторг прнишёл Борисыч и завёл всех остальных..... Он ещё долго повторял. Касатка. Касатик....
*novinka15*,
хоть и не знакомы. но спасибо за внимание

*Анатольевна*,

Инесса, я всегда помню, что ты знаешь, что всё будет хорошо....:smile:

*altergot*,

Оля. просто большое СПАСИБО

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*laro4ka09*,

Рада знакомству:rolleyes:

*Natali_T*,
Наташа, и тебя с днём рождения, моя сестричка Львёночек.  Пусть всё получается!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Кудряшкина*,
Наташа. какие ароматные баночки с вареньем. С утречка чайку попью.... 

*уралочка*,

Как приятно. что и на Урале подняли за меня бокал....


*Не Подарочек*,

Ритуля, ты одна из первых замечательных человечков. с кем я начала общаться, придя на форум. СПАСИБО!

*tatusya*,

Наташа, я тебя обожаю!

----------


## Djazi

Дорогая Ирочка! Поздравляю тебя с твоим  юбилеем! :flower: 
Долгих- долгих лет тебе в жизни и в профессии. Спасибо тебе за твою  доброту.
[IMG]http://*********ru/733967.gif[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Викторинка*,
Вика, как я могла тебя пропустить?!Твою неповторимую, такую необыкновенно открытую улыбку и глаза тёплые-тёплые, не забыть никому. Спасибо!

*Djazi*,
Оля, спасибо тебе за песни, о маме, о друзьях. Я их иногда использую. Нравятся именно в твоём исполнении.

----------


## zizi

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина, и я, и я спешу Вас поздравить.  :flower:  Пусть в жизни будет все замечательно, творческого вдохновения и душевного тепла!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Natali_T,*
*VETER NAMERENJA,*
У Иринки Ветерок
Пусть всегда всё будет Ок!
И Наташу С Днем рожденья, 
И удачи, и везенья!
Именинницам УРА!!!
Выпить нам за них пора!
(Ну и что, что опоздала-
В сутках времени так мало,
А за дам прекрасно-звездных
Выпить никогда не поздно:wink: :br: :biggrin:!!!)

----------


## jpligunova

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Лучше поздно,чем никогда.Ира,поздравляю Вас с юбилеем.Оставайтесь такой,какая вы есть.Счастья Вам,здоровья,успехов,работы побольше.
[IMG]http://*********ru/751380m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

*Ирочка, дорогая, с Днём Рождения !*
Желаю тебе всего самого хорошего, доброго, приятного,нужного, вкусного и полезного...

 Спасибо тебе за нашу поездку по Крыму  ( видеоотчет выкладываю  в Песчаной Тамадее), вот тебе букетик Крымской лаванды :

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Ириша, щедрая душа,
Мое ты сердце покорила там,
в Питере, в холодный день,
кусочек лета нам ты подарила.

Везла ты мёд издалека,
Везла свой труд, души частицу,
Ты подарила всем тогда
Своей любви бесценную крупицу.

Я поздравляю, я кричу:
"К твоим ногам цветы и комплименты!",
И очень, очень я хочу,
Продлить восторга яркие моменты.

Я восторгаюсь светлою душой,
Я восторгаюсь добрым милым взглядом.
И пусть всегда, Иришенька, с тобой
УДАЧА и ЗДОРОВЬЕ будут рядом!*

----------


## Масяня

*VETER NAMERENJA*,


Ируньчик- с Днём рождения тебя, пусть чуть позже, но у нас уважитльная причина - 4 суток в пути на авто, без нета, но всё же мы успели присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям.

Желаю, чтобы у тебя всегда было желание и возможность бывать так часто на ТАМАДЕЯХ - как тебе этого хочется!!!

Будь счастлива - от всей нашей семьи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оказывается, праздник продолжается....  :Oj: 

*zizi*,
Мотылёчек, как здорово,  что ты залетел на огонёчек! 

*eva-prazdnik*,
Вот тоже, так хочется звать тебя всегда Евой. Так это имя красивое с тобой срослось...:smile:

*jpligunova*,
СПАСИБО!

*Петровна*,
Наша поездка по Крыму - это что-то.Спасибо,Ириша, что радость от неё мы делили вместе!

*Svetllana*,
Светлана, всегда восхищаюсь, как тонко и остро ты умеешь чувуствовать....  

*Масяня*,

Масянька-Светланка, с приездом!

----------


## Колесо

И снова продолжаем праздник! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Ирина,*с днем рождения!!! :Pivo: Лучше поздно чем никогда,да?Два дня не была в сети,а тут таааааааааакое!Счастья,душевного равновесия,радости по-больше и главное (уж я-то теперь знаю))))здоровья!!!

----------


## Медведик

*VETER NAMERENJA*,

Иришка ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!!!
Ты невероятно жизнелюбивая, мягкая и очень мудрая! Я рада что познакомилась с тобой в реале))))))
Будь Счасливой и Любимой! Востребованной и Здоровой!

----------


## Volodя

Сегодня у нас именинник САНЯ КЭП!!!
Александр, желаю огромных успехов в творческой деятелности, успехов во всех начинаниях и всего .... ВСЕГО!!!:biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## о-ля-ля

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина, поздравляю с днём рождения. Присоединяюсь ко всем словам, сказанным в твой адрес.Со своей стороны хочу сказать, всегда очень приятно читать твои сообщения: очень разумные, сдержанные,корректные, доброжелательные.

----------


## Масяня

> Сегодня у нас именинник САНЯ КЭП!!!


Саша, с днём рождения тебя!

Пусть тебя сегодня поздравят ВСЕ, даже те, от кого ты не ожидал. Пусть день будет полон сюрпризов, и пусть в глазах жены ты всегда будешь настоящим героем, а для детишек - лучшим папой на всей планете и во всей галактике.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Саня Кэп!*
*С днём рождения! Удачи, любви, работы!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/738114.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Медведик

Сашуль! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ Тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ты открытый человек, ты такой любящий папочка, ты ищущий и целеустремлённый.... ЖЕЛАЮ тебе достигать всех поставленных целей, осуществлять все задуманные желания, потрясать общество новыми воплощениями))) Будь счастлив!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Саша, поздравляю с днем рождения!
 Я тебе желаю 
надежных, преданных друзей, 
В семейной жизни- мира, счастья 
И много светлых, добрых дней!

[IMG]http://*********ru/783173.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

*САША, прими и от меня поздравления!!!!!!!*
Уррааааааа!!!!! Ну,... за Александра!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ладушка

:Aleksey 01: Поздравляю Александра! (Здесь я широко улыбаюсь):smile:
  Желаю успеха и благополучия тебе и твоей семье!(Обнимаю) :Laie 7: 
 Оставайся таким же артистичным, юморным и задорным! (Целую) :Jaison 2: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/783172.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Колесо*,
*Медведик*,
*о-ля-ля*,
Девочки, мои дорогие. спасибо вам огромное! Это так приятно, когда тебе дарят замечательные люди своё внимание! Спасибо за душевное тепло и доброту!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Саня Кэп!*

С Днём рождения тебя! Как здорово, что у нас на форуме не только женский батальон. А есть настоящие мужчины, выдержанные, корректные, умные, красивые, заботливые, работящие.... и ещё множество эпитетов - всё о тебе! Почаще балуй нас своим присутствием!

----------


## Касатик

*Саня Кэп!*
Родители подариле тебе прекрасное имя, давшее миру стольких великих людей -
Александр Македонский, Александр Суворов, Александр Пушкин, и, в конце концов Александр Кэп :wink: Благороден, воспитан, талантлив, в меру ироничен, красив - истинный портрет Льва, нашего именниника! :Ok: 
Саша! Удачи тебе, творческих успехов, заводного настроения, счастья и любви и более частого осчастливливания  :Oj:  нас своим присутствием! С Днем рождения!!!
Наслаждайся жизнью!

[IMG]http://*********ru/744260m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

От всей души поздравляю, пусть будет ВСЕ :Ok:

----------


## Лерченок

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
я, как обычно, на форуме последнее время редко и пропускаю все праздники, ворона какая-то,  Иринка, с днем рождения тебя, извини что с опозданием, зато от души очень рада за тебя, удачи в делах, любви в душе и в натуре:smile: хорошего настроения :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Саня Кэп!*
с днем рождения!!! 
Издержки ведущей - слов знаю много  и стихов и прозы, а искренность почему-то молчалива, так как все кажется заученным :smile:
Пусть радуют тебя родные и близкие, загадывай любое желание, я щелкаю пальцами и зажимаю кулаки, чтобы оно исполнилось!

----------


## maknata

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Млин, сама себя ругаю, но в "Поздравлялку" захожу редко.. а тут.. а тут У Иришки был день варенья! Иришенька! С днюхой! Дай Бог тебе здоровья, счатья и всегда хорошего настроения! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Саня Кэп, поздравляю с днём рождения! :Pivo:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Лерченок*,
Как я рада тебя видеть. ты даже не представляешь!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*maknata*,
Наташа,  а  где САЛОООООООО......... ???:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ириш - да вот же оно :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ириш - да вот же оно


Посидим, поговорим за жизнь? Сальце аппетитное.... :Vah:

----------


## tatusya

Сегодня День Рождения у Саши Кэп. От всей души хочу его поздравить и пожелать ему всего- всего.
*Желаем мы без колебаний,
Чтоб ты здоровым был у нас.
Путь будут у тебя в порядке
Желудок, печень, уши, пятки.*
*Ведь жизнь один раз нам дана,
Пусть будет радостной она!
*

----------


## KAlinchik

Саша!
 с днюхой тебя!!!!
желаю тебе , чтобы твои желания офонарели от твоих возможностей!
 всего наилучшего!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 :Vah: Ириша, Добрый ласковый ветерочек!
Прими и от меня поздравление!
Желаю тебе только счастливых дней и ночек
И чтоб друзья, как пчёлки слетались к тебе на варенье....
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Удовлетворения в работе и счастья личного!
Жизненного тонуса - только отличного!
Радости встреч и .. :Oj: желаний запретных море
И чтоб снова и снова возвращалась на море.... kuku

----------


## Елена-Забава

Ирочка,прими поздравления и от меня.Всего тебе самого доброго! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Уходят и приходят дни рождения,
А жизнь безостановочно идет,
Не дав нам ни йоту снисхождения
В чреде падений,взлетов и забот.
Но пусть тебе почаще улыбаются
Счастливые и радостные дни,
И люди только добрые встречаются
И не погаснут главные огни!
А тот огонек,который мы отправили в путешествие над морем исполнит самые главные твои желания.

----------


## optimistka17

*Саня Кеп!*
*Как же я рада, что мы познакомились в Одессе и я могу поздравлять с Днем рождения реального, а не виртуального знакомого...* 
*Будь счастлив дорогой!* 
*Пусть тебе сопутствует удача и успех*
*И крепкого тебе здоровья на долгие года* :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Irishka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Иришка, дорогая! Я чуть не пропустила такое событие - твой День рождения! Как всегда - лучше позже, чем никогда! Поздравдяю тебя от всего сердца! Рада, что мы с тобой познакомились в реале. Ты очень добрый,очень приятный человечек. Оставайся такой, какой мы тебя знаем. Счастья тебе огромного, любви, благодарных клиентов!
[IMG]http://*********ru/730969m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
САНЯ КЕП! Присоединяюсь к Людмилиным словам - рада, что мы познакомились в Одессе, надеюсь, что встретимся еще не раз. С Днем рождения тебя! Пусть исполняется все о чем задумал!
[IMG]http://*********ru/782168m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Саня Кэп

Давненько здесь не был,а здесь все теже родные лица и старые знакомые!!!СПАСИБО всем форумчянам за то что вы есть,ну а тем кто меня поздравить не забыл-СЧАСТИЯ И ЗДОРОВИЯ...ну и творческих УСПЕХОВ!!!!))

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Ну и конешно приглашаю ВСЕХ отведать раков,собственно ручно приготовленных... :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/775005m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Саня Кэп с днем рождения!!!Удачи,радости,везения,хорошего настроения)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*pypss*,
*Елена-Забава*,
*Irishka*,
В очередной раз благодарю судьбу за то,  Что она дарит мне встречи с такими замечательными людьми.

----------


## shoymama

Ирин, я позже всех, наверное. Но все равно хочу тебя от души поздравить!!!

[/quote]
*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Саня Кэп*,
С днем варенья, коллега и виртуальный (пока) друг! Всего самого доброго тебе!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*shoymama*,
Оля, я сразу мысленно колпачок себе на голову и в дудочку подудела. Здорово!

----------


## Оляшка

Ирина и Саша, Львятки мои дорогие, С Днём рождения!Будьте счастливы, удачливы, здоровы , а самое главное - ЛЮБИМЫ, УВАЖАЕМЫ и ОБОЖАЕМЫ! Желаю, чтоб на  Вас напали огромные деньги и  Вы не смогли от них отбиться! Хороших Вам друзей, благодарных клиентов и удачи во всех начинаниях, чтоб вдохновение и муза никогда  Вас не покидали! :018: 

захожу на форум не часто, поэтому извиняюсь, что опоздала...

----------


## Сильва

*Саня Кэп*,
 Сашок, с Днём рождения!!! Удачи, хорошего настроения, много заказов!

----------


## maxcimum

А я спешу поздравить чудесного человека, с которым смогла познакомиться год назад... С*егодня День Рождения у Оли-Леоны* (в России, конкретнее, в Москве и области, уже 10 августа, поэтому спешу поздравить первой). Олюшка, ты такая необыкновенная, с ТАКОЙ энергетикой неуемной, что забыть тебя просто нереально! Поздравляю тебя и желаю побольше светлых праздников именно для себя (о себе мы вечно забываем). Пусть все у тебя получается по жизни, как ты задумаешь!



Олечка, дорогая, объявляю специально для тебя этот день - Днем приятных сюрпризов!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Поздравляю от всей души* *Олечку-Леону* *с Днём рождения!*
Пусть над тобой всегда светит солнышко,пусть слёзы в глазах будут только от радости,пусть в жизни твоей не будет неудач! Пусть крепким будет здоровье,пусть тебя окружают только друзья, желаю тебе финансового благополучия и исполнения всех твоих желаний!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/736118m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Оленька-Леона*- добрый человечек,помнишь как мы на тебя называли в Одессе год назад- "Комсорг". До сих пор, с улыбкой, вспоминаю твои рассказы " в лицах"...твой стих "В детстве"- так много сил, я и сейчас читаю на выпускном вечере....
От всего сердца, желаю тебе здоровья и счастливой женской доли. 
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ , ОЛЯ!

----------


## KAlinchik

Оля! я очень благодарна судьбе, что свела меня с таким неординарным человеком, как ты!
Ты- искра!ярчайшая индивидуальность!
я поздравляю тебя с днем твоего рождения и хочу просто пожелать, чтобы у тебя ВСЁ БЫЛО ХОРОШО!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/762505m.gif[/IMG]
нажми на открытку- это тебе!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл



----------


## Курица

Сегодня День Рождения еще у одной Львицы- ОЛЬГИ Леоны!!!
Вот она - настоящая украинская красавица:

[IMG]http://*********ru/765577.jpg[/IMG]

Ольга, помнишь ли ты, как мы, наложницы Ю.Б.,проводили время на берегу Черного моря?

[IMG]http://*********ru/757385.jpg[/IMG]

Помнишь ли ночь в Песчаном, в палатке, когда мгновенно садится солнце, и весь лагерь погружается во тьму?

[IMG]http://*********ru/748169.jpg[/IMG]

очень жаль, Оленька, что ты так редко заходишь на наш Форум.Я понимаю, что этому могут быть свои причины, но все же - ты умница, красавица. с тобою приятно общаться!!!!! Я хочу подарить тебе вот эту китайскую притчу!

Один старый и очень мудрый китайский человек сказал своему другу: 
- Рассмотри комнату, в которой мы находимся получше, и постарайся запомнить вещи коричневого цвета. - В комнате было много чего коричневого, и друг быстро справился с этой задачей. Но мудрый китаец ему задал следующий вопрос: 

- Закрой-ка глаза свои и перечисли все вещи... синего цвета! - Друг растерялся и возмутился: «Я ничего синего не заметил, ведь я запоминал по твоей указке только вещи коричневого цвета!» 

На что мудрый человек ответил ему: «Открой глаза, осмотрись — ведь в комнате очень много вещей синего цвета.» И это было чистой правдой. Тогда мудрый китаец продолжил: «Этим примером, я хотел тебе показать правду жизни: если ты ищешь в комнате вещи только коричневого цвета, а в жизни — только плохое, то ты и будешь видеть только их, замечать исключительно их, и только они будут тебе запоминаться и участвовать в твоей жизни. 

Запомни: если ты ищешь, плохое, то ты обязательно его найдешь и никогда не заметишь ничего хорошего. 
Поэтому если всю жизнь ты будешь ждать и морально готовиться к худшему — то оно обязательно произойдет с тобой, ты никогда не будешь разочарован в своих страхах и опасениях, но всего будешь находить им новые и новые подтверждения. Но если ты будешь надеяться и готовиться к лучшему, то ты не будешь притягивать плохое в свою жизнь, а просто рискуешь всего лишь иногда быть разочарованным — жизнь невозможна без разочарований. 

Ожидая худшее, ты упускаешь из жизни все то хорошее, что в ней на самом деле есть. Если ожидаешь плохого, то ты его и получаешь. И наоборот. Можно приобрести такую силу духа, благодаря которой любая стрессовая, критическая ситуация в жизни будет иметь и положительные стороны.» 

Друзья, так давайте искать на нашем  сайте и в жизни только хорошее, светлое и радостное, и мы обязательно будем получать от жизни в основном только приятные подарки...

----------


## optimistka17

*Ольга!* 
*Я приблизительно представляю, какой подарок ты хотела бы получить в день рождения,- вот такой...**Хотя бы на мгновение , мысленно вернуться в Волшебный Лес, где ты была не только Пчелкой- Майей, а и Женщиной* *А ведь если ты чего-то очень сильно хочешь, то у тебя все получается.* *Главное - не склонять голову и верить в то, что завтрашний день будет лучше вчерашнего...*
*С днём рожденья! С Днем Варенья!*[img]http://s2.******info/ede2f4e6c2b5d5e5ca1fde1020b23371.gif[/img][img]http://s2.******info/a8432e8107186f4294cf6066c6113ee8.gif[/img]

----------


## Масяня

ОЛенька - Леона!

Пчёлка -Майя! Я помню свою первую встречу с тобой, шикарная дама в шляпке, с горящими от энергии глазами. Твоя пчёлка Майя - это мечта любого детского аниматора, а твоё шоу иыльных пузырей детей не оставили равнодушными. мне приятно было отработать и с тобой и с Сергеем, НО!!!

Сегодня не день воспоминаний, а день ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ замечательной женщины, и поэтому Олюшка, милая, пусть жизнь твоя друзьями полнится, смотри, сколько их принёс этот год, пусть будет счастье в твоём доме, пусть свадьбы и заказы сыплются, как с рога изобилия, а главное - просто БУДЬ ТАКОЙ ЖЕ и весёлой, и озорной и энергичной.

От меня и от Саши - Секса

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*ОЛенька - Леона!*
С Днем варенья!!!:smile: Счастья, любви, удачи и много-много поклонников твоего яркого таланта!!!:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/745096m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Оленька- Леоленька!*
Все, что есть в жизни лучшее - ВСЕ тебе!!! Будь здоровой, любимой, счастливой!!! Как и подобает настоящему Левику!!! :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/731784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Олечка! ПОздравляю тебя с днем рождени! :flower:  У тебя все будет хорошо! :Aga:

----------


## Dium

*Ольга! С днем рождения!!!* 
[IMG]http://s17.******info/b37a3d71462f5e21e164deda9db5e429.gif[/IMG]
От всей души присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и желаю  крепкого здоровья, исполнения желаний, чтобы неприятности обходили  стороной, а окружающие люди только радовали!

----------


## LapNik

*Олечка, с Днем рождения!*
А у нас сегодня погода наладилась! Уж не тебе ли благодаря?!
Продолжай светить, греть и радовать улыбкой.

----------


## Иринка 11

*Оля - Леона! Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Ты – сильная, ты только верь,
проблемы минут, мы прорвемся!
И вновь настанет новый день
Удача постучит в оконце!

Забудь что было! будет что - плевать! 
здесь и сейчас, ты сделаешь, ты сможешь! 
в Историю запишешь, как в тетрадь, 
"Была я здесь!" - мороз бежит по коже! 

Не остановишь дней веретено - 
докажем всем, чего мы в жизни стоим! 
Вторых мест много, первое - одно! 
если не ты, то кто его достоин?! 

Расправив плечи, оглянись вокруг,
Достань штандарт ты с надписью ВЕЗЕНЬЕ!
Будь счастлива, мой милый, добрый друг!
Тебя я поздравляю С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!*

----------


## lezi

Оленька-Леона
Поздравляю с Днем рождения.
Сегодня праздник – день рожденья!
Все с пожеланьями спешат.
Так пусть не смолкнут поздравленья,
Слова прекрасные звучат!
Пусть будет в жизни всё, что нужно,
Чтоб прибавлялось счастье вновь -
Тепло сердец и радость дружбы,
Благополучие, любовь!
Оленька,желаю чтоб близкие и родные люди всегда с пониманием и любовью относились к тебе.А клиенты всегда  были вежливы и щедры.

----------


## maknata

Оленька- Леона! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Пусть в жизни тебе встречается только радость, а все неприятности останутся далеко позади! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Оленька, прими мои поздравления с твоим днём! 
Пусть сегодня и всегда  у тебя будет вера в лучшее. 
Пусть тебя окружает любовь и добро. 
Пусть солнышко тебя греет даже если на небе тучки. 
И  если вдруг на сердце будет тяжело. 
Ты загляни сюда - и станет лучше! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/776847.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оленька, милый, светлый, необыкновенно интересный человек, я присоединяюсь ко всем нашим форумчанам и шлю тебе свои ОГРОМНЕЙШИЕ поздравления и пожелания! Каждый  денёк начинается пусть с твоей счастливой улыбки и ей же заканчивается, потому что это счастье и радость просто жить и наслаждаться этим. Ты такая очаровашка, тебя не возможно не любить.... И светлых полосок, пропитанных любовью, пусть будет очень и очень много. Ну а чёрные такие тонюсенькие, что и под лупой трудно разглядеть. А ещё, конечно же, целый воз нашей любимой работы! Это у тебя тоже будет, ведь ты умница! Счатья тебе, дорогая, и ещё раз счастья! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/732815.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Оленька- Леона!*
Поздравляю с Днём рождения!!! Пусть у тебя ВСЁ ЕЩЁ БУДЕТ!!! Пусть солнышко улыбается и желания сбываются!!!
 Помним-помним!!!

----------


## Елена-Забава

Оленька,поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Пусть твоя жизнь звучит счастливой симфонией и каждый день начинается веселыми трелями птиц.Пусть в этот день хор поздравлений вдохновит тебя на новый творческие подвиги.Прислушайся!Ты слышишь фанфары?Это твои друзья поют тебе гимн и я присоединяю свой голос к их хору.Любви и счастья тебе!!!http://www.gitaristu.ru/avatars/av/70.gif

----------


## sokolixa

*Оля-Леона, с Днём рождения!!!*




Опоздала поздравить *Сашу-Кэпа* :frown:...
Лучше поздно, чем никогда!

Саша, прими и мои поздравления!!! Удачи всегда и во всём!!!

----------


## Сильва

*vedamirra*
Леночка из Белгорода, с Днём рождения!!!

----------


## Викторинка

*Оленька- Леона! С Днем рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/742019.jpg[/IMG]
Желаю чтобы удача  всегда была твоей спутницей!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Оля-Леона! С днем рождения! Хоть и живем мы не далеко друг от друга, но пока встретиться и пообщаться не довелось. Но все впереди, встречи будут и думаю мы познакомимся ближе. Как женщина-женщине хочу пожелать тебе женского счастья и несмотря ни на что выглядеть всегда на 100!!!!! Удачи в жизни и хороших клиентов!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Любимая моя *Оля-Леона*!!!!!!!
Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!!!!
Желаю тебе.....ну, ты девочка совершеннолетняя, значит, сама знаешь, ШО тебе надо....:rolleyes::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Олечка, леоночка!
С днём рождения. дорогая, 
И желаю, тебя нежно обнимая
Счастья личного, наличного и безналичного!
Удачи и радости огромной, неземной
И пусть только добрые ангелы будут всегда с тобой!!!!!!!!!

Олечка. львица! Ты все сможешь победить! Ты красивая и сильная, я на тебя равняюсь, хочу стать такой же твёрдой, уверенной и независимой как ты!!!!!! 
И я уверена. многие на тебя равняются!!!! Не подкачай нас им вдохновляй своим примером на подвиги!!!!!!
Цьомки-цьомки-цьомки  
Олька. полсылаю моё состояние нестояния без тебячяяяяяя!
ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК! Дайошь встречу!!!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/786055.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лучик Дон

*Оля -Леона!*
От всей души хочу поздравить тебя с Днём Рожедния!!! Пусть жизнь подарит много приятных дней, пусть тебя окружают только хорошие люди, а всё плохое проходит мимо. Я часто вспоминаю тебя - такую красивую, интересную женщину в шляпе, часто перед глазами миг твоего уезда из лагеря Тамадеи. Когда на фоне улыбок, смеха, песен я увидела твои глаза - я поняла, как дороги тебе все мы, как больно тебе уезжать, а значит мы все в твоём сердце! Пусть же сегодня наши сердца передадут тебе нашу любовь и уважение! Ты слышишь их громкие удары? 
Это все МЫ!
Дарю тебе стих:

Если что-то в жизни не ладится,
Никогда не спеши унывать.
Что-то стерпится, что-то сгладится,
Но надежды не смей терять!
Если жизнь изобьёт - поднимайся,
И уверенно прямо иди.
Никаких ты преград не пугайся,
Нет преград на твоём пути!
Если слёзы глаза обжигают,
Дай им волю хотя бы раз.
Пусть они одни только знают,
Что бывает нелёгкий час.
Ты запомни: приходит счастье,
Лишь к тому, кто верит и ждёт.
И в сторонку уйдут ненастья,
Счастье, мир и любовь придёт.

P.S. Посмотрит сейчас на небо. Видишь солнышко? Так вот знай: один *Лучик* этого солнышка у тебя есть! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Медведик

Олюшка Леона! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!
С Днём Рожденья тебя дорогая! Желаю тебе море радости и океан улыбок! Будь счастлива и удачлива! Пусть улыбка не сходит с твоего лица, пусть глаза горят от удовольствия!!!! Да будет так))))))

----------


## Петровна

Оля, дорогая наша Львица!
С днем рождения!!!!!

Пусть у тебя всегда будет возможность загадывать желания и пусть эти желания обязательно сбываются! 





> Я приблизительно представляю, какой подарок ты хотела бы получить в день рождения- Хотя бы на мгновение , мысленно вернуться в .......


Тогда маленький подарок от меня  :flower: .  Качество :frown:, но море  :Ok: 
http://video.mail.ru/bk/priveticspb/1/5.html

 :Oj:

----------


## SOK_89

*ОЛЯ ЛЕОНА!!!*
Оленька, с Днем рождения тебя родная!!!
Сейчас мы все с тобой рядом. Сережка играет тебе на саксофоне,
 Олежка с Юлей поют самые чудесные песни только для тебя.
 Я же хочу пожелать тебе добра, хороших верных преданных
 друзей коими мы и стали для тебя за неделю в Песчаном.
Целую тебя и обнимаю.
_С ув., Света и Олег_
[IMG]http://*********ru/786077m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

*Оля,* с днем рождения!Пусть все пожелания форумчан сбудутся!!!Это тебе:
[IMG]http://*********ru/729747.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

[IMG]http://*********ru/733842m.jpg[/IMG]
ОЛЯ ЛЕОНА С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*ИРИНКА - 11 из Самары!*

У тебя сегодня день рождения. Я от всей души поздравляю тебя, в львиной семье прибавление. Желаю тебе получить царские подарки, быть всегда в глазах окружающих царицей, и спасибо тебе за душевность, за доброту.

Всего тебе наилучшего!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Ириша, землячка  С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## maknata

Ириша!!! С ДнюхоЙ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Ирина, с днем рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/746155.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Иринка 11*! 
С Днем рождения!!!:smile: Люди, рожденные 11 августа имеют такие сильные стороны личности, как правдоискательтсво, умение отстаивать собственные взгляды и проницательность! Я желаю, что бы правда твоя всегда находилась, интересы отстаивались легко и непринужденно, а проницательность твоя была феноменальной:biggrin:! И еще, будь счастлива, красива и любима!:wink: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/741034m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Иринка 11!*
С днем рождения!
Любви вечной, дружбы сердечной,прекрасных мгновений!

[IMG]http://*********ru/762541m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Иринка
С Днем рождения!
Удачи и везения
Успеха и любви
И чтоб сбывалися мечты!

----------


## KAlinchik

Боже мой! Каждый день праздник и у КАКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ!!!
Ириша!
 с днем варенья тебя!
  я от всей души поздравляю тебя и желаю тебе, чтобы все твои мечтания и планы осуществились!
Здоровья, счастья, удачи, любви!
[IMG]http://*********ru/781999m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/765615.jpg[/IMG]
Поздравляю Ирину с днём рождения. 
Успеха и благополучия!

----------


## olgaleona

ирочка...и я поздравляю!
и ребята...дорогие....спасибо за поздравления!...каюсь что редко бываю и редко пишу-поздравляю...... просто  здесь 2 в одном- и писать не люблю и интернет дорогой!...простите ради бога- я вас все равно всех очень люблю!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## sokolixa

*Иринка 11*
С Днём рождения! 
Удачи!Счастья! Любви!

----------


## Иринка 11

Милые мои и родные спасибо за поздравления, я с телефона из за волги матушки. Справляю днюху свою и дочки у нее 13, приеду проставлюсь.

----------


## optimistka17

*Ирина!* *Как хорошо, что ты сама сделала себе подарок и отправилась на природу со своей именинницей - младшей...* Говорят, что 13 - несчастливое число. Глупости и предрассудки. Для ребенка- это море счастья...Одно сплошное удовольствие. И раз счастлива доця, надо ли тебе иное счастье? Наверно , нет... :Aga: 
[COLOR="DarkOrange"]*Крепкого здоровья, успехов и радости вам обеим*[/COLOR*]...Пусть все получается, что вы для себя задумали...* Пусть дочка растет побыстрей( она ведь этого хочет?). А ты подольше оставайся молодой, ибо женщине столько лет, на сколько она себя чуствует... :Aga: 
*С днем рождения, Ирина!*:biggrin:*Гуляй, Самара! Хороший повод есть....* :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Викторинка

*Иринка 11,
Ирочка! С Днем рождения! Любви, улыбок, счастья, море цветов! Пусть сбываются все заветные желания!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/738982.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Иринка 11*,
 :Oj:  Я не знаю Ирину11 очень-очень близко, 
НО!
Глянув на её аватарку и милую улібку - мне стало ХА-РА-ШЁЁЁЁ!!!!!
Ирусик!
ПУсть всегда твоя улыбка форум озаряет
И на подвиги разные вдохновляет!
Пусть семья будет улыбкой согрета твоей
И радостью наполняет сердца людей!!!!!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ирусик! ТАК ВЫСОКО НОСИК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!!!!
И МИКРОХВОН НИКАДА НЕ ОПУСКАТЬ!!!!!kuku

----------


## Ольга-63

Ой, сколько пропустила! Была выездная свадьба за 150км от дома. И вот только сейчас добралась до форума.

Оленька - Леона поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Я очень рада встрече с тобой. Ты такая обаятельная, красивая, сильная, уверенная в себе, приятная в общении. Я желаю тебе крепкого здоровья, удачи во всех твоих делах и пусть тебя окружают самые приятные тебе люди. Я хорошо помню твои поздравления в день моего рождения и бережно храню твой подарок. Разреши обнять тебя крепко и нежно, как тогда...


Иринка-11! Поздравляю с днём рождения! Всего самого наилучшего! К сожалению, мы с тобой не знакомы, хотя и живём в одном городе. Но я думаю, у нас всё впереди и я надеюсь на встречу с тобой.

----------


## Сильва

*Иринка 11*,
 Иринка, с Днём рождения!!! Удачи, радости, любви!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Иринка 11 - ИРИНКА- КРАСОТОЧКА - КАРТИНКА*
У тебя такая обаятельная улыбка! С Днём рождения! Пусть эта улыбка никогда не сходит с твоего лица. А почему? Да потому, что на душе и на сердце будет всегда тепло и празднично! :008:  :018:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям...
*ОЛЕНЬКА*
поздравляю с таким прекрасным днем в твоей жизни!!!
Как хорошо, что ты ЕСТЬ!!!
Всего самого светлого и прекрассного тебе!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/762557m.jpg[/IMG]

Иринка-11*
от чистого сердца
с сибирским поклоном
в делах и семье чтобы
все было ровно!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/769725m.jpg[/IMG]

______эта роза и малинка для Иринки с нашего сада)))____

----------


## Колесо

*Ирина,*с днем рождения!!!Хорошего настроения, моря позитивных эмоций на отдыхе и всего самого светлого,доброго!!!
А пока,море тюльпанов для тебя:

[IMG]http://*********ru/780988.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Ребята, всех, кого пропустила, простите подлеца, вся в делах!!!!!
*Саня Кэп, olgaleona, Иринка 11*
 с днями рождения вас

ну и какое день рождения без подарков

----------


## Масяня

А сегодня (по северному у нас уже 1.00 час ночи) наступил день рождения у *Татьяны S* из Питера.

Поздравляю!

----------


## Гвиола

*Иришечка!*
*От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/758450m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Katjatja

Оля Леона поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
Помнить надо всегда что живем один раз,  не растрачивать себя по никчемным мелочам, зато собирать в копилку своего сердца   такие повседневные мелочи как  улыбку родных,ощущение теплого ветра на коже, новую прическу, и  зарождение новой идеи.

на дается то что мы можем выдержать, желаю с каждым днем становится сильнее.,а мы видели как ты сильная. ( так деток переносить в мешках:smile:)  Спокойствия и гармонии  тебе! и вот такую фото я нашла.

[IMG]http://*********ru/765621.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Helga597

*olgaleona*!!! ОЛЕНЬКА !!! *Извини, что с опозданием, но С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!* 

ИРИША! С днем варенья! 

ДЕВОЧКИ! Главное, в нашей жизни жить в  гармонии с собой, миром, для всех нас еще много значат клиенты, поэтому - их в меру по количеству, но без меры по щедрости! И исполнения желаний!!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

*Татьяна S !!!*

Дорогая Танечка,Танюшка,
Тезка, моя милая подружка,
В мире фотошопа мой учитель,
Гуру, мой идейный вдохновитель!

Я хочу, чтоб ты всегда болела
Только за команду за свою,
Чтобы пели и душа и тело,
Знай,Танюшка, я тебя люблю!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/730804.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Татьяны S*
 Сегодня с Днем рождения 
 тебя мы поздравляем
 А Маня где-то рядом
 Об этом мы вещаем...

Счастья тебе и долгих лет...

----------


## о-ля-ля

Татьяна s,
Поздравляю с днём рождения! Спасибо тебе за отзывчивость, доброжелательность.И пусть этот день будет солнечным и светлым.

----------


## Tatiana_S

Ой, девчонки, спасибо вам большое за поздравления.... Я аж сползла со стула от такой неожиданной радости.  :Oj:

----------


## Ольга-63

Танюш, и я спешу тебя поздравить с днём рождения.

----------


## _Лесюня_

*Tatiana_S*,
 Татьяночка!!! от чистого сирдца поздравляю с Днем варенья!!!

_Пусть все,что светлое и доброе на свете
Вольется в жизнь твою, лучами согревая.
И люди, чо всегда с тобою вместе
Пусть радуют ,и никогда не огорчают._

[IMG]http://*********ru/750282m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Татьяна S
Таня, с днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/754381.gif[/IMG]

----------


## jpligunova

*Tatiana_S*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/751309m.jpg[/IMG]

С Днем Рождения!

----------


## syaonka

*Tatiana_S*,

----------


## olgaleona

с ТАТЬЯНИНЫМ ДНЕМ ТЕБЯ!СЧАСТЬЯ!:smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

С Днем рождения, тёзка!

[IMG]http://*********ru/777932.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

*Tatiana_S*,
 Танечка,поздравляю с Днем рождения! 
Желаю счастья целый ворох, 
Улыбок радостных букет,
Друзей надёжных и весёлых,
Счастливой жизни целый век!

----------


## Викторинка

*Tatiana_S,*
*С Днем рожения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/759503.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatiana_S

Спасибо огромное за такие яркие, добрые, милые, сладкие и нежные поздравления!! Аж прямо ... до слез... чесслово!!!

----------


## sokolixa

*Tatiana_S*,

----------


## Уралочка

*Tatiana_S*,
И от меня прими поздравления!!!
*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Касатик

*Tatiana_S* 
С Днем рождения!!! Пусть все удается, пусть все получается, и при этом красота, обаяние и любовь будут идти всегда рядышком - рука об руку!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/765660m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## свадьба

*Tatiana_S*

[IMG]http://*********ru/765648.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Татьяна S*!
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*
В честь именинницы троекратное "УРА-УРА-УРАааааааааааа" 
 :016:  :062:

----------


## о-ля-ля

*свадьба*,
 как здорово. Как я хочу научиться делать такие же штуки.

----------


## Tatiana_S

Девочки, я сегодня самая счастливая.... Спасибо вам!!!!

Да еще и КОРОЛЕВА! Любушка, спасибо большое за такой сюрприз!!!!! А-бал-деть!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Tatiana_S*,
 Танечка!
с праздником тебя!
счастья,удачи,любви и здоровья!
[IMG]http://*********ru/765672m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## чижик

Ой, девочки!
ОЛЬГА ЛЕОНЕ., ТАТЬЯНА, ИРИНА - простите, что с опозданием ( совсем закрутилась!)
Вас с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Ничего нового не придумаю - здоровья, удачи, любви! И побольше любимой работы!

----------


## maknata

*Tatiana_S*,
 Танюш! С днём рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Tatiana_S*,
 Татьяна, я шооо-то вас не узнаю  с рогами и в гриме???!!!
Немедля снять и снова стать ААААБАЯШКОЙ!!!

Танюша! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
ПРА-ЗДРА-ВЛЯ-ЮЮЮЮ! тчк
ЖЕ-ЛА-ЮЮЮЮЮ воск воск воскл
подпись pypss

----------


## Гвиола

*Танюшка,от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/744161m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Tatiana_S*,
С днем рождения, тезка!
Есть люди, как хорошее вино, 
Которое с годами лишь прекрасней.
Приобретает аромат оно
И крепость, не подвластную ненастьям.
Поверьте мне - 
Ведь как никак, 
 Годами выдержки так ценится коньяк! 

http://www.onn.su/uploads/1210534746...y_2_2_9797.png

----------


## Tatiana_S

Всех люблю до невозможности... Я ваша навеки...




> Татьяна, я шооо-то вас не узнаю с рогами и в гриме???!!!
> Немедля снять и снова стать ААААБАЯШКОЙ!!!


Пришло время сменить аватарку... Вот, пожалуйста, без рогов... Но зато с каким дяденькой!!!

----------


## Иринка 11

Дорогие мои! приехав сегодня я бегом к компу читать ваши поздравления от которых у меня наворачивались слезы радости, как приятно, что столько людей, которыми не встречалась в реале поздравляют и говорят столько добрых и трогательных слов, я так вас всех люблю!!! Спасибо вам огромное....
люблю вас

целую

проставляюсь

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Tatiana_S*,
танюша. и я, и я спешу поздравить тебя с днём рождения! Счастья тебе во всех областях нашей жизни! Без рогов ты мне тоже больше нравишься!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Масяня

*Шостка Ольга 

ОЛЯШКА*
Поздравляю с днём рождения! На форуме нельзя остаться незамеченным, поэтому начинай принимать поздравления.

----------


## Колесо

Оляшка, Оленька, с днем рождения!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/733753.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*О* х и славный праздник, *день рождения!
**Л* юблю его я с давних пор!
*Я* поздравляю тебя от всех души, *Оляшка!*
 Ты заслуживаешь самых лучших и добрых слов пожеланий...

----------


## Оляшка

*Колесо*,
*optimistka17*,
*Масяня*,
 Благодарю, мои хорошие! Очень Вас всех люблю! Слава Богу, что Вы на свете есть!Вы всегда поднимаете настроение, читая ваши посты, всегда радуюсь за вас! :smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## viki

*Оляшка* , с днем  рождения тебя ,землячка!Пусть в этот день сбудутся все твои заветные желания.(извиняюсь за столь позднее поздравление,только что прикатила с очередной свадьбы и добралась до компа.)

----------


## Alenajazz

Оляшка! Поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения! Немного поздновато.... Это обусловлено географически. На Дальнем Востоке солнце встаёт раньше! Желаю тебе всегда излучать радость и душевное тепло - ведь тебе раньше всех достаются солнечные лучи!

----------


## Сильва

*Оляшка*,
 С Днём рожденья поздравляю,
От души тебе желаю
В жизни радостных моментов
И богатеньких клиентов! :Aga:

----------


## Оляшка

*viki*,
*Alenajazz*,
*Сильва*,
 Спасибо. девочки! :069:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Оляшка*,
 С днем варения тебя!
[IMG]http://*********ru/722508m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

*Оляшка*,
 Удачи, света, тепла, любви и хорошего настрония!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/767553m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Оляшка, присоединяюсь ко всем хорошим словам... удачи, счастья, успехов
[IMG]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*Олюшка ! поздравляю с днем рождения! Пусть все твои мечты сбываются!!!*

----------


## свадьба

Оляшка! Ольга! Пусть немного с опозданием, но не поздравить коллегу это не возможно! Ине просто коллегу, а ДВАЖДЫ коллегу: как не странно , я тоже работаю в ОТК, и занимаюсь тамадейством! Принимай мои поздравления и первые шаги в фотошопе, пусть коряво , но от всего сердца!

[IMG]http://*********ru/745026.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olgaleona

оляшка -обояшка! сДНЕМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!

----------


## Оляшка

*свадьба*,Любочка , спасибо огромное за фотошоп, очень приятно! :Ok:  :flower: 
*olgaleona*, Олька, спасибо :flower:  :Connie 5:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*Оляшка, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*
немного гламура для леди ...

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Оляшка*,

----------


## optimistka17

Ирочка, Ветер Намерений! А ты знаешь, что на Украине сегодня твой праздник?
 Сегодня - День Пчеловода...
 У нас по телевизору даже говорят, что каждая седьмая тонна мёда производится в нашей стране...
 А  я до сих пор вспоминаю какой вкусный мёд ты привозила в январе в Питер...
 Так что с праздником тебя, дорогой *пчеловод!*

А провославные сегодня отмечают *Яблочный Спас...*
 Традициооно святят яблоки и отмечают великий праздник... Так что всех, кто это помнит,- поздравляю

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Оляшка*,
Оля, с днём Рождения! Это же надо как ты далеко забралась -УССУРИЙСК! Даже название города монументальное. Я по карте посмотрела местонахождения. Ура, самой славноё девушке 150-тысячноо города! Пусть хотя бы каждый сотый будет в городе твоим добрым другом. А по миру вон сколько у тебя друзей. Пусть эта сила будет всегда рядом!  :flower:  :008: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*optimistka17*,
Люда, вот праздник так праздник! :smile: У нас он был 14 августа - медовый спас. А Украина продолжает гулять.....:wink:

----------


## sokolixa

*Оляшка, с Днём рождения!*

----------


## olgaleona

пчеловодам от пчелы майи привет!:smile:

----------


## Оляшка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ира, спасибо за тёплые слова в мой адрес и за то, что не поленилась достать карту и отыскать мой городок!Конечно, я живу далеко от всех Вас, но я люблю свой город и море. :Koshechka 09: 
Девчата, спасибо за поздравления и открытки! :flower:  Маленькая просьба: подскажите, пожалуйста, как вставлять в сообщения фото и картинки.

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17,
> Люда, вот праздник так праздник!  У нас он был 14 августа - медовый спас. А Украина продолжает гулять.....


 Медовый Спас и у нас был 14 августа. Это  церковный, православный праздник..
 Я же говорила как бы о государственном празднике Украины...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*optimistka17*,
Люда, я тебя люблю....  Ты живёшь там, где 2 медовых праздника подряд! :Tatice 05:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ты живёшь там, где 2 медовых праздника подряд!


 Ой, а мне как это нравится.. 
 Жизнь прямо вся такая сладкая и медовая...
 Живу и радуюсь ...Чего и вам всем желаю...

----------


## Yuli4ka

Светочка  Апчхи!!!  С Днем рождения!!

Очень рада личному знакомству и дружбе на просторах форума!!!

Желаю чаще встречаться!!!  А еще чтобы было как можно больше солнечных дней! Классных ночей!!!  Радостной работы!!!  Веселых друзей!!  Здоровых родственников!!  Тихих соседей!!  Гладких дорог!!  Теплых шуб!!!  Теплых  морей!!  И СУПЕР ПУПЕР ЗАРАБОТКОВ!!!

Целую!!   :Oj: 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Очень рада личному знакомству и дружбе на просторах форума!!!


 Да, Светочка, с Днем рождения тебя, соседка по комнате в Одессе и коллега, женщина, подруга...
 До сих пор преклоняюсь перед теми, кто приезжает на встречу с Форумчанами, преодолевая не только сотни, но и тысячи километров. А это и к тебе относится...
 Дай Бог тебе счастья и тепла на твоём Белом северном море...
 И работы, которая будет приносить моральное и материальное вознаграждение...

----------


## Yuli4ka

> До сих пор преклоняюсь перед теми, кто приезжает на встречу с Форумчанами, преодолевая не только сотни, но и тысячи километров. А это и к тебе относится...
>  Дай Бог тебе счастья и тепла на твоём Белом северном море...


ДА!!!!

----------


## Оляшка

Света, поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Сегодня праздник – день рожденья!
Все с пожеланьями спешат.
Так пусть не смолкнут поздравленья,
Слова прекрасные звучат!
Пусть будет в жизни всё, что нужно,
Чтоб прибавлялось счастье вновь -
Тепло сердец и радость дружбы,
Благополучие, любовь! :018:

----------


## sokolixa

Света, с Днём рождения!
Это тебе -

----------


## bulya

Светочка, поздравляю с днем рождения! :flower:

----------


## Irishka

Светочка! С днем рождения тебя, дорогая! Рада знакомству с тобой! Счастья тебе, удачи, любви. Надеюсь еще на встречу!

----------


## optimistka17

24 августа -День Независимости Украины.:biggrin:
 Государственный праздник.:wink:
 Раньше любому выходному народ радовался. И взрослые, и дети. Сейчас, в условиях кризиса, каждый выходной-это незаработанные деньги И радость куда-то ушла... :Tu: 
Став независимыми, мы получили границы и таможни и унизительные проверки документов в момент пересечения границы...  :Jopa: 
 А что нам делить?:tongue:
 Когда мы едины- то мы непобедимы... :Aga:

----------


## Наталюшка

tatiana-osinka
Танюшка, с Днем Рождения!!! Любви, счастья, успехов и классных клиентов!!!!
тебе за твою отзывчивость..
[IMG]http://s15.******info/a13ae9163431d33b8aeca172f2cfab72.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

*tatiana-osinka*


*Ты замечательный Человек, всегда поможешь, не откажешь, прими мои поздравления, и пусть в твоей жизни будут только светлые дни, радость и успех!!!*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Tajussa, получила твои оба поздравления, мне очень приятно,
Анжелла, получила твою открытку, спасибо,
Спасибо Свете-Сильве, не побоялась меня разбудить телефонным звонком спозаранку,
Наталюшка, Иринка 11 - спасибо, дорогие!
Несмотря на то, что вчера я весь день провалялась в постели, простыла на свадьбе в субботу, и с утра состояние было не очень, но, принимая поздравления, состояние моё улучшается с космической скоростью!!!

----------


## Наталюшка

*tatiana-osinka*,

Танюшка, для скорейшего выздоровления.... 
[IMG]http://s.******info/83eb0b6b08b6ba8936db651542d3a456.gif[/IMG]        [IMG]http://s9.******info/4763030c16b495506fea1c851df62397.gif[/IMG]            [IMG]http://s4.******info/9bb12379cff386f3595c657ca4eaf578.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*tatiana-osinka*,от всей души поздравляю с днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/793933m.gif[/IMG]
Самое главное,ЗДОРОВЬЯ тебе и благодарных клиентов!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогая именинница с днюхой!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Здоровья - позаботятся родные и сама! Удачи - поможем чем сможем! Счастья - Все в совокупности и мы и семья!!! Поздравля...!!!


Жителей Вильной Украины - с Днём независимости!!!

ОТ кого??? Ну да значит так кому то надо!? А нам на форуме мне кажется, так хорошо именно от зависимости друг от друга!!! Украинцам не полохо жить рядом с Россией и Германией, Казахстаном и всем миром ведущих праздников и им сочувствующих!!!  В общем с праздником!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

tatiana-osinka
Таня,с днем рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/813388.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

marisha612, Гвиола-Наташа,Осипова Наталья,
Спасибо!!! :Aga:

----------


## Оляшка

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Таня, с Днём Рождения! :Vishenka 19: 
Желаю тебе всегдашней радости в судьбе!
Желаю одних счастливых дней в году, мира дому твоему!

----------


## Apch-hi

*Yuli4ka*, :flower: 
*optimistka17*, :flower: 
*Оляшка*, :flower: 
*sokolixa*, :flower: 
*bulya*, :flower: 
*Irishka*, :flower: 

Спасибо, мои дорогие :Oj: !!! Мне безумно приятно слышать эти поздравления :Aga: . СПАСИБО,СПАСИБО,СПАСИБО!!!

Жаль что на форум я сейчас заглядываю на минуточку :Tu: . Будет время отпишусь как я провела свой ДР:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

*tatiana-osinka*, :flower: 
Мои мысли сегодня летят на Восток,
В далёкий шахтёрский, родной уголок,
Ведь празднует там  свои именины
Мой друг виртуальный – Танюшка ОсИна!!!
Прости, что твой Ник я чуть-чуть покручу:biggrin:
Улыбку и смех подарить я хочу!
Удачи, успехов в делах, вдохновенья,
Мира, здоровья, любви: с Днём рожденья!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Оляшка, Юлечка, спасибо!
И еще одно- звонящим по телефону- у меня в подписи номер был неправильный, Татуся сказала, что девочка, к которой некоторые попали по моей оплошности, скоро взорвётся!:biggrin:
Теперь можете звонить!!!

----------


## bulya

*Танюшка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*
*Хорошая хозяйка 
И добрая душа, 
"Татьяна, - с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ", - 
Шепну, едва дыша. 
Живи без ненастья, 
Не ведая невзгод, 
И пусть большое счастье 
Тебе праздник принесет.
*

----------


## Масяня

Татьянка - Осинка

Танюшка - с днём рождения тебя!!!

Пусть у тебя ВСЁ будет ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## Сильва

Танюшка-осинка!!! С Днём рождения! Пусть в твоём доме всегда будет вода!!!!!  
А в телефоне - звонки клиентов!

----------


## Касатик

*tatiana-osinka,*Танечка!!!
С Днем Варенья!!! Успехов, везения, любви и море улыбок!!![IMG]http://*********ru/801092m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

*tatiana-osinka*,

   Танюша! Поздравляю с днём рождения!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*bulya*, Алёнушка, дорогая моя землячка,
*Масяня*, Светочка, на встречу с тобой надеюсь в будущем, 
*Сильва*, с тобой мы увидимся уже скоро,
*Касатик*, Наташа, на встречу с тобой тоже надеюсь
*Ольга-63*, и с тобой хочу увидеться,

*С П А С И Б О !*

----------


## sokolixa

Танюша, я тоже тебя поздравляю!

----------


## Уралочка

*Apch-hi
tatiana-osinka,
*,
Светлана и Татьяна, с днём рождения Вас!!!!!!!
Присоединяюсь ко всем  поздравлениям
Всего самого светлого...., самого лучшего желаю!!! :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

светочка и танечка! с днем рождения! пусть исполнятся все ваши мечты!

----------


## optimistka17

*Танечка- осинка!* 
*Я же душой чуствовала, что есть сегодня праздник более важный, чем День Независимости!* *Это же твой день рождения!*
*От души желаю, чтобы ты никогда не говорила, что огорчена тем, что прибавился ещё один год...Ведь с годами мы набираемся мудрости,знаний и опыта..*. *И дай Бог тебе силы нести эту мудрость с гордо поднятой головой...*  
*Я тоже надеюсь на нашу встречу и личное знакомство...*:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

Танюша, поздравляю!!!!
Это тебе!

----------


## Курица

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ тезку-Татьяну-Осинку -с Днем рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/803164.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## viki

Танюшка!Что пожелать Тебе,не знаю!Повторяться не хочу.Просто нежно Тебя обнимаю."Будь счастливой",-тебе я шепчу. :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Танюша, П-О-З-Д-Р-А-В-Л-Я-Ю!!!! 
Мы тебе сейчас все вместе споём...

[IMG]http://*********ru/815454.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Рожденным в августе, всем шлю привет,
И с днем рожденья вашим поздравляю.
Цвести, любить, счастливых долгих лет,
Я от души, коллеги, вам желаю!

Здоровья близким, море доброты,
Друзей надежных, творческих исканий,
Пусть сбудутся надежды и мечты,
А жизнь приносит меньше испытаний.

----------


## maknata

Светик, Танечка! Я как всегда в числе последних, и всё что хотела сказать, сказано уже до меня.. Но зато я ору громче всех - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Танюша!Милая и замечательная Танюша!
от всей души прими мої вітання!!![IMG]http://*********ru/850261m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лина М.

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Танюшка, землячка! С Днем рождения тебя. Здоровья и богатых клиентов!!!! :flower:

----------


## LapNik

Ладушка!

----------


## KAlinchik

Ладуля!
сонечко ты нашего форума!
ты такой милый,ранимый  и искренний человечек!
я от всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днем варенья и желаю тебе всего только самого самого наилучшего!!!

----------


## Курица

*В день почти последний лета
В день почти последний лета
Не вдвоем и не втроем
Той, что из добра и света
Той, что из добра и света
Мы всем Форумом поем:*

Хмуриться не надо Лада
Хмуриться не надо Лада
Ведь для нас твой смех награда Лада
Даже если станешь бабушкой
Все равно ты будешь Ладушкой
Все равно ты будешь
Ладушкой Лада
Нам столетья не преграда
Нам столетья не преграда
И хочу я чтоб опять
Позабытым словом Лада
Позабытым словом Лада
Всех любимых стали звать
Хмуриться не надо Лада
Хмуриться не надо Лада
Ведь для нас  твой смех награда Лада
Даже если станешь бабушкой
Все равно ты будешь Ладушкой
Все равно ты будешь
Ладушкой Лада
Половинки пестрых радуг
Половинки пестрых радуг
Сложим мы назло дождям
Мы умножим нашу радость
Мы умножим нашу радость
И разделим пополам
Хмуриться не надо Лада
Хмуриться не надо Лада
Для меня твой смех награда Лада
Даже если станешь бабушкой
Все равно ты будешь Ладушкой
Все равно ты будешь
Ладушкой Лада
Даже если станешь бабушкой
Все равно ты будешь Ладушкой
Все равно ты будешь
Ладушкой Лада!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А НЕ ПОТЕМОЙ!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/808279m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Трям! Здравствуйте! И от меня ПРЯЗДРЯВЛЯЮ ЛАДУШКУ с днюшкой!!!

----------


## Сильва

Ладушка, с Днём рождения!!! Счастья тебе, терпения, здоровья!

----------


## optimistka17

Ладушка! 
В прошлом году ты как-то умудрилась спрятаться. И мы все поздравляли тебя постфактом... В этом году народ был начеку...
*С Днем рождения, дорогая !*Как хорошо, что к тебе  не прижилось это мрачное имя *ПОТЁМА*... Ну не твоё оно, совсем не твоё...
*Ладушка, Лапушка....* *Так ведь звучит гораздо приятнее...* 
Не всегда удаётся тебе быть мягкой и пушистой. Временами ты ещё ого-го какой боец...
 И у тебя много друзей среди музыкантов. Ты свой в доску парень... Боевая и ранимая...
*Счастья тебе и здоровья. И долгих -долгих лет...*

----------


## Ларико

Ладушка, дорогая! Это я Лариска-крыска с каким-то крысиком:biggrin: танцую ля тебя и твоего мужа в честь дня появления на свет!!!!! Желаю много-много счастья!

----------


## bulya

Ладушка, с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! ВСЕХ БЛАГ!

----------


## shoymama

*Ладушка! Поздравляю!!!*

[img]http://s14.******info/ccccf7e8d3ebc7200cff400ccb508659.gif[/img]

----------


## Djazi

Девочки, милые мои, дорогие коллеги, оказывается и август богат на выдающихся и талантливых людей!
Боюсь кого-то пропустить, но от всей души поздравляю Ладушку, Таню- осинку, Оляшку, Светлану- Апчхи и всех августовских именинников c ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! :flower:  Извините, если кого-то пропустила :Oj: 
Желаю вам:
[IMG]http://*********ru/827753.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/834921.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Apch-hi

*Тatiana-osinka, Ладушка!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!* Удачи, успехов, удовлетворения морального и материального!!! :015:  :018:  :016:  :051:

----------


## Викторинка

*ЛАДУШКА! ТАНЮША-ОСИНКА* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/816488.gif[/IMG]
*Всего вам светлого, будьте счастливы!*

----------


## ПУХОВА

Мои хорошие, летние,огненные, жаркие именнинники !! С праздником !!!!!
Любви Вам, Здоровья и Вдохновения !! !! :Ok: :rolleyes:

Ладушка, Лада ! Отрада !
Наверное, нет более мягкого, трогательного и откровенного человека на этом форуме.Такого восприимчивого и лирического.
Мне всегда  так приятны слова подержки моим новым песням !
Мне так приятны твои слова простые и  душевные.
Так важно , на расстоянии многих километров чувствовать стук сердца   близкого человека.
Желаю тебе  необходимости  каждый день нарисовать страницу нового дня  жизни яркими красками !!!
Целую и обнимаю, хороший человек, по имени Ладушка...
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Ладушка,  поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения . Крепкого здоровья , больших душевных сил, удачи, побольше радости и самую яркую звезду с неба. И чтобы самые дорогие люди не разочаровывали и всегда были рядом. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/850282.gif[/IMG]

----------


## _Лесюня_

*ЛАДУШКА!!!* 
С дНЕМ РОЖДЕНИИЯ, дорогая!!! я тебя ОЧЕНЬ обожаю и люблю)
именно благодаря тебе я оказалась на этом сайте снова, и чувствую себя тут как на родине!!! Пусть все светлое и доброе в твоей жизни приумножается, и пусть всегда будет царить любовь ,согласие и радость в твоем серце и твоем доме!!!




Танюша- Осинка!!!!
от всего сердца поздравляю тебя)))
БУДЬ счастлива и любима!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Благодарю вас, мои  друзья!
 Ваши поздравления греют душу. А пожелания - окрыляют!
[IMG]http://*********ru/817514.jpg[/IMG]
 На картинке две птицы. Потому, что всегда со мной рядом мой любимый и самый надёжный человек. Это мой супруг. Который умудрился родиться в один день со мной)))

----------


## solist64

*tatiana-osinka, ЛАДУШКА!!!* 
С Днем рождения коллеги! 

Удачи вам и заказчиков легких на подъем!
Звонков вам от них и ночью и днем!

*И, КОНЕЧНО, ЛЮБВИ, ТАКОЙ КОТОРАЯ ПОБЕДИТ ВСЁ!!!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Мою любимую девочку -дочурку, мою Ладушку с Днём рождения.

Пусть каждое твоё утро будет необыкновенным

[IMG]http://*********ru/819565.jpg[/IMG]

Каждый день светлым

[IMG]http://*********ru/820589.gif[/IMG]

Вечер счастливым

[IMG]http://*********ru/826733.gif[/IMG]

Ночь звёздной

[IMG]http://*********ru/823661.gif[/IMG]

Судьба щедрой

[IMG]http://*********ru/814445.jpg[/IMG]

А сейчас

[IMG]http://*********ru/811373.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/817517.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

_Ладушка Поздравляю тебя и твою вторую половинку с Днем Рождения! пусть в жизни будет все так как ты захочешь!!!_

----------


## Наталюшка

_Ладушка, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!_
[IMG]http://s15.******info/a6337468a3b84f8c93a770e3dd6f8772.gif[/IMG]

----------


## о-ля-ля

Ладушка, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения. Пусть тебя окружают такие же тёплые люди, как ты сама.

----------


## lezi

Дорогие именинницы, Танечка и Ладушка!
Девочки,поздравляю с Днем рождения!Здоровья вам и Вашим близким,любви,успехов в творчестве и щедрых клиентов.

----------


## Масяня

*Ладушка*,


мы поздравляем Тебя и твоего Супруга с днём рождения!!!
Самое главное женское счастье: был бы милый рядом, у тебя исполнилось, поэтому желаем тебе яркой, интересной жизни, покорения новых высот, а твоему супругу удачи, достатка и счастья.

А это наш личный подарок вам, коллекционный цветок из маминой оранжереи, который  мама вывела сама - "Иван да Марья"

----------


## Оляшка

*Ладушка*,
 С Днём Рождения! Желаю счастья, любви и здоровья! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/817505.gif[/IMG]
*LapNik*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Курица*,
*marisha612*,
*Сильва*,
*optimistka17*,
*Ларико-2009*,
*bulya*,
*shoymama*,
*Djazi*,
*Apch-hi*,
*Викторинка*,
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*_Лесюня_*,
*solist64*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Иринка 11*,
*Наталюшка*,
*о-ля-ля*,
*lezi*,
*Масяня*,
*Оляшка*,
  Даже мечтать не могла, что  когда-нибудь меня будут поздравлять  с разных точек земного шара  столько интересных и талантливых людей!
Трогательно и очень проникновенно! Пусть ваши пожелания  пройдя через моё сердце возвращаются к вам в  увеличенном стократном размере!
 Большое вам спасибо!

----------


## Tatiana_S

Танюша-Осинка! Ладушка! С Днем рождения вас!

----------


## свадьба

tatiana-osinka, Ладушка  поздравляю вас с днём рождения! 
А это для вас! Сама вояла! :Oj:  :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/839008.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ладушка*,
 Ладушка, моя любимая кисулька!!!!!
Прими и от меня поздравления!!!!!!
Будь здорова и счастлива!!! Будь сексуальна и шаловлива!!!!!
Пусть от тебя муж сходит с ума!!!!
И пусть будет заказчиков тьма!!!


 :Vah:  :Oj:  :Oj: 
 И что у вас ВСЕГДА БЫЛ ВООООТ ТАКООООЙ МЕДОВЫЙ МЕСЯЦ!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/801123.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*tatiana-osinka*,
 Танюшку- остинку я ПРА-ЗДРА-ВЛЯ-ЮЮЮЮ!
Танюшке- осинке всего-всего желаю!!!!
И свой пАТрет на память высылаю!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/792931.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ладушка*,

----------


## Барвинка

*Ладушка,* 
[img]http://s17.******info/da1f647975fd61cacb5e3ed2f8fd3510.gif[/img]

----------


## Абюл45

Ладушку,
 tatiana-osinka, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Ладушка, только любви, любви, любви и удачи!!!

----------


## Петровна

*Ладушка!!!!*
С удовольствием присоединяюсь к уже прозвучавшим поздравлениям и пожеланиям!
 А вот и подарок


Загадывай желание,а золотая рыбка его обязательно выполнит!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Ладушка, дорогая, с Днем рождения тебя! Будь счастлива, здорова, и никогда не хмурься!:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/828797m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatusya

*Милая Ладушка! С Днем рождения!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Будь здоровой, будь красивой, 
Будь богатой, будь счастливой. 
Чуткой будь и непреклонной. 
Нежной, ласковой, влюбленной. 
Строгой будь, смешной, забавной. 
Подчиненной или главной.
 Путеводной будь звездою - 
Яркой, доброй, золотою.
 Светом будь в конце туннеля. 
Первой зеленью апреля. 
Очагом семейным, сказкой - 
Незабвенной и прекрасной. 
Сном волшебным, грозной тучей. 
Океаном будь могучим. 
Будь стрелой, попавшей в сердце.
 Сладким медом, острым перцем.
 Лепестком в саду цветущем.
 Кругом, по воде бегущим. 
Будь роскошной и невинной.
 Розой трепетной, лавиной. 
Будь в любом из состояний
 Всегда любимой и желанной.
 Повсеместно, ежечасно 
Просто будь! И долго здравствуй!

----------


## Касатик

*Лада, Лада, Ладушка, Ладусь*, пусть в твой дом не ходит грусть!
Только светлый позитив и веселый креатив!!!:biggrin: :flower: 
С Днем рождения!!! Всего - всего тебе самого - пресамого наилучшего!!!! :Aga: 
 :Aleksey 01: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/820605m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## laro4ka09

*Ладушка!* * С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

Какое имя yдивительное - ЛАДА!
В нем столько восхитительного лада!
Уют и чистота. Любовь и добpота,
И человеческой натypы шиpота.

У нашей ЛАДЫ - песенок pyЛАДЫ
И оптимизма светлого заpяд,
У нашей ЛАДЫ - на работе ЛАДится,
А если что не так, то быстpо все заЛАДится!

У нашей ЛАДЫ и в любви все ЛАДно,
Но если в отношениях пpохладно,
То наша ЛАДА быстpо все yЛАДит:
Пpоблемы yтpясет и пpомахи загЛАДит.

Вот какая на нашем форуме ЛАДА!
И ее любовь к друзьям - бесценная нагpада,
И поэтомy поднять бокалы мы сегодня pады
За здоpовье несpавненной ЛАДЫ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/811389m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Колесо

Танечка - осинка, Ладушка, поздравляю вас,девочки!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/801149.gif[/IMG]

----------


## вокся

> Я как всегда в числе последних,


Есть ещё более поздние...))))
Тatiana-osinka!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/800125.gif[/IMG]
Здоровья тебе!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Tatiana_S*,
*свадьба*,
*pypss*,
*Мэри Эл*,
*Барвинок*,
*Абюл45*,
*sokolixa*,
*Петровна*,
*Юрий Борисович*,
*Колесо*,
*laro4ka09*,
*Касатик*,
*tatusya*,
 Мои хорошие! Захожу с перерывами и с большим удовольствием читаю поздравления!  Какое же это приятное чувство, когда  тебе дарят столько  пожеланий! 
 Искренне верю, что все они сбудутся!
Иначе не может быть. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/835967.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*sokolixa*,
*olgaleona*,
*уралочка*,
*Svetllana*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*viki*,
*optimistka17*,
*Курица*,
*shoymama*,

 Дорогие мои виртуальные подружки!Все-все!!!!
Я очень рада, что СУДЬБА  *подарила*   мне знакомство с вами, пусть пока что только виртуальное, но все же...
Жалею только об одном - почему это не случилось лет 20 назад, почему тогда не было интернета....
И тем не менее жизнь продолжается, общение с вами придает мне сил, здоровья, уверенности в себе. Не перестаю надеяться на встречу с вами.

*Я вас люблю!!!*

----------


## viki

*Ладушка,с  Днем рождения!*
Пожеланий моих не счесть,
Так зачем их делить на части?
Пусть все они,сколько есть,
Поместятся в слове "счастье"

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*maknata*,
*KAlinchik*,
*SONYA_07*,
*Djazi*,
*Apch-hi*,
*Викторинка*,  СПАСИБО!!!
Очень боюсь кого-то пропустить! 
Мне дОрого ваше отношение ко мне!

            Светлана и Ладушка!!!
Мои позравления- Вам, мои самые лучшие пожелания- тоже вам!
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!


[IMG]http://*********ru/800127.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*pypss*, благодарю за портрЭт, повешу на стеночку!!!
*Колесо*,
*Абюл45*,
*вокся*,
* СПА - СИ - БО !!!*

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
*_Лесюня_*,
*solist64*,
*lezi*,
*Tatiana_S*,
*свадьба*,  И ВАМ СПАСИБО!!! :Aga:

----------


## лека

*tatiana-osinka*,
Ладушка С днем Варенья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/794992m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

*ЛАДУШКА!* :flower: 
Салютов, фейерверков канонада!
А у народа – праздник настроения:
Ведь родилась сегодня наша *ЛАДА!!!*
Так принимай скорее поздравления:
Здоровья, счастья, радости, успеха,
Ну а семья – всегда тебе отрада,
Любви, удачи, нежности и смеха,
А жизнь пусть будет слаще шоколада!

*Ладушка!* Огромный привет и наилучшие пожелания тебе от  Евы-праздник, которая вторую неделю находится вдали от цивилизации и за сотни километров от ближайшего пункта выхода в Интернет! :biggrin:

*С Днём рождения!*

----------


## Ларико

П*оздравляю Оленьку (О-ля-ля)!!!!! С Днем рождения!!!! Желаю всех благ Земных и неземных! Поменьше проблем, побольше радости! Ты такая зажигалочка!*

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*
*Поздравляю Оленьку (О-ля-ля)!!!!! С Днем рождения!!!! Желаю всех благ Земных и неземных! Поменьше проблем, побольше радости! Ты такая зажигалочка!*

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,Олюшка и Ладушка! От всей души поздравляю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/830837m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Олечка!* 
*Пусть на Украине и не наступило еще 26 августа, но* *у тебя в Тюмени этот миг, когда близкие дарят цветы и дёргают за уши, уже настал* Поэтому тебе, автору Цветных танцев ,низкий поклон и *наилучшие поздравления*...
*Мира!Здоровья! Счастья!Добра!
И дружно,-Троекратное УРА!!!!!
*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Дорогие именинники, не поздравленные мной! Извините, что с опозданием, но примите мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания!!!*

*tatiana-osinka*,
С днём рождения! Радости и успехов!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/830600m.jpg[/IMG]

*Ладушка!!!*
Оставайся всегда Ладушкой - такой же доброй, красивой и отзывчивой!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/820360m.jpg[/IMG]

*О-ля-ля!!!* 
С днём рождения! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/823432m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laro4ka09

*О-ля-ля!!! Поздравляю с днем рожденя!!!

Всё, о чем мечтается, 
Непременно сбудется! 
В нужный час везение
Рядышком очутится!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/786571m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

О-ля-ля!!!
*ОЛЯ, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

*Желаю, чтобы ОГО-ГО! И никогда не ОХО-ХО! Немного АХ! Ну, можноУХ! Чтобы захватывало дух. Конечно, чтобы было ВАУ! И чтобы ФУ совсем уж мало. Чтоб иногда ВОТ ЭТО ДА! ВОТ ЭТО ДА!- не ерунда, НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!- это реально, ДА НУ ЕГО!-пусть виртуально. ОГО!- чтоб чаще удивляло, НУ ВСЕ ,КОПЕЦ!-не достовало и по желанью ЭГЕ-ГЕЙ! А чтоб сбылось, давай налей!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/823434.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

О-ля-ля!!!
ОЛЯ, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Масяня

ОЛЕЧКА!!! О-ля-ля!!!

А мне довелось с тобой познакомиться в реале!!! И поэтому я просто не могу усидеть на месте. когда у тебя день рождения!!!

Поздравляю самую вдумчивую, самую душевную, самую реквизитную, и на этом не останавливающуюся ведущую. И не только ведущую - а и просто хорошего человека, лёгкого на подъём!!!

Желаю тебе удачи, процветания и восххищения твоими талантами!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

_Оля-Олечка!!!!_

Поздравляю, поздравляю
И от всей души желаю
всего побольше сочинять
и на Форум выставлять! :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/805005.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Олечка-О-ЛЯ-ЛЯ !
Поздравляю с днем рождения! Здоровья,любви,процветания,
Успехов во всех начинаниях!

----------


## bulya

*Олечка, О-ля-ля!С днём Рождения!
Будь здоровой, Олечка! 
Будь счастливой, Олечка! 
Чтобы бед – нисколечко, 
Чтоб мечты – сбылись. 
Чтоб любить – до донышка, 
Чтоб смеялось солнышко 
И желанной долюшкой 
Обернулась жизнь!*

----------


## Ладушка

Оленька!!!!!!!
Во какая эстафета получилась!
 С удовольствием   поздравляю зажигательную, неугомонную и такую открытую ласточку О-ля-ля!
 Будь счастлива. удачлива и жизнерадостна!
 Мы с тобой ещё станцуем!
Целую.
[IMG]http://*********ru/845964.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Олечка!
Оля-ля-ля-люшечка!!!
С днем варенья, дорогая, поздравляю тебя!!!
Прими поДАДОчек из личного погреба и от меня...
Живи- веселись, на печали - забей!!!
И сразу увидишь - всё будет О'КЕЙ!!!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/788620.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Apch-hi

*Оленька о-ля-ля* 
*С Днем Рождения!!!*  :062:  :052:  :040:  :063:

----------


## Tatiana_S

Не, ну нормально!!!! Хорошо быть внимательной!!! Пол ночи, Оленька, с тобой протрындеть и не поздравить с Днем рождения... :redface: Хороша я, хороша, а могла быть первой....
*Оленька, дорогая, с Днем рождения тебя!!!! Удачи, творческих успехов, душевного комфорта, во всем докопаться до самой сути!!!*
 :br:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

*Оля, Оля, О-ля-ля! С Днем рождения тебя!!!*
Счастья, здоровья, успехов и сбытия всех мечт!!! И еще, принятия вот такой вот ванны!!!:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/786561m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

> И еще, принятия вот такой вот ванны!!


А после вот такой! :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/813187.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

*О-ля-ля!!!*

----------


## viki

*Оленька,О-ля-ля!С Днем рождения!*
Все,что в жизни звучит красиво,
Я хочу подарить Тебе.
Чтобы Ты была самой счастливой
В этом мире,на этой земле.

----------


## Уралочка

Опять опоздала:eek:?!!!мало мне по :Jopa: 
*ЛАДУШКА,
 ОЛЕНЬКА - ЛЯ- ЛЯ
 С САМЫМ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМ ДНЁМ ВАС!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!*
Была бы рядом, с удовольствием отхеппибёздила бы Вас поцелуями:biggrin: :Oj: 
Удачи,творческих успехов и всего, что сами себе пожелали бы... :flower: 
*Уррааааааа!!!!!!!*

----------


## Курица

Ольга, Оля, Олечка!!!

С Днем рождения!!!

Желаю, чтоб всегда тебе удавалось "дойти до самой сути"!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/833694.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Оленька,О-ля-ля!!! С Днём рождения тебя!
 Будь здоровой, будь красивой, будь как солнышко красивой!!!


*Добавлено через 13 минут*

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Ларико-2009*,
*Гвиола*,
*optimistka17*,
*Анатольевна*,
*laro4ka09*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
*Наталюшка*,
*Масяня*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*lezi*,
*bulya*,
*Ладушка*,
 Девочки, девушки, коллеги,друзья. Спасибо за ваши слова и поздравления. И хотя День рождения уже давно для меня не самый радостный день, а больше немного грустный, т.к. время идёт.......и.... Но в этом году стало всё как-то иначе.Я, человек, который не любит изменений, и всегда день рождения праздную с семьёй и моими четырьмя подружками, но в этом году , благодаря вам, наша компания расширилась. И знаете это очень приятно. И хотя посуда уже помыта, всё в сушилке, но выпить ещё осталось. Так что наливаем, поднимаем и выпиваем. Спасибо всем.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*pypss*,
*Apch-hi*,
*Tatiana_S*,
*Касатик*,
*Касатик*,
*Мэри Эл*,
*viki*,
*уралочка*,
*Курица*,
*Абюл45*,

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Парилась, парилась, но никак не смогла объединить, чтобы все имена были вначале, а потом текст. Вывод: пить надо меньше!
Спасибо за поздравления.

----------


## maknata

*о-ля-ля*,
 Оленька, с днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*О=ля-ля!*  Поздравляю, радости, удачи, исполнения желаний!

----------


## Колесо

О-ля-ля! С днем рождения тебя!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/792746.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

Tajussa,
Татьяна, с Днем Рождения!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Tajussa*

с днём рождения тебя, практически землячка, что такое 1600 км по северным меркам. 
Поэтому и пожеланий желаю тебе на каждые 100 км от нас: загадывай, они обязательно сбудутся. И пусть в душе у тебя всегда живёт мечтательная 16 - летняя хохотушка....

----------


## Tajussa

*Масяня,
Наталюшка*  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Ой, спасибище, девочки! Не ожидала, если честно! ТААААААААК приятно!
[IMG]http://*********ru/830637.jpg[/IMG]
Удачи!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Tajussa

Ой, а я ещё в 00 часов хотела поздравить... но со своими железнодорожниками всю башку проветрило....:eek:

Сднем варенья!!! Счастья и любви!!!!

----------


## Оляшка

о-ля-ля*
Tajussa*,
 Девочки, поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения! Желаю Вам счастья и любви! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

*Tajussa!*
*Моё поздравление вряд ли отличается оригинальностью**
-Поймать птицу удачи и не выпускать её из рук
-Не думать о том, как что-то вылечить, а не позволять себе болеть
-Не бояться ставить перед собой высокие цели и добиваться того, что ты хочешь
-Оставаться на Форуме всерьёз и надолго
-И явить миру личико, определив его в аватарку...* *
С Днем рождения, дорогая!*:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## sokolixa

Девочки, *Оля - Оля-ля-ля*, *Таня - Tajussa*!





*Всего вам самого наилучшего!!!*

----------


## Иринка 11

*Tajussa*


ПрЯздрЯвляю с днем варенья, жИлаю Щастья в личной жизни!:smile:Пух. :Oj:

----------


## Tajussa

*marisha612, 
Оляшка, 
optimistka17, 
sokolixa,
Иринка 11[/COLOR]*
Огромное спасибо за теплые слова и поздравления! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/790700.jpg[/IMG]
Удачи!

----------


## Ладушка

*Tajussa*,
 [IMG]http://*********ru/788655.jpg[/IMG]
 Поздравляю мою землячку!
 Надеюсь. что мы встретимся и обязательно подружимся!
Желаю тебе:
 Настоящих друзей и будь любима близкими людьми!
 Успеха  и благополучия!

----------


## Tajussa

*Ладушка*,
Спасибо, дорогая! И я тоже надеюсь на встречу!
Удачи!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Tajussa*,
*Татьяна, с днём рождения!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/838821.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Tajussa*,
Татьяна, поздравляю с днём рождения. А поскольку мы - соседи, то выносится предложение: давайте дружить домами.

----------


## shoymama

Оля, Таня, с днюхой вас, девочки! [img]http://s14.******info/0b840ef6659032d6d4cedde4fc19d298.gif[/img] [img]http://s14.******info/9ebb30553a06484fab93dc635e97a112.gif[/img] [img]http://s4.******info/d9495d4b03b0aabcc70dd4e535e7e761.gif[/img]    [img]http://s15.******info/9eb8dc0969d1256f88a7639579b6d995.gif[/img]

----------


## Викторинка

*о-ля-ля, Tajussa*
*Оленька, Танюша!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/838840.jpg[/IMG]
*Пусть вам всегда светит путеводная звезда!!!*

----------


## naatta

Девчонки и мальчишки!!!!
Дорогие друзья!!!
Поздравляю ВСЕХ ЛЕТНИХ именинников с Днем рождения!!!! :flower: 
Извиняюсь, что не делаю это персонально каждому, но уж очень много пропустила!!!

Желаю всем здоровья, много заказов, и удачи во всех делах!!! :Aga: 
Целую крепко!!! Люблю всех сильно!!!! Просто АБАЖАЮ!!!!kiss

----------


## Касатик

*Tajussa*Танюша, С Днем рождения тебя!!!:smile: Всех благ, всех сокровищ и только благодарных заказчиков!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/851130m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Natali_T

*Tajussa*,
Татьяна, поздравляю с днём рождения. Желаю счастья - как можно больше, ведь ты делишься им со всеми окружающими.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Tajussa*,
Танечка, дорогая тёзка! С Днём рождения тебя! 
Прдолжай нас радовать своим присутствием на Форуме и готовностью прийти на помощь!

[IMG]http://*********ru/833727.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> *Tajussa,*
> *Танечка, дорогая тёзка! С Днём рождения тебя!*


ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ К КАЖДОМУ слову!!! Желаю, чтоб тебя домашние не доставали, дети радовали, мужчины обращали внимание, клиенты забрасывали заказами,женихи и невесты были сплошь приятными людьми, а гости - лишь слегка пьяны и в меру распущенны...:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Tajussa, Таня,с днем рождения!
Оптимизма тебе и радости на долгие годы! И пусть твоя птица счастья всегда будет рядом с тобой.

[IMG]http://*********ru/790719.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Tajussa

*Касатик*,
*Анатольевна*,
*о-ля-ля*,
*shoymama*,
*naatta*,
*Natali_T*,
*tatiana-osinka*,
*Курица*,
*Осипова Наталья Васильевн*,
Девочки, спасибо! Никак не ожидала, что получу *столько* поздравлений и добрых слов в свой адрес. Сегодня один из самых замечательных дней рождения у меня, ведь со мной все вы!!! 
С П А С И Б И Щ Е !!!
Удачи!

----------


## tatusya

Tajussa, Оля-ля- милых девчонок с Днем рождения!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/836789m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tajussa

*tatusya*,
Наташенька, спасибо огромное!  :flower:  
Удачи!

----------


## ruslava

*tatiana-osinka*,
 если День Рождения можна праздновать неделю, то я вовремя...
Танюшка, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Желаю тебе здоровья, успеха в работе, личного счастья, крепкой семьи, благодарных клиентов и верных друзей!
Ты прелесть!!!!

Девчоночки, у кого день рождения в августе - мои искренние поздравления! Так редко захожу в эту тему, а нужно бы почаще! Столько хороших людей забываю поздравить!
Это вам  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

Танечка-Tajussa, с днем рождения,тезка дорогая!(не хилый тут отряд тезок?)))))Удачи,радости,везения и спокойствия за близких тебе людей!!! :flower:

----------


## свадьба

*Tajussa, Оля-ля! И я вас поздравляю!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/850120.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

*Tajussa*,
 Танечка,с Днем рождения!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Tajussa*,
*о-ля-ля*,
девчоночки!от всей души:

----------


## Гвиола

*Tajussa*, поздравляю с Днем рождения!
В твои года-тебе богатства!
Здоровья,бодрости и сил!
Тебе желаю много счастья
И нас на Днюху пригласи! :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/815306m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

*Tajussa - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!*,
От всей души присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлниям
и убегаю на заказ.
Творческих успехов и благодарных клиентов!!! :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*ruslava*,
*Колесо*,
*lezi*,
*KAlinchik*,
*свадьба*,
*Гвиола*,
*уралочка*,
Девочки, огромное спасибо! Вы все-все-все такие замечательные! Пришла с работы, на душе БРРРРРР, а тут ваши теплые слова! И я снова живу!
Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*о-ля-ля*,
*Tajussa*,
Девочки, дорогие. простите , что с опозданием, но от души.  Знаете, чего я вам хочу пожелать? Уметь радоваться. Вдруг начала замечать, что люди не умеют этого делать. Так вот просто радуйтесь всему, что у вас есть, всему, что вас окружает. Но самое главное, уметь радоваться не за себя, а за других. Это высшая степень человеческих качеств. Пусть всё это у вас будет! Ещё раз с днём рождения!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Tajussa*,
 Танечка, с Днём рождения тебя! :flower:  Желаю тебе только счастливых дней в году и милых сердцу людей рядом. Спасибо, за поддержку, я была очень тронута :Oj: .
[IMG]http://*********ru/837865.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tajussa

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*Djazi*,
И все-все-все замечательные, талантливые, умные, красивые жители страны *in-ku* Спасибище огромное за теплые слова, поздравления и пожелания. За вас!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/840938.jpg[/IMG]
Удачи!

----------


## solist64

*о-ля-ля*,
*Tajussa*,
С Днем рожденья поздравляю,
Счастья, радости желаю!
Денег и веселья!
Легкого похмелья!

----------


## Tajussa

*solist64*,
Большое спасибо!
Удачи!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

девочки поздравляю всех скопом :rolleyes:
*Ладушка,Tatiana-osinka, О-ля-ля, Tajussa*

----------


## Gavrila

Ладушка,Tatiana-osinka, О-ля-ля, Tajussa

Девчонки - ПУСТЬ ВСЕ БУДЕТ ПУТЁМ!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*altergot*,
*Gavrila*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/805107.jpg[/IMG]  
Удачи!

----------


## свадьба

*Лучик Дон! Лена! С днём рождения!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/828442.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sokolixa

*Светлого, тёплого, доброго человечка, освещающего своими лучами наш форум, с Днём рождения!!!
Леночка, всего тебе самого доброго!!!
*

----------


## Анатольевна

*ЛАВ ЛАВ, Лучик Дон!*
*Анечка и Леночка, с днём рождения!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/832542.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ленуська, светлый мой лучик! С днём рождения! Просто счатья тебе, дорогая! Маленький сюжет о тебе в теме Тамадея. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга-63

Лена, Леночка, Ленок, Ленуська! Лучик ты наш ясный, лучик ты наш светлый! С днём рождения тебя. Оставайся всегда такой же красивой, энергичной, милой, зажигательной и конечно же любимой и счастливой!

    [IMG]http://*********ru/795666.jpg[/IMG]          [IMG]http://*********ru/789522.jpg[/IMG]

    [IMG]http://*********ru/845845.jpg[/IMG]          [IMG]http://*********ru/833557.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталюшка

ЛАВ ЛАВ, Лучик Дон!
Аня, Лена, с днём рождения!

----------


## Иринка 11

*Лучик Дон!*
Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!
Пусть все будет так как ты захочешь!
Счастья, здоровья, успехов,достатка!
Деньги, чтоб липли к ладошкам и пяткам!


*ЛАВ-ЛАВ!*
Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!
Желаю жить и быть любимой,
Не горевать, не унывать
И по дороге жизни длинной
С улыбкой весело шагать.

----------


## Сильва

Ленка-Лкнчик, Лучик Дон!
С самым светлым тебя днём!
Пусть сбываются мечты,
Пусть счастливой будешь ты!!! :flower:

----------


## tatusya

*Сегодня у нас знаменательный день- День рождения Лучик Дон, Анечки ЛАВ ЛАВ и  Овсиенко Натальи.*
*Для женщины в жизни немногое надо: 
чтоб в сумочке были духи и помада, 
Брасматик и тени, чтоб взгляд был разящий, 
на пальце в кольце бриллиант настоящий. 
Нарядов немного…зачем задаваться?
 Чтоб за год не больше трех раз повторяться. 
Чтоб кофе в постель с круассаном хрустящим, 
любви как в кино, только чтоб настоящей. 
Работать чтоб с часу, ведь утром так спится,
 а в два по домам, чтоб по ходу скупиться, 
ведь шопинг у женщин полезен безмерно 
системе центральной, моментами - нервной.
 В квартире достаток, под цвет глаз машина… 
но главное!!! умный, достойный мужчина. 
Который подарит помаду и тени, кольцо с бриллиантом, привстав на колени, пригонит машину, обставит квартиру, 
в любви фору даст даже Ричарду Гиру. 
А если таких еще нету на свете,
 то пусть хоть подарит тюльпанов букетик, 
а все остальное мужскими руками
 тихонько доделают женщины сами.
С Днем рождения!!!!!Целую* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## bulya

Поздравляю *с Днём Рождения Лучик Дон, Анечку ЛАВ ЛАВ и Овсиенко Наталью!*
*Желаю ВАМ больше отдыха,
Чем работ,

Больше радости,
Чем забот,

Больше солнышка,
Чем ненастья,

И большого,
Большого счастья!*

----------


## КартинкаИр

с Днём Рождения Лучик Дон, Анечку ЛАВ ЛАВ и Овсиенко Наталью!

Пусть в жизни все проходит мимо,
кроме здоровья, денег и интима!

Всего Вам самого, самого, самого НАЙЛУЧШЕГО в жизни!!!
 :Oj:  :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ЛАВ ЛАВ*
Анюта, с Днём рождения!!!! Сегогдня.... загадай желание, пусть оно исполниться! ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!

----------


## Масяня

> Поздравляю с Днём Рождения Лучик Дон, Анечку ЛАВ ЛАВ и Овсиенко Наталью!



Ой, какой богатый на дни рождения день!!!!

Девочки от всей души присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и:

желаю вам гореть, но не сгорать на работе,
 греть, а не обжигать своих любимых, 
и чтобы вас в ответ теплом своим обогревали родные вам люди!!!

----------


## SOK_89

Лучик Дон!
Поздравляем с Днем Рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/797738m.jpg[/IMG]
Может вечерком по пи :Pivo: ку?

----------


## olehka

Леночка! от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!
Пусть радостью глаза твои искрятся, 
Улыбка никогда не сходит с губ. 
Умей, когда и трудно, рассмеяться, 
Улыбкой погасить любой недуг. 
Умей любить и ждать, и верить людям, 
Ни злости, не корысти не тая, 
Умей дышать свободно, полной грудью,
 И счастье, верь, не обойдет тебя! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/810029.jpg[/IMG]

 Анечка ЛАВ ЛАВ и Овсиенко Наталья!
Поздравляю 
И от души желаю:
 В деле - полного успеха, 
Никогда не огорчаться, 
Не грустить, не волноваться, 
И вступая в год свой новый
 Быть счастливой и здоровой!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/806957.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tajussa

Поздравляю с Днём Рождения Лучик Дон, ЛАВ ЛАВ и Овсиенко Наталью!
[IMG]http://*********ru/799789.jpg[/IMG]
А еще счастья, здоровья и обязательно Удачи!

----------


## sokolixa

*Аня-ЛАВ-ЛАВ И Наташа Овсиенко, поздравляю вас  с этим светлым днём!!!*

----------


## Гвиола

*Леночка и Анечка,поздравляю вас с днем рождения! Всего вам самого наилучшего!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/786465m.gif[/IMG] нажмите левой кнопочкой мышки

----------


## maknata

Ленусь, Аня и Наталья! Девочки! Поздравляю с днём рождения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Леночку, Анечку и Наташечку!
 С рождением вас!
 Успеха и благополучия!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/804901.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

Леночка, Анечка и Наташенька!!! С днём рождения!!!  
Надежд и радостей мгновенья
 В году бывает много раз,
Но лучший праздник - день рожденья,
 И с ним я поздравляю вас!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Леночка, Лучик Донбаса!
Поздравляю тебя, дорогая!!!!!
Вагон счастья, удачи и расколбаса
Амура-гламура тебе я желаю!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/804900.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Анечка, лав-лав-лушечка и Наташа овсеюшечка!!!!
Примите в день варенья
И мои наилучшие прррраздравленья...

Желаю всех меЧТ осуществления
И получить от этого удовлетворениеееее!

[IMG]http://*********ru/787492m.gif[/IMG][/URL][/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогулечки и красотулечки!!! 
С днем рождения симпопулечки!!!
Счастья радости Вам и везения!!!
И хорошего вам настроения!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Лучик Дон и ЛАВ ЛАВ! Поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!
31 августа...
Последний День лета!
Вас поздравляю!
И объявляю
Праздник!!!!!
Всему Интернету:biggrin:

----------


## о-ля-ля

Лена, Аня и *Наташа,*
Наступила днюха ваша!
Аня, Ната и *Елена,*
Рюмки поднимают смело!
Ната, Леночка и *Аня,*
Пьём за вас мы вместе с вами!
Всего трое вас-
Но уже компания!
Очень много нас-
Назревает шумное гуляние!
С днём рождения!!!

----------


## viki

*Леночка-Лучик Дон,Анюта-Лав Лав!С днем рождения!*

----------


## Касатик

*Лучик Дон, ЛАВ Лав,* девочки, с Днями рождения вас!!!
Всего всего вам светлого, веселого и здорового!!!:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/807975m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Лена-Лучик Дон,Анюта-Лав Лав!С днем рождения!*
*Одних счастливых дней в году!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/848934.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Викторинка

*Леночка-Лучик-Дон! Анютка - Лав Лав! Наташенька Овсиенко!*
С Днем рождения вас, дорогие! Пускай удача будет вашей верной спутницей! Желаю исполнения желаний! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/823334.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

Лучик Дон!!! ЛАВ Лав!!!

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Сегодня у нас знаменательный день- День рождения Лучик Дон, Анечки ЛАВ ЛАВ и  Овсиенко Натальи.


[IMG]http://*********ru/807995.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/796731.jpg[/IMG]

Такие именинницы у нас сегодня...талантливые, яркие, красивые и умные...Даже захотелось узнать, кто с ними в один день родился...Оказалось-РИЧАРД ГИР, МАРИЯ МОНТЕССОРРИ, штук шесть актрис кино и театра...Вобщем, люди творчества!
Все женщины, как правило, любят цветы.Захотелось подарить им именно ИХ цветок.Полезла в Инет.Оказалось, что по цветочному гороскопу эти милые дамы -Дельфиниумы.
Знаете, какой это цветок? Конечно, вы его видели-красивейшее растение, просто может, не знали, что он ТАК называется-вот:
[IMG]http://*********ru/839739.jpg[/IMG]
*ДЕЛЬФИНИУМ* _(24 августа-2 сентября)_
Ваш цветок - Дельфиниум.
Вы и в жизни - уникум.
Рады жизни и готовы
Поделиться счастьем Вы.
Жизнь событьями богата,
В голове ума палата.
И в общении милы.
Вас за все так ценим мы!
Как редчайшему цветку
Дарим Вам любовь свою.

----------


## Петровна

Леночка- Лучик , 



С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Аня, Наташа!!

----------


## shoymama

Девочки! Лена, Аня, Наташа!!
Поздравляю!!! Счастья вам, солнышки!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Леночка - Лучик Дон!!! С Днем варенья тебя!!! Всех благ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/813116m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Дорогие коллеги, те кто живет в школе, те, кто навсегда оставил свое сердце в школе, те, кто на всю жизнь связан с Планетой Детства (с этой сладкой каторгой).

Позвольте поклониться вам и поздравить с началом нового учебного года.
Послушных, мыслящих детей, понимающих и благодарных родителей, умной администрации. А еще здоровья, здоровья и еще раз здоровья. 

Еще бы крылья
как у этих птиц,
И с легкостью подняться
в поднебесье,
Но сколько не прочитано
страниц!
А сколько не пропето
добрых песен!
Вы пропустили детскую судьбу через себя,
испытывая муки,
Себя мобилизуя 
на борьбу,
Испачкав мелом
трудовые руки…
А сколько вами пройдено
 дорог!
Преград неумных
сколько было взято!
А сколько слез пролито…
знает Бог,
К тому же…
минимальная зарплата.
Вы, как герой,
сравненья не боюсь,
Свой путь не остановите 
в дороге…
Я ВАМ сегодня 
низко поклонюсь,
Такое могут делать
только Боги!

----------


## KAlinchik

Леночка-Лучик-Дон! Анютка - Лав Лав! Наташенька Овсиенко!
С днем варенья!
[IMG]http://*********ru/821310m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Леночка-Лучик-Дон! Анютка - Лав Лав! Наташенька Овсиенко!

Милые девочки! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Дорогие друзья,Уважаемые коллеги!!! Всех поздравляю с Новым учебным годом!!! Хорошая новость!
 Сегодня День Знаний,
Начало свершений,
Начало дерзаний!!!

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

Мои милые, дорогие! Спасибо вам всем огромное за поздравления! Сказать, что я тронута - значит не сказать ничего... У меня сейчас не самые легкие дни, а ваша теплота поддержит меня...СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Ольга-63

*SERGTAMADA*  Серёжа! Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!


                Желаю в день рождения успеха,
                Энергии,здоровья,доброты,
                Событий интересных,дружбы,смеха,
                И наяву исполненной мечты!
                Хороших впечатлений,встреч прекрасных,
                Большой удачи,радости и сил,
                И чтобы каждый вечер было ясно,
                Что день минувший вновь счастливым был!

----------


## Irishka

Леночка Лучи Дон! Прими мои самые лучшие пожелания в твой Деь рождения!

----------


## laro4ka09

*Леночка! Анюта! 

С днем рождения!!!

Пусть исполняются все Ваши мечты!!!

Будьте счастливы!!!*

----------


## Елена-Забава

Леночка,от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!Ты осталась в моей памяти милым и озорным человечком.Будь всегда такой.Пусть твой лучик всегда приносит тепло и хорошее настроение! :flower: 
Сережа,сердечные поздравления и искренние пожелания удачи,счастья и неиссякаемого оптимизма.Познакомившись с тобой,я убедилась в том,что слово "тамада" в твоем нике не просто приставка.Ты действительно яркий представитель своего дела.Так держать! :Ok:

----------


## Ольга-63

*laro4ka09*,
  Ларочка! И тебя с днём рождения! Удачи, радости, улыбок и тепла!

----------


## tatusya

laro4ka09, с Днем рождения! Здоровья и еще раз здоровья! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Сережечка, с Днем рождения, дорогой мой друг!!!!
Желаю, чтоб сердце ритмично стучало, 
чтоб годы замедлили бег,
чтоб беды отпали, печаль не встречалась, 
здоровья хватило на век!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Irishka

Сережка! Серж-тамада! Спать хочу, но ждала, когда же наступит 1 сентября, чтобы поздравить тебя с днюхой!



*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Дорогие мои коллеги педагоги (Татусечка и ты тоже) всех нас с 1 сентября!



*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*ЛАВ ЛАВ*,
 Аннушка! С днем рождения!

----------


## ЖасМи

Ларисик, я очень благодарна судьбе, что наши с тобой дороги пересеклись... А сейчас светлому не только внешне, но и внутренне человеку прокричать : 



Ну разве она не такая? 
[IMG]http://*********ru/809103m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/685859m.jpg[/IMG]
_Счастья тебе и твоей семье! Целую и обнимаю._

----------


## Анатольевна

*laro4ka09*, *SERGTAMADA*,
*С днём рождения вас!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/846922.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

СЕРЁЖКА!!! СЕРЖТАМАДА!!!

С днем рождения тебя, от всей нашей семьи - Масяня, Саша - Секс и МИша - Магомед. Ты - удивительный человек, ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ, во всём, что делаешь, чистишь ли котёл, ставишь палатки, делаешь видео ( с тамадеи 2008), играешь на саксофоне и дальше список можно продолжать.... Но ещё одно - ты удивительный МУЖ, который обожает свою семью - поэтому желаем тебе обычного счастья, но с большой буквы Счастья....




и  пусть все тебе всегда скандируют:
"У Серёжи всё получается, наш Серёжа - МОЛОДЕЦ!"




*ЛАРИСА!!!!* Я тебя к сожалению пока не знаю в реале, но если ты дружна с близкими мне людьми из Питера, Германии - ты однозначно ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! С днём рождения тебя!!! И надеюсь, мы обязательно познакомимся!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

Лучик-Дон! Лав Лав! Наташа Овсиенко! *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

SERGTAMADA! laro4ka09! *С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Иринка 11

*laro4ka09*


_SERGTAMADA_

----------


## Касатик

*laro4ka09!!!*,
Милая Ларочка!!! С Днем рождения тебя!!! Счастья, здоровья, прекрасного настроения, успехов во всех твоих задумках и море улыбок!!! Пусть исполнятся все твои мечты!!! Спасибо, что ты есть!!! Спасибо, что мы знакомы в реале!!!kiss
[IMG]http://*********ru/804938m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

*Серёжа,Ларочка!*
Поздравляю вас с Днём рождения!Всего вам самого наилучшего!

[IMG]http://*********ru/325952.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Сережа,поздравляю с Днем рождения!
И палатки собирет,и порадует народ
Вот такой у нас малец,
Наш ,Сережа,молодец!
Желаю здоровья,любви и хорошего настрения!


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Дорогая Ларочка!
Поздравляю тебя с самым замечательным днем.
Днем твоего рождения!
Пусть у тебя все получается и задуманное исполняется.Будь любима и счастлива.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Серж, с днём рождения!!! Можно на ушко, чтобы никто не слышал? :smile: Ты со своей неуёмной энергией и саксофоном меня просто очаровал. пусть у тебя будет всё замечательно!!!

----------


## lezi

А еще сегодня хочется всех поздравить с днем Знаний-1 сентября!
В первую очередь ,наших дорогих и любимых учителей.Спасибо за ваш не легкий труд ,и за ту заботу, и внимание ,что вы отдаете детям.Хочется пожелать всем учителям здоровья и терпения.

Ну и конечно поздравляю всех мамочек и папочек у кого сегодня детки пошли в школу.И неважно в какой класс и какая школа,главное что бы ваши детки приносили вам радость,дарили бы вам свое внимание и общение.Что бы между вами всегда было взаимопонимание и любовь.Ну и конечно терпения Вам ,дорогие родители и удачи вашим деткам в новом учебном году.

----------


## Викторинка

*Сережка! Ларочка!* 
С Днем рождения вас, дорогие!
Пускай в вашей жизни все всегда ладится!
[IMG]http://*********ru/828492.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Сергей, хочу тебе признаться-
мое сердечко ты украл, 
когда в Песчаном, на поляне
на саксофоне ты лабал.

Я окончательно влюбилась,
когда ты польку танцевал,
А стар и млад, в сплошном экстазе,
твои движенья повторял.

Ты так задорен, искрометен,
что за тобой пойдет любой.
Я очень счастлива, Серега,
что познакомилась с тобой.

Тебя, дружище, поздравляю,
Тебе привет огромный шлю,
Я встречи жду, и точно знаю
мы снова встретимся в Крыму.*

*
Ларочка! Поздравляю Вас с Днем Рождения!*

----------


## Mazaykina

Эту замечательную тему придется закрыть... 
НО!!!!! 
Открываем новую!

----------

